# TTC#2 for the 4th month



## nlb

Hey girl i very excited to be TTC#2.This is my 4Th month to try. Im hoping this month is the month. I'm on CD5 and can't wait to get started. Hoping for a June Baby!!! who wants to be buddys?


----------



## Melanieanne77

I'll join :)

Im CD1 :( and grumpy...not sure if youll want me lol

Best wishes x


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi ladies. This will be our first month ttc #2. I would love a June baby, not gonna try next cycle bc my daughter was born in July. I know it's a low chance for it to happen first try.. But here's hoping! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Julesillini8

Oh I'm due to be testing around oct 6. Hope this week the magic happens ;)


----------



## nlb

Good to meet both of ya. I hope we all get our little June Babies.

Baby dust to the both of you.


----------



## Nae

hello to the both of you, I'm Nae and I'm currently on CD 15.
good luck to us all!


----------



## nlb

Today i feel i little down. Trying not to stress over the little things going on. I hope it dosn't effect me getting pregnant.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Hello Ill join you im on cd 5 today also! Praying for my bfp in october. are you going to try naturally or with aid?


----------



## MnMommy

I'm in my 4th month TTC, too! Good luck to you. I don't have my calendar right now, so not sure of my exact day, but my OPK was (FINALLY) positive today. Here's to some luck in my next couple of days!

Baby dust to you!


----------



## nlb

Im going to try naturaly. i ready to get started


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> Im going to try naturaly. i ready to get started

Awesome baby dist to you hoping that this is your month. I have to have aid because i cant get pregnant naturally i dont know why? i conceived my son with preseed the 1st time after nearly trying for 2 years. I conceived again in December but i had a m/c in January 2 days before my sons bday :( ever since i been trying for 6 months and nothing so this month i am going to try Geritol and acouple of other things but try not to "try" im just going to let it happen because honestly i give up. since we are both on the same cycle days we can buddy up :)


----------



## nlb

:dust:I hope its ur month also. What is preseed? i keep hearing about it but im not sure what it is.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

its a sperm friendly lubricant. it kind of mimics EWCM also which i kind of lack


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> :dust:I hope its ur month also. What is preseed? i keep hearing about it but im not sure what it is.

hows it going so far?


----------



## Rafferty

Ill join you! Its our 3rd month ttc#2. We wanted to do smep this month but af stuck around till Cd 10 so we got a late start. Today is Cd 11. Praying so much for another baby! It makes me so anxious. We got pregnant first try with my dd and first try on two mc. Ive been spoiled it makes me worry that its taking months.


----------



## nlb

Everything is going good so far this month. I hope its going good for all of you. Im on CD12 today so im going to try starting tonight. I hope this is the month for all of us. :hugs: Let me know how ya r doing.


----------



## PBbun

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I'm still waiting on AF as she is two days late (happens often). Once she does, I'll be on my 4th cycle of TTC #1. I'm 30 years old and really hoping for a June baby as well! mostly because I have a couple of mandatory work things at the end of July and August. So if it doesn't happen this cycle, I'll have to take a break til January or February. So I would really like to be part of a supportive, positive group of buddies this time around! If you'll have me?


----------



## PBbun

Also, I was considering using pressed this cycle. Are there any risk factors or side effects I need to consider first? Something I should run by my OBGYN?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> Everything is going good so far this month. I hope its going good for all of you. Im on CD12 today so im going to try starting tonight. I hope this is the month for all of us. :hugs: Let me know how ya r doing.

Same here just patiently waiting


----------



## JasiahsMommy

PBbun said:


> Also, I was considering using pressed this cycle. Are there any risk factors or side effects I need to consider first? Something I should run by my OBGYN?

nope nothing at all


----------



## PBbun

I'm going to have to order some. if you go onto twoweekwait.com, i would say almost 75% of the success stories used preseed! it was crazy to see such amazing results! :thumbup:

did you order it from amazon? is that the best place to find it?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i conceived twice using Preseed i highly reccomend it. Also you can buy it locally at walgreens or cvs for about 20-22.00


----------



## PBbun

great! ill have to grab some when the witch shows :) Thanks!


----------



## Rafferty

Wow I didn't know you could get preseed from walgreens! May have to send my hubby out tonight :) 
I don't think we'll get a bfp this month though. I was really sick when AF showed and my period has been wacky since. I'm CD 12 and still had light spotting today! so frustrating, but who knows maybe there's still a chance. My hope always get skyhigh...


----------



## PBbun

Rafferty said:


> Wow I didn't know you could get preseed from walgreens! May have to send my hubby out tonight :)
> I don't think we'll get a bfp this month though. I was really sick when AF showed and my period has been wacky since. I'm CD 12 and still had light spotting today! so frustrating, but who knows maybe there's still a chance. My hope always get skyhigh...

 a weak immune system is supposed to make getting pregnant easier i hear :) GL! And don't worry, I always get my hopes up too. I can't help it!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Can I join too please CD8 for me and hoping for a June baby too. Then I will have may, June and July babies  on on cycle 2 of ttc #3 and really hoping this is our mth.


----------



## nlb

:happydance:Hope everyone gets their june/july babies!!! Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Rafferty

Lol PBbun! now you really are giving me high hopes!


----------



## PBbun

LOL! Im serious! I heard that our immune systems are built to naturally fight off foreign invaders such as sperm. Having a weakened immune system, then, would make it easier to become PG! I think this is why women are so fertile after a MC. Im not 100% certain how much truth is behind it, but it seems to make sense! :shrug:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Misscalais said:


> Can I join too please CD8 for me and hoping for a June baby too. Then I will have may, June and July babies  on on cycle 2 of ttc #3 and really hoping this is our mth.

we can buddy up since we r close in schedule ;)


----------



## dragonfly26

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? We are on our first month of ttc #2. Cycle day 1 was 9/17. Would love to have some buddies to chat with :flower:
Sending:dust: hoping we all get our BFP!!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? We are on our first month of ttc #2. Cycle day 1 was 9/17. Would love to have some buddies to chat with :flower:
> Sending:dust: hoping we all get our BFP!!!

of course! youre right along my way.


----------



## Rafferty

I went to Walgreens and got Preseed! Aaaah I hope it works!


----------



## dragonfly26

Rafferty said:


> I went to Walgreens and got Preseed! Aaaah I hope it works!

Hope it works, what cycle day are you on?


----------



## dragonfly26

How old are your 1st or 2nd kids? And for the ladies that already have 2, how did your 1st adjust to having a baby around?


----------



## Rafferty

I'm on cd13. We BD 10, 12, and plan to 14 and on 3 days past O. Kind of smep, but started later. I still haven't had a positive OPK yet. I think I should tomorrow, but I haven't used one today....so maybe today!


----------



## Rafferty

My daughter turned 2 1/2 today! We were pregnant last January (Due Oct. 4th). I was so excited to have them 2 and a half years apart. But after a complicated miscarriage in March I feel like all my dreams of spacing them "perfectly" are gone. I'll take a baby whenever God lets me. I'm ready!


----------



## nlb

I went after work and bought preseed today also. I hope it works for the both of us. I heard so much about it i decided to try it out.:thumbup:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

yay good luck u guys i hope it works for you!


----------



## Cutler101

nlb said:


> Hey girl i very excited to be TTC#2.This is my 4Th month to try. Im hoping this month is the month. I'm on CD5 and can't wait to get started. Hoping for a June Baby!!! who wants to be buddys?


 We are in the same boat girl . im on CD5 & ive been TTC for 4 mnts now . hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## PBbun

well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!


----------



## Cutler101

PBbun said:


> well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!


 What is preseed ??


----------



## PBbun

Cutler101 said:


> PBbun said:
> 
> 
> well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!
> 
> 
> What is preseed ??Click to expand...

sperm friendly lubricant...supposed to mimic EWCM, which spermies need loads of to get to your egg!


----------



## Cutler101

PBbun said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBbun said:
> 
> 
> well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!
> 
> 
> What is preseed ??Click to expand...
> 
> sperm friendly lubricant...supposed to mimic EWCM, which spermies need loads of to get to your egg!Click to expand...


 Where Can I Buy It ?? When In My Cycle Can I Start Using It ?? Im On Cd5 If That Helps .


----------



## JasiahsMommy

walgreens or online you have to uses it every time u bd 15 mins before


----------



## nlb

Ok i know this might be a little TMI. but im a little scared. So the last day of my period was last thursday. My husband and i bded on fri., sun.,Mon.,and today. Everytime we bd i am bleeding.And im not talking about a little bit of blood this is enough the stain the sheets if it gets on them. Wth is going on. I am very scared because this has never happened before. I made and appt with the obgyn but the appt is not for 2 weeks. Should i be scared. I told him tonight i wanted to wait till i go to the dr in 2 weeks because imscared. has this happened to any of ya before. need some advise or support.


----------



## Cutler101

nlb said:


> Ok i know this might be a little TMI. but im a little scared. So the last day of my period was last thursday. My husband and i bded on fri., sun.,Mon.,and today. Everytime we bd i am bleeding.And im not talking about a little bit of blood this is enough the stain the sheets if it gets on them. Wth is going on. I am very scared because this has never happened before. I made and appt with the obgyn but the appt is not for 2 weeks. Should i be scared. I told him tonight i wanted to wait till i go to the dr in 2 weeks because imscared. has this happened to any of ya before. need some advise or support.


 is he circumcised ?? ive known people to :sex: & their bf/husband arent circumcised and while :sex: they pull the skin to hard and it rips and bleeds just as much as a female doesn during her cycle .


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> we can buddy up since we r close in schedule ;)

Yay thanks  so exciting.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> How old are your 1st or 2nd kids? And for the ladies that already have 2, how did your 1st adjust to having a baby around?

Mine are 3 and 2 years old. DS1 was only 14 mths when his little brother arrived so it didn't worry him at all and it was like he was always here lol they have both been asking for a baby sister so we decided it was a good time to start trying


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok i know this might be a little TMI. but im a little scared. So the last day of my period was last thursday. My husband and i bded on fri., sun.,Mon.,and today. Everytime we bd i am bleeding.And im not talking about a little bit of blood this is enough the stain the sheets if it gets on them. Wth is going on. I am very scared because this has never happened before. I made and appt with the obgyn but the appt is not for 2 weeks. Should i be scared. I told him tonight i wanted to wait till i go to the dr in 2 weeks because imscared. has this happened to any of ya before. need some advise or support.

Hmm not sure. Is there any chance he could have torn you? Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## nlb

Maybe i hope that is the case. Its never happened before. Im going to call my reg. dr today and see if she can do anything


----------



## Rafferty

nlb-my first advice is DONT GOOGLE IT! I just had a crazy long period, extended to cd 12, and I made the mistake of looking it up online and I was totally freaking out last week, called my doctor..etc. Now I'm just going to wait another cycle (though still ttc) and if it is still weird, THEN I'll freak out.

All to say for you, I think with that frequent of BDing, there is a good chance you could have a small tear and just keep reopening it. There's a lot of blood flow in that area, especially during BD, so even a small cut is likely to bleed alot. I'd give yourself some time to heal.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

maybe ur cervix is a little irritated? if you are worried and its bleeding that isnt supposed to be there u should maybe go to the e.r so they can do blood work and maybe an ultrasound


----------



## Cutler101

I just went and brought some pre-seed today now when in my cycle do i use this ??


PBbun said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBbun said:
> 
> 
> well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!
> 
> 
> What is preseed ??Click to expand...
> 
> sperm friendly lubricant...supposed to mimic EWCM, which spermies need loads of to get to your egg!Click to expand...


----------



## PBbun

Cutler101 said:


> I just went and brought some pre-seed today now when in my cycle do i use this ??
> 
> 
> PBbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBbun said:
> 
> 
> well some spotting has finally arrived! looks like it's safe to order preseed now to have ready at the end of AF!!!
> 
> 
> What is preseed ??Click to expand...
> 
> sperm friendly lubricant...supposed to mimic EWCM, which spermies need loads of to get to your egg!Click to expand...Click to expand...

whenever you BD i believe!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok i know this might be a little TMI. but im a little scared. So the last day of my period was last thursday. My husband and i bded on fri., sun.,Mon.,and today. Everytime we bd i am bleeding.And im not talking about a little bit of blood this is enough the stain the sheets if it gets on them. Wth is going on. I am very scared because this has never happened before. I made and appt with the obgyn but the appt is not for 2 weeks. Should i be scared. I told him tonight i wanted to wait till i go to the dr in 2 weeks because imscared. has this happened to any of ya before. need some advise or support.

I'm thinking probably a tare due to fequent bd'ing, but I would definately have it checked out. I can't believe how long it takes to get an appointment with obgyn, please keep us update.


----------



## nlb

Ok so i called and talked to my dr. and i now have an appt for tomm. morning. im very nervouse to know what it might be. Of course the first thing i did was google it.LOL i shouldnt have done that.


----------



## Cutler101

Good luck lovee , hope all goes well & keep us posted <3


nlb said:


> Ok so i called and talked to my dr. and i now have an appt for tomm. morning. im very nervouse to know what it might be. Of course the first thing i did was google it.LOL i shouldnt have done that.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok so i called and talked to my dr. and i now have an appt for tomm. morning. im very nervouse to know what it might be. Of course the first thing i did was google it.LOL i shouldnt have done that.

Good luck Hun, keep us posted.


----------



## Misscalais

Cutler101 said:


> I just went and brought some pre-seed today now when in my cycle do i use this ??

I'm pretty sure in seen on another post that you use it every time you BD and its good to actually get it up in there around your cervix around 10-15 min before DTD.


----------



## PBbun

i also heard it makes :sex: lots of fun! :winkwink:


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok so i called and talked to my dr. and i now have an appt for tomm. morning. im very nervouse to know what it might be. Of course the first thing i did was google it.LOL i shouldnt have done that.

Good luck! Darn google, so irresistible!


----------



## nlb

So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.


----------



## PBbun

nlb :hugs: im so sorry. 

Did the Dr. do an ultrasound or something to determine that? The same exact thing happened to me last cycle during BD'ing during O. I went to Dr. and she said it was normal! WTH?!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.

I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.

Did they do any blood tests to see if you had any hcg? A miscarriage? That sounds weird what cd are you at again? Im very sorry that happened if its correct :(


----------



## dragonfly26

Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.

I know i cant wait ;) umm im not charting but i am using opks. I just started my opk yesterday. How about you?


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.
> 
> I know i cant wait ;) umm im not charting but i am using opks. I just started my opk yesterday. How about you?Click to expand...

I'm not using anything at the moment, I really worry that if I start charting I will lose my mind and worry that it will increase stress levels. Just taking the every other day approach and hoping thats enough. Since it is our first month trying, hoping it happens right away but will be more proactive if it doesn't. I honestly forgot how obsessive I become when it comes to this. :dohh:


----------



## PBbun

thanks, ladies. a blood test makes a lot more sense. that is what i meant. just curious how the dr. determined that as you were early on in your cycle for implantation to have already occurred. 

for any of you ladies who already have a #1 at home, may i ask you a question? my bff went into labor when i was on the phone with her yesterday. she called me on her way to the hospital at 1030 EST last night. its 1:30pm the next day here now. Should I be waiting to hear from her/her husband or should i be the one to reach out if I don't hear from them by tonight? I just want to know that everything is going/went smoothly! But I don't want to disturb them either. Thoughts?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.
> 
> I know i cant wait ;) umm im not charting but i am using opks. I just started my opk yesterday. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using anything at the moment, I really worry that if I start charting I will lose my mind and worry that it will increase stress levels. Just taking the every other day approach and hoping thats enough. Since it is our first month trying, hoping it happens right away but will be more proactive if it doesn't. I honestly forgot how obsessive I become when it comes to this. :dohh:Click to expand...

same here im just using opks kuz im taking geritol tonic a multivitamin and ive read that it makes ovulation come sooner so i want to be on the safe side, im using many things to help in aid because this is my last month "trying" and because i dont produce fertile cm


----------



## JasiahsMommy

PBbun said:


> thanks, ladies. a blood test makes a lot more sense. that is what i meant. just curious how the dr. determined that as you were early on in your cycle for implantation to have already occurred.
> 
> for any of you ladies who already have a #1 at home, may i ask you a question? my bff went into labor when i was on the phone with her yesterday. she called me on her way to the hospital at 1030 EST last night. its 1:30pm the next day here now. Should I be waiting to hear from her/her husband or should i be the one to reach out if I don't hear from them by tonight? I just want to know that everything is going/went smoothly! But I don't want to disturb them either. Thoughts?

thats what i was thinking how a m/c if you are still in ovulation cycle. it hink the dr misdiagnosed they shouldve did a blood test if they thought it was a m/c and an ultrasound also to see if everything has expelled. Thats what happened to me with my m/c and i had clots heavy bleeding cramping all like a menstrual cycle. 
 
I think you should call to check up to see how she is, i dont think they will mind and she's prolly expecting yur call


----------



## dragonfly26

PBbun said:


> thanks, ladies. a blood test makes a lot more sense. that is what i meant. just curious how the dr. determined that as you were early on in your cycle for implantation to have already occurred.
> 
> for any of you ladies who already have a #1 at home, may i ask you a question? my bff went into labor when i was on the phone with her yesterday. she called me on her way to the hospital at 1030 EST last night. its 1:30pm the next day here now. Should I be waiting to hear from her/her husband or should i be the one to reach out if I don't hear from them by tonight? I just want to know that everything is going/went smoothly! But I don't want to disturb them either. Thoughts?

If you haven't heard anything by tonight I would say you should call. It's your bestfriend, I'm sure she will be glad to hear from you.


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.
> 
> I know i cant wait ;) umm im not charting but i am using opks. I just started my opk yesterday. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using anything at the moment, I really worry that if I start charting I will lose my mind and worry that it will increase stress levels. Just taking the every other day approach and hoping thats enough. Since it is our first month trying, hoping it happens right away but will be more proactive if it doesn't. I honestly forgot how obsessive I become when it comes to this. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> same here im just using opks kuz im taking geritol tonic a multivitamin and ive read that it makes ovulation come sooner so i want to be on the safe side, im using many things to help in aid because this is my last month "trying" and because i dont produce fertile cmClick to expand...

How do you know that you don't produce fertile cm, is this something you learned on your own or from a doctor?


----------



## dragonfly26

oh and what's the Geritol Tonic for? Are you just using it as a vitamin or to increase cm, fertility?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?Click to expand...

yes he did a blood test and an ultrasound


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did a blood test and an ultrasoundClick to expand...

So it was for sure a m/c or are u waiting for the results


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Jasiahsmommy, do you chart or use opks? Almost time ;) We are so close on our cycles.
> 
> I know i cant wait ;) umm im not charting but i am using opks. I just started my opk yesterday. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using anything at the moment, I really worry that if I start charting I will lose my mind and worry that it will increase stress levels. Just taking the every other day approach and hoping thats enough. Since it is our first month trying, hoping it happens right away but will be more proactive if it doesn't. I honestly forgot how obsessive I become when it comes to this. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> same here im just using opks kuz im taking geritol tonic a multivitamin and ive read that it makes ovulation come sooner so i want to be on the safe side, im using many things to help in aid because this is my last month "trying" and because i dont produce fertile cmClick to expand...
> 
> How do you know that you don't produce fertile cm, is this something you learned on your own or from a doctor?Click to expand...

i dont know for sure but i am guessing. i dont produce ewcm unless i have help. also the tonic is just a vitamin that i heard about online that has iron which helps with implantation. there is no proven fact but if you google it you will come across many many bfps


----------



## Rafferty

PBbun- First labors can be really LONG! Mine was 22 hours, but I've had several friends who were at it for days! But as exhausting and long, she might like the distraction...text her first maybe?

I had my + OPK yesterday, so hopefully we'll catch the egg! Also used preseed for the first time. I'd recommend it! :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

PBbun said:


> thanks, ladies. a blood test makes a lot more sense. that is what i meant. just curious how the dr. determined that as you were early on in your cycle for implantation to have already occurred.
> 
> for any of you ladies who already have a #1 at home, may i ask you a question? my bff went into labor when i was on the phone with her yesterday. she called me on her way to the hospital at 1030 EST last night. its 1:30pm the next day here now. Should I be waiting to hear from her/her husband or should i be the one to reach out if I don't hear from them by tonight? I just want to know that everything is going/went smoothly! But I don't want to disturb them either. Thoughts?

My story is a little different, as I was induced with dd. Took them bloody ages to get me into labour and then at 3.30am (2 days later) I went into labour and so had to call OH to the hospital. He obviously told his family before he left. I was only in labour for 6 hours and she was born before 11am. I think I would have been pretty annoyed tbh, if anyone had called during that time. Maybe a little text saying "good luck, hope everything goes well" and Im sure she will reply and give you the good news!


----------



## dragonfly26

Rafferty said:


> PBbun- First labors can be really LONG! Mine was 22 hours, but I've had several friends who were at it for days! But as exhausting and long, she might like the distraction...text her first maybe?
> 
> I had my + OPK yesterday, so hopefully we'll catch the egg! Also used preseed for the first time. I'd recommend it! :thumbup:

Yay, hope you get your bfp!!! Sending baby dust your way...can't get the icon to show because I'm on my phone but fx'd for you!!!


----------



## nlb

JasiahsMommy said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did a blood test and an ultrasoundClick to expand...
> 
> So it was for sure a m/c or are u waiting for the resultsClick to expand...

Waiting on results. that is justwhat he thinks is going on


----------



## CJGirl

I'm new here, just joined. This is also my 4th month TTC CD21. Can I join in? Sorry that you are having a rough time nlb. I hope everything turns out okay for you.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did a blood test and an ultrasoundClick to expand...
> 
> So it was for sure a m/c or are u waiting for the resultsClick to expand...
> 
> Waiting on results. that is justwhat he thinks is going onClick to expand...

ooh ok well please keep us updated!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

well girls wanted some insight since i SUCK at opks lol
*top one was yesterday cd 12 and bottom one today cd 13*
wierd kuz i didnt get any 2nd line until cd 15 last cycle (FREAKING TONIC LOL)
https://i48.tinypic.com/331dthc.jpg


----------



## Rafferty

Welcome CJ girl! When do you plan to test?


----------



## CJGirl

Rafferty said:


> Welcome CJ girl! When do you plan to test?

Thanks Rafferty! I have actually tested the past two days. BFN of course. I know it's too early, but I have internet cheapies and I am super impatient!


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> well girls wanted some insight since i SUCK at opks lol
> *top one was yesterday cd 12 and bottom one today cd 13*
> wierd kuz i didnt get any 2nd line until cd 15 last cycle (FREAKING TONIC LOL)
> https://i48.tinypic.com/331dthc.jpg

I believe the lines have to be exactly the same color to be positive.


----------



## Misscalais

PBbun said:


> thanks, ladies. a blood test makes a lot more sense. that is what i meant. just curious how the dr. determined that as you were early on in your cycle for implantation to have already occurred.
> 
> for any of you ladies who already have a #1 at home, may i ask you a question? my bff went into labor when i was on the phone with her yesterday. she called me on her way to the hospital at 1030 EST last night. its 1:30pm the next day here now. Should I be waiting to hear from her/her husband or should i be the one to reach out if I don't hear from them by tonight? I just want to know that everything is going/went smoothly! But I don't want to disturb them either. Thoughts?

She will let you know  there's nothing more annoying when everyone calls texts while you are in labour lol. My 1st labour was 41 hrs so idnjustbleave it till tonight then maybe a text to say your thinking of her and has bub arrived yet


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> well girls wanted some insight since i SUCK at opks lol
> *top one was yesterday cd 12 and bottom one today cd 13*
> wierd kuz i didnt get any 2nd line until cd 15 last cycle (FREAKING TONIC LOL)
> https://i48.tinypic.com/331dthc.jpg

Looking good. I'm not sure how these things work but going off what I've seen on other people's ones the lines will be the same colour when you are most fertile? Forgive me if I'm wrong haha I have no idea really. Just make sure your getting your :sex: on hehe.


----------



## PBbun

jasiahsmommy- looks like you're getting close to O but don't have a positive yet. keep testing. the line doesn't need to be the same color but it does have to be as dark as the control line. post tomorrow morning's photo!

thanks for the advice on my BFF's baby, ladies!!!! I ended up texting her sis and got play by play text messages from her thereafter :) She had a baby BOY at 8lbs 11oz about 26 hours after she noticed her mild contractions (while on the phone with me! haha!) I talked to her after and seemed delirious and exhausted but on :cloud9: She invited me to come visit her and the babes in the hospital tomorrow. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

PBbun said:


> jasiahsmommy- looks like you're getting close to O but don't have a positive yet. keep testing. the line doesn't need to be the same color but it does have to be as dark as the control line. post tomorrow morning's photo!
> 
> thanks for the advice on my BFF's baby, ladies!!!! I ended up texting her sis and got play by play text messages from her thereafter :) She had a baby BOY at 8lbs 11oz about 26 hours after she noticed her mild contractions (while on the phone with me! haha!) I talked to her after and seemed delirious and exhausted but on :cloud9: She invited me to come visit her and the babes in the hospital tomorrow. I can hardly wait!!!

i sure will thanks! aww yay congratulations to her! God bless them ;)


----------



## Misscalais

PBbun said:


> jasiahsmommy- looks like you're getting close to O but don't have a positive yet. keep testing. the line doesn't need to be the same color but it does have to be as dark as the control line. post tomorrow morning's photo!
> 
> thanks for the advice on my BFF's baby, ladies!!!! I ended up texting her sis and got play by play text messages from her thereafter :) She had a baby BOY at 8lbs 11oz about 26 hours after she noticed her mild contractions (while on the phone with me! haha!) I talked to her after and seemed delirious and exhausted but on :cloud9: She invited me to come visit her and the babes in the hospital tomorrow. I can hardly wait!!!

So exciting  congrats to her new born babies are just the cuddliest little blessings in the world.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

ugh feel like major crap today :/


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from the dr. He said he thinks I had a early pregnancy miscarriage. Well this is not what I wanted to here.
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: did they do a blood test to determine? Did they happen to mention why it the bleeding only happened when you bd'd?Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did a blood test and an ultrasoundClick to expand...
> 
> So it was for sure a m/c or are u waiting for the resultsClick to expand...
> 
> Waiting on results. that is justwhat he thinks is going onClick to expand...

hows it going?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Hows it looking?
Top one cd 13 
bottom one cd 14
https://i48.tinypic.com/5le4vp.jpg


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> Hows it looking?
> Top one cd 13
> bottom one cd 14
> https://i48.tinypic.com/5le4vp.jpg

I think it looks like you should get busy!!! :happydance:

PBbun, yay glad everything went well with your friend:flower:

CJgirl, welcome aboard, keep us updated on your tests! hoping you get your BFP!!! Are you using any aids?


----------



## dragonfly26

Jasiahsmommy, sorry your not feeling well, whats going on?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> Jasiahsmommy, sorry your not feeling well, whats going on?

irritated sleepy achey and my boobs are sore/hurting


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hows it looking?
> Top one cd 13
> bottom one cd 14
> https://i48.tinypic.com/5le4vp.jpg
> 
> I think it looks like you should get busy!!! :happydance:
> 
> PBbun, yay glad everything went well with your friend:flower:
> 
> CJgirl, welcome aboard, keep us updated on your tests! hoping you get your BFP!!! Are you using any aids?Click to expand...

Thanks, I really hope I get a BFP really soon. I haven't been using anything other than Preseed, which I actually forgot all about this month. I also didn't use OPKs this month so I'm not for sure about what dpo I am at, but if I go by FF about 8 or so.


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> Hows it looking?
> Top one cd 13
> bottom one cd 14
> https://i48.tinypic.com/5le4vp.jpg

Looks good to me! I find OPKs to be so confusing at times!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

tell me about it lol


----------



## JasiahsMommy

so with these test results when will i ovulate?


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> Hows it looking?
> Top one cd 13
> bottom one cd 14
> https://i48.tinypic.com/5le4vp.jpg

Looking good! How exciting. Also just read that your boobs are sore, that's a good sign of o as well. Mine get super tender around o as well :D lol have you noticed any EWCM yet?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

yes i sure did yesterday but not a lot though :(
i was thinking to take some green tea and finish the robitussin but im not sure if i ovulated already


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> yes i sure did yesterday but not a lot though :(
> i was thinking to take some green tea and finish the robitussin but im not sure if i ovulated already

Oh ok, we'll do it anyway and just keep on BD.


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> tell me about it lol

I think that when the lines are very similar in color you will ovulate within 24-48 hours, but I am never 100% sure of anything. I have given up on OPKs for now. Do you use Fertility Friend?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

No i dont use it i've read into it but i havent tried it. this is my last month even trying im giving it a break for now.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

ok girls need ur opinion, i havent tooken an opk yet but i will later on. i have been bding since cd 13-cd15 straight. its starting to hurt a bit also i feel pressure when i put my legs up. like i put them up on my wall and elevate my hips. now tmi part sorry :( but do any of u girls go through this, since we been bding for 3 days straight DH is starting to take longer than usual to "finish"... its getting messy because of the Preseed so i was thinking about taking a break tomorrow and going back at it one last time. what do u girls suggest i do? i honestly dont know when i ovulate because i dont know how to read opks but i do need to know because i have to take the pineapple core from 1-5dpo


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> ok girls need ur opinion, i havent tooken an opk yet but i will later on. i have been bding since cd 13-cd15 straight. its starting to hurt a bit also i feel pressure when i put my legs up. like i put them up on my wall and elevate my hips. now tmi part sorry :( but do any of u girls go through this, since we been bding for 3 days straight DH is starting to take longer than usual to "finish"... its getting messy because of the Preseed so i was thinking about taking a break tomorrow and going back at it one last time. what do u girls suggest i do? i honestly dont know when i ovulate because i dont know how to read opks but i do need to know because i have to take the pineapple core from 1-5dpo

I've had that pressure feeling you are talking about before. It would probably be okay for you to take a break. Everyone one has a different opinion about how often to BD. Some say every other day, some everyday. With my first I only did every other day. This month, Not knowing when I O'd for sure I decided to everyday that FF predicted, but I did miss one day, so we will see. I hope you get your BFP this month and that neither one of us loses our minds! :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> No i dont use it i've read into it but i havent tried it. this is my last month even trying im giving it a break for now.

It is really helpful having a place to keep track of everything. You may want to use it even if you take a break just to keep track of when your cycles begin and end and that way when you start trying again it will be pretty reliable in predicting your O days and next cycle start. I don't temp or anything so I just enter when I BD and any "symptoms" I might be experiencing and there is a place for notes. It's nice to have it to refer to instead of my scribbles on the calendar.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

oh wow thats nice i usually write everything on my calendar lol.


----------



## Babybplz

Hello, we are about to start ttc number 2 this month. Im due to ovulate on thursday, and as we used SMEP and preseed to conceive Number1, we're gonna do same again this time.
Good luck for October BFPs!
I feel nervous already! We got bfp with number1 on month 2 of trying which was our first time trying SMEP :)


----------



## CJGirl

Babybplz said:


> Hello, we are about to start ttc number 2 this month. Im due to ovulate on thursday, and as we used SMEP and preseed to conceive Number1, we're gonna do same again this time.
> Good luck for October BFPs!
> I feel nervous already! We got bfp with number1 on month 2 of trying which was our first time trying SMEP :)

I hadn't heard of SMEP before. I may try that next cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Rafferty

We did smep this month too but started Cd 10 instead of 8. I'm 2 dpo now. Well see! I'm hopeful it has been a lot of BDing!


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> ok girls need ur opinion, i havent tooken an opk yet but i will later on. i have been bding since cd 13-cd15 straight. its starting to hurt a bit also i feel pressure when i put my legs up. like i put them up on my wall and elevate my hips. now tmi part sorry :( but do any of u girls go through this, since we been bding for 3 days straight DH is starting to take longer than usual to "finish"... its getting messy because of the Preseed so i was thinking about taking a break tomorrow and going back at it one last time. what do u girls suggest i do? i honestly dont know when i ovulate because i dont know how to read opks but i do need to know because i have to take the pineapple core from 1-5dpo

Hey Hun, just try doing it once a day on the days that you think you are fertile. That way it gives hubbies swimmers a chance to build up again, and it doesn't make it feel like a task. Xo


----------



## Misscalais

So I thought I might have o'ed early this mth. But have continued to check CP and CM. and now I don't think I did. Just checked CP its high soft open and wet but no EWCM. Does that mean I'm not going to get EWCM or will it happen later on :-/ I've never checked CP for a full mth and its starting to annoy me lol but I can't help it I have to check to see what's going on. :blush:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Hey Ladies!

I hope I can join! I am on cycle 2 TTC #2! my LO is 10 months old and we'd really love a summer baby this time, so here's to hoping! we're just bd'ing every second day to cover our bases. since having my LO my periods are regular but I'm not sure about ovulation, so I figured if we bd every second day we should be good! 

so I'm just trying to get caught up on all these posts! best of luck to everyone for June babies!! I'm due to test oct 18 and we'd end up with an end of June babe!


----------



## MnMommy

What is smep?


----------



## CJGirl

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I hope I can join! I am on cycle 2 TTC #2! my LO is 10 months old and we'd really love a summer baby this time, so here's to hoping! we're just bd'ing every second day to cover our bases. since having my LO my periods are regular but I'm not sure about ovulation, so I figured if we bd every second day we should be good!
> 
> so I'm just trying to get caught up on all these posts! best of luck to everyone for June babies!! I'm due to test oct 18 and we'd end up with an end of June babe!

Welcome Trying4Angel! When are you testing?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Misscalais said:


> So I thought I might have o'ed early this mth. But have continued to check CP and CM. and now I don't think I did. Just checked CP its high soft open and wet but no EWCM. Does that mean I'm not going to get EWCM or will it happen later on :-/ I've never checked CP for a full mth and its starting to annoy me lol but I can't help it I have to check to see what's going on. :blush:

what cd do u usually ovulate on? cd16? it might happen later on but do u usually get ewcm?


----------



## Rafferty

Smep =sperm meets egg plan 
It is a schedule on when to BD to optimize your chance of conceiving. If you google it you can find the details. We actually enjoyed it, but I don't know if we could keep it up every month!


----------



## Misscalais

Trying4Angel1 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I hope I can join! I am on cycle 2 TTC #2! my LO is 10 months old and we'd really love a summer baby this time, so here's to hoping! we're just bd'ing every second day to cover our bases. since having my LO my periods are regular but I'm not sure about ovulation, so I figured if we bd every second day we should be good!
> 
> so I'm just trying to get caught up on all these posts! best of luck to everyone for June babies!! I'm due to test oct 18 and we'd end up with an end of June babe!

Welcome, and good luck  I'm on cycle 2 ttc #3 due to test around the 16-18th  :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> what cd do u usually ovulate on? cd16? it might happen later on but do u usually get ewcm?

Um it varies between CD 14-18. I'm on CD 14now and I always get EWCM for about two days which is what happened around CD 11-12 I think It was. Ah so confused lol how are you feeling today?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

werent u taking the tonic though? today im prety crampy lots of pressure down there and runny nose. im so upset because i have no idea when i ovulated and i need to know because i was supposed to eat the pineapple core at 1dpo and if i take it later than that it can do more harm then help :( im going to take another opk in a minute see what the result is so i can show u maybe we can both figure this out for me


----------



## nlb

ok girls i am still waiting on test results formthe dr. i have a feeling he is wrong. I decided to take a opt today and the colors match. ot sure if i should go ahead and bd or wait for the results. If he is wrong i dont want to miss my chance you know. what do ya think?:shrug:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

girl i would say go ahead and do it he might be wrong not all drs are right the only person that knows whats going on with ur body is u and ur body of course lol if that opk says positive than most likely youre still in the run. if yur heart says yes and you are up to it physically then go ahead. just if it hurts try to take it slow


----------



## JasiahsMommy

K so heres the final tests, out of all tests which one looks positive? and can any of you tell what day i ovulated? i really have to find out
https://i48.tinypic.com/28t8jo7.jpg


----------



## nlb

JasiahsMommy said:


> K so heres the final tests, out of all tests which one looks positive? and can any of you tell what day i ovulated? i really have to find out
> https://i48.tinypic.com/28t8jo7.jpg

To me it looks like day 13 14 and 15. 16 looks lighter the other 3 look the same


----------



## HisPrincess13

I'm currently TTC #2 as well. been trying since May but no luck yet.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> K so heres the final tests, out of all tests which one looks positive? and can any of you tell what day i ovulated? i really have to find out
> https://i48.tinypic.com/28t8jo7.jpg
> 
> To me it looks like day 13 14 and 15. 16 looks lighter the other 3 look the sameClick to expand...

I agree! 15 definitely looks positive.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

nlb said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> K so heres the final tests, out of all tests which one looks positive? and can any of you tell what day i ovulated? i really have to find out
> https://i48.tinypic.com/28t8jo7.jpg
> 
> To me it looks like day 13 14 and 15. 16 looks lighter the other 3 look the sameClick to expand...

what day does that leave me at to ovulate?


----------



## Rafferty

JasiMom- wow those are all so close! I can see how its confusing! Are any darker than the control? When did you BD? I think 13 looks the darkest but that could be because its oldest...sorry I'm not helpful.:shrug:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Rafferty said:


> JasiMom- wow those are all so close! I can see how its confusing! Are any darker than the control? When did you BD? I think 13 looks the darkest but that could be because its oldest...sorry I'm not helpful.:shrug:

to be honest: 
13 is lighter than what it looksand its not a full line
14 is almost the same except the line isnt full
15 is same color as control line and a full line (more defined)
and 16 is definitely lighter

we bd'd cd8, cd11, cd13-cd15, was going to take a break today and bd 1 more time on monday. And i am cramping today like a dull period cramp :(


----------



## Rafferty

JM- I'd say you hit it perfectly! Dull cramps might not mean AF is on her way...I get those with Ov sometimes. When do you think you'll test? So are you CD 17 then?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

im at cd16 today. im not sure when ill test lol im trying to hold in til the 12th but i wouldnt be suprised if i caved in


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> Rafferty said:
> 
> 
> JasiMom- wow those are all so close! I can see how its confusing! Are any darker than the control? When did you BD? I think 13 looks the darkest but that could be because its oldest...sorry I'm not helpful.:shrug:
> 
> to be honest:
> 13 is lighter than what it looksand its not a full line
> 14 is almost the same except the line isnt full
> 15 is same color as control line and a full line (more defined)
> and 16 is definitely lighter
> 
> we bd'd cd8, cd11, cd13-cd15, was going to take a break today and bd 1 more time on monday. And i am cramping today like a dull period cramp :(Click to expand...

I would say you ovulated on 15 or 16. I think it sounds like you did great with your BD days. And as someone already said, those could be O pains.


----------



## CJGirl

HisPrincess13 said:


> I'm currently TTC #2 as well. been trying since May but no luck yet.

I've been trying since June. What CD are you on right now?


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> Rafferty said:
> 
> 
> JasiMom- wow those are all so close! I can see how its confusing! Are any darker than the control? When did you BD? I think 13 looks the darkest but that could be because its oldest...sorry I'm not helpful.:shrug:
> 
> to be honest:
> 13 is lighter than what it looksand its not a full line
> 14 is almost the same except the line isnt full
> 15 is same color as control line and a full line (more defined)
> and 16 is definitely lighter
> 
> we bd'd cd8, cd11, cd13-cd15, was going to take a break today and bd 1 more time on monday. And i am cramping today like a dull period cramp :(Click to expand...

Maybe the cramping today is because you are ovulating. I know that twinges or cramps are associated with that so that could be it.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

youre right but my test was negative today


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> K so heres the final tests, out of all tests which one looks positive? and can any of you tell what day i ovulated? i really have to find out
> https://i48.tinypic.com/28t8jo7.jpg

I think day 15 would be the day of O hun but im not sure with these things lol


----------



## Misscalais

Creamy/lotion CM today, do you girls get that before or after O usually?


----------



## Misscalais

HisPrincess13 said:


> I'm currently TTC #2 as well. been trying since May but no luck yet.

Hi, welcome. Are you charting or anything? Good luck and i hope it happens for you soon. Im ttc number three and on my 2nd cycle 
:dust:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i had creamy lotiony cm this week the day before


----------



## Rafferty

I have a really difficult time reading my cm when BDing so often. Does anyone else have that problem? It all looks clearish and runny! Tmi


----------



## JasiahsMommy

same here


----------



## CJGirl

I haven't even tried keeping track of CM because it seems as confusing as OPKs to me most of the time. AF is due on around Saturday and I am going crazy right now. I am so impatient! I have been testing with the internet cheapies knowing they will be BFN, but I can't help myself. I'd like to think I can put off testing again until about Friday, but I know that won't happen! 

Baby dust to us all:dust:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

lol i hate waiting! fx'd for you hoping the witch doesnt show her face


----------



## Rafferty

:laugh2:Cj - I did the same thing last month! I used the $store tests. Lol next time I should just buy some popcicle sticks just to have something to pee on!


----------



## CJGirl

:rofl: Maybe we should do that! It's really like an addiction. I stopped buying ones at the store because I felt like I might as well be peeing on $5 bills! I only have 3 more internet ones and then hopefully it will be close enough to AF to get some FRER.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJ getting close, I have my fingers crossed for you! What DPO did you start testing at? 
It truly is an addiction peeing on sticks! Rafferty I am lmao!! 
So at what DPO will everyone begin testing? What day of the month? If af doesnt show(fx'd) I will try, try to wait until 10/14 (probably wont make it that long though!)


----------



## dragonfly26

And on a different note, I had weird like pressure in my abdomin yesterday and when me and dh we bd'ing it intesified (almost like he was hitting an organ or something, lol) and lasted for a while afterwards. I of course googled this, because I cant really remember this happening before, one article I found was that when ovulating your ovaries are tender and bd'ing can cause them to jostle and thats the pain. So if that true, I am hoping so, I think we did it at the right time? Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly26, I'm not sure when I ovulated exactly. FF says around the 20-22, so I just BD the whole week and a few days after and hopefully hit the right time. I started testing like last Thursday or so. I know it's way too early, but we have already established that this is a problem lol As far as the pressure you felt, I have had that happen before too (several times) and I always assumed it was just because I was ovulating. I think some of the things I fell now, I have before, but I am just so focused on every little thing my body does that they may be normal things. The thing that is different this cycle for me is that since I removed my Mirena in June, by this time in my cycle my breasts are so sore I can hardly touch them and I feel nauseated a lot. This time I feel normal. With the exception of some stomach troubles for 4 days last week. So I have no idea. Just hope it's my month! Hope it is for all of us!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

wat the hell why isnt it getting lighter? thats cd15-cd17.... any one have ideas?
https://i47.tinypic.com/33xvjae.jpg


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> wat the hell why isnt it getting lighter? thats cd15-cd17.... any one have ideas?
> https://i47.tinypic.com/33xvjae.jpg

It looks lighter to me, but it may just be the picture. CD15 is the only one that the lines look the most similar to me.


----------



## dragonfly26

Looks lighter to me. I have heard that you should almost always have 2 lines on the OPK (maybe depends on the brand) because you always have some amount of LH in your body (guess it might depend on the brand as to what the lowest levell detected is).* when the LH surge occurs just before ovulation, the test line should become as dark or darker than the control line because the level LH is much higher.*


----------



## JasiahsMommy

it is getting lighter but i wouldve figured it to be way lighter


----------



## CJGirl

It seems like it would be, but I've had the same thing happen. That's why I have given up on OPKs for now. I think there is a brand, maybe CB, that gives smiley faces. I may try those next time. I'm hoping there won't be a next time any time soon though! Sorry it has been so confusing for you.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

im done trying period lol


----------



## Misscalais

So do you ladies recommend to use the OPKs or to steer clear of them? If I don't get :bfp: this month I was thinking of using them next mth ( FX I won't have to lol )
Pretty sure I'm ovulating today or starting to after a pretty confusing mth. Cervix is high, soft, open and EWCM but not a lot CM was lotiony yesterday. Haven't BD since Sunday morning though so I'm worried ill miss the boat. Waaaa lol should be ok though


----------



## Rafferty

Ive used opks the last two months from the dollarstore and I feel like I have gotten really clear results. I say go for it!


----------



## Misscalais

Rafferty said:


> Ive used opks the last two months from the dollarstore and I feel like I have gotten really clear results. I say go for it!

Thanks Hun! Will deff try them then next mth if AF turns up.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm on CD 26 and I have cycles from 28-30 days. I have been using the internet tests that are suppose to be the most sensitive and still getting BFNs so I feel like I may be out for this cycle :nope: I guess nothing is for sure until AF comes, but I feel as though she may. I keep telling myself that with my first pregnancy I thought for sure AF was on the way and I was pregnant.


----------



## CJGirl

It can take up to 12 days to implant though, correct? Because I probably ovulated somewhere between Sept. 20-22 (according to FF) so that would be about 11 or 12 days ago.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Misscalais said:


> So do you ladies recommend to use the OPKs or to steer clear of them? If I don't get :bfp: this month I was thinking of using them next mth ( FX I won't have to lol )
> Pretty sure I'm ovulating today or starting to after a pretty confusing mth. Cervix is high, soft, open and EWCM but not a lot CM was lotiony yesterday. Haven't BD since Sunday morning though so I'm worried ill miss the boat. Waaaa lol should be ok though


i would bd for the next 3 days. if you want you can take some vitamin c today it gives you more ewcm.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

CJGirl said:


> It can take up to 12 days to implant though, correct? Because I probably ovulated somewhere between Sept. 20-22 (according to FF) so that would be about 11 or 12 days ago.

yes implantation is 6-12 dpo


----------



## Rafferty

CJGirl- I had a negative test on the day AF was due when I was pregnant with my DD. There is always reason to hope!


----------



## CJGirl

Rafferty said:


> CJGirl- I had a negative test on the day AF was due when I was pregnant with my DD. There is always reason to hope!

Thanks Rafferty! That definitely makes me feel much better :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> i would bd for the next 3 days. if you want you can take some vitamin c today it gives you more ewcm.

I have a heap of vitamin C in the cupboard :D but CM built up during the day, even ended up with some on my panties. But hubby didn't get home until 7pm and then he had the cranks and went to bed before I did so we didn't BD :-(


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm on CD 26 and I have cycles from 28-30 days. I have been using the internet tests that are suppose to be the most sensitive and still getting BFNs so I feel like I may be out for this cycle :nope: I guess nothing is for sure until AF comes, but I feel as though she may. I keep telling myself that with my first pregnancy I thought for sure AF was on the way and I was pregnant.

Aww FX for you! But definitely not out like AF arrives and hopefully she won't. I really hope everyone on this thread gets their :bfp: this month. Although I'm not sure for me this time since I o'ed yesterday and didn't get the chance to BD :-(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 26 and I have cycles from 28-30 days. I have been using the internet tests that are suppose to be the most sensitive and still getting BFNs so I feel like I may be out for this cycle :nope: I guess nothing is for sure until AF comes, but I feel as though she may. I keep telling myself that with my first pregnancy I thought for sure AF was on the way and I was pregnant.
> 
> Aww FX for you! But definitely not out like AF arrives and hopefully she won't. I really hope everyone on this thread gets their :bfp: this month. Although I'm not sure for me this time since I o'ed yesterday and didn't get the chance to BD :-(Click to expand...

Thanks Misscalais! You could tonight and it might still be okay. Did you get to BD day before yesterday? If so that may be enough to not have missed it. FX for you as well :dust:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Misscalais said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> i would bd for the next 3 days. if you want you can take some vitamin c today it gives you more ewcm.
> 
> I have a heap of vitamin C in the cupboard :D but CM built up during the day, even ended up with some on my panties. But hubby didn't get home until 7pm and then he had the cranks and went to bed before I did so we didn't BD :-(Click to expand...

oh no :( i hated when my hubby used to do that. thats why we tried artificial insemination :)


----------



## JasiahsMommy

exactly what cjgirl said try to squeeze one in tonight


----------



## Misscalais

I'll try my best lol! Last time we BD was on the Sunday morning ( so two days before O ) if I'm super lucky some little :spermy: might have been there waiting for it to happen. Lol FX.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

you should be ok then


----------



## Misscalais

Hope so. Mega cramps going on today like AF is arriving any minute not sure why its so painful its rather annoying.


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone doing today? BFN again this morning for me and still no symptoms, but that may be a good thing since by now my bbs are usually killing me and I feel sick most of the time the week before AF arrives.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

ugh so crampy still :(


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> ugh so crampy still :(

Sorry JasiahsMommy, but maybe it's a good sign. What DPO are you at now?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

4dpo i usually lay on my stomach and pillow when i type but its sore down there and my boobs are starting to hurt


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> 4dpo i usually lay on my stomach and pillow when i type but its sore down there and my boobs are starting to hurt

Stupid me...it says your DPO in your posts! I am going back and forth between here and work, not paying attention. I've read some posts from people having cramps at 4dpo that turned out to be pregnant and some that didn't, so I guess there is no way of knowing until test time. Hope it is a good sign though and you get your :bfp: FX for you!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

lol its ok dont worry. yea im not too much worried about it im just guna go with the flow


----------



## dragonfly26

jasiahsmommy, sorry your not feeling well, hoping its a good sign. 

CJgirl, dont count yourself out yet. Good sign that your not getting your usual af symptoms.

as for me, no symptoms here, really tired, but nothing to do with this, dealing with a sick toddler :nope: My poor girl!


----------



## CJGirl

Poor baby :( Hope she feels better soon Dragonfly.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i hope she gets better dragonfly, my 2 year old was up with a fever about 3 days ago :(


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> 4dpo i usually lay on my stomach and pillow when i type but its sore down there and my boobs are starting to hurt

Sounds like a good thing to me :D


----------



## Misscalais

My cramps have gone, I cramped all day yesterday so I'm glad that pain has gone. I'm exhausted but I think that's because I have my 7 year old nephew here with us ATM and my 3 year old and him fight like cats and dogs 95% of the time. Lol I've been super gassy :blush: sorry tmi! And slight nauseous, which is very unusual for me but think it has nothing to do with ttc, just hope I'm not coming down with a bug. I'm only two DPO I need to change my tracker.


----------



## CJGirl

Glad your cramps are gone Misscalais. Hope the nausea gets better quickly and that you don't have a bug. This stress of loud and arguing kids when you are tired could be enough to cause it! I always say I'm going to try and relax and have a calm 2WW, but that lasts for about a day! :dohh:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

thats good to hear ur cramps r gone lucky you mines are getting worse it feels like im on my darn period! ugh they hurt so bad i wana cry nd when DH rubs me it hurts :(
Misscalais dont worry i been gassy too lol


----------



## nlb

Hey girls hows everyone doing. This has been a long month i feel like.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Glad your cramps are gone Misscalais. Hope the nausea gets better quickly and that you don't have a bug. This stress of loud and arguing kids when you are tired could be enough to cause it! I always say I'm going to try and relax and have a calm 2WW, but that lasts for about a day! :dohh:

Thanks Hun! Still very tired and cramps have come back again today but they are very mild compared to the other day so that's good. No longer Nauseous which is good must have been a bit of a bug. Omg I'm so over this TWW already, I wish we had like a scanner and we could scan our belly to see if there was anything happening in there lol. Waiting is just too hard  how are you feeling? Xo


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> thats good to hear ur cramps r gone lucky you mines are getting worse it feels like im on my darn period! ugh they hurt so bad i wana cry nd when DH rubs me it hurts :(
> Misscalais dont worry i been gassy too lol

Aww sounds like your in a fair bit of pain :-( hopefully it will ease up soon for you. How are you feeling today? Any more symptoms? I'm crampy again but no where near as intense as it was the other day thank goodness.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hey girls hows everyone doing. This has been a long month i feel like.

Hey Hun, how are you feeling what day are you on now?


----------



## Rafferty

Today is 8 dpo for me. I'm symptom spotting like crazy! I keep getting this dull ache really really low almost feels like its on the tip of the pubic bone. And I had a brief stabbing pain there last night. Slightly tender bbs. And my teeth bled when I flossed last night. Ahhhhh I'm way too hopeful. I feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Glad your cramps are gone Misscalais. Hope the nausea gets better quickly and that you don't have a bug. This stress of loud and arguing kids when you are tired could be enough to cause it! I always say I'm going to try and relax and have a calm 2WW, but that lasts for about a day! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks Hun! Still very tired and cramps have come back again today but they are very mild compared to the other day so that's good. No longer Nauseous which is good must have been a bit of a bug. Omg I'm so over this TWW already, I wish we had like a scanner and we could scan our belly to see if there was anything happening in there lol. Waiting is just too hard  how are you feeling? XoClick to expand...

I wish we could do that too! I hate waiting. I don't know what to think. AF is due tomorrow or Sunday and I got a BFN this morning with a CB Digi. I have no symptoms really, no cramps, (but that is not something that normally happens. I usually get cramps after I start.) watery cm. I am hoping that the lack of symptoms is a good sign and I may have to miss AF before I get a BFP. The other difference this month is that usually by this time, besides having symptoms I am just falling apart and crying knowing AF is coming and this month that hasn't happened. I am anxious, but not as emotional as usual. I don't know, but I guess by Monday I will have some answers.:shrug: I hope your cramps are a good sign!


----------



## CJGirl

Rafferty said:


> Today is 8 dpo for me. I'm symptom spotting like crazy! I keep getting this dull ache really really low almost feels like its on the tip of the pubic bone. And I had a brief stabbing pain there last night. Slightly tender bbs. And my teeth bled when I flossed last night. Ahhhhh I'm way too hopeful. I feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment!

Sounds like those might all be good signs! :dust:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hows everyone doing. This has been a long month i feel like.
> 
> Hey Hun, how are you feeling what day are you on now?Click to expand...

I feel fine right now. I am on Cd23 not sure when I Oed. How r u feeling


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I wish we could do that too! I hate waiting. I don't know what to think. AF is due tomorrow or Sunday and I got a BFN this morning with a CB Digi. I have no symptoms really, no cramps, (but that is not something that normally happens. I usually get cramps after I start.) watery cm. I am hoping that the lack of symptoms is a good sign and I may have to miss AF before I get a BFP. The other difference this month is that usually by this time, besides having symptoms I am just falling apart and crying knowing AF is coming and this month that hasn't happened. I am anxious, but not as emotional as usual. I don't know, but I guess by Monday I will have some answers.:shrug: I hope your cramps are a good sign!

FX for you! You might not get a :bfp: until AF is late, I know I didn't get a positive with my 2nd until I was late with him  Do you check CP? Mines dropped right back down but is still soft. Mine is always super low before AF arrives but I've heard some women's don't rise but up until a few more weeks into their pregnancies, but this has made me feel like its not my mth :-( AF isn't due until 16-18th though such a long wait lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Rafferty said:


> Today is 8 dpo for me. I'm symptom spotting like crazy! I keep getting this dull ache really really low almost feels like its on the tip of the pubic bone. And I had a brief stabbing pain there last night. Slightly tender bbs. And my teeth bled when I flossed last night. Ahhhhh I'm way too hopeful. I feel like I'm setting myself up for disappointment!

Aww FX Hun! I'm such a symptom spotter too, it's actually starting to do my head in lol I'm only 4DPO so still early days yet. I've actually been achy/crampy there too, comes and goes.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I feel fine right now. I am on Cd23 not sure when I Oed. How r u feeling

When's AF due for you? I'm ok hating this bloody wait though lol :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I wish we could do that too! I hate waiting. I don't know what to think. AF is due tomorrow or Sunday and I got a BFN this morning with a CB Digi. I have no symptoms really, no cramps, (but that is not something that normally happens. I usually get cramps after I start.) watery cm. I am hoping that the lack of symptoms is a good sign and I may have to miss AF before I get a BFP. The other difference this month is that usually by this time, besides having symptoms I am just falling apart and crying knowing AF is coming and this month that hasn't happened. I am anxious, but not as emotional as usual. I don't know, but I guess by Monday I will have some answers.:shrug: I hope your cramps are a good sign!
> 
> FX for you! You might not get a :bfp: until AF is late, I know I didn't get a positive with my 2nd until I was late with him  Do you check CP? Mines dropped right back down but is still soft. Mine is always super low before AF arrives but I've heard some women's don't rise but up until a few more weeks into their pregnancies, but this has made me feel like its not my mth :-( AF isn't due until 16-18th though such a long wait lol!Click to expand...

That is what I'm hoping and it gives me hope knowing that you have experienced it taking a while to get a BFP. I remember getting a BFP with my first the day AF was due, but I can't remember if I tested before then. Surely I had. I have always been impatient! I don't track CP. I actually just started tracking CM. I feel like time slows down at the end of the 2WW! Hope your wait seems to go by quickly :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

I'm naughty and had to give in to my poas addiction lol a very :bfn: of course lol but it's given me a fix for a while lol I only had one in the house so can't test again till I buy more and that won't be until at least Tuesday  and ill try hold off till 10DPO. I've started fully tracking CP this month and ATM it's low closed and soft with a fair bit of cm I'm normally pretty dry after o until about 3 days before af.


----------



## Rafferty

LOL MissC! Testing 4dpo! Well there is a lady on a different forum that got a BFP 7 dpo. It wasn't visible to the naked eye but she took a picture and played with the color saturation so the red's stood out, and sure enough under the distortion there really was a second line. Kind of clever I thought! I might have to try that if I get a BFN my first go.


----------



## mamabear_08

hi :) also TTC #2! I'm trying so hard not to use a FRER! I should have known better than to buy tests early and have them in the house. Maybe it will put me at ease, like you misscalais! I'm clueless as to where I am in my cycle so I'm going crazy lol
I ordered wondfo's and am trying to be patient until they arrive -_-


----------



## Rafferty

Welcome mamaBear! Do you know when your AF is due?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I feel fine right now. I am on Cd23 not sure when I Oed. How r u feeling
> 
> When's AF due for you? I'm ok hating this bloody wait though lol :dust:Click to expand...

Im not sure when my AF is due because it has been so messed up the passed 2 months but my calender says next thur. My boobs are pretty sore tonight and everything i have been eating today has made me feel sick to my stomach. hoping it is a sign but dont want to get my hopes up u know.


----------



## mamabear_08

Thank you! I have no clue unfortunately :( This is my first month charting, and usually my body is pretty clear about when I'm Oing. My signs and symptoms are all over the place this month, it figures! According to fertility friend it might be around the 22nd.. I think I finally ovulated at CD27- such a pain in the butt.


----------



## CJGirl

mamabear_08 said:


> Thank you! I have no clue unfortunately :( This is my first month charting, and usually my body is pretty clear about when I'm Oing. My signs and symptoms are all over the place this month, it figures! According to fertility friend it might be around the 22nd.. I think I finally ovulated at CD27- such a pain in the butt.

Welcome mama bear! Have you been using Fertility Friend for a while? I'm just wondering how accurate and consistent it is. A friend said she felt it was fairly accurate. I only have 4 months tracked on it.


----------



## Misscalais

Rafferty said:


> LOL MissC! Testing 4dpo! Well there is a lady on a different forum that got a BFP 7 dpo. It wasn't visible to the naked eye but she took a picture and played with the color saturation so the red's stood out, and sure enough under the distortion there really was a second line. Kind of clever I thought! I might have to try that if I get a BFN my first go.

Hehe I know  I couldn't help myself. But it's taken the 'I want to test now before I burst' feeling out of my system. 
Oh wow really that's so cool. Wish I was smart enough to figure out how to do that. I'm really hoping to wait to test again until at least 8-10DPO. Might see if I can get some Internet cheapies and just use them till AF is due


----------



## Misscalais

mamabear_08 said:


> hi :) also TTC #2! I'm trying so hard not to use a FRER! I should have known better than to buy tests early and have them in the house. Maybe it will put me at ease, like you misscalais! I'm clueless as to where I am in my cycle so I'm going crazy lol
> I ordered wondfo's and am trying to be patient until they arrive -_-

Hi  my cycles are all over the place as well at the moment. It's frustrating me. Good luck getting your :bfp: this month


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im not sure when my AF is due because it has been so messed up the passed 2 months but my calender says next thur. My boobs are pretty sore tonight and everything i have been eating today has made me feel sick to my stomach. hoping it is a sign but dont want to get my hopes up u know.

That makes it hard hey. Mine are messed up too they are between 29-32 days. Used to be like clock work until I had an early mc, since then all over the place. FX that deff sounds like a good sign to me


----------



## mamabear_08

Thank you! :) Honestly I JUST started using it, so I can't personally say how accurate it is. I'm still trying to figure out my cycle length, but based on the few bits of info I gave it I think it's correct. 
I have been using My Days for iphone but it hasn't been much use for me lol :) I should have bought a basal thermometer sooner!


----------



## CJGirl

Another BFN today. So frustrating. I think the :witch: is going to get me. I have a small bit of hope left, but I think I'm out this cycle :cry:


----------



## Rafferty

So sorry CJ. I've cried every month I see a bfn. It is so discouraging. I really want to start testing but I don't feel like my heart can handle any bad news. Hope it's just late implantation for you. Fx'd for you.


----------



## CJGirl

The :witch: was here when I got up this morning :cry: On to the next cycle. I hope all of you get your :bfp: this cycle! FX

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> The :witch: was here when I got up this morning :cry: On to the next cycle. I hope all of you get your :bfp: this cycle! FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Im sorry she showed up. Hope this cycle will be the one.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> The :witch: was here when I got up this morning :cry: On to the next cycle. I hope all of you get your :bfp: this cycle! FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Aww, hon, I'm sorry! Hoping this is the cycle for your bfp!!


----------



## Rafferty

Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!

I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!


----------



## nlb

Rafferty said:


> Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!

So excited for you. I hope you have a great pregnancy!!!:hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Rafferty said:


> Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!

Congrats!!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> The :witch: was here when I got up this morning :cry: On to the next cycle. I hope all of you get your :bfp: this cycle! FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Oh Hun, I'm so sorry. FX for next mth and I think I will be there with you. aF is due in around 8 days hang around so we can be follow each other next mth xo


----------



## Misscalais

Rafferty said:


> Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! That's so awesome 1st :bfp: for this thread that's fantastic news!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: was here when I got up this morning :cry: On to the next cycle. I hope all of you get your :bfp: this cycle! FX
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oh Hun, I'm so sorry. FX for next mth and I think I will be there with you. aF is due in around 8 days hang around so we can be follow each other next mth xoClick to expand...

Thanks Misscalais! Of course I hope you get your BFP, but if not it will be very nice to have you to follow next cycle :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Rafferty said:


> Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!

Oh thats wonderful!!! I am sooo happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## dragonfly26

This tww is taking forrrevverrr!!! And I know I probably don't have any symptoms I'm just making them up in my head, but I am super exhausted-(explained away by being up with sick toddler for the last week) I feel somewhat bloated and gassy-hmm had this last month, and really strange my stomach is sensitive (only word I an think to describe it) like it was when I was in second tri with my first (so really weird). I know it's early but I want to start testing!!! Not sure if I will be able to hold off (even though I know its to early). Ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> This tww is taking forrrevverrr!!! And I know I probably don't have any symptoms I'm just making them up in my head, but I am super exhausted-(explained away by being up with sick toddler for the last week) I feel somewhat bloated and gassy-hmm had this last month, and really strange my stomach is sensitive (only word I an think to describe it) like it was when I was in second tri with my first (so really weird). I know it's early but I want to start testing!!! Not sure if I will be able to hold off (even though I know its to early). Ahhhh!!!!!

I agree, feels like its taking forever. I don't really have any symptoms, slightly tender boobs, a little crampy today. And had to get up and pee a few times last night but I think that's because I drank too much before bed lol after two kids my bladders just not like what it used to be haha!


----------



## nlb

Rafferty said:


> Just took a dollarstore pregnancy test 3 days early at 7pm.....:bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm literally crying. We've basically been TTC since December 2011, but after the partial molar pregnancy the doctors said no TTC till November (though we started again in July). It has been a long year with so many tears. Thank you God!

Rafferty what kind of symtoms have u had if any. Im so happy for u


----------



## Rafferty

I actually wrote down my symptoms last night before my BFP in case I wasn't pregnant I wanted to list what was potentially "normal" for me. So I'll pass what I wrote to you!

*1 dpo-4 dpo* mild Ov pains, tiny bit sore BBs near armpits (this happens every month)
*5 dpo* Really lotiony CM all day (not normal!) Weepy, but I didn't get much sleep
*6 dpo* Same lotiony CM, slight ache on the tip of pubic bone all day, off and on. More CM 
*7dpo* one dry clump of CM, tinted greenish, then zero CM rest of the day. Really weepy again, but it was the due date of my mc baby, so I was just sad anyway.
In the evening I had a really sharp stab where I had been getting that ache earlier.
*8 dpo* zero CM, bone dry! mildly sore BBs off and on
*9 dpo* zero CM, terrible headache all day, BBs sore near armpits, but not terribly. Some really sharp pains in ovaries (on both sides???) and occasionally in middle abdomen
*10 dpo* Snotlike CM returned, headache all day again, tired, had to poop 5x (tmi, but not normal and not diarrhea!) Very very faint BFP at 7 pm!
*11 dpo* slightly darker BFP this morning. Very few symptoms, mostly just fatigue. Boobs are barely sore, but do appear a little blueish from veins. More snotlike CM too. And a constant feeling for days that I'm on the verge of a cold.

So that's where I am now! Praying for a sticky bean.

The really strange thing for me in all this is that I had an hCG blood test done at 8 dpo and the doctor called me today and said it was negative aka below 5...so somehow in 2 days it rose high enough to be detected on a dollarstore pregnancy test. I just hope this doesn't mean it's a chemical or something. It's hard to not worry. I'll feel better if my test is darker tomorrow AM.


----------



## nlb

Rafferty said:


> I actually wrote down my symptoms last night before my BFP in case I wasn't pregnant I wanted to list what was potentially "normal" for me. So I'll pass what I wrote to you!
> 
> *1 dpo-4 dpo* mild Ov pains, tiny bit sore BBs near armpits (this happens every month)
> *5 dpo* Really lotiony CM all day (not normal!) Weepy, but I didn't get much sleep
> *6 dpo* Same lotiony CM, slight ache on the tip of pubic bone all day, off and on. More CM
> *7dpo* one dry clump of CM, tinted greenish, then zero CM rest of the day. Really weepy again, but it was the due date of my mc baby, so I was just sad anyway.
> In the evening I had a really sharp stab where I had been getting that ache earlier.
> *8 dpo* zero CM, bone dry! mildly sore BBs off and on
> *9 dpo* zero CM, terrible headache all day, BBs sore near armpits, but not terribly. Some really sharp pains in ovaries (on both sides???) and occasionally in middle abdomen
> *10 dpo* Snotlike CM returned, headache all day again, tired, had to poop 5x (tmi, but not normal and not diarrhea!) Very very faint BFP at 7 pm!
> *11 dpo* slightly darker BFP this morning. Very few symptoms, mostly just fatigue. Boobs are barely sore, but do appear a little blueish from veins. More snotlike CM too. And a constant feeling for days that I'm on the verge of a cold.
> 
> So that's where I am now! Praying for a sticky bean.
> 
> The really strange thing for me in all this is that I had an hCG blood test done at 8 dpo and the doctor called me today and said it was negative aka below 5...so somehow in 2 days it rose high enough to be detected on a dollarstore pregnancy test. I just hope this doesn't mean it's a chemical or something. It's hard to not worry. I'll feel better if my test is darker tomorrow AM.

I hope it is a sticky also. Maybe there wasn't enogh HCG in the blood they say in a few days it can get more HCG in the body. Good Luck sweetie:flower:


----------



## nlb

Today my boobs r more sore than 2 days ago and i have a sharp pain on my left side. I hope this is a sign.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Today my boobs r more sore than 2 days ago and i have a sharp pain on my left side. I hope this is a sign.

FX'd for you, hoping you get a bfp!!!

Well couldn't wait, I took a test, obviously negative :dohh: Even though I knew it would be negative as it was a dollar store cheapie and testing way to soon, I had a little hope that, that second line would show:nope: I will try again tomorrow, with fmu, which this was not with, even though it will still be to soon:haha:


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you dragonfly! I hope you get your BFP soon. I'm like you, I always test way too early. I can't help myself though!


----------



## Misscalais

Lol! I'll be testing again tomorrow, will be 9DPO ( my ticker is wrong lol ) a lot of people have been getting faint :bfp: from around 9 days so no harm in trying really lol but no symptoms still for me really apart from still have slightly tender boobs, mild cramping here and there and peeing a little more than usual but could be because AF is getting ready to come along. I don't know, I just hate the wait. Oh and CP is low, softish, closed and wet.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

ill be testing tomorrow, been feeling some twinges in my lower abdomen and my boobs are still sore. my cp is way up there soft and the cm is clumpy creamy?


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> ill be testing tomorrow, been feeling some twinges in my lower abdomen and my boobs are still sore. my cp is way up there soft and the cm is clumpy creamy?

High CP is a good sign heaps of women say theirs are hight and soft when pregnant :D so exciting.


----------



## CJGirl

Now that I'm out I am so excited to see if y'all get your BFP soon!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i know which i find very weird that its this high during my tww its never been. my boobs are starting to develop blue veins everywhere they hurt soo bad still omg :(


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Now that I'm out I am so excited to see if y'all get your BFP soon!

Thanks Hun! I had such a good feeling at the start of this cycle but I'm pretty sure I'm out this time :-( AF due in around 6 days so we will see I guess


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> i know which i find very weird that its this high during my tww its never been. my boobs are starting to develop blue veins everywhere they hurt soo bad still omg :(

I definitely think your pregnant! My CP is just like it would be before AF I checked it again this afternoon and its super low, rock hard, closed and creamy CM. *sigh* oh well there's always next mth if it doesn't happen this time :D


----------



## dragonfly26

Jasiahsmommy, everything your experiencing sounds do good! Can't wait to hear your test results. 

Misscalais, did you test? What brand test are you using? Keep us updated!

I tested again this morning, and of course BFN. Still no symptoms. May try to hold off and not test again till Friday. We'll see but I doubt I'll be able to, lol. 
***** FX'D for you ladies testing today, hoping you get your bfp*****


----------



## JasiahsMommy

UPDATE: i think i got my bfp. not TOO sure yet but there was a light 2nd line with in 3 mins of looking in the light. im not getting my hopes up yet but i want to let it dry to see how it looks.


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> UPDATE: i think i got my bfp. not TOO sure yet but there was a light 2nd line with in 3 mins of looking in the light. im not getting my hopes up yet but i want to let it dry to see how it looks.

Woohoo!!! That's fantastic!! Sound like a bfp if cam up in the time frame, what brand test? Can you post pic?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

its a $ test my phone sucks at taking pics but im waiting on my new phone to come today so ill take a pic then


----------



## JasiahsMommy

this is the best that i can get it to see :( but in person its a thick light line
https://i48.tinypic.com/jr5rax.jpg


----------



## Rafferty

JasiaM- My lines were barely visible! They'll get darker, keep on testing! I had a really dark line this morning on my FRER, but I haven't got a pic for it yet.

MisCail- You're still too early to count yourself out! You might not even have had implantation yet. I thought I was out this month from the get go, because my period lasted TWELVE days! I guess that made me more fertile somehow!
 



Attached Files:







PTest.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> UPDATE: i think i got my bfp. not TOO sure yet but there was a light 2nd line with in 3 mins of looking in the light. im not getting my hopes up yet but i want to let it dry to see how it looks.

Congrats JasiahsMommy! That is great news! I couldn't really see the line on the pic, but I know that pics of tests never look the same as in person and if you got any kind of line, even a faint one, sounds like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

im surprised you guys can even see it


----------



## dragonfly26

Rafferty, those lines look great!! are those just $ store cheapies? Have you scheduled w/the doctor yet?

Jasiahsmommy, can't really tell as I'm on my phone and the screen is pretty banged up, but so exciting!!

YAY!!! 2 BFP'S!!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Rafferty said:


> JasiaM- My lines were barely visible! They'll get darker, keep on testing! I had a really dark line this morning on my FRER, but I haven't got a pic for it yet.
> 
> MisCail- You're still too early to count yourself out! You might not even have had implantation yet. I thought I was out this month from the get go, because my period lasted TWELVE days! I guess that made me more fertile somehow!

theyre more visible then mine :( mines are prolly evaps


----------



## dragonfly26

Jasiahsmommy do they have color? You said they were thick right? Doesn't soud like an evap to me. Did you test again?


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and any other symptoms? Cramping still?


----------



## Rafferty

dragonfly- yep those are the $store tests! They work really well, but do take a while longer. They seem to take the full 3 minutes to show the results. I haven't made a dr. appt. yet because I haven't actually 'missed' my period. AF was due today. I'll probably call on Friday as long as tests are getting darker. I've had a chemical in the past and the lines never got dark. I think this pregnancy legit though because today's test was very positive.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

no cramping just mild pulling. yea i took another test it took about 4 mins to see something me and DH were staring at it. there was a bright noticible 2nd line and ive been looking at it with the flash light on my phone. my eyes hurt lol i think theyre evaps. im just going to let it be and wait


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> UPDATE: i think i got my bfp. not TOO sure yet but there was a light 2nd line with in 3 mins of looking in the light. im not getting my hopes up yet but i want to let it dry to see how it looks.

Aaaaah sooo exciting! FX it keeps getting darker :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Jasiahsmommy, everything your experiencing sounds do good! Can't wait to hear your test results.
> 
> Misscalais, did you test? What brand test are you using? Keep us updated!
> 
> I tested again this morning, and of course BFN. Still no symptoms. May try to hold off and not test again till Friday. We'll see but I doubt I'll be able to, lol.
> ***** FX'D for you ladies testing today, hoping you get your bfp*****

Hey Hun, yeah I've tested but way too early to test lol um I'm not sure what brand they were but they were the ultra sensitive ones. I'll test again maybe tomorrow if I get some more tests today but I'm trying to leave it till Monday, don't think I can wait that long though lol.


----------



## Misscalais

Rafferty said:


> JasiaM- My lines were barely visible! They'll get darker, keep on testing! I had a really dark line this morning on my FRER, but I haven't got a pic for it yet.
> 
> MisCail- You're still too early to count yourself out! You might not even have had implantation yet. I thought I was out this month from the get go, because my period lasted TWELVE days! I guess that made me more fertile somehow!

Aww I know lol I think I'm doubtful because I know I didn't :sex: on the day of O, was 2 days before hand, I'm hoping that maybe there were some :spermy: waiting near the egg waiting to catch it.


----------



## nlb

Well i am so excited about everyone who has gotten a bfp. So i decided to test also and negative.:nope: Not sure when i ovulated so im not sure i am ready to test or not but i did anyways. hopefully next cycle. Now i just need to wait for AF to show up i guess.:cry:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i think im out :( the you can barely see a line now they had to have been evaps


----------



## JasiahsMommy

https://i49.tinypic.com/6nvasl.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2h4mckj.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Don't stress ladies, not out until AF shows up. I have my fingers crossed really tight that we will get our :bfp: and if not this month at least we will have each others support next month as well  xo


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i have my fingers crossed for all you next month if anything. this is my last month :(


----------



## Misscalais

Ps I had to get a few things from the shops and stupidly couldn't resist buying more pregnancy tests, I had to get panadol and the tests are right next to them :dohh: tested again and :bfn: boo! Lol I'm testing too early but just hopful that a nice faint 2nd line will pop up lol


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> i have my fingers crossed for all you next month if anything. this is my last month :(

Oh no really :-(


----------



## JasiahsMommy

yea if i dont get a bfp im giving up im just over with all of this :( not being able to get pregnant and not knowing whats going on because i have no insurance to see a doc sucks and to top it off im only 20


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> yea if i dont get a bfp im giving up im just over with all of this :( not being able to get pregnant and not knowing whats going on because i have no insurance to see a doc sucks and to top it off im only 20

Well I certainly hope it doesn't come to that and you get your bfp this cycle. Did you test this morning? Will you prevent next cycle or just not actively try?


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I think I've developed a case of line eye, lol. I tested this morning and was at about 2 min when my dd started banging on her crib so I went and got we up changed her and got her some breakfast, went back to the text and I swear there is the faintest pink line. But this I after te time limit and doesn't seem to be the full length of the test, if it's even there. Hmm. Holding my pee for as long as I can and will test again I suppose. But like I said think I'm losing it, lol


----------



## flower94

Hey guys. I'm trying to conceive #2 and have been since October of 2011 :( Got pregant first cycle (50-70 day cycles ughh), found out in November, and lost it in early February. Tries again, and caught the egg on first cycle, found out in April, lost it in June :'(. Now it's cycle 3 trying after those losses, and am due to ovulate any day. I don't know what the problem is, I'm young and healthy, don't know why I've been trying for a year.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> yea if i dont get a bfp im giving up im just over with all of this :( not being able to get pregnant and not knowing whats going on because i have no insurance to see a doc sucks and to top it off im only 20
> 
> Well I certainly hope it doesn't come to that and you get your bfp this cycle. Did you test this morning? Will you prevent next cycle or just not actively try?Click to expand...

I hope and I been praying I get it yes I tested again I will post pics soon. Well even if I try with no protection I don't get pregnant so something is wrong with me


----------



## dragonfly26

I tested again, but could only hold it for 2.5 hours, and there was definately not a line or any possible mistaken line :nope: Hoping it's because its still early and wasn't very concentrated and not fmu. Guess Ill test again in the am, but not getting my hopes ups. Must have been an evap :dohh: Darn things creating false hope, even though it was after time.

Hi flower, truely sorry for your losses. Are your cycles usually that long? Have the docs tried regulating them? 

Misscalais- did you test this morning???


----------



## dragonfly26

Rafferty, how are you feeling today? Any symptoms??


----------



## dragonfly26

Heres a pic, top one fmu--possible evap, what do you think, I took them apart so there wan't a shadow from the side of the test. 2nd pic after 2 hour hold, middle of day- obviously nothing so just wondering what do you think evap??? can you even see something???


----------



## flower94

My cycles have always been that long yes, and when I try to talk to the docs about them they brush me off, it's quite annoying. 

I definitely see something on top test, and maybe even the bottom. Good luck!


----------



## dragonfly26

flower94 said:


> My cycles have always been that long yes, and when I try to talk to the docs about them they brush me off, it's quite annoying.
> 
> I definitely see something on top test, and maybe even the bottom. Good luck!

How frustrating, I quite often feel that docs don't really give a crap about me when I see them, and its ridiculous!!! Did you have issues when ttc #1? FX'd that you get your bfp this cyle.

And :dust: for all of us ttc, hoping this cycle bring everyone :bfp:


----------



## flower94

Didn't have to TTC Nevaeh, was actually just a teen and ended up getting pregnant and had her easily. Don't know what's up now though.


----------



## Rafferty

Dragonfly-I'm doing okay, my main symptom is just fatigue. My boobs aren't crazy sore like some women complain, just a few really tender spots on both sides near the armpits.

I took a test last night after holding it for 4 hours and I got a really surprisingly dark line on my $store test. Then I did one this morning and the line was lighter than last nights. I did go pee at 3am, but I didn't test till 8:30 am, so it still was a 5 1/2 hour hold. Kind of worries me that the line got a bit lighter...It's only been a few days and I'm already scared of losing it!


----------



## Rafferty

Oops and I meant to say dragonfly that I think that looks like a Positive!!! That's what I'd expect to see at 10 dpo, a crazy faint line. But it is there!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

well girls meet my :bfp:!!!!!!
i pray that you all get yours this month! u girls rhave been there for me and i really appreciate all of u guys! God bless you all and i wish nothing but :dust:!!!! Dont give up!
https://i46.tinypic.com/jsn60p.jpg


----------



## JasiahsMommy

dragonfly26 said:


> View attachment 494021
> 
> 
> Heres a pic, top one fmu--possible evap, what do you think, I took them apart so there wan't a shadow from the side of the test. 2nd pic after 2 hour hold, middle of day- obviously nothing so just wondering what do you think evap??? can you even see something???

that looks like the start of it. thats how mine looked try another test


----------



## flower94

Congrats!!


----------



## dragonfly26

JasiahsMommy said:


> well girls meet my :bfp:!!!!!!
> i pray that you all get yours this month! u girls rhave been there for me and i really appreciate all of u guys! God bless you all and i wish nothing but :dust:!!!! Dont give up!
> https://i46.tinypic.com/jsn60p.jpg

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! I just knew it!


----------



## CJGirl

JasiahsMommy said:


> well girls meet my :bfp:!!!!!!
> i pray that you all get yours this month! u girls rhave been there for me and i really appreciate all of u guys! God bless you all and i wish nothing but :dust:!!!! Dont give up!
> https://i46.tinypic.com/jsn60p.jpg

Congrats! So exciting!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

lol thank u girls! i was so convinced they were evaps


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> View attachment 494021
> 
> 
> Heres a pic, top one fmu--possible evap, what do you think, I took them apart so there wan't a shadow from the side of the test. 2nd pic after 2 hour hold, middle of day- obviously nothing so just wondering what do you think evap??? can you even see something???

I can see it! Looks like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## CJGirl

Welcome flower94. So sorry for your losses and having cycles that long must be so frustrating for you. Hope you get your BFP soon. I am already out for this cycle and just following to see how everyone else does. If for some reason you don't get your BFP this cycle we can follow one another next if you like.


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> well girls meet my :bfp:!!!!!!
> i pray that you all get yours this month! u girls rhave been there for me and i really appreciate all of u guys! God bless you all and i wish nothing but :dust:!!!! Dont give up!
> https://i46.tinypic.com/jsn60p.jpg

I told you! Congratulations Hun! I'm so very happy for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Is it ok for me to be jealous of all these wonderful :bfp: lol still got a few days till AF arrives but I'm pretty sure I'm out and really wanted to be bump buddies with you girls.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

I know you were right! Thank u so much I still have hope for u I know you're going to get it


----------



## Rafferty

JasiahsMommy-Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Is it ok for me to be jealous of all these wonderful :bfp: lol still got a few days till AF arrives but I'm pretty sure I'm out and really wanted to be bump buddies with you girls.

Like you said, it's not over until AF arrives! You're not out yet! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Like you said, it's not over until AF arrives! You're not out yet! :dust:

Thanks lovely, just going by my cp and lack of symptoms I think I'm out. AF is due around the 16-18th, feels like forever away lol I just want it to hurry up so if I'm out we can start trying again lol. Very impatient I am. I know it sounds stupid but I was kind of hoping that I'd have a June baby so I'd have a may, June and July baby and I could nick name my bump June bug :dohh: haha I know it sounds silly but that's what I was hoping for. :D


----------



## JasiahsMommy

thats what i said today before i tested i said damn my cp came down a bit :( im out


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Like you said, it's not over until AF arrives! You're not out yet! :dust:
> 
> Thanks lovely, just going by my cp and lack of symptoms I think I'm out. AF is due around the 16-18th, feels like forever away lol I just want it to hurry up so if I'm out we can start trying again lol. Very impatient I am. I know it sounds stupid but I was kind of hoping that I'd have a June baby so I'd have a may, June and July baby and I could nick name my bump June bug :dohh: haha I know it sounds silly but that's what I was hoping for. :DClick to expand...

I don't think that's silly at all, I think it's cute! I wanted to get a BFP this month so that I could get this cute little shirt I saw with a skeleton baby on the tummy to wear for Halloween! I am just as impatient. I am trying to chill out a bit more this cycle and not obsess so much, but I say that at the beginning of every cycle!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I don't think that's silly at all, I think it's cute! I wanted to get a BFP this month so that I could get this cute little shirt I saw with a skeleton baby on the tummy to wear for Halloween! I am just as impatient. I am trying to chill out a bit more this cycle and not obsess so much, but I say that at the beginning of every cycle!

Aww that's so cute! Sux that you couldn't do it though. Well even though I'm not totally out this mth if I am we will have to be ttc buddies seems my awesome ttc buddy is no longer ttc'ing lol!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Aww :( don't say it like that lol ill still be here


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that's silly at all, I think it's cute! I wanted to get a BFP this month so that I could get this cute little shirt I saw with a skeleton baby on the tummy to wear for Halloween! I am just as impatient. I am trying to chill out a bit more this cycle and not obsess so much, but I say that at the beginning of every cycle!
> 
> Aww that's so cute! Sux that you couldn't do it though. Well even though I'm not totally out this mth if I am we will have to be ttc buddies seems my awesome ttc buddy is no longer ttc'ing lol!Click to expand...

I hope you get your BFP, but would love to be buddies next cycle if you don't!


----------



## Misscalais

JasiahsMommy said:


> Aww :( don't say it like that lol ill still be here

Lol! I didn't mean it in a bad way :hugs: and I'll be following you through your pregnancy. Have you told hubby yet or are you going to wait until bloods? Xo


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I hope you get your BFP, but would love to be buddies next cycle if you don't!

Thanks Hun


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Well I was in the bathroom waiting for digi and he popped in held behind me waiting with me :)


----------



## dragonfly26

I tested this morning and nothing. I'm thinking it must have been an evap. Boo. Talk about false hope.


----------



## Kiwi4545

SO by the looks of your ticker you got your BFP? I am waiting to test until the 18th, but I am definitely cramping...I have in previous months though. So UGH! Wish they would make a test that could tell the SECOND you concieve;) If you did get your BFP, here is to a healthy and happy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I tested this morning and nothing. I'm thinking it must have been an evap. Boo. Talk about false hope.[/QUOT
> 
> It could still be a little early though. You could still get your BFP. Don't give up yet :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that's silly at all, I think it's cute! I wanted to get a BFP this month so that I could get this cute little shirt I saw with a skeleton baby on the tummy to wear for Halloween! I am just as impatient. I am trying to chill out a bit more this cycle and not obsess so much, but I say that at the beginning of every cycle!
> 
> Aww that's so cute! Sux that you couldn't do it though. Well even though I'm not totally out this mth if I am we will have to be ttc buddies seems my awesome ttc buddy is no longer ttc'ing lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get your BFP, but would love to be buddies next cycle if you don't!Click to expand...

I'll be joining you, the witch showed last night:cry:3 days early, wtf!! But since I'm out I'm glad she came early so I can get started on the next cycle. Hoping this cycle brings us all bfp!!!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think that's silly at all, I think it's cute! I wanted to get a BFP this month so that I could get this cute little shirt I saw with a skeleton baby on the tummy to wear for Halloween! I am just as impatient. I am trying to chill out a bit more this cycle and not obsess so much, but I say that at the beginning of every cycle!
> 
> Aww that's so cute! Sux that you couldn't do it though. Well even though I'm not totally out this mth if I am we will have to be ttc buddies seems my awesome ttc buddy is no longer ttc'ing lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get your BFP, but would love to be buddies next cycle if you don't!Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be joining you, the witch showed last night:cry:3 days early, wtf!! But since I'm out I'm glad she came early so I can get started on the next cycle. Hoping this cycle brings us all bfp!!!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry dragonfly, but we can follow each other through our next cycle! And like you said at least you know now and can get started again. :hugs:

:dust: for all of us!!!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I'll be joining you, the witch showed last night:cry:3 days early, wtf!! But since I'm out I'm glad she came early so I can get started on the next cycle. Hoping this cycle brings us all bfp!!!

Oh no :-( that happened to me last mth. It happen just after I tested as well lol I was like whyyyy? Haha FX for this time, I'm still waiting on AF will test again tomorrow.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I'll be here! What cycle day are you on? You need to get a ticker, or I might end up asking a million times, lol

Misscalais, I sure hope you get your bfp this cycle, I have my fx'd for you. Do you have any symptoms? Not that it means anything if you don't. Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow!


----------



## CJGirl

I'm on CD 7. I don't know how to get a ticker! I am still trying to figure out how to do everything. How do I get one?


----------



## CJGirl

I think maybe I figured it out.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, I'll be here! What cycle day are you on? You need to get a ticker, or I might end up asking a million times, lol
> 
> Misscalais, I sure hope you get your bfp this cycle, I have my fx'd for you. Do you have any symptoms? Not that it means anything if you don't. Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow!

Thank you  will let you girls know how I go tomorrow  no symptoms, just slightly tender boobs, tired, and cp has gone from low firm and open to medium softish and closed. Don't know of that really means anything though lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I think maybe I figured it out.

Yup your ticker is there :D


----------



## CJGirl

Any news for us today Misscalais?


----------



## flower94

Well i'm currently 3dpo... going to test on the 26th... which is my anniversary, and also happens to be the day I found out I was pregnant with my daughter!


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, yay a ticker!!  

Misscalais, any news????

Flower, what a great anniversary present that would be:flower:hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you Flower!


----------



## flower94

Thanks!


----------



## CJGirl

I like your ticker Flower, but if I had to look at how much money I have spent on HPTs I would probably always be bummed out! However, it would not stop me from buying more!


----------



## flower94

Haha, yeah I know what you mean! I actually just ordered 100 tests for $25.. that way I can start testing when they get here, and use my digi on my anniversary.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Any news for us today Misscalais?

:bfn: :-( AF due from tomorrow so just the waiting game now.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Any news for us today Misscalais?
> 
> :bfn: :-( AF due from tomorrow so just the waiting game now.Click to expand...

Maybe she won't show up! FX


----------



## CJGirl

flower94 said:


> Haha, yeah I know what you mean! I actually just ordered 100 tests for $25.. that way I can start testing when they get here, and use my digi on my anniversary.

I am going to order some internet cheapies today and I'll probably start testing around Halloween and then use my digi on the 5th. I am so anxious! I should ovulate this weekend according to FF. I don't use OPKs anymore!


----------



## flower94

Good luck!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais-- hoping the witch doesnt show and you get your bfp! Did you test today?

Cjgirl- yay for internet cheapies, lol. Hoping this is the cycle for you! 
It's crazy how before ttc time between af's came so fast now just drags on and on.


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, that is so true! Before it seemed like no time between AFs. I'm glad that October is a busy month for me and I have a lot to keep me busy! The last week in a cycle can seem like it lasts a month!


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls AF is a day late but still :bfn: gah! Haha so annoying so either I'm just late ( I have irregular cycles ) between 29-32 days currently CD31 today. Don't have any of the usual symptoms that I normally get. Just really sore lower back.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls AF is a day late but still :bfn: gah! Haha so annoying so either I'm just late ( I have irregular cycles ) between 29-32 days currently CD31 today. Don't have any of the usual symptoms that I normally get. Just really sore lower back.

Well thats a good sign, hoping it doesn't show! What type of tests are you using? I hope this means you get your bfp!!


----------



## dragonfly26

so my cycles are usually 28 days this month they were 26 days, I don't chart or use opks. I had waht I thought to be ovulation pains on the 1st of october so figured o'd then or the 2nd, which would put lp stage and 11-12 days. Hmm I wonder if this was just a fluke this month or what. Guess I will try and compensate and just BD a whole lot this month, lol. But really weird. I've been having what feel a little like o pains today, which would be super early. maybe just a random cramp associated with af as it just ended yesterday. Ugh! I just don't know. I suppose if things don't work out this cycle, which I'm obviously praying they do, I will maybe start charting next month. Do any of you chart? I'm not really familiar with it, is it just temping and when temp rises you o? I suppose I will have to read about it.


----------



## CJGirl

I use Fertility Friend (the free version) and just put when I have AF, when I BD, and any symptoms or cm changes. I don't temp, yet, but it is helpful to have everything in one place. After a while it can give you an average cycle length and predict ovulation and AF for you. I am hoping my predictions are more accurate now that I have used it for a while.


----------



## nlb

Well the witch has showed up again. I guess i am on CD1 again. im hoping this month will be better. Can't wait to start tring again.


----------



## Misscalais

Im out ladies! AF arrived this morning! Im so upset. But nothing i can do about it so heres to hoping for another wonderful July baby ( 2nd Ds will be 3 in July, and my birthday also is in July so its a good mth. )


----------



## Rafferty

Boo for all these witches showing up! I cried every time she showed her face. Fx'd this is your month.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais and nlb, sorry to hear the witch showed. Hoping this cycle brings us all bfp. 
Cjgirl, almost to o, woohoo! 
Rafferty how are are you feeling? 

Are you guys doing anything for halloween? What will you and/or your children be dressing up as? I don't think me and dh will be anything as I don't think we will be going to any parties, but my dd is going to be dumbo. The outfit is sooo cute. I'm so excited for her first year trick or treating! Although with all the candy in the house it will be hard not to indulge!


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I use Fertility Friend (the free version) and just put when I have AF, when I BD, and any symptoms or cm changes. I don't temp, yet, but it is helpful to have everything in one place. After a while it can give you an average cycle length and predict ovulation and AF for you. I am hoping my predictions are more accurate now that I have used it for a while.

I went and created an account on ff. because my cycle was shorter last month it has my fertile days starting this weekend and predicted o Monday. So I'll have to adjust and plan accordingly to a shortened cycle and for my usual cycle. It's pretty neat and really allows you to track everything. Should have started using it sooner.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Misscalais said:


> Im out ladies! AF arrived this morning! Im so upset. But nothing i can do about it so heres to hoping for another wonderful July baby ( 2nd Ds will be 3 in July, and my birthday also is in July so its a good mth. )

Awe I'm sorry she showed up I think July baby is meant for u ;) don't lose hope


----------



## CJGirl

So sorry Misscalais and nlb. I know it is so hard every time the witch shows up :cry: FX for all of us this cycle! I have a good feeling about it. :flower:

Dragonfly, DH and I haven't decided what we are going to dress up as, if anything, but DD is going as Princess Peach from Mario Bros. We go to several events for school and church so we had also given her a very pretty Merida (from Brave) dress with the wig and shoes, but she insists on wearing the other costume for everything lol We are also dressing up the dog as Frankenweenie! Dumbo sounds like a super cute costume! Halloween is my favorite holiday and also when DH proposed (only a year ago) so getting a BFP this cycle would be wonderful!


----------



## dragonfly26

How are you feeling Jasiahsmommy? Have you been to the doc yet?

Cjgirl, love the princess peach costume idea. Two years ago dh and I dressed as Mario and luigi! I wa preggos so the costume was nice and comfy! Plus, it's one of my favorite games, lol


----------



## CJGirl

I was thinking that maybe we should dress as Mario and Luigi to go along with her costume!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

No not yet I have no insurance. :( but I've been feeling fine not too much morning sickness which is weird still with my last pregnancy I was already throwing up like crazy. Guess every preg is diff


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I use Fertility Friend (the free version) and just put when I have AF, when I BD, and any symptoms or cm changes. I don't temp, yet, but it is helpful to have everything in one place. After a while it can give you an average cycle length and predict ovulation and AF for you. I am hoping my predictions are more accurate now that I have used it for a while.
> 
> I went and created an account on ff. because my cycle was shorter last month it has my fertile days starting this weekend and predicted o Monday. So I'll have to adjust and plan accordingly to a shortened cycle and for my usual cycle. It's pretty neat and really allows you to track everything. Should have started using it sooner.Click to expand...

I like being able to track symptoms and compare cycles. It use to give me 3 possible fertile days and 3 possible O days, but this cycle it has given me 3 possible fertile days and an O. I'm hoping it is going to be fairly accurate, but I will still BD more than those days just to be sure. I guess I could get some OPKs, but they seem more of headache to interpret than helpful.


----------



## CJGirl

I guess none of us will have much to say until we ovulate! Lol I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I guess none of us will have much to say until we ovulate! Lol I hope everyone is doing well!

Lol, your almost there! If I'm thinking based on my last two cycles I'll o somewhere between tomorrow and Friday, lol. 
Last night we did a night of scary movies and today we went to an event and a forest preserve near our house them came home and carved pumpkins.  how was everyone elses weekend?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I guess none of us will have much to say until we ovulate! Lol I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Lol, your almost there! If I'm thinking based on my last two cycles I'll o somewhere between tomorrow and Friday, lol.
> Last night we did a night of scary movies and today we went to an event and a forest preserve near our house them came home and carved pumpkins.  how was everyone elses weekend?Click to expand...

What movies did you watch? We love scary movies!


----------



## dragonfly26

Me too! We watched Chernobyl diaries thought it was pretty good, silent house, was just eh but did get a scream out dh <---lol, and boogie man (which we've seen before. I really want to go see the new one sinister, but will probably just wait for it to come out on video. We never go to the theater. But maybe will try to see that one there


----------



## CJGirl

We watched Silent House too. I liked it, but what the men had done was upsetting to me. We want to see Sinister also! Hopefully we will see it soon and I can let you know if it was worth it. If you haven't seen The Innkeepers yet I highly recommend it! It will really make you jump!


----------



## dragonfly26

Haven't seen the innkeeper, will have to rent it and please do let me know if you see sinister. Are you going to any haunted houses? We haven't yet, but was thinking of maybe trying to go this weekend. I'm a freak and don't like having a babysitter unless I have to, lol. Did you decide what your going to be for Halloween?


----------



## CJGirl

We are going to one Saturday, but it is at one of the community centers in town so I don't think it will be too scary so we are taking the DD with us. She likes that sort of thing if it is not too scary. We still haven't decided on costumes! I need to get busy on that! I am so glad it is Halloween and there are so may plans! Maybe I won't drive myself too crazy this TWW!


----------



## dragonfly26

woohoo cjgirl, your in the tww. Are your symptom spotting yet??


----------



## dragonfly26

Im having a few twinges, barely noticeable. If I wasn't sitting here doing nothing I don't think I would notice them so maybe they are o pains or maybe i am making them up, lol. I'm hoping it will happen for me this cycle but if not I think that I may try opks, just so I can pinpoint o and keep questioning if it has happened or not! So I guess this is my question. if you do feel pains that means you are releasing the egg? will be soon?


----------



## CJGirl

I had a small pain last night that could have been O pain or could have been gas lol Who knows! I think I read somewhere that the pain can be from the egg releasing, but that there can also be some after it is released. I'm not 100% sure about that though. I track my "symptoms"on FF, but last cycle I tried not to focus too much on what may or may not have been symptoms because I feel like when I obsess I think every little thing my body does is a symptom lol


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm going to say with the twinges I had yesterday, they lasted a few hours that yesterday was o. Hmm hoping I'm right. Guess we'll see.


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you! I wish I could remember to use my pre seed! I hardly ever do!


----------



## dragonfly26

I've never tried it, is this the first month using it? Any symptoms, he he he, I'm terrible! Yesterday I got a wave of nausea while taking a hot shower (usually dont take that hot of a shower) so Im sure it was just do to the hot temp, and a little lower back pain, but I can't say that these are symptoms as there is noo way I would get symptoms that fast if i even o yet. 
On a different note a women from my mom's work gave my mom tons and tons of clothes that are just my dd size!! LOVE HAND ME DOWNS!!! I literally spent 3 hours last night going through them. It was a bit overwhelming but well worth it. They are all super cute and not one stain on any of them. Which I have no idea how, I swear I dress my dd and two seconds later she has somehow managed to get stuff on her clothes ;-)


----------



## CJGirl

No, I got it a couple of months ago, but like I said I almost always forget about it! I used it twice this time so far. DH and I have become supersticous about the 25th. Every cycle TTC so far we have skipped BD on the 25th for whatever reason (too tired, busy, etc.) I saw on all the charts that we never BD on the 25th, even when it said it was an O day! So the other day, even though FF said my O day was the 22nd this cycle, DH said we can't skip the 25th! Maybe that's the problem! lol I don't have any symptoms, but I am so busy getting ready for all of the Halloween activities we have this weekend that I really have not even thought about it, which is good for me because I usually obsess big time. I think I will start testing with my cheapies on the 29th or 30th. I loved hand me downs when DD was little, but now she is old enough to have a very strong opinion about her clothes lol She still gets hand me downs from her close friend that is 2 years older, but they have totally different styles and she hardly ever likes anything she is given any longer!


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay can't wait to get some testing going on! I need to get some cheapies, probably go to the the dollar store, just feel so silly checking out with a basket of test, lol. Yay for the distractions, I'm terrible, I try not to be then I'm like what was that um maybe im preggo, it really is quite humorous when I think about it. There's a halloween party on saturday, but don't know that we'll go suppose to be 30 degrees and its outside boo! I think its suppose to be high of 48 on halloween so who knows what the temp will be during trick or treating. She's little and doesn't need the candy so we'll probably just hit up a couple of houses.


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and by the way, that pretty funny about the 25th! May dh is right, lol


----------



## CJGirl

I get my test from baby hopes.com. I get 10 for about $12. So about a dollar per test. I haven't tried the dollar store ones, but I know I would feel silly buying as many as I use! haha! I wish we had weather like that here! It will probably be hot on Halloween! I know what you mean about the parties and I know that some people will be drinking and if I don't all the questions start! "Are you pregnant?" "Haven't y'all been trying for quite a while now?" etc. I almost wish sometimes that no one knew we were trying so it would just be a surprise! I know everyone means well, but some days I think, "If one more person tells me to just relax, I'm going to scream!" Haha!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Oh and by the way, that pretty funny about the 25th! May dh is right, lol

Haha! I hope so!


----------



## CJGirl

I spoke too soon Dragonfly! It's freezing here now! I take back what I said about wanting cold weather! lol How are you doing today? Hopefully DH and I have lifted the curse of the 25th haha!


----------



## dragonfly26

hehehe, its cold here today too. Woke up this am and it was 30, ugh not ready for this cold weather. We heat our house with a wood burning stove, (we also have a furnace, but don't like to use it if we don't have to) and I had to start a fire--like I said not ready for this weather. I hope the curse is lifted and you will get your bfp! Im doing good. A little confused. I had the twinges minor cramps on tuesday, then yesterday a very little bit of ewcm, and major abdominal cramp like pressure, so maybe o was yesterday. No cramping or anything today. I feel like the girl that cried O! <---lol. either way I hope we both get great news this cycle! 
Do you not drink during your tww?


----------



## CJGirl

I do early on sometimes, but I am always afraid to past about 5 or 6dpo. I didn't even drink caffeine when TTC DD and throughout my entire pregnancy. I am having a bit more trouble giving that up this time around!


----------



## dragonfly26

your better than me! I can't function without coffee. I was at a pot a day prior to ttc dd, but cut down to two cups a day prior and during pregnancy and now I'm at 2-3 cups. I'm not a big drinker, since having dd I think I've only drank a hanful of times so it's really not unusual for me to not drink, plus I only drink at home as I am designated driver for dh when we go out.


----------



## nlb

Hey girls how r ya doing. Im on CD10 hoping to get a BFP this month.


----------



## nlb

Ok ladies i know this is TMI but when i went to the restroom when i wiped my cm was like a sticky. Do u think it is time for us to BD. I havnt taken a opk yet because im only on CD10. What do ya think? Im kind of excited about it but not sure if i should be.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hey girls how r ya doing. Im on CD10 hoping to get a BFP this month.

I'm on CD20 and can not wait to test! FX for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:
 

> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how r ya doing. Im on CD10 hoping to get a BFP this month.
> 
> I'm on CD20 and can not wait to test! FX for you this cycle! :dust:Click to expand...

I hope u get ur BFP :bfp: this month. When r u going to test.:dust: I hate to have the TTW it always feels llike forever.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls how r ya doing. Im on CD10 hoping to get a BFP this month.
> 
> I'm on CD20 and can not wait to test! FX for you this cycle! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope u get ur BFP :bfp: this month. When r u going to test.:dust: I hate to have the TTW it always feels llike forever.Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope you do as well! I have the internet cheapie tests so I will probably start testing on Monday because I am super impatient! As far as your sticky cm, maybe you should start to BD! You may be ovulating a bit early. Either way, it doesn't hurt to get started!


----------



## nlb

how do u get a ticker to show up


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> how do u get a ticker to show up

You should be able to just copy and paste it. I hit preview first and one of mine did what yours did and just had the words so I think I deleted and did a copy and paste again and it worked.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb I did you use an opk? Id say get busy, but I think if sticky sticky then not fertile and more of a stretchy is fertile.

Cjgirl any symptoms? Can't wait for the testing to begin  any Halloween festivities today? You had a halloween party tonight right? If so hope you have fun! What did/are you going to be? The was that one that was no kids and when we told them we weren't going I go they said we could bring dd, but im sure the music will be far to loud and and a lot of smoking. Plus I dont want to feel like an ass because I'm the only one who brought a kid to a no kids party (even though they said it was ok). I think we'll just be going to dinner and may be mOre scary movies!


----------



## CJGirl

No symptoms yet, unless I'm just not recognizing anything as a symptom! I have been so busy with everything and I have a midterm tomorrow night in class and I have barely thought about any of it! It's shocking, but I am glad to not be obsessing. But I am going to start testing in the morning! That is probably when the obsessing will begin! lol I did have a party last night and it was really fun! I had a little bit of wine and that was it. Everyone went out after though to party some more, but I was way too tired! Today we have trunk or treat at church. I know what you mean about taking kids to parties. My friends always say it's okay, but I worry about doing it.


----------



## dragonfly26

Trunk or treat sound fun! What are you going to school for? Its nice its a busy time of year and all the distractions. We're pretty busy, but I still have time to obsess, hehehe. Do you work?


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and I forgot to tell you, we rented innkeepers last night and we all liked it  thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CJGirl

I'm working on my masters in criminal justice and criminalistics certification. I don't work. How about you? I'm glad you liked The Innkeepers! I still really want to see Sinister, but there just has been no time for going to the movies. Have you seen Insidious?


----------



## dragonfly26

No work for me either, I've been thinking of going back to school for my masters but have no idea what I would want to get it in. I was thinking reading specialist as I have my bachelors in teaching, but just don't think I want to do that anymore. How was trunk or treat? They have that going on in our area on Halloween at a local grocery store. I don't think I've seen insidious, I'm guessing it's good? Maybe we'll rent it tonight.


----------



## CJGirl

Trunk or Treat doesn't start until 6 and I can barely stay awake right now! lol I have to finish up some cupcakes soon and get dress, but the bed is just so warm and comfy! Insidious got weird at the end, but DH and I thought it was very entertaining. Cabin in the Woods was super weird, but we loved that one also!


----------



## dragonfly26

I haven't see insidious. Another scary one I'm guessing, I'll have to rent it. Did you ever end up dressing up for the party? Hope you enjoyed trunk or treat.
Did you test??? I think I will start on wednesday or thursday. I'm thinking that I am 4 dpo. Right now.


----------



## CJGirl

I didn't dress up for the party, just wore my I Love Zombies t-shirt and some dark make-up. For trunk or treat I just wore jeans, boots, and a sheriff's badge. Nothing fancy. I usually put a lot more thought into my costumes, but this month has been crazy. I got a BFN this morning, but I'm not surprised by that. We will see what the rest of the week brings! FX for both of us! I feel as though Halloween is already over! lol


----------



## dragonfly26

I would expect that you got a negative, but i've got a good feeling about this month for both of us!! Especially since you did it on the 25th, lol. I know what you mean about halloween being over already, I swear that they started setting up Christmas stuff in september and today when I went to the store they were downsizing the halloween candy isle and adding more Christmas stuff. What happened to thanksgiving. So kind of funny, I went to the dollar store today to buy some test and in the isle it said ask cashier if you want this item for the test. So I went to the checkout and of course it was a man. I said can I get a cheapie pregnancy test, he said just one, they are only a dollar. I said no give me 10. The look on his face was priceless! I know it would be way to early to test but I think I will start on Wednesday since I have the tests in all, lol. How ridiculous, I know. Just can't help my self, hehehe. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CJGirl

I have a good feeling about this month for us too! :rofl: That is too funny! I wish I could have seen his face! If you have the tests though, why not use them...even early! I do have a good reason I suppose for always testing early. I am on Warfarin because I have a clotting disorder and as soon as I get a BFP my hematologist has to switch me to Lovanox injections, because the Warfarin is harmful to the baby. I get so excited and forget that for 9 months I will be giving myself injections in the stomach. Worth it, but scary. I am getting so excited though! I hope this week goes by quickly! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sorry to hear that, it sounds horrible. Is this something you had to do with your first pregnancy? I sure hope this week goes by fast and we get our bfps!


----------



## CJGirl

No with my first pregnancy I did not either have the disorder or it had not become a problem. 4 years ago I had a massive blood clot in my left leg. Luckily, they were able to remove it with 3 surgeries, but I have to remain on blood thinners probably for the rest of my life. My doctors say it is fairly common for some of their patients to have to be on blood thinners for disorders and other reasons during pregnancy, so I am really not that concerned since my doctors believe it to be safe for me. I am just so impatient because I never thought I'd have the chance to have another child and I had to wait for the okay from the doctor and now I am waiting more! I'm just ready for it to happen now!


----------



## dragonfly26

wow, how scary about the clot and surgeries. I can't even imagine. Is the clotting disorder the reason you thought you wouldn't be able to have more kids? If it's to personal you don't have to answer. And ugh the waiting game, I can't stand waiting either, doesn't help any that i am not very patient to being with.


----------



## CJGirl

Partly the clot and partly that I had been divorced...super long story! lol
DH is amazing and I am just so excited to have a baby with him and it be a different experience than with DD. And I know he is going to be an amazing father because he had no problem jumping in and being one to DD after we were married. They are quite the pair. He is better at playing Barbies than I am lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I'm glad you get the opportunity again! Hilarious > better at playing barbies, lol. Sounds like a great guy. How old are you guys? I'm so excited to take dd trick or treating tomorrow. It's from 3-7 but since she is so little I'm sure we'll just hit up a few houses. Plus it's gonna be a cold one.


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and how did your midterm go?


----------



## CJGirl

I'm 32 and DH is 29 and our DD is 7. I'm wondering how she will adjust to having a sibling. How old is your little one? I can't wait for trick or treating either! I was at school last year and missed out! My midterm went well, thanks for asking. I find out what I made next Monday night. In other news, BFN this morning, of course, but I think I am cramping a bit. I just woke up from a nap and I was having a crazy dream (not abnormal for me) and at one point in it I went to the bathroom and was spotting. Let's hope that does not happen in real life unless it's implantation bleeding! How are you feeling? Are you going to start testing tomorrow?


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm 28, 29 in december and dh is 30, 31 in January. Dd is 19 months. I wonder how my dd will adjust as well. She very much likes to be the center of attention and when other kids are around and anyone (me, dh, g-parents or her aunt) show them attention she gets very jealous. Even when its just a doll, lol. I plan to start testing tomorrow, even though I know it will be bfn, I just can't help myself. Cramping could be a good sign, fx'd for both of us.


----------



## nlb

I am so excited today:wohoo:. I took an OPK and got a smily face. I hope it dosnt go away before we get to it tonight.I hope this is the time. I just need my little boy to goto bed and my husband to come home. So we can :sex:.I had to change to the smiley face OPK because i could never read the otherone very well.I play this is the night. Do u think i should do the preseed as well?

:dust: to us all


----------



## Misscalais

Girls! I thought I lost this thread! Lol how is everyone going?! I see that CJGirl and Dragonfly26 are in the TWW how are you feeling, how did your cycles go? Positive out looks this mth?
I'm still waiting to O, I'm CD 14 today, and using OPKs this mth, I haven't noticed any changes yet on them but still making sure we :sex: every 2nd day.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I am so excited today:wohoo:. I took an OPK and got a smily face. I hope it dosnt go away before we get to it tonight.I hope this is the time. I just need my little boy to goto bed and my husband to come home. So we can :sex:.I had to change to the smiley face OPK because i could never read the otherone very well.I play this is the night. Do u think i should do the preseed as well?
> 
> :dust: to us all

Yay! If I don't get a BFP this month I think I will try the smiley face OPKs. I hope that everything goes as planned. I know how it is to have to get the little one to bed so that you can BD when you need to! FX for you! I would use the pre seed. It can't hurt! Have a good night! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck nlb Even if the smiley face does go away, doesn't mean your out. :sex: your butt off :haha: and good luck! I'm still waiting for my surge.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Girls! I thought I lost this thread! Lol how is everyone going?! I see that CJGirl and Dragonfly26 are in the TWW how are you feeling, how did your cycles go? Positive out looks this mth?
> I'm still waiting to O, I'm CD 14 today, and using OPKs this mth, I haven't noticed any changes yet on them but still making sure we :sex: every 2nd day.

Hey Misscalais! Glad to have you back! I feel good about this month. Not too many more days to go before a BFP I hope. Keep us posted about how you are doing :dust:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Girls! I thought I lost this thread! Lol how is everyone going?! I see that CJGirl and Dragonfly26 are in the TWW how are you feeling, how did your cycles go? Positive out looks this mth?
> I'm still waiting to O, I'm CD 14 today, and using OPKs this mth, I haven't noticed any changes yet on them but still making sure we :sex: every 2nd day.

It took me a while to find this thread also. not sure why it got moved but im glad i found it again.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hey Misscalais! Glad to have you back! I feel good about this month. Not too many more days to go before a BFP I hope. Keep us posted about how you are doing :dust:

Thanks Hun! I'm really excited about this month too :D looks like if I ovulate a bit later ill prob end up with an August baby. I'm very positive about this month and hoping that my positively helps me conceive :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> It took me a while to find this thread also. not sure why it got moved but im glad i found it again.

Lol me too. I tried to find it a while back but couldn't, them realised I could go through my old posts :dohh: hehe anyways I'm super excited to be here with you girls again.


----------



## dragonfly26

HaPpY HaLlOwEeN!!!!! Woohoo trick or treating and eating way to much candy!!

Cjgirl, any news? Any symptoms? 

Nlb, hope you caught that egg. 

Welcome back misscalais, I too have a good feeling about this cycle, Hopi g I'm not wrong. Tests today, but of course bfn. Can't wait to see that second line. I think if I were to use poke I'd have to go with the smiley ones they are to hard to interpret otherwise. Hoping none of us have to worry about that after our current cycles.


----------



## dragonfly26

So I think I will try and wait till Friday to test again as I know it's to early, I'm doubtful that I will be able to, lol but we'll see. I have very minor cramp/somewhat of maybe a pulling feeling only on the left side. Other than that no symptoms. If that's even a symptom, lol. On a different note my dh work van broke down on the way to work this am so I had to go pick him up, now I know for sure he will be home in time for trick or treating, woohoo!


----------



## CJGirl

Happy Halloween Everyone!

My bbs are sore, but that is not uncommon for me at this point in my cycle. I have had a few twinges and slight cramping, but that my be nothing lol I try to ignore my body! Hope what you are feeling is symptoms! :flower: I got a BFN this am of course and thought I would wait until Friday to test again, but I know that won't happen! I'm glad you know DH will be home in time! I know my DD can't wait to get more candy!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> HaPpY HaLlOwEeN!!!!! Woohoo trick or treating and eating way to much candy!!
> 
> Cjgirl, any news? Any symptoms?
> 
> Nlb, hope you caught that egg.
> 
> Welcome back misscalais, I too have a good feeling about this cycle, Hopi g I'm not wrong. Tests today, but of course bfn. Can't wait to see that second line. I think if I were to use poke I'd have to go with the smiley ones they are to hard to interpret otherwise. Hoping none of us have to worry about that after our current cycles.

Thanks Hun. Lol yeah I'm going to be testing from around 5DPO just because I have plenty of cheapies and it just keeps my mind off it if I get to test every day.
So fingers crossed for all of us this mth! It's also strange because I have O pains today but CP, CM and OPKs are telling me otherwise, so I don't know what's going on :( CD15 today and O normally happens around CD16-17 so I'm wondering if its just getting ready to happen, I don't know lol


----------



## nlb

i think im having o pains today also. my lower back is killing me and i keep having sharp shoot feeling in my stomach. hope everyone had a great haloween


----------



## CJGirl

Did everyone have a good Halloween? We had a great time trick or treating. While we were out I had a bad cramp that came and quickly went. Symptom? BFN again this morning. I am getting a bit discouraged, but I know it is too early for me to feel that way! I'm not even 100% sure of my O day, so my DPO may be off. I only went by what FF said and no OPKs, but if DH and I missed it, I would be surprised!


----------



## dragonfly26

Don't be discouraged, it's still early, plus like you sid you don't even know o day and I'm thinking it's the curse of the 25th (curse I longer) and your only 7 days out, lol. 
Nlb did you get a smiley on the opk? 
Misscalais- get busy. O pains can happen before during and after o apparently per my google searches. 
As for me no symptoms, bfn<--- lol didn't wait till Friday to test. Silly me! Trick or treat was so fun! My dd loved it! She got the hand of it right away "trick or treat" "bye" thank you" hahaha. Adorable. Hope you ladies have a great day.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks Dragonfly! I also just read on countdown to pregnancy, that on 10dpo using an ultra sensitive 10mIU test you will most likely get a negative. It said at 11dpo you will most likely get positive, although false negatives still occur. FX for tomorrow! I am just getting anxious. And I have once again started obsessively googling things! Especially since I had lunch with my best friend today and she is about 2 months pregnant now. She was not trying, but is so excited and it just makes me even more anxious to be pregnant myself. My best friend from elementary school posted on FB today that she is pregnant! Although I am no longer close with her, it just feels like everyone is pregnant except for me!!!! I'm happy for them all, but it's making me crazy! :wacko: lol I know you girls will understand!


----------



## nlb

Good Luck CJGirl. Don't worry it will happen. I hope u get ur BFP soon. I know how u feel i keep seeing pregnant people all over the place. I am In the TTW now. Im only 1DPO. And i already want to test.This is gooing to be a long wait.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Good Luck CJGirl. Don't worry it will happen. I hope u get ur BFP soon. I know how u feel i keep seeing pregnant people all over the place. I am In the TTW now. Im only 1DPO. And i already want to test.This is gooing to be a long wait.

Good luck to you as well nlb :flower: I hope we all get a BFP this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

I'm still waiting to O... Almost CD 17 I'm over waiting. Started to get a little bit of ewcm today so hopefully it happens tomorrow. I'm getting very impatient lol we've done lots of BD so hopefully cover it this month.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I am so over waiting too! I read a lot of reviews of my tests and they are really bad. A lot of people said they were getting BFNs over and over so they used digitals or FRERs and got BFPs. I am afraid to use one of my digitals though because I hate seeing NOT PREGNANT. It is so hard to wait though! Now I kind of wish I had of used OPKs this cycle so I might know exactly when my O day was. The next few days are going to go by so slow!


----------



## dragonfly26

tested again , bfn, I'm still hopeful for this cycle, keeping that pma, but should it not be a success,which i praying it will/is, I will be using opks next cycle, this not exactly knowing o day crap is driving me nuts!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> tested again , bfn, I'm still hopeful for this cycle, keeping that pma, but should it not be a success,which i praying it will/is, I will be using opks next cycle, this not exactly knowing o day crap is driving me nuts!

I'm with you! I will be getting OPKs next cycle if this is not the one. But this cycle is the one, for both of us! Right?! :dust:


----------



## nlb

What DPO should i start to test?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> What DPO should i start to test?

I guess ideally we should all wait until around 12dpo to start testing, but since there is no chance of that happening I started at 7dpo, or at least what FF said was 7dpo. I guess it really depends on the sensitivity of your tests. I have the Ultra Sensitive ones that some have said they have gotten a BFP as early as 5dpo with, but I am starting to not trust them very much will probably use a digital on Sat or Sun.


----------



## nlb

I am going to test Nov.13. What a long wait


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I am so over waiting too! I read a lot of reviews of my tests and they are really bad. A lot of people said they were getting BFNs over and over so they used digitals or FRERs and got BFPs. I am afraid to use one of my digitals though because I hate seeing NOT PREGNANT. It is so hard to wait though! Now I kind of wish I had of used OPKs this cycle so I might know exactly when my O day was. The next few days are going to go by so slow!

Aww its so hard hey. Still don't think I've o'ed yet either. OPKs are definitely darker than yesterday which is good  I've never used a digital, I agree seeing not pregnant written in front of your face would be horrible. Any more symptoms?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> What DPO should i start to test?

Apparently 9 DPO is good to start, lots of girls got their bfp from 9 DPO. Me on the other hand I test from 4DPO cause I can't help myself even knowing its impossible :dohh:


----------



## CJGirl

No symptoms to report. I'm really bummed out today. Got another BFN. I really think I am out this cycle. :cry: Misscalais, sounds like O is coming soon! Hope you catch that egg! FX for all of you! How is everyone today?


----------



## dragonfly26

It's ridiculous, knowing the likelyhood of getting a positive super early 5,6,7,8,9,10,11etc dpo, is slim to none, yet still doing it. I of course tested again this am and of course negative. I found myself feeling a little disappointed. Hmm maybe if I turn it this way or hold it that way, lol. It really is so silly. Yesterday I at one point in the afternoon got a wave of nausea lasting maybe a minute or two. I'm oh good sign! Not often I find myself rooting to feel like crap, lol. And of course I seen my ticker this morning and all of a sudden my back aches, lol. 
Cjgirl, any symptoms? Did you test? I think I recall heron digi's sensitivity is far less than other test brands so if you do take it don't get discourage if it's a negative, or try to hold off using it. 
Nlb, woot woot, tww! test when you want but remember not likely to get + if you start early. 
Misscalais, yay almost to o! I have been looking at the ovulation test thread and I find Im somewhat confused by actual O day based on color. I would need to get the smiley kind so I knew for sure. 
Do you girls have any big plans for the weekend? None here just a relaxing weekend of cleaning and laundry, lol. Ugh I hate laundry!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Ugh, I'm doing laundry too and I just unloaded the dishwasher only to realize at the last dish that I hadn't even run it! I have got to get it together or do something distracting! lol But our plans today are to go and see our 1 month old nephew, which I am super excited about, but I also know that it will be hard to see him right now. I have some cramping now, but I feel like it is probably due to AF. I don't really know what else I could have done this cycle to make it more successful. Why do we drive ourselves crazy with all these tests?! I say that and then I can't wait to start testing or stop once I have started!


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so over this cycle girls. Don't know if I've ovulated, its starting to frustrate me lol I've got a bad tummy bug today and feel terrible. I just want to sit in the shower all day.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I'm so over this cycle girls. Don't know if I've ovulated, its starting to frustrate me lol I've got a bad tummy bug today and feel terrible. I just want to sit in the shower all day.

That's terrible. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> I'm so over this cycle girls. Don't know if I've ovulated, its starting to frustrate me lol I've got a bad tummy bug today and feel terrible. I just want to sit in the shower all day.

:hugs: hope you feel better.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls! Guess what just dragged myself out of bed, poas and guess what a big fat positive OPK! Omg! Lol now what :haha: the test line on two different brands were darker than the control line so finally at CD18 I'm getting somewhere, but I don't think I have actually ovulated yet, CP is not overly high yet but it's softer and open... Guess were a :sex: tonight, again lol I'm pretty over sex at the moment.


----------



## CJGirl

Good luck Misscalais! FX! How is everyone else feeling today? I got another BFN and am feeling pretty down :cry: I was googling and stalking some other forums (as always around this time) to see if there are people who have had a BFN at 13dpo and then had a BFP later and I came across a board on another site where a poster had actually been rude to the thread starter! It was shocking! I am glad that you ladies are all so sweet :flower:


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay misscalais, fx for you!!!
Cjgirl, some people are just asses. Remember your not out till the witch shows so don't count yourself out, plus your not sure of which day was actually o day so you might not even be 13 dpo, and even if you are that doesn't mean your out. Plus maybe your tests are crap 
I too had a bfn again, I want to go get a frer, but questioning if I want to spend the money, lol. 
Nlb, how are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## nlb

Well i was pretty excited because my boobs were sore and now i am having cream colored CM (TMI). But my boobs r not as sore as yesterday. :( could my little symptoms be going away?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, hubby didn't want to BD last night, I'm so cranky. He did this to me last month and I'm like how are we meant to make a baby if your not going to have sex with me when I'm ovulating! Man I'm annoyed, we BD the night before so hopefully that might be enough, but if not well ill be strapping him to the bed next mth lol. Still getting pos OPK today so maybe I can get another chance in tonight, I'm definitely ovulating today lots of cramps.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls, hubby didn't want to BD last night, I'm so cranky. He did this to me last month and I'm like how are we meant to make a baby if your not going to have sex with me when I'm ovulating! Man I'm annoyed, we BD the night before so hopefully that might be enough, but if not well ill be strapping him to the bed next mth lol. Still getting pos OPK today so maybe I can get another chance in tonight, I'm definitely ovulating today lots of cramps.

I hope u get it tonight. Tell him it is time. We all need our BFP this month


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls, hubby didn't want to BD last night, I'm so cranky. He did this to me last month and I'm like how are we meant to make a baby if your not going to have sex with me when I'm ovulating! Man I'm annoyed, we BD the night before so hopefully that might be enough, but if not well ill be strapping him to the bed next mth lol. Still getting pos OPK today so maybe I can get another chance in tonight, I'm definitely ovulating today lots of cramps.

Men, I swear they just don't get it. But if you did it the other night and tonight, I'd say your chances are good


----------



## CJGirl

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement Dragonfly, but the :witch: got me this afternoon :cry: I was in public and wanted to cry my eyes out right there in the restaurant!!! I picked up some digital ovulation tests today, so I am going to give those a whirl!

Misscalais, I hope that you catch your egg! I'm sure if you did night before and can get one in tonight you will have a great chance! FX!

I will of course hang around to see how everyone else makes out this cycle! :dust: all around!

I am now going to have a big glass of wine!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, my hubby has never in 10 years ever denied me of sex and his done it the last two mths on o day. Starting to wonder if he wants another. I did ask and he was like yes of course I do. So don't know what's going on with him lol

Aww I'm sorry the witch got you again CJGIRL :hugs: FX for you for next cycle.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Thank you so much for the words of encouragement Dragonfly, but the :witch: got me this afternoon :cry: I was in public and wanted to cry my eyes out right there in the restaurant!!! I picked up some digital ovulation tests today, so I am going to give those a whirl!
> 
> Misscalais, I hope that you catch your egg! I'm sure if you did night before and can get one in tonight you will have a great chance! FX!
> 
> I will of course hang around to see how everyone else makes out this cycle! :dust: all around!
> 
> I am now going to have a big glass of wine!

:hugs: so sorry the witch got you:cry: what digital predictor did you get? Oh and enjoy the wine, you won't beable to after this cycle because you are going to get your bfp!:flower:


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and bfn this morning, boo! I'm still hopeful but starting to lose steam.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks dragonfly! I do think I will have better luck if I know when I am ovulating for sure. I got the Clearblue brand OPKs. It says to start them on CD 6, so I will be starting them on Fri. I will let y'all know how they work out of course! FX for you dragonfly! Hang in there!


----------



## Misscalais

Officially 1dpo! Yay lol feel like I've been waiting a life time this cycle. We managed to BD last night so we will see if we managed to catch the egg.
How is everyone feeling today.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Oh and bfn this morning, boo! I'm still hopeful but starting to lose steam.

Might still be too early yet Hun I never got bfp until around 16 DPO with my last pregnancy.


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, I agree with Misscalais. It may still be a bit early. FX! 

Yay Misscalais on being 1dpo! Let the wait begin! I am so anxious now to just get started again! It would be a wonderful way to begin the holidays to get a BFP! Although at first I wanted to try and avoid being pregnant in the summer again since the first time. DD was born in September. At this point it would be such a miracle to me I don't care when it happens! I will just work around it and make the best!


----------



## nlb

Yay i finaly got a ticker. :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Dragonfly, I agree with Misscalais. It may still be a bit early. FX!
> 
> Yay Misscalais on being 1dpo! Let the wait begin! I am so anxious now to just get started again! It would be a wonderful way to begin the holidays to get a BFP! Although at first I wanted to try and avoid being pregnant in the summer again since the first time. DD was born in September. At this point it would be such a miracle to me I don't care when it happens! I will just work around it and make the best!

I was pregnant for two Christmas in a row :haha: and it wasn't fun but was nice having everyone fussy over me in the holidays so hopefully that can happen again this year hehe What is the season where you live? Im in Australia and its currently spring, so if I get pregnant this cycle I will have a late winter baby, 2nd DS was a middle winter baby and DS 1 was an end of autumn (fall) baby. So would be nice to get another cooler mth baby as I find new borns easier to dress in the winter lol!
I hope this cycle goes really quickly for you.


----------



## CJGirl

It is late fall here and I would be pregnant all through the hot Texas summer, but I was last time and I survived lol Here a baby can just wear a onesie most of the time! I can definitely go attend school spring semester with no problems now, so that is an upside I suppose. I hope this cycle goes quickly too! And I hope your TWW goes by quickly!


----------



## nlb

cjgirl I live in texas also. I know what u mean about it being hot. I was pregnant with my son during the summer but im happy i wasn't that big yet lol


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> cjgirl I live in texas also. I know what u mean about it being hot. I was pregnant with my son during the summer but im happy i wasn't that big yet lol

What part of Texas do you live in? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## nlb

I live in pearland


----------



## CJGirl

That's near Houston right? I live way up north in Denton.


----------



## dragonfly26

I think I officially lost my mind, lol. Tested last night with hope maybe fmu is no good, but bfn and again bfn this morning! UGH! I was having some cramping last night and this morning, thinking af is on her way, sniffle sniffle. 
Nlb, yay a ticker! Have you decide what day you will start testing? 
Cjgirl and nlb, are you guys near each other or is that far away? 
Misscalais, when will you start testing?


----------



## CJGirl

Hang in there dragonfly! You told me it wasn't over this cycle until AF showed so there is still a chance! And nlb and I live pretty far apart if she is near Houston. I live so far north I am only an hour from Oklahoma. I am ready for Friday so I can try out these digi OPKs. I am starting to wonder if maybe I am ovulating early or something and missing the day without realizing it. If for some reason you get a bfn this mont, and I hope you don't, are you going to try OPKs?


----------



## dragonfly26

I will be using opks, should this cycle be a bust. So as I said earlier, I tested bfn, well couldn't help myself and took another test <---seriously obsessing, not even funny. Anyways, I got either line eye, hallucinating or maybe I really see something. I will post pic if I can get it. Maybe it's an evap, I don't know, UGH!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

ok here's the pic, not sure why blurry didn't look blurry on my phone. Please be honest, does it look like an evap? Is there really a line?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> ok here's the pic, not sure why blurry didn't look blurry on my phone. Please be honest, does it look like an evap? Is there really a line?

I'm sorry, but I can't really see that well. It looks like there may be a line. The picture looks really blurry on my computer. I hope it is your :bfp: Test again in the morning with FMU and see what happens! So exciting!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> That's near Houston right? I live way up north in Denton.

Yes it is right on the outside of south houston


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> I think I officially lost my mind, lol. Tested last night with hope maybe fmu is no good, but bfn and again bfn this morning! UGH! I was having some cramping last night and this morning, thinking af is on her way, sniffle sniffle.
> Nlb, yay a ticker! Have you decide what day you will start testing?
> Cjgirl and nlb, are you guys near each other or is that far away?
> Misscalais, when will you start testing?

I think im going to test on the 13th if i last that long. Ive heard of were she is but im not sure where it is.Sorry u got anouther BFN :( Maybe it is still to early


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> ok here's the pic, not sure why blurry didn't look blurry on my phone. Please be honest, does it look like an evap? Is there really a line?

I actually see a very faint 2nd line Hun! I don't know what evaps look like so I'm not sure, but I definitely see a 2nd line. Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I think I officially lost my mind, lol. Tested last night with hope maybe fmu is no good, but bfn and again bfn this morning! UGH! I was having some cramping last night and this morning, thinking af is on her way, sniffle sniffle.
> Nlb, yay a ticker! Have you decide what day you will start testing?
> Cjgirl and nlb, are you guys near each other or is that far away?
> Misscalais, when will you start testing?

I'm probably going to start from 6DPO, but ill cave probably on 4DPO :haha: just for the sake of poas. I might do a progression photo. Need to figure out how to upload a pic though I've had a bit of trouble with it. I wanted to show you all the progression of my OPKs I was so surprised when I got my definite positives cause I wasn't sure what they were going to look like lol!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I think im going to test on the 13th if i last that long. Ive heard of were she is but im not sure where it is.Sorry u got anouther BFN :( Maybe it is still to early

Nlb we are both 2DPO! :D any symptoms yet? I've just got a bit of a bloated feeling and that's about it lol.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hang in there dragonfly! You told me it wasn't over this cycle until AF showed so there is still a chance! And nlb and I live pretty far apart if she is near Houston. I live so far north I am only an hour from Oklahoma. I am ready for Friday so I can try out these digi OPKs. I am starting to wonder if maybe I am ovulating early or something and missing the day without realizing it. If for some reason you get a bfn this mont, and I hope you don't, are you going to try OPKs?

I was surprised at how late I was ovulating, so OPKs are definitely good on helping you figure it out.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I think im going to test on the 13th if i last that long. Ive heard of were she is but im not sure where it is.Sorry u got anouther BFN :( Maybe it is still to early
> 
> Nlb we are both 2DPO! :D any symptoms yet? I've just got a bit of a bloated feeling and that's about it lol.Click to expand...

Well i am actually 7dpo. My ticker wasnt right i had to fix it. lol But the only symptoms ive had are sore bbs and some gas. i don't think it is going to happen for me this month but i hope it does. .Im trying to hold off on testing till the 13th but not sure if i can


----------



## dragonfly26

Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way. 
Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way.
> Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
> Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
> Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
> Hope you ladies have a great day!

Im not sure i thought i was day 7 but that ticker says day 9. When i took my opk it was positive on the 30th and 31st of oct. So what do u think? im so confussed:wacko:


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way.
> Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
> Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
> Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
> Hope you ladies have a great day!
> 
> Im not sure i thought i was day 7 but that ticker says day 9. When i took my opk it was positive on the 30th and 31st of oct. So what do u think? im so confussed:wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm, that is confusing I'd say 8 days they say 12-24 hours from first positive I believe (just did a quick google search, lol) it really was mixed responses.


----------



## nlb

So i was thinking about when i would be due if i were to become pregnant this month and so i went on line to one of the cites that u put in ur info and it gives u a guess on when u would be due. If i get pregnant this month then i will be due around July 24. I think that would be very cool because my birthday is July 22.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way.
> Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
> Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
> Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
> Hope you ladies have a great day!
> 
> Im not sure i thought i was day 7 but that ticker says day 9. When i took my opk it was positive on the 30th and 31st of oct. So what do u think? im so confussed:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, that is confusing I'd say 8 days they say 12-24 hours from first positive I believe (just did a quick google search, lol) it really was mixed responses.Click to expand...

Thanks i was pretty confussed myseft lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I certainly hope this is your month and you get your bfp this cycle! I hope all you ladies do!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well i am actually 7dpo. My ticker wasnt right i had to fix it. lol But the only symptoms ive had are sore bbs and some gas. i don't think it is going to happen for me this month but i hope it does. .Im trying to hold off on testing till the 13th but not sure if i can

LOL! 
Aww it's ok not everyone gets any symptoms at all. Honestly the only noticeable symptoms I had with my 1st sore boobs like AF was coming, and had to pee more. And with my 2nd no sore boobs but dizzy on and off and peeing more. They were the only symptoms I had before :bfp: I have my FX for you.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> So i was thinking about when i would be due if i were to become pregnant this month and so i went on line to one of the cites that u put in ur info and it gives u a guess on when u would be due. If i get pregnant this month then i will be due around July 24. I think that would be very cool because my birthday is July 22.

My 2nd DS birthday is the 23rd of July and I'm the 15th. Good mth! Lol


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way.
> Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
> Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
> Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
> Hope you ladies have a great day!

Aww really :-( might still be too early. FX AF stays away.
I've tried to add a pic but it won't let me ill try again. Oh and they were just Internet cheapies, I used two different types lol


----------



## nlb

so i took a test and it was negative. not sure why i did that. should of known it would be. I guess i just feel like its not going to happen this monnth. :(


----------



## CJGirl

I'm ready to start these OPKs! This week is going by soooooo slowly!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Well must have been a evap or line eye, tested this am and a BFN! No af, but feels like its on the way.
> Cjgirl, so is the opk a smily one or how does it work?
> Misscalais, what brand opks did you use? can you add a progression pic?
> Nlb, almost time for testing! woohoo! a little confused though are you 7 or 9 dpo?
> Hope you ladies have a great day!

Okay so for some reason today I was not getting e-mails that there were replies on here so I feel behind! Yes, I got the OPKs with the smiley faces because I didn't want to frustrate myself trying to match up lines. I hope AF doesn't show for you and the others.:dust:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> so i took a test and it was negative. not sure why i did that. should of known it would be. I guess i just feel like its not going to happen this monnth. :(

It may still be a bit early. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> so i took a test and it was negative. not sure why i did that. should of known it would be. I guess i just feel like its not going to happen this monnth. :(
> 
> It may still be a bit early. Hang in there :hugs:Click to expand...

I know im just hate the wait.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> so i took a test and it was negative. not sure why i did that. should of known it would be. I guess i just feel like its not going to happen this monnth. :(

Ahh, the silly thing we do, lol. It is way to early I would be shocked if you gt a bfp this early. Got to stay positive!


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I'm ready to start these OPKs! This week is going by soooooo slowly!

I agree, this week is taking foreverrrrr!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm ready to start these OPKs! This week is going by soooooo slowly!
> 
> I agree, this week is taking foreverrrrr!Click to expand...

This week is taking forever then we had the stupid time change to give u the extra hour. ready for next week to be here


----------



## Misscalais

Also agree this week is dragging! I really want to wait till 10DPO to test, that's like 7 days away. I don't think I can hold out that long especially seems I have like 30 Internet cheapies sitting in my draw :haha:


----------



## dragonfly26

The witch showed this morning :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

Aww dragonfly I am so sorry. I know there is not much I can say to make the hurt feel better, but this cycle we are both going to get our BFP because I know the OPKs are going to help us! :hugs:


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> The witch showed this morning :cry:

Im sorry dragonfly. I hope this next cycle is better.:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> The witch showed this morning :cry:

Aww I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, if you get some of the digital OPKs you start them on CD6 it says. I feel like it will give us something to do while we wait and we will know for sure when we get our smiley that it is time! I start mine in the morning. FX though that that I don't ovulate early! DH is going out of town for the weekend.


----------



## dragonfly26

Where did you buy yours? I looked at Walgreens today and was surprised how expensive they are, I think I'm going to be going on amazon tonight and see if I can find the clear blue cheaper.


----------



## CJGirl

I got mine at Target and it was actually cheaper to buy 20 for $35. I was so upset though because when I got home I realized I had a $10 off coupon in my purse that came with my digi HPTs!!!


----------



## CJGirl

WOW! I just looked at the Walgreens site and that is expensive! Amazon and Wal-mart are the same price as Target.


----------



## nlb

I bought mine at Walmart for 35 for 20 of them


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, where did you get your coupon, I'll probably go to walmart much cheaper at there than walgreens. I might not get it in time if there is a delay through amazon. 
On a different note, do any of you have experience with egg cookers? My mom wants one for her bday but I know nothing about them or what a good brand is, guess I could google it, lol


----------



## CJGirl

The coupon was in the box of CB Digital HPTs that I bought. Most brands I have bought of both HPTs and OPKs have pretty good coupons in them. My pre seed came with some coupons to I believe. And sorry, but I know nothing about egg cookers. I sometimes forget to think about things other than babies and making them lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you use the digi today? How did you like?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Did you use the digi today? How did you like?

Yes I used it this morning and I think I am really going to like it. They come with one digital handle and then 20 strips that you insert into the handle each time. If it is negative it only gives a circle and a positive puts a smile in the circle. I, of course, got a negative this morning, but the great part is that when you eject the strip it also has the lines. That way if I need to use OPKs again maybe I can use regular ones and know exactly what a positive looks like! I am going to keep and label them.

nlb, didn't you use a digital OPK this cycle?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Did you use the digi today? How did you like?
> 
> Yes I used it this morning and I think I am really going to like it. They come with one digital handle and then 20 strips that you insert into the handle each time. If it is negative it only gives a circle and a positive puts a smile in the circle. I, of course, got a negative this morning, but the great part is that when you eject the strip it also has the lines. That way if I need to use OPKs again maybe I can use regular ones and know exactly what a positive looks like! I am going to keep and label them.
> 
> nlb, didn't you use a digital OPK this cycle?Click to expand...

Yes i did. I was using the other kind before but it was to hard to figure out if the line was the right darkness.o i switched to the clearblue digital. and i loved it. i had 2 days in a row that i had a smily face but we only bd on the first day. i hope i worked. I test next tuesday.


----------



## nlb

:cry:So my husband is leaving this weekend to go deer hunting. This sucks because i don't have much to keep my mind off doing a test. lol but on another note at least i will have the bed all to myself.:happydance: But i need the adult conversation sometimes


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> :cry:So my husband is leaving this weekend to go deer hunting. This sucks because i don't have much to keep my mind off doing a test. lol but on another note at least i will have the bed all to myself.:happydance: But i need the adult conversation sometimes

Hehe I can't sleep when hubby isn't in bed with me, we have been together almost 10 years now ( got together when I was 15 :O lol ) and we moved in together when I was 17 so I find it so difficult sleeping without him, he's like a comfort blanket lol!
Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## Misscalais

No symptoms to report from me today. TWW is going slow.


----------



## nlb

The only symptoms i have is sore bb's, and they have the blue vains, a little creamy cm, andive had a little bit of shape pains that shoot in my lower stomach. I'm hoping they r good signs.


----------



## CJGirl

Sounds like they might be good signs nlb! I am sure that just one day will be enough. I am exciting about using these OPKs this time. My husband is gone this weekend to racing and we have not been apart for a night for about 7 months :cry:. I miss him so much when he is gone and I don't know how I will get to sleep without him tonight. Misscalais, I hope in 10 years we are still like that!


----------



## dragonfly26

I can't sleep when dh isnt here either. approximately 1 week a month he is on call for his job so he could have to be out through the night or not get home till super late and I just cannot sleep for the life of me. Cjgirl? Still negatives on that digital? was the line any darker? still haven't picked one up, been busy really need to get out and get one.

Any symptoms misscalais, nlb? Eiter of you test today?

So just wondering, did you guys have csections with your previous little ones or vaginal births? I had a csection (was a terrible traumatic birth) and am hoping when I get preggers and am due that I can try for a vbac. How were your previous labors? Did you have to be induced or go into labor naturally?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I can't sleep when dh isnt here either. approximately 1 week a month he is on call for his job so he could have to be out through the night or not get home till super late and I just cannot sleep for the life of me. Cjgirl? Still negatives on that digital? was the line any darker? still haven't picked one up, been busy really need to get out and get one.
> 
> Any symptoms misscalais, nlb? Eiter of you test today?
> 
> So just wondering, did you guys have csections with your previous little ones or vaginal births? I had a csection (was a terrible traumatic birth) and am hoping when I get preggers and am due that I can try for a vbac. How were your previous labors? Did you have to be induced or go into labor naturally?

I tested this morning, :bfn: of course lol only 6DPO I might try wait until Wednesday to test again 
I have two vaginal births, c sections scare the crap out of me lol. My 1st labour was quite traumatic for me though I was only 21 and had no idea what I was doing and I was in labour for 41 hrs, only 4 of that was active labour. But had him drug free apart from some gas and air. He was 8lb 4oz and i had 2nd degree tearing with him, My 2nd labour was a dream. Still long around 22 hrs with only 3 hrs of active labour. He was 9lb and I pushed him out in 8 mins. Also drug free  no tearing which was amazing I went home from the hospital 6 hrs after he was born :D
My mum had a c section with me, she didn't see me for three days and she ended up with blood clots. She ended up having three vaginal births after me. So there's hope. If you want a VBAC really push for it xo
Oh and both were spontaneous, 1st bub was born a day early and 2nd bub was 5 days over due.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> I can't sleep when dh isnt here either. approximately 1 week a month he is on call for his job so he could have to be out through the night or not get home till super late and I just cannot sleep for the life of me. Cjgirl? Still negatives on that digital? was the line any darker? still haven't picked one up, been busy really need to get out and get one.
> 
> Any symptoms misscalais, nlb? Eiter of you test today?
> 
> So just wondering, did you guys have csections with your previous little ones or vaginal births? I had a csection (was a terrible traumatic birth) and am hoping when I get preggers and am due that I can try for a vbac. How were your previous labors? Did you have to be induced or go into labor naturally?

No i didn't test today im tring to wait till tues. it hard though. Ive had little symptoms but nothing major such as sore bb's creamy cm and today ive had little cramps in my stomach but i guess that could be anything. I had my first child vaginal.went in to labor on my own but they brock the water at the hospital.


----------



## CJGirl

My line was just a bit darker today. I am so ready for my smiley face! I had a vaginal birth the first time and was labor for 12 hrs. I had an epidural which did way more harm than good, but gave me a nice nap before delivery. I can not have an epidural again because of my disorder, but I don't think I really want one anyway.

Misscalais and nlb, I want to know how you are as well!

:dust:


----------



## CJGirl

I guess y'all answered before I finished my post!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I guess y'all answered before I finished my post!

Lol! I'm going to test tomorrow with FMU and see how we go. My tests says from 5-7 days before missed period and ill be 7DPO so might show a slight line if I'm preg maybe lol wishful thinking on my behalf I think.

I hope you get your smiley face soon. I had to was till CD18 till my + it was torture lol


----------



## nlb

Well girls the witch showed today.:cry:It is 3 days early.i guess i am on CD1 again:cry:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well girls the witch showed today.:cry:It is 3 days early.i guess i am on CD1 again:cry:

I'm so sorry nlb :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I guess y'all answered before I finished my post!
> 
> Lol! I'm going to test tomorrow with FMU and see how we go. My tests says from 5-7 days before missed period and ill be 7DPO so might show a slight line if I'm preg maybe lol wishful thinking on my behalf I think.
> 
> I hope you get your smiley face soon. I had to was till CD18 till my + it was torture lolClick to expand...

Let us know how it goes! Hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Well girls the witch showed today.:cry:It is 3 days early.i guess i am on CD1 again:cry:

:hugs:I'm so sorry:cry:


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, fx'd for you, hope you get your bfp tomorrow!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well girls the witch showed today.:cry:It is 3 days early.i guess i am on CD1 again:cry:

Oh no :-( I'm so sorry Hun. FX for next mth. So if your early this mth maybe you o'ed easier than you thought? Do you have a 14 day lutal phase?


----------



## Misscalais

Still :bfn: for me. No symptoms either. So either the egg may have not implanted yet, or I'm just not preg. Still 7 days to go so I guess we will see.
How's everyone feeling?


----------



## nlb

Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???


----------



## RELmom2011

nlb said:


> Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???

I'm currently ttc#2 for 5th medicated! I have a 17 month old daughter now....a true blessing! She was conceived naturally! I have PCOS and endo and I'm classified as secondary infertility with in ovulatory disorder! I'm on 5mg of Famera and 10,000ui of hcg! I'm hoping this is my lucky month for baby #2! I've googled this site for several months and decided to join! Its nice to have people to talk to who know what your going through! My hubby is in great fertility status! I'm currently half way through my tww and AF is scheduled to arrive in 8 days and I'm regular to a t every 28 days! Anyone else have similar stories!


----------



## RELmom2011

nlb said:


> Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???

I'm currently ttc#2 for 5th medicated! I have a 17 month old daughter now....a true blessing! She was conceived naturally! I have PCOS and endo and I'm classified as secondary infertility with in ovulatory disorder! I'm on 5mg of Famera and 10,000ui of hcg! I'm hoping this is my lucky month for baby #2! I've googled this site for several months and decided to join! Its nice to have people to talk to who know what your going through! My hubby is in great fertility status! I'm currently half way through my tww and AF is scheduled to arrive in 8 days and I'm regular to a t every 28 days! Anyone else have similar stories!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Still :bfn: for me. No symptoms either. So either the egg may have not implanted yet, or I'm just not preg. Still 7 days to go so I guess we will see.
> How's everyone feeling?

It's still early, so don't give up hope yet! FX for you :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???

Did you test again just to make sure?


----------



## CJGirl

Welcome RELmom! Nice to have you join in on the obsessing :winkwink:


----------



## Misscalais

RELmom2011 said:


> I'm currently ttc#2 for 5th medicated! I have a 17 month old daughter now....a true blessing! She was conceived naturally! I have PCOS and endo and I'm classified as secondary infertility with in ovulatory disorder! I'm on 5mg of Famera and 10,000ui of hcg! I'm hoping this is my lucky month for baby #2! I've googled this site for several months and decided to join! Its nice to have people to talk to who know what your going through! My hubby is in great fertility status! I'm currently half way through my tww and AF is scheduled to arrive in 8 days and I'm regular to a t every 28 days! Anyone else have similar stories!

Welcome, you picked a good thread to join, all the ladies here are super supportive.
Good luck and I hope you get baby number two very soon. I think we are due for AF around the same time. I'm due 19-20th. Currently 8DPO.
:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???

Have you tested again?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It's still early, so don't give up hope yet! FX for you :dust:

Thanks Hun, tested again this morning :bfn: again. 
Symptoms today slightly sore boobs and some cramping. Haven't checked cp but was low yesterday.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure anymore but my af has stopped. Confused???
> 
> Did you test again just to make sure?Click to expand...

Yes i did adn not AF has started back up:dohh:


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my gosh how frustrating! Maybe late IB?


----------



## dragonfly26

sorry about the crazy period nlb, how frustrating! 
Misscalais, did you test today?
Cj girl, how are those lines, or smileys going?
Welcome relmom, glad to have you aboard.

I have been so busy, I haven't had time to get any opks ;-( think I'll wait until next month. I talked to dh about it and he thinks we should wait and see how this month goes,said we'll give it a better effort wth, how much more effort can we give it! I thought we did good last month. Oh well hoping we all get out bfps! I'm mentally exhausted!


----------



## CJGirl

No smiley yet, should get one this weekend though I believe. I'm with you dragonfly, I don't know how much more effort we could have given it last cycle, but I am not going to complain about more BD! Guess we will just have to do it more than once a day. Or maybe we do it too much and that is the problem. I don't know! It makes no sense that we spend so much time when we are young trying NOT to get pregnant, because supposedly it is so easy and happens so much and now we are here trying and trying with no results! I hope this cycle is the one for us!


----------



## Misscalais

:bfn: again this morning 9DPO. I had strange cramps yesterday maybe implantation? I hope so lol it was more like round ligament pain that you get when your like 15 weeks pregnant. It happened a few times when I made a sudden movement. Was very strange. Now just have a dull ache like AF is going to show.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, hope it is all a good sign! FX! Let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> :bfn: again this morning 9DPO. I had strange cramps yesterday maybe implantation? I hope so lol it was more like round ligament pain that you get when your like 15 weeks pregnant. It happened a few times when I made a sudden movement. Was very strange. Now just have a dull ache like AF is going to show.

I hope it was a good sign. Did you test again today. I hope we all get a BFP before christmas. That is all i want.
Im ready for AF to finsh so i can get to tring


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone doing today? Any news? nlb, when you used the digital opk did the lines get any darker? I am thinking that the lines may not mean much and may not look like traditional opk lines. Even so, no smiley yet, but I am hoping for one by Monday! We will see.:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls.
Still :bfn: and I'm having all the usual AF symtoms as well. So I'm pretty sure I'm out too. I know it's not over till she shows up but I'm pretty sure she will. I'm not too worried as I still have you guys to go on the next mth with but I'm cycles are up to 34 days long as it makes for such a long wait to try again lol


----------



## CJGirl

Hang in there Misscalais! And of course you have us next cycle! Even if you get a BFP we want you around next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Don't lose hope misscalais, your not out till the witch shows. 
Cjgirl, can't wait till you get the smiley, wish I would have gotten opks. 
Nlb, how are you doing? 
Do you ladies do anything for thanksgiving? We are going to my sil, she invited my side of the family so I'm excited we get to spend time with both side without have to run run run. I started reading a book, so as usual when reading im consume by it, lol. I love reading, but when I do it's like once I start reading I can't put the book down till I finish it. I've been up late reading the last week so pretty sleepy,lol. Hard to read durin the day with dd. Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## CJGirl

I got my smiley this morning!!! DH is going out of town again tonight, but we BD last night and we will before he leaves and when he comes home tomorrow. Hopefully we will catch it and I am not going to forget the pre seed this time!!! :happy dance:

For Thanksgiving we are going to my grandparents ranch. I can't wait to see them and eat some delicious food! I'm like you dragonfly with the books! I love reading, but once I get started I hardly sleep! Hope you enjoy your book. I think I may read something too while I have the little break, but I don't know what it will be yet.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm so looking forward to all the food, lol. I just finished the book unbreakable bond by mary wood. Its part of a trilogy so I have many more nights of staying up way to late. It was really good. Not sure what you like to read, but its about two girls life in the early 1900and so much more. I really enjoyed it and hope the next one is as good. I've been all over the place with the genre of books I have been reading lately.


----------



## dragonfly26

oh and woohoo to the smiley!!! yipee sounds like you are going to catch that egg!


----------



## dragonfly26

so based on the smiley are you o'ing when you thought you do or does it seem early?


----------



## CJGirl

Fairly close to when I thought. FF had me down for Monday with a fertile period beginning yesterday. I am happy to know exactly which day I got a positive so I know exactly what DPO I am at, but I really don't get why I didn't catch it the past 2 cycles. I used the pre seed this time so hopefully that will help. I hope this TWW goes by fast! 

Those books sound good. I read lots of different things, from classics to Twilight lol I just love entertaining stories! I haven't been able to read a whole book (for fun) in a long time. I have been reading a few different things on and off, but I am hoping to finish at least one soon! With my final presentation for fall semester coming up it is really all I have been thinking about!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Don't lose hope misscalais, your not out till the witch shows.
> Cjgirl, can't wait till you get the smiley, wish I would have gotten opks.
> Nlb, how are you doing?
> Do you ladies do anything for thanksgiving? We are going to my sil, she invited my side of the family so I'm excited we get to spend time with both side without have to run run run. I started reading a book, so as usual when reading im consume by it, lol. I love reading, but when I do it's like once I start reading I can't put the book down till I finish it. I've been up late reading the last week so pretty sleepy,lol. Hard to read durin the day with dd. Hope you ladies are doing great!

Im doing good. Just been tired from work. everyone is coming to our house this thanksgiving. Im very excited. My husband keeps telling me we have to use paper plates lol im pulling out the china. I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving. I think im supposed to O on that day lol I hope so.


----------



## CJGirl

Smiley face again today. Now I'm ready to not get a smiley! lol If I don't soon I will still be lost as to when I ovulated. I guess at least I can narrow it down to only smiley face days! How is everyone today? Any news Misscalais?


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls!
CD 32, AF cramps alllll day, wet feeling like I normally do before AF and :bfn: again this morning :cry: I hate having long cycles!
Yay for smiley face CJGirl you normally O the day after your 1st smiley.
How are the rest of you girls?


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry about your BFN Misscalais. Hopefully AF will stay away! Keep us updated! I guess I a 1dpo now and will start the wait!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun! Still waiting, still :bfn:
Good luck with your TWW I hope it goes really, really fast and you get your December :bfp: it sounds like you have covered your fertile period so FX I'm sure it's going to happen


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls!
> CD 32, AF cramps alllll day, wet feeling like I normally do before AF and :bfn: again this morning :cry: I hate having long cycles!
> Yay for smiley face CJGirl you normally O the day after your 1st smiley.
> How are the rest of you girls?

AF is finaly stopped so im hoping to O by thursday. We will see ive been sick with the flu so i hope i feel better by then so i don't miss the window.


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry to hear that you are sick nlb. Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## dragonfly26

misscalais, I hope your af stays away and you get your bfp :flower:
cjgirl, How exciting, hope these two weeks fly by and your get your bfp. Will you be testing at 7dpo again? So I'm guessing you didn't get a smiley yesterday? 
nlb, boo to the flu! I hope you feel better. I think I o around then also.
SOOO busy, I haven't even had time to think about anything. of course things will calm down after thanksgiving and give me plenty of time to obsess during tww, lol.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> misscalais, I hope your af stays away and you get your bfp :flower:
> cjgirl, How exciting, hope these two weeks fly by and your get your bfp. Will you be testing at 7dpo again? So I'm guessing you didn't get a smiley yesterday?
> nlb, boo to the flu! I hope you feel better. I think I o around then also.
> SOOO busy, I haven't even had time to think about anything. of course things will calm down after thanksgiving and give me plenty of time to obsess during tww, lol.

I know what you mean about it being so busy this month. I hope i feel better by thursday because everyone is coming to our house for thanksgiving. But maybe its good that we r so busy this month so we dont stress so much about if we r going to hit the egg.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> misscalais, I hope your af stays away and you get your bfp :flower:
> cjgirl, How exciting, hope these two weeks fly by and your get your bfp. Will you be testing at 7dpo again? So I'm guessing you didn't get a smiley yesterday?
> nlb, boo to the flu! I hope you feel better. I think I o around then also.
> SOOO busy, I haven't even had time to think about anything. of course things will calm down after thanksgiving and give me plenty of time to obsess during tww, lol.

I am actually going to wait until 9dpo probably. We are going out of town for Thanksgiving and won't be home until Sunday night, so I will probably test Monday morning. Plus I did not order any ICs this time and I have one of those and I think 2 CB digis, so I am going to try and not have to buy anymore FX! And yes I did not get a smiley yesterday. Also, I told you that the strips pop out and we could use them to match against regular ones...well we can't. They are all the same until the smiley day where there are 2 darks lines. They do not progressively darken like regular tests. So much for that, but I am don't want to have to buy any more OPKs! I am so glad we will all be really busy for a while and not thinking too much about it! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

I feel like I'm lagging way behind you girls with this cycle it's annoying me lol how long are all you girls cycles? I'm CD34 and this is the longests I've had for a while because I oed so late in my cycle my LP is 14 days every time just oing at different times every month. :bfn: again on fmu and I've got really bad back ache and more AF cramps so I just want her to show. I just want to get on with the next cycle.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I feel like I'm lagging way behind you girls with this cycle it's annoying me lol how long are all you girls cycles? I'm CD34 and this is the longests I've had for a while because I oed so late in my cycle my LP is 14 days every time just oing at different times every month. :bfn: again on fmu and I've got really bad back ache and more AF cramps so I just want her to show. I just want to get on with the next cycle.

I'm sorry your cycles are so long. That must be an awful wait for you! FX :af: Mine are between 28 and 31 days. The average from my charting seems to be 29 days. I am already getting anxious now. At least this time I know for sure when I Od. That will help I think.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I feel like I'm lagging way behind you girls with this cycle it's annoying me lol how long are all you girls cycles? I'm CD34 and this is the longests I've had for a while because I oed so late in my cycle my LP is 14 days every time just oing at different times every month. :bfn: again on fmu and I've got really bad back ache and more AF cramps so I just want her to show. I just want to get on with the next cycle.

My cycle latly have been about 34 days. but this time it was only 25


----------



## Misscalais

So I gave in and took a digi.
I've never taken one before and that feeling when not pregnant is there blaring in your face is a killer!
So I guess the verdict for me is not pregnant and AF is just taking her sweet ass time arriving.

To make things worse i pulled it apart to see the test strip and there was two lines! After googling pee on a stick.com i read that the diditals record your LH as well so thats why there were two lines there :cry: i was so excited.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun.


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: misscalais. stupid pregnancy tests and all the false hope they give ;(


----------



## Misscalais

Finally some brown spotting this morning so hopefully AF should be full blown by tonight and I can finally be done with this cycle! 
We all need to get our December :bfp: 
FX ladies that this is the one.


----------



## CJGirl

It is so frustrating when it gets to the point where you just want AF to show and go so that you can get started again! FX for you Misscalais! FX for us all! We all need to get a :bfp: for Christmas! :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

Okay ladies! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I may have had a bit of implantation bleeding earlier! FX!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my goodness CJGirl so exciting! FX this is it! I'm in agony from this AF very painful.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Okay ladies! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I may have had a bit of implantation bleeding earlier! FX!

Exciting!!! I can't wait for you to test and get your bfp!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks girls! I'm not sure that is what it was, but I don't know what else it could be. TMI, but it was just a small amount of blood in a small amount of stretchy cm on the toilet paper. It only happened that once, so I don't know. Misscalais, I hope AF is over quickly for you!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks girls! I'm not sure that is what it was, but I don't know what else it could be. TMI, but it was just a small amount of blood in a small amount of stretchy cm on the toilet paper. It only happened that once, so I don't know. Misscalais, I hope AF is over quickly for you!

I've never had IB but from what I've read that's what it should be like  very exciting!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Okay ladies! I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I may have had a bit of implantation bleeding earlier! FX!

How exciting CJGirl i hope u get a BFP this month. Sounds like a great sign


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I hope you enjoy the day with your families. Just want to say a quick thanks to you girls for being here and the support you provide, you definitely make this journey easier 

Cjgirl, sounds promising! It sounds like it could be in ib to me. Can't wait for you to test. And see that bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks ladies and I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving! I am also very thankful to have y'all for support :flower: I will be leaving town in a while and won't have internet and questionable phone service until Sunday when we come back from my grandparent's house. So if you don't hear from me I didn't disappear! Promise! Hopefully I will have a BFP to report next week :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

We don't celebrate thanks giving in Australia :-( I wish we did! I hope you girls enjoy it though! 
CJGirl I hope you bring us some good new next week!
nlb and dragonfly where are you girls in your cycles?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> We don't celebrate thanks giving in Australia :-( I wish we did! I hope you girls enjoy it though!
> CJGirl I hope you bring us some good new next week!
> nlb and dragonfly where are you girls in your cycles?

I am on CD12 im hoping i dont ovulate till at least sunday because my husband took off to go hunting. Im so bored when he is not here and ive been sick all week. I feel better but still very tired. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## dragonfly26

hello ladies, what a busy last couple of days...and a sick toddler AGAIN!!! ugh, I can't take this sickness anymore! 
How are you ladies doing? NLB and Misscalais, are you using opks? I'm not sure when I will start testing, I'm already getting the urge to poas, lol. Ridiculous I know. 
Cjgirl, can't wait for you to get back and test!! anxiously awaiting ;-)


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> hello ladies, what a busy last couple of days...and a sick toddler AGAIN!!! ugh, I can't take this sickness anymore!
> How are you ladies doing? NLB and Misscalais, are you using opks? I'm not sure when I will start testing, I'm already getting the urge to poas, lol. Ridiculous I know.
> Cjgirl, can't wait for you to get back and test!! anxiously awaiting ;-)

Yes i've been useing them but no happy face yet. I hope i didn't miss it when i was sick.


----------



## CJGirl

Hope y'all had a great Thanksgiving! Misscalais, I know it was just a regular Thursday for you, but I hope it was a good one! lol nlb, I hope you get to feeling better! dragonfly, I hope that your little one is feeling better also. I will be testing in the morning. I will be 9/10dpo, so we will see! I'll let y'all know happens of course!


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
AF finally finished today, after another weird light cycle like last mth. So weird.
Anyway yes ill be using OPKs again this month as I o at different times I think it's best that I do. Ill start around CD11 which is 4 days away.
Good luck CJGirl I'm so excited for you.
Dragonfly I hope your bub is better soon.
Nlb you might just o late what day are you on now? I o'ed cd 19 last mth I couldn't believe it.


----------



## CJGirl

BFN this morning, but it is still early I suppose. I am going to try my best to wait before I test again. I don't think I can take a whole week of disappointments.


----------



## dragonfly26

I know what you mean, I will hold out as long as possible to test this time. Is your ticker correct?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I know what you mean, I will hold out as long as possible to test this time. Is your ticker correct?

No my ticker is wrong. I am either 9 or 10dpo. I am going to try and wait until Friday if I can. I only have digitals left and I don't want to see NOT PREGNANT too many times!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls!
> AF finally finished today, after another weird light cycle like last mth. So weird.
> Anyway yes ill be using OPKs again this month as I o at different times I think it's best that I do. Ill start around CD11 which is 4 days away.
> Good luck CJGirl I'm so excited for you.
> Dragonfly I hope your bub is better soon.
> Nlb you might just o late what day are you on now? I o'ed cd 19 last mth I couldn't believe it.

I'm on CD16 i think my af has been weird latly.


----------



## nlb

cjgirl i hope u get a BFP this month i think it might just be early also


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> BFN this morning, but it is still early I suppose. I am going to try my best to wait before I test again. I don't think I can take a whole week of disappointments.

Still probably too early  with my 2nd I didn't get a +till about 16DPO. 
And I agree seeing that 'not pregnant' is heart breaking. I won't be using my digi till I get some form of 2nd line on another test lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls,
So I have another friend get her :bfp: I'm the only one of her friends that she has shown the test to, it was her very 1st mth trying for her 1st bub. I didn't think she would send me a pic of it though and seeing it I balled my eyes out lol I'm not jealous of her but feel ripped off cause I'm still not pregnant after mths of trying. She still has 5 days till AF and it was a very clear :bfp:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm on CD16 i think my af has been weird latly.

Mine have been too and it's starting to worry me. I had one night of heavy flow (the 1st day of AF ) then 5 days of pretty much spotting is what I'd call it, only like a smudge on my pad each day and when I wiped. It was like this last cycle too I'm normally heavy for three or so days then it tapers off and I'm normally having to use tampons but not enough the last too cycles for tampons. My body is being so mean to me lol


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks Misscalais, that makes me feel so much better! I will wait a while I think, or go get some FRER lol It is so hard to wait! Congrats to your friend! I know what you mean, everyone around me seems to be pregnant and some weren't trying. I am happy for them all, but I am just so ready for it to be me! We have been babysitting our 6 week old nephew and it just makes me want it that much more! FX that this the cycle we all get a :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone today? I managed to not have much trouble not testing this morning. I think I am just emotionally exhausted and really would just rather not for a while.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so ready to O already lol!
I'm only CD8 so I still have around 8-11 days before it happens. I wish my body was normal and would O at the same time every mth. I'm not telling hubby when I'm ovulating this month. That way he can't be 'tired' in my fertile period like he has been the last two mths. :haha:
I hope it's your :bfp: is just around the corner Hun, do you have any symptoms?


----------



## CJGirl

That's funny that you aren't going to tell him! But if he is always tired then, I wouldn't tell either lol No symptoms. My bbs are sore, but they are most of the time in the 2ww so I don't know.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalalis, Hope the next week flys by for you. I can't believe how long cycles seem to take when ttc. It's rather ridiculous! And lol to not telling your hubby. Hehehe. 
Cjgirl, I know what you mean about being emotionally exhausted. When will you test again? I think I will wait until Sunday, if I can hold out that long. I only have 1 cheapie test left so that's my motivation, not wanting to go out and buy anymore, lol. I do however have to go to the store today for coffee filters, I will just have to steer clear of that isle, lol not much willpower when it comes to testing. Also I am going to order my dh's Christmas pesent off amazon today so maybe I'll get some cheapies off there. 
Nlb, how are you? When will you begin testing? I think we're right around the Ssame time in our cycle. I'm pretty sure I o'd on Wednesday before thanksgiving. But who knows for sure.


----------



## CJGirl

I am going to wait until at least Friday. That day I will be 13/14dpo. AF is due Monday. I don't know why I am not going out of my mind wanting to test this time, but I really think it is just because I have gotten to the point where I just can't take all the BFNs. I went shopping yesterday and considered buying some tests, but I didn't. So I only have those 2 CB digitals and I am being to hate those. I wouldn't hate them if one would just say PREGNANT! lol I really hope we all get our BFP for Christmas! Plus the 18th is my one year wedding anniversary and a BFP would be a wonderful gift!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalalis, Hope the next week flys by for you. I can't believe how long cycles seem to take when ttc. It's rather ridiculous! And lol to not telling your hubby. Hehehe.
> Cjgirl, I know what you mean about being emotionally exhausted. When will you test again? I think I will wait until Sunday, if I can hold out that long. I only have 1 cheapie test left so that's my motivation, not wanting to go out and buy anymore, lol. I do however have to go to the store today for coffee filters, I will just have to steer clear of that isle, lol not much willpower when it comes to testing. Also I am going to order my dh's Christmas pesent off amazon today so maybe I'll get some cheapies off there.
> Nlb, how are you? When will you begin testing? I think we're right around the Ssame time in our cycle. I'm pretty sure I o'd on Wednesday before thanksgiving. But who knows for sure.

Im doing alot better. FInaly have my energy back from being sick. Not sure if im going to test this month because i think i missed my O day when i was sick:cry:. I hope im wrong but ive been taking OPK's since friday and all of them have been a big no. My husband and i have been bding since sunday every other day. But i think i missed it. I feel like this has been a long month.
CJgirl i can't wait for u to test again


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, maybe you managed to catch it :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## CJGirl

So I broke down and tested this morning and I wish I hadn't...BFN. I think I am going to just wait for AF :cry:


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: cjgirl, sorry you didn't get your bfp today, but that doesn't mean your out. It is so depressing when you get a negative, I don't know why we do this to ourselves. Sending baby dust your way :dust::dust: and praying af doesn't show and your get your BFP!!!!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl I'm sorry u got a bfp.:( give it a few more days and try again.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks dragonfly, so do I I'm over waiting lol hope your TWW goes fast.
nlb I hope you managed to catch the egg even though you were poorly.
CJGirl aww sorry about bfn, not out till AF shows though  FX for you.


----------



## CJGirl

Last night I went and bought some FRERs because I thought maybe a line test would be different. NOPE! Why did I do that? lol This morning I woke up feeling as though I have a hangover. Hope I'm not getting sick FX How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl i hope ur not getting sick thats how i started to feel before i got it. Hope u feel better soon.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks nlb. I took a nap and I feel a bit better. I may just be exhausted! DH said that he hopes it's not af coming that is causing me to feel bad, that he would rather me be getting sick! lol he has a point!


----------



## Misscalais

Hope you feel better soon cjgirl. I hope your bfp shows up soon.  I started my OPKs today something for me to pee on lol seems to make the waiting easier lol


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks Misscalais! Are you using digital OPKs or regular? Hope you get a positive one soon! I feel much better today as far as the hungover feeling, I think I was just tired. But I have some cramping and AF is due tomorrow (if my body decides to stay consistent!) If not tomorrow by Tuesday for sure. I am holding on to one last little bit of hope. I have read that some people have had cramps and sure AF was due and then still get a BFP. I wish I had of kept a record of all my symptoms and things with DD. I do remember thinking AF was coming and then getting a BFP on the day AF was due. I just can't remember if I tested before then. I must have since I am the most impatient person ever! lol


----------



## CJGirl

AF got me again :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> AF got me again :cry:

Oh no!
I'm so sorry Hun! :hugs: it's just not fair.
I'm just using the normal ones for now got really clear positives last mth so will see how we go this time.
Xoxoxox


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> AF got me again :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry, this sucks! I hope your doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks y'all :hugs: There has been a lot of crying, but I am just trying to focus on other things and making Christmas plans and stuff to keep my mind off of it. I hope y'all have better luck! :dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I tested this am and bfn, boo. I was hopeful, still clinging to the fact that it's to early to know. Gonna go out today and buy more tests. My bday is friday so im hoping for a bfp for my birthday! 
I'm with you Cjgirl, focusing on Christmas! Maybe it's meant for you to get a Christmas bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Well I tested this am and bfn, boo. I was hopeful, still clinging to the fact that it's to early to know. Gonna go out today and buy more tests. My bday is friday so im hoping for a bfp for my birthday!
> I'm with you Cjgirl, focusing on Christmas! Maybe it's meant for you to get a Christmas bfp!

You're right, it could still be early! Hang in there! And I would gladly take a BFP as a late Christmas gift!


----------



## CJGirl

And I hope you get your birthday BFP dragonfly!:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you get your :bfp: soon dragonfly.
I'm still waiting to O :-/
We put our Christmas tree up yesterday :D


----------



## dragonfly26

I was at Walmart yesterday and frer's were on sale buy one get one free so 4 tests for $9. I figured what the hell. Took one this morning and l got a BFP!!! I'm in shock, don't quite believe it! I had also bought some Walmart cheapie $.88 ones, took that after the frer, and there I te faintest of faintest lines, if I wouldn't have taken a frer first I would have probably thought it was an evap. Holy moly I can't believe this! Woohoo. I'm in shock I think, doesn't feel real.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so happy for you dragonfly! :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

Thanks Cjgirl, it still hasn't set in yet, I want to keep testing and testing to make sure it's still there and not a fluke, lol.


----------



## nlb

Yay bragonfly im so happy for u. I hope i get a bfp soon but im pretty sure i missed my o.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I was at Walmart yesterday and frer's were on sale buy one get one free so 4 tests for $9. I figured what the hell. Took one this morning and l got a BFP!!! I'm in shock, don't quite believe it! I had also bought some Walmart cheapie $.88 ones, took that after the frer, and there I te faintest of faintest lines, if I wouldn't have taken a frer first I would have probably thought it was an evap. Holy moly I can't believe this! Woohoo. I'm in shock I think, doesn't feel real.

OMG YAAAAAY! This makes me so happy! FX for a sticky bean!
Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## CJGirl

By the way dragonfly, is your ticker correct?


----------



## dragonfly26

Im pretty sure my ticker is off by a day or two. Due to the holidays and dh being tired I k ow the date was the 20th. So im pretty sure I o'd that day or the 21st. I started getting really bad lower back pain on Friday the 30th, thought maybe I slept funny. But then it hurt Saturday and sunday, so I was thinking hmm, maybe it's a symptom. I had told my mom that my back was hurting and when I told her yesterday I got a positive test he said she was going to say to me maybe your pregnant when I was telling her about my back, but didn't want to give me false hope. I tested this morning again and bfp, but it's the same darkness. Obviously there, no question but not any darker. 
I sure hope that you ladies get your bfp's! Im staying here with you guys if that's ok. 
Nlb, have you tested? 
Cjgirl, will you be using opk's this cycle?
Misscalais, what day are you on, have you o' yet?


----------



## CJGirl

Yes, please do stay here with us! I will use the digital OPKs I have left from last cycle I think. I thought about just taking a break from trying, but I know I won't be able to do that. Are you going to go to the doctor soon to confirm your BFP or anything? It's so exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

I'm CD 15 and still haven't ovulated. :-( I wish it would hurry up already I truly don't want to wait as long as I did last cycle. 
We would love you to stay with us dragonfly I think us girls should stick together through our whole TTC, bump and baby experience  its nice to have familiar people to talk to everyday even if its just on a forum


----------



## Misscalais

I'm just so excited that one of us finally got a :bfp: lol! Hopefully nlb, cjgirl and I won't be too far behind you


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I'm sorry you haven't ovulated yet. I am anxious and I am only CD 4. I can't wait to get started again! And I'm with you, I like having y'all to talk to everyday and even when I get a BFP, I don't really want to leave this forum. Hope we aren't far behind dragonfly with our BFPs!


----------



## CJGirl

So DH and I talked tonight and we have decided to try the sperm meets egg plan this cycle and see if it works. We start on CD 10, so wish us luck! It would be nice to get a BFP for our first wedding anniversary and christmas! However, if we do both of our children will have birthdays in the same month. Hope DD doesn't mind sharing her birthday month! 

dragonfly, I hope you are feeling well!


----------



## dragonfly26

Thanks girls, I'm glad I can stay, lol. Im with you it's nice having people you know to chat with. sorry about the not o'ing yes misscalais. You should be soon, last cycle it was around day 18? 
Cjgirl, I think that's a good idea. Sounds like you will be very busy, lol. Will you use the opks along with doing the smep? 
Nlb, how are you doing? 
No symptoms here. Backs still periodialy hurts, so we'll see. Starting to get nervous for some reason. Tested again today and not any darker. Should they be getting darker? Should I stop testing? I don't know. I haven't called the doctor, I was very unhappy with my last doctor so I will be switching doctors this time. I think I will give them a call tomorrow or Friday and pray they are accepting new patients. This is a doctor that has come highly recommended and has experience with vbacs and delivers at a hospital that also is supportive of vbacs . It still has t sunk in yet, I'm just in shock still I think. 
Sending tons of baby dust your way ladies, and praying you will all get bfp's this cycle!


----------



## CJGirl

Yes I will use OPKs too because it said the day you get a smiley to BD that day and the next 2, so I don't want to guess about my O day. We usually just BD whenever we want up until close to O and then then for a few days after, which you would think would work, but we are going to try this and see if it makes a difference. I'm pretty sure with DD I would only BD every other day, so maybe that is the key before O day. I don't know, but worth a shot! I thought tests were suppose to get darker most of the time, but I'm sure everyone is different. I hope you get an appointment with the doctor you want! Having a doctor you like and feel comfortable with is important. I love the doctor I have now, but with my first pregnancy I was stuck with whomever was available because my ex-husband was military. I had the same dr until a week before because she was deployed and then had a dr who was training deliver the baby! It was craziness!


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, That does sound crazy, not sure I would like having a trainee, I probably would have freaked out, lol. Called and made an appointment, I got in woohoo. I go January 7. So that will be right around 9 weeks. Boy will I be going crazy till then. Hopefully it will go by fast with Christmas and new years. Plus I'm hosting Christmas so I will be doing all the preparations for that. Ugh haven't even thought about what I will be making. Probably should start. We do however have all our Christmas shopping done, so that's a plus. 
What will you ladies be doing for Christmas? Any traditions? Real or fake tree? 
Nlb and misscalais, how old are you and your dh's? Do you work?


----------



## CJGirl

We got a real tree and it looks so pretty! We are having an ugly sweater/anniversary party on the 15th so I am trying to focus on those plans to pass the time. I am done with the semester so I kind of have no idea what to do with myself. lol What kinds of things are you thinking of making dragonfly? I have a ton of easy recipes and things that can be made ahead of time so that you aren't swamped all at once, if you need any ideas. I am so hoping this cycle will fly by!


----------



## dragonfly26

Your party sounds fun! Bet your glad your on break from school, but like you said , to much time to obsess. Id love any recipe ideas, and the thought of make ahead and anything easy sounds wonderful! We have a fake tree, I think we will go to a real one probably next year, tht way dd can experience the whole cut your own. I'm afraid our cats will climb it, already have a hard time with them and the fake one. All our ornaments always end up at the top of the tree by the time Christmas gets here, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

Yeah I'm glad to have a small break, but I start to miss it pretty quickly. My classes are actually really fun for me and it definitely keeps my mind busy and not obsessing too much!
If you like corn I have a recipe that everyone always loves that is super easy! It is 3 cans of corn, 8 oz. of cream cheese, 1 stick of butter, and either a can of green chilis or jalapeño (depending on if you like things hot or not). You just mix together the softened cheese and butter and add it to the corn and jalapeño, mix it up, spread in a 9x13 dish and bake at 350 for 30 minutes. It can be made ahead of time and put in the fridge until you are going to bake it. I have finger food and awesome dip recipes also, if you need anything like that.


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck CjGirl. How dies the sperm meets the egg plan work? I'm not familiar with that one?


----------



## Misscalais

Dragonfly: Yeah CD19 I o'ed last mth. Such a long wait.
They say your levels double every 48-36 hrs so you should see some change but might not happen right away 
Good luck finding the right DR.


----------



## Misscalais

We have a fake tree and my step mil does the real tree every year lol
I'm 25 and hubby is 27, will be 28 in march.
We aren't that traditional I have a Christian background but hubby doesn't really believe in god. Lol Christmas Day is hot in Australia so we normaly have a big BBQ and you eat so much you don't need dinner lol it's my fave! But because DH and I come from broken homes what we normally do is a few days before Christmas we do a little dinner with FIL and step MIL, then head 5 hrs up north and stay Christmas Eve with my mum, breaky with my dad, lunch back at mums then dinner with MIL but we aren't speaking to MIL at the moment unfortunately so it will be breaky at mums then BBQ lunch at dads then back to mums in the arvo. 
It's a long day but I just love it


----------



## CJGirl

That sounds fun Misscalais! We live in Texas so there is always a chance of a hot Christmas. You never know what the weather will do here! lol For the sperm meets egg plan you start on CD 8 and BD every other day. On CD 10 you begin using OPKs. The day you get a positive OPK you BD that day and the next 2 days. Then you skip 1 day and BD again one more time. Sounds easy enough and it's worth a shot I think. The site I read said to wait 15 days from last BD and then test, but I doubt I can wait that long lol I want to test on Christmas Day if I feel like I should, but I guess I will have to just see what day I O and go from there.


----------



## CJGirl

And dragonfly, our kitten has only climbed our real tree once...so far. When I had DD I got plastic ornaments and use those except at the very top. We crate the dog when we leave the house because I keep imagining coming home to a turned over Christmas tree from he and the cat playing and getting out of hand lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, that corn dish sounds yummy! I will definitley be making it! I like hot dh doesn't, so maybe I'll make it both ways or just mine, lol. I'm open for any recipes. I feel like Im always making the same stuff. Even if I scour the Internet I end up making the same thing. So if you don't mind I'll take any you want to share. 
Misscalais, sound like a great time. a lot of running, that's what we usually do until I decided to have it at my house. So will probably running all about on christmas eve, then my side and dh's will come here.


----------



## Misscalais

So I finally have some form of a positive OPK its not fully there yet but I have slight o pains so I'm think it will happen in the next 24-48 hours or so. :D yay! No ewcm yet though its started to go lotiony which is also a sign for me. I'm so excited I really hope we catch the egg this month


----------



## CJGirl

Good luck Misscalais! You also reminded me that I need some more pre seed. I am going to use that again this cycle too! I'm not sure that my CM is always as it should be.


----------



## nlb

Hey girls hope everyone is doing well. I went to the restroom today and i was spotting. I hope it not AF. But it could be. Im not suposed to start for about 5 more days i guess it could be early.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hey girls hope everyone is doing well. I went to the restroom today and i was spotting. I hope it not AF. But it could be. Im not suposed to start for about 5 more days i guess it could be early.

Maybe late IB? I hope so.
FX for you.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Good luck Misscalais! You also reminded me that I need some more pre seed. I am going to use that again this cycle too! I'm not sure that my CM is always as it should be.

Lol! 
I'm going to order some next mth is we don't get BFP this time. I'm hoping I won't need to though


----------



## dragonfly26

Well im starting to get worried, the tests aren't getting darker and the cheapies still aren't really even showing :-( I'm going to try and post some pics 
Nlb, sounds like it could be ib. Fx'd that's what it is. 
Misscalais, woohoo for a nearly positive opk, shouldn't be long now.


----------



## dragonfly26

1st pic-
Top: Monday am
Middle: Monday noon
Bottom: Tuesday am

2nd pic-
Top: Wednesday am
Middle: Wednesday noon
Bottom: today am
 



Attached Files:







C153FA3E-3356-45B0-B5EA-FD8419821BCF-426-0000010790E5C66B_zpsc6bb609d.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









4CA36BAA-504E-4E4A-8ACF-F4778A0607BC-426-00000107A35DA40A_zps131a814b.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, I have heard that sometimes it takes a while for those FRER to get dark and some never do and I don't trust the cheapies anymore because I have heard that they don't work well. Those are great lines! Maybe if you got a digi and saw the word PREGNANT it would make you feel better :hugs:

nlb, I agree that maybe it is late IB. FX for you!


----------



## nlb

Do any of ya do the elf on the shelf with ur little ones?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Do any of ya do the elf on the shelf with ur little ones?

We do! His name is Charlie and this morning he was in the fridge. He had turned the milk green lol How about you?


----------



## CJGirl

So I just found out that our Walmart has the 88 cent tests. I know I said I don't trust the cheapies and wouldn't use anymore, but I guess when it comes to testing I lie lol Of course not intentionally. I need something to pee on that doesn't cost $5 a pop!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Do any of ya do the elf on the shelf with ur little ones?
> 
> We do! His name is Charlie and this morning he was in the fridge. He had turned the milk green lol How about you?Click to expand...

Yes we do his name is rubert. Today he was having a marshmallow fight with batman and the gold power ranger. My little boy was so shocked.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dragonfly26

How cute! Love the idea, my lo is still a bit young, but how fun!


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I know what you mean, they are addicting, lol. I don't know what to think about them. I'm starting to question the frers. They the only ones giving me non squinter +. God I hope they are right!


----------



## CJGirl

That's a great idea nlb I may have to do that with ours. I am always looking for ideas. So far ours has had a tea party in the princess castle, he has typed DD a message on the computer, been in the Christmas tree, and taken a bath in her little doll's bathtub. The elf also gives DD stickers for behaving and he wrote her a little telling her if she had 20 stickers by Christmas Eve she would get an extra special present from Santa. She is pretty well behaved, but it's just a little extra incentive for her to do her chores all the time and things like that.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, I know what you mean, they are addicting, lol. I don't know what to think about them. I'm starting to question the frers. They the only ones giving me non squinter +. God I hope they are right!

Hey Hun,
How many DPO are you? Is your ticket right?
Try not to worry too much I can see the lines clearly on the tests  
Have you tried a digi and see how many weeks it says, but give you an indication of how much hcg you have in your urine?


----------



## Misscalais

I've never heard of the elf thing, what a good idea! Will definitely do it next year, how does it all work? 
Dragonfly do you have any preference of the sex of bub? Are you hoping for a boy or another girl. ( obviously all that matters is a happy healthy baby ) but is there one you'd prefer?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, google Elf on the Shelf and you can see one. You get an elf that comes with a book. The elf comes to your house before Christmas and you name it. Every night it reports to Santa and comes back to the house. That is the fun part, every night you move the elf to a different location in the house and you can have him/her do all kinds of funny things. DD loves to get up in the morning and look for Charlie and see what he has been up to. The kids know that the elf is watching and telling Santa, so behavior around Christmas is usually excellent lol The book explains it all in a fun story. There is a movie about it now also. It is really fun!

dragonfly, I'm with Misscalais. A digi may be able to tell you more.


----------



## Misscalais

That's so awesome, I'm so doing it next year


----------



## nlb

It's a lot of fun. Ya will all enjoy it.


----------



## dragonfly26

:cry: I started bleeding today :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> :cry: I started bleeding today :cry:

Oh no! Is it just light bleeding?
Have you gone to the hospital just in case. I hope everything is ok. My friend had bleeding in her 1st pregnancy and now has a healthy almost three year old.
FX for you.


----------



## Misscalais

I just said t hubby we need to have sex sometime today and he was like right now, and I was like what?! Lol and we just had a very quick quicky while our boys were watching a movie omg haha I can't believe it!
I got another strong OPK today, CM is still not EWCM, getting there though. But cp is high, soft, wet and open. 
I'm hoping to :sex: again tomorrow morning, hopefully get a pos OPK by then or some EWCM.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> :cry: I started bleeding today :cry:

Oh dragonfly I hope everything is ok


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> :cry: I started bleeding today :cry:

I hope everything is okay dragonfly. Is it light bleeding? I bled some with DD very early on and everything was fine. They did do an ultrasound though to check to make sure. Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, hope you catch your egg! Congrats on DH being so agreeable lol Tonight we start our every other day routine until I get a positive OPK.


----------



## dragonfly26

Its over, heavy bright red blood, and negative tests.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Its over, heavy bright red blood, and negative tests.

Aww sweetie, must have been a chemical, that's why your tests weren't going darker :-( you poor thing lots of :hugs: I'm so sorry xoxox


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, hope you catch your egg! Congrats on DH being so agreeable lol Tonight we start our every other day routine until I get a positive OPK.

Lol I couldn't quite believe it myself lol
Sad this is though I'm CD19 and still haven't o'ed. still getting strong OPKs but no EWCM cp still high soft and open I don't know what's going on? I always get EWCM and I don't have any preseed or anything to help them on their way :-(


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Its over, heavy bright red blood, and negative tests.

I'm so sorry dragonfly. Lots of love and :hugs: sent your way.


----------



## Misscalais

So I don't think I have ovulated/going to ovulate this mth :-(


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So I don't think I have ovulated/going to ovulate this mth :-(

Is it posible not to ovulate every month if so maybe thats why i never got a positive OPK. I hope we both just read the test wrong.:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Is it posible not to ovulate every month if so maybe thats why i never got a positive OPK. I hope we both just read the test wrong.:hugs:

I've read that some women don't ovulated every mth, due to sickness, stress or other reasons. But I've hard none of that this mth so I don't know what's going on lol it's very frustrating.
I hope we read them wrong too and we both get our bfp


----------



## CJGirl

When I was TTC DD I never got, or thought I never got a positive OPK, but I obviously did and just didn't read it right or something. So, hang in the Misscalais! Those OPKs are tricky! I had to get the digital ones because the regular ones were driving me crazy!


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, how are you doing?


----------



## Misscalais

I got clear positive ones last mth so its confusing me this time. If we don't get :bfp: this mth I'm going to get the digital ones. I think it definitely be less stressful lol I'm still getting lines the same colour as the test line, and have done since CD17. I test on my 2nd morning pee at around 9am and I don't drink anything before hand.
Anyways ill just keep BD every 2nd day and see how we go.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm sure as long as you BD every other you will be good. FX! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Finally figured out how to upload a pic! This is my OPK progression.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry it's not a great pic but its from CD10 till CD21, today. I didn't test on CD11, 12 or 13.


----------



## CJGirl

Yeah it is hard for me to tell the difference because the pic comes up so small on my computer. Regular OPKs confuse me! I got a smiley face on my digital this morning, but a negative tonight I think. I forgot about the stick and when I remembered the screen was blank and I hit the eject button and a neg came up. So I don't know. I am going to BD tonight and take another OPK in the morning.


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck Hun! I'm deff going to get the smiley face ones next mth if we don't catch the egg this mth. I'm pretty sure CD18 and 19 were my most positive ones. We BD on CD 18 and 20. 
So hopefully if I did O we caught the egg. I'm quite crampy and gassy today so I'm not sure if that's a good sign or not lol


----------



## Misscalais

Dragonfly I've been thinking of you I hope your ok! Xo
nIb how's everything with you?


----------



## CJGirl

I got a negative this morning. I don't know if yesterday was a false pos or what. I am just going to keep to the schedule as if it were pos I guess, but keep testing. 

Dragonfly, I hope you are okay. I have been thinking about you a lot. :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Hi ladies, I have continued to bleed so I'm guessing a chemical :-(. I went to the doctor yesterday so they could take blood should find out soon the results, but I already know what they will be. 
Misscalais, I almost think based only the pic that you might have o'd cycle day 19, but I have such a hard time with those. 
Cjgirl, hoping it was a true positive. I wonder how common false positives are with those. 
Nlb, how are you? 
I sure hope you all caught the egg and get you bfp this cycle!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Got the results back, they were negative, was definitely a chemical.


----------



## CJGirl

Good to here from you dragonfly! I was worried. I'm so sorry, but I'm sure you will get a true BFP soon :hugs: We are always here for you!

I googled about the OPK and someone had a post that said the same happened to them and they called the help line on the CB Digi box. They were told that they never give false positives. The reason for only one smiley in a short period of time means that the LH surge never got stronger after the original smiley. It only records an increase. So based on this I guess that sometime after my neg on Monday morning my surge started and then did not increase after my smiley yesterday morning. So I am just going to stick to the plan and cross my fingers! I am going to test on Christmas morning.


----------



## dragonfly26

How devastating. Im feeling better now, but it was such a hard weekend. Not the bday I was hoping for. I think this has scared the testing early out of me. I'll probably wait until im a week late from now on. (ok I don't know about that) but I certainly don't want to go through that again. I would have been 4 day late at that point so I k ow I would have for sure tested by then. So not really sure how to avoid the situation.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Hi ladies, I have continued to bleed so I'm guessing a chemical :-(. I went to the doctor yesterday so they could take blood should find out soon the results, but I already know what they will be.
> Misscalais, I almost think based only the pic that you might have o'd cycle day 19, but I have such a hard time with those.
> Cjgirl, hoping it was a true positive. I wonder how common false positives are with those.
> Nlb, how are you?
> I sure hope you all caught the egg and get you bfp this cycle!!!

I'm doing good. I haven't seen Af yet I spotted last wed. Then stopped. I've had little sharp stabs in my stomach and I'm on cd32. My lower back hurts alittle bit but I have a feeling I will see Af soon


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you nlb :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> How devastating. Im feeling better now, but it was such a hard weekend. Not the bday I was hoping for. I think this has scared the testing early out of me. I'll probably wait until im a week late from now on. (ok I don't know about that) but I certainly don't want to go through that again. I would have been 4 day late at that point so I k ow I would have for sure tested by then. So not really sure how to avoid the situation.

:hugs: I had never heard of a chemical pregnancy until coming onto this site. I had one around July last year. It's hard.
I hope you get your :bfp: really soon.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm doing good. I haven't seen Af yet I spotted last wed. Then stopped. I've had little sharp stabs in my stomach and I'm on cd32. My lower back hurts alittle bit but I have a feeling I will see Af soon

Have you tested Hun? FXed for you!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Good to here from you dragonfly! I was worried. I'm so sorry, but I'm sure you will get a true BFP soon :hugs: We are always here for you!
> 
> I googled about the OPK and someone had a post that said the same happened to them and they called the help line on the CB Digi box. They were told that they never give false positives. The reason for only one smiley in a short period of time means that the LH surge never got stronger after the original smiley. It only records an increase. So based on this I guess that sometime after my neg on Monday morning my surge started and then did not increase after my smiley yesterday morning. So I am just going to stick to the plan and cross my fingers! I am going to test on Christmas morning.

Good luck! I hope you catch that egg! :D


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. I haven't seen Af yet I spotted last wed. Then stopped. I've had little sharp stabs in my stomach and I'm on cd32. My lower back hurts alittle bit but I have a feeling I will see Af soon
> 
> Have you tested Hun? FXed for you!Click to expand...

No i realy havn't thought about it to much. I just havnt had much time i was sick earlier in the cycle and my son has been sick. But if i have time tonight i will. I guess im just tired of the disappointment


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, you have waited a while! I wish I could do that! Let us know if you test. FX!


----------



## nlb

We;; i went ahead and tested but it was negative.:cry: I hate that.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> We;; i went ahead and tested but it was negative.:cry: I hate that.

:hugs: I'm sorry, I hate it too. Hoping your not out.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> We;; i went ahead and tested but it was negative.:cry: I hate that.

You're not out yet nlb. Hang in there.


----------



## dragonfly26

Like the new avatar misscalais, I'm assuming that's you?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Like the new avatar misscalais, I'm assuming that's you?

Thank you Lol yes that's me :D haha
I figured out how to upload pics the other day lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> We;; i went ahead and tested but it was negative.:cry: I hate that.

Aww I'm sorry it was bfn. What did you test with FXed for you.


----------



## CJGirl

Very pretty pic Misscalais! My hair was the same color until Tuesday. It took 7 hours at my hairdresser's, but I went red. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Very pretty pic Misscalais! My hair was the same color until Tuesday. It took 7 hours at my hairdresser's, but I went red. How is everyone doing today?

Thanks Hun!
Lol my sister went red too and omg it's amazing did you go like candy apple red?
No new symptoms to report, CP is high soft and closed hoping that's a good sign for me but I recall it being like that a few times in previous mths. But normally its low firm and closed. We will see I guess.
How about you?


----------



## Misscalais

I just found an interesting read check it out girls.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1514515-great-post-hcg-levels-bfp.html


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> We;; i went ahead and tested but it was negative.:cry: I hate that.
> 
> Aww I'm sorry it was bfn. What did you test with FXed for you.Click to expand...

I used the internet cheappies. I only have one digital one left but don't want to use it yet.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Very pretty pic Misscalais! My hair was the same color until Tuesday. It took 7 hours at my hairdresser's, but I went red. How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Thanks Hun!
> Lol my sister went red too and omg it's amazing did you go like candy apple red?
> No new symptoms to report, CP is high soft and closed hoping that's a good sign for me but I recall it being like that a few times in previous mths. But normally its low firm and closed. We will see I guess.
> How about you?Click to expand...

Yes it is a candy apple color! I was nervous, but my hairdresser is amazing! She got all of the black out and the color is nice and even. I hope I ovulated either Tues or Wed since I got a smiley on Tues. We have followed the SMEP with pre seed and that has been going well. We skip tomorrow and then BD on Sat. I am so glad there is a lot going on again this cycle or I would go crazy!


----------



## CJGirl

Well ladies, I kept using OPKs since I only got that one smiley Tuesday morning, just to be safe, but because of what I had read I was sure that was my O day because they said CB Digi OPKs don't give false positives. Well they must sometimes because I got a smiley today! I was expected to ovulate today according to FF though, but so much for following the SMEP perfectly! I will be surprised though if this is not the cycle for my BFP because DH and I have been busy!!! We have BD the past 3 days and were suppose to skip today, but with this positive I guess we will today and the next 2 and then skip! But fine by me lol 

Hope y'all are doing well. nlb, did you test again? :dust:


----------



## nlb

CJgirl i hope you get that BFP soon. Maybe its posible to o more than once in a cycle? Not sure. As for me i still havn't seen Af but i have no symptoms of being pregnant. I m a little tired and my lower back hurts a little but maybe AF i coming soon. I havn't taken another test. I will give it a few more days and test again if she never shows. I was spoting last week and i thought she was coming but no.


----------



## CJGirl

From all that I have read it is not possible to O more than once in a cycle. You can only release multiple eggs during one O. I feel like maybe I imagined the smiley face on Tues lol nlb, those could be pregnancy symptoms. Is AF already late?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Well ladies, I kept using OPKs since I only got that one smiley Tuesday morning, just to be safe, but because of what I had read I was sure that was my O day because they said CB Digi OPKs don't give false positives. Well they must sometimes because I got a smiley today! I was expected to ovulate today according to FF though, but so much for following the SMEP perfectly! I will be surprised though if this is not the cycle for my BFP because DH and I have been busy!!! We have BD the past 3 days and were suppose to skip today, but with this positive I guess we will today and the next 2 and then skip! But fine by me lol
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well. nlb, did you test again? :dust:

Oh dear! Lol maybe you had a little serge that day? Least you have got some good :sex: in there this mth. I'd go for it tonight, skip tomorrow and go for it again the next night. Seems you O between 12-36 hrs after the 1st + OPK.
Good luck! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> CJgirl i hope you get that BFP soon. Maybe its posible to o more than once in a cycle? Not sure. As for me i still havn't seen Af but i have no symptoms of being pregnant. I m a little tired and my lower back hurts a little but maybe AF i coming soon. I havn't taken another test. I will give it a few more days and test again if she never shows. I was spoting last week and i thought she was coming but no.

How many days late are you nlb? FXed.


----------



## Misscalais

Nothing to report from me apart from waking with a head ache and really tired the last two days.


----------



## nlb

I am 5 days late. I broke down and took another test and it was negative.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I am 5 days late. I broke down and took another test and it was negative.

Did you use another internet cheapie? I stopped getting those because I read that some people never get positives on them even when they are very late and get a positive on a different test.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I am 5 days late. I broke down and took another test and it was negative.
> 
> Did you use another internet cheapie? I stopped getting those because I read that some people never get positives on them even when they are very late and get a positive on a different test.Click to expand...

Yes it was a cheapie internet one. Maybe i will try the digital i have. I just don't want to waist it.


----------



## Misscalais

Can you get some FRERs?


----------



## CJGirl

If you can get some FRER that would probably be good I think.


----------



## nlb

i used the digital one today and it was negative. I told my husband that i tried the chepies and they were negative so i used the expensive one.He laughed and said "its ok we will keep tring and we will buy u some more expensive ones" lol


----------



## Misscalais

Lol that's funny, sorry about the bfn though. I think digi's are only 25 mIU so might be too early for one to work yet.


----------



## Misscalais

Bfn for me today.


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry about the BFNs girls. FX that AF stays away for y'all though! I can't wait to test!


----------



## nlb

Still :af:. now that ive had all these Negative results im just waiting for it to come and go so i can try again. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I finaly finish Christmas shopping. Sorry about ur :bfn: misscalais. I hope all of use get our :bfp: soon.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Still :af:. now that ive had all these Negative results im just waiting for it to come and go so i can try again. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I finaly finish Christmas shopping. Sorry about ur :bfn: misscalais. I hope all of use get our :bfp: soon.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I was like that last mth, AF came on CD36 was a horrible wait. Day CD are you now? 
I hope your BfP shows up soon


----------



## nlb

Im on CD36 today.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope you get or BFP soon. FX for you. I got another smiley today. That's 3 days in a row! I guess I will just continue to BD and see what happens.


----------



## Misscalais

FX for you Hun! I'm sure you will catch the egg this mth you have done a lot of :sex: this cycle. :haha:


----------



## CJGirl

Well I had a neg OPK this morning and I hope we caught the egg because now I am sick and have been in bed all day :nope: Tomorrow is our one year wedding anniversary so I hope I feel better and maybe can BD one more time for insurance. What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, are you doing okay? We haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm sure you caught it this time Hun! You did well.
Did you use preseed this cycle?
No symptoms for me, don't think I'll see bfp this cycle I honestly don't think I ovulated. CP is low firm and feels slightly open. So feeling pretty out.


----------



## nlb

Well im getting frusterated. Im on CD38 and still no AF. What the heck is going on . i don't even have any signs to start.:wacko:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well im getting frusterated. Im on CD38 and still no AF. What the heck is going on . i don't even have any signs to start.:wacko:

I'd pop into the DR and get bloods done. That way you will get some sort of answer so you not just waiting around.


----------



## Misscalais

Bfn again for me this morning.
I wasn't going to test at all this mth but I gave in and kicking myself because I knew there was a possibility that I didn't even ovulate. :dohh:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I'm sure you caught it this time Hun! You did well.
> Did you use preseed this cycle?
> No symptoms for me, don't think I'll see bfp this cycle I honestly don't think I ovulated. CP is low firm and feels slightly open. So feeling pretty out.

I did use preseed every time this cycle, but I was still very sick today so I went to the dr and I have the flu. They did a pregnancy test, but I know it was to early. He said if I am pregnant the meds can't hurt the baby, but he also said the the flu could effect my being able to conceive at all this cycle. I am going to hold on to some hope that it didn't hurt anything and just focus on getting well. Right now I can't even get out of bed! I spent my first wedding anniversary in bed and now I can't even be around DH and DD :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well im getting frusterated. Im on CD38 and still no AF. What the heck is going on . i don't even have any signs to start.:wacko:

I agree with Misscalais. Maybe see the dr and find out what is going on. FX for you!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Bfn again for me this morning.
> I wasn't going to test at all this mth but I gave in and kicking myself because I knew there was a possibility that I didn't even ovulate. :dohh:

Sorry about the BFN. It is so hard not to test! But I hope you did ovulate and that you get your BFP soon. I hope at least one of us does this cycle. It has been such a rough one for us all.


----------



## nlb

I hope u feel better cjgirl. I hope u still get ur bfp.
I'm kind of scared to go to the dr.im now on day 41 with no Af.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I hope u feel better cjgirl. I hope u still get ur bfp.
> I'm kind of scared to go to the dr.im now on day 41 with no Af.

It could be that you are pregnant, but maybe a hpt is unable to pick it up. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## nlb

I hope u feel better cjgirl. I hope u still get ur bfp.
I'm kind of scared to go to the dr.im now on day 41 with no Af.


----------



## nlb

Ok so ive made an appt to go see my OBGYN. But i have to wait till Jan 8th. This is going to be a long wait. I hope its nothing to serious. 
Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm out AF showed early :cry: I'm do done with this. I don't understand what's going on with my body and why it's not happening. I'm sick of seeing my friends falling preg 1st time round while I'm still here not pregnant! 
Sorry guys this just hurts a lot more this time. 
nlb I have everything crossed your bfp shows very soon.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I'm out AF showed early :cry: I'm do done with this. I don't understand what's going on with my body and why it's not happening. I'm sick of seeing my friends falling preg 1st time round while I'm still here not pregnant!
> Sorry guys this just hurts a lot more this time.
> nlb I have everything crossed your bfp shows very soon.

I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs: I understand how you feel and how frustrating it is. I have people all around me who are pregnant or just gave birth and weren't even trying. It is so disappointing and no one seems to understand the devastation with the exception of y'all. I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok so ive made an appt to go see my OBGYN. But i have to wait till Jan 8th. This is going to be a long wait. I hope its nothing to serious.
> Hope everyone is doing well today.

That is a long time to wait, but at least you have an appointment now and will hopefully get some answers. I hope that everything is okay and in the mean time that you are feeling well.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun, I'm so sad. I wasn't even expecting it so when I got up this morning to go to the loo it was a very unpleasant surprise. So my theory of not ovulating this mth seems more likely now.
Onwards and upwards I guess. Hubby will be on holidays for a week or two from Sunday so hopefully that will relax him a bit more and we can just enjoy each other a bit more. 
How's your flu going? I hope your on the mend.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks Hun, I'm so sad. I wasn't even expecting it so when I got up this morning to go to the loo it was a very unpleasant surprise. So my theory of not ovulating this mth seems more likely now.
> Onwards and upwards I guess. Hubby will be on holidays for a week or two from Sunday so hopefully that will relax him a bit more and we can just enjoy each other a bit more.
> How's your flu going? I hope your on the mend.

Hopefully holiday break will be good for us all. I am on medication now, but I am still feeling pretty bad. I hope that by Saturday at least I feel well enough to finish preparing for Christmas. I have read in a few places that it is unlikely to get a true AF if you do not ovulate. Is it possible that you ovulated really early this go and did not know? I am getting very tired of all this myself. I don't understand why it is so difficult.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I'm out AF showed early :cry: I'm do done with this. I don't understand what's going on with my body and why it's not happening. I'm sick of seeing my friends falling preg 1st time round while I'm still here not pregnant!
> Sorry guys this just hurts a lot more this time.
> nlb I have everything crossed your bfp shows very soon.

Im so sorry ur af showed. Maybe u will get it this month. Hope ur doing ok


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hopefully holiday break will be good for us all. I am on medication now, but I am still feeling pretty bad. I hope that by Saturday at least I feel well enough to finish preparing for Christmas. I have read in a few places that it is unlikely to get a true AF if you do not ovulate. Is it possible that you ovulated really early this go and did not know? I am getting very tired of all this myself. I don't understand why it is so difficult.

My AF for the last three mths haven been normal. They have been very light and like a light pink mucusy type, never been like it before now. So I'm not really sure what's going on.
But fingers crossed everything works itself out.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im so sorry ur af showed. Maybe u will get it this month. Hope ur doing ok

Thanks Hun.


----------



## CJGirl

Hope y'all have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## nlb

I hope u girl have had a great Christmas. I still havnt started AF but i think its coming i had a little pink today so we will see. Today is CD46


----------



## CJGirl

Nlb, have you tested again? I have been testing since 9 dpo and still BFN, but I guess it could still be early.


----------



## nlb

Yes i tested it was still BFN.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
Merry Christmas!
I'm CD8 how is everyone?


----------



## nlb

Doing great how was ur Christmas


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Doing great how was ur Christmas

Awesome! Are you still getting bfn Hun? What are you testing with?
Christmas was fun, ate way too much food lol kids got very spoilt


----------



## dragonfly26

Hey ladies, I'm still here just have been super busy and dd has decide she she won't nap anymore which leaves me absolutely no free time durig the day. I hope you all had a great Christmas. We have been running non stop for what seem like the last month! Honestly with being so busy we didn't get as many bd sessions in as I would have likens but hopeful it was enough. I'm not going to test until around January 6th. Due right around the 3rd so hopefully I'll be able to hold off. Hoping everyone is doing great and sorry I've been Mia.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm glad everyone is back! Hope you all had a Merry Christmas! AF is due today, but still a no show and still BFN, but I am going to hold on to a little bit of hope that there was late implantation or something. With having been so sick though and missing the last bit of days to BD because of it I am not too optimistic.


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone today? I am on CD31, which is the longest a cycle has been for me. I had some pretty bad cramps last night, but now nothing. I got a BFN this morning. I could have ovulated a bit later than I thought since I got 3 days of positive OPKs, but I don't know. I'm not too hopeful since we did not get to BD again after the last positive because of the stupid flu! Hope everyone has a fun New Year's Eve! Anyone doing anything special?


----------



## dragonfly26

I hope it Late implantation. It's definitely a possibility. I hate how cycle are not consistant! Talk about driving you crazy! I have no symptoms and with having been so busy I'm not feeling to hopeful ;-( 
Happy new years eve to you ladies! We ate going to a party in my parents neighborhood. There are a lot of people that we are friends with there so it should e a good time. Just hoping I can make it till midnight I feel like such a fuddy duddy but not used to being out that late, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

I started cramping a bit again earlier, but it has gone away. I don't know what to think. I am hoping I don't have a long cycle because that just means that 31 days will no longer be the longest possible one and that will be so much more frustrated. Now I am wondering also if having the flu prevented me from ovulating at all. Oh well, I will try and focus on the fun tonight. We are going to my sister in laws house to stay over. I am with you Dragonfly, I don't know if I can make it until midnight! We didn't last year lol


----------



## CJGirl

Well, I'm out...again :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Well, I'm out...again :cry:

:-( I'm so sorry Hun.
How many mths have you been ttc for now? Have you considered a trip to the dr just to get things checked out? I think I might if I don't end up falling in the next two mths.
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm still here just have been super busy and dd has decide she she won't nap anymore which leaves me absolutely no free time durig the day. I hope you all had a great Christmas. We have been running non stop for what seem like the last month! Honestly with being so busy we didn't get as many bd sessions in as I would have likens but hopeful it was enough. I'm not going to test until around January 6th. Due right around the 3rd so hopefully I'll be able to hold off. Hoping everyone is doing great and sorry I've been Mia.

Glas to see your back Hun.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb when is your dr appt, I can't remember what date you said. Still now AF?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out...again :cry:
> 
> :-( I'm so sorry Hun.
> How many mths have you been ttc for now? Have you considered a trip to the dr just to get things checked out? I think I might if I don't end up falling in the next two mths.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Misscalais :hugs: It's been 7 months, but I don't really count the first month because I had just had my Mirena out and I doubt my body was ready then anyhow. DH and I have decided to take a break for a bit. We aren't going to prevent it, but I think this cycle, though it will be hard for me, I'm not going to OPK or chart or anything. I will always be counting days in my mind though I'm sure. And of course talking to y'all about it lol Here the doctors don't consider you to have any problems and won't see you about fertility issues until it has been a year. We did one of those at home sperm check tests that tests count. It was positive, but that is all it tests for. So when we do go to the dr I think we will check his motility before I have anything checked.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks Misscalais :hugs: It's been 7 months, but I don't really count the first month because I had just had my Mirena out and I doubt my body was ready then anyhow. DH and I have decided to take a break for a bit. We aren't going to prevent it, but I think this cycle, though it will be hard for me, I'm not going to OPK or chart or anything. I will always be counting days in my mind though I'm sure. And of course talking to y'all about it lol Here the doctors don't consider you to have any problems and won't see you about fertility issues until it has been a year. We did one of those at home sperm check tests that tests count. It was positive, but that is all it tests for. So when we do go to the dr I think we will check his motility before I have anything checked.

I'm not doing OPKs this mth or checking cp either. Ill just be looking out for EWCM and trying to BD every 2nd day or so.
Yeah that's the same here, but ill be telling a little white lie and say that we have been trying for that long, we haven't used any form of protection for the last 2.5 years so its not really a lie lol just only been actively trying for 5 mths.
Hopefully we won't have to see a dr and it just happens


----------



## CJGirl

Yeah I would think that wouldn't be the same as lying if you haven't been using anything for that long lol I can't get away with that though since my doctors had to give me the okay to begin trying and they know lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I'm sorry the witch showed, was hoping you were getting your bfp, but at least your not still in limbo. Hopefully being more relaxed about it will help things along. And I know what you mean regardless of using pols and charting it is impossible not to be counting. 
Misscalais, I would t consider it a lie either, lol. So does that mean you are going to schedule an appointment? 
Nlb, how are you doing? Any news? Af?


----------



## nlb

Well Af finally showed after 52 days. How is everyone doing. Hope ya had a great new year!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Well Af finally showed after 52 days. How is everyone doing. Hope ya had a great new year!

Wow! How frustrating! Are you still going to go to the doctor? Have you had long cycles like that before?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well Af finally showed after 52 days. How is everyone doing. Hope ya had a great new year!

I'm so sorry. At least now you know that you can begin trying again. That has to be frustrating for you. I hope you don't have a cycle that long again.


----------



## nlb

No iv'e never had a cycle that long. I'm still going to go to the dr. on the 8th. It has been a long wait. And i want to see why my cyckes have been so weird. Now my son is sick. So i hope he dosn't get me sick.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol CJGirl, well I guess you have to wait the full 12 mths then, I don't have a family GP at the moment because we have moved states, still looking for a good one.
Ill definitely be making an appt if it doesn't happen in the next few mths. 
Nlb wow that's such a long cycle! I'm guessing you didn't ovulate in the 1st part of the cycle hope the Dr can help you out to see what's going on.


----------



## Misscalais

So I know I said I wasn't going to do OPKs but I did one this morning, what do you guys think? Nearly positive? I'm Cd14 and have been crampy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nlb

I think u should bd tonight I've heard that some women cramp a little when that o


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I think u should bd tonight I've heard that some women cramp a little when that o

Thanks Hun, I just realised the pic is upside down lol! We Bd last night and hope to tonight and the next night as well. FX'ed.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> So I know I said I wasn't going to do OPKs but I did one this morning, what do you guys think? Nearly positive? I'm Cd14 and have been crampy.

Looks positive or almost positive, is say get busy, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

I agree. It looks either positive or very close.  Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## CJGirl

This not trying thing is not going to be easy! I think it is getting hard for DH to see me so upset every month. Thing is, not trying is not going to make me not be upset at the end of the month if I don't get a BFP.


----------



## dragonfly26

I know what you mean, if only you could turn your brain off of ttc. Otherwise no matter what your still trying.


----------



## dragonfly26

Well af die today, no sign as of yet. No tests in the house and feel hesitant to even test. Hmm. No symptoms either way so I shuts don't know.


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry on my phone should read * due not die and * just not shuts, lol


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Well af die today, no sign as of yet. No tests in the house and feel hesitant to even test. Hmm. No symptoms either way so I shuts don't know.

FX for you! Sometimes I like not having tests in the house so that I can't keep testing! Hoping for your BFP! It's about time that one of us gets one! Also, DH and I talked and felt like we would be even more upset if we didn't try and got another BFN this month. So we decided to try the SMEP again and hope that we can go through with all of it! We didn't get to finish it properly since I got sick. So we will see!


----------



## nlb

Its been a while sence one of us has had a BFP.This month has got to be better for all of us Good luck girls.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls we have BD the last three nights and will go again tomorrow night I gave in and checked cp lol it is SHOW so FXed we catch it this mth. My old bestie just had her lil man yesterday and I'm so clucky, I want my turn :brat: lol
I agree cjgirl no matter what bnf is just as hard regardless :-(
FXed dragonfly! When do you plan on testing is AF is still a no show?


----------



## dragonfly26

I was planning on holding off until Sunday, but I have some running around to do today so maybe, even though I know they are iffy, I will get some Walmart cheapies while I'm out. I'm just impressed I've waited this long, lol. I wonder though if because of what happened earlier this month that would cause my cycle to be screwy.


----------



## CJGirl

I know what you mean Misscalais! I am going to a friends baby shower tomorrow and my best friend is pregnant also and she wasn't trying. I am so happy for them, but it is also so hard to be around them! I want to be a supportive friend, but it's soooooo frustrating!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

So I bought an equate brand test at Walmart used it when I got home and bfp!!! I'm in shock thought for sure would be negative. I haven't told anyone except for now, you ladies. I'm now all of a sudden worried. I want this to be for real sooo bad!!!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> So I bought an equate brand test at Walmart used it when I got home and bfp!!! I'm in shock thought for sure would be negative. I haven't told anyone except for now, you ladies. I'm now all of a sudden worried. I want this to be for real sooo bad!!!

Dragonfly, that is so great!!! I hope everything works out for you. I am sure this BFP is real and that in 9 months you will have your little one!:happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> So I bought an equate brand test at Walmart used it when I got home and bfp!!! I'm in shock thought for sure would be negative. I haven't told anyone except for now, you ladies. I'm now all of a sudden worried. I want this to be for real sooo bad!!!
> 
> Dragonfly, that is so great!!! I hope everything works out for you. I am sure this BFP is real and that in 9 months you will have your little one!:happydance:Click to expand...

I sure hope your right, last month was so depressing. The doctors office called to confirm what would be my 1st appointment with them had last months bfp stuck, so I explained how I had started bleeding last month, hello I came to your office people and you confirmed it was a loss!!, anyway told them I had tested today and got a positive and they scheduled me for January 29, which will be 7 1/2 weeks. 

I am praying for each of you that this is your cycle for your bfps!!!!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> So I bought an equate brand test at Walmart used it when I got home and bfp!!! I'm in shock thought for sure would be negative. I haven't told anyone except for now, you ladies. I'm now all of a sudden worried. I want this to be for real sooo bad!!!
> 
> Dragonfly, that is so great!!! I hope everything works out for you. I am sure this BFP is real and that in 9 months you will have your little one!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope your right, last month was so depressing. The doctors office called to confirm what would be my 1st appointment with them had last months bfp stuck, so I explained how I had started bleeding last month, hello I came to your office people and you confirmed it was a loss!!, anyway told them I had tested today and got a positive and they scheduled me for January 29, which will be 7 1/2 weeks.
> 
> I am praying for each of you that this is your cycle for your bfps!!!!Click to expand...

Oh that is great news i hope everything works out. let us know how it goes


----------



## Misscalais

Oh wow congrats! That's so awesome. I'm praying for a very sticky bean for you.
So exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I know what you mean Misscalais! I am going to a friends baby shower tomorrow and my best friend is pregnant also and she wasn't trying. I am so happy for them, but it is also so hard to be around them! I want to be a supportive friend, but it's soooooo frustrating!!!

It's so hard :-( I hope we both get our BFPs very soon. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle lol I'm like Cd 16 and I think I've o'ed but I'm not really sure. I don't know if I'm in TWW yet or not lol so I guess that's kind of a good thing cause its stopping me from testing. I'm not going to test until like the 20th so we will see how we go.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Misscalais! I am going to a friends baby shower tomorrow and my best friend is pregnant also and she wasn't trying. I am so happy for them, but it is also so hard to be around them! I want to be a supportive friend, but it's soooooo frustrating!!!
> 
> It's so hard :-( I hope we both get our BFPs very soon. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle lol I'm like Cd 16 and I think I've o'ed but I'm not really sure. I don't know if I'm in TWW yet or not lol so I guess that's kind of a good thing cause its stopping me from testing. I'm not going to test until like the 20th so we will see how we go.Click to expand...

Sometimes it is a bit easier not to test if you have no idea what CD your on. FX for you! :flower: DH hurt his back yesterday and can hardly move. I hope it's nothing serious, but I told him I feel really selfish hoping he gets better asap since we have to start BD next week!


----------



## Misscalais

Lol yeah I agree.
Hope your hubbies back mends soon.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Lol yeah I agree.
> Hope your hubbies back mends soon.

Thanks! He is moving around a bit more so we are hoping it is just a muscle spasm. I feel so bad worrying about making babies when he has a mountain bike race coming up also. I hope it is not something awful!


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Misscalais! I am going to a friends baby shower tomorrow and my best friend is pregnant also and she wasn't trying. I am so happy for them, but it is also so hard to be around them! I want to be a supportive friend, but it's soooooo frustrating!!!
> 
> It's so hard :-( I hope we both get our BFPs very soon. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle lol I'm like Cd 16 and I think I've o'ed but I'm not really sure. I don't know if I'm in TWW yet or not lol so I guess that's kind of a good thing cause its stopping me from testing. I'm not going to test until like the 20th so we will see how we go.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it is a bit easier not to test if you have no idea what CD your on. FX for you! :flower: DH hurt his back yesterday and can hardly move. I hope it's nothing serious, but I told him I feel really selfish hoping he gets better asap since we have to start BD next week!Click to expand...


Oh no, what happened? I hope he is ok and it's nothing major.


----------



## CJGirl

He isn't sure what happened. He said he was at the end of a ride and it just started hurting so bad he could hardly stand it, but that he didn't do anything that seemed to have caused it like turning quickly or hitting a bump. I think that maybe he just got cold and had a muscle spasm. He is able to move around even more today, but if it doesn't feel much better soon he will probably have it checked. He says he's good to go as far a BD, but I will be doing most of the work lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Of course he is, lol. Back injuries are terrible, I thankfully have never had any but know a few people who have and it sounds like they are hard to treat. Hopefully just a spasm. 

So I started feeling nauseous last night and has continued all day so far. I feel on the verge of throwing up at anytime. I didn't have morning sickness with dd, but either that's what it is or I'm getting the flu. Is it to soon for ms?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Of course he is, lol. Back injuries are terrible, I thankfully have never had any but know a few people who have and it sounds like they are hard to treat. Hopefully just a spasm.
> 
> So I started feeling nauseous last night and has continued all day so far. I feel on the verge of throwing up at anytime. I didn't have morning sickness with dd, but either that's what it is or I'm getting the flu. Is it to soon for ms?

I think it's the hormones that cause ms, so it may not be too early. I never threw up with DD, but I felt like I was going to any second most of my first trimester and that was even worse than actually getting sick. Hope you feel better soon and that it is ms and not the flu!


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you get some good BD in there CJgirl. :haha: 
Dragonfly I got chronic MS with both my boys, vomited everyday from 6.5 weeks with 2nd DS right up into 20+ weeks. It was nasty. Plus had to look after DS1 how was still only a baby it was hard. So yes it's possible to get it this early.
I'm CD18 now and not 100% sure if I've oed. So confusing. I did another OPK today and cp check and the test looks the same as the one I posted on here and cp is still high but more squishy, more than its ever been and slightly open. I don't know what my body is doing lol


----------



## nlb

Ok girls my appoitment is tommorrow at 3:45 for the obgyn. Hoping eveything is fine. Im now on Cd7 and ready to get moving. lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok girls my appoitment is tommorrow at 3:45 for the obgyn. Hoping eveything is fine. Im now on Cd7 and ready to get moving. lol

Good luck honey! I hope all goes well and that there is nothing wrong xo


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok girls my appoitment is tommorrow at 3:45 for the obgyn. Hoping eveything is fine. Im now on Cd7 and ready to get moving. lol

Good luck today! Let us know what they say.


----------



## nlb

Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe we r getting a lot o rain today.


----------



## CJGirl

Good luck with your appointment and let us know how things go! Hope everything is okay.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe we r getting a lot o rain today.

It has been raining here all day too. Hope you get to your appt okay. I went to the store and immediately wanted to come back home.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day. Stay safe we r getting a lot o rain today.
> 
> It has been raining here all day too. Hope you get to your appt okay. I went to the store and immediately wanted to come back home.Click to expand...

I will be fine its just 5 min. down the rd. Im about to leave. Be careful CJGirl it is ugly out there. 
I will let ya know what the Dr. says when i get back.


----------



## Misscalais

I feel like this cycle is going forever! Does anyone else feel like as each mth goes past with out a bfp the next mth feels extra long? I don't know how many DPO I actually am lol I think I might have oed around CD15/16 this mth I'm not really 100% sure.


----------



## nlb

Well i went to the dr. and i realy like this one. She seems like she is concerned and is running lots of test. I have to go back friday so they can take my blood because i was dehydrated and the lady couldnt find a vain. I also have to make an appt to get an ultrasound to check my overies. She said she thinks that im just not ovulating so she said if that is so she has something that will make me ovulate. She also did an exam and she i was very inflaimed and that might be why ive been bleeding. so she gave me a precription to see if that will help with that and they r going to check my thyroids. The guy dr i went wth a few months ago didn't do all this. so i feel like she cares. i think im going to stick with her.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I feel like this cycle is going forever! Does anyone else feel like as each mth goes past with out a bfp the next mth feels extra long? I don't know how many DPO I actually am lol I think I might have oed around CD15/16 this mth I'm not really 100% sure.

At the beginning of my cycle I feel like time goes pretty quickly, but as soon as I ovulate the 2WW seems to take forever! I am trying to find things to keep my mind off of it this time! Hope your 2WW doesn't drag on too long and that at the end of it you get your BFP! I start my OPKs tomorrow.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well i went to the dr. and i realy like this one. She seems like she is concerned and is running lots of test. I have to go back friday so they can take my blood because i was dehydrated and the lady couldnt find a vain. I also have to make an appt to get an ultrasound to check my overies. She said she thinks that im just not ovulating so she said if that is so she has something that will make me ovulate. She also did an exam and she i was very inflaimed and that might be why ive been bleeding. so she gave me a precription to see if that will help with that and they r going to check my thyroids. The guy dr i went wth a few months ago didn't do all this. so i feel like she cares. i think im going to stick with her.

It's great that you found a doctor you like. That is so important. I hope that all your tests come back with good results and if you need anything to help you at least you know she will be willing to do that for you. On another note, is it still raining down there? It hasn't stopped here all day! I am kind of sick of this bad weather...it makes me lazy lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well i went to the dr. and i realy like this one. She seems like she is concerned and is running lots of test. I have to go back friday so they can take my blood because i was dehydrated and the lady couldnt find a vain. I also have to make an appt to get an ultrasound to check my overies. She said she thinks that im just not ovulating so she said if that is so she has something that will make me ovulate. She also did an exam and she i was very inflaimed and that might be why ive been bleeding. so she gave me a precription to see if that will help with that and they r going to check my thyroids. The guy dr i went wth a few months ago didn't do all this. so i feel like she cares. i think im going to stick with her.

That's so awesome Hun!
Lets hope they can find out what's going on, fix it and you get your much awaited bfp very soon 
Male drs suck they aren't sensitive to a women's needs so I think it's great you got a lady that cares


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> At the beginning of my cycle I feel like time goes pretty quickly, but as soon as I ovulate the 2WW seems to take forever! I am trying to find things to keep my mind off of it this time! Hope your 2WW doesn't drag on too long and that at the end of it you get your BFP! I start my OPKs tomorrow.

We are doing bathroom renos at the moment so its helping a little and the fact that I ran out of IC tests means I can't obsessively poas lol! Good luck with the OPKs  are you still using the smiley ones?


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, glad to hear you like your doctor  I'm happy to hear she is being thorough and very optimistic. 
Misscalais, is your ticker right for o around 15th? We are doing a kitchen Reno, woohoo for for distractions! It is definitely time consuming, but very stressful at the same time. Ours has been slow going. We started taking walls down nearly 9 months ago, and just recently added a door where a window was. We have some guys coming out to do a measurement for cabinets today, woohoo. I finally feel like we're making some progress. 
Cj girl, yay for starting opks!!! Are you still planning on doing the smep? I too hate glumly weather, really makes me feel unmotivated to want to do anything. 

I've been having waves of nausea since Sunday, yesterday was by far the best day. I found that when I stay busy I feel better, or eat, lol. I gained a crap load of weight when I was pregnant with dd so I'm trying to not let that happen this time. If do, I do, i guess, but would really like to keep within the range this time.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> At the beginning of my cycle I feel like time goes pretty quickly, but as soon as I ovulate the 2WW seems to take forever! I am trying to find things to keep my mind off of it this time! Hope your 2WW doesn't drag on too long and that at the end of it you get your BFP! I start my OPKs tomorrow.
> 
> We are doing bathroom renos at the moment so its helping a little and the fact that I ran out of IC tests means I can't obsessively poas lol! Good luck with the OPKs  are you still using the smiley ones?Click to expand...

Yes I have stuck with the smiley face ones since they are so easy to read. And I had a $10 off coupon so they really weren't that bad price wise. We are going to try the SMEP thing again and hope it works! I am sick again, no as badly though. I just hope I don't get any worse. This weather is messing with my sinuses I think. FX for you! My ICs are in the mail!


----------



## CJGirl

DH went to the dr today and to our relief he just has a pulled muscle. With some muscle relaxers and more rest, he will be fine!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, glad to hear you like your doctor  I'm happy to hear she is being thorough and very optimistic.
> Misscalais, is your ticker right for o around 15th? We are doing a kitchen Reno, woohoo for for distractions! It is definitely time consuming, but very stressful at the same time. Ours has been slow going. We started taking walls down nearly 9 months ago, and just recently added a door where a window was. We have some guys coming out to do a measurement for cabinets today, woohoo. I finally feel like we're making some progress.
> Cj girl, yay for starting opks!!! Are you still planning on doing the smep? I too hate glumly weather, really makes me feel unmotivated to want to do anything.
> 
> I've been having waves of nausea since Sunday, yesterday was by far the best day. I found that when I stay busy I feel better, or eat, lol. I gained a crap load of weight when I was pregnant with dd so I'm trying to not let that happen this time. If do, I do, i guess, but would really like to keep within the range this time.

Lol! Hubby is doing our whole bathroom ( he's a plumber ) and a jack of all trades so ripped everything out himself, plumbing and tiling all by himself too  its quite a small bathroom so not too hard for him. Ill put before and after pics up when we are done.
My tracker should be right but I'm pretty sure I o'ed earlier this mth I'm not really sure.
Don't worry too much about your weight gain. Try snack on fruit and nuts and you should be fine  eating small amounts more often is meant to help heaps with morning sickness


----------



## CJGirl

Yay for doing renovations! That is a great distraction for both of you! I am sick again, but not even close to being as bad as before. So sleeping in super late has been my distraction. I am not going to let it get in the way of BD when we are suppose though! If DH can BD with a sick person, I'm fine! lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Glad to hear it is just a pulled muscle, although no fun, much better than what it could have been. Sorry to hear your sick again. I don't know what's going on with the sickness thing but same thing here, get sick feel better get sick again. More my dd and dh, but its getting ridiculous!!!! Hope you feel better


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Glad to hear it is just a pulled muscle, although no fun, much better than what it could have been. Sorry to hear your sick again. I don't know what's going on with the sickness thing but same thing here, get sick feel better get sick again. More my dd and dh, but its getting ridiculous!!!! Hope you feel better

Thanks. I'm glad DD has managed to stay well. I think we are all going to get flu shots to prevent any more of that from happening. I am just ready to feel normal again! It is so frustrating. School starts Mon, so hopefully by then I will feel better!


----------



## CJGirl

How's everyone doing? Any news? I got a smiley yesterday, so just BD going on here. My friend was induced this morning and I am excited, but ready for my turn!


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck CJgirl! 
No symptoms or anything for me. Bathroom is finally nearly finished.


----------



## CJGirl

Awesome! Show us some before and afters, if you can!


----------



## Misscalais

Will do Hun  still not done just waiting on the shower screen and tile around the window. So excited!
How is everyone. Bfn for me today. Not sure what I was thinking testing so early lol I actually got really upset seeing it :-(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Will do Hun  still not done just waiting on the shower screen and tile around the window. So excited!
> How is everyone. Bfn for me today. Not sure what I was thinking testing so early lol I actually got really upset seeing it :-(

Sorry about the BFN, but if your ticker is correct it is still very early. Don't lose hope! :hugs: I always try and tell myself that I'm not out until AF is here! I have one more BD to go to finish off the SMEP, but I am back to negative OPKs. Guess my 2WW officially starts today and I hope it goes by fast. I start back to school tonight and have lots of plans so I am hoping that will make it fly by!


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: misscalais, Don't give hope, it is still super early. Glad to hear renovations are coming along and can't wait to see pics. I wish I could say ours was making forward progress, I gues it is I am on the process of choosing cabinets, counters and backsplash. So many choices and I and the most indecisive person so it's not an easy task, lol. 
Cj, woohoo to back to school and distractions. Are you happy to be going back? How many classes are you taking? 
Nlb, how are you doing? Anything new?


----------



## nlb

Im doing good. Just waiting to see if i get a smiley face this month or not. Im on CD14 today and still no smiley :cry:Maybe tomorrow. I went today to get my blood drawn and my ultra sound to check my overies and i go back to the gyno on the 22nd. finaly they got a vain it only took 4 times lol.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> :hugs: misscalais, Don't give hope, it is still super early. Glad to hear renovations are coming along and can't wait to see pics. I wish I could say ours was making forward progress, I gues it is I am on the process of choosing cabinets, counters and backsplash. So many choices and I and the most indecisive person so it's not an easy task, lol.
> Cj, woohoo to back to school and distractions. Are you happy to be going back? How many classes are you taking?
> Nlb, how are you doing? Anything new?

I am really glad to be going back. I am only taking one class this time, fingerprinting, so I won't be overloaded. And it will be something interesting and useful so it won't be too stressful. I am going to start testing on the 21. I know it's early, but I am extra anxious this time.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Im doing good. Just waiting to see if i get a smiley face this month or not. Im on CD14 today and still no smiley :cry:Maybe tomorrow. I went today to get my blood drawn and my ultra sound to check my overies and i go back to the gyno on the 22nd. finaly they got a vain it only took 4 times lol.

Hope you get your smiley soon :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Sorry about the BFN, but if your ticker is correct it is still very early. Don't lose hope! :hugs: I always try and tell myself that I'm not out until AF is here! I have one more BD to go to finish off the SMEP, but I am back to negative OPKs. Guess my 2WW officially starts today and I hope it goes by fast. I start back to school tonight and have lots of plans so I am hoping that will make it fly by!

Thanks Hun, I know i just couldnt help myself. i always trick myself into thinking ill b lucky and see a super faint line.I'm very emotional this month. Crying over the drop of a hat. My boys are being super naughty, hubby is being very distant with me and I feel like he isn't showing me any affection other than sex. I'm over TTC I said jokingly to hubby when we 1st started if it took longer than 6 mths then I didn't want to try any longer. I honestly didn't think it would take us so this long as the boys were done in the 1st 2-3 mths trying. Yay for getting all your BD in  FXed for you.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> :hugs: misscalais, Don't give hope, it is still super early. Glad to hear renovations are coming along and can't wait to see pics. I wish I could say ours was making forward progress, I gues it is I am on the process of choosing cabinets, counters and backsplash. So many choices and I and the most indecisive person so it's not an easy task, lol.
> Cj, woohoo to back to school and distractions. Are you happy to be going back? How many classes are you taking?
> Nlb, how are you doing? Anything new?

Lol I know, I'm not sure when I oed but I'm pretty sure it was a day or two earlier than my ticket but I'm not sure.
Haha yeah renos are hard when it comes to picking things cause they are all so pretty! 
Did you have any symptoms before your bfp?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing good. Just waiting to see if i get a smiley face this month or not. Im on CD14 today and still no smiley :cry:Maybe tomorrow. I went today to get my blood drawn and my ultra sound to check my overies and i go back to the gyno on the 22nd. finaly they got a vain it only took 4 times lol.

Awesome, keep us up to date on your results. I hope you get that smiley face soon


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Im doing good. Just waiting to see if i get a smiley face this month or not. Im on CD14 today and still no smiley :cry:Maybe tomorrow. I went today to get my blood drawn and my ultra sound to check my overies and i go back to the gyno on the 22nd. finaly they got a vain it only took 4 times lol.

Hope you get that smiley! What did they say about the ultrasound? Ugh, I hate getting blood drawn, they can never get a vein! When I was prefers with my dd they had to use a child size needle, lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: misscalais, Don't give hope, it is still super early. Glad to hear renovations are coming along and can't wait to see pics. I wish I could say ours was making forward progress, I gues it is I am on the process of choosing cabinets, counters and backsplash. So many choices and I and the most indecisive person so it's not an easy task, lol.
> Cj, woohoo to back to school and distractions. Are you happy to be going back? How many classes are you taking?
> Nlb, how are you doing? Anything new?
> 
> Lol I know, I'm not sure when I oed but I'm pretty sure it was a day or two earlier than my ticket but I'm not sure.
> Haha yeah renos are hard when it comes to picking things cause they are all so pretty!
> Did you have any symptoms before your bfp?Click to expand...

When are you going to test again? 
I didn't really have any symptoms at all! Then the 2 days after I got it I started feeling nauseous. And I still have that on and off. I haven't been overly tired, and my boobs don't really hurt at all.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Im doing good. Just waiting to see if i get a smiley face this month or not. Im on CD14 today and still no smiley :cry:Maybe tomorrow. I went today to get my blood drawn and my ultra sound to check my overies and i go back to the gyno on the 22nd. finaly they got a vain it only took 4 times lol.
> 
> Hope you get that smiley! What did they say about the ultrasound? Ugh, I hate getting blood drawn, they can never get a vein! When I was prefers with my dd they had to use a child size needle, lol.Click to expand...

I go back to the dr on the 22nd so I guess I will get them there. I will keep ya posted on them. I've just been working so much I'm trying to get them to lower my hours because I've been so tired


----------



## nlb

I got my ultrasound results just waiting for my blood work to come in. the ultrasound came back normal.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I got my ultrasound results just waiting for my blood work to come in. the ultrasound came back normal.

Great to hear that the ultrasound was normal! Hopefully your blood work will be too.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm glad it come back normal Hun FXed for your bloods as well.


----------



## Misscalais

Dragonfly: I tested again today with a FRER bfn. I'm so naughty haha! But I just can't help myself. ( Bfn ) I have one more test left so definitely won't be testing until the 20th.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> I got my ultrasound results just waiting for my blood work to come in. the ultrasound came back normal.

So glad to hear . Have you gotten a smily yet? Any signs of o?


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Dragonfly: I tested again today with a FRER bfn. I'm so naughty haha! But I just can't help myself. ( Bfn ) I have one more test left so definitely won't be testing until the 20th.

Tsk, tsk, jk. I find that it is impossible not to test if there are tests in the house. I just can't help myself. Prying you get your bfp when you test next!


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, the fingerprinting class sounds like it will be fun and interesting. How was it going back? Is your ticker right?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I got my ultrasound results just waiting for my blood work to come in. the ultrasound came back normal.
> 
> So glad to hear . Have you gotten a smily yet? Any signs of o?Click to expand...

I havnt' gotten a smily face yet but i will try again tonight. Today i have had some cramping around where my overies r so im hoping that is a sign. My dh and i bded last night and will again tonight even though i havnt gotin a smily. Im hoping soon. Still waiting on the blood work that will tell me if i am fertal and they are checking my thyroid also.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, the fingerprinting class sounds like it will be fun and interesting. How was it going back? Is your ticker right?

I have a lot of reading to do for class, but it is really good to be back. I will have something to keep my mind busy and learning something new. My ticker is off by a couple of days I think. I got a negative OPK on Sunday night, so I think I Od around that time. I am going to start testing on Monday since I have a bunch of IC and one digi left. How are you feeling?


----------



## nlb

CjGirl i hope u get ur BFP soon. Its good you have a class to keep ur mind off things.


----------



## nlb

i am sooooo excited i went and took a ovultion test and i finaly got a happy face. I am defenantly bding tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Tsk, tsk, jk. I find that it is impossible not to test if there are tests in the house. I just can't help myself. Prying you get your bfp when you test next!

Lol thanks Hun, I didn't have any but went food shopping on Monday and grabbed some lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> i am sooooo excited i went and took a ovultion test and i finaly got a happy face. I am defenantly bding tonight and tomorrow night.

Yay! That's so awesome. Finally  BD your butt off.


----------



## Misscalais

Pretty sure I'm out again this mth girls.ive got my usual AF cramps that I get a few days before she arrives.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Pretty sure I'm out again this mth girls.ive got my usual AF cramps that I get a few days before she arrives.

I hope ur wrong and u get ur bfp.


----------



## nlb

Ok so DH and i :sex: last night and the night before. We got our first happy face yeasterday should we try again tonight or do u this it would be pushing it?


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok so DH and i :sex: last night and the night before. We got our first happy face yeasterday should we try again tonight or do u this it would be pushing it?

Woohoo for smiley, I think that you should definitely bd, it won't hurt your chances, so better to be safe and cover all bases.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Pretty sure I'm out again this mth girls.ive got my usual AF cramps that I get a few days before she arrives.

Don't count yourself yet, it's still early!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok so DH and i :sex: last night and the night before. We got our first happy face yeasterday should we try again tonight or do u this it would be pushing it?

Yes keep BD you normally O 12-36 hrs after 1st positive. Good luck


----------



## Misscalais

Spotting and cramps today girls :cry:


----------



## nlb

Ok I think I'm in the 2ww and I hope this is it.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Spotting and cramps today girls :cry:

Is it time for AF maybe its just implimation bleeding. Don't give up.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok so DH and i :sex: last night and the night before. We got our first happy face yeasterday should we try again tonight or do u this it would be pushing it?

We did SMEP this time and according to it, you should BD the day of your smiley and the next 2 days. Good luck!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Spotting and cramps today girls :cry:

I'm sorry. How are you doing today?


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Spotting and cramps today girls :cry:

:hugs: Ugh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok I think I'm in the 2ww and I hope this is it.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, how's schools? Any symptoms or lack of symptoms?


----------



## Misscalais

So im definitely out AF fully arrived this morning, which means I oed earlier this mth. I wasn't due until the 21st.
Definitely feeling deflated.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok I think I'm in the 2ww and I hope this is it.

I hope your tww goes super fast and it ends with a nice BFP


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So im definitely out AF fully arrived this morning, which means I oed earlier this mth. I wasn't due until the 21st.
> Definitely feeling deflated.

I'm so sorry Misscalais :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, how's schools? Any symptoms or lack of symptoms?

I'm already behind on readings lol I always procrastinate though. As far as symptoms, I don't think I really have any. I have been a bit gassy and bloated feeling, but that could be due to anything really. I am only about 4 or 5 dpo I think. I am going to start testing Sunday though since I have a lot of IC and am impatient as usual! How are you feeling?


----------



## nlb

So i woke up in the middle of the night with a UTI. That is just great. I hope this dosn't effect anything.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm sure it will be fine nlb, drink lots of water and cranberry juice. If its not any better get some antibiotics.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I'm sure it will be fine nlb, drink lots of water and cranberry juice. If its not any better get some antibiotics.

I did go to the dr and get antibiotics. Imhoping it will get better soon. How r u doing?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> So i woke up in the middle of the night with a UTI. That is just great. I hope this dosn't effect anything.

I don't think it will effect anything. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, at what DPO did you get your BFP? I can't remember.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Dragonfly, at what DPO did you get your BFP? I can't remember.

I waited to test until 1 day after af was due so it was 15 dpo. Did you test today?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, at what DPO did you get your BFP? I can't remember.
> 
> I waited to test until 1 day after af was due so it was 15 dpo. Did you test today?Click to expand...

So you didn't test at all before 15dpo? I did test today. I know I probably shouldn't have, but I have a lot of IC and it is hard not to. Of course it was BFN , but I am definitely not worried about that since it is so early. I'm only around 7dpo. I'm not suppose to wait until after AF even if I want though because of the doctor's orders.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly, at what DPO did you get your BFP? I can't remember.
> 
> I waited to test until 1 day after af was due so it was 15 dpo. Did you test today?Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't test at all before 15dpo? I did test today. I know I probably shouldn't have, but I have a lot of IC and it is hard not to. Of course it was BFN , but I am definitely not worried about that since it is so early. I'm only around 7dpo. I'm not suppose to wait until after AF even if I want though because of the doctor's orders.Click to expand...

I used all my tests in December when I had the chemical and told myself I wouldn't ever test again until I was late for af by at least a few days. I made it 1, lol. but I should note that this time I tested with a variety of brands an I did use the .88 cheapie from Wal-Mart and did get a strong bfp on it. I don't blame you for testing early, even if you didn't have to, it is sooooo have to wait, lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

^ hard to wait not have.


----------



## CJGirl

I understand why you waited this time. I would have also. Good to know about the Walmart test. I have bought those one time before, but our walmarts don't seem to have them often and when they do they are hard to find because they are not in the section with the other tests. I hope the IC are reliable, but I do have one CB digi left for closer to AF. Even if I get a line on another test I can't wait to see PREGNANT on that digi!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls,
How is everyone? I'm going to see the DR next Monday to see about getting some tests done.
I've been looking for the smiley face OPKs but I haven't come across any and the ones on eBay are rather expensive. I really want them though.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls,
> How is everyone? I'm going to see the DR next Monday to see about getting some tests done.
> I've been looking for the smiley face OPKs but I haven't come across any and the ones on eBay are rather expensive. I really want them though.

I hope all ur test come back good. Let us know what they say. Good luck


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls,
> How is everyone? I'm going to see the DR next Monday to see about getting some tests done.
> I've been looking for the smiley face OPKs but I haven't come across any and the ones on eBay are rather expensive. I really want them though.

Good luck. I will be praying for you that everything is okay. You can get 20 CB digi OPKs on amazon for $35, which is what I pay at the store, but they last for a couple of months since there are 20. The last time I got them I had a $10 off coupon that came in some HPTs.


----------



## CJGirl

Ladies, I'm 8dpo and starting to totally obsess again! I am symptom spotting this time and I know that all of the things that I think are symptoms it is too early for and they probably aren't I am just noticing every little thing! Ugh! I hate the 2WW :growlmad: Sorry, my rant is over. I am just getting so anxious and I know I am probably wearing out DH with it lol


----------



## dragonfly26

That's what we're here for  I find its pretty much impossible not to go crazy. Is your ticker wrong? And you never know may not be to early. Everyone and every pregnancy is different. Praying you get your bfp!!!


----------



## nlb

I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> That's what we're here for  I find its pretty much impossible not to go crazy. Is your ticker wrong? And you never know may not be to early. Everyone and every pregnancy is different. Praying you get your bfp!!!

Thanks dragonfly! Yes, my ticker is a couple days off. I hope I get a BFP soon!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Ladies, I'm 8dpo and starting to totally obsess again! I am symptom spotting this time and I know that all of the things that I think are symptoms it is too early for and they probably aren't I am just noticing every little thing! Ugh! I hate the 2WW :growlmad: Sorry, my rant is over. I am just getting so anxious and I know I am probably wearing out DH with it lol

I know just how u feel CJGirl. i hate the TWW also. hoope u get a BFP soon


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.

It definitely could be a sign for you! I hope so! I have AF type cramps, am really bloated, and it seems like I am always hungry! I'm sure them being symptoms may all be in my head, one can hope though!:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

I hope your tww goes fast girls! And that they both end in a BFP! I have a good feeling for you girls this mth xo


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.

hoping this is a sign of your bfp!!! when will you test??


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.
> 
> It definitely could be a sign for you! I hope so! I have AF type cramps, am really bloated, and it seems like I am always hungry! I'm sure them being symptoms may all be in my head, one can hope though!:dust:Click to expand...

did you test today???


----------



## dragonfly26

misscalais, did you find the smiley opks at a decent price? did you buy any?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.
> 
> It definitely could be a sign for you! I hope so! I have AF type cramps, am really bloated, and it seems like I am always hungry! I'm sure them being symptoms may all be in my head, one can hope though!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> did you test today???Click to expand...

I did, BFN. But, I am starting to worry about these ICs again. I read the reviews again and I think I am going to at least go buy some walmart ones...if they have any this time. I am about 9dpo today.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I am now 6dpo and i have lots of cm. And my bbs are getting sore. Im hopeing its a sign.
> 
> hoping this is a sign of your bfp!!! when will you test??Click to expand...

I hope to test at 10 dpo but not sure because I had so bleeding again this morning. I hope it was just ib. I have another dr appt today at 3:30 so I was going to ask her about it.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope it is IB. FX! Hope your appointment goes well :flower:


----------



## nlb

Ok I went to the obgyn for my follow-up visit and she decided to start me on Clomid. Have any of you been on this or know someone who has. This month is still not out soif AF comes then i will start it on day 5. She didn't seem to concerned about me bleeding this morning. so i hope i still get a BFP this month.


----------



## dragonfly26

The bleeding sound promising right around the time of ib. I hope that's what it is!!!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok I went to the obgyn for my follow-up visit and she decided to start me on Clomid. Have any of you been on this or know someone who has. This month is still not out soif AF comes then i will start it on day 5. She didn't seem to concerned about me bleeding this morning. so i hope i still get a BFP this month.

I have a friend that just gave birth last week to a baby conceived using Clomid. She has PCOS. I'm not sure how many rounds she did before conceiving though, but it did result in a baby girl! Hope you get your BFP this cycle though! :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

Also glad that the bleeding is not a concern!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> The bleeding sound promising right around the time of ib. I hope that's what it is!!!

I hope so also. It only happened this morning and by 1 o'clock it stoped.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> misscalais, did you find the smiley opks at a decent price? did you buy any?

Nope :-( they are $60 for 7 tests in the chemist! We don't have Walmart or anything like that here so I don't know what to do. I want to get concieve plus as well, but none of the chemists near me sell it :-/


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I hope so also. It only happened this morning and by 1 o'clock it stoped.

FX it was IB!
Sounds very promising!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> misscalais, did you find the smiley opks at a decent price? did you buy any?
> 
> Nope :-( they are $60 for 7 tests in the chemist! We don't have Walmart or anything like that here so I don't know what to do. I want to get concieve plus as well, but none of the chemists near me sell it :-/Click to expand...

Wow, that is expensive!!! Can you but them from amazon or another online store?


----------



## nlb

Girls how r ya doing today. Any symptoms yet. As for me I'm very tired today and my bbs are a little sore. I haven't seen any more bleeding since yesterday so I am hoping that is a good sign. Let me know how ya r doing


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Girls how r ya doing today. Any symptoms yet. As for me I'm very tired today and my bbs are a little sore. I haven't seen any more bleeding since yesterday so I am hoping that is a good sign. Let me know how ya r doing

I keep having what I think are symptoms, but still BFN here for me. It is still early I suppose and implantation may not have happened yet or just did recently. I had some cramps again earlier on one side that were a bit stronger than the ones I have been having. I am about to go shopping though so I think I will pick up some tests. I have gone back to not trusting IC lol I even have gone as far as to use an OPK since I have read that some people have gotten a smiley on there before a BFP. I've lost my mind girls!!! Either way I am ready for this TWW to be over! Hope your tiredness and soreness are a very good thing nab, FX!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Girls how r ya doing today. Any symptoms yet. As for me I'm very tired today and my bbs are a little sore. I haven't seen any more bleeding since yesterday so I am hoping that is a good sign. Let me know how ya r doing
> 
> I keep having what I think are symptoms, but still BFN here for me. It is still early I suppose and implantation may not have happened yet or just did recently. I had some cramps again earlier on one side that were a bit stronger than the ones I have been having. I am about to go shopping though so I think I will pick up some tests. I have gone back to not trusting IC lol I even have gone as far as to use an OPK since I have read that some people have gotten a smiley on there before a BFP. I've lost my mind girls!!! Either way I am ready for this TWW to be over! Hope your tiredness and soreness are a very good thing nab, FX!Click to expand...

CJGirl what day r u on. I hope they r symptoms for u as well. ive been thinking the samething about the IC. but i still have a few left so i wille us them up. At least it gives us something the pee on lol.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm about 10dpo with AF due on Monday. I suppose 10dpo is still a bit early and implantation can take up to 12 days. Although I got pos OPKs on CD 12, 13, & 14 who knows if I Od on 14 or if it was more like 15. I am glad I have had the IC to pee on also, but in the morning I am going to use a FRER. I bought a 2 pack of them today. I have a digi, but I only want to use that if I get a line on another test. I can not see the words NOT PREGNANT.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I'm about 10dpo with AF due on Monday. I suppose 10dpo is still a bit early and implantation can take up to 12 days. Although I got pos OPKs on CD 12, 13, & 14 who knows if I Od on 14 or if it was more like 15. I am glad I have had the IC to pee on also, but in the morning I am going to use a FRER. I bought a 2 pack of them today. I have a digi, but I only want to use that if I get a line on another test. I can not see the words NOT PREGNANT.

did you test!?!


----------



## CJGirl

Yes...BFN. I have been spending way too much time reading and rereading posts and articles about late BFPs to make myself better.


----------



## dragonfly26

Here is a link I found- it's an implantation calculator.



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php


----------



## nlb

well i decided to test this morning also and it was bfn. im hoping it is just to early. i am 
8dpo


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Here is a link I found- it's an implantation calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php

I look around on that site all the time and have never seem that! Thank you so much Dragonfly! That makes me feel so much better and gives me the hope I need to not think I'm out just yet!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> well i decided to test this morning also and it was bfn. im hoping it is just to early. i am
> 8dpo

That is still early nlb. I hope you get your BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

I have no idea why I tested again just now, but I did. Even with using the OPKs I'm still confused and although the site dragonfly gave me gives me some hope, I still feel like I'm going to be out on AF day. Emotional roller coaster!!! Hope everyone else has had a good day!


----------



## Misscalais

Don't give up hope girls!
I have everything crossed for you, remember I never got a pos with my 2nd bub until 16DPO I had a BFN around 12DPO so you just never know.
CJgirl I suggest try holding off until the day AF is due, if you feel you need to pee on anything just use the OPK. That way you won't keep getting that dreadful feeling of seeing a bfn, definitely the worst feeling ever when ttc.
Xoxoxox


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, your late BFP gives me some hope too! Thanks! I wish I could wait until AF now, but it is not just about impatience for me. I have to test from the earliest until AF arrives because my medication is so harmful to a baby. I have to switch it as soon as I get a BFP. That is always another reason I am so anxious.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh gosh, well that makes it extra hard for you then Hun.
What meds are you on if you don't mind me asking? Is there any chance they could be interfering with getting a bfp?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Oh gosh, well that makes it extra hard for you then Hun.
> What meds are you on if you don't mind me asking? Is there any chance they could be interfering with getting a bfp?

I'm on blood thinners due to a clotting disorder. I take it in pill form, but they are dangerous for a developing baby. When I get pregnant I will be switched to an injectable blood thinner that I will inject into my stomach daily. I don't think that it can interfere with a BFP, at least my OB/GYN and hematologist did not mention that it could. In fact, I have read that many women even without disorders such as mine are put on the injectable thinners during pregnancy to prevent miscarriage since the majority of them are caused by clots.


----------



## dragonfly26

Ugh, think I have the flu :-( have been puking like every 10 min since 5 this am. Finally slowed down. I'm miserable, sniffle, sniffle!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Ugh, think I have the flu :-( have been puking like every 10 min since 5 this am. Finally slowed down. I'm miserable, sniffle, sniffle!

I'm sorry :( Hope you feel better soon. Any chance it could be morning sickness?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Ugh, think I have the flu :-( have been puking like every 10 min since 5 this am. Finally slowed down. I'm miserable, sniffle, sniffle!

Im so sorry you feel so bad. I hope u get better soon. Drink plenty of fluids.:flower:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm on blood thinners due to a clotting disorder. I take it in pill form, but they are dangerous for a developing baby. When I get pregnant I will be switched to an injectable blood thinner that I will inject into my stomach daily. I don't think that it can interfere with a BFP, at least my OB/GYN and hematologist did not mention that it could. In fact, I have read that many women even without disorders such as mine are put on the injectable thinners during pregnancy to prevent miscarriage since the majority of them are caused by clots.

Wow ok.
That's crazy, sucks that you have to deal with that Hun! Have you tested again?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Ugh, think I have the flu :-( have been puking like every 10 min since 5 this am. Finally slowed down. I'm miserable, sniffle, sniffle!

Aww hope you feel better soon xo


----------



## Misscalais

My little boy ( DS1 ) is in hospital again with a possible broken arm :-( 
He fell off the trampoline. Hubby took him and I'm at home with DS2 and I feel so sad just want to be up there so I know what's going on but DS wanted daddy to take him :-(


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> My little boy ( DS1 ) is in hospital again with a possible broken arm :-(
> He fell off the trampoline. Hubby took him and I'm at home with DS2 and I feel so sad just want to be up there so I know what's going on but DS wanted daddy to take him :-(

Oh thats so sad im sorry. I hope he heals quickly. Praying for him


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm on blood thinners due to a clotting disorder. I take it in pill form, but they are dangerous for a developing baby. When I get pregnant I will be switched to an injectable blood thinner that I will inject into my stomach daily. I don't think that it can interfere with a BFP, at least my OB/GYN and hematologist did not mention that it could. In fact, I have read that many women even without disorders such as mine are put on the injectable thinners during pregnancy to prevent miscarriage since the majority of them are caused by clots.
> 
> Wow ok.
> That's crazy, sucks that you have to deal with that Hun! Have you tested again?Click to expand...

BFN :nope: Losing hope.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> My little boy ( DS1 ) is in hospital again with a possible broken arm :-(
> He fell off the trampoline. Hubby took him and I'm at home with DS2 and I feel so sad just want to be up there so I know what's going on but DS wanted daddy to take him :-(

I'm so sorry. It is so hard to see our little ones hurt or sick. I hope that it is not broken and mends quickly. Kids are so tough and he will probably be laughing and playing soon enough :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, how's your ds? I hope all is well with him and heals nice and quick. 
Cjgirl, did you test today? 
Nlb, when will you start testing? 
I finally stopped getting sick around 330 yesterday, I can't remember the last time I got sick like that. I was finally able to eat around 6 then went to bed, woke up this am feeling way better. I did get a few waves of nausea which I assume ms. I hope I don't experience anything like yesterday again.


----------



## CJGirl

Glad that you are feeling better dragonfly. Getting sick like that is the worst! I have tested twice today with 2 different tests, both BFN. AF is due monday. I guess there might be a slim chance I could still get a BFP, but probably unlikely.


----------



## nlb

Well it looks like AF is going to come. I was spotting this morning again then it stopped. Will probley be here by monday.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks for your concerns girls, he has a hairline fracture and is in a half cast ( so plaster on the underneath of his arm with bandage ) the apparently the dont have a broken bone specialist in our hospital and we have to wait till Wednesday for another X-ray and an appointment at a different towns hospital that has a specialist to see where we go from there. Poor Lil thing I'd over that cast already and was in pain a fair bit last night, daddy had to sleep in his bed with him.
CJgirl and nlb I have everything crossed for your BFPs this mth!
Dragonfly, I'm glad your feeling better sounds like you might have had a bout of food poisoning maybe? I got all day sickness with both boys but it was like being sick as soon as I woke up, if I smelt something during the day that didn't agree with me I'd be sick and around dinner time I'd be sick again. Wasn't anything like what you described so I hope it was just a one off for you Hun x


----------



## CJGirl

Glad that your little one is doing okay Misscalais. I am still getting BFNs and AF is due tomorrow, so I guess we will see. I'm probably out though.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well it looks like AF is going to come. I was spotting this morning again then it stopped. Will probley be here by monday.

I'm sorry. Maybe AF will stay away!!!


----------



## CJGirl

I am cramping, but I have been on and off since 1 dpo. I'm pretty sure AF will get me between tomorrow and Tuesday though. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dragonfly26

Well I sure hope af stays away ladies! 
I'm thinking I must have eaten something, or a quick case of the flu. I have been getting sick nearly every night but that is ms. Ugh. Nothing like this when I was pregnant with dd, wonder if that means this is a boy, lol. Did the Chinese gender predictor and it said girl, did the baking soda test (not sure how fae you are suppose to be) and it said girl. I go to the doctor for my first appointment tomorrow and I just can't wait! I am so excited. 
We bought our flooring yesterday woohoo! We want with a stranded bamboo that Lola like a very deep cherry almost. We're going to order our cabinets sometime within the net week or two. So excited! Moving right along. 
Misscalais, how's the bathroom coming? Any pics?
Hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## CJGirl

Let us know how your first appointment goes! That is so exciting! And it sounds like you may be having another girl ;)


----------



## CJGirl

Well ladies, AF got me again! But I am very thankful that she is right on time and I don't have to wonder or wait too long to get started again!


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Well ladies, AF got me again! But I am very thankful that she is right on time and I don't have to wonder or wait too long to get started again!

Awe sorry about AF. Im glad you don't have to wait. Hopeing this month will be better. I'm still waiting for AF i've been bairly spotting for 3 days and still nothing more. this sucks.All my test are negative also.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Well ladies, AF got me again! But I am very thankful that she is right on time and I don't have to wonder or wait too long to get started again!

Aww honey I'm so sorry :-( just felt my heart sink a little I was so hopeful for you this month.
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Well I sure hope af stays away ladies!
> I'm thinking I must have eaten something, or a quick case of the flu. I have been getting sick nearly every night but that is ms. Ugh. Nothing like this when I was pregnant with dd, wonder if that means this is a boy, lol. Did the Chinese gender predictor and it said girl, did the baking soda test (not sure how fae you are suppose to be) and it said girl. I go to the doctor for my first appointment tomorrow and I just can't wait! I am so excited.
> We bought our flooring yesterday woohoo! We want with a stranded bamboo that Lola like a very deep cherry almost. We're going to order our cabinets sometime within the net week or two. So excited! Moving right along.
> Misscalais, how's the bathroom coming? Any pics?
> Hope you all had a great weekend

Yay so exciting!
I do have pics ill put some up tomorrow. It's pretty much all finished apart from tiling on the inside of the window, the roof needs to be painted and skirting put around but other than that its all done. Hubby accidentally chipped the bath when we dropped it in :O but we fixed that and he chipped the top of the mirror but u can't notice it lol!
Different MS might mean boy :D 1st appt how exciting! Will you be finding out the sex when your able to? Have you got any names picked out yet?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, AF got me again! But I am very thankful that she is right on time and I don't have to wonder or wait too long to get started again!
> 
> Awe sorry about AF. Im glad you don't have to wait. Hopeing this month will be better. I'm still waiting for AF i've been bairly spotting for 3 days and still nothing more. this sucks.All my test are negative also.Click to expand...

Hope you get some answers soon, in the form of a BFP of course. Maybe just late implantation?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, AF got me again! But I am very thankful that she is right on time and I don't have to wonder or wait too long to get started again!
> 
> Aww honey I'm so sorry :-( just felt my heart sink a little I was so hopeful for you this month.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I was so hopeful too, but I didn't fall apart this month at least. I feel good because we gave it a really good effort and didn't miss any BD. We are just going to keep that up and hope that it eventually pays off!


----------



## dragonfly26

Well appointment in an hour and a half! Yay!! I'm all of a sudden super nervous!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Well appointment in an hour and a half! Yay!! I'm all of a sudden super nervous!

Don't be nervous! I'm sure everything will be fine! It's so exciting :happydance: Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Well appointment in an hour and a half! Yay!! I'm all of a sudden super nervous!

Hope everything goes well at the appt. we r so excited for u


----------



## dragonfly26

:cloud9: Finished with the doctor, and everything went great!!! Got to see baby and heartbeat woohoo!!!! Everything looks good, measuring right due date September 12th. Yippee! Not that I wasn't super excited before, I think I was a little scared to get excited but as soon as I seen baby and heartbeat the excitement multiplied times 10. And there was a huge sense if relief. This was the first time seeing the doctor and he is great! Seems really laid back I think I will be very happy with him. Plus he is a one man practice which is one of the reasons why I chose him. :cloud9:


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> :cloud9: Finished with the doctor, and everything went great!!! Got to see baby and heartbeat woohoo!!!! Everything looks good, measuring right due date September 12th. Yippee! Not that I wasn't super excited before, I think I was a little scared to get excited but as soon as I seen baby and heartbeat the excitement multiplied times 10. And there was a huge sense if relief. This was the first time seeing the doctor and he is great! Seems really laid back I think I will be very happy with him. Plus he is a one man practice which is one of the reasons why I chose him. :cloud9:

That's so great dragonfly! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> :cloud9: Finished with the doctor, and everything went great!!! Got to see baby and heartbeat woohoo!!!! Everything looks good, measuring right due date September 12th. Yippee! Not that I wasn't super excited before, I think I was a little scared to get excited but as soon as I seen baby and heartbeat the excitement multiplied times 10. And there was a huge sense if relief. This was the first time seeing the doctor and he is great! Seems really laid back I think I will be very happy with him. Plus he is a one man practice which is one of the reasons why I chose him. :cloud9:

That's fantastic Hun!


----------



## Misscalais

I still haven't magaged to get my hands on some smiley face OPKs so I'm just using my left over IC's and will have buy some from the shop :-/ negative for today but looks like it might become positive over the next couple of days.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I still haven't magaged to get my hands on some smiley face OPKs so I'm just using my left over IC's and will have buy some from the shop :-/ negative for today but looks like it might become positive over the next couple of days.

Hope you get your positive soon! I can't wait to get started again! I think I am going to try temping this cycle. I suppose it can't hurt, just to give me more ways of pinpointing my O day.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> I still haven't magaged to get my hands on some smiley face OPKs so I'm just using my left over IC's and will have buy some from the shop :-/ negative for today but looks like it might become positive over the next couple of days.

Hope you get a positive soon


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls 
I'm trying to stay super positive this month. CP is high open and wet, no EWCM yet and another good looking OPK today ill post a pic and see what you guys think, it's not 100% pos I don't think so I'm hoping tomorrows will be.
Spent three hours at the hospital today getting Seth's full cast on and more X-rays. He chose to have a purple one its very cute lol


----------



## Misscalais

The top two are CD 12 and the bottom one is today CD13.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Misscalais

Omg sorry it's a terrible pic you can't even see it and its upside down! ill have to see if I can get a better one :-/


----------



## Misscalais

Here are some bathroom pics.
This is after, the shower screen hadn't been put in yet in this pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Misscalais

And this is before.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nlb

The new bathroom looks good. I think it looks bigger.

Well AF finaly showed today so I guess I will be starting the clomid on Monday. I hope it works. I'm kind of nervous to take it because I've never taken it before. I read up on it and it said u can have a greater chance of having multiples so I told my dh that we could have quadupalites and he told me but we only wanted 2 more! So I said that's ok we will just pick the two we love the most and send the other 2 back lol.i love to mess. With that man.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Here are some bathroom pics.
> This is after, the shower screen hadn't been put in yet in this pic

Wow Misscalais! That looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> The new bathroom looks good. I think it looks bigger.
> 
> Well AF finaly showed today so I guess I will be starting the clomid on Monday. I hope it works. I'm kind of nervous to take it because I've never taken it before. I read up on it and it said u can have a greater chance of having multiples so I told my dh that we could have quadupalites and he told me but we only wanted 2 more! So I said that's ok we will just pick the two we love the most and send the other 2 back lol.i love to mess. With that man.

I'm sorry AF showed, but hopefully the clomid will work quickly for you! FX! And it's good that you have a sense of humor about it lol I would be scared of that possibility, but excited at the same time! Maybe you will get your two in one go!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais the bathroom looks great!!! I love the vanity. Is it the floating style?? That turned out awesome!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> The new bathroom looks good. I think it looks bigger.
> 
> Well AF finaly showed today so I guess I will be starting the clomid on Monday. I hope it works. I'm kind of nervous to take it because I've never taken it before. I read up on it and it said u can have a greater chance of having multiples so I told my dh that we could have quadupalites and he told me but we only wanted 2 more! So I said that's ok we will just pick the two we love the most and send the other 2 back lol.i love to mess. With that man.

:hugs: I'm sorry the witch showed:hugs: praying the clomid gets you a super quick bfp!!! Lol to what you said to your hubby. Did they tell you what the odds of having multiples are?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> The new bathroom looks good. I think it looks bigger.
> 
> Well AF finaly showed today so I guess I will be starting the clomid on Monday. I hope it works. I'm kind of nervous to take it because I've never taken it before. I read up on it and it said u can have a greater chance of having multiples so I told my dh that we could have quadupalites and he told me but we only wanted 2 more! So I said that's ok we will just pick the two we love the most and send the other 2 back lol.i love to mess. With that man.
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry the witch showed:hugs: praying the clomid gets you a super quick bfp!!! Lol to what you said to your hubby. Did they tell you what the odds of having multiples are?Click to expand...

Well I read online that the chances r about 10% and if u r over 30 a little higher. I am 31. So will will see. I told my husband we could have 6 and they would be all girls. He said oh my I don't know lol


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls it looks 1000x better than what we had I think hubby did a brilliant job on it.
Yep it's a wall hung vanity we got it from eBay for $300 the one I wanted from the plumbing supply was $1500 and that was with Luke's discount! Lol so we just went with the eBay one.
Nlb I'm sorry AF got you again :-( fingers crossed it works for you my friend used it and fell pregnant with twin girls


----------



## CJGirl

Wow Misscalais, what a great deal on the vanity! I love ebay!


----------



## Misscalais

Yep was an awesome deal. eBay is such a money saver 
How is everyone today? I still haven't oed yet I don't think so we are just BD every 2nd day for now and if I pin point O we will BD for three days in a row. I'm ready for my :bfp: !


----------



## CJGirl

I'm just waiting to O also. We are going to do the same and start BD every other day starting tonight and wait for a pos OPK. I am so ready for a BFP too! I hope we get one this cycle! I feel surprisingly calm, but I'm sure as soon as the TWW rolls around I will be crazy again lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm just waiting to O also. We are going to do the same and start BD every other day starting tonight and wait for a pos OPK. I am so ready for a BFP too! I hope we get one this cycle! I feel surprisingly calm, but I'm sure as soon as the TWW rolls around I will be crazy again lol

Fingers crossed for you Hun!
I hate the TWW it's the worst wait ever I think, it feels like it goes so slow.


----------



## Misscalais

I think I just got a pos OPK CD16 hope this is a better pic what do you girls think, it was my last OPK too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I think I just got a pos OPK CD16 hope this is a better pic what do you girls think, it was my last OPK too.

This pic is much better. I couldn't see at all on the last one. CD 16 definitely looks positive to me!!! Better get busy! FX for you!


----------



## Misscalais

I know it was such a bad pic! My iPad takes terrible photos but my iPhone wont let me upload them so I had to email it from my iPhone and save it to my iPad lol!
I'm so excited to finally see a positive lol I scrounged through my draw and found one more OPK so ill take that tomorrow and hope that its another positive tomorrow :D


----------



## nlb

Hey girls hope ya are having a great weekend. I start the clomid tomorrow.Take it for 5 days then i will start my opks. once i get a positive the dr said bd the day i get my first positive then every other day after that for a week. Im kind of nervous about it.
Misscalais that looks like a positive one to me.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hey girls hope ya are having a great weekend. I start the clomid tomorrow.Take it for 5 days then i will start my opks. once i get a positive the dr said bd the day i get my first positive then every other day after that for a week. Im kind of nervous about it.
> Misscalais that looks like a positive one to me.

Good luck :flower: I will be praying for you with FX that it works the first cycle!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hey girls hope ya are having a great weekend. I start the clomid tomorrow.Take it for 5 days then i will start my opks. once i get a positive the dr said bd the day i get my first positive then every other day after that for a week. Im kind of nervous about it.
> Misscalais that looks like a positive one to me.

Good luck Hun!


----------



## nlb

how is everyone doing. Hope ya had a good weekend


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> how is everyone doing. Hope ya had a good weekend

I've had a pretty good weekend! Hope you did too! Just waiting to O. I start my OPKs on Wednesday.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing. Hope ya had a good weekend
> 
> I've had a pretty good weekend! Hope you did too! Just waiting to O. I start my OPKs on Wednesday.Click to expand...

I hope you get positive opk. I will be on clomid till Thursday. Then i will Start my opks on sunday.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls.
CD17 for me today. No more OPKs left so I'm not sure what is going on in there lol!
CP feels high and squishy but still no EWCM I don't think I'm producing it any more for some reason, it's only stopped since ttc!
Any way I'm just going to keep Bd as much as I can and see how we go.
I still need to order pre seed but have been low on cash so if it doesn't happen this mth, will just have to make sure we get some next mth. I'm hoping I won't have to though hehe.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, looks like day 16 was a positive. I think i heard pineapple juice increases ewcm. 
Nlb, I hope the clomid works this first try. Is it a pill? Or what is it?
Cjgirl, will you be doing smep this cycle? Praying you girls get your bfp, this cycle!!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls.
> CD17 for me today. No more OPKs left so I'm not sure what is going on in there lol!
> CP feels high and squishy but still no EWCM I don't think I'm producing it any more for some reason, it's only stopped since ttc!
> Any way I'm just going to keep Bd as much as I can and see how we go.
> I still need to order pre seed but have been low on cash so if it doesn't happen this mth, will just have to make sure we get some next mth. I'm hoping I won't have to though hehe.

FX! And have fun with all the :sex: I hate that pre seed is so expensive, but sometimes I don't know what I would do without it! Honestly it would be great even if we weren't TTC lol I am so anxious to start my OPKs and should get a smiley around sat. I have been temping, but that's not going to great and I don't know if it will help one bit, but I'm going to try and keep it up.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, looks like day 16 was a positive. I think i heard pineapple juice increases ewcm.
> Nlb, I hope the clomid works this first try. Is it a pill? Or what is it?
> Cjgirl, will you be doing smep this cycle? Praying you girls get your bfp, this cycle!!!!

Yes, we are going to continue doing SMEP until it works I think because it really keeps us on a good BD schedule. Since we started it last cycle (the first cycle we did it was a bust bc of the flu) it was the very first time that we did not miss any important days and kept to every other day starting early. I am going to change up a few things though and make sure we BD the morning of my first smiley instead of that night and see if that helps any. How are you feeling? I hope you haven't had anymore of that awful nausea.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, looks like day 16 was a positive. I think i heard pineapple juice increases ewcm.
> Nlb, I hope the clomid works this first try. Is it a pill? Or what is it?
> Cjgirl, will you be doing smep this cycle? Praying you girls get your bfp, this cycle!!!!

Clomid is a pill. It is suppost to help you O. My dr thinks i might not be ovulating like i should so she wanted me to try this. She thinks that might be why i have been bleeding and my periods have been so abnormal. I'm hoping it works. So far the only side effects ive had is hot flashes but they are very mild.


----------



## nlb

Well girls they opened a new cheese cake factory close to my house. This could be bad.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well girls they opened a new cheese cake factory close to my house. This could be bad.

I've only eaten there once, but it was amazing! It probably would be very bad if there were one closer to me. It's bad enough that my city is filled with amazing restaurants!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Well girls they opened a new cheese cake factory close to my house. This could be bad.
> 
> I've only eaten there once, but it was amazing! It probably would be very bad if there were one closer to me. It's bad enough that my city is filled with amazing restaurants!Click to expand...

I agree we have alot of good restarants. I have had at least 10 cheese cakes this year already. im going to be as big as a house.


----------



## CJGirl

How's everyone doing? Nothing to report here really, just waiting for a positive OPK. Hope everyone has had a good week so far :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls,
Nothing to report from me. I don't have much hope for this mth hubby ended up going away for work so we didn't get to BD in my most fertile days :-( I had a nose bleed today randomly whilst sitting on the loo and haven't had more than 10 hrs sleep over the last three nights :-( I have a really sore throat and an ear ache. So feeling pretty miserable and sorry for myself lol!
Cjgirl I hope you O soon 
Nlb have you started your clomid yet?
How are you feeling dragonfly?


----------



## CJGirl

I'm sorry your hubby had to leave and that you are sick :( I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm sorry your hubby had to leave and that you are sick :( I hope you start feeling better soon!

Thanks Hun. 
I'm not going to test this mth and just wait for AF and if by some sort of miracle it doesn't come then ill test 
I'm pretty bummed but not as upset as I normally would be.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, how's the clomid going? Have you gotten + opks? Notice anything different since taking the clomid? I've never been to the cheese cake factory but it sounds wonderful and dangerous, lol.
Cjgirl, any positive opks yet? How's school going? Distracting enough?
Misscalais, sorry your not fellong well, this has not been a good year in regards to sickness! I hope you feel better soon. And boo to hubby having to leave for work :-(

I'm 9 weeks today! I have been feeling so much better on the nauseous front the last few days. Yay! My boobs started really hurting about 2 weeks ago and it is so bad!! I haven't really been any more tired than usual. I started taking pics at 4 weeks still need to take today's, but I think I might be up 1 pound. Which is good compared to last time. I thought my tummy seemed bigger but my clothes aren't tight so who knows, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your hubby had to leave and that you are sick :( I hope you start feeling better soon!
> 
> Thanks Hun.
> I'm not going to test this mth and just wait for AF and if by some sort of miracle it doesn't come then ill test
> I'm pretty bummed but not as upset as I normally would be.Click to expand...

I will definitely have FX for a miracle! You never know!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, how's the clomid going? Have you gotten + opks? Notice anything different since taking the clomid? I've never been to the cheese cake factory but it sounds wonderful and dangerous, lol.
> Cjgirl, any positive opks yet? How's school going? Distracting enough?
> Misscalais, sorry your not fellong well, this has not been a good year in regards to sickness! I hope you feel better soon. And boo to hubby having to leave for work :-(
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! I have been feeling so much better on the nauseous front the last few days. Yay! My boobs started really hurting about 2 weeks ago and it is so bad!! I haven't really been any more tired than usual. I started taking pics at 4 weeks still need to take today's, but I think I might be up 1 pound. Which is good compared to last time. I thought my tummy seemed bigger but my clothes aren't tight so who knows, lol.

No positive yet, but I should get it tomorrow. I have gotten my first smiley on CD 12 and CD14 the past 2 cycles which are both the second Fridays of my cycle. I'm running out of OPKs so I hope I get one before that happens. School is somewhat distracting, but I only have one class so it's not much work to do. I will really need the distraction when the 2WW rolls around in a few days. My birthday is on the 3rd and a BFP would be the perfect present! I am glad your nausea is better! Have you been thinking about names yet? I, being obsessive, already have all of my names picked out lol


----------



## dragonfly26

If its a boy Jack Robert. And not sure for a girl, but needs to be a j name. We're all j's here so. And have a TON of j's in the family so to find a girl j name that's not a repeat that we like is going to be really really tough. I kind of like Janey, but not sure that hubby likes it. 
What names do you have picked out?


----------



## CJGirl

I love the name Jack! I like Janey a lot too. Since we don't want to know the gender of the baby before birth we have 2 boy names and 2 girl so we have choices when we finally know. For a boy, Oliver Jameson and Ezra Jameson. For a girl, Anna Marie and Nora Marie. I'm sure I will think of a few more once I am actually pregnant. Thinking of names is so hard sometimes.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. 
Dragonfly I love the name Janey its very cute! Jack is nice too. 
Cjgirl I love Nora it's very feminine and Oliver is such a sweet name for a baby boy.
Is anyone hoping for a certain gender, of course all that matters is a happy healthy baby. I'm hoping for a girl this time with my other two I didn't really have a preference but because this will be our last I am really hoping for a daughter, hubby wanted girl both times and was a bit sad that we didn't haha but he got over it super quick. He's super sweet with our god daughter and niece so it would definitely be nice for him to experience a daughter. He only has brothers as well. Two half brothers and his full blood brother passed away from cancer when he was 14 :-( very sad. Will be 10 years on valentines day. 
Anyway, we have Eva-Rose Sofia and Dakoda-Rose ( not sure on middle name ) for girls and nothing picked for boys lol we don't agree on any names but I do like a couple. Finding a middle name will be hard. DS1 middle name is Scott after hubbies brother that passed and DS2 is John, which is hubbies and his dads middle name.


----------



## CJGirl

I will be happy either way. DH would like a girl, but I wouldn't mind having a boy so we have one of each. And DH was such an adorable baby that I can't imagine how cute a baby boy might be! Middle names are the hardest. We chose Marie because both of our grandmothers are named Mary. My middle name is Ann, which is where Anna came from, and DH doesn't have a middle name. I think he feels cheated sometimes lol When I was pregnant with DD I had made up my mind that if she were a girl I would name her Ella and I would chose a middle name after I knew the gender. The day I found out she was a girl we were driving home to tell everyone and I decided that her name should be Ally Noel. Neither name was even on the list. I think once I "knew" her, I knew what her name should be lol if that makes sense! Misscalais, FX that y'all get your little girl :) I so hope another one of us gets a BFP soon!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, how's the clomid going? Have you gotten + opks? Notice anything different since taking the clomid? I've never been to the cheese cake factory but it sounds wonderful and dangerous, lol.
> Cjgirl, any positive opks yet? How's school going? Distracting enough?
> Misscalais, sorry your not fellong well, this has not been a good year in regards to sickness! I hope you feel better soon. And boo to hubby having to leave for work :-(
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today! I have been feeling so much better on the nauseous front the last few days. Yay! My boobs started really hurting about 2 weeks ago and it is so bad!! I haven't really been any more tired than usual. I started taking pics at 4 weeks still need to take today's, but I think I might be up 1 pound. Which is good compared to last time. I thought my tummy seemed bigger but my clothes aren't tight so who knows, lol.

The clomid is working good so far i finished the last one today and i will start my opks on sat. ive had a few hotfashes but nothing serious.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, FX tight for you!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, did you do an OPK this morning? How is everyone else doing? Good I hope :) I had one OPK left and was hoping to get a smiley this morning and not have to worry about it. But when I took it, it had an error so I don't know what it would have been! So frustrating! I don't want to spend any money on OPKs and right now I have a lot of CM, but not really EWCM, so I guess we are just going to BD like crazy and hope for the best lol


----------



## dragonfly26

This may be a little tmi, but I didn't have ewcm the month I got my bfp. I had a really watery cm. it almost felt like I was getting af it was so wet, but not really any consistency. So I don't know that ewcm is a necessity. 

So super excited, our ceilings are getting done this Friday! Woohoo. They are currently popcorn and we are getting rid of it yay. Then the 25th we are getting our floors installed. Oh I can't wait. And we have the cabinets ordered. We will be without a kitchen for almost a month but will be sooo worth it!!!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, did you do an OPK this morning? How is everyone else doing? Good I hope :) I had one OPK left and was hoping to get a smiley this morning and not have to worry about it. But when I took it, it had an error so I don't know what it would have been! So frustrating! I don't want to spend any money on OPKs and right now I have a lot of CM, but not really EWCM, so I guess we are just going to BD like crazy and hope for the best lol

I did do a OPK when i got home from work. it was negative. i should get a positive in the next few days i hope. I'm kind of happy it was negative tonight because i am so tired from work today. We have been having a big haircut sell at work and all the haircuts are5.99. I did 43 haircuts today. I hope you get ur bfp soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Holy moly, 43 cuts! I bet your exhausted!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Dragonfly, that's good to know. I used some preseed just to help out. nlb, that's crazy! I'm sure you are completely worn out! I hope you get your positive soon though.


----------



## Misscalais

Girls I hope you O really soon!
I'm thinking I'm only getting that wet feeling your talking about when I O to, I used to get tones of EWCM but only get that wet feeling for two days. So I guess I need to look out for that now instead.
AF is due in 9 days I wish it would hurry up lol


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, so you said you aren't going to test? Even though you aren't very hopeful I will still have my FX that you get a BFP. You really never know! You may have caught it :flower:


----------



## nlb

ok im on CD12 and waiting to O. How is everyone doing?


----------



## CJGirl

Hope you O soon! I'm good. I don't know if and when I will O since I ran out of OPKs, but we started BD every other day on CD6 and have the past 3 days and will some more, so hopefully we caught or will catch the egg at some point! I'm on CD15 and FF says today is my O day.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, Has your o date been on track with ff?
Nlb, are you doing opks? Are you done with the clomid for this cycle?


----------



## CJGirl

It has been either right on or pretty close I believe, so I think I can probably rely on it. At least I hope I can lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, so you said you aren't going to test? Even though you aren't very hopeful I will still have my FX that you get a BFP. You really never know! You may have caught it :flower:

Thanks Hun.
I caved and tested yesterday bfn.
Last two cycles have been 29 days so AF is meant to be due in 4 days but seems my OPK was pos on CD 16 I'm thinking it will be a few extra days to wait. But I'm gunna test on the 19th anyway lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh I hope you get a bfp when you test!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Me too!!! :dust:


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, Has your o date been on track with ff?
> Nlb, are you doing opks? Are you done with the clomid for this cycle?

Yes i finished the clomid for this cycle and i have been doing the OPKs but they keepcoming up negative even when think it is going to be positive because of the cm. I am getting nervouse because what if i missed it? I hoping im just still to early. i am on CD14.the dr told me to bd everyotherday once i get a positve so i am scared to bd now because what if it is to early and i mess something up. this is making me nuts.

How r ya doing? i hope we all get a BFP soon.


----------



## nlb

I have also started take my temp. and the past few days it has droped from97.26 to96.72 in about 4 days. not sure if that means anything but thought i would tell ya.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Cjgirl, Has your o date been on track with ff?
> Nlb, are you doing opks? Are you done with the clomid for this cycle?
> 
> Yes i finished the clomid for this cycle and i have been doing the OPKs but they keepcoming up negative even when think it is going to be positive because of the cm. I am getting nervouse because what if i missed it? I hoping im just still to early. i am on CD14.the dr told me to bd everyotherday once i get a positve so i am scared to bd now because what if it is to early and i mess something up. this is making me nuts.
> 
> How r ya doing? i hope we all get a BFP soon.Click to expand...

It still could be too early. I have had pos on CD15 or 16 before. If you start to BD now I don't think it could really mess anything up, but of course whatever you feel comfortable with is best. I hate that we have to all worry so much about if we did everything right and BD on the right days and all. It is so frustrating! I do hope you get your pos soon. I doubt you missed it. I guess I am in the 2WW now. I am going to put off testing for as long as possible!


----------



## nlb

I hope so CJGirl. 
I just got back from the ER with my little boy. He has been having abdominal pains for the past 4 days.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I hope so CJGirl.
> I just got back from the ER with my little boy. He has been having abdominal pains for the past 4 days.

Oh no. Did they figure out what is causing it? I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I hope so CJGirl.
> I just got back from the ER with my little boy. He has been having abdominal pains for the past 4 days.

Oh no is he ok?


----------



## nlb

They told me to keep an eye on him. And give him Motrin and not to take him to school today. He will b be ok


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry to here about your ds! Hope he feels better soon! Did they say what was causing it?


----------



## nlb

They said it could be apendicidis bu he is so young that they said sometimes it just comes and gos.he is feeling better now


----------



## Misscalais

I'm glad he's feeling better nlb. 
So I'm feeling down in the dumps today, got AF cramps happening. I just wish cycles didn't take so long. When your not TTC feels like its only a week between periods but when TTC it takes fooooorever lol!
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## nlb

Im sorry misscalais i hope its not af. :dust:

I finally got a positive opk tonight. so dh and i will be bding tonight


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, glad to hear that your ds is going to be okay and that you finally got a pos! 

I'm sorry Misscalais :( But hopefully they are not af cramps! You can cramp before a BFP too! I know what you mean about cycles. Before TTC, it seemed like I always had AF! Every month, it was like, again already?! But now, it just drags on! I have decided to put off testing until the 22nd. I think I have enough to keep me busy and my mind off of it right now. I hope.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, glad ds is feeling better. Hope it's not appendicitis. Woohoo, glad you got the positive opk
Misscalais, don't give up hope. Wouldn't it be to soon for af also?
Cjgirl, how many dpo will you be when you start testing? 

Happy Valentines to you ladies! Are you doing anything special? Dh and I dont really celebrate or do anything special other than saying happy valentines day, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

I should be about 11 or 12dpo that day. DH and I don't really celebrate Valentine's other than doing things for DD. We will probably watch a DVD, but we do that every night lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> They said it could be apendicidis bu he is so young that they said sometimes it just comes and gos.he is feeling better now

Yay for getting a pos OPK! Fingers crossed this is your mth!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, I normally get a day of cramping around 2-4 days before AF comes which is really strange. 
I caved and tested again :-( story of my life lol big fat negative so annoying lol! I don't know why I have to test all the time. I feel like I'm setting myself up for failure, because I knew this mth I'd be most likely to be out.
This sux lol!
We don't do valentines day as its the anniversary of the day hubbies little brother passed away. Was 10 years this year. :-( but our dating anniversary is today ( its the 15th in Australia today )
So we are doing a date night tonight


----------



## CJGirl

I caved and ordered some ICs just now :dohh: So I guess I will start testing when they get here. I was doing so well! lol


----------



## CJGirl

Hope you had a good date night Misscalais! I'm the same way with testing. We just can't help it! I can't believe I bought those ICs after I told myself I wasn't going to do it!


----------



## nlb

I had really bad o pains yesterday. I guess i am now in my 2WW. but we will be bding for the next week just to cover our tracks.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww cjgirl lol!
At least you can just test knowing its not costing a lot lol
Our date was awesome! I wish we could make it a monthly thing I felt more close to hubby than I have since beginning TTC, its put such a stain on me so this could have come at a better time


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb that's awesome FXed you catch that egg! Xo


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Aww cjgirl lol!
> At least you can just test knowing its not costing a lot lol
> Our date was awesome! I wish we could make it a monthly thing I felt more close to hubby than I have since beginning TTC, its put such a stain on me so this could have come at a better time

It's great that y'all got to spend that time together. TTC can stress everyone out! DH and I have at least one "date" a week, even if it is just meeting up for lunch or one of us bringing home a rented movie. It really helps us stay close. And I have to remember that having sex just for fun doesn't hurt either! lol


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I had really bad o pains yesterday. I guess i am now in my 2WW. but we will be bding for the next week just to cover our tracks.

Hope the 2WW goes by quickly for both of us! FX tight for you!


----------



## Misscalais

CD 30 today, now it's just the waiting game. CP is low and slightly open, with creamy CM how it normally is before AF so I hope it happens soon and doesn't make me wait. I only had three tests so I've run out, and I've only got my digital one and I'm not using that lol! 
My friend that fell 1st try has been buying all her stuff for baby and putting pics on Facebook. She has her bassinet and pram set up already and she's only around 16 weeks lol its hard to see the pics every time they pop up in my news feed, I'm happy for her but feeling very jealous. :(
Did you girls think it would take you this long?
I sure didn't.


----------



## CJGirl

I didn't think it would take this long at all and I understand about the jealousy! Some days I don't even want to get on Facebook because of all the babies! I can't believe that when we started this we were all on our fourth month of trying and now here we are months later still waiting :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

I know I said I wasn't going to take it but I was so impatient!
And look what came up!
Can I trust this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to take it but I was so impatient!
> And look what came up!
> Can I trust this?

OMG MISSCALAIS!!!! I am so happy for you right now I could cry!!!! Also, you just gave me so much hope! I was actually just sitting here staring at my chart worrying that I missed important days! I would trust a digi for sure!!!:happydance:


----------



## CJGirl

Is your ticker correct? Are you 13dpo?


----------



## Kecmom

To late to join? I'm CD 33... Had a bfn 4 days ago. I'll test again soon but pretty sure I'm not pregnant.


----------



## CJGirl

Kecmom said:


> To late to join? I'm CD 33... Had a bfn 4 days ago. I'll test again soon but pretty sure I'm not pregnant.

Welcome Kecmom :)


----------



## Misscalais

I sat on the toilet and balled my eyes out lol!
AF was officially due yesterday going from my last two cycles so I'd say I'm around 15DPO?
I'm not sure.
I still have no idea when I o'ed and didn't get much BD in lol
I'm going to the shops to get some FRERs and see what they say!
I just am so happy, I hope it's not a false positive.
If this is real than you have lots of hope :D


----------



## Misscalais

Kecmom said:


> To late to join? I'm CD 33... Had a bfn 4 days ago. I'll test again soon but pretty sure I'm not pregnant.

Welcome, you will find loads of support from us girls. I would be so lost with out these bunch of girls.
Good luck.
I had three bfns this cycle and just took at digi as you can see and it's positive, still hope.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to take it but I was so impatient!
> And look what came up!
> Can I trust this?

Woohoo!!!!! I'm sooo excited! I'd say you can trust it heard they are not as sensitive. Yippee!!! The month I got by bfp dh and I didn't bd that much either! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks dragonfly I can't believe it. I did two stick tests and both faint positives :D
It's real omg! Lol!


----------



## Misscalais

It's real girls, finally!
Basically had no symptoms other than that weird nose bleed, restless nights and one day of sore boobs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CJGirl

Yay! This is so exciting!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to take it but I was so impatient!
> And look what came up!
> Can I trust this?

Oh im so happy. Congrats!!!I kn ow you r just so excited about it.


----------



## nlb

I am 3DPO and i keep having sharp shooting pains around where my overies r. I know it is to early for symptoms but i wonder if it might be.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> I am 3DPO and i keep having sharp shooting pains around where my overies r. I know it is to early for symptoms but i wonder if it might be.

I sure hope so! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope so too!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls!
Nlb FXed its a sign!
I'm hoping you girls get your bfps this mth too!


----------



## CJGirl

Kecmom said:


> To late to join? I'm CD 33... Had a bfn 4 days ago. I'll test again soon but pretty sure I'm not pregnant.

How long are your cycles?


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Have you tested yet?


----------



## dragonfly26

So I have been going back and forth on the idea of buying a Doppler and today I bought one. Hoping it doesn't cause me more stress than its worth. I wa showing to wait to use it until after my appointment on next Tuesday the 26th. But I'm already feeling impatient, lol. I had ms again last night that lead to puking, ugh and have been naiseous on and off all day.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Have you tested yet?

No symptoms. I haven't tested yet, I'm waiting on tests to come in the mail. I have some others, but they are not sensitive enough to use yet. I am kind of glad the tests haven't come yet, but I am so anxious I can hardly stand it! Sorry about your nausea. Hope it gets better!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> So I have been going back and forth on the idea of buying a Doppler and today I bought one. Hoping it doesn't cause me more stress than its worth. I wa showing to wait to use it until after my appointment on next Tuesday the 26th. But I'm already feeling impatient, lol. I had ms again last night that lead to puking, ugh and have been naiseous on and off all day.[
> 
> 
> Sorry you feel so bad i hope it gets better and you have a helthy pregnancy.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol Dragonfly.
I wanted to do that with DS2 but I knew it would cause me too much stress so I didn't bother. I was lucky enough to have super hyper babies in the tummy so they moved all the time and I knew they were ok.
It's just the early days where it would be nice to check bubs heart everyday just to know that all is well.
That sux about the MS Hun hope it goes away soon xo


----------



## Misscalais

Still on :cloud9: girls


----------



## nlb

So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.

I'm sorry. I know that's hard :( It will be our turn soon though! I have a good feeling!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.
> 
> I'm sorry. I know that's hard :( It will be our turn soon though! I have a good feeling!Click to expand...

I hope so. the thing that upset me the most was what my husband said when she told us. He said "thats awesome what r we doing wrong" REALLY!!! that is not what i wanted to hear.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.
> 
> I'm sorry. I know that's hard :( It will be our turn soon though! I have a good feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. the thing that upset me the most was what my husband said when she told us. He said "thats awesome what r we doing wrong" REALLY!!! that is not what i wanted to hear.Click to expand...

Wow. Yeah that wasn't the thing to say. I stopped talking about it with people other than y'all, of course, and DH. It seems like no one really truly understands. Even a friend of ours who had been trying for 3 years and had done countless treatments seemed to forget what it's like immediately after she finally conceived. Before that I felt guilty for talking about how upsetting it was since she had tried for so long and she would always tell me not to feel bad, that it hurts no matter what and that she understood. As soon as she got pregnant if I said one word she would say things like, "Three years, remember?" and "Well, maybe you didn't ovulate, it's no big deal." I have gotten to the point that if one more person tells me to relax and let it happen, I will lose it! So I don't even bring it up. I feel like they all wonder whats wrong with me. We shouldn't have told people we were TTC. Sorry for the length. I am just feeling a bit down myself and need to vent lol I'm so thankful that I have y'all to talk to :)


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.
> 
> I'm sorry. I know that's hard :( It will be our turn soon though! I have a good feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. the thing that upset me the most was what my husband said when she told us. He said "thats awesome what r we doing wrong" REALLY!!! that is not what i wanted to hear.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Yeah that wasn't the thing to say. I stopped talking about it with people other than y'all, of course, and DH. It seems like no one really truly understands. Even a friend of ours who had been trying for 3 years and had done countless treatments seemed to forget what it's like immediately after she finally conceived. Before that I felt guilty for talking about how upsetting it was since she had tried for so long and she would always tell me not to feel bad, that it hurts no matter what and that she understood. As soon as she got pregnant if I said one word she would say things like, "Three years, remember?" and "Well, maybe you didn't ovulate, it's no big deal." I have gotten to the point that if one more person tells me to relax and let it happen, I will lose it! So I don't even bring it up. I feel like they all wonder whats wrong with me. We shouldn't have told people we were TTC. Sorry for the length. I am just feeling a bit down myself and need to vent lol I'm so thankful that I have y'all to talk to :)Click to expand...

I know what u mean this is why i never wanted to let people know also. Its like they r just sitting around watching me like something is wrong. I here that alot about just letting it happen. i hate it when they say that. I hope your day gets better and i know it will be our turn soon. Almost every month someone on here gets a BFP.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> So we went to dinner for my sister in laws birthday and she told us she is 7 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but it made me a little sad also. I want to be pregnant also.

That must have been hard for you :(
I hope you get your bfp this mth and your kiddies will grow up together :) praying that it happens really soon xo


----------



## Misscalais

I have a question,
Do you girls remember if you had any cramping early on in your pregnancies. I'm quite crampy kind of feels like period pains mixed with gas pains ( sorry tmi ) I've had them since yesterday and I'm starting to worry a little because I never felt like this with either of my boys.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I have a question,
> Do you girls remember if you had any cramping early on in your pregnancies. I'm quite crampy kind of feels like period pains mixed with gas pains ( sorry tmi ) I've had them since yesterday and I'm starting to worry a little because I never felt like this with either of my boys.

I don't remember but maybe. Every pregnancy is different so maybe this is one of you symptoms. I would ask your dr just incase.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, I'm sorry I know that had to be hard. Especially after the comment dh made. I swear sometimes men just don't think. 
Cjgirl, no need to apologize, that's what we are here for. I told a few people and it still seemed like every month someone would ask. So you pregnant yet, as if I'm choosing not to be. Wth. And them after what happened in December, then getting my bfp in January my mil said, "for real this time." Omg I was sooo mad. As if I wanted that to happen, wtf. People just don't think. 
Misscalais, like nlb said, every pregnancy is different and cramping g is completely normal. And it could be gas, I had a day a few weeks ago that I thought I was going to die I had such bad gas pains, gross, I know. But try not to worry .


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I have a question,
> Do you girls remember if you had any cramping early on in your pregnancies. I'm quite crampy kind of feels like period pains mixed with gas pains ( sorry tmi ) I've had them since yesterday and I'm starting to worry a little because I never felt like this with either of my boys.

I'm pretty sure I had cramps with DD early on because I remember thinking that AF was coming and then I got a BFP. I have read some things and it seems that cramping is a pretty common symptom, so I don't think you have anything to worry about :)


----------



## CJGirl

So I got the mail and my tests were there and so I couldn't resist! BFN of course. Guess I will test again in the morning since I know I won't be able to keep from it!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls that made me feel a lot better.
Cramps are pretty much gone now so it might have just been the egg nestling into its spot.
Definitely felt like AF was just going to show right up.
I'm taking more tests to make sure they keep getting darker as I can't get in the DR until Monday for bloods so this just puts my mind at ease lol
Here is today's one. Still not as dark as the control line but a lot darker than the other tests I have done.
My boobs are starting to become sore and I'm very fatigued, but finding it hard to get to sleep at night.
I also started my vitamins today  I was only talking folic acid when ttc so thought I best start them ASAP 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> So I got the mail and my tests were there and so I couldn't resist! BFN of course. Guess I will test again in the morning since I know I won't be able to keep from it!

Lol CJGirl!
I had bfn right up until around 12/13 DPO I think I was ( cause I still have no idea how many DPO I am ) there was absolutely no sign of a 2nd line on all three tests but my bfp showed up on 15DPO ( I think ) 
So I'm keeping everything crossed for that bfp!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, I'm sorry I know that had to be hard. Especially after the comment dh made. I swear sometimes men just don't think.
> Cjgirl, no need to apologize, that's what we are here for. I told a few people and it still seemed like every month someone would ask. So you pregnant yet, as if I'm choosing not to be. Wth. And them after what happened in December, then getting my bfp in January my mil said, "for real this time." Omg I was sooo mad. As if I wanted that to happen, wtf. People just don't think.
> Misscalais, like nlb said, every pregnancy is different and cramping g is completely normal. And it could be gas, I had a day a few weeks ago that I thought I was going to die I had such bad gas pains, gross, I know. But try not to worry .

Haha yeah I've had really bad gas ( from both ends ) SORRY lol!
And it's still going so I hope it buggers off soon. No sign of MS just yet, when did you start feeling it?


----------



## dragonfly26

I started feeling sick at at 4.5 weeks for a week then nothing until 6 weeks and its been pretty consistent with the nausea at nighy randomly during the day. random puking. I had nothing not even the slightest bit of ms dd.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I started feeling sick at at 4.5 weeks for a week then nothing until 6 weeks and its been pretty consistent with the nausea at nighy randomly during the day. random puking. I had nothing not even the slightest bit of ms dd.

Aww yeah it's not nice I had it bad with both boys so hoping I won't get it or get it as bad with this one.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, I'm sorry I know that had to be hard. Especially after the comment dh made. I swear sometimes men just don't think.
> Cjgirl, no need to apologize, that's what we are here for. I told a few people and it still seemed like every month someone would ask. So you pregnant yet, as if I'm choosing not to be. Wth. And them after what happened in December, then getting my bfp in January my mil said, "for real this time." Omg I was sooo mad. As if I wanted that to happen, wtf. People just don't think.
> Misscalais, like nlb said, every pregnancy is different and cramping g is completely normal. And it could be gas, I had a day a few weeks ago that I thought I was going to die I had such bad gas pains, gross, I know. But try not to worry .

People can definitely be insensitive. I can't believe your mil said that. You're right, people just don't think.


----------



## nlb

Ok I'm 6dpo and my bbs are very sore and I've been gassy I hope these r signs.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok I'm 6dpo and my bbs are very sore and I've been gassy I hope these r signs.

I hope so!!! When are you going to test?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm 6dpo and my bbs are very sore and I've been gassy I hope these r signs.
> 
> I hope so!!! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

Well I am 6dpo and I think I will try Sunday which will be 10 dpo and try every few days after till I get a bfp or Af comes


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, FX tight for you! Two BFPs in one month would be so great! I have a feeling I am going to be out again, but it's early so I can still hope.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, FX tight for you! Two BFPs in one month would be so great! I have a feeling I am going to be out again, but it's early so I can still hope.

I hope we both get a bfp I think it would be cool to have 3 bfps in one month. Do u have any symptoms.


----------



## CJGirl

That would be awesome! I don't really have any symptoms. I have had some shooting pains in my bbs, but they always get sore this time of the month so I don't think I can consider it a symptom. I am really tired, but I think that is just because I am busy and stressed out.


----------



## nlb

Ok this is my chart for this month I'm not really sure what the red line is. Am I supported to stay above it. Do any of ya chart this is my first month to do it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok this is my chart for this month I'm not really sure what the red line is. Am I supported to stay above it. Do any of ya chart this is my first month to do it

I'm not completely sure, I started to temp this month and gave up quickly, but I believe that if after O you stay above the line that is good. I think the red line is a baseline temp. But like I said I am not 100% sure about that.


----------



## nlb

Those could be symptoms but don't stress about them I heard it makes it worse.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Those could be symptoms but don't stress about them I heard it makes it worse.

Yeah I really need to relax. I am just anxious to know one way or the other, as usual. My other stress is just school related. I am always worrying about everything! DH says that if I don't have anything to worry about I will find something lol I think every time I see another baby pic or sonogram on facebook it adds to it. Maybe I need to ignore facebook for a while lol


----------



## nlb

I know I'm that same way I have about 3 friends on Facebook who r pregnant and now my sister inlaw a girl at work and it is stressful.


----------



## Misscalais

Girls they both sound like good symptoms to me. I had those shooting pains your talking about CJGirl and I was and still am super gassy nlb so I'm saying they are great signs.  I would love to see both you get bfps this mth after me totally thinking I was out with my lack of bd and not knowing when I oed anything is possible lol!


----------



## Misscalais

What do you girls think about getting 2nd hand things for bubs. I'm getting a stroller and capsule it's only a few mths old and because I have to buy two brand new booster seats for the boys and will need to get another seat once bubs grows out of the capsule, I thought I'd go 2nd hand. What are your thoughts it's pretty much brand new and I'm only paying $250 for the whole system ( pram, bassinet and capsule ) it's worth around $700-$600.
I'm also going to get a 2nd hand cradle ( and getting brand new mattress for it obviously ) as I don't like the bassinet we had for DS2 plus its stored in our house 12 hrs away that my cousin is renting out. I've had a few 2nd hand prams but wasn't sure about the capsule.


----------



## dragonfly26

Is a capsul the same as a car seat? I know that it is not recommended to use second hand car seats unless you know 100% percent they have not been involved in an accident. Other than that I'm all for second hand! 
I got my doppler today! And I found the heartbeat, woohoo! It was 155


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I'm all for second hand also! As long as it is in good shape then I think that it's great using second hand and saving the money.

Dragonfly, that is so awesome! I got one when I was pregnant with DD, but I couldn't really ever find the heartbeat.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Is a capsul the same as a car seat? I know that it is not recommended to use second hand car seats unless you know 100% percent they have not been involved in an accident. Other than that I'm all for second hand!
> I got my doppler today! And I found the heartbeat, woohoo! It was 155

Yep it's one of the ones that you can unclip and pull out of the car straight into a pram. I've been assured it hasn't been in an accident so I'm pretty confident. 
Yaaaay for finding a heart beat. How many beats per minute did you get? So exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls.
I have another stupid question. It it ok to use a lotion that has evening primrose oil in it on my tummy? I normally use apricot kernel oil on my tummy to prevent stretch marks but haven't bought any yet so just using this one for now.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls.
> I have another stupid question. It it ok to use a lotion that has evening primrose oil in it on my tummy? I normally use apricot kernel oil on my tummy to prevent stretch marks but haven't bought any yet so just using this one for now.

I Googled it because I didn't know a lot about it, and most of the articles were about it in pill form, but it said that it is better NOT to use it during pregnancy because they are unsure of side effects and the pill form is often used to induce labor and should not be taken during pregnancy. I used cocoa butter with DD because it is specifically labeled for pregnancy stretch mark use. Maybe ask your doc about it just to be sure. That is just what I quickly after a search and the lotion may not be as harmful as the pills.


----------



## nlb

Well i decided to take a test today. I know it is way to early but they were there and i was there so i said why not. anyways it was negative. Im starting to think im not pregnant because all the little things r going away. like my BBs are not sore anymore and i havnt felt gassy today. And i havnt had any implanation bleeding. i think im out.:nope:. I should never had done that test.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well i decided to take a test today. I know it is way to early but they were there and i was there so i said why not. anyways it was negative. Im starting to think im not pregnant because all the little things r going away. like my BBs are not sore anymore and i havnt felt gassy today. And i havnt had any implanation bleeding. i think im out.:nope:. I should never had done that test.

I'm sorry :( How many DPO are you? It may be early and just because your symptoms have stopped doesn't mean you can't still get a BFP. I got another BFN this morning. I am feeling so down. And my best friend who is pregnant, and barely talks to me anymore except to ask if I am pregnant yet, just invited me to her baby shower which she planned on my birthday :(


----------



## Misscalais

Oh Hun! I honestly felt the exact same this cycle, all negative tests and basically no symptoms other than the nose bleed and one day of sore boobs. Even my cp was low firm and open the day before I got bfp. Don't give up hope  how many DPO are you? :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I Googled it because I didn't know a lot about it, and most of the articles were about it in pill form, but it said that it is better NOT to use it during pregnancy because they are unsure of side effects and the pill form is often used to induce labor and should not be taken during pregnancy. I used cocoa butter with DD because it is specifically labeled for pregnancy stretch mark use. Maybe ask your doc about it just to be sure. That is just what I quickly after a search and the lotion may not be as harmful as the pills.

Thanks Hun, that's what I got out of my quick study as well. I won't use it any more cause I don't want to take any risks I'm sure there is only a tiny amount in the lotion but seems I can't find any info on it ill leave it for after I have bubs


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm sorry :( How many DPO are you? It may be early and just because your symptoms have stopped doesn't mean you can't still get a BFP. I got another BFN this morning. I am feeling so down. And my best friend who is pregnant, and barely talks to me anymore except to ask if I am pregnant yet, just invited me to her baby shower which she planned on my birthday :(

:( that's sad Hun. It's amazing how some people change when they are pregnant. What kind of best friend organises a baby shower on their besties birthday who is also TTC? That's not fair at all. 
:hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

I felt like maybe I was being petty and over reacting for getting upset, but it just seems so harsh. Like not only did she get pregnant before me, and wasn't trying, but now she is celebrating it on my birthday. I am going to take her a gift of course, but may not stay long since baby showers depress me right now. I have a good excuse for leaving early though...it's my birthday lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl and nlb, don't give up hope it is still super early for both of you!!! 
Cjgirl?, it seems pretty insensitive of her to not talk to you or when she does for it to be if you are pregnant. Also I plan her shower for your bday. Do you think she did it on purpose? My bestie seems to have distances herself too. Her hubby really wants a baby and she doesn't, but they have been tryi I guess. But lately since getting pregnant i feel like she has Been distancing herself.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl and nlb, don't give up hope it is still super early for both of you!!!
> Cjgirl?, it seems pretty insensitive of her to not talk to you or when she does for it to be if you are pregnant. Also I plan her shower for your bday. Do you think she did it on purpose? My bestie seems to have distances herself too. Her hubby really wants a baby and she doesn't, but they have been tryi I guess. But lately since getting pregnant i feel like she has Been distancing herself.

I would hope she didn't do it on purpose. But even if she did it not thinking about the fact it was my bday, that sucks too. The date is pretty hard to forget...first off it's 3/3 and second it is 2 days before her birthday. Oh well. I will go and smile ad give my gift. I really want a BFP even worse now, if that is even possible. I don't know what is hurting me more, that she is pregnant, ignoring me basically, or the shower. I don't know why our friends are doing this.


----------



## dragonfly26

Ya, pretty hard to forget that, especially since its right before her bday. :-(
I
Must be completely hormonal, my dd has been a handful <~~ putting it nicely the last couple of weeks. Well yesterday she was especially a handful and my dh gets home from work, he's not feeling well, again, damn flu/cold season. Well he's all Whiny and all I don't feel good. Ugh, so annoyed, I'm like really, suck it up, you have a cold stop acting like a baby, I don't want to hear it. I just find I can't find sympathy for it. I feel bad I snapped, but really. I have had ms and not feeling well for weeks and I don't. Complain or whine for him to take care of me. Ugh. 
Then my sister is getting married in march she had us order out bridesmaid dress online. Thought it was cute got, way to big and hideous on me. Thought maybe if gain some weight It will fit. Haven't gained to much weight I tell myk the dress is horrible and all she a. Do is defend the dress. Really. She seen it on me. She knows how it looks. Well I think it's a nice dress. I don't understand why you have to say such mean things about the dress. Really. Really. Well of you got one that fit. If I got one that fit it would still be one of those dresses that looks cute on the hanger, but not on me. Wth, why can't I not like the dress . 
Sorry for the rant ladies. I have just been so stressed with this kitchen remodel, super quick wedding and planning, and being hormonal, ugh!!!!


----------



## CJGirl

No need to apologize! You have listened to my rants lol It's totally understandable when you are stressed and have a million things going on to snap sometimes. I got on to DD yesterday because I was having to tell her to do things a million times before she would do them! She was almost late to swimming practice because she was fooling around instead of getting ready. I raised my voice and then later I felt bad. I always feel bad when I do that. I think we are just emotional and stressed. And men can be total babies when they are sick. My DH is the opposite though. He will be sick and swear he's not and not listen to me!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl i hope you get that bfp. Im sorry ur friend is acting like that. I hope she starts to realize how she is acting.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope you get your BFP soon as well! There is still a chance for both of us this month.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I'm sure you've told us this and I just can't remember, but did you have any BFNs before your BFP and if so what days?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, how are you doing today?


----------



## nlb

I'm ok I'm just tired.how r u


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I'm ok I'm just tired.how r u

I'm alright. Just frustrated, but that's nothing new lol


----------



## nlb

Awe why? I hope it gets better


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks. I'm just at that point where I feel like I am out so I'm just ready for Tuesday when AF arrives so I can get on with the next cycle :(


----------



## CJGirl

I'm sorry if it seems like I've been complaining a lot this week.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I'm sorry if it seems like I've been complaining a lot this week.

Girl dont apoloigize. I know how you feel. I don't think this has been a good week either. I feel the same way like im out. Lets try to keep positive. I know its hard but thats what we r here for right? :flower:


----------



## CJGirl

I am really trying to stay positive and hold on to a little bit of hope. What dpo are you on? I'm about 11. No for sure when I Od


----------



## nlb

I am at 8 dpo I'm still very early but I just don't feel like I have any symptoms besides my bbs are sore but that's pretty normal for me


----------



## nlb

The bad thing about charting is I'm not sure what the red line is. Therefore I think of it as a game and that I'm not supported to fall below it and it is fallin very close.


----------



## Misscalais

Yes, three bfns right up until around. 13DPO I was around 15DPO when I got my bfp. :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks. I'm just at that point where I feel like I am out so I'm just ready for Tuesday when AF arrives so I can get on with the next cycle :(

I felt the same this cycle too with not knowing when O happened no CM and lack of BD.
:dust: praying hard for your :bfp:
You too nlb. 
How many DPO are you both?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> The bad thing about charting is I'm not sure what the red line is. Therefore I think of it as a game and that I'm not supported to fall below it and it is fallin very close.

I think the red line is just your baseline temp. I found this on FF. I don't know if it will help.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Temperature-drop-in-luteal-phase.html


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Yes, three bfns right up until around. 13DPO I was around 15DPO when I got my bfp. :)

That is soooo good to know! I am about 11dpo I think. My patience is just running thin. I have been studying, reading, watching tv, cleaning...anything I can think of to keep my mind occupied a bit.


----------



## CJGirl

I know you should never look at an old test, but I couldn't help myself and I got this morning's (that I tossed in there quickly) out of the trash and looked at it. There was a very faint second line. I showed DH and he looked for just a sec and said, "Yeah there's a line there." I know I should not get my hopes up at all and that it was probably an evap, but I have never evap before so I don't know. It was stupid and I took 2 tests this morning and I couldn't find the internet one I took so I don't know.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm just at that point where I feel like I am out so I'm just ready for Tuesday when AF arrives so I can get on with the next cycle :(
> 
> I felt the same this cycle too with not knowing when O happened no CM and lack of BD.
> :dust: praying hard for your :bfp:
> You too nlb.
> How many DPO are you both?Click to expand...

Im only on day 8. I know it is still to early


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I know you should never look at an old test, but I couldn't help myself and I got this morning's (that I tossed in there quickly) out of the trash and looked at it. There was a very faint second line. I showed DH and he looked for just a sec and said, "Yeah there's a line there." I know I should not get my hopes up at all and that it was probably an evap, but I have never evap before so I don't know. It was stupid and I took 2 tests this morning and I couldn't find the internet one I took so I don't know.

I hope it was a BFP i would take another one in the morning FX


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl was there color to the line? Evaps do not have color. Praying this os the start of your bfp.


----------



## CJGirl

It looks like there is, but very very light. I may just be imaging the color because I want it to be colored lol I guess we shall see soon enough. I am going to test again in the morning of course. It was on an 88 cent Walmart test. If I get another line like that I may go get a FRER. I have a digi, but want to save it.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It looks like there is, but very very light. I may just be imaging the color because I want it to be colored lol I guess we shall see soon enough. I am going to test again in the morning of course. It was on an 88 cent Walmart test. If I get another line like that I may go get a FRER. I have a digi, but want to save it.

Sounds promising Hun! 
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you test!?!


----------



## CJGirl

Yes. I am positive that was an evap on the other because this morning there was not even a hint of a line.


----------



## nlb

Well i think AF will be here soon. I am getting creamy CM. My bbs are still sore and ive been getting little shoting pains in my lower stomach. i hope im wrong


----------



## CJGirl

I hope you're wrong too :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed girls. I wish I could just give you your bfps right now. 
:hugs:


----------



## nlb

Ok 10dpo and a nevagive test I will try again in 2 days


----------



## CJGirl

FX! There is still plenty of time for you to get a BFP. I'm about 13dpo and got a BFN this morning. AF is due Tuesday, so I'm probably out, but I guess I can hope for a late BFP.


----------



## nlb

Fx for u also. I hope Af stays away


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed girls!
CJGirl ha e you got any FRERs?


----------



## CJGirl

No I don't. I was at the store earlier and almost got some, but I am so afraid to see a BFN on one of those! I feel like a BFN on a FRER this close to AF would mean I'm out for sure! I have one walmart test left and one digi. I used an IC this morning.


----------



## nlb

No ive been using ic also. i only have 1 digital left but want to wait till i get a positive on the ic


----------



## Misscalais

Aww ok. I said the same thing and used my digi anyway lol!
It's just the worst feeling seeing 'not pregnant' staring right in your face. 
Do you girls have an AF symptoms? 
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

I had my 1st Dr appt today. Got bloods done and get those results midday tomorrow.
I also booked into the maternity clinic at our local hospital. So ill have midwife care for the remainder of my pregnancy, unless something turns high risk. And you see an ob occasionally through that as well.
What do you girls do for care over there? 
My booking in appt is on the 11th I'm so excited.
I hope you girls don't mind me sharing this on here and talking about my pregnancy I just don't have anyone else to talk to about it :( ill stop if it upsets you.


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! Here in the US, I see a ob through the whole pregnancy. I think you can choose because I know there are midwives here but don't think they are as common. What is the booking appointment? How have you been feeling? 
I have an appointment tomorrow. Probably just routine will probably hear hb on Doppler. Although I have been hearing it every night at home, still exciting.
Cjgirl and nlb, did you test this morning?


----------



## nlb

I don't mind you talking about ur pregnancy. Very excited for you. And I feel like cjgirl and I still have some support. Let us know how ur spots go

No I think I will wait till tomorrow. I tested yesterday and it was negative.


----------



## CJGirl

I don't mind you talking about it at all. Y'all understand how we feel so that's the difference between you and someone else talking about it. You still support us no matter what! 

AF showed up this morning :cry: I don't know how to feel. One minute I'm angry, the next I'm sad, the next I'm scared it will never happen. I just don't understand why it is taking so long.


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: I'm sorry. One think I would do when I was feeling particularly down when af showed was to treat myself to something, ie my favorite chocolate and glass of wine, a new outfit, a little shopping g therapy.


----------



## CJGirl

Yeah, I was thinking I may blow off the house work and go shopping for a while.


----------



## nlb

I'm sorry af showed cjgirl. I know what u mean. I feel like this is the longest 2ww ever. I wish either Af would show of I get my bfp. But the wait kills me.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! Here in the US, I see a ob through the whole pregnancy. I think you can choose because I know there are midwives here but don't think they are as common. What is the booking appointment? How have you been feeling?
> I have an appointment tomorrow. Probably just routine will probably hear hb on Doppler. Although I have been hearing it every night at home, still exciting.
> Cjgirl and nlb, did you test this morning?

It's so strange how its done so differently in different countries hey lol
The booking in appt is just where you go into the hospital and see a midwife and she basically gets all your details and gives you info, maybe a walk through the suits if your lucky lol! Basically gets the down low on previous pregnancies, issues etc. then all the other appts are just the same as what an OB does  towards the end of the pregnancy you will see an OB to discuss possible induction etc.
I'm feeling good really tired but that's about it ATM my boobs have settled down. No MS or anything yet :)
Yay that you get to hear bubs heart I can't wait for that. I might have to wait till 12 weeks for my 1 st scan :( I want an early scan but not sure if ill get it.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I don't mind you talking about it at all. Y'all understand how we feel so that's the difference between you and someone else talking about it. You still support us no matter what!
> 
> AF showed up this morning :cry: I don't know how to feel. One minute I'm angry, the next I'm sad, the next I'm scared it will never happen. I just don't understand why it is taking so long.

Oh no :( I'm so sorry Hun!
It's just not fair. 
Have you thought of BD every 2nd day from the day AF finished then when you get your pos OPK BD every day you get a pos then leave it the day you get a neg and BD the day after that.
I don't know if you drink but maybe have a few glasses of wine here and there through out the mth it might help you relax a little.
:hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind you talking about it at all. Y'all understand how we feel so that's the difference between you and someone else talking about it. You still support us no matter what!
> 
> AF showed up this morning :cry: I don't know how to feel. One minute I'm angry, the next I'm sad, the next I'm scared it will never happen. I just don't understand why it is taking so long.
> 
> Oh no :( I'm so sorry Hun!
> It's just not fair.
> Have you thought of BD every 2nd day from the day AF finished then when you get your pos OPK BD every day you get a pos then leave it the day you get a neg and BD the day after that.
> I don't know if you drink but maybe have a few glasses of wine here and there through out the mth it might help you relax a little.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Misscalais :hugs: That's exactly what I have been doing...wine and all lol I don't know f I really want to even try this cycle. I'm pretty beat down.


----------



## nlb

Well i think Af is going to show soon and im too scared to test today because i just don't want to see negative again. This has been a hard month. At least i signed my little boy up for teeball. he has his first game on saturday. im hoping it will take my mind off everything and help me relax. He went to practice and he hit the ball and just stood there. He wouldnt run. well i have a feeling this is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I'm bleeding today :cry:
It's not bright red, it's pinkish and light brownish.
I've never bled in any of my pregnancies and I've only had a chemical so AF came when it was meant to but I had a faint positive a few days before.
I don't know what to do :(
I can't go to the hospital right now because I have Eli with me, Seth is at day care today.
I told my mum than I was pregnant yesterday and now this.
What do I do? Do I wait until my husband gets home this afternoon and go to the hospital?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks Misscalais :hugs: That's exactly what I have been doing...wine and all lol I don't know f I really want to even try this cycle. I'm pretty beat down.

I'm sorry your feeling so down Hun, it's not a nice feeling at all. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well i think Af is going to show soon and im too scared to test today because i just don't want to see negative again. This has been a hard month. At least i signed my little boy up for teeball. he has his first game on saturday. im hoping it will take my mind off everything and help me relax. He went to practice and he hit the ball and just stood there. He wouldnt run. well i have a feeling this is going to be very interesting.

Fingers crossed for you sweetie, when's AF due?
Aww that's so cute! I can't wait to put my boys into a sport. 
DS1 will be doing soccer next year :)
I hope it takes your mind of everything.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm bleeding today :cry:
> It's not bright red, it's pinkish and light brownish.
> I've never bled in any of my pregnancies and I've only had a chemical so AF came when it was meant to but I had a faint positive a few days before.
> I don't know what to do :(
> I can't go to the hospital right now because I have Eli with me, Seth is at day care today.
> I told my mum than I was pregnant yesterday and now this.
> What do I do? Do I wait until my husband gets home this afternoon and go to the hospital?

What did you do? Did you go to the doctor or at leadt call? I know it's pretty common for bleeding, was it a lot? And even though it didnt happen with your other pregnancies it doesn't mean it's something bad. Thinking of you and praying everything is ok.


----------



## Misscalais

I have an appt with the Dr in two hours.
When I went to the toilet this morning I had brown and pink blood in my undies.
And I've had brown and darkish red spotting all day. It's there every time I wipe and a small bit on my pad.
I'm trying to not think the worst but I've been crying all day, I don't want to loose my baby. :cry:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm bleeding today :cry:
> It's not bright red, it's pinkish and light brownish.
> I've never bled in any of my pregnancies and I've only had a chemical so AF came when it was meant to but I had a faint positive a few days before.
> I don't know what to do :(
> I can't go to the hospital right now because I have Eli with me, Seth is at day care today.
> I told my mum than I was pregnant yesterday and now this.
> What do I do? Do I wait until my husband gets home this afternoon and go to the hospital?

I hope everything turns out fine. I would go to the dr. just to be sure. Let us know how it goes


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Well i think Af is going to show soon and im too scared to test today because i just don't want to see negative again. This has been a hard month. At least i signed my little boy up for teeball. he has his first game on saturday. im hoping it will take my mind off everything and help me relax. He went to practice and he hit the ball and just stood there. He wouldnt run. well i have a feeling this is going to be very interesting.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you sweetie, when's AF due?
> Aww that's so cute! I can't wait to put my boys into a sport.
> DS1 will be doing soccer next year :)
> I hope it takes your mind of everything.Click to expand...

AF is due in 2 days. I did another test but it was negative again. I think im out this month.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> I have an appt with the Dr in two hours.
> When I went to the toilet this morning I had brown and pink blood in my undies.
> And I've had brown and darkish red spotting all day. It's there every time I wipe and a small bit on my pad.
> I'm trying to not think the worst but I've been crying all day, I don't want to loose my baby. :cry:

Please let us know how your appointment goes. Thinking and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I have an appt with the Dr in two hours.
> When I went to the toilet this morning I had brown and pink blood in my undies.
> And I've had brown and darkish red spotting all day. It's there every time I wipe and a small bit on my pad.
> I'm trying to not think the worst but I've been crying all day, I don't want to loose my baby. :cry:

:hugs: I hope everything is okay. I bled a bit like that with DD at 9 weeks and everything was fine. Let us know.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well i think Af is going to show soon and im too scared to test today because i just don't want to see negative again. This has been a hard month. At least i signed my little boy up for teeball. he has his first game on saturday. im hoping it will take my mind off everything and help me relax. He went to practice and he hit the ball and just stood there. He wouldnt run. well i have a feeling this is going to be very interesting.

I hope AF stays away! It is really good to have things to keep busy. I am really trying to occupy my time with things and not obsess about it. I'm sure by the end of the month I will be obsessing as usual, but until then I am going to try not to worry. I hope your little one's game goes well on Saturday!


----------



## Misscalais

I went to the Dr, did bloods to see if my levels have dropped.
I'm pretty convinced now its a miscarriage. Bright red blood, followed by clots and now AF type cramping that's getting worse.
I am absolutely gutted.
:cry:


----------



## athena87

I was doing some searching on google and came across your forum, I have been reading and I feel like I know you guys. My Dh and I have been ttc for 7 months, I have pcos and this is my first cycle to ovulate since we started ttc, I did soy isoflavones, vitex, bbt charting and opk's. I am currently 3dpo and very nervous as I am finally after such a long time trying. Good luck to you ladies that are still ttc and congrats to you that are pregnant. I hope you don't mind me joining in your forum.

Misscalais I am praying for you and I hope that you do not lose your baby. I had a mc with an ex over 5 years ago and it was not easy.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I was doing some searching on google and came across your forum, I have been reading and I feel like I know you guys. My Dh and I have been ttc for 7 months, I have pcos and this is my first cycle to ovulate since we started ttc, I did soy isoflavones, vitex, bbt charting and opk's. I am currently 3dpo and very nervous as I am finally after such a long time trying. Good luck to you ladies that are still ttc and congrats to you that are pregnant. I hope you don't mind me joining in your forum.
> 
> Misscalais I am praying for you and I hope that you do not lose your baby. I had a mc with an ex over 5 years ago and it was not easy.

Hi,
Welcome and thanks. I'm still bleeding so I don't have much hope its just like a normal period it's the only way I can describe it :(
I hope you get your bfp this mth. 
:dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> I went to the Dr, did bloods to see if my levels have dropped.
> I'm pretty convinced now its a miscarriage. Bright red blood, followed by clots and now AF type cramping that's getting worse.
> I am absolutely gutted.
> :cry:

Oh I hope that is not the case and all is ok with you and the baby. Have you heard back from the doctor? Praying everything is ok/


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I went to the Dr, did bloods to see if my levels have dropped.
> I'm pretty convinced now its a miscarriage. Bright red blood, followed by clots and now AF type cramping that's getting worse.
> I am absolutely gutted.
> :cry:

I will be praying for you. I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I was doing some searching on google and came across your forum, I have been reading and I feel like I know you guys. My Dh and I have been ttc for 7 months, I have pcos and this is my first cycle to ovulate since we started ttc, I did soy isoflavones, vitex, bbt charting and opk's. I am currently 3dpo and very nervous as I am finally after such a long time trying. Good luck to you ladies that are still ttc and congrats to you that are pregnant. I hope you don't mind me joining in your forum.
> 
> Misscalais I am praying for you and I hope that you do not lose your baby. I had a mc with an ex over 5 years ago and it was not easy.

Welcome athena! FX that you get your BFP this month. You will like it here, the girls are great! Some days if I didn't have them I don't know what I would do!


----------



## athena87

CJGirl said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> I was doing some searching on google and came across your forum, I have been reading and I feel like I know you guys. My Dh and I have been ttc for 7 months, I have pcos and this is my first cycle to ovulate since we started ttc, I did soy isoflavones, vitex, bbt charting and opk's. I am currently 3dpo and very nervous as I am finally after such a long time trying. Good luck to you ladies that are still ttc and congrats to you that are pregnant. I hope you don't mind me joining in your forum.
> 
> Misscalais I am praying for you and I hope that you do not lose your baby. I had a mc with an ex over 5 years ago and it was not easy.
> 
> Welcome athena! FX that you get your BFP this month. You will like it here, the girls are great! Some days if I didn't have them I don't know what I would do!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I'm glad I came across the forum.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> I was doing some searching on google and came across your forum, I have been reading and I feel like I know you guys. My Dh and I have been ttc for 7 months, I have pcos and this is my first cycle to ovulate since we started ttc, I did soy isoflavones, vitex, bbt charting and opk's. I am currently 3dpo and very nervous as I am finally after such a long time trying. Good luck to you ladies that are still ttc and congrats to you that are pregnant. I hope you don't mind me joining in your forum.
> 
> Misscalais I am praying for you and I hope that you do not lose your baby. I had a mc with an ex over 5 years ago and it was not easy.
> 
> Hi,
> Welcome and thanks. I'm still bleeding so I don't have much hope its just like a normal period it's the only way I can describe it :(
> I hope you get your bfp this mth.
> :dust:Click to expand...

I pray you are not mcing.


----------



## dragonfly26

Welcome Athena, glad to have you! When will you start testing?


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, How are you feeling/doing today?
Nlb, did you test today? Hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp.


----------



## athena87

dragonfly26 said:


> Welcome Athena, glad to have you! When will you start testing?

Thank you. I'm not sure. I'm a little confused on the whole ovulation thing. I had a temp dip Friday and my fertility app says that is ov day, I also chart on countdowntopregnancy and it says ov day was Saturday when my temp spiked but I cramped a little on Sunday which is when I was counting from. Today my temp dropped below the cover line. Ahhhh I'm so confused lol. Any help???


----------



## dragonfly26

Wish I could help but never did the temperature. Did you use opks?


----------



## athena87

Yea I did, it was pos on Friday.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I went to the Dr, did bloods to see if my levels have dropped.
> I'm pretty convinced now its a miscarriage. Bright red blood, followed by clots and now AF type cramping that's getting worse.
> I am absolutely gutted.
> :cry:

Oh no sweetie. I hope it's not that. I will being praying for you. Let us know what the test say when u get them.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Athena, glad to have you! When will you start testing?
> 
> Thank you. I'm not sure. I'm a little confused on the whole ovulation thing. I had a temp dip Friday and my fertility app says that is ov day, I also chart on countdowntopregnancy and it says ov day was Saturday when my temp spiked but I cramped a little on Sunday which is when I was counting from. Today my temp dropped below the cover line. Ahhhh I'm so confused lol. Any help???Click to expand...

Welcome Athena I hope u get a bfp this month


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, How are you feeling/doing today?
> Nlb, did you test today? Hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp.

No I didn't test I'm pretty sure Af is going to show tommorrow I've been really tired I had a big temp drop and when I wiped today there was a little spoting. So I'm 100%sure she is coming


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, How are you feeling/doing today?
> Nlb, did you test today? Hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp.

I'm doing okay. I am trying to focus on other things like my bday celebration on Saturday. It will be kind of rough going to the baby shower on Sunday, but I'll survive lol I am really going to try and not worry too much about it this month. Easier said than done of course lol How are you doing? And by the way, did you ever see Sinister? I feel like we talked about it way back when it came out.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Athena, glad to have you! When will you start testing?
> 
> Thank you. I'm not sure. I'm a little confused on the whole ovulation thing. I had a temp dip Friday and my fertility app says that is ov day, I also chart on countdowntopregnancy and it says ov day was Saturday when my temp spiked but I cramped a little on Sunday which is when I was counting from. Today my temp dropped below the cover line. Ahhhh I'm so confused lol. Any help???Click to expand...

I'm always confused lol I tried temping, but I wasn't very good at it, so I decided to just stick to the OPKs and Fertility Friend. Sunday sounds like your O day though.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, apparently my levels have gone up but I'm just sitting in at the clinic waiting for a scan to see if I'm loosing/lost baby.
I'm still bleeding but not as heavy as it was yesterday afternoon.
Ill let you know how the scan goes.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls, apparently my levels have gone up but I'm just sitting in at the clinic waiting for a scan to see if I'm loosing/lost baby.
> I'm still bleeding but not as heavy as it was yesterday afternoon.
> Ill let you know how the scan goes.

Hoping you get good news. Remember scans that early don't show much so don't be discouraged.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Cjgirl, How are you feeling/doing today?
> Nlb, did you test today? Hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp.
> 
> I'm doing okay. I am trying to focus on other things like my bday celebration on Saturday. It will be kind of rough going to the baby shower on Sunday, but I'll survive lol I am really going to try and not worry too much about it this month. Easier said than done of course lol How are you doing? And by the way, did you ever see Sinister? I feel like we talked about it way back when it came out.Click to expand...

That's so funny you mention That because we didnt see it back then, but dh was going to rent a movie last night I went back through the thread so I could find out what movie we were talking about, because I could not remember the name for the life of me. Unfortunately we had a huge snow storm and he couldn't get out to rent it.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais hope for good news, sending prayers

According to fertility friend app and my fertility app I am 5dpo I just went to the bathroom and had some red spotting with a hint of brown. Isn't it too early for implantation bleeding? I've been crampy and gassy all day. I've had clear cm also until just now. I'm trying not to read too much into it but its hard lol


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Misscalais hope for good news, sending prayers
> 
> According to fertility friend app and my fertility app I am 5dpo I just went to the bathroom and had some red spotting with a hint of brown. Isn't it too early for implantation bleeding? I've been crampy and gassy all day. I've had clear cm also until just now. I'm trying not to read too much into it but its hard lol

I don't think it is too early for implantation. It could be! FX for you :dust:


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Cjgirl, How are you feeling/doing today?
> Nlb, did you test today? Hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp.
> 
> I'm doing okay. I am trying to focus on other things like my bday celebration on Saturday. It will be kind of rough going to the baby shower on Sunday, but I'll survive lol I am really going to try and not worry too much about it this month. Easier said than done of course lol How are you doing? And by the way, did you ever see Sinister? I feel like we talked about it way back when it came out.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so funny you mention That because we didnt see it back then, but dh was going to rent a movie last night I went back through the thread so I could find out what movie we were talking about, because I could not remember the name for the life of me. Unfortunately we had a huge snow storm and he couldn't get out to rent it.Click to expand...

That's crazy! Well I can't decide if I want to watch it or not, but DH and I usually have a good time watching scary movies because we start making fun of them so I don't get scared lol Stay safe in all that snow!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Hoping you get good news. Remember scans that early don't show much so don't be discouraged.

So they couldn't see anything other than the thickening of my uterus lining which she said was good.
She couldn't tell me what was going on though or where the bleeding was coming from so ill have to see my DR hopefully tomorrow and she will hopefully give me an insight as to if I have a viable pregnancy or not and get bloods done again to check my levels.
I just want to know so I can get on with it.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. It's a really tough situation, I can't even imagine how you must feel not knowing what is going on. Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## dragonfly26

athena87 said:


> Misscalais hope for good news, sending prayers
> 
> According to fertility friend app and my fertility app I am 5dpo I just went to the bathroom and had some red spotting with a hint of brown. Isn't it too early for implantation bleeding? I've been crampy and gassy all day. I've had clear cm also until just now. I'm trying not to read too much into it but its hard lol

Sounds promising to me. I'd say 5 days is about right for ib. Hoping this is your month for your bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping you get good news. Remember scans that early don't show much so don't be discouraged.
> 
> So they couldn't see anything other than the thickening of my uterus lining which she said was good.
> She couldn't tell me what was going on though or where the bleeding was coming from so ill have to see my DR hopefully tomorrow and she will hopefully give me an insight as to if I have a viable pregnancy or not and get bloods done again to check my levels.
> I just want to know so I can get on with it.Click to expand...

I will be praying for you :hugs: I hope that you can get some answers soon.


----------



## nlb

Well i was right Af showed tonight. This sucks. I think i am going to try to cut out sodas this month.Do u think that could effect anything?


----------



## Misscalais

I'm sorry :(
I'm not sure about the soda but I guess it's worth trying.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well i was right Af showed tonight. This sucks. I think i am going to try to cut out sodas this month.Do u think that could effect anything?

I'm sorry. I don't know if it could effect anything either, but I stopped drinking them a little over a week ago, so I guess we will see if it helps any.


----------



## Misscalais

Just an update, Dr rang me quite concerned. The lab emailed her my results and they are worried about a possible ectopic now.
I have what they think is either a deformed sac and partial miscarriage or a pseudo sac ( which is a sac that mimics a pregnancy but nothing grows in it. ) this usually happens when eptopic happens. I also have a lot of fluid where it shouldn't be, which suggests ectopic and a large amount of fluid in my pouch of Douglas which isn't normal to have a lot in there.
So I had another lot of bloods this afternoon and will have to go back in the morning and if they have gone up there will be further investigation.
UPDATE
Levels have dropped, so thankfully no ectopic last blood test tomorrow to make sure it's still dropping and I just have to wait to see if I pass everything naturally.
Absolutely gutted.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I am so sorry. I know nothing I can say will make this better, but know that we are here for you and always ready to listen. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> Just an update, Dr rang me quite concerned. The lab emailed her my results and they are worried about a possible ectopic now.
> I have what they think is either a deformed sac and partial miscarriage or a pseudo sac ( which is a sac that mimics a pregnancy but nothing grows in it. ) this usually happens when eptopic happens. I also have a lot of fluid where it shouldn't be, which suggests ectopic and a large amount of fluid in my pouch of Douglas which isn't normal to have a lot in there.
> So I had another lot of bloods this afternoon and will have to go back in the morning and if they have gone up there will be further investigation.
> UPDATE
> Levels have dropped, so thankfully no ectopic last blood test tomorrow to make sure it's still dropping and I just have to wait to see if I pass everything naturally.
> Absolutely gutted.


I am so sorry, sending prayers your way.


----------



## athena87

6dpo and I have spent more time in the bathroom with number 2 problems in the past 2 days than I ever have. I went like 4 times in 2 hours last night and had gone 3-4 times that day already, along with a lot of gas. I don't know what's going on. My temp went back up above the cover line. Fingers crossed. Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> 6dpo and I have spent more time in the bathroom with number 2 problems in the past 2 days than I ever have. I went like 4 times in 2 hours last night and had gone 3-4 times that day already, along with a lot of gas. I don't know what's going on. My temp went back up above the cover line. Fingers crossed. Good luck to you ladies.

Those sound like good signs. I hope u get ur BFP this month. How long have ya been trying.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Just an update, Dr rang me quite concerned. The lab emailed her my results and they are worried about a possible ectopic now.
> I have what they think is either a deformed sac and partial miscarriage or a pseudo sac ( which is a sac that mimics a pregnancy but nothing grows in it. ) this usually happens when eptopic happens. I also have a lot of fluid where it shouldn't be, which suggests ectopic and a large amount of fluid in my pouch of Douglas which isn't normal to have a lot in there.
> So I had another lot of bloods this afternoon and will have to go back in the morning and if they have gone up there will be further investigation.
> UPDATE
> Levels have dropped, so thankfully no ectopic last blood test tomorrow to make sure it's still dropping and I just have to wait to see if I pass everything naturally.
> Absolutely gutted.

Im so sorry Misscalais. We r all here for you if you need us. I know this is hard for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## athena87

We have been trying since the end of July so 7 months. I have pcos and this is the first cycle I have o'ed. I thought it would be easy and quick since I have always been regular. We start ttc and I all of a sudden stop having periods... But this cycle has been promising.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> We have been trying since the end of July so 7 months. I have pcos and this is the first cycle I have o'ed. I thought it would be easy and quick since I have always been regular. We start ttc and I all of a sudden stop having periods... But this cycle has been promising.

my husband and i have been tring since sep. and the same thing has happened to me my periods got very irregular. I started taking clomid last month butround 1 wasn't successful. So we will start round to in 3 days. Good Luck this cycle. The girls on here are great and very supportive. hope you get ur :BFP:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> 6dpo and I have spent more time in the bathroom with number 2 problems in the past 2 days than I ever have. I went like 4 times in 2 hours last night and had gone 3-4 times that day already, along with a lot of gas. I don't know what's going on. My temp went back up above the cover line. Fingers crossed. Good luck to you ladies.

Sounds like you might have some good symptoms. No fun going to the bathroom every second, but if it's a symptom then yay! lol Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Just an update, Dr rang me quite concerned. The lab emailed her my results and they are worried about a possible ectopic now.
> I have what they think is either a deformed sac and partial miscarriage or a pseudo sac ( which is a sac that mimics a pregnancy but nothing grows in it. ) this usually happens when eptopic happens. I also have a lot of fluid where it shouldn't be, which suggests ectopic and a large amount of fluid in my pouch of Douglas which isn't normal to have a lot in there.
> So I had another lot of bloods this afternoon and will have to go back in the morning and if they have gone up there will be further investigation.
> UPDATE
> Levels have dropped, so thankfully no ectopic last blood test tomorrow to make sure it's still dropping and I just have to wait to see if I pass everything naturally.
> Absolutely gutted.

:hugs: I am so sorry, that you are going through this! Just know we are here for you. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a hug.


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies for your support. The number 2 problems are better, but have had stomach pains all day and a little pink spotting. When do you think I should test?


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. The number 2 problems are better, but have had stomach pains all day and a little pink spotting. When do you think I should test?

I usualy start testing at 10dpo then everyother day till af comes.


----------



## CJGirl

I agree. 10dpo is a good time to start. Although I can't ever wait that long lol


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls it means so much.
I have no family or friends where I live and it's made it so much harder not to be able to just hold my mum or sisters and just cry. 
Hubby hasn't shown any emotion, not one tear so I feel like I can't show my full emotion to him I've just been crying in my room on my own.
I'm finally coming to terms with it and hoping it all happens quickly.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I agree. 10dpo is a good time to start. Although I can't ever wait that long lol

Im with you i never can wait that long either.lol


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls it means so much.
> I have no family or friends where I live and it's made it so much harder not to be able to just hold my mum or sisters and just cry.
> Hubby hasn't shown any emotion, not one tear so I feel like I can't show my full emotion to him I've just been crying in my room on my own.
> I'm finally coming to terms with it and hoping it all happens quickly.

Well if you need to cry just cry. We r here for you if you ever need to talk. I hope it goes quick for you also. I hate to see people upset and hurt. Sometimes men dont show their emotions like we do.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls it means so much.
> I have no family or friends where I live and it's made it so much harder not to be able to just hold my mum or sisters and just cry.
> Hubby hasn't shown any emotion, not one tear so I feel like I can't show my full emotion to him I've just been crying in my room on my own.
> I'm finally coming to terms with it and hoping it all happens quickly.

I'm sorry that you are having to go through this alone there. I know we are all very far away from you also, but we are all thinking about you and wishing the best. When things like this happen my husband is very quiet also. I think although it's cliche, men do feel as if they have to keep it together and not show their emotions. He also may not know what to say or do for you right now. If there is anything we can do let us know :hug:


----------



## athena87

I never wait that long either, but then again this is the first time I know for sure I o'ed. I'm having some more symptoms, been having nausea, fell asleep at 11 after my class also having strange shots of pain in my breast, mainly the right one lol. Sharp pains in lower abdomen, and very light pink spotting only noticed cause I check the tp when I go. Dh thinks I'm pregnant but I don't wanna get my hopes up and set myself up for a fall, ya know. I took that nap with my Rudy ( one of my cats) and I still feel like I could go to sleep now.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls you have definitely been my support system getting through this.
I've been given the all clear to start trying again after my 1st cycle.
I'm still bleeding and if it doesn't stop over the weekend we are thinking D&C. So we shall see how it goes.
I hope you girls are all doing well I'm hoping to see some bfps from you all super soon.
Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls you have definitely been my support system getting through this.
> I've been given the all clear to start trying again after my 1st cycle.
> I'm still bleeding and if it doesn't stop over the weekend we are thinking D&C. So we shall see how it goes.
> I hope you girls are all doing well I'm hoping to see some bfps from you all super soon.
> Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?

I glad you will be in the all clear to try again. Hope it goes quickly and you get another bfp soon.
The only things I am going to try different is I'm going to try to take the clomid on day 3-7 instead of day 5-9. I'm not sure what the difference is but I read online that it is more effective those days. Also I'm going to take prenatal vitamins and lower my caffeine intake. I also read that to much caffeine can lower your chances.i hope it works


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls you have definitely been my support system getting through this.
> I've been given the all clear to start trying again after my 1st cycle.
> I'm still bleeding and if it doesn't stop over the weekend we are thinking D&C. So we shall see how it goes.
> I hope you girls are all doing well I'm hoping to see some bfps from you all super soon.
> Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?

I'm glad you can try again and I hope your bleeding stops soon. 

I cut out the caffeine also and I am just trying to stay relaxed a focused on other things. I started going to the gym again, so I am trying to obsess about that instead of baby making. I don't think DH and I are going to set a BD schedule like we usually do. I think we are going to "take a break" and just do it whenever and then maybe a few extra times around when FF says I will O. I'm not going to use OPKs.


----------



## dragonfly26

It really can take a toll on you bd'ing so much. I really think that relaxing and doing when you want can really help. Exercising sounds like a good distraction


----------



## CJGirl

I didn't even cut out the caffeine because of TTC, I just did because I drank way too much soda and I don't drink it while pregnant, so I figured it would just be a good thing to do. But now that you mentioned it Dragonfly, I googled the effects of caffeine on fertility and it is really bad! I hope that all this time I wasn't hurting my chances because of my soda addiction!


----------



## nlb

I know what you mean cjgirl I drink way to much coke. And I don't want it to hurt my chances either


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls you have definitely been my support system getting through this.
> I've been given the all clear to start trying again after my 1st cycle.
> I'm still bleeding and if it doesn't stop over the weekend we are thinking D&C. So we shall see how it goes.
> I hope you girls are all doing well I'm hoping to see some bfps from you all super soon.
> Is anyone doing anything different this cycle?

I'm glad they gave you the all clear to try again right away! I got my bfp right after so I'm hoping you will too! I really hope you don't end up having to have a d&c.


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> I glad you will be in the all clear to try again. Hope it goes quickly and you get another bfp soon.
> The only things I am going to try different is I'm going to try to take the clomid on day 3-7 instead of day 5-9. I'm not sure what the difference is but I read online that it is more effective those days. Also I'm going to take prenatal vitamins and lower my caffeine intake. I also read that to much caffeine can lower your chances.i hope it works
> 
> I hope the changes make the difference and yoh get your bfp. I think adding the vitamin is a really good idea.Click to expand...


----------



## athena87

How do you post pictures on here? I wanted some opinions


----------



## athena87




----------



## dragonfly26

Hmm, is that a line or a discoloration of a section of the test? I'm on my phone so it's pretty hard to tell. If its a line is there color to it? Sometimes I'm just not sure of those cheapies, even though I can't help but use them, lol. Hopes it the start of a bfp! How many dpo are you?


----------



## athena87

It has color. Was having trouble taking a pic of it with the iPad. The hubby even saw it. I'm just worried about evaps. I bought some frer's for the morning.:happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

I can see something for sure. Get a FRER it should definitely show a better line if its a true positive. How exciting.


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you use the frer??


----------



## nlb

I'm so upset today is my sons first opening day for tee ball and his first game and I'm at home sick. I just want to cry. I feel so bad to miss it.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> It has color. Was having trouble taking a pic of it with the iPad. The hubby even saw it. I'm just worried about evaps. I bought some frer's for the morning.:happydance:

Did the line show within the time limit? I don't want to sound negative, but I got a line that appeared to have color on that same brand after the time limit and I got a little excited. I think it must have been an evap. I really hope it is your BFP and let us know when you take the FRER!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> I'm so upset today is my sons first opening day for tee ball and his first game and I'm at home sick. I just want to cry. I feel so bad to miss it.

Oh no, that's not good, sorry your not feeling well. Hope ds has a great game sorry you can't be there.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I'm so upset today is my sons first opening day for tee ball and his first game and I'm at home sick. I just want to cry. I feel so bad to miss it.

I'm sorry you are missing the game. I know that has to be so hard. Hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm so upset today is my sons first opening day for tee ball and his first game and I'm at home sick. I just want to cry. I feel so bad to miss it.
> 
> Oh no, that's not good, sorry your not feeling well. Hope ds has a great game sorry you can't be there.Click to expand...

His game is at 4:00 so I will see if I feel better. It just is so upsetting because I had to miss the parade he was in at the beginning.


----------



## dragonfly26

So with dd I went to this place that did early gender scans at 16 weeks, I went to contact them to schedule for a gender scan for this baby and they closed down. So I called another place and they do it as early 14 weeks. So I scheduled for two weeks from today woohoo! So excited!!!!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> So with dd I went to this place that did early gender scans at 16 weeks, I went to contact them to schedule for a gender scan for this baby and they closed down. So I called another place and they do it as early 14 weeks. So I scheduled for two weeks from today woohoo! So excited!!!!

That's awesome! We will be anxiously awaiting the news!


----------



## athena87

Took the frer and it was neg, but I'm not giving up hope it's only 8dpo so I still got time :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Took the frer and it was neg, but I'm not giving up hope it's only 8dpo so I still got time :)

You still have plenty of time for a BFP! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm so upset today is my sons first opening day for tee ball and his first game and I'm at home sick. I just want to cry. I feel so bad to miss it.

Aww I'm sorry your not feeling so good.
Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Took the frer and it was neg, but I'm not giving up hope it's only 8dpo so I still got time :)

Still heaps of time :)


----------



## Misscalais

So today, I think I finally passed the sac.
I'm not sure because ( sorry tmi ) we went to the shopping centre and we were walking around for a while and I all of a sudden felt like something starting to come out. I quickly rushed to the public toilet and as soon as I sat down I felt it come out of me it felt like a large clot but there was so much blood in the toilet I couldn't make out what it was but there was a big mass in the bottom of the toilet. If I was at home I would have scooped it out with the fish net because the dr told me to make sure I look at everything to make sure I was passing tissue. But I think it was it I hope.
I'm hardly bleeding now basically just when I wipe and a tiny bit in my pad.
Sorry about all the details :-/ 
I just want it over and done with its just like a lingering reminder that I've lost my baby.
But other than that I'm felling good, I'm trying to stay positive and no longer crying over everything. :)
Although I had to delete all the pregnancy apps of my phone, that was too hard seeing them on there.


----------



## nlb

I got to go to my sons game. He did so good.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So today, I think I finally passed the sac.
> I'm not sure because ( sorry tmi ) we went to the shopping centre and we were walking around for a while and I all of a sudden felt like something starting to come out. I quickly rushed to the public toilet and as soon as I sat down I felt it come out of me it felt like a large clot but there was so much blood in the toilet I couldn't make out what it was but there was a big mass in the bottom of the toilet. If I was at home I would have scooped it out with the fish net because the dr told me to make sure I look at everything to make sure I was passing tissue. But I think it was it I hope.
> I'm hardly bleeding now basically just when I wipe and a tiny bit in my pad.
> Sorry about all the details :-/
> I just want it over and done with its just like a lingering reminder that I've lost my baby.
> But other than that I'm felling good, I'm trying to stay positive and no longer crying over everything. :)
> Although I had to delete all the pregnancy apps of my phone, that was too hard seeing them on there.

I know this has been so hard for you and I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I got to go to my sons game. He did so good.

I'm glad you are feeling better and got to go to the game!


----------



## CJGirl

Today is the dreaded best friend's baby shower on my bday! I am ready to get it over with!


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Birthdays Cjgirl!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and the baby shower didnt damper it to much.


----------



## Misscalais

Yay! That's so awesome nlb :)


----------



## Misscalais

Happy birthday CJGirl :)
I hope the baby shower isn't too horrible for you.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Happy Birthdays Cjgirl!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and the baby shower didnt damper it to much.

Thank you dragonfly! My day was great! We actually ended up unable to go to the shower. My mom didn't feel well so we had to pick up DD and she couldn't go because the shower was at a bar-that is a long story lol Anyway, DH took us by there to a little after it started and my friend wasn't even there yet, so I left and let her know I had a gift. I was super tired today though. DH and some friends took me out last night to Pete's Piano Bar, which was super fun, but I was reminded that I am way too old to stay our really late and drink a lot! lol


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Happy birthday CJGirl :)
> I hope the baby shower isn't too horrible for you.

Thanks Misscalais :)


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl happy birthday!

Misscalais glad it is going by quick for you. I am still praying for you and your family.

Glad you got to go to his game nlb.

As for me,I was having a sharp pain in my lower left abdomen and had to stretch out in bed to help it. I also had some cramps earlier today and my lower back has been hurting. Still got a bfn this morning :( but I still have faith. Hope you ladies have a great week!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl happy birthday!
> 
> Misscalais glad it is going by quick for you. I am still praying for you and your family.
> 
> Glad you got to go to his game nlb.
> 
> As for me,I was having a sharp pain in my lower left abdomen and had to stretch out in bed to help it. I also had some cramps earlier today and my lower back has been hurting. Still got a bfn this morning :( but I still have faith. Hope you ladies have a great week!

Thanks Hun. :) 
I hope that bfp shows up soon!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl I hope you had a great birthday sorry I'm late.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Cjgirl I hope you had a great birthday sorry I'm late.

Thanks :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl happy birthday!
> 
> Misscalais glad it is going by quick for you. I am still praying for you and your family.
> 
> Glad you got to go to his game nlb.
> 
> As for me,I was having a sharp pain in my lower left abdomen and had to stretch out in bed to help it. I also had some cramps earlier today and my lower back has been hurting. Still got a bfn this morning :( but I still have faith. Hope you ladies have a great week!

Thanks! FX that you get a BFP really soon! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

How is everyone feeling today?
I'm still bleeding :-/ pretty much over it now lol it's almost been 7 days and its annoying the heck out of me.
Cancelled my midwife appointments yesterday and a little cry and I am moving on with my life.
Hoping I don't have to wait too long for AF to show so we can start :sex: again.
:)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> How is everyone feeling today?
> I'm still bleeding :-/ pretty much over it now lol it's almost been 7 days and its annoying the heck out of me.
> Cancelled my midwife appointments yesterday and a little cry and I am moving on with my life.
> Hoping I don't have to wait too long for AF to show so we can start :sex: again.
> :)

Im doing good. I'm sorry u are still bleeding I hope it stops soon. I'm sorry u are have having a hard time I know it couldn't be easy.
Af finally stopped last night and I started the clomid. I can't wait to get trying again. Last month wax just so long.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl happy birthday!
> 
> Misscalais glad it is going by quick for you. I am still praying for you and your family.
> 
> Glad you got to go to his game nlb.
> 
> As for me,I was having a sharp pain in my lower left abdomen and had to stretch out in bed to help it. I also had some cramps earlier today and my lower back has been hurting. Still got a bfn this morning :( but I still have faith. Hope you ladies have a great week!

Athena have you tested yet? I hope u get ur bfp


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> How is everyone feeling today?
> I'm still bleeding :-/ pretty much over it now lol it's almost been 7 days and its annoying the heck out of me.
> Cancelled my midwife appointments yesterday and a little cry and I am moving on with my life.
> Hoping I don't have to wait too long for AF to show so we can start :sex: again.
> :)

When that happened to me in December I bled for 8 days. I didn't wait for an af after that though, and just bd around when o would have been as if bleed was my cycle and lo and behold a bfp. Hoping same goes for you. And you get your bfp right away!


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, glad your feeling better and you were able to make it to the game. Woohoo for starting the clomid. Hoping this is the cycle for your bfp! 
Athena, did you test again? How are you doing?
Cjgirl, how are you doing? How's class going? Did you end up seeing sinister? Are you still planning on taking it easy this cycle?
Once again another snowstorm! Ugh I'm ready for spring. Our cabinets should be here by next weekend yay!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope the bleeding stops soon and you can begin to BD again. I hope you get a BFP soon :flower: 

dragonfly, class is good, but stressful at times. I had my midterm last night. I definitely have a new respect for latent print examiners! We didn't watch Sinister, I chickened out lol I'm sure we will though at some point. But we did watch house at the end of the street and enjoyed it. The end surprised me and I like when I can't figure out what will happen on my own. I think I am going to take it easy this cycle. We will BD around my O days I'm sure, but I am not going to worry too much about it. DH is super stressed from school so I don't want to add to it constantly worrying about sticking to a schedule or anything. How have you been feeling?


----------



## athena87

I have tested and I'm still getting bfn's. I've been having pain on my left lower abdomen for the past few days. Still hoping though. I'm 11 dpo now. 

Misscalais hope you stop bleeding soon. My mom has always told me that a lot of people have a mc and get preg again almost immediately.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. 
So I've been testing to see if my tests are bfn yet. How crazy is that hey, hoping to see bfn! Never thought I'd be in that situation. :-/
Mondays was still quite dark but today ( Wednesday in oz ) it's a very faint pos. 
So I'm hoping by Friday it will be totally negative :)
Dragonfly I think I'm going to start BD again after the bleeding stops. I wanted to wait the one cycle but ill just take it as it comes and see how we go. I hope I can get my bfp right away too.
I'm super nervous that ill MC again, I know that it most probably won't happen but I think I will feel like I'm walking in egg shells for a while. Did you feel like that Dragonfly?


----------



## Misscalais

Also girls I'm loving all your display pics.
It's nice to see the faces to who I'm talking to now.
You're all gorgeous :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I have tested and I'm still getting bfn's. I've been having pain on my left lower abdomen for the past few days. Still hoping though. I'm 11 dpo now.
> 
> Misscalais hope you stop bleeding soon. My mom has always told me that a lot of people have a mc and get preg again almost immediately.

Don't give up hope yet athena! It's not over until AF shows! :dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls.
> So I've been testing to see if my tests are bfn yet. How crazy is that hey, hoping to see bfn! Never thought I'd be in that situation. :-/
> Mondays was still quite dark but today ( Wednesday in oz ) it's a very faint pos.
> So I'm hoping by Friday it will be totally negative :)
> Dragonfly I think I'm going to start BD again after the bleeding stops. I wanted to wait the one cycle but ill just take it as it comes and see how we go. I hope I can get my bfp right away too.
> I'm super nervous that ill MC again, I know that it most probably won't happen but I think I will feel like I'm walking in egg shells for a while. Did you feel like that Dragonfly?

So glad to hear the tests are turning negative. At least you know things are working out and won't have to get a d&c. 
I most certainly did feel like that. I was so scared to even go to the bathroom in the beginning. It was awful and I really don't think there is anything you can do about that feeling. I still sometimes if it feels ->tmi, particularly wet get anxiety.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I hope the bleeding stops soon and you can begin to BD again. I hope you get a BFP soon :flower:
> 
> dragonfly, class is good, but stressful at times. I had my midterm last night. I definitely have a new respect for latent print examiners! We didn't watch Sinister, I chickened out lol I'm sure we will though at some point. But we did watch house at the end of the street and enjoyed it. The end surprised me and I like when I can't figure out what will happen on my own. I think I am going to take it easy this cycle. We will BD around my O days I'm sure, but I am not going to worry too much about it. DH is super stressed from school so I don't want to add to it constantly worrying about sticking to a schedule or anything. How have you been feeling?

I'm sure ill have to wait to watch it until we have company over or dh might get to scared, lol. I'll have to check out that house at the end of the street. I to like when I can't predict the ending. I know yiu alredy told me, but i can not seem to rememver for the life of me, are you wanting to do something in finger printing or is it an elective class? It sounds like it would be a fun/interestig class to take.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls.
> So I've been testing to see if my tests are bfn yet. How crazy is that hey, hoping to see bfn! Never thought I'd be in that situation. :-/
> Mondays was still quite dark but today ( Wednesday in oz ) it's a very faint pos.
> So I'm hoping by Friday it will be totally negative :)
> Dragonfly I think I'm going to start BD again after the bleeding stops. I wanted to wait the one cycle but ill just take it as it comes and see how we go. I hope I can get my bfp right away too.
> I'm super nervous that ill MC again, I know that it most probably won't happen but I think I will feel like I'm walking in egg shells for a while. Did you feel like that Dragonfly?

It is really weird to say, but I hope you get your BFN soon so that you can start over. And I think if you want to start to BD right away you should. Do whatever feels right to you. I would probably be worried as well, but I am sure things will work out and you will get a BFP soon. FX! And I was the only one without a picture so I figured I had better put one up! It is nice to know who I'm talking to :)


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais, I hope the bleeding stops soon and you can begin to BD again. I hope you get a BFP soon :flower:
> 
> dragonfly, class is good, but stressful at times. I had my midterm last night. I definitely have a new respect for latent print examiners! We didn't watch Sinister, I chickened out lol I'm sure we will though at some point. But we did watch house at the end of the street and enjoyed it. The end surprised me and I like when I can't figure out what will happen on my own. I think I am going to take it easy this cycle. We will BD around my O days I'm sure, but I am not going to worry too much about it. DH is super stressed from school so I don't want to add to it constantly worrying about sticking to a schedule or anything. How have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm sure ill have to wait to watch it until we have company over or dh might get to scared, lol. I'll have to check out that house at the end of the street. I to like when I can't predict the ending. I know yiu alredy told me, but i can not seem to rememver for the life of me, are you wanting to do something in finger printing or is it an elective class? It sounds like it would be a fun/interestig class to take.Click to expand...

I'm getting my Masters in Criminal Justice, but I take all of the criminalistics classes that they offer. I really want to be a crime scene tech, so I really just need to know how to lift prints, but we haven't gotten to that yet. We have been doing comparisons. It is very time consuming and your eyes get tired really fast!


----------



## athena87

Well ladies I'm pretty sure I'm out, I'm having af like cramps. I wanted to cry this morning when I saw the bfn, but then I had a realization of some things. I need to stop sabotaging myself. I bought some ebooks from amazon "Permanently beat PCOS: Diet and Exercise Shortcuts", "Beat Pcos and boost fertility", and "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant". I am going to stop feeling sorry for myself, stop being negative about whether I will ever get pregnant or not because attitude is a big part of getting there. And basically after reading a small part of two of the books I realized my attitude sucks. I need to stop half-assing it and expecting full results. It's not going to happen with herbs to help, it's not going to happen with just exercise. I have to improve my diet. I've decided that if and only if I make the changes lose more weight , cause 6 lbs isn't cutting it, I need to lose over 100, and still nothing then I will go to Clomid. Is it going to be easy, No, Is it going to suck, Probably, but if it helps bring me my baby, then it will be worth it. I also am going to stop testing early. I want to wait until af is due because this poas thing is driving me crazy and I just don't need the stress. I am making some big changes and there will be a new me, in the end and hopefully a mini me too lol. I just feel like this is my step in the right direction. Sorry for the long rant I just wanted to share.


----------



## CJGirl

No need to apologize for a rant, athena! I do it all the time! I am right there with you. I have felt that losing some weight, exercising more, and cutting out the caffeine could help me...along with staying positive! I started a couple of weeks ago with my diet and this week I have been doing a detox. It has been rough, but I feel so much better already! Good luck! I know you can stick with it because I have found it really gives me much more to focus on than just baby making all of the time. I don't know how much I may obsess after my O day wondering, but as of right now I have barely thought about it this month. I think my being less stressed will lead to DH being less stressed and when he is stressed he doesn't always want to BD, so I think this will help both he and I. Reading is a great distraction too! Even if you are reading fertility books. I have chosen to read the Pretty Little Liars series. Yes, I know it is for teenagers, but I love the show and it really keeps my mind off of everything to read something "pointless" and just for fun alone.


----------



## athena87

CJGirl said:


> No need to apologize for a rant, athena! I do it all the time! I am right there with you. I have felt that losing some weight, exercising more, and cutting out the caffeine could help me...along with staying positive! I started a couple of weeks ago with my diet and this week I have been doing a detox. It has been rough, but I feel so much better already! Good luck! I know you can stick with it because I have found it really gives me much more to focus on than just baby making all of the time. I don't know how much I may obsess after my O day wondering, but as of right now I have barely thought about it this month. I think my being less stressed will lead to DH being less stressed and when he is stressed he doesn't always want to BD, so I think this will help both he and I. Reading is a great distraction too! Even if you are reading fertility books. I have chosen to read the Pretty Little Liars series. Yes, I know it is for teenagers, but I love the show and it really keeps my mind off of everything to read something "pointless" and just for fun alone.


Cjgirl I am on book 11 of pretty little liars lol. I actually haven't read it in a while but I am waiting for season 3 on netflix lol. I love it though. I am reading Gossip girl too.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Well ladies I'm pretty sure I'm out, I'm having af like cramps. I wanted to cry this morning when I saw the bfn, but then I had a realization of some things. I need to stop sabotaging myself. I bought some ebooks from amazon "Permanently beat PCOS: Diet and Exercise Shortcuts", "Beat Pcos and boost fertility", and "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant". I am going to stop feeling sorry for myself, stop being negative about whether I will ever get pregnant or not because attitude is a big part of getting there. And basically after reading a small part of two of the books I realized my attitude sucks. I need to stop half-assing it and expecting full results. It's not going to happen with herbs to help, it's not going to happen with just exercise. I have to improve my diet. I've decided that if and only if I make the changes lose more weight , cause 6 lbs isn't cutting it, I need to lose over 100, and still nothing then I will go to Clomid. Is it going to be easy, No, Is it going to suck, Probably, but if it helps bring me my baby, then it will be worth it. I also am going to stop testing early. I want to wait until af is due because this poas thing is driving me crazy and I just don't need the stress. I am making some big changes and there will be a new me, in the end and hopefully a mini me too lol. I just feel like this is my step in the right direction. Sorry for the long rant I just wanted to share.

Good on you honey.
Sorry that its extra hard for it to happen for you but with all the positive changes on your life I'm sure it will happen when your least expecting it. I have a few friends dealing with it and they managed to get their babies with the extra hard work :)


----------



## Misscalais

So my hubby finally opened up to me today about loosing the baby.
He is at work and sent me a very emotional text explaining his feelings and lack of support.
He said he was just sat there crying in his truck at work and its the 1st time he's cried for our baby. Bless his heart I felt terrible I couldn't just cuddle him.
I think this was brought on by BD for the 1st time since the MC last night. I ended up bursting into tears half way through, I just couldn't hold it back and I honestly didn't think I'd get so upset about it, it kind of really shocked me. And he really seen how much everything had just overwhelmed me for the 1st time.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So my hubby finally opened up to me today about loosing the baby.
> He is at work and sent me a very emotional text explaining his feelings and lack of support.
> He said he was just sat there crying in his truck at work and its the 1st time he's cried for our baby. Bless his heart I felt terrible I couldn't just cuddle him.
> I think this was brought on by BD for the 1st time since the MC last night. I ended up bursting into tears half way through, I just couldn't hold it back and I honestly didn't think I'd get so upset about it, it kind of really shocked me. And he really seen how much everything had just overwhelmed me for the 1st time.

Awe im so happy he finaly came forward and told you how he felt. That way you don't feel all alone. Im sorry its so hard. I wish i could do something


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Awe im so happy he finaly came forward and told you how he felt. That way you don't feel all alone. Im sorry its so hard. I wish i could do something

Thanks Hun.
Hopefully this will give me the closure I need and I can begin to heal. :) 
I'm glad all my bleeding has stopped and just need the pos tests to become negative and it will be all over. I'm actually looking forward to my next cycle to come so we can TTC again.
Waiting is the hard part because until all that hcg is out of your system the new cycle can't start.


----------



## dragonfly26

Glad hubby opened up to you. For many men, mine included have a had time saying how they feel or showing emotion like that. Glad the bleeding has stopped, your tests are still positive?


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> No need to apologize for a rant, athena! I do it all the time! I am right there with you. I have felt that losing some weight, exercising more, and cutting out the caffeine could help me...along with staying positive! I started a couple of weeks ago with my diet and this week I have been doing a detox. It has been rough, but I feel so much better already! Good luck! I know you can stick with it because I have found it really gives me much more to focus on than just baby making all of the time. I don't know how much I may obsess after my O day wondering, but as of right now I have barely thought about it this month. I think my being less stressed will lead to DH being less stressed and when he is stressed he doesn't always want to BD, so I think this will help both he and I. Reading is a great distraction too! Even if you are reading fertility books. I have chosen to read the Pretty Little Liars series. Yes, I know it is for teenagers, but I love the show and it really keeps my mind off of everything to read something "pointless" and just for fun alone.
> 
> 
> Cjgirl I am on book 11 of pretty little liars lol. I actually haven't read it in a while but I am waiting for season 3 on netflix lol. I love it though. I am reading Gossip girl too.Click to expand...

That is so awesome! I am always looking for someone to talk to about it with but I don't know many people who watch it and no one has read it lol A friend who I told to about it is really impatient and said she just googled to find out who A is and I told her she was not allowed to discuss it with me anymore lol I'm on book 5 and I can't believe some of the difference between the books and show. I can't wait for season 3 to be on netflix!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So my hubby finally opened up to me today about loosing the baby.
> He is at work and sent me a very emotional text explaining his feelings and lack of support.
> He said he was just sat there crying in his truck at work and its the 1st time he's cried for our baby. Bless his heart I felt terrible I couldn't just cuddle him.
> I think this was brought on by BD for the 1st time since the MC last night. I ended up bursting into tears half way through, I just couldn't hold it back and I honestly didn't think I'd get so upset about it, it kind of really shocked me. And he really seen how much everything had just overwhelmed me for the 1st time.

It's good that y'all have finally shared your emotions with one another. I know it's been so hard, but we will be praying for you as you start over :flower:


----------



## athena87

Miscalais I am glad you all talked about your feelings. That's a good step to move forward. You all are still in my prayers.

Cjgirl I check out the ebooks online and am on a waiting list for 11, 4.5, and 12. Once I finish these I will probably go back and read the rest of gossip girl. The books and the show are way different. One of my friends only watches the show but she's the reason I started reading the books. I thought it was crazy how different the girls on the show are from the descriptions in the book. I have been right about who the a's have been so far.

Afm I started my diet today. And breakfast wasn't bad, about to have lunch:happydance:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Miscalais I am glad you all talked about your feelings. That's a good step to move forward. You all are still in my prayers.
> 
> Cjgirl I check out the ebooks online and am on a waiting list for 11, 4.5, and 12. Once I finish these I will probably go back and read the rest of gossip girl. The books and the show are way different. One of my friends only watches the show but she's the reason I started reading the books. I thought it was crazy how different the girls on the show are from the descriptions in the book. I have been right about who the a's have been so far.
> 
> Afm I started my diet today. And breakfast wasn't bad, about to have lunch:happydance:

I always imagine the characters in the show when I am reading even though they are so different looking in the books. I can't believe the huge differences from the show, like Aria's parents and her being with Sean and that Toby dies! I have a theory about who A number 2 is, but I'm not sure yet since I just started book 5. I came up with it after seeing the Halloween episode of the show. I haven't ever seen Gossip Girl. I may have to watch that soon. I started watching The Lying game, which is also based off of a book series by Sara Shepard, but I didn't really get into it.


----------



## CJGirl

By the way athena, good luck with day one of your diet! I'm on a day in my cleanse where I can only have bananas and it is rough lol But by day 7 I should be 10 lbs lighter and feel great! I hope lol


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Glad hubby opened up to you. For many men, mine included have a had time saying how they feel or showing emotion like that. Glad the bleeding has stopped, your tests are still positive?

Me too, and he said exactly that. He said he was sad and angry but he didnt know how to show how he was feeling to me. It also took a while to register with him because he was hoping the Drs were wrong and that it was normal seems my bleeding never got overly heavy nor was in pain. But i think he finally realised after i showed him the tests getting lighter from the dark pos ones.
Im still tsting a very faint pos, thats on a FRER it would be neg on a normal test.
If its still pos by monday ill be asking for an ultra sound to see if all tissue has passed.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope you all have a great weekend! :)

Misscalais, you are in my prayers and I hope that by Monday everything is okay, physically at least. I admire how strong you have been through all of this.


----------



## nlb

hey girls hope everyone i doing good today. im so tired and my husband and i r going to the rodeo tonight. I realy don't want to go but he is excited to take me. so i guess i will just go and have fun with it. I would rather stay home and sleep.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> hey girls hope everyone i doing good today. im so tired and my husband and i r going to the rodeo tonight. I realy don't want to go but he is excited to take me. so i guess i will just go and have fun with it. I would rather stay home and sleep.

Hope you have fun even though you are tired! DD's class and the other first graders did a rodeo for the parents today with stick horses. It was so cute!


----------



## nlb

That sounds cute. I love it when they have the kids do things like that.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I hope you all have a great weekend! :)
> 
> Misscalais, you are in my prayers and I hope that by Monday everything is okay, physically at least. I admire how strong you have been through all of this.

Thanks Hun :) 
I'm feeling more like my normal self again which is fantastic. And we BD last night without protection. So here is to hoping I can get preg before AF even shows that would be great lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great weekend! :)
> 
> Misscalais, you are in my prayers and I hope that by Monday everything is okay, physically at least. I admire how strong you have been through all of this.
> 
> Thanks Hun :)
> I'm feeling more like my normal self again which is fantastic. And we BD last night without protection. So here is to hoping I can get preg before AF even shows that would be great lol!Click to expand...

I'll have my fingers crossed tight!!!:dust:


----------



## athena87

Well I think AF has officially graced me with her presence. But it's ok, because that means I have had my first regular 28 day cycle and actually ovulated. Which when you have been irregular for 6 months is a blessing. Here is to hoping for another, but minus the af lol.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Well I think AF has officially graced me with her presence. But it's ok, because that means I have had my first regular 28 day cycle and actually ovulated. Which when you have been irregular for 6 months is a blessing. Here is to hoping for another, but minus the af lol.

Sorry about AF, but that is great news about having a regular cycle! I really hope it says that way for you so that you can have an easier time.


----------



## CJGirl

I have sworn off all OPKS and SMEP this month, but last night I had some excellent EWCM (which I haven't had in a while!) So we BD as soon as we could. I think I heard something about pineapple increasing it and I just happened to eat a ton of it this week because I wanted it. And also drinking tons of water, so maybe that helped out. I don't know.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Well I think AF has officially graced me with her presence. But it's ok, because that means I have had my first regular 28 day cycle and actually ovulated. Which when you have been irregular for 6 months is a blessing. Here is to hoping for another, but minus the af lol.

I'm sorry Hun!
FX for this new cycle.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I have sworn off all OPKS and SMEP this month, but last night I had some excellent EWCM (which I haven't had in a while!) So we BD as soon as we could. I think I heard something about pineapple increasing it and I just happened to eat a ton of it this week because I wanted it. And also drinking tons of water, so maybe that helped out. I don't know.

Yay! That's awesome. FX tight for your bfp this mth!


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I have sworn off all OPKS and SMEP this month, but last night I had some excellent EWCM (which I haven't had in a while!) So we BD as soon as we could. I think I heard something about pineapple increasing it and I just happened to eat a ton of it this week because I wanted it. And also drinking tons of water, so maybe that helped out. I don't know.

That's sounds very promising! Woohoo!


----------



## CJGirl

I hope it is. FF says I O tomorrow, but I'm not sure about that. Guess we will see! We haven't BD very much at all, but it only takes one time, right? lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I hope it is. FF says I O tomorrow, but I'm not sure about that. Guess we will see! We haven't BD very much at all, but it only takes one time, right? lol

I hope you O soo. Cjgirl.
Lol yeah you just need that one :spermy: to get there.
It's frustrating isn't it out of millions it seems to take forever!


----------



## Misscalais

Soon* lol


----------



## Misscalais

Well my tests are finally negative! Yay!
I went to the Dr today because I have had a back ache for a while and haven't been feeling overly well and I have to get an ultra sound on my thyroid and bloods for that. She noticed my neck is rather swollen so we are checking that out. I had problems with it in my 1st two pregnancies so we shall see how that goes .
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Well my tests are finally negative! Yay!
> I went to the Dr today because I have had a back ache for a while and haven't been feeling overly well and I have to get an ultra sound on my thyroid and bloods for that. She noticed my neck is rather swollen so we are checking that out. I had problems with it in my 1st two pregnancies so we shall see how that goes .
> How is everyone else feeling?

Glad to hear the test have gone negative. Hope everything is ok with thyroid and all goes well at the doctors


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> hey girls hope everyone i doing good today. im so tired and my husband and i r going to the rodeo tonight. I realy don't want to go but he is excited to take me. so i guess i will just go and have fun with it. I would rather stay home and sleep.

Hope the rodeo was a good time. Where are you in your cycle? Any side effects from the clomid?


----------



## dragonfly26

athena87 said:


> Well I think AF has officially graced me with her presence. But it's ok, because that means I have had my first regular 28 day cycle and actually ovulated. Which when you have been irregular for 6 months is a blessing. Here is to hoping for another, but minus the af lol.

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you. Hope this cycle is just as regular with a bfp rather than af.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> I hope it is. FF says I O tomorrow, but I'm not sure about that. Guess we will see! We haven't BD very much at all, but it only takes one time, right? lol

That's absolutely right! So do you feel less stressed taking it easy? How is the working out going? Did that seem to help with the constant ttc thoughts and stress?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> hey girls hope everyone i doing good today. im so tired and my husband and i r going to the rodeo tonight. I realy don't want to go but he is excited to take me. so i guess i will just go and have fun with it. I would rather stay home and sleep.
> 
> Hope the rodeo was a good time. Where are you in your cycle? Any side effects from the clomid?Click to expand...

We had a good time at the rodeo. Last month I only had hot flashes but this month I have had the hotflashes, mood swings and I'm very emotional. I am even at a point where I hate my job and I don't want to be there anymore. So I complained to my husband and he said for me to quit and stay home. After ge said that it stressed me out because I thought about how bored I would be. Lol I don't know what to think.


----------



## dragonfly26

Lol. Your dh sounds very supportive, which is awesome! Sorry your having so many side effects this month. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## nlb

I'm on cd12 today waiting to O


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Well my tests are finally negative! Yay!
> I went to the Dr today because I have had a back ache for a while and haven't been feeling overly well and I have to get an ultra sound on my thyroid and bloods for that. She noticed my neck is rather swollen so we are checking that out. I had problems with it in my 1st two pregnancies so we shall see how that goes .
> How is everyone else feeling?

Glad your test finally went negative. I hope everything at the doctor turns out okay and that your neck heals quickly.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is. FF says I O tomorrow, but I'm not sure about that. Guess we will see! We haven't BD very much at all, but it only takes one time, right? lol
> 
> That's absolutely right! So do you feel less stressed taking it easy? How is the working out going? Did that seem to help with the constant ttc thoughts and stress?Click to expand...

I definitely feel less stressed about TTC and working out is going great! I have hardly thought about TTC and all that goes with it this month. I have successfully distracted myself lol Of course I hope that I get a BFP, but if not I feel like I am more likely to get one soon with the changes I've made. If not, June hits a year of trying and I can talk to the doctor then about it.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlb said:
> 
> 
> hey girls hope everyone i doing good today. im so tired and my husband and i r going to the rodeo tonight. I realy don't want to go but he is excited to take me. so i guess i will just go and have fun with it. I would rather stay home and sleep.
> 
> Hope the rodeo was a good time. Where are you in your cycle? Any side effects from the clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> We had a good time at the rodeo. Last month I only had hot flashes but this month I have had the hotflashes, mood swings and I'm very emotional. I am even at a point where I hate my job and I don't want to be there anymore. So I complained to my husband and he said for me to quit and stay home. After ge said that it stressed me out because I thought about how bored I would be. Lol I don't know what to think.Click to expand...

I hope you O soon and sorry about the side effects. If it works though I would take a few mood swings! lol I understand how you feel about the stress. I am the same way at times. I will get stressed about something I need to do and DH will tell me don't do it then if it stresses you. Then I get stressed that I'm not doing it lol It is a vicious cycle. Sometimes he says if there is nothing stressful going on I will look for something to stress me out!


----------



## nlb

How is everyone today. So ive been charting and bding and finished the clomid for the month. i think i might O tomorrow. Which will Be CD14. I will take an OPK tonight and see if it is positive. We will see. I hope we all get a BFP this month.We bded last night and the night before. Im getting so impatent


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> How is everyone today. So ive been charting and bding and finished the clomid for the month. i think i might O tomorrow. Which will Be CD14. I will take an OPK tonight and see if it is positive. We will see. I hope we all get a BFP this month.We bded last night and the night before. Im getting so impatent

2 weeks since my MC today, so I'm hoping ill O soon. I've read lots of girls have gotten their bfp before their AF even arrived, so I'm hoping that will happen for me lol!
I'm not trying super hard though, no OPKs or anything just going with the flow and keeping fingers crossed that ill get lucky.
We go on holiday on the 23rd for a week and ill be sooo bummed if AF arrives while on holiday because we are going to theme parks and stuff, I'd rather be knocked up and not be able to do anything rather than have AF and want to lay around all day lol!
I hope it works for you this mth Hun. I have high hopes for you that it will happen :)
I'm so excited for everyone this mth and I'm staying hopful that you girls will get your BFPs this mth!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl and nlb have you girls o'ed yet?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl and nlb have you girls o'ed yet?

Not yet I'm still waiting dh and I bded last night and I'm hoping to Get a smily face tonight. How r u doing?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl and nlb have you girls o'ed yet?

I think I Oed last Friday or Saturday, but I am not really sure at all. FF says Monday, but Friday is when I had EWCM. I hope you get your BFP before AF arrives Misscalais!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, hoping af doesn't show and you get your bfp. 
And that goes for all you ladies. 
Nlb hope you get your positive opk!
Cjgirl. When will you start testing? 

14 weeks today, go for our private scan on Saturday. Hope baby cooperates and we can tell if its a boy or girl


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, hoping af doesn't show and you get your bfp.
> And that goes for all you ladies.
> Nlb hope you get your positive opk!
> Cjgirl. When will you start testing?
> 
> 14 weeks today, go for our private scan on Saturday. Hope baby cooperates and we can tell if its a boy or girl

FF says AF is due on the 26th, so I am going to wait and test on the 20th. That will probably be the first day a FRER may work and since I have no idea of my O day I think it's best that I wait until at least then. 

Hope baby cooperates and you get to find out! How exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Not yet I'm still waiting dh and I bded last night and I'm hoping to Get a smily face tonight. How r u doing?

Fingers crosses it happens soon Hun!
I'm ok, just Bd every 2nd day for now and hoping for the best lol!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I think I Oed last Friday or Saturday, but I am not really sure at all. FF says Monday, but Friday is when I had EWCM. I hope you get your BFP before AF arrives Misscalais!

Thank you :) I hope so too.
It's so annoying when you have no idea the actual day you o'ed lol!
It's all so confusing to me, I wish you just had like a little light that came on on your belly when your ovulating. :haha: 
Keeping fingers crossed tight for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, hoping af doesn't show and you get your bfp.
> And that goes for all you ladies.
> Nlb hope you get your positive opk!
> Cjgirl. When will you start testing?
> 
> 14 weeks today, go for our private scan on Saturday. Hope baby cooperates and we can tell if its a boy or girl

Thanks me too! :)
Oh my goodness how exciting I hope bub is good and gives you a little peek.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I think I Oed last Friday or Saturday, but I am not really sure at all. FF says Monday, but Friday is when I had EWCM. I hope you get your BFP before AF arrives Misscalais!
> 
> Thank you :) I hope so too.
> It's so annoying when you have no idea the actual day you o'ed lol!
> It's all so confusing to me, I wish you just had like a little light that came on on your belly when your ovulating. :haha:
> Keeping fingers crossed tight for you :)Click to expand...

I know! Even when I use OPKs I am so unsure of the actual day! I really don't think I should a lot of hope for this month because we only BD twice during the time that should have been my fertile period, but who knows, maybe it was enough.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I know! Even when I use OPKs I am so unsure of the actual day! I really don't think I should a lot of hope for this month because we only BD twice during the time that should have been my fertile period, but who knows, maybe it was enough.

I hope it was enough for you. We all need to get our bfps like really soon or I think I'm going to cry lol I just don't understand how it's taken like all of us so long. But I'm glad I've been able to share my TTC journey with you girls. It would be hard going through this without any support.


----------



## Misscalais

Holy crap girls I think I'm ovulating or about to. Checked my Cp last night and it was quite high but still firmish and feeling closed. Today it's still high but soft and open!
Oh my goodness! I'm feeling nervous. We BD last night and will again tonight. I haven't had any normal o pains yet though so I'm not sure.
Fingers crossed! I've got a tiny bit of ewcm but nothing to note about really.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Holy crap girls I think I'm ovulating or about to. Checked my Cp last night and it was quite high but still firmish and feeling closed. Today it's still high but soft and open!
> Oh my goodness! I'm feeling nervous. We BD last night and will again tonight. I haven't had any normal o pains yet though so I'm not sure.
> Fingers crossed! I've got a tiny bit of ewcm but nothing to note about really.

Misscalais i hope you r Oing. all the signs sound good. 
I was getting a little upset earlier today because i still hadn't gotten a smily on the OPK, But i took one just now and I GOT MY SMILIE!!!:happydance: So We r going to BD tonight and the next 2 nights just to make sure. I hope we get the egg this month. I have been so moody and just want to cry.I watched a video on facebook today while i was at work and just started crying. what is wrong with me?lol One min. im happy the next mad for no reason and the next im in tears and im not really a cryer unless there is a reason to cry about.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun!
Omg how super exciting, I have everything crossed for you!
And we might end up making a baby at the same time how awesome would that be!
Aww yeah that's probably all the crazy hormones running around in your body. It's such an emotional time this TTC business hey.


----------



## nlb

I hope so. I hope we all get our BFPs this month.


----------



## Misscalais

Me too! It's about time we all got there!
Come on spermies, do your jobs lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Holy crap girls I think I'm ovulating or about to. Checked my Cp last night and it was quite high but still firmish and feeling closed. Today it's still high but soft and open!
> Oh my goodness! I'm feeling nervous. We BD last night and will again tonight. I haven't had any normal o pains yet though so I'm not sure.
> Fingers crossed! I've got a tiny bit of ewcm but nothing to note about really.

Yay! I hope you are ovulating! Good luck! :happydance: 

Nothing to report here, just waiting. Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap girls I think I'm ovulating or about to. Checked my Cp last night and it was quite high but still firmish and feeling closed. Today it's still high but soft and open!
> Oh my goodness! I'm feeling nervous. We BD last night and will again tonight. I haven't had any normal o pains yet though so I'm not sure.
> Fingers crossed! I've got a tiny bit of ewcm but nothing to note about really.
> 
> Misscalais i hope you r Oing. all the signs sound good.
> I was getting a little upset earlier today because i still hadn't gotten a smily on the OPK, But i took one just now and I GOT MY SMILIE!!!:happydance: So We r going to BD tonight and the next 2 nights just to make sure. I hope we get the egg this month. I have been so moody and just want to cry.I watched a video on facebook today while i was at work and just started crying. what is wrong with me?lol One min. im happy the next mad for no reason and the next im in tears and im not really a cryer unless there is a reason to cry about.Click to expand...

Good luck to you as well! I have my fingers crossed so tight for you guys! It would be awesome for y'all to get a BFP at almost the exact same time!


----------



## nlb

I got another smily this afternoon. Dh and I bded again. I think it would be cool for all of us to end this month with bfps.


----------



## nlb

Athena87 how r you doing. Haven't heard from you in a few days. I hope everything is going good


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I got another smily this afternoon. Dh and I bded again. I think it would be cool for all of us to end this month with bfps.

I hope so! That would be amazing! But, I don't know about me with my lack of BD.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm so excited :)
Nlb are you are you going to test early or wait till AF is due?
Cjgirl when will you start testing?
I'm not sure when I should test because I'm not 100% sure if I ovulated lol and the fact I have no idea when AF would be due. I might just test 10 days from now and see how I go I guess lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Good morning ladies, hope you are having a great weekend! We did the gender scan yesterday and we are having a GIRL!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I'm going to start testing on the 20th. AF is due the 26th so I think maybe if I use FRER I might be okay going 6 days before. And waiting about 10 days would probably work since you don't know your O or AF. FX!

Dragonfly, congrats on your little girl! Have you been thinking of any more girl names now that you know?


----------



## dragonfly26

We are going to name her Jaynie Ann 
We started putting our cabinets in yesterday, woohoo. So excited. Can't wait to get our kitchen back! Hope we can get them finished up today so we can get a measurement for our countertops this week! It's amazing the transformation our house has gone through!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> We are going to name her Jaynie Ann
> We started putting our cabinets in yesterday, woohoo. So excited. Can't wait to get our kitchen back! Hope we can get them finished up today so we can get a measurement for our countertops this week! It's amazing the transformation our house has gone through!

Ann is my middle name...great choice ;) Remodeling can be so stressful, but when it's over it's great! Hope everything turns out just like you want it!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls I'm so excited :)
> Nlb are you are you going to test early or wait till AF is due?
> Cjgirl when will you start testing?
> I'm not sure when I should test because I'm not 100% sure if I ovulated lol and the fact I have no idea when AF would be due. I might just test 10 days from now and see how I go I guess lol!

I was going to wait till i am 10 DPO but my husbands birthday is next Sat so i might try then even though it will probly be way to early.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope you are having a great weekend! We did the gender scan yesterday and we are having a GIRL!!!

Oh how exciting. I am sooooo happy for ya. :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope you are having a great weekend! We did the gender scan yesterday and we are having a GIRL!!!

Yaaaaay! Congrats that's awesome! So exciting.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> We are going to name her Jaynie Ann
> We started putting our cabinets in yesterday, woohoo. So excited. Can't wait to get our kitchen back! Hope we can get them finished up today so we can get a measurement for our countertops this week! It's amazing the transformation our house has gone through!

LOVE that name!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I'm going to start testing on the 20th. AF is due the 26th so I think maybe if I use FRER I might be okay going 6 days before. And waiting about 10 days would probably work since you don't know your O or AF. FX!
> 
> Dragonfly, congrats on your little girl! Have you been thinking of any more girl names now that you know?

Yes a FRER should work from then, although mine never have lol it's annoying! Keeping fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I was going to wait till i am 10 DPO but my husbands birthday is next Sat so i might try then even though it will probly be way to early.

That's what I'm going to do two. I only have two FRERs so till test at what I think is 10DPO and like maybe 14DPO if the 1st one was negative. It's so confusing not knowing where im at in my cycle.


----------



## Misscalais

Dragonfly when did you test with this pregnancy?


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais said:


> Dragonfly when did you test with this pregnancy?

I waited until the day after af was due. So I was 15 dpo. Hoping you get your positive at 10 dpo, but don't lose hope if you don't that's still early!

I am crossing my fingers and toes and sending baby dust to all of you that this is the month for bfp's. 
nlb, that would be so great I get a bfp for hubby's bday!
Cjgirl, you sound down already don't be. Dh and I only did it once maybe twice the during fertile period and I got my bfp. Just becaus étouffée didn't do it like crazy doesn't mean your out! 
Athena, how are you, haven't heard from you in a while, hope your doing good.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hahaha, auto correct didnt mean étouffée. Should be because you, lol.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I was going to wait till i am 10 DPO but my husbands birthday is next Sat so i might try then even though it will probly be way to early.
> 
> That's what I'm going to do two. I only have two FRERs so till test at what I think is 10DPO and like maybe 14DPO if the 1st one was negative. It's so confusing not knowing where im at in my cycle.Click to expand...

I know it is. I hope we both get a bfp. Im not sure when i actually Oed. I have had a positive OPK for 3 Days now. I am relying on Fertility Friends Chart to give me an idea but i wont know till i am at least 3 DPO.


----------



## athena87

I'm ok thanks for asking :) been very busy. Had my sister a baby shower yesterday so I have been busy preparing for it. I hate pcos with a passion. I am on cd9 and af is still going. I just want to be normal. Since I didn't get pg this cycle we are putting off ttc til our vacation in may. I'm trying to get in better shape by then to help increase our odds. Good luck to you ladies, I hope you get your bfp's and I will still be chatting with you if you don't mind.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb and Misscalais, good luck! I really hope we see some BFPs soon!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb and Misscalais, good luck! I really hope we see some BFPs soon!

Good luck to you too you r not out yet hoping you get a bfp also


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hahaha, auto correct didnt mean étouffée. Should be because you, lol.

Haha! Thanks that makes me feel better. I am just trying to not get to anxious about it.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I'm ok thanks for asking :) been very busy. Had my sister a baby shower yesterday so I have been busy preparing for it. I hate pcos with a passion. I am on cd9 and af is still going. I just want to be normal. Since I didn't get pg this cycle we are putting off ttc til our vacation in may. I'm trying to get in better shape by then to help increase our odds. Good luck to you ladies, I hope you get your bfp's and I will still be chatting with you if you don't mind.

Of course we still want you to chat with us! I just started Weight Watchers today. Not meetings or anything, my mom just gave me her materials because she goes. It seems like it will be a much easier way to keep track of what I eat and I can still eat my very favorite things which will make it way easier on me. Good luck with everything! Hope AF stops soon for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.
Has anyone got any symptoms yet lol? I'm a little crampy but that's about it. We go on holiday this Friday night for a week so that's going to take my mind off everything, we are going with hubbies best friends family so its going to be super fun. We are actually holidaying in the state where we used to live that's going to be strange lol! And it's going to stop me from testing a million times lol! I guess I just don't want to get my hopes up too much because of my situation but a bfp would be the best surprise and I worked out EDD it would be my sisters birthday lol! And my brothers birthday is the day after.
I told my sister and she was like that would be the best birthday present ever :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm ok thanks for asking :) been very busy. Had my sister a baby shower yesterday so I have been busy preparing for it. I hate pcos with a passion. I am on cd9 and af is still going. I just want to be normal. Since I didn't get pg this cycle we are putting off ttc til our vacation in may. I'm trying to get in better shape by then to help increase our odds. Good luck to you ladies, I hope you get your bfp's and I will still be chatting with you if you don't mind.

Aww :( I hope AF stops soon that must be super frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.
> Has anyone got any symptoms yet lol? I'm a little crampy but that's about it. We go on holiday this Friday night for a week so that's going to take my mind off everything, we are going with hubbies best friends family so its going to be super fun. We are actually holidaying in the state where we used to live that's going to be strange lol! And it's going to stop me from testing a million times lol! I guess I just don't want to get my hopes up too much because of my situation but a bfp would be the best surprise and I worked out EDD it would be my sisters birthday lol! And my brothers birthday is the day after.
> I told my sister and she was like that would be the best birthday present ever :)

I'm sure the vacation will take your mind off of things. We just finished our week off and it was really nice. I really hope you get your BFP!


----------



## nlb

No symptoms yet but I'm only 3dpo so that's ok I'm going to try to not think about all the symptoms this time because I think I look to much into it then get my hopes down. I did wake up last night to go to the restroom and when I came back I felt a little nauseated. Not sure when the symptom are supposed to start.


----------



## nlb

Ok so i said i wasn't going to look into the symptoms to much. (LOL)But i have been going to the restroom so much today and lastnight i got up 4 times to go. i worked for 6 hours today and went to the restroom about every hour. I also have decided that i like cashews.I have never liked them before but i think they are the best thing ever. So for lunch i had fried mac and cheese and cashews and cheesecake. then i cam home and i am now having cheese and crackers. not sure what to think of all this.


----------



## CJGirl

Hope they are symptoms! And what you have for lunch sounds so good :)


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> Ok so i said i wasn't going to look into the symptoms to much. (LOL)But i have been going to the restroom so much today and lastnight i got up 4 times to go. i worked for 6 hours today and went to the restroom about every hour. I also have decided that i like cashews.I have never liked them before but i think they are the best thing ever. So for lunch i had fried mac and cheese and cashews and cheesecake. then i cam home and i am now having cheese and crackers. not sure what to think of all this.

Mmm cheesecake! I'm hoping those are signs, they sound promising!


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you test today Cjgirl?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Did you test today Cjgirl?

No, it's still early today I think. I was going to tomorrow, but I didn't buy any tests today. Think I will get some tests tomorrow and test on Thursday.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol nlb!
They sound very promising, peeing lots was the 1st proper symptom I had with all my pregnancies.
Fingers crossed so exciting!
I'm finding myself wanting to test already. So I went on the countdown to pregnancy web site and looked at all the early pregnancy tests, which almost all were bfn until around 8-9 DPO so that helped me not to want to test lol!
Ill keep doing that until 10DPO. :)


----------



## dragonfly26

How many dpo are you misscalais?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> How many dpo are you misscalais?

Um I'm not 100% sure but I think I'm 3-4 DPO. I'm pretty sure I o'ed sometime on the weekend lol!


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I pray that you get another bfp. I know mc's are hard. Thanks ladies for the support. I think I have got my diet going and we shall see what happens. I also am going to start fertilitea in may. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Lol nlb!
> They sound very promising, peeing lots was the 1st proper symptom I had with all my pregnancies.
> Fingers crossed so exciting!
> I'm finding myself wanting to test already. So I went on the countdown to pregnancy web site and looked at all the early pregnancy tests, which almost all were bfn until around 8-9 DPO so that helped me not to want to test lol!
> Ill keep doing that until 10DPO. :)

When will you be 10dpo? If I go by FF (although I'm not sure it is correct) I will be 10dpo and 5 days before AF tomorrow. I picked up some FRER today so I will test in the morning. I can't help but have kind of a good feeling about this month because I did things soooooo differently, but I am afraid to get my hopes up at all. Guess I will find out one way or the other very soon. This is the longest I have ever waited to test lol I am pretty proud of myself!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I pray that you get another bfp. I know mc's are hard. Thanks ladies for the support. I think I have got my diet going and we shall see what happens. I also am going to start fertilitea in may. Has anyone tried it?

I haven't heard of that. What is it exactly?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I pray that you get another bfp. I know mc's are hard. Thanks ladies for the support. I think I have got my diet going and we shall see what happens. I also am going to start fertilitea in may. Has anyone tried it?

Thanks Hun!
I hope your diet goes well :) I suck at dieting but need to loose 15-20kg ( not sure how much that is in pounds )
I'm not sure what that is? Lol what is it?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> When will you be 10dpo? If I go by FF (although I'm not sure it is correct) I will be 10dpo and 5 days before AF tomorrow. I picked up some FRER today so I will test in the morning. I can't help but have kind of a good feeling about this month because I did things soooooo differently, but I am afraid to get my hopes up at all. Guess I will find out one way or the other very soon. This is the longest I have ever waited to test lol I am pretty proud of myself!

Ill be around 10 DPO on the 26th so next Tuesday :)
Good on you Hun you've done so well holding off! I've got high hopes for you as well. I'm so excited.
I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up, it's so hard not to lol!
I don't use FF. I've got a few different apps on my phone I use.
Just then I put in AF as the 1st day of my MC and I could believe that it put O in where I thought I did :) which was Saturday.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hoping you get a bfp this morning Cjgirl!


----------



## CJGirl

I got a BFN. It was a little more disappointing to me than I thought it would be. I can't really get upset though. It is still a bit early I guess and also we didn't try very hard this month. Guess I will test again Saturday.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sorry or was bfn, still early though, praying Saturday you will get bfp!!!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm sorry or was bfn, still early though, praying Saturday you will get bfp!!!

Thanks dragonfly! Today I have super watery CM, and a lot of it. I have been having kind of creamy or sticky CM at this point in my cycle so far. Did you have this happen before your BFP? I wish I could remember more from TTC DD.


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry about the bfn CJgirl.
Still early though so fingers crossed it pops up soon :)


----------



## nlb

Sorry about your bfn cjgirl. I would try in A few more day probley to early. I'm like you I wish i could remember my first pregnancy so I could compare them.


----------



## athena87

Sorry about the bfn cjgirl, hope it changes soon. Fertilitea is a tea that is supposed to be good for people with irregular periods, especially if you have pcos. I read about it in anotherforum and ordered it from amazon. It had quite a few good reviews, the only bad were from people that were regular and it messed them up. I figure its worth a shot. Afm I am still bleeding but I'm afraid to make an appt because I feel like she will say its just the pcos. Which I turn would be a waste.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Sorry about the bfn cjgirl, hope it changes soon. Fertilitea is a tea that is supposed to be good for people with irregular periods, especially if you have pcos. I read about it in anotherforum and ordered it from amazon. It had quite a few good reviews, the only bad were from people that were regular and it messed them up. I figure its worth a shot. Afm I am still bleeding but I'm afraid to make an appt because I feel like she will say its just the pcos. Which I turn would be a waste.

Thanks athena. I am really bloated today and have a pinching pain on my left side, but AF is due Tuesday and it could be because of that. I think anything is worth a shot if you think it may help! Let us know if it does.


----------



## nlb

hey girls how r ya. my bbs r so sore.i hhope it is a sign.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> hey girls how r ya. my bbs r so sore.i hhope it is a sign.

That's a good sign Hun! I'm so excited!
We have just got to our holiday resort :) 5 nights of pure family fun!
I have lots of creamy CM and a constant wet feeling down there and tiny bit crampy. But that's about if for me. Definitely feeling like AF could be on her way I'm ok if she does but I just don't want her to come on our holiday lol!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope it is a sign for you too!
Misscalais, I hope y'all have a wonderful holiday! It must be so nice to get away.
As for me, I got a BFN this morning. I am just going to wait for AF :cry:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I hope it is a sign for you too!
> Misscalais, I hope y'all have a wonderful holiday! It must be so nice to get away.
> As for me, I got a BFN this morning. I am just going to wait for AF :cry:

Awe I'm sorry about the bfn.
My bbs are still sore but I don't feel like I'm pregnant so I don't think I am


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone today?


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, sorry about the bfn :-(. 
Nlb, sound like a good sign, when will you test?
Misscalais, hope you have a great holiday and get in some good family fun and relaxation! 
Athena, could yoh maybe just call and see what your doc had to say about the bleeding? It doesn't sounds like its something normal for you so you should and least check in with the doctor. The tea sound like its worth a shot. 

Had my sisters wedding yesterday, holy exhausting! Don't know when the last tome I wore heels for that long and walked that far in them ( walked a lot for pictures) but I can tell you I am not cut out for it. I woke up this morning feeling like I got run over by a bus. Ugh! But so happy for my sister and had a great time!


----------



## nlb

I'm going to try to wait till Tuesday that will be 10 dpo. I've been making my husband a cake for his birthday.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls we are having a blast!
Cjgirl I'm sorry about the bfns are you testing on FRERs ?
I haven't tested. I think I'm about 9DPO I have no tests on me so if AF doesn't arrive before Saturday ill test when I get home :) 
Lol Dragonfly I'm like that too I used to be able to spend hours and hours in heals now give me about 20 mins and they are off! Congrats to your sister I love weddings.
Nlb have you tested yet?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls we are having a blast!
> Cjgirl I'm sorry about the bfns are you testing on FRERs ?
> I haven't tested. I think I'm about 9DPO I have no tests on me so if AF doesn't arrive before Saturday ill test when I get home :)
> Lol Dragonfly I'm like that too I used to be able to spend hours and hours in heals now give me about 20 mins and they are off! Congrats to your sister I love weddings.
> Nlb have you tested yet?

I tested this morning and it was negative. Im only 9DPO so im hoping it is still to early. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls we are having a blast!
> Cjgirl I'm sorry about the bfns are you testing on FRERs ?
> I haven't tested. I think I'm about 9DPO I have no tests on me so if AF doesn't arrive before Saturday ill test when I get home :)
> Lol Dragonfly I'm like that too I used to be able to spend hours and hours in heals now give me about 20 mins and they are off! Congrats to your sister I love weddings.
> Nlb have you tested yet?

Yes, I have been using FRERs. I got another BFN this morning so I am sure that AF will be here right on time tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed tight for you that AF stays away! I'm glad you are having a good vacation :)

Dragonfly, I agree with both of you! Heals are not my thing anymore either.

nlb, I hope you get your BFP soon! FX! 

My friend talked me into doing boot camp with her this week, so this morning I was up at 4:45 a.m. in a church parking lot in 30 degree weather doing a hour workout! I think I have lost my mind! But I survived day one and it is helping me not to focus as much on the fact that I am out for another month. Yesterday we visited my 5 month old nephew and when DH was holding him I almost ran out of the room crying. I want it to be our turn so badly. I am starting to worry that something is wrong, but I am almost afraid for us to go to the doctor and find out.


----------



## nlb

Well I got another negative this morning. I think I'm out. On top of that the girl I am working with is in such a bad mood today. She has decided to not speak to anyone unless it is to boss them around. She tried to say something to me but I just laughed at her. I told her I'm not a dog and I don't take orders.


----------



## dragonfly26

Good for you nlb, I hate when people are like that! Sorry about the bfn, but it is still early. What brand test are you using?


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, holy crap to the boot camp, Good for you! How did it go this morning? Same time? Are you on spring break or is that coming up?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Good for you nlb, I hate when people are like that! Sorry about the bfn, but it is still early. What brand test are you using?

I used a IC this morning.


----------



## nlb

Here is the Birthday cake i made for my husband. I didn't think i did to bad for my first time to decorate a cake.
 



Attached Files:







Joes 35th birthday cake.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2









inside of JOes 35th birthday cake.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

Looks awesome, nlb and very tasty!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, holy crap to the boot camp, Good for you! How did it go this morning? Same time? Are you on spring break or is that coming up?

I went at the same time on Tuesday and it kicked my butt! I didn't go today because all yesterday I couldn't even hardly walk lol I am going again tomorrow though. I am so sore, but I want to try and go at least one more time. And of course AF showed yesterday right on time! I am thankful that my cycle is so regular now though. It does help a lot.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Here is the Birthday cake i made for my husband. I didn't think i did to bad for my first time to decorate a cake.

That looks awesome! You are very talented!


----------



## athena87

Well ladies I am still bleeding, but I am going to the doctor tomorrow. Mainly because now I am cramping. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls sorry I've been MIA last day of our holiday today :( I'm sad lol was such a good week!
Still no AF was 1 mth yesterday since the MC.
I won't be able to test till Sunday now if AF doesn't arrive because we are staying with my mum till Saturday won't be home till late Saturday night.
I hope everyone has a good Easter.
Anyone have any bfps yet?
Athena I'm sorry your still bleeding! Let us know how your appt goes.


----------



## athena87

Well I went to the dr and they said it was more than likely the pcos causing the bleeding. I have to take provera for 10 days to stop it. If it doesn't stop then I have too back for more tests. I have a follow up for next month if it does stop.


----------



## dragonfly26

Have you bled this long before? Hoping the provera helps.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Well I went to the dr and they said it was more than likely the pcos causing the bleeding. I have to take provera for 10 days to stop it. If it doesn't stop then I have too back for more tests. I have a follow up for next month if it does stop.

Hope the meds help and it stops soon. I know it must be so frustrating for you.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls sorry I've been MIA last day of our holiday today :( I'm sad lol was such a good week!
> Still no AF was 1 mth yesterday since the MC.
> I won't be able to test till Sunday now if AF doesn't arrive because we are staying with my mum till Saturday won't be home till late Saturday night.
> I hope everyone has a good Easter.
> Anyone have any bfps yet?
> Athena I'm sorry your still bleeding! Let us know how your appt goes.

Can't wait for you to test! I'm glad you have had such a good holiday :) DH and I have decided to try and BD every other day this cycle and see how that works. AF finished today so I am anxious to get started. I signed up for 3 more weeks of boot camp so lets hope I don't die of exhaustion first. It really keeps me occupied though. I think I may be going to extremes to keep my mind off of the baby making at this point lol


----------



## athena87

No this is the first time. I went 3 months without one before but never bled this long. I'm hoping it works too because if not i will have to go back to the doctor. I also had very regular cycles til we started ttc. I had one normal cycle then bam nothing.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Well I went to the dr and they said it was more than likely the pcos causing the bleeding. I have to take provera for 10 days to stop it. If it doesn't stop then I have too back for more tests. I have a follow up for next month if it does stop.

Hope it sorts out soon Hun.
Must be so frustrating for you :(
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Can't wait for you to test! I'm glad you have had such a good holiday :) DH and I have decided to try and BD every other day this cycle and see how that works. AF finished today so I am anxious to get started. I signed up for 3 more weeks of boot camp so lets hope I don't die of exhaustion first. It really keeps me occupied though. I think I may be going to extremes to keep my mind off of the baby making at this point lol

Thanks Hun, I'm excited too but trying to make sure I don't get too upset if I get bfn :)
I think every 2nd day is a good plan. That's what I'm going to try do as well if AF shows.
Nlb how are you doing? Your hubbies cake looks amazing!
Dragonfly how are you doing? Any names picked for your DD?


----------



## Misscalais

Tested tonight.
Bfn. Just have to wait for AF to hurry up and kick in now. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Tested tonight.
> Bfn. Just have to wait for AF to hurry up and kick in now. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too long.

Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully AF will arrive and leave quickly!

Happy Easter Everyone :)


----------



## nlb

Hey girls i hope ya all had a great Easter. Af showed her face yesterday :( This sucks. Oh well i hope this month is better.


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry to hear about af showing!
Boo to bfn, maybe a late bfp 

Hope you all had a very happy Easter!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls,
Sorry about AF showing nlb :(
I've got mega cramping and have started to spot so AF will be fully here by tomorrow thank goodness! I feel like I can finally get on with it and go full force into TTC again next mth, although that means we will have 2014 babies instead, but I'm Ok with that :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, sorry about AF. Hopefully we will all have better luck this month! :dust:


----------



## tinkletap04

hey im new to a site like this! I have my son from a previous relationship and me & my partner have been trying for a baby since sep 2012 i thought it would happen the first month which of course it didnt ! The problem im having is my family is very fertile you just have to look at my sisters and boom they are pregnant so im finding it hard that im not falling as quick as they did ! also i dont understand the short hand on the site yet! Thanks


----------



## CJGirl

tinkletap04 said:


> hey im new to a site like this! I have my son from a previous relationship and me & my partner have been trying for a baby since sep 2012 i thought it would happen the first month which of course it didnt ! The problem im having is my family is very fertile you just have to look at my sisters and boom they are pregnant so im finding it hard that im not falling as quick as they did ! also i dont understand the short hand on the site yet! Thanks

Hi tinkletap! Welcome! I have a story similar to yours. I have a daughter from a previous marriage and now my husband and I have been trying since June 2012. You will get use to the short hand. CD-is Cycle Day DPO-Days Past Ovulation DH-Dear Husband DD-Dear Daughter DS-Dear Son BD-Baby Dance BFP-Big Fat Positive (what we all want!) and BFN-Big Fat Negative. There are others, but those are the basics. If we say anything you don't understand don't hesitate to ask. Being on this site is great! No one understands the pain and frustration of TTC (Trying to Conceive) like us, since we live it everyday. Sometimes I feel like I would go crazy if I couldn't talk to these ladies about it.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi! Welcome tinkletap.
We have been trying for our third since sept last year as well and I've had one early miscarriage ( fell on the 6th cycle )
My sister had two ooopsie babies and my boys only look like 2 cycles, so this has been very stressful for us.
But the girls on here are an enormous support system, you will find yourself at home here :)
I'm currently CD1 34 days after my MC. Should be 11 weeks pregnant today :( but I need to move on with it a d pray hard for my new bfp!
Where are you currently in your cycle?
:dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Omg girls this AF is hectic! More painful and heavier than my MC was! And I'm only half way through the 1st day.
Can't wait for it to be over.
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## athena87

Well I am cramping really bad and bbs are hurting so bad. I guess it's the provera, but I am still bleeding. Grrr..... Why does my body have to be so wacky.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Well I am cramping really bad and bbs are hurting so bad. I guess it's the provera, but I am still bleeding. Grrr..... Why does my body have to be so wacky.

Thats no good! Hope that bleeding stops soon! How long has it been now?


----------



## athena87

Well it's cd 25 so 25 lol. I think it may be about to stop though. It's turning brown and has lightened up, but it has done this once already so we shall see.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, sorry about the painful af, hope it lets up. 
Athena, hope af goes away! When will you follow up with doctor? 
Cjgirl and nlb, how are you doing?

We get out countertops installed today, woohoo!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais and Athena, I am so sorry AF is giving you so much trouble. I hope it is over soon for you both! 

Dragonfly, yay for new countertops! What kind did you get?

Leave it to DH and I to already be off on our BD schedule. It's early though so as long as we cover the crucial days I guess that's what matters. The hard part will be that I ovulate sometime between Friday and Monday and Friday morning we leave for Arkansas so that DH can ride in his annual 60 mile mountain bike race. I think it is going to be tough for him to want to BD while camping after riding 60 miles up and down a mountain lol Guess we will do our best though.


----------



## dragonfly26

We got granite, it's called caledonia, and they look amazing. They weren't able to get the counter on the "bar" area, but will be back to do it tomorrow. 
I'm trying to post pic before and after but it will not upload, ugh. Will try to post tomorrow


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. I think my uterus is doing a big clean out :haha: so many clots, sorry tmi! 
Anyway glad it's here and im not wondering anymore lol and looking forward to this cycle of TTC :)
Dragonfly can't wait to see a pic how exciting.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Well it's cd 25 so 25 lol. I think it may be about to stop though. It's turning brown and has lightened up, but it has done this once already so we shall see.

That sounds like its definitely ending fingers crossed for you, I couldn't imaging bleeding for that long.


----------



## dragonfly26

Before:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

After:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

It's not letting me add more than one pic per post and it only let me do the two posts. Won't let me post the others, ugh ill try later


----------



## nlb

Welcome tinkeltap hope you get a bfp soon.


----------



## nlb

I think it look awesome dragonfly


----------



## dragonfly26

Thanks, still some more to do, trim, moldings, and backsplash, but is already hard to believe that it used to look like the before.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> After:

Ooooh my goodness! Looks amazing! You must be happy with that!


----------



## CJGirl

I love it dragonfly!

Misscalais, I'm sorry AF has been so rough, but excited for you that you get to start trying again soon! FX!

Athena, I really hope you stop bleeding soon and that everything is okay. 

I should be ovulating this weekend or Monday. Let's hope we get enough BD in even though we will be camping! I got some good news today! My criminalistics professor is hiring me as a graduate assistant. I am so thankful that God has given me so much to occupy my time while waiting for a baby!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I love it dragonfly!
> 
> Misscalais, I'm sorry AF has been so rough, but excited for you that you get to start trying again soon! FX!
> 
> Athena, I really hope you stop bleeding soon and that everything is okay.
> 
> I should be ovulating this weekend or Monday. Let's hope we get enough BD in even though we will be camping! I got some good news today! My criminalistics professor is hiring me as a graduate assistant. I am so thankful that God has given me so much to occupy my time while waiting for a baby!

Thanks Hun! It's tapered off now, no more nasty clots just a really light flow now thank goodness I was starting to get worried.
That's awesome news Hun congrats!
Are you doing OPKs this cycle or just sticking with the BD every 2nd day? Hubby and I are going to do every 2nd day as well, fingers crossed we can keep it up this mth lol I go good for like the 1st week then I loose interest and don't BD for like 4 days and I think that's where we are doing wrong, not enough BD at our fertile period. Another on of my friends have announced a pregnancy. I'm so jealous, mainly because they both don't work and just are really lazy and constantly complaining about the other two kids behaviour and that they have no money but now they are having another baby ( which was planned ) I know it probably comes across really bitchy but I just don't understand bringing another kid in the world when they are not stable enough in any area of their lives. Hopefully this baby will give them a kick in the butt to start get more out of their lives then being dole bludgers.
Sorry my vent for the day lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Congrats Cjgirl, that's exciting!! And dd1 was conceived on a camping trip maybe it will prove to be lucky for you!
Misscalais, glad to hear af had lightened up. Sorry to hear about your friend sit so hard to see especially when baby is coming into an unstable environment. 
Athena had af stopped? Have you followed up with the doc yet?
Nlb, how are you doing?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Congrats Cjgirl, that's exciting!! And dd1 was conceived on a camping trip maybe it will prove to be lucky for you!
> Misscalais, glad to hear af had lightened up. Sorry to hear about your friend sit so hard to see especially when baby is coming into an unstable environment.
> Athena had af stopped? Have you followed up with the doc yet?
> Nlb, how are you doing?

im doing good. Just waiting to O. i finished my last clomid pill today and will start OPK's on sunday.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> im doing good. Just waiting to O. i finished my last clomid pill today and will start OPK's on sunday.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls how is everyone?
Nlb and CJGirl where are you in your cycles?
I'm CD7 AF left at the end of CD5 and we BD last night. Really, really going to aim for every 2nd night. Fingers crossed I can keep up lol I'm not a very sexual person so it's so hard to try get in the mood so often, although normally we do the deed every 2nd to 3rd night any way but sometimes have a 4 day gap or something.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Hey girls how is everyone?
> Nlb and CJGirl where are you in your cycles?
> I'm CD7 AF left at the end of CD5 and we BD last night. Really, really going to aim for every 2nd night. Fingers crossed I can keep up lol I'm not a very sexual person so it's so hard to try get in the mood so often, although normally we do the deed every 2nd to 3rd night any way but sometimes have a 4 day gap or something.

I'm on cd10 I will start opts tonight to see when I o. We r going to try every other night also I'm the sane way not very sexual. Preying for BFPs for all of us this month.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I understand where you are coming from about your friend. It is frustrating to see people like that get pregnant sometimes. I hope that everyone gets in their BD and catches that egg!
I'm on CD 14 and FF says I ovulate tomorrow. I think I am having some O pains. We did not get to BD while camping. The first night we were to tired and cold to undress lol The second night, because I am stupid and forgot the sunscreen, I have a sunburn that is so bad I could barely walk! So we did last night when we got home and we will tonight and maybe tomorrow. I hope it's enough! I always want to, but it is catching DH at the right time that is tricky lol I am super stressed because today is my first day of real work (I was just helping out without pay before) and tomorrow I already have to teach lab by myself! Yikes! Y'all cross your fingers for me lol


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm on cd10 I will start opts tonight to see when I o. We r going to try every other night also I'm the sane way not very sexual. Preying for BFPs for all of us this month.

Hopefully you O soon Hun! Keeping fingers crossed you catch that egg! We are all ready for our bfps surely it had to happen soon right? Lol :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I understand where you are coming from about your friend. It is frustrating to see people like that get pregnant sometimes. I hope that everyone gets in their BD and catches that egg!
> I'm on CD 14 and FF says I ovulate tomorrow. I think I am having some O pains. We did not get to BD while camping. The first night we were to tired and cold to undress lol The second night, because I am stupid and forgot the sunscreen, I have a sunburn that is so bad I could barely walk! So we did last night when we got home and we will tonight and maybe tomorrow. I hope it's enough! I always want to, but it is catching DH at the right time that is tricky lol I am super stressed because today is my first day of real work (I was just helping out without pay before) and tomorrow I already have to teach lab by myself! Yikes! Y'all cross your fingers for me lol

Yeah it sux, she's 7 weeks and already posting all over Facebook the things she's bought already :-/ I'm feel like saying if you guys are constantly complaining about how broke you are then where did you get the money to buy all this stuff?
*sigh* I dunno it's just really bothering me at the moment.
Fingers crossed you O tomorrow, super exciting! Definitely try to BD for the next few days if you can. Lol hope your sunburn is better :) and good luck for your job! How exciting that should help you keep your mind off TTC :)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais, I understand where you are coming from about your friend. It is frustrating to see people like that get pregnant sometimes. I hope that everyone gets in their BD and catches that egg!
> I'm on CD 14 and FF says I ovulate tomorrow. I think I am having some O pains. We did not get to BD while camping. The first night we were to tired and cold to undress lol The second night, because I am stupid and forgot the sunscreen, I have a sunburn that is so bad I could barely walk! So we did last night when we got home and we will tonight and maybe tomorrow. I hope it's enough! I always want to, but it is catching DH at the right time that is tricky lol I am super stressed because today is my first day of real work (I was just helping out without pay before) and tomorrow I already have to teach lab by myself! Yikes! Y'all cross your fingers for me lol
> 
> Yeah it sux, she's 7 weeks and already posting all over Facebook the things she's bought already :-/ I'm feel like saying if you guys are constantly complaining about how broke you are then where did you get the money to buy all this stuff?
> *sigh* I dunno it's just really bothering me at the moment.
> Fingers crossed you O tomorrow, super exciting! Definitely try to BD for the next few days if you can. Lol hope your sunburn is better :) and good luck for your job! How exciting that should help you keep your mind off TTC :)Click to expand...

I know how u feel. My sister inlaw is about 12 weeks and she is losing her job at the end of the school year and her husbands job is on the rocks also. He will be out of a job soon. She has known about loosing her job since before christmas. Im not sure wHat they were thinking when they decided to try to get pregnant. Then there is a girl at work whom just found out she is 4 months pregnant and she is annoyed that she is and hasn't even gone to the dr.I cant stand people like that. here we are wanting a baby and they she is not realy even caring enough to go to the dr. Sorry about the ranting. its just so frusterating


----------



## Misscalais

How frustrating nlb, its just not fair hey. Like seriously we are good loving people with stable lives and financial security. We should be able to get pregnant right away.


----------



## nlb

i agree. How is everyone doing today im still waiting to O.


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies.misscalais I know exactly what you mean. This girl that I used to be friends with had 2 kids a year apart when she was 18 and 19. Her husband went to prison. She slept around and then started dating this guy I became good friends with. She had two mc's while dating him which I think she caused because she knew she was going to go back to her husband. I pretty much helped her raise her two kids while he was locked up and tried my hardest to get her to get a divorce because he was abusive. She went back and they now have 2 more kids. All she did was complain about her kids and pawn them off on other people.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm still waiting to O as well nlb I'm almost CD10 I'm hoping ill have a normal cycle this mth and O around CD14-16.
Athena that's terrible it really is upsettng, exspecially when they have kiddies and try to get rid of them all the time it really breaks my heart. Kids grow up far too quick to palm them off. Some people just do t deserve to be parents in my opinion.
How are you going anyway Hun, has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl have you oed?
Dragonfly how are you doing?


----------



## dragonfly26

Doing good! Had dd 2nd birthday party over the weekend, can't believe she's two already! Then took her for her two year old pictures on Sunday. And finally it warmed up a bit and we were able to go fir a bike ride!! Been raining here the last fee days, ugh not it to the gloomy day, can use sons sun.

Misscalais hope your cycle is a normal one and you o soon. 
Cjgirl how was your first day? Hope it went well.
Athena, are you still bleeding have you been back to the doc?
Nlb, hue you feeling, any clomid side effects? What cycle day are you on?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> i agree. How is everyone doing today im still waiting to O.

I hope you O soon! FF said I Od yesterday. We BD on Sunday and Monday. I hope it was enough! Between DH having soccer practice and my long day we were both too tired last night :( I will take my first test on the 18th.

Misscalais, you right. We are all stable and ready and it seems so unfair that we have to wait and try so hard while others, who aren't get to be having babies. Although, I know all those babies are miracles that have a reason for being here, I'm sure, it is still very hard to see.


----------



## athena87

The bleeding stopped about 6 days into the medicine and af started Monday and has been horrible. I passed a huge clot yesterday but the nurse said it was normal with the medicine. Ive been in a lot of pain too. But as long as the bleeding stops this time I'll be happy. I still think I have fibroids or a cyst or something so when I go for my follow up I will see if she will check to be sure.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Doing good! Had dd 2nd birthday party over the weekend, can't believe she's two already! Then took her for her two year old pictures on Sunday. And finally it warmed up a bit and we were able to go fir a bike ride!! Been raining here the last fee days, ugh not it to the gloomy day, can use sons sun.
> 
> Misscalais hope your cycle is a normal one and you o soon.
> Cjgirl how was your first day? Hope it went well.
> Athena, are you still bleeding have you been back to the doc?
> Nlb, hue you feeling, any clomid side effects? What cycle day are you on?

It went really well. Teaching lab was really fun. I taught them how to extract the DNA out of strawberries! It is so cool to me even after doing it a million times lol I already have a day off today, which I guess isn't a horrible thing. It is rainy and cold and I went to boot camp in it this morning :p Sounds like you had a great weekend! I love throwing DD's bday parties :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> The bleeding stopped about 6 days into the medicine and af started Monday and has been horrible. I passed a huge clot yesterday but the nurse said it was normal with the medicine. Ive been in a lot of pain too. But as long as the bleeding stops this time I'll be happy. I still think I have fibroids or a cyst or something so when I go for my follow up I will see if she will check to be sure.

I'm sorry AF has been so horrible. I really hope it ends quickly for you and your cycle straightens out.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Doing good! Had dd 2nd birthday party over the weekend, can't believe she's two already! Then took her for her two year old pictures on Sunday. And finally it warmed up a bit and we were able to go fir a bike ride!! Been raining here the last fee days, ugh not it to the gloomy day, can use sons sun.
> 
> Misscalais hope your cycle is a normal one and you o soon.
> Cjgirl how was your first day? Hope it went well.
> Athena, are you still bleeding have you been back to the doc?
> Nlb, hue you feeling, any clomid side effects? What cycle day are you on?

Im feeling fine. Im on CD12. The side effects this month havn't been to bad. Just a few hotflashes while im asleep. Other than that ive been normal just waiting to O.


----------



## nlb

This is what happened in the kitchen tonight as I attempted to make my sons birthday cake
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> This is what happened in the kitchen tonight as I attempted to make my sons birthday cake

Aaaahahahahahaha this is gold!
He's a cutie!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> This is what happened in the kitchen tonight as I attempted to make my sons birthday cake

Lol, love it! Looks like you had some fun


----------



## Misscalais

So I'm CD11 today girls, checked CP yesterday and its on its way up and softish and open so I'm thinking I might O around CD14 this month ( fingers crossed ) which is super exciting! Hubby worked away which stuffed only one day of our every 2nd day BDing lol but I don't think he's working away at all next week which will be the important week so that will be fine as long as he doesn't have to go away.
CJGirl you sound like you're super smart! What an awesome job!
Nlb any pos OPKs yet? I kind of wish I have of got some for this cycle but I'm just going to have to go from my bodies signs and hope for the best lol! 
Does anyone else get mega O pains? I get like a whole day of intense like period pain cramps. Not every mth sometimes it's like just a dull ache for a few hours. But it definitely hurts :-/


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, Hoping dh will be around next week and you catch the egg! It's so disappointing when they are not around for o. I would sometimes get some twinges around I time but never knew if they were pre o or during o.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun me too! I'm feeling good about this cycle. I'm excited.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, That pic is too cute!

Misscalais, I get bad O pains sometimes. I did this month. I get really bloated and uncomfortable. Hope that DH was around enough to catch that egg! I hope we caught mine too!


----------



## nlb

Ok I got a positive opk today. And I finished my sons cake for tomorrow. I hope he likes it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok I got a positive opk today. And I finished my sons cake for tomorrow. I hope he likes it.

Yay for your positive OPK! Hope there will be a BFP in a couple of weeks! The cake looks great :)


----------



## Misscalais

Yay for pos OKP! That's awesome BD your butt off for the next three days :)
I don't know if I'm any where near O, I'm sick of checking CP CD11 and 12 it was high, soft and open no ewcm and there no way I oed. Checked today and its low and closed still sort of squishy so I have no idea lol I'm just gonna keep with the every 2nd day BD and hope for the best. 
Cjgirl I get the same uncomfy and just blahh. It's not every mth but most times.
What do you all think of the name Scarlett I really love it, and have only just put it as an option. Hubby likes it too. We now have Scarlett-Rose Eva, Dakoda-Rose Eva and Eva-Rose Sophia picked out for a girl :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Yay for pos OKP! That's awesome BD your butt off for the next three days :)
> I don't know if I'm any where near O, I'm sick of checking CP CD11 and 12 it was high, soft and open no ewcm and there no way I oed. Checked today and its low and closed still sort of squishy so I have no idea lol I'm just gonna keep with the every 2nd day BD and hope for the best.
> Cjgirl I get the same uncomfy and just blahh. It's not every mth but most times.
> What do you all think of the name Scarlett I really love it, and have only just put it as an option. Hubby likes it too. We now have Scarlett-Rose Eva, Dakoda-Rose Eva and Eva-Rose Sophia picked out for a girl :)

I like the name Scarlett! All those names are cute though :)


----------



## athena87

Warning may be TMI Ok ladies I had something strange happen again. I was going to the bathroom and was like that's weird I feel like something just came out of my vagina. I had just taken my tampon out so I wipe and there is a giant blob. I thought it was a clot but this thing was rubbery and solid, usually clot break up but this thing wasn't. I am baffled. I am going to go to the doctor though because it is day 6 of bleeding and it is still pretty heavy. I've been through a half a box of supers and was running through them so I bought a box of super + and am now out of those. It is getting a little lighter but still not normal. I did take a pic of the clot to show my doctor. Any ideas?


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Warning may be TMI Ok ladies I had something strange happen again. I was going to the bathroom and was like that's weird I feel like something just came out of my vagina. I had just taken my tampon out so I wipe and there is a giant blob. I thought it was a clot but this thing was rubbery and solid, usually clot break up but this thing wasn't. I am baffled. I am going to go to the doctor though because it is day 6 of bleeding and it is still pretty heavy. I've been through a half a box of supers and was running through them so I bought a box of super + and am now out of those. It is getting a little lighter but still not normal. I did take a pic of the clot to show my doctor. Any ideas?

It sounds like what a mucus plug looks like, but I don't know what would cause that during AF. Let us know what the doctor thinks. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## dragonfly26

What a great cake nlb!
Yay for o Cjgirl, praying you get your bfp! 
Love all the names misscalais. So you have boy names picked? 
Athena, not sure what that could be, let us know what the doctor says. Hope af lightens up.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Warning may be TMI Ok ladies I had something strange happen again. I was going to the bathroom and was like that's weird I feel like something just came out of my vagina. I had just taken my tampon out so I wipe and there is a giant blob. I thought it was a clot but this thing was rubbery and solid, usually clot break up but this thing wasn't. I am baffled. I am going to go to the doctor though because it is day 6 of bleeding and it is still pretty heavy. I've been through a half a box of supers and was running through them so I bought a box of super + and am now out of those. It is getting a little lighter but still not normal. I did take a pic of the clot to show my doctor. Any ideas?

I'm not sure what it could be Hun, definitely show your dr. If you want to share the pic in here I'd be happy to give my thoughts on it, nothing is tmi for me any more lol your having such a rough time.
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> What a great cake nlb!
> Yay for o Cjgirl, praying you get your bfp!
> Love all the names misscalais. So you have boy names picked?
> Athena, not sure what that could be, let us know what the doctor says. Hope af lightens up.

Thanks Hun.
Nope no boys names picked. I'm extremely fussy with boys names. Ds1 name was picked out for years, Ds2 took me 20 weeks to come up with. It was sooooo hard. Hubby and I couldn't agree on anything. I wanted Elijah in the end but he didn't like it so we settled for Eli ( he wanted Ryder and I hate that name lol! ) and the middle name was even harder.
So I don't want to stress about boys names unless I have to. Lol!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok I got a positive opk today. And I finished my sons cake for tomorrow. I hope he likes it.

Awesome cake Hun!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> What a great cake nlb!
> Yay for o Cjgirl, praying you get your bfp!
> Love all the names misscalais. So you have boy names picked?
> Athena, not sure what that could be, let us know what the doctor says. Hope af lightens up.
> 
> Thanks Hun.
> Nope no boys names picked. I'm extremely fussy with boys names. Ds1 name was picked out for years, Ds2 took me 20 weeks to come up with. It was sooooo hard. Hubby and I couldn't agree on anything. I wanted Elijah in the end but he didn't like it so we settled for Eli ( he wanted Ryder and I hate that name lol! ) and the middle name was even harder.
> So I don't want to stress about boys names unless I have to. Lol!Click to expand...

I feel like middle names are always so hard to decide on! I like the name Eli, that's a good one. We have both girl and boy names picked out, but I have a feeling when it is "for real" I may change my mind on some of them lol We don't want to know the sex before the baby is born, so that will make it a bit harder. I will have to see the baby before I can make up my mind I think.


----------



## athena87

I can post the pic but I don't wanna gross anyone out because there is quite a bit of blood. I have been having a hard time, I thought that taking a break would help but things seem to have gotten worse. From what I've read I think it was a clump of tissue but I just don't know why I would be passing it.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I feel like middle names are always so hard to decide on! I like the name Eli, that's a good one. We have both girl and boy names picked out, but I have a feeling when it is "for real" I may change my mind on some of them lol We don't want to know the sex before the baby is born, so that will make it a bit harder. I will have to see the baby before I can make up my mind I think.

I don't know how you can wait its too exciting lol
We had a surprise with our 1st DS but I knee he was a boy it was such a strong feeling so I wasn't surprised when he was born lol with DS2 I got my way and found out ( hubby didn't want to ) and I loved finding out :) I can't wait to find out again haha! But yes not knowing for sure is always very exciting! I love trying to guess by old wives tales and things :)
I'm also going to wait till he/she is born to pick a name out of the ones we've picked.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I can post the pic but I don't wanna gross anyone out because there is quite a bit of blood. I have been having a hard time, I thought that taking a break would help but things seem to have gotten worse. From what I've read I think it was a clump of tissue but I just don't know why I would be passing it.

Ok Hun, that definitely is strange. I hope your dr can give you some answers.
:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls so I've got some serious EWCM happening today :happydance: so I checked cp and sure enough it's high, soft and open! Yay I had some cramps a little while ago and I'm hoping it was O pains! :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Hope you catch that egg!! 
Praying you ladies get your bfp's this cycle !


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I can post the pic but I don't wanna gross anyone out because there is quite a bit of blood. I have been having a hard time, I thought that taking a break would help but things seem to have gotten worse. From what I've read I think it was a clump of tissue but I just don't know why I would be passing it.

Hope everything is okay. I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls so I've got some serious EWCM happening today :happydance: so I checked cp and sure enough it's high, soft and open! Yay I had some cramps a little while ago and I'm hoping it was O pains! :)

Yay! You and DH had better get busy! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls! 
Im really excited about this month. I'm hoping we all get our very much deserved bfps!


----------



## nlb

My little boy made the morning snapshot on the news today. It was the powder auger explosion picture.


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I bought myself some pregnancy tests today. I bought a box of three FRERs and a box of 2 crystal clear tests ( they test up to four days before AF )
I'm really going to try wait until 9DPO. Even though I know I generally only get bfp after AF is due I want to test anyway. 
When will you girls be testing?


----------



## nlb

I need to buy me some more test I am out. But I think I will start testing on the25th. I hope this is our month I'm getting discouraged.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> My little boy made the morning snapshot on the news today. It was the powder auger explosion picture.

That's so cool! Was he excited?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So girls I bought myself some pregnancy tests today. I bought a box of three FRERs and a box of 2 crystal clear tests ( they test up to four days before AF )
> I'm really going to try wait until 9DPO. Even though I know I generally only get bfp after AF is due I want to test anyway.
> When will you girls be testing?

I'm going to start testing tomorrow. I will be about 9 dpo. I am about to go buy a FRER 3 pack. What day will you be 9 dpo?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> My little boy made the morning snapshot on the news today. It was the powder auger explosion picture.
> 
> That's so cool! Was he excited?Click to expand...

Yeah I guess he was he just smiled I think I was more excited then him


----------



## athena87

Ok so I guess it is the pcos. Showed her the pic, she said that it looks like my body expelled the whole lining of my uterus at once.i asked her about metformin and she said my levels were a 10 and she couldn't prescribe it unless it was at the minimum a 12. My hormone levels are just barely out of whack, everything else is fine. No cysts or anything. I don't understand why all of this is happening. I just want to cry. I don't want to be childish but it isn't fair.i am really trying to be positive, but how is this ever going to happen if my body has to be so crazy. It just feels like it isn't going to happen. I don't know what else to do. II try to talk to my husband and all he says is u know it will happen just be patient. I tell him how frustrated I am about seeing other people being pregnant and he says that doesn't have anything to do with us I don't know why it upsets you. I just don't know how much more I can take


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Ok so I guess it is the pcos. Showed her the pic, she said that it looks like my body expelled the whole lining of my uterus at once.i asked her about metformin and she said my levels were a 10 and she couldn't prescribe it unless it was at the minimum a 12. My hormone levels are just barely out of whack, everything else is fine. No cysts or anything. I don't understand why all of this is happening. I just want to cry. I don't want to be childish but it isn't fair.i am really trying to be positive, but how is this ever going to happen if my body has to be so crazy. It just feels like it isn't going to happen. I don't know what else to do. II try to talk to my husband and all he says is u know it will happen just be patient. I tell him how frustrated I am about seeing other people being pregnant and he says that doesn't have anything to do with us I don't know why it upsets you. I just don't know how much more I can take

I'm so sorry that you are feeling so down :hugs: I have found also, that it is very hard for other people (even our close loved ones) to understand the frustration we face on a regular basis. Some days I feel as though my body is letting me down and I have zero control over it. I like to be in control and if I want something I work to get it. The problem is unlike school or work or other goals, getting pregnant is something I have limited control over. I rarely talk about TTC anymore with people other than y'all because of what they say. I finally opened up about it the other day to a younger, newlywed friend when she asked me why I wasn't drinking. I told her I was cutting out or limiting a lot of things that may be hurting my chances of conceiving. I said, "I've even tried not trying and that doesn't work either. Although that seems to be what others say right when they finally get pregnant!" I laughed, but it does irritate me when people say that. Her response, "You and Jesse (DH) should go on a trip. Go somewhere where neither of you know the language so that you will be focused on trying to figure that out instead of getting pregnant. You can relax and not be stressed." I wonder what my face looked like at this point. I mean really? I was thinking, <enter sarcastic tone here> Yeah I'll book that right away with the money and time I don't have. Why didn't I think of that. When I told DH he said, "Going some place where we don't know the language sounds pretty stressful to me!" And then we joked more about what she had said. Sorry I am rambling, but my point is no one understands what it is like to TTC as long as we have without success. We are always here for you. You will be in my prayers. I am glad the doctor was able to tell you what the tissue was and I am glad that she didn't find any other issues. It isn't fair at all and that isn't a childish way to feel. I wish I hadn't told anyone we were TTC, they always ask if we are still trying since obviously so much time has past and we have no baby. Maybe we should have t-shirts made that say, "Yes I am still TTC. And if you tell me to that if I relax it will happen, I am going to slap you." Many hugs and prayers sent your way Athena :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm going to start testing tomorrow. I will be about 9 dpo. I am about to go buy a FRER 3 pack. What day will you be 9 dpo?

So exciting! fingers crossed for you hun! Ill be 9DPO (i think, if i oed when i thought i did ) next Wednesday, so that will be like Tuesday for you guys lol! The 23rd, I really want to wait till the 30th though cause even though I love testing I don't know how ill feel if I see those nasty BFNs lol and my high hopes have gone now because as per usual we didn't BD last night or the night before! Hubby does this to me every mth! We BD the night I had the EWCM so I'm hoping that that was enough. If not ill be strapping hubby to the bed next mth lol! He's been working heaps so he's super tired. I just don't think he understands that we really need to be BD on those most fertile days :dohh:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I need to buy me some more test I am out. But I think I will start testing on the25th. I hope this is our month I'm getting discouraged.

Me too Hun. Why is it taking so long for us? It just seems so weird that its taken so long for all us girls on here lol least we have each other to complain to about how hard it's been lol keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Ok so I guess it is the pcos. Showed her the pic, she said that it looks like my body expelled the whole lining of my uterus at once.i asked her about metformin and she said my levels were a 10 and she couldn't prescribe it unless it was at the minimum a 12. My hormone levels are just barely out of whack, everything else is fine. No cysts or anything. I don't understand why all of this is happening. I just want to cry. I don't want to be childish but it isn't fair.i am really trying to be positive, but how is this ever going to happen if my body has to be so crazy. It just feels like it isn't going to happen. I don't know what else to do. II try to talk to my husband and all he says is u know it will happen just be patient. I tell him how frustrated I am about seeing other people being pregnant and he says that doesn't have anything to do with us I don't know why it upsets you. I just don't know how much more I can take

I'm sorry your going through this Hun, it's just not fair at all! 
I wish I had some info to help you out but it's all just so confusing to me. I have a few friends that have pcos and its taken them a long while to get bfp but they did get their BFPs. I know it doesn't help but I hope it gives you some hope.


----------



## athena87

Thank you cjgirl. I know, I have 2 friends I have told, my sister and my mom knows and dhs bf knows. My 2 friends both have children, one got pregnant unexpectedly, and had the nerve to tell me that having a baby takes a long time so don't expect it to happen right away. I stopped talking to her about it. The other is my confidant when I'm really down. It has been an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## athena87

Thank you also misscalais.


----------



## CJGirl

So I got a BFN this morning. It is pretty much expected now, so I didn't get too upset. It's still early though of course, so I will test again on Saturday.


----------



## athena87

How long has everyone been ttc now? We are at 9 months now :/ trying to figure out which path to take. My mom and dh think I should go on bc for a few months which was one of the options my doctor suggested. I just don't know if I want to go that route and have to wait that long. Then there is the Clomid route which, I have nothing against, but my levels are just barely out of whack which I feel like is fixable. I think my biggest problem is I need to lose weight but the pcos makes it so hard. I guess I will just pray on it.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> How long has everyone been ttc now? We are at 9 months now :/ trying to figure out which path to take. My mom and dh think I should go on bc for a few months which was one of the options my doctor suggested. I just don't know if I want to go that route and have to wait that long. Then there is the Clomid route which, I have nothing against, but my levels are just barely out of whack which I feel like is fixable. I think my biggest problem is I need to lose weight but the pcos makes it so hard. I guess I will just pray on it.

This is our 10th month. If I'm not pregnant by June, at a year, we will be going to the doctor. We did a home sperm count check a few months back and it was positive, but there are still things that can be wrong like motility. I really don't know what our problem could be, unless me having had a Mirena messed me up somehow. I am hoping that quitting the caffeine and losing weight will help, but I don't know. I have decided as well just to pray on it because I don't know what else to do. I'm praying for us all.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> So I got a BFN this morning. It is pretty much expected now, so I didn't get too upset. It's still early though of course, so I will test again on Saturday.

Sorry about the bfn, still plenty of time for bfp :)hoping it shows up soon.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> How long has everyone been ttc now? We are at 9 months now :/ trying to figure out which path to take. My mom and dh think I should go on bc for a few months which was one of the options my doctor suggested. I just don't know if I want to go that route and have to wait that long. Then there is the Clomid route which, I have nothing against, but my levels are just barely out of whack which I feel like is fixable. I think my biggest problem is I need to lose weight but the pcos makes it so hard. I guess I will just pray on it.

This is our 8th cycle I think we are on now. Had bfp on the 6 th cycle but had early MC as you know.
My boys only took about 2 cycles so I have no idea what's going on with me, I know that it's probably because we don't do enough Bd on my fertile days, it always seems like we have a 2-4 day gap around the fertile period which I blame my hubby on lol I just find it weird that you see people the only Bd once the whole mth and it was 5 days before o day and the condom broke but they still managed to get pregnant :haha: like what's they deal with that when we are all actively having lots of :sex: *sigh* lol I just don't know.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> How long has everyone been ttc now? We are at 9 months now :/ trying to figure out which path to take. My mom and dh think I should go on bc for a few months which was one of the options my doctor suggested. I just don't know if I want to go that route and have to wait that long. Then there is the Clomid route which, I have nothing against, but my levels are just barely out of whack which I feel like is fixable. I think my biggest problem is I need to lose weight but the pcos makes it so hard. I guess I will just pray on it.

We have been ttc for about 8 months now. I'm on the clomid and this is our 3rd round. Clomid seemed to put my levels back to normal. I was having a lot of problems for a while.


----------



## Misscalais

I WANT TO TEST! I have no will power lol! Even though I know it's not possible to get bfp this early I just really want to poas! Lol!
4 more days till I can test lol. My boobs hurt today.
Are you girls having any symptoms?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I WANT TO TEST! I have no will power lol! Even though I know it's not possible to get bfp this early I just really want to poas! Lol!
> 4 more days till I can test lol. My boobs hurt today.
> Are you girls having any symptoms?

My boobs just hurt but they did last month also


----------



## CJGirl

My boobs hurt also, but like nlb, they always do. I got another BFN this morning on a FRER. It is 4 days before AF and about 11 dpo. I have a feeling I am probably out. Reading the paper inside the FRER didn't make me feel any better since it said all of the women in there testing who were pregnant got a BFP by 4 days before AF. I guess there is still a small chance, but I feel like I should definitely not get my hopes up at all :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

But Misscalais, I can't wait for you to test either! Hopefully the four days waiting for you to test and me to get AF will go by quickly!


----------



## Misscalais

Mine don't normally hurt until around 3 days before AF. So I'm not really sure if its a symptom or not lol
Cjgirl, don't forget I never got bfp in the tww so there's still hope :) keeping fingers crossed. 
I wish a had a magic wand and magically make everyone pregnant right now lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks Misscalais. I will be testing again in the morning and if I get another BFN I'm just going to wait for AF.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> My boobs hurt also, but like nlb, they always do. I got another BFN this morning on a FRER. It is 4 days before AF and about 11 dpo. I have a feeling I am probably out. Reading the paper inside the FRER didn't make me feel any better since it said all of the women in there testing who were pregnant got a BFP by 4 days before AF. I guess there is still a small chance, but I feel like I should definitely not get my hopes up at all :cry:

Sorry for the bfp cjgirl. Don't give up.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks nlb. Girls, I'm sorry but I have to vent for just a second after getting on FB this morning. My "friend" who has barely spoken to me since getting pregnant, the one who had her shower on my bday, posted a complaint of sorts about being pregnant. She said she didn't know what was worse, have to get up all night to pee or having a song stuck in her head and not being able to go back to sleep after peeing. I wanted to say, neither one is bad at all...not being able to sleep because you are wishing you had to get up all night to pee because you are 8 months pregnant...that's what is worse! Sorry again for the little rant, but I had to get it out! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Don't worry Hun I feel exactly the same! It's so annoying.
I have two friends at the moment complaining about everything, one is 36 weeks pregnant and has complained her whole pregnancy! She makes big babies ( same as me ) and she's constantly complaining about her hips and that she's so tired, and that she just wants the baby out. Her 1st bub was like 4-6 weeks prem and he was 8lb! im thinking they got the dates wrong there, 2nd bub was 9lb ( both the same size as my babies ) and shes complaining because she wants to make the drs give her a c section this time round cause she thinks her baby is going to be too big, mind you this is her third pregnancy every single baby she fell pregnant on the very 1st mth trying, can you believe that, so she has no idea what myself and a few other of her friends are going through right now.
The other one is the friend that just fell pregnant, constant complaining about morning sickness every status ( which is about 2/4 a day ) is OMG I'm so sick,I'm so over it. Just want to feel normal again, I need to relax and sleep this sickness off. I'm so glad my man is here to look after me I'm exhausted and soooo sick! I feel like saying SUCK IT UP! It's pregnancy that's what you get! I'd give anything to be in your position! Gaaaah!
Sorry lol just took over your vent! I totally understand where your coming from, I want my bfp so bad.


----------



## athena87

I thought this was fitting ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

Ahahahaha so good!
Ill be sharing that on Facebook next complaint lol


----------



## CJGirl

Hahahahaha! Perfect Athena! I'm with Misscalais, next complaint and that's going on my wall!

So another BFN for me today. I am holding on to a little bit of hope that AF just won't show on Wednesday. Last night DD came home from her father's and informed us that she was going to have a baby brother. I kind of got upset because I want to be the one to give her a baby brother, not her father's girlfriend! UGH! I am not jealous of her or anything like that, it just felt weird I guess for lack of a better word. With the exception of you girls, of course, if I hear that one more person is pregnant, is complaining about being pregnant, or has just given birth this week...I am going to lose it! lol I think maybe I should avoid FB for starters. lol


----------



## nlb

Well I'm going to test tomorrow it will be 10 dpo. I'm kind of nervous and scared to get a bfp this time.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hahahahaha! Perfect Athena! I'm with Misscalais, next complaint and that's going on my wall!
> 
> So another BFN for me today. I am holding on to a little bit of hope that AF just won't show on Wednesday. Last night DD came home from her father's and informed us that she was going to have a baby brother. I kind of got upset because I want to be the one to give her a baby brother, not her father's girlfriend! UGH! I am not jealous of her or anything like that, it just felt weird I guess for lack of a better word. With the exception of you girls, of course, if I hear that one more person is pregnant, is complaining about being pregnant, or has just given birth this week...I am going to lose it! lol I think maybe I should avoid FB for starters. lol

Aww that must have been so hard Hun :( I'm sorry about the bfn as well, stay away AF!
I'd feel the same way if it were me, fingers crossed tightly.
Ive got three friends ready to pop any day now. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of their babies but I know I'll cry it's getting to the point that a baby add comes not the tv and it upsets me.
As long as no one else announces a pregnancy before me ( apart from you girls ) ill be fine haha! I seen a scan pic today from the one that just fell pregnant, she's 9 weeks. It looked like a squashed gummy bear :haha: was very cute and I'm super jealous.
So I'm testing tomorrow. I'm nervous, don't want to see bfn.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well I'm going to test tomorrow it will be 10 dpo. I'm kind of nervous and scared to get a bfp this time.

Fingers crossed Hun! Are you going to test with a FRER?


----------



## dragonfly26

Hope you ladies get your bfp' when you test tomorrow, that would be so great!! Praying for you all!!!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm going to test tomorrow it will be 10 dpo. I'm kind of nervous and scared to get a bfp this time.
> 
> Fingers crossed Hun! Are you going to test with a FRER?Click to expand...

yes i went and picked some up tonight.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun!
How are you doing?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> yes i went and picked some up tonight.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## CJGirl

Good luck girls! FX! Let us know how your tests go!


----------



## nlb

Well I got a bfn &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well I got a bfn &#65533;&#65533;

Sorry about the BFN. I could still be early. I try to remind myself that it can take up to 12 dpo for implantation to complete and a couple of days for the hcg to build up. I know we all know these stats and facts inside and out, but I still use them to make myself feel better every time.


----------



## Misscalais

:bfn: with FMU for me as well.
I guess I'd just like to know what it would feel like seeing that faint line pop up in the TWW I think it would be cool. But anyway lol
I have absolutely no symptoms, bit of cramping today but I think that's because I needed to pee so bad this morning :haha: I waited so I could use FMU on my test :dohh:
Sorry about the bfn nlb.


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry about the bfn's today, hope tomorrow brings good news!!


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry about your BFN Misscalais. Hopefully you and nlb will have BFPs soon :) I think when I finally get a second line I may faint! I can't even imagine what it would feel like at this point. AF is due tomorrow and I'm sure she will be here right on time :/ My boobs are so sore I can hardly stand it, but some months it is like that for me anyway, so I doubt it is a symptom.


----------



## dragonfly26

Had my anomaly scan yesterday, Jaynie, yep still a girl lol looks great, the tech gave us a 3d pic which is awesome. So reassuring that she was healthy and all was good.


----------



## CJGirl

That's awesome dragonfly! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks dragonfly :) aww that's so awesome! I'm glad bubby is healthy and doing well. I love scans and seeing bubs in the screen. My boys didn't like it how ever and kicked the crap out of the wand lol they moved so much I'm surprised they were able to do the scan properly lol even when we got the heart beat checked they would start wriggling around. I miss being pregnant I wish it would hurry up :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Sorry about your BFN Misscalais. Hopefully you and nlb will have BFPs soon :) I think when I finally get a second line I may faint! I can't even imagine what it would feel like at this point. AF is due tomorrow and I'm sure she will be here right on time :/ My boobs are so sore I can hardly stand it, but some months it is like that for me anyway, so I doubt it is a symptom.

Thanks Hun :)
Yeah when I got bfp last time I sat on the toilet and cried for like 10 minutes, I felt like an idiot but I was so happy and shocked.
I hope AF stays away tomorrow! Fingers crossed.


----------



## CJGirl

Of course AF is right on time. So far today, I did go to boot camp, but then I got in bed. I have a case presentation to prepare, but instead I have been watching The Office and bidding on 2 seasons of Pretty Little Liars on ebay (which I won, by the way!) Anything to keep from getting too upset. I also hide posts from someone else on FB because they said, "Maybe after having a gym membership for 3 months it's time to see the inside of the gym. Pregnancy problems." I was freezing my butt off at 5:30 working out and got AF after 10 months of TTC. I'm sorry, but that is more of a problem in my opinion right now! :cry: Sorry girls that I am complaining so much, but I'm so discouraged at the moment. At least we can get started again soon. DH is going to make an appointment for a semen analysis as soon as we decide on a doctor.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I don't blame you. It is so frustrating. Or the little 18 yr olds that get pregnant and that's all they wanna talk about. I'm like I'm 25 been married almost 3 yrs I have a stable life why are these children having babies and I can't. Or well at least haven't. I don't get it. Or the fact that every single popular pretty blonde girl that was a bitch ( pardon my French) to everyone that wasn't like them all seem to have fell pregnant together. Seriously?!?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Of course AF is right on time. So far today, I did go to boot camp, but then I got in bed. I have a case presentation to prepare, but instead I have been watching The Office and bidding on 2 seasons of Pretty Little Liars on ebay (which I won, by the way!) Anything to keep from getting too upset. I also hide posts from someone else on FB because they said, "Maybe after having a gym membership for 3 months it's time to see the inside of the gym. Pregnancy problems." I was freezing my butt off at 5:30 working out and got AF after 10 months of TTC. I'm sorry, but that is more of a problem in my opinion right now! :cry: Sorry girls that I am complaining so much, but I'm so discouraged at the moment. At least we can get started again soon. DH is going to make an appointment for a semen analysis as soon as we decide on a doctor.

Im sorry af showed cjgirl. im thinking im out also af is supposed to show saturday. i took a test yesterday and it was negative.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Of course AF is right on time. So far today, I did go to boot camp, but then I got in bed. I have a case presentation to prepare, but instead I have been watching The Office and bidding on 2 seasons of Pretty Little Liars on ebay (which I won, by the way!) Anything to keep from getting too upset. I also hide posts from someone else on FB because they said, "Maybe after having a gym membership for 3 months it's time to see the inside of the gym. Pregnancy problems." I was freezing my butt off at 5:30 working out and got AF after 10 months of TTC. I'm sorry, but that is more of a problem in my opinion right now! :cry: Sorry girls that I am complaining so much, but I'm so discouraged at the moment. At least we can get started again soon. DH is going to make an appointment for a semen analysis as soon as we decide on a doctor.

Aww I'm sorry Hun :( I was really hoping for you to get bfp. I totally understand the way you feel, hopefully you can get hubby and appointment soon that way you can rule that in or out as a possible bump in the way. 
Its just not fair! :hugs: fingers crossed for next month xo


----------



## Misscalais

Misscalais said:


> Thanks Hun :)
> Yeah when I got bfp last time I sat on the toilet and cried for like 10 minutes, I felt like an idiot but I was so happy and shocked.
> I hope AF stays away tomorrow! Fingers crossed.

Totally agree with you on that! I just don't get it :(


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im sorry af showed cjgirl. im thinking im out also af is supposed to show saturday. i took a test yesterday and it was negative.

Fingers crossed honey! Stay away AF!


----------



## Misscalais

So ladies I'm thinking of testing again tomorrow morning. Ill be around 11DPO I'm not sure if I will though. Either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm too scared to see bfn again I'm sick of trying to get them under the light and pulling the stupid things apart to see if that faint line is there it not. I should be three months pregnant and guessing the gender of my baby :(


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Of course AF is right on time. So far today, I did go to boot camp, but then I got in bed. I have a case presentation to prepare, but instead I have been watching The Office and bidding on 2 seasons of Pretty Little Liars on ebay (which I won, by the way!) Anything to keep from getting too upset. I also hide posts from someone else on FB because they said, "Maybe after having a gym membership for 3 months it's time to see the inside of the gym. Pregnancy problems." I was freezing my butt off at 5:30 working out and got AF after 10 months of TTC. I'm sorry, but that is more of a problem in my opinion right now! :cry: Sorry girls that I am complaining so much, but I'm so discouraged at the moment. At least we can get started again soon. DH is going to make an appointment for a semen analysis as soon as we decide on a doctor.
> 
> Im sorry af showed cjgirl. im thinking im out also af is supposed to show saturday. i took a test yesterday and it was negative.Click to expand...

I hope AF stays away! FX!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So ladies I'm thinking of testing again tomorrow morning. Ill be around 11DPO I'm not sure if I will though. Either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm too scared to see bfn again I'm sick of trying to get them under the light and pulling the stupid things apart to see if that faint line is there it not. I should be three months pregnant and guessing the gender of my baby :(

I'm sorry Misscalais :hugs:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So ladies I'm thinking of testing again tomorrow morning. Ill be around 11DPO I'm not sure if I will though. Either tomorrow or Saturday. I'm too scared to see bfn again I'm sick of trying to get them under the light and pulling the stupid things apart to see if that faint line is there it not. I should be three months pregnant and guessing the gender of my baby :(

Misscalais have you had any symptoms this month. I hope you get the BFP this month.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, tested this morning bfn :-/ I'm just going to wait till AF is due and if it happens to be late ill test then but I'm pretty sure I'm out. 
Nlb, no symptoms for me I was a little crampy and sore boobs at the start of the tww but nothing now. How about you?
I'm just fed up with TTC I don't want to do it any more. :( if I'm not pregnant by December I give up.
Sorry to be so negative girls, I was so positive at the start of the month but due to the lack of BD around my fertile period I knew the chances were low so I'm kicking myself for being so upset about it.


----------



## CJGirl

No need to apologize for being negative Misscalais. I am feeling that way myself. DD came home from her father's the other night and told us she was going to have a little brother. It caught me a bit off guard and I felt kind of bad because I wanted us to be the ones to give her a sibling. At least before her father and his girlfriend did. Then today her father's brother called to ask me something (his gf is pregnant also) and even though they don't know we are TTC because it isn't their business, when he asked if I heard about his brother's baby and did I see on FB that they had another scan of his baby done and that he thought it would be good for DD to have a sibling I wanted to jump through the phone and slap him! All I could answer was, "Yep". Sorry to sound awful, but I am feeling so down about it. I hope DH and I get some answers from the doctor and we can do something about it. Misscalais, I hope AF doesn't show for you and you get your BFP soon. Sorry I am always on a rant lately lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> No need to apologize for being negative Misscalais. I am feeling that way myself. DD came home from her father's the other night and told us she was going to have a little brother. It caught me a bit off guard and I felt kind of bad because I wanted us to be the ones to give her a sibling. At least before her father and his girlfriend did. Then today her father's brother called to ask me something (his gf is pregnant also) and even though they don't know we are TTC because it isn't their business, when he asked if I heard about his brother's baby and did I see on FB that they had another scan of his baby done and that he thought it would be good for DD to have a sibling I wanted to jump through the phone and slap him! All I could answer was, "Yep". Sorry to sound awful, but I am feeling so down about it. I hope DH and I get some answers from the doctor and we can do something about it. Misscalais, I hope AF doesn't show for you and you get your BFP soon. Sorry I am always on a rant lately lol

I'd be upset too, there's nothing worse than having everyone around you pregnant when you have been trying so hard and want it so bad.
It would be so hard to see your exs gf pregnant and giving dd a sibling before you got the chance to, it just doesn't seem fair. I don't know how I'd cope with that.
Don't worry Hun, that's what we are here for to support you through the tough times rants and all. It's good to be able to get it off your chest. And you didn't sound awful at all :)
Hoping you get some answers soon :) I'm thinking of tempting next mth, even though I don't sleep that well it can't hurt to try lol


----------



## nlb

No I had sore bbs at the beginning I the tww and nothing now.


----------



## nlb

Well today my ex husband and his wife had a baby girl. She was 10 week early. I don't think he needs a new baby. He drinks way to much and does drugs. I hate that people who don't deserve to have a child have them so easy and we r trying so hard.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well today my ex husband and his wife had a baby girl. She was 10 week early. I don't think he needs a new baby. He drinks way to much and does drugs. I hate that people who don't deserve to have a child have them so easy and we r trying so hard.

Oh no really :( that's so sad 10 weeks early is very early.
Definitely seems like he didn't deserve her :( it's really not fair in that situation.
Hope your ok. Have you tested again?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well today my ex husband and his wife had a baby girl. She was 10 week early. I don't think he needs a new baby. He drinks way to much and does drugs. I hate that people who don't deserve to have a child have them so easy and we r trying so hard.

That is sad. It really isn't fair at all. I do hope there baby is okay and that she gets what she needs as far as care. It makes me almost angry when people who aren't the best parents get the privilege of having babies. Hope we all get BFPs soon!


----------



## Misscalais

AF should be here tomorrow or the next day. Crampy and moody today lol so I guess it's on it's way. Our lack of BD this month is woeful :dohh: hopefully next mth we will do better.


----------



## nlb

Well af didn't show today but I got another BFN so I'm pretty sure it will be here soon. Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well af didn't show today but I got another BFN so I'm pretty sure it will be here soon. Hope everyone is doing ok

That must be so annoying, hopefully it's either bfp or just a tiny bit late its the worst waiting for AF you when you just want to get on with it.
I've got all my usual pms symptoms so just waiting game now, I tested this morning and bfn with an evap :(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> AF should be here tomorrow or the next day. Crampy and moody today lol so I guess it's on it's way. Our lack of BD this month is woeful :dohh: hopefully next mth we will do better.

Our lack of BD was probably worse than yours lol I really should not have been surprised by my BFN now that I looked back at our calendar for the month. We only BD twice during my fertile period! We have been so busy and tired when we have the chance we would rather sleep lol Hopefully with a break between semesters for DH there will be less stress and some down time. 
We spent the day at the annual Arts and Jazz Fest here in Denton. We took DD and our 6 month old nephew. He is spending the night with us and he just fell asleep after screaming for about 45 minutes straight and us having no idea what to do! Sometimes I forget that babies do that lol DD got pretty jealous. Hopefully she will get some big sister practice when we are babysitting him and learn not to be so jealous of the baby.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well af didn't show today but I got another BFN so I'm pretty sure it will be here soon. Hope everyone is doing ok

FX for late implantation!


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls your not going to believe this.
So I was worried about the evap I thought I had and ive been having major head spins and head aches today so when I did the grocery shopping this afternoon I grabbed some more FRERs.
And I've got a faint bfp!
I don't know if its an evap though, I don't want to get my hopes up and I'm scared of a chemical, I tested with afternoon urine.
I'm going to post it and see if you guys can see the lines.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm scared. I'm actually shaking and don't know what to think. I'm roughly 13DPO? It's extremely faint, but don't have to squint to see it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> I'm scared. I'm actually shaking and don't know what to think. I'm roughly 13DPO? It's extremely faint, but don't have to squint to see it.

I def see it fx for you. :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun!


----------



## dragonfly26

I see it, I see it!!! Woohoo. Hope it gets nice and dark!


----------



## CJGirl

I see it!!! I'm sure it's probably a real BFP since we can actually see it in the picture. Usually when people aren't sure about a BFP I can't see it in the pic. FX!!!


----------



## athena87

Did you test again? Def looks like a bfp ;)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, I'm not getting excited yet. Tested with fmu and its lighter than the other test. I'm worried about a chemical. :( I can still see the line but its a lot lighter than this one.
*sigh*


----------



## Misscalais

I've taken three tests today. :blush:
Top is with 1st morning urine, 2nd is with 3rd MU ( with a first response, which im pretty sure isnt as sensitive as the frer ) and the last one is with 4th MU I had not had anything to eat or drink before taking these tests. I just can't get over how faint the 1st one is? Anyway praying my heart out its not a chemical. I'm going to test again in 48 hrs and see how it goes.
Nlb have you tested again?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## athena87

Yay misscalais, I have seen people that test darker in the afternoon than with fmu. I am praying for you, good luck and congrats.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> I've taken three tests today. :blush:
> Top is with 1st morning urine, 2nd is with 3rd MU ( with a first response, which im pretty sure isnt as sensitive as the frer ) and the last one is with 4th MU I had not had anything to eat or drink before taking these tests. I just can't get over how faint the 1st one is? Anyway praying my heart out its not a chemical. I'm going to test again in 48 hrs and see how it goes.
> Nlb have you tested again?

That looks like a BFP to me. No I haven't tested im going to wait till tomorrow and see if AF shows. If not I will retest.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. Ill keep you posted, Athena I hope that's just the case with me I looked at it expecting a nice like and couldn't believe that basically nothing showed up :-/


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> That looks like a BFP to me. No I haven't tested im going to wait till tomorrow and see if AF shows. If not I will retest.

I hope so :)
So still no AF well that's a good sign! Fingers crossed tight for you!


----------



## athena87

Af started yesterday. It was only cd 21. I'm hoping its a sign my body is regulating. It has been really horrible so far though. Maybe the fertilitea is helping.


----------



## nlb

Well AF showed up today.:cry: I'm so tired of trying


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Af started yesterday. It was only cd 21. I'm hoping its a sign my body is regulating. It has been really horrible so far though. Maybe the fertilitea is helping.

I'm sorry Af showed Athena. I hope it is everything going back to normal.


----------



## athena87

I'm sorry af got you nlb. Have you tried different sex schedules? I know that they say timing of sex is usually one of the biggest problems. My dh is going to get his swimmers tested after our vacation if I don't come home pregnant lol. I don't know that I am starting Clomid but just to rule out if he has any problems too.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww I'm so sorry girls :( :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm so sorry af got you girls :-(. Hoping this is the start if a regular cycle for you Athena. 
Misscalais, I see that line on those tests hoping this is it!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Today's tests. Not any darker it's going my head in, I've tested for three days now.
But digi says 1-2 weeks, all of these tests are 25 mIU I think, I know the digi and the 1st response are not sure what FRER is?
Sorry girls I just have no one else to show :( what do y'all think chemical?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlb

I think it looks positive. Congrats! Hoping you have a safe and healthy pregnancy. You deserve it.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I think they are positive lol the digi says it all :) but I just wanted to tell you frer is another way to say first response early results. I think you mean the dip strip which looks positive to me.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb and athena, sorry af showed. Athena I hope that you are regulating and that af isn't as rough for you this time. Misscalais, I am so excited for you! I know how nervous you must be, but you are in my prayers and I hope that everything turns out wonderfully for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much girls! I've only got two tests left and I'm not buying any more! Will test again in 48 hours to see if the line gets darker if not we shall see what my bloods reveal on Monday. 
Thanks for your support girls I really need it xo


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I think they are positive lol the digi says it all :) but I just wanted to tell you frer is another way to say first response early results. I think you mean the dip strip which looks positive to me.

Lol yeah the dip stick test is a first response, same brand as the first response early result but its a dip test not mid steam like the FRER and apparently not as sensitive but I'm not sure. :)


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais I think they are positive lol the digi says it all :) but I just wanted to tell you frer is another way to say first response early results. I think you mean the dip strip which looks positive to me.
> 
> Lol yeah the dip stick test is a first response, same brand as the first response early result but its a dip test not mid steam like the FRER and apparently not as sensitive but I'm not sure. :)Click to expand...

Oh lol I have never heard of first response dip sticks. My bad.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Oh lol I have never heard of first response dip sticks. My bad.

Haha all good Hun, they might just only sell them in Australia? I'm not sure :)


----------



## athena87

Maybe I've never seen them here. Lol. So when are you testing again


----------



## Misscalais

Lol, maybe :)
Um well I tested again this morning ( i couldnt help myself ) and no darker just super faint positive. So I just really don't know. I'm still worried about a chemical or possibly ectpoic :(


----------



## athena87

Have you called your dr?


----------



## dragonfly26

How many dpo are you? Have you scheduled an appointment with a doctor?


----------



## Misscalais

I cant see the Dr until Monday, I think it's a chemical I've googled the crap out of it and its very much looking that way :shrug: I think I'm about 16DPO I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated. All I know is this sucks and I can't believe I'm going through this again, it's not fair. :cry:
If you don't mind me asking dragonfly, when you had your chemical when did you start to bleed?


----------



## dragonfly26

I hope your wrong maybe your dates are off and its still early. Of course I don't mind, that what we're here for. I knew I was having a chemical because I started bleeding. And that was at 5 weeks.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I so hope for you that it is not a chemical. :hugs: Sorry you have to wait until Monday for the doctor, but at least then you will hopefully have some answers. Have you tried any other brand of HPT besides FRER?


----------



## athena87

My friend that is pregnant said her lines didn't get darker til 6 weeks. She had a pos digi too. She is now 8 weeks pregnant. Good luck and I am praying


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. It's just hard knowing that it might all end pretty much before its even started.
CJgirl Apart from the digital I've only tested with first response. I might see if I can find a different type of test today, I think the only other ones I've seen on the shelf are the crystal clear ( blue dye ) and prognosis I think it's called. Oh and I did see the clear blue mid stream ones yesterday as well but they were pretty expensive, $25 for two tests. I've spent about $50 on tests this mth :blush: I feel like an idiot obsessing so much. Hoping Monday comes around fast :)
Thanks Athena that gives me a little bit of hope.
Anyway enough with my complaints how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I hope your wrong maybe your dates are off and its still early. Of course I don't mind, that what we're here for. I knew I was having a chemical because I started bleeding. And that was at 5 weeks.

Thanks Hun, I honestly don't know when I ovulated I was just going off CP and I think it happened between CD14-CD17. But CD14 or 15 was most probable.


----------



## Misscalais

Ok, so I went out and bought 2 different types the crystal clear and a brand called confirm and this one is 10 mIU all the other tests were 25 mIU and this is what I got a barely there positive :( I had to pull it apart because my camera wouldn't pick it up with the case on. This sucks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Ok, so I went out and bought 2 different types the crystal clear and a brand called confirm and this one is 10 mIU all the other tests were 25 mIU and this is what I got a barely there positive :( I had to pull it apart because my camera wouldn't pick it up with the case on. This sucks!

I'm sorry. Hopefully on Monday you will know what is going on. I know this must be so stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Well girls I think it's all over for me once again, brown spotting has started this morning :cry: I don't understand why this is happening to me. 
I want to know if I can ask my dr if I can get any tests done to see if something's going on? What tests do they do can I just get like hormones tested or something and start from there? I don't know what do ask, do I have to see see an actual gyno of can I just see my normal Dr. I'm just at the point I don't want to TTC any more I feel like my body is broken :(


----------



## athena87

Misscalais a friend of mine went to an re, reproductive endocrinologist, she has had 3 mc, they pretty much run all the tests, but since you have had 2 successful pregnancies going to your gyno would probably be the first step. It could be caused by low progesterone. Were your other pregnancies full term?


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww, I am so sorry. I would call your ob and ask them, or were down any questions you can think of and bring them in when you go on Monday.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs: I would think they would test hormones first. If it helps any, I had brown spotting early on in my pregnancy. Also, like athena said, some people never really get dark lines at first. I would just tell the dr everything that is going on and see what they think about it. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, I'm thinking it could low progesterone or something like that. Both my boys were full term, Eli was 5 days over due no complications apart from my thyroid with them which was pregnancy related and it corrected itself. I had no trouble getting pregnant with them at all.
I'm bleeding now so it's all over.
I don't have a gyno/obgyn I've only ever had to see norma GPs and midwives in my other pregnancies so it looks like ill have to find one now. I can't go through another loss it's too heart breaking. Hopefully we can do something about it. Hubby is no support, he was like well it looks like your body is rejecting the babies and I think we should stop trying till your healthy. I'm like wtf? I am healthy, slightly over weight, im not morbidly obese or anything like that! I was very hurt and upset that he would say that to me :(


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls, I'm thinking it could low progesterone or something like that. Both my boys were full term, Eli was 5 days over due no complications apart from my thyroid with them which was pregnancy related and it corrected itself. I had no trouble getting pregnant with them at all.
> I'm bleeding now so it's all over.
> I don't have a gyno/obgyn I've only ever had to see norma GPs and midwives in my other pregnancies so it looks like ill have to find one now. I can't go through another loss it's too heart breaking. Hopefully we can do something about it. Hubby is no support, he was like well it looks like your body is rejecting the babies and I think we should stop trying till your healthy. I'm like wtf? I am healthy, slightly over weight, im not morbidly obese or anything like that! I was very hurt and upset that he would say that to me :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry I am praying for you. Men don't express their feelings like we do, my dh is sarcastic when he knows I am upset. I'm sorry he was so harsh to you. Just know we are here for you.:hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thank you, I'd be lost without you girls xo


----------



## dragonfly26

I swear men just don't think. It think being insensitive is there way do dealing with things but they don't realize how harsh and hurtful they are being to us. So sorry you have to go through this again. Hope you can get some answers.


----------



## dragonfly26

I got my dh Darius Rucker concert tickets for Father's Day. Super excited, it's been so long since I've been to a concert, I honestly can't even remember the last time. The concert is at the end of June. Woohoo. My niece takes a hip hop dance class and the recital is tomorrow, so I will be going to watch that. She's 12 can't wait it's going to be so cute! Then on Sunday I am having my mom, sister, aunt, cousin and grandma over to make droby, which is a potato sausage. My grandpa used to make it but since he passed we haven't had or made it so we will be making it for the first time  busy weekend ahead. Do you ladies have any plans?


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly that sounds like a lot of fun. We haven't been to a concert in a long time either, I'm waiting for adele to tour again, her last concert was cancelled here.

Afm my period has stopped yay! I had normal period Praise Jesus!


----------



## dragonfly26

I would love to see Adele! I don't think there's a song she sings I don't like. Woohoo for a normal af!!!


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

That's awesome dragonfly! I've never actually ever been to a concert! Lol we've been wanting to go see someone for years just haven't got around to it. I'm sure hubby is going to love it.
Aww thats so cute! I want my boys to do hip hop lessons when they are a little bit older i think dance is so good for kids. We also want to get them into soccer and martial arts :) it's just waiting till they are 5 to get them into anything it's annoying lol we aren't doing anything special this weekend hubby is up the mountains doing some plumbing at his accountants house. 
Our fish had babies :) they are so cute, they are cichlids so they hold the eggs in their mouths till they grow and can swim in and out of mums mouth. We had to strip her though and put the little fry in a separate area so the other fish didn't eat them so cute they still have their egg sacks attached to their bellies its funny to look at.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Dragonfly that sounds like a lot of fun. We haven't been to a concert in a long time either, I'm waiting for adele to tour again, her last concert was cancelled here.
> 
> Afm my period has stopped yay! I had normal period Praise Jesus!

Yay for normal cycle that's awesome!


----------



## Misscalais

Anyone doing okps this cycle? I'm going to tempt for a couple of cycles I think. I know that when you get progesterone checked that have to check it over you ovulate. I'm not going to try this cycle cause if we fell pregnant baby would be due around my little sisters wedding anniversary and they are going on a cruise, she wants to spend a week or so with us when we have the baby to help out so she doesn't want to miss out. Lol!


----------



## athena87

I'm not this cycle but next I am using opk's and temping.


----------



## CJGirl

Again this cycle we aren't going to do anything but try and BD around my fertile days. It just gets too stressful trying to stick to a rigid schedule right now. I am going to make my appointment with the dr if AF shows again this time. I should ovulate next week sometime. 

Dragonfly, it sounds like you have a fun weekend planned! And that concert sounds great! I had the cat declawed today and planted flowers lol Not too exciting, but I'm glad it's done!


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl how do they declaw cats? Do you mean you got them clipped or they actually took the claws out?
Yeah I'm just going to bd when ever but I'm definitely going to tempt just to see when I'm actually ovulating seems I've had no idea the last 6 mths :-/ lol I'm just going to use the ff app and see how it goes. Buying a thermometer tomorrow :) hopefully you get bfp this month! But if not hopefully your DR can shed some light on the situation for you.
I'm still heavily bleeding its a lot different to the 1st time, I think cause a chemical is AF plus pregnancy tissues as well :shrug: all i know is its painful and yuck. 
Hope everyone has had a good weekend hubby bought me two peppermint sucker fish for my fish tank so that cheered me up a little :)


----------



## athena87

Misscalais they actually take the knuckle out when declawing cats. I don't think I could do it to my 2 cats they love to climb. They have a kitty tower that they absolutely love.


----------



## CJGirl

I know how awful declawing is and I really didn't want to do it to my Lucy, but she uses her claws sometimes without meaning to. We adopted her from the shelter as a stray and she still frightens easily sometimes. I was afraid that she might, even accidentally, scratch DD or our baby nephew (or future baby) in the face. She also tears up the furniture and rugs with her claws, even though she has things of her own to scratch, but I can deal with that. I can't deal with DD being scratched.


----------



## CJGirl

Also Misscalais, I hope you stop bleeding quickly and aren't in too much pain. Are you still going to the doctor tomorrow to have things checked out?


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I wasn't judging, we had considered it for ours because our, male scratched me up a lot when he was a baby. But as he has gotten older we think its because he has sensory issues, he won't let you pet him or hold him or he gets angry. He is a Bengal so I think that has something to do with it. Our female cat was a stray that I think someone abandoned. She was 7 months old when she showed up at our house, I looked for her owner but no luck. She has never scratched anyone but she ruined the wood on our old bedroom furniture. We got new furniture when we moved and said if she did it to that furniture we would have to do something. But the older furniture the drawers stuck out so she could pull them out and get inside. The new furniture is flat on the front so she hasn't bothered it. But our first option was going to be soft paws. They are little plastic caps that glue on their nails..


----------



## athena87

Ladies Idk what is going on. I am nauseous, bbs are killing me, and I've been crampy today. I bought a frer, but I just had a period so I really don't think I am but I want to make sure.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl I wasn't judging, we had considered it for ours because our, male scratched me up a lot when he was a baby. But as he has gotten older we think its because he has sensory issues, he won't let you pet him or hold him or he gets angry. He is a Bengal so I think that has something to do with it. Our female cat was a stray that I think someone abandoned. She was 7 months old when she showed up at our house, I looked for her owner but no luck. She has never scratched anyone but she ruined the wood on our old bedroom furniture. We got new furniture when we moved and said if she did it to that furniture we would have to do something. But the older furniture the drawers stuck out so she could pull them out and get inside. The new furniture is flat on the front so she hasn't bothered it. But our first option was going to be soft paws. They are little plastic caps that glue on their nails..

I didn't think you were judging at all. I just feel so bad that I had to put her through that. The anesthesia made her very sick and she is miserable. I tried the plastic caps, but she managed to wiggle too much when I was applying them and they didn't stay very well. We only declawed her front paws and I hope that is enough because I don't want her to endure another surgery.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Ladies Idk what is going on. I am nauseous, bbs are killing me, and I've been crampy today. I bought a frer, but I just had a period so I really don't think I am but I want to make sure.

Could you be ovulating?


----------



## Misscalais

Aww ok, I was going to say how can they scratch with no claws but if she still had her back ones then that's ok. My cat is a flat out bitch lol she scratches everything and everyone i think something happened to her when she was a kitten because ive never known a cat to be so nasty, but she mostly keeps to get self and will come to you if she wants a cuddle, as much as I'd like to get rid of her claws I couldn't do it lol that's absolutely no offence to you cjgirl. I think you just gotta do what's best for the family and its better than getting rid of her altogether ( can't stand it when people think pets are disposable ) I hope she feels better soon :)
Bleeding has slowed down now I passed a grey mass of tissue yesterday and since then its really slowed down. Bought my thermometer today :) I'm not going to the Dr any more I'm going to get the receptionist to let her know what happened and ask her to call me if she wants me to come in. Don't really want to spend $55 if she's not going to do any testing for me.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Ladies Idk what is going on. I am nauseous, bbs are killing me, and I've been crampy today. I bought a frer, but I just had a period so I really don't think I am but I want to make sure.

I get like that when I ovulate, any chance you are?


----------



## athena87

I guess it's possible but it's only cd 8, when I have ovulated in the past I usually get a bout of diarrhea. Dh and I were talking about it because I thought we used condoms everytime but he said there was one time early in my cycle that we didn't -_- but I'm confused about my period, I mean I know it's possible to still have it but who knows.


----------



## nlb

Hey girls hope everyone is doing well. I've been so busy lately I haven't been able to be on here. I hope I haven't missed anything to exciting. Any Positive test? I'm finally off AF so we are going to just go with the flow this month. I don't feel like taking the Clomid this month so I am taking the month off.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hey girls hope everyone is doing well. I've been so busy lately I haven't been able to be on here. I hope I haven't missed anything to exciting. Any Positive test? I'm finally off AF so we are going to just go with the flow this month. I don't feel like taking the Clomid this month so I am taking the month off.

I think we are all kind of with you on taking a break!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Aww ok, I was going to say how can they scratch with no claws but if she still had her back ones then that's ok. My cat is a flat out bitch lol she scratches everything and everyone i think something happened to her when she was a kitten because ive never known a cat to be so nasty, but she mostly keeps to get self and will come to you if she wants a cuddle, as much as I'd like to get rid of her claws I couldn't do it lol that's absolutely no offence to you cjgirl. I think you just gotta do what's best for the family and its better than getting rid of her altogether ( can't stand it when people think pets are disposable ) I hope she feels better soon :)
> Bleeding has slowed down now I passed a grey mass of tissue yesterday and since then its really slowed down. Bought my thermometer today :) I'm not going to the Dr any more I'm going to get the receptionist to let her know what happened and ask her to call me if she wants me to come in. Don't really want to spend $55 if she's not going to do any testing for me.

That sounds like our cat! She only comes up and snuggles when she feels like it. You can forget just picking her up and holding her lol 
Glad your bleeding has slowed down. Good luck with your temping! I tried to do that for a little while and gave up pretty quickly. I may try again in a few months.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I guess it's possible but it's only cd 8, when I have ovulated in the past I usually get a bout of diarrhea. Dh and I were talking about it because I thought we used condoms everytime but he said there was one time early in my cycle that we didn't -_- but I'm confused about my period, I mean I know it's possible to still have it but who knows.

I'm not sure Hun, it's definitely frustrating when you have no idea what your body is doing. 
Have you got any EWCM or anything like that? 
I can't remember if you said you are temping or going to start temping next mth?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hey girls hope everyone is doing well. I've been so busy lately I haven't been able to be on here. I hope I haven't missed anything to exciting. Any Positive test? I'm finally off AF so we are going to just go with the flow this month. I don't feel like taking the Clomid this month so I am taking the month off.

Hey Hun, just waiting for this bleeding to bugger off. I'm going to start temping tomorrow morning, lets see how long this lasts :haha: I just hope I don't forget to do it lol! 
Yeah I think just going with the flow is good for a change, this ttc business is too stressful for my liking.
I'm just going to BD when ever this mth we aren't even trying so the pressure is off.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> That sounds like our cat! She only comes up and snuggles when she feels like it. You can forget just picking her up and holding her lol
> Glad your bleeding has slowed down. Good luck with your temping! I tried to do that for a little while and gave up pretty quickly. I may try again in a few months.

Lol! Yeah we can't pick our girl up either she freaks out.
Lol! Well hopefully you get bfp soon and won't have to go back to temping, are you still using preseed?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like our cat! She only comes up and snuggles when she feels like it. You can forget just picking her up and holding her lol
> Glad your bleeding has slowed down. Good luck with your temping! I tried to do that for a little while and gave up pretty quickly. I may try again in a few months.
> 
> Lol! Yeah we can't pick our girl up either she freaks out.
> Lol! Well hopefully you get bfp soon and won't have to go back to temping, are you still using preseed?Click to expand...

I actually haven't used any preseed in a while because my ewcm seemed good, but I was just thinking last night that it couldn't hurt to try using it again.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I actually haven't used any preseed in a while because my ewcm seemed good, but I was just thinking last night that it couldn't hurt to try using it again.

Lol ok I still haven't ordered any. Thinking I might if nothing happens in the next 2 or so mths.
I dyed my hair yesterday feels so much better. I had blonde foils put in at the start of the year and the chick that did it killed it, left the bleach in if for too long :-/ I got it redone by the hairdressers that I normally go to and she was like OMG your hair is so damaged and she did what she could to help it but the ends were still fried so put a dark brown through it feels heaps better now :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I actually haven't used any preseed in a while because my ewcm seemed good, but I was just thinking last night that it couldn't hurt to try using it again.
> 
> Lol ok I still haven't ordered any. Thinking I might if nothing happens in the next 2 or so mths.
> I dyed my hair yesterday feels so much better. I had blonde foils put in at the start of the year and the chick that did it killed it, left the bleach in if for too long :-/ I got it redone by the hairdressers that I normally go to and she was like OMG your hair is so damaged and she did what she could to help it but the ends were still fried so put a dark brown through it feels heaps better now :)Click to expand...

I saw that Wal-Mart carries preseed now, but I didn't look at the price. Hopefully it is cheaper than the drugstore! 
My hair is a bit damaged still from when my hairdresser striped the black out to make it red. I need to get it trimmed and maybe it will be a little bit better. I bet your hair looks really good!


----------



## athena87

I saw that preseed is 19.95 at target, but my Walmart doesn't carry it.


----------



## Misscalais

Can't get in on the shelf in Australia :( have to get in online that's why I haven't bought any.
Thanks CJGirl, it looks a lot better now lol! I wish colouring didn't damage it so much :(
So I've started a workout routine now, treadmill for 30-45 minutes and light weights plus sit ups :) feeling really good doing it as well :) I need to loose 20kg ( so like 44 pounds ) hoping it comes off quickly! Lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Sad moment another friend announced a pregnancy today she's 9 weeks only been trying for a month or two :( 4th bub. It's not fair! :brat:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I saw that preseed is 19.95 at target, but my Walmart doesn't carry it.

I'll have to check Target too. I think at the drugstore here it's like $25, so that is still a little bit better. Thanks!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, that sounds like a good workout routine. I'm sure you will see a change in no time :) Sorry about the pregnancy announcement :( It is so hard to hear about people hardly having to try. There apparently is a child birthing class held weekly at a house near mine (which my "best friend" also attends) and each Tuesday if I have to drive that way at a certain time I get to see a whole parade of pregnant women, not to mention my friend's car right there near my house yet she doesn't speak to me anymore! I ran into her at a festival we have here a couple of weekends ago. It was super awkward and of course after I mentioned how close she was to delivery she said to me, "Well how is "all that" going for you?" in a tone as if I were a pathetic child. After it was over I was shaking and had to go into the restroom for a second to hold back tears. DH was really sweet about it though and made me feel better and we had a great day. I just went off on a rant again lol


----------



## CJGirl

So FF says I O today. We BD Monday and Today and I guess we probably will again this week lol I am so over TTC at the moment. I will begin testing on the 17th.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, that sounds like a good workout routine. I'm sure you will see a change in no time :) Sorry about the pregnancy announcement :( It is so hard to hear about people hardly having to try. There apparently is a child birthing class held weekly at a house near mine (which my "best friend" also attends) and each Tuesday if I have to drive that way at a certain time I get to see a whole parade of pregnant women, not to mention my friend's car right there near my house yet she doesn't speak to me anymore! I ran into her at a festival we have here a couple of weekends ago. It was super awkward and of course after I mentioned how close she was to delivery she said to me, "Well how is "all that" going for you?" in a tone as if I were a pathetic child. After it was over I was shaking and had to go into the restroom for a second to hold back tears. DH was really sweet about it though and made me feel better and we had a great day. I just went off on a rant again lol

Oh my goodness :( that's so sad Hun I can't imagine how hard that must be for you. What type of friend does that, she sounds horrible :( 
Some people are just jerks. :hugs: hope your ok.
Fingers crossed you O today! Any chance you can BD again tomorrow night just to cover it a little more. I understand how your feeling I'm over it too. I think I've finally stopped bleeding today, I stopped for half a day two days ago but ended up starting again :-/ so fingers crossed its all over :) I also forgot to temp today lmao! I'm only on the third day.
My 2 year old just came and sat on my lap and was like 'aww mummy my booby, my booby' pressing on his belly and I was like what's wrong and he's like 'ouch my booby hurts' lol and I was like do you mean your belly hurts and he's like 'yeah ouch my belly sore' lol! I cracked up felt his tummy and he let out a big fart :haha: it cracked me up. Kids are funny :)
DS1 turned four yesterday I can't believe he's four already! I really want to hurry up and be pregnant so there isn't a huge gap between them.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais, that sounds like a good workout routine. I'm sure you will see a change in no time :) Sorry about the pregnancy announcement :( It is so hard to hear about people hardly having to try. There apparently is a child birthing class held weekly at a house near mine (which my "best friend" also attends) and each Tuesday if I have to drive that way at a certain time I get to see a whole parade of pregnant women, not to mention my friend's car right there near my house yet she doesn't speak to me anymore! I ran into her at a festival we have here a couple of weekends ago. It was super awkward and of course after I mentioned how close she was to delivery she said to me, "Well how is "all that" going for you?" in a tone as if I were a pathetic child. After it was over I was shaking and had to go into the restroom for a second to hold back tears. DH was really sweet about it though and made me feel better and we had a great day. I just went off on a rant again lol
> 
> Oh my goodness :( that's so sad Hun I can't imagine how hard that must be for you. What type of friend does that, she sounds horrible :(
> Some people are just jerks. :hugs: hope your ok.
> Fingers crossed you O today! Any chance you can BD again tomorrow night just to cover it a little more. I understand how your feeling I'm over it too. I think I've finally stopped bleeding today, I stopped for half a day two days ago but ended up starting again :-/ so fingers crossed its all over :) I also forgot to temp today lmao! I'm only on the third day.
> My 2 year old just came and sat on my lap and was like 'aww mummy my booby, my booby' pressing on his belly and I was like what's wrong and he's like 'ouch my booby hurts' lol and I was like do you mean your belly hurts and he's like 'yeah ouch my belly sore' lol! I cracked up felt his tummy and he let out a big fart :haha: it cracked me up. Kids are funny :)
> DS1 turned four yesterday I can't believe he's four already! I really want to hurry up and be pregnant so there isn't a huge gap between them.Click to expand...

I guess we aren't really friends anymore, but I can make peace with that I suppose. I think we may BD again tonight :) One reason we haven't been much is because we haven't had air conditioning (which in Texas is a bad thing lol) and the thought of getting close to each other some nights was awful because it was too hot. We got a new unit today and are looking forward to a relaxing, cool night for the first time in forever! If not we probably will tomorrow. I am really not worried too much about it for the next few months. If it happens of course I will be thrilled, but if not that's okay too. I start Forensic Academy in Oct and I will be cutting it close with finishing in Feb if I am pregnant. 
I really hope your bleeding stops completely soon! I am like you and forgot to temp like the 3rd day in and gave up lol Stick with it! It may help :) 
Your little one sounds hilarious! I love how funny kids are!


----------



## nlb

well the other day when I went to the rest room my cm had a little blood in it . Sorry if it is TMI but not sure why it was there. I would think it was to early to O because I was only like 9 DPO. Tomorrow is my last day at my job. I am so excited that it will finally be over. Also I m make a scrap book for my mom for mothers day that had pictures from when we were younger. Do ya think she will like it. She has no clue that I stole all her pictures out of the closet. HAHA im so sneaky lol


----------



## athena87

Nlb I think she will love it. It sounds like an awesome idea.

Misscalais I hope you stop bleeding soon.

Cjgirl that girl sounds mean and nasty, I would have said something snarky back.

Afm I can't wait to start ttc again. We have about 2 1/2 weeks left til vacation. We also had our 3 yr wedding anniversary yesterday, in my card he wrote that he can't wait for a little "surprise" in our life. He makes me so happy.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb I think she will love it. It sounds like an awesome idea.
> 
> Misscalais I hope you stop bleeding soon.
> 
> Cjgirl that girl sounds mean and nasty, I would have said something snarky back.
> 
> Afm I can't wait to start ttc again. We have about 2 1/2 weeks left til vacation. We also had our 3 yr wedding anniversary yesterday, in my card he wrote that he can't wait for a little "surprise" in our life. He makes me so happy.

Awe you dh sounds sweet I hope ya get you bfp soon. My husband and I will have our 1 year anniversary on June 9. I think it would be very special if I could get a bfp before that.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, if you were 9dpo it could have been implantation bleeding. I think your mom will love that! I use to scrapbook so much, but I just don't have the time for it anymore. 

athena, that was so sweet of your DH :) I should have said something to her, but I am not very good at things like that. I guess that's better than waiting a talking about her to y'all behind her back lol 

Hope we all get BFPs soon!


----------



## CJGirl

Also, Happy Anniversary Athena :)


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, if you were 9dpo it could have been implantation bleeding. I think your mom will love that! I use to scrapbook so much, but I just don't have the time for it anymore.
> 
> athena, that was so sweet of your DH :) I should have said something to her, but I am not very good at things like that. I guess that's better than waiting a talking about her to y'all behind her back lol
> 
> Hope we all get BFPs soon!

I'm sorry not 9 dpo I mint cd9


----------



## CJGirl

Oh okay. Then I'm not sure what it could have been, unless you just had a tiny tear or something that bled a bit.


----------



## athena87

Thanks cjgirl and he can be very sweet but he has his pain in the ass moments too lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl, I'm loving your relaxed approach this month it's definitely helping me to relax a little too. My bleeding stopped all day yesterday BD last night but had random pink blood in my CM throughout the day when I wiped. Wasn't there every time I went to the loo but its strange because its never happened to me before, maybe just an irritated cervix or something I'm not sure but I'm hoping that's the last of it lol!
I'm not sure how hot it gets in Texas but by the sounds of it it must be very hot I'm glad you've got the AC going now, I know I don't want even touch my hubby when it's hot let alone BD :haha:
Nlb, I'm not sure what that could have been? I know you can get ovulation bleeding but CD9 seems too early for that was it just a little bit, not pain or anything? Do you have any cysts or anything like that? And I'm sure your mum is going to love the scrapbook!
Athena happy anniversary! Your hubby sounds like a sweetie. I hope you guys get bfp really soon!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh by the way girls I will not be testing during my TWW again. After this time it's just too much and I never want to go through that again. So as hard as its going to be I won't be testing until at least 5 days after AF is due. I don't want to leave it too late because ill be asking to have my progesterone checked. But no more TWW testing again for this mumma! Lol.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl, I'm loving your relaxed approach this month it's definitely helping me to relax a little too. My bleeding stopped all day yesterday BD last night but had random pink blood in my CM throughout the day when I wiped. Wasn't there every time I went to the loo but its strange because its never happened to me before, maybe just an irritated cervix or something I'm not sure but I'm hoping that's the last of it lol!
> I'm not sure how hot it gets in Texas but by the sounds of it it must be very hot I'm glad you've got the AC going now, I know I don't want even touch my hubby when it's hot let alone BD :haha:
> Nlb, I'm not sure what that could have been? I know you can get ovulation bleeding but CD9 seems too early for that was it just a little bit, not pain or anything? Do you have any cysts or anything like that? And I'm sure your mum is going to love the scrapbook!
> Athena happy anniversary! Your hubby sounds like a sweetie. I hope you guys get bfp really soon!

No there wasn't any pain and it was just a little bit. Maybe just irritated or something. It has stoped. I don't blam you for not wanting to test during TTW. I'm going to keep myself busy so I don't try to test. I'm hoping we all get a bfp this month.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl, I'm loving your relaxed approach this month it's definitely helping me to relax a little too. My bleeding stopped all day yesterday BD last night but had random pink blood in my CM throughout the day when I wiped. Wasn't there every time I went to the loo but its strange because its never happened to me before, maybe just an irritated cervix or something I'm not sure but I'm hoping that's the last of it lol!
> I'm not sure how hot it gets in Texas but by the sounds of it it must be very hot I'm glad you've got the AC going now, I know I don't want even touch my hubby when it's hot let alone BD :haha:
> Nlb, I'm not sure what that could have been? I know you can get ovulation bleeding but CD9 seems too early for that was it just a little bit, not pain or anything? Do you have any cysts or anything like that? And I'm sure your mum is going to love the scrapbook!
> Athena happy anniversary! Your hubby sounds like a sweetie. I hope you guys get bfp really soon!

Glad to be of help lol I signed up for a summer class yesterday. It's 5 weeks long and I have to read 5 novels and a text! I don't think I will have a second to think about babies! I don't blame you for not wanting to test in the 2WW. I wouldn't either if my doctor wasn't making me. I put it off as long as I can though.


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone doing?
So even though hubby said he didn't want to try again so soon, we have BD twice :haha: both times I've had pink CM the next day. Like tiny streaks of blood in the CM not full pink CM, I'm not sure why that's happening? It's never happened to me before. Wondering if maybe my cervix is irritated or something I'm not sure.
It's Mother's Day today here in Australia and its been really crap. Hubby has issues with his mum so it's never a great day, wish he would lighten up for me though, didn't even get me a gift :( but my boys made me somethings from day care so that was nice. Is it Mother's Day over there? If so happy Mother's Day if not well happy Mother's Day anyway lol


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> How's everyone doing?
> So even though hubby said he didn't want to try again so soon, we have BD twice :haha: both times I've had pink CM the next day. Like tiny streaks of blood in the CM not full pink CM, I'm not sure why that's happening? It's never happened to me before. Wondering if maybe my cervix is irritated or something I'm not sure.
> It's Mother's Day today here in Australia and its been really crap. Hubby has issues with his mum so it's never a great day, wish he would lighten up for me though, didn't even get me a gift :( but my boys made me somethings from day care so that was nice. Is it Mother's Day over there? If so happy Mother's Day if not well happy Mother's Day anyway lol

It's Mother's Day here also. Happy Mother's Day to you too! :) I was up all night making the food for today...I thought us mother's were suppose to take it easy today lol Sorry your DH didn't get you a gift. At least those sweet boys made you a gift! Those are the gifts I love, the ones DD makes. She wrote me a poem at school. It's so cute! As far as the CM, I would think it is just an irritation or little tear. Probably not anything to worry about I wouldn't think.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It's Mother's Day here also. Happy Mother's Day to you too! :) I was up all night making the food for today...I thought us mother's were suppose to take it easy today lol Sorry your DH didn't get you a gift. At least those sweet boys made you a gift! Those are the gifts I love, the ones DD makes. She wrote me a poem at school. It's so cute! As far as the CM, I would think it is just an irritation or little tear. Probably not anything to worry about I wouldn't think.

Lol! Us mums never get to rest otherwise you'd end up just having pizza and beer if it was left up to the men :haha: I hope you had a lovely day. Yeah hand made gifts are the best, they are the ones you can keep forever :) a poem that's so cute! I can't wait till my boys are big enough to do that :) when my nan died ( mums mum ) last year when sorting through her things we found letters from my mum and her siblings to their mum and dad it was so sweet. My grandparents were from England and they wrote I love you mammy on the letters which I thought was so cute and apparently my uncle got teased at school by the Aussie kids cause he called her mammy so he had to start calling her mum. 
Lol anyway random story of the day lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> It's Mother's Day here also. Happy Mother's Day to you too! :) I was up all night making the food for today...I thought us mother's were suppose to take it easy today lol Sorry your DH didn't get you a gift. At least those sweet boys made you a gift! Those are the gifts I love, the ones DD makes. She wrote me a poem at school. It's so cute! As far as the CM, I would think it is just an irritation or little tear. Probably not anything to worry about I wouldn't think.
> 
> Lol! Us mums never get to rest otherwise you'd end up just having pizza and beer if it was left up to the men :haha: I hope you had a lovely day. Yeah hand man gifts are the best, they are the ones you can keep forever :) a poem that's so cute! I can't wait till my boys are big enough to do that :) when my nan died ( mums mum ) last year when sorting through her things we found letters from my mum and her siblings to their mum and dad it was so sweet. My grandparents were from England and they wrote I love you mammy on the letters which I thought was so cute and apparently my uncle got teased at school by the Aussie kids cause he called her mammy so he had to start calling her mum.
> Lol anyway random story of the day lol!Click to expand...

Haha! Well DH grilled for us every night this past week so I guess he was off the hook! We did have a fun day. We went to my sister in laws house. Well except for the part where she thought I wasn't drinking my mimosa (I just hardly drink anymore and was drinking slower than everyone else and had only taken 2 sips) and she got all exciting thinking I was pregnant. I said no and excused myself. I started crying and had to go to the bathroom.
That is such a cute story :) We call my grandmother B. It was Granny B when I was little. Her name is Mary and the B had absolutely nothing to do with her name, one day I just started putting Bs at the end of everything and that one stuck lol


----------



## Misscalais

Aww Hun :( that must have been hard for you. I'm sorry, it's hard when people make assumptions. :hugs:
I'm glad you had a lovely day other than that.
Lol that's so funny and so random!


----------



## CJGirl

It's weird how I honestly have been pretty laid back about everything lately, but somehow when she said that it just hit me hard. I think I sort of feel like I am letting them down or something because it is taking so long to get pregnant.


----------



## athena87

It is less than two weeks now til we go to Mexico for vacation which also means less than 2 weeks til we start ttc again. Yay!!! I am very excited for this cycle because I have a very good feeling about it. We won't be stressed and thinking about it because we will be on vacation. My period should be starting soon so I should ovulate on vacation.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> It is less than two weeks now til we go to Mexico for vacation which also means less than 2 weeks til we start ttc again. Yay!!! I am very excited for this cycle because I have a very good feeling about it. We won't be stressed and thinking about it because we will be on vacation. My period should be starting soon so I should ovulate on vacation.

That sounds like it is going to be great! Good luck! FX tight for you :) :dust:


----------



## Exmxb

I'm on either my 4th or 5th cycle now... My AF is due today, really hopeful.


----------



## CJGirl

Exmxb said:


> I'm on either my 4th or 5th cycle now... My AF is due today, really hopeful.

FX crossed for you! Our title on here is 4th month, but that was a long time ago. I think we are all around our 10th month now. Let us know if you get a BFP. Always like to hear happy stories :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It's weird how I honestly have been pretty laid back about everything lately, but somehow when she said that it just hit me hard. I think I sort of feel like I am letting them down or something because it is taking so long to get pregnant.

Aww yeah I'm sure your not letting them down though Hun :) I guess some people just really don't understand how it could possibly be so hard to make a baby when others seem to get pregnant by just looking at their OH lol!
One of my friends had her third baby yesterday, her third little boy ( he's so cute! ). She fell pregnant 1st mth with each of her pregnancies. And another friend had her 2nd litte girl on Mother's Day, 4 weeks early both her girls were 'band aid' babies to try keep her OH from leaving her, you'd think she would have learnt the 1st time. He left her again mid pregnancy and she had just had to move house 2 days later she had bub. 
Are you still booking an appt for hubby? 
How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> It is less than two weeks now til we go to Mexico for vacation which also means less than 2 weeks til we start ttc again. Yay!!! I am very excited for this cycle because I have a very good feeling about it. We won't be stressed and thinking about it because we will be on vacation. My period should be starting soon so I should ovulate on vacation.

How exciting! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Misscalais

Exmxb said:


> I'm on either my 4th or 5th cycle now... My AF is due today, really hopeful.

Hi Hun!
This is an old thread we are all around 10ish months now lol! But welcome fingers crossed for your bfp! Let us know how you go :)


----------



## athena87

Yea I am excited. We kind of went all out for this vacation, got a villa suite and it comes with a day at the spa that includes a massage, facial, hand and foot treatments. It is all inclusive and since we have been to playa del Carmen, Mexico before we are staying on the resort to have a relaxing time. We wanted to have 1 more big vacation before we have a baby and that's what we are doing. Hopefully we bring home our own little souvineir :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> It's weird how I honestly have been pretty laid back about everything lately, but somehow when she said that it just hit me hard. I think I sort of feel like I am letting them down or something because it is taking so long to get pregnant.
> 
> Aww yeah I'm sure your not letting them down though Hun :) I guess some people just really don't understand how it could possibly be so hard to make a baby when others seem to get pregnant by just looking at their OH lol!
> One of my friends had her third baby yesterday, her third little boy ( he's so cute! ). She fell pregnant 1st mth with each of her pregnancies. And another friend had her 2nd litte girl on Mother's Day, 4 weeks early both her girls were 'band aid' babies to try keep her OH from leaving her, you'd think she would have learnt the 1st time. He left her again mid pregnancy and she had just had to move house 2 days later she had bub.
> Are you still booking an appt for hubby?
> How many DPO are you now?Click to expand...

Yeah, I can't believe how easy it is for some people. DH called the dr a whole back and had to leave a message. They never called back and I haven't pushed him to call again really. I think I will see what this month brings. According to FF I am about 5 dpo. I'm going to test with a FRER on Friday I think. We didn't BD a whole lot, But we did 2 days before my O day (at least according to FF) and on O day and then skipped a day and did again. So I guess we'll see. 
Have you O'd? Did you get back to the temping or keep forgetting like I do? lol


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Yea I am excited. We kind of went all out for this vacation, got a villa suite and it comes with a day at the spa that includes a massage, facial, hand and foot treatments. It is all inclusive and since we have been to playa del Carmen, Mexico before we are staying on the resort to have a relaxing time. We wanted to have 1 more big vacation before we have a baby and that's what we are doing. Hopefully we bring home our own little souvineir :)

That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Yea I am excited. We kind of went all out for this vacation, got a villa suite and it comes with a day at the spa that includes a massage, facial, hand and foot treatments. It is all inclusive and since we have been to playa del Carmen, Mexico before we are staying on the resort to have a relaxing time. We wanted to have 1 more big vacation before we have a baby and that's what we are doing. Hopefully we bring home our own little souvineir :)

Wow sounds amazing! I'm jealous haha! We haven't even had our honeymoon yet ( will be two years in November lol ) we had a family holiday in march so we can start saving for our honeymoon.
I sure do hope you get a surprise souvenir!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Yeah, I can't believe how easy it is for some people. DH called the dr a whole back and had to leave a message. They never called back and I haven't pushed him to call again really. I think I will see what this month brings. According to FF I am about 5 dpo. I'm going to test with a FRER on Friday I think. We didn't BD a whole lot, But we did 2 days before my O day (at least according to FF) and on O day and then skipped a day and did again. So I guess we'll see.
> Have you O'd? Did you get back to the temping or keep forgetting like I do? lol

Yeah it sux! Doesn't seem fair.
Aww ok, it's hard for men I think. Hopefully you won't have to worry about it and get bfp this mth! I'm keeping everything crossed for you :)
Well I think you did pretty well with the BD this mth.
No I stopped on day three :blush: I meant to get back to it but I haven't been sleeping well so I just left it. If I don't get bfp this time ill try harder next time.
I'm CD12 today, caved and bought some OPKs today lol! So hopefully ill get a pos in the next 2-3 days :)


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb and dragonfly where are you girls, you've been super quite :) hope everything is well with you both.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Nlb and dragonfly where are you girls, you've been super quite :) hope everything is well with you both.

Im doing good. I think im on cd14 my husband and I bded yesterday and will again tonight but ive been so busy latly I havnt had much time. I quit my job and got a new one. and I have my sister In laws wedding shower this weekend that I have to make a cake for. Im pretty excited about it. I also have my little boys end of the season tee ball party on sat. that im making another cake for. im hoping they change the date for that one.i will post pics for ya when I finish them.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing good. I think im on cd14 my husband and I bded yesterday and will again tonight but ive been so busy latly I havnt had much time. I quit my job and got a new one. and I have my sister In laws wedding shower this weekend that I have to make a cake for. Im pretty excited about it. I also have my little boys end of the season tee ball party on sat. that im making another cake for. im hoping they change the date for that one.i will post pics for ya when I finish them.

Lol you are very busy!
Can't wait to see a pic! Are you doing okps this mth?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Im doing good. I think im on cd14 my husband and I bded yesterday and will again tonight but ive been so busy latly I havnt had much time. I quit my job and got a new one. and I have my sister In laws wedding shower this weekend that I have to make a cake for. Im pretty excited about it. I also have my little boys end of the season tee ball party on sat. that im making another cake for. im hoping they change the date for that one.i will post pics for ya when I finish them.
> 
> Lol you are very busy!
> Can't wait to see a pic! Are you doing okps this mth?Click to expand...

No I'm just going with the flow. I even forget what day I'm on something's. my bbs have. Been pretty sore the past few days. I'm on cd16


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm still here!!! I've been busy, but also feel a little guilty. I know how hard it is and with you ladies having to hear all about babies from your friends and family I feel bad to come here and talk about it so I have been sort of silently stalking! And know that I am here rooting you all on! My dd is sick, ugh. Finally nice out and she gets a terrible cough, cold, congestion. Hoping it doesn't spread though the house but that's a joke because it usually always does! Plus I have been reading. I read the hunger games series. Then for my nieces bday I got her the uglies series, which is like a teen series and I have been taking them as she finished them and reading them, lol. Just finished though so any suggestions for good books or series?


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly you don't have to stay on the sidelines you were in our shoes. It's just frustrating for people to try for one month and bam they are pregnant.

Afm I think the witch is on her way. Woo hoo. Funny to be excited about that but this is my cycle, I can just feel it.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, Hope you get a pos OPK soon! I don't blame you with the temping. It is so hard to remember that in the morning when you are tired and all. I usually forgot because the first thing I want to do is pee lol

nlb, can't wait to see pics of the cakes! 

dragonfly, I don't feel the same way about you talking about your baby as other people at all. You understand and haven't forgotten what it is like to be in our shoes! And anyway we can always talk about other things besides TTC. As for books, you should read the Pretty Little Liars Series! I love them! I have read all 12 in a couple of months. There are also 2 others, one is a prequel. I have had to put the last one down temporarily to start reading 4 novels for my summer school class, but I can't wait to get started again and get the new that comes out soon. I think athena reads them too.

FX for everyone!


----------



## CJGirl

So I guess I'm about 6dpo and just now when I went to the bathroom (sorry if TMI) there was blood when I wiped, like I have when AF is just starting up. There wasn't any on my underwear or anything. I wiped like 5 more times and each time there was a small amount. Guess I will see if it is still there next time I go. I don't want to get my hopes up and think it's implantation bleeding, but I haven't ever had that happen and I haven't BD in a few days so I don't think it could be a tear or irritation. What do y'all think? I don't remember having IB with DD so I'm not really sure what it would be like.


----------



## dragonfly26

It sounds like the timing is right for ib. I hope that's what it is. And I'm pretty sure it could last a day or two. Hmm. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> No I'm just going with the flow. I even forget what day I'm on something's. my bbs have. Been pretty sore the past few days. I'm on cd16

Lol! I think that's good that way you're not really counting down days etc i think it goes quicker when you forget which day you're at lol!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm still here!!! I've been busy, but also feel a little guilty. I know how hard it is and with you ladies having to hear all about babies from your friends and family I feel bad to come here and talk about it so I have been sort of silently stalking! And know that I am here rooting you all on! My dd is sick, ugh. Finally nice out and she gets a terrible cough, cold, congestion. Hoping it doesn't spread though the house but that's a joke because it usually always does! Plus I have been reading. I read the hunger games series. Then for my nieces bday I got her the uglies series, which is like a teen series and I have been taking them as she finished them and reading them, lol. Just finished though so any suggestions for good books or series?

LOL! That rule doesn't apply to you hun! You're still one of us, you still struggled and went through a lot getting your pregnancy. Please don't feel like we don't want to hear about your pregnancy because we do :)
I'm sorry DD isn't well I hope she feels better soon and doesn't pass it on to the house hold.
I haven't read a book for like two years :blush: well an adult book any way lol I used to have my head buried in one all the time just haven't found my book mojo for a while lol!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> So I guess I'm about 6dpo and just now when I went to the bathroom (sorry if TMI) there was blood when I wiped, like I have when AF is just starting up. There wasn't any on my underwear or anything. I wiped like 5 more times and each time there was a small amount. Guess I will see if it is still there next time I go. I don't want to get my hopes up and think it's implantation bleeding, but I haven't ever had that happen and I haven't BD in a few days so I don't think it could be a tear or irritation. What do y'all think? I don't remember having IB with DD so I'm not really sure what it would be like.

Aaaahhhhhhhh! Omg, Sounds like IB. How exciting! Sorry I'm so excited, don't want to get your hopes up but that sounds super promising to me. :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you! From what I've read that's what IB should be like, just there when you wipe brownish/pinkish but can sometimes be full on red, and can last for a few days. I've never had IB either so I can't tell you for sure but I think that's what it is!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Dragonfly you don't have to stay on the sidelines you were in our shoes. It's just frustrating for people to try for one month and bam they are pregnant.
> 
> Afm I think the witch is on her way. Woo hoo. Funny to be excited about that but this is my cycle, I can just feel it.

Lol, hopefully it comes soon so you will O on your holiday. What CD are you on ATM.


----------



## athena87

It's only cd 17 but I went on bc for 2 weeks so I could have my period on a schedule so it wouldn't be on our vacation. I'm hoping the bc will help get me to o this next cycle. I am spotting and crampy and bbs are sore so she will prob be full on by morning. I am taking ov strips with me and temping this cycle. Guess I better start tomorrow.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> It's only cd 17 but I went on bc for 2 weeks so I could have my period on a schedule so it wouldn't be on our vacation. I'm hoping the bc will help get me to o this next cycle. I am spotting and crampy and bbs are sore so she will prob be full on by morning. I am taking ov strips with me and temping this cycle. Guess I better start tomorrow.

Ok, well I hope all goes to plan for you :) good luck with the temping I failed miserably this month only made it to day three lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Another friend had their baby today a little boy :) so that's two girls and thee boys born so far this month for my friends, 2 more to go for this month. ( I wonder if there was something in the water 9 mths ago to produce this many babies :haha: ) and have three newly pregnant friends. Baby boom is Australia I'm thinking lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay for af coming Athena, that would be great!!
Wow misscalais, that is a lot of pregnany women/babies I think you are right about that baby boom


----------



## CJGirl

So when I got up this morning I apparently had been bleeding all night. I went to the doctor and she thinks AF just decided to randomly show up. She did an exam and said everything looks and feels okay. She also did a blood pregnancy test, which she should call me about in probably about 15 more minutes. She said that she didn't see any signs of miscarriage or anything, but she wanted to see if it was an early pregnancy problem. She said if the the test is neg, which I'm quite sure it will be, we will just see if I straighten back out over the next couple of months and then she may do more testing. I don't understand why this would happen. My mom, she's a nurse, seems to think that my weight loss has shifted my hormones. The doctor said that is a possibility. Right now I just want to eat something I shouldn't and go to bed :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

So the doctor finally called and the test was of course negative. I am so upset because it was so early in my cycle still. An egg could have been fertilized but now it has nothing to stick to anyway. I guess I will look on the bright side...I don't have to wait as long to start again...I can before my cycle would have even been over. I just hope I am not going to be completely screwed up now. I was on CD 21-6 dpo. Now I'm CD 2 :cry:


----------



## athena87

Im sorry cjgirl we can be cycle buddies though. I pray for each of you ladies to get your bfp.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Im sorry cjgirl we can be cycle buddies though. I pray for each of you ladies to get your bfp.

It would be awesome if we both got a bfp at almost the same time :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> So when I got up this morning I apparently had been bleeding all night. I went to the doctor and she thinks AF just decided to randomly show up. She did an exam and said everything looks and feels okay. She also did a blood pregnancy test, which she should call me about in probably about 15 more minutes. She said that she didn't see any signs of miscarriage or anything, but she wanted to see if it was an early pregnancy problem. She said if the the test is neg, which I'm quite sure it will be, we will just see if I straighten back out over the next couple of months and then she may do more testing. I don't understand why this would happen. My mom, she's a nurse, seems to think that my weight loss has shifted my hormones. The doctor said that is a possibility. Right now I just want to eat something I shouldn't and go to bed :cry:

That's so strange! I'm so sorry. :(
It really is an odd thing to happen though, I've heard weight loss and lots of exercise can do that but its normaly the opposite in delaying AF.
So is it full flow or just light bleeding?
Well if it is AF you'll be back to it in no time, fingers crossed it hasn't messed your cycle up. Any chance you could have has like a cyst and it burst? 
Anyway Hun I'm sorry, I really was hoping you were having IB. Xo


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay for af coming Athena, that would be great!!
> Wow misscalais, that is a lot of pregnany women/babies I think you are right about that baby boom

Lol yup! Another baby girl born this morning she's so adorable. They named her Ella I really love that name, we had it on our name list Ella-Rose but someone from our home town has that name and she's a bit of a hussy lol so that was scrapped off the list. I find that I don't like names if I know someone horrible with that name :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It would be awesome if we both got a bfp at almost the same time :)

That would be awesome girls!


----------



## Misscalais

So I'm CD 14 no O yet, my OPKs have been looking almost there but not quite. I've been avoiding checking CP but I checked last night and it was medium height, medium softness and closed. So hoping its on its way up :) I'm hoping the chemical didn't put my cycle out of wack too much.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> So when I got up this morning I apparently had been bleeding all night. I went to the doctor and she thinks AF just decided to randomly show up. She did an exam and said everything looks and feels okay. She also did a blood pregnancy test, which she should call me about in probably about 15 more minutes. She said that she didn't see any signs of miscarriage or anything, but she wanted to see if it was an early pregnancy problem. She said if the the test is neg, which I'm quite sure it will be, we will just see if I straighten back out over the next couple of months and then she may do more testing. I don't understand why this would happen. My mom, she's a nurse, seems to think that my weight loss has shifted my hormones. The doctor said that is a possibility. Right now I just want to eat something I shouldn't and go to bed :cry:
> 
> That's so strange! I'm so sorry. :(
> It really is an odd thing to happen though, I've heard weight loss and lots of exercise can do that but its normaly the opposite in delaying AF.
> So is it full flow or just light bleeding?
> Well if it is AF you'll be back to it in no time, fingers crossed it hasn't messed your cycle up. Any chance you could have has like a cyst and it burst?
> Anyway Hun I'm sorry, I really was hoping you were having IB. XoClick to expand...

It's a full heavy flow. Yeah, I thought weight loss and exercise had the opposite effect too, but they seem to think it may have shifted my hormones so I don't know. I haven't ever had any cysts or anything before and she didn't seem to think there was anything like that going on so I guess it is just a waiting game now. We are all always having to wait for things! I'm ready to get started again! I feel cheated! DH could tell how upset I was so he called and made an appointment for himself and he goes in Tuesday. Hopefully everything is okay on that end. 

I agree with you that some people can ruin certain names lol I have a friend who is a teacher and she had trouble choosing a name because of kids she had taught having names that she likes, but they "ruined" them with their bad behavior lol


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So I'm CD 14 no O yet, my OPKs have been looking almost there but not quite. I've been avoiding checking CP but I checked last night and it was medium height, medium softness and closed. So hoping its on its way up :) I'm hoping the chemical didn't put my cycle out of wack too much.

Hope you get that positive OPK soon and catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## athena87

lol my husband is like that, he teaches high school Spanish and I will ask him if he likes a name and he will say no I have a kid named that and they are horrible or he will suggest names of the good kids in his class.

Misscalais I hope you pop that egg soon.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It's a full heavy flow. Yeah, I thought weight loss and exercise had the opposite effect too, but they seem to think it may have shifted my hormones so I don't know. I haven't ever had any cysts or anything before and she didn't seem to think there was anything like that going on so I guess it is just a waiting game now. We are all always having to wait for things! I'm ready to get started again! I feel cheated! DH could tell how upset I was so he called and made an appointment for himself and he goes in Tuesday. Hopefully everything is okay on that end.
> 
> I agree with you that some people can ruin certain names lol I have a friend who is a teacher and she had trouble choosing a name because of kids she had taught having names that she likes, but they "ruined" them with their bad behavior lol

I'm sorry Hun if its not one thing it's another :( wish I could give you a hug.
I'm glad hubby has made an appointment, I hope it shows all is good with him.
Lol yeah being a school teacher would make it super hard!


----------



## Misscalais

Misscalais said:


> I'm sorry Hun if its not one thing it's another :( wish I could give you a hug.
> I'm glad hubby has made an appointment, I hope it shows all is good with him.
> Lol yeah being a school teacher would make it super hard!

Thank you :)
Lol hopefully you will be able to find one that hasn't been tainted by a naughty kid :haha:


----------



## nlb

Here is the cake I made for the teachers at my sons school.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Here is the cake I made for the teachers at my sons school.

Geeze your clever Hun! Looks amazing :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, that looks great!


----------



## dragonfly26

Awesome cake nlb!! 
Cjgirl, have you lost a drastic amount of weight in a short time? I thought that was usually a reason for weight loss effecting your cycle? Are you still doing the boot camp? What books do you have to read for your class? Anything good? 
Athena, I hope this is a normal cycle and you catch that egg!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, did you get a positive opk!?! Hope so!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Awesome cake nlb!!
> Cjgirl, have you lost a drastic amount of weight in a short time? I thought that was usually a reason for weight loss effecting your cycle? Are you still doing the boot camp? What books do you have to read for your class? Anything good?
> Athena, I hope this is a normal cycle and you catch that egg!

I've lost 18 pounds in about 2 1/2 months. I still do boot camp. I actually signed up for 6 months of it lol I may be crazy, but I keep going and it's cheaper that way. For class I have to read American Mafia, (which I'm reading right now. It's a lot of history and kind of long, but interesting) Surviving the Mob, Enforcer, and Casino. I'm excited about Casino. I've never even seen the movie. Then I have 2 textbooks, but I'm assuming they will just have assigned readings from them. I don't know if I can finish them all by the 3rd, but I am going to try. I have trouble keeping up if I try and do readings during a semester.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls, so here is my OPK progression I think I got a + OPK this morning. CD15. ( the only reason I say think, as it obviously looks + in this pic, as only half the test line is really dark for some reason ) but the test line came up before the control line which for me only happens with a +.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls, so here is my OPK progression I think I got a + OPK this morning. CD15. ( the only reason I say think, as it obviously looks + in this pic, as only half the test line is really dark for some reason ) but the test line came up before the control line which for me only happens with a +.

Looks great! Better get busy and catch that egg! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Hopefully hubby won't flake out on me again this mth, but seems as its almost the weekend and I don't think he's working tomorrow I should get at least tonight and tomorrow night lol!


----------



## Misscalais

So I did two more okps today they were both friggen negative! I don't know what's going on. I have about 5 tests left so ill just keep testing and BD till they run out. Either it was a false pos or I just cought the end of the surge but I tested at 4pm the afternoon before do I'd doubt it.


----------



## dragonfly26

Weird because the cd 15 looks crazy positive and I can't imagine the window being that small. Hmm. Like you said just keep bd'ing. Fx you get you bfp! 

Cjgirl, wow that's a lot of weight! Good for you!!! Especially for keeping up worth eh boot camp. Have you been feeling better since losing the weight? Doesn't seem that drastic that is would mess with cycle so I'm not sure about that. When does your dh go for testing? Hope everything comes back looking good!


----------



## athena87

Misscalais my friend only gets one pos her surge is so short so it is still possible you o'd


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah it's super confusing. I'm over it.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So I did two more okps today they were both friggen negative! I don't know what's going on. I have about 5 tests left so ill just keep testing and BD till they run out. Either it was a false pos or I just cought the end of the surge but I tested at 4pm the afternoon before do I'd doubt it.

That's so frustrating! That's why I do not like OPKs, they just leave me feeling confused! Just keep up the BD! FX!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Weird because the cd 15 looks crazy positive and I can't imagine the window being that small. Hmm. Like you said just keep bd'ing. Fx you get you bfp!
> 
> Cjgirl, wow that's a lot of weight! Good for you!!! Especially for keeping up worth eh boot camp. Have you been feeling better since losing the weight? Doesn't seem that drastic that is would mess with cycle so I'm not sure about that. When does your dh go for testing? Hope everything comes back looking good!

Thanks! I feel so much better and getting new clothes is fun lol I am actually looking forward to wearing a swimsuit, which is always nice. I wouldn't think it would mess with my cycle either, but my mom also seems to think that maybe my cycle was off from the mirena and now it is back where it should be. I have bled sooooo much. This is the reason I got a mirena in the first place, because my blood thinners would make AF horrible. After I removed it, they weren't too bad and I just bled a bit for about 3 days and that was it. I am hoping that maybe the lining of my uterus had not been building up properly again until now and that is what is causing all of the blood like before the IUD. DH goes to the dr Tuesday morning. I am hoping that everything on that end is good and then we can go from there and figure out what's next.


----------



## nlb

Here is the cake i made for the shower. It was strawberry. Hope everyone is doing well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah I think they suck! Lol.
We are just going to try BD every 2nd day until around CD 20ish we've BD 5 times since AF finished on CD 9. I'm CD 17 now so we've done pretty good I think :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Here is the cake i made for the shower. It was strawberry. Hope everyone is doing well

Wow looks amazing! Yum!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Here is the cake i made for the shower. It was strawberry. Hope everyone is doing well

That is beautiful!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Yeah I think they suck! Lol.
> We are just going to try BD every 2nd day until around CD 20ish we've BD 5 times since AF finished on CD 9. I'm CD 17 now so we've done pretty good I think :)

Sounds like you've been doing a great job lol Keep it up :)


----------



## athena87

Nlb that cake is awesome.

Misscalais sounds like you should be great this month for a bfp fingers crossed and good luck.

Afm I had been having a very light almost spotty period til yesterday and it hit like a monsoon. Today I had to get dh to get some super + tampons for me it got so bad. Hopefully it slows down soon or I'll have to start provera so I'm not bleeding through vacation. I've also had a upper respiratory infection for over a week now so I'm praying that gets better soon.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Nlb that cake is awesome.
> 
> Misscalais sounds like you should be great this month for a bfp fingers crossed and good luck.
> 
> Afm I had been having a very light almost spotty period til yesterday and it hit like a monsoon. Today I had to get dh to get some super + tampons for me it got so bad. Hopefully it slows down soon or I'll have to start provera so I'm not bleeding through vacation. I've also had a upper respiratory infection for over a week now so I'm praying that gets better soon.

Thanks Hun I hope so :)
Oh no! Hopefully it slows down for you soon.


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls I'm in for my monthly vent/sook/feel sorry for me post.
I'm so fed up with TTC I'm pretty sure I say this every mth, but I'm finding it tougher every mth. I don't think I've ovulated. Going from CP and CM ( lack there of ) I just don't think it's happened no pains either. I'm just over it. I'm CD18 and just feel like this cycle is taking forever its absolutely doing my head in.
I think it's because I'm at home pretty much 24/7 I'm not working ATM and I have no family or friends that live here so I can't even just go visit anyone :(
I never thought TTC could be this hard or have so many heart aches.
I just want a healthy baby is that too much to ask for? 
:cry: feeling really down.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls I'm in for my monthly vent/sook/feel sorry for me post.
> I'm so fed up with TTC I'm pretty sure I say this every mth, but I'm finding it tougher every mth. I don't think I've ovulated. Going from CP and CM ( lack there of ) I just don't think it's happened no pains either. I'm just over it. I'm CD18 and just feel like this cycle is taking forever its absolutely doing my head in.
> I think it's because I'm at home pretty much 24/7 I'm not working ATM and I have no family or friends that live here so I can't even just go visit anyone :(
> I never thought TTC could be this hard or have so many heart aches.
> I just want a healthy baby is that too much to ask for?
> :cry: feeling really down.

I know girl all I want is a healthy baby too. i'm hoping that this month or next will be better since im not as stressed from work as I was. And i've been so busy with every thing such as tee ball and my brothers wedding. Don't give up we are here for you.

I took my little boy to his first dental appt. today and he had no cavities. I am one proud momma. He did really good. and Thursday I have to take him for his 4 yr checkup. He is going to have to have 4 shots. I hate to give him shots. but I know he needs them. :(


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I hope the bleeding slows soon. I hate bleeding that much. All I want to do is sleep when it happens. 

Misscalais, I don't blame you, but don't give up. I know the months seem to go by so slowly. I have become so busy they seem to fly by before I am ready for them to. I hope that you find a way for them to seem quicker for you. Trust me, if we didn't live on the other side of the world from one another, we would be hanging out all the time venting in person! lol Hang in there :hugs:

nlb, I hate having to take DD for shots. I believe she has to have them this year, but we got a break last year when she turned 7. I have someone else go and hold her, so I'm not such a bad guy and once the shots are over I can hold her and comfort her. Now that she is older she tries to be brave, but shots are always hard. I hope they go okay for you and there aren't too many tears.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls :) must be all the babies that have been born this month. Seeing them all just makes me want another so bad. All their cute squishy cheeks, tiny toes and fingers :) 
I had a dream the other night we had a baby girl and it was one of those dreams where you wake realising its not real. She was perfect had really dark blue eyes and a full head of hair. She pretty much looked like I did when I was a baby just with thick black hair :)
*sigh* anyways I wish I lived closer too cause hanging out with you girls would be awesome! 
I need to find a hobby or something lol!


----------



## athena87

Misscalais be glad you have experienced having babies, I know you will have your rainbow baby. I'm still trying to have our first, been almost a year. Will be in July. It is so frustrating especially when it seems so many other people have it happen quickly. I'm trying to just keep my faith that it will happen but the longer it takes the less likely it seems. I have so many friends that have either just had babies or are pregnant and it makes me want to scream. Like why is this happening to me, why can't I have a baby, why do I have to feel so broken? This article hit home for me. https://twloha.com/blog/i-would-love-cancel-mothers-day


----------



## Misscalais

Please don't get me wrong I'm VERY greatful for my boys and feel very blessed that we had no trouble becoming parents with them.
It doesn't change the way I feel though I'm still desperate for another, more than I ever have.
I really feel for people like yourself that have struggled the whole time and still don't have a baby. I have one friend that won't ever have a biological baby because he's shooting blanks so to say, his wife was my DS1 day care mum when he was little so she finds her comfort in her day care kids and niece and nephew. But it's still not the same as having your own. And another that is 33 tired for years to have a bub, but also has pcos and a few other issues and she wasn't actually even able to have a baby they did IVF 1st one failed 2nd one she MC twins and the third one finally stuck she had a bleed and other issues though but her bub is just over a year now and I know she's super clucky and knowing that she can't 'just try for another' definitely makes me grateful that I don't have that struggle. So I'm well aware of how lucky I am. It just still hurts. Having lost two has just really gotten me down and I really don't want to seem like a negative nelly and I'm not always like this just having a tough time with no friends or family to go talk to it about so it's nice to be able to talk to you girls because you know want it feels like.
My mum had 5 of us kids all but me were accidents so I can't even talk to her or my dad about it because they have no idea.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I know it hurts, I know it couldn't have been easy to lose those two babies. I pray for you to have a healthy baby and I know it will happen for you. I wasn't trying to be mean or anything, I just read what I posted and it felt kind of harsh.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun. At the end of the day all I want is to see all of us girls get our bfps more than anything. And I'm really hoping it happens soon. :) my post wasn't meant to come off that you were being mean lol just that I am extremely greatful for my boys and don't want it to seem like I'm rubbing it in anyone's face that doesn't have kids by feeling upset about being so hard to have another if that makes sense. 
Anyway hows you're bleeding going I hope it's settle down and out of the way by your holiday how long now?


----------



## athena87

It has settled way down. I think it has almost stopped. I can't wait to leave Sunday I am so excited.


----------



## Misscalais

Yay that's awesome! Fingers crossed for that vacation baby! I don't even know if I've ovulated :-/ I think my cycle must be messed up from the chemical.


----------



## athena87

Thanks I hope so too. Sometimes you can have an annovulatory cycle when you've had a chemical or mc but I hope that isn't the case. Just said a prayer for all of us. We need some bfp's in here.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey girls! I didn't have time to get on until now. I hope everyone is having a good day today. I am feeling the frustration a bit myself. DH went to the dr yesterday and today he is taking his first sample into the lab. I feel bad for him having to drive over an hour, in traffic I'm sure, trying to get a semen sample there in time. I'm grateful to have a DH that will do anything for our family :) The dr won't really know what's going on until he gets the results from that, but he did tell DH that we need to only BD when I'm ovulating. Um...let's see...we've tried that! Plus doing it only then is pretty unrealistic anyway. BUT that being said, DH has asked that we try the OPKs again and try to hit the right day(s), so I am going to go buy some today and see what we can do. I hope the dr gets the results soon. I am so anxious! My mom seems to think that now that I have had this huge awful AF out of no where I am sure to get pregnant. We'll see. I am really just trying to resolve to the fact that maybe God has a plan and not being pregnant yet is part of it. I have had so many opportunities come up lately with work and academy, that maybe I am not pregnant yet because of that. If I get pregnant this month that will mean I am pregnant all of academy and will deliver pretty much right after graduation. At least I would hope it would be after graduation lol I will make whatever work though if it means we get our baby. 
We do need some BFPs around here and I have a good feeling about this month for us all!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Thanks I hope so too. Sometimes you can have an annovulatory cycle when you've had a chemical or mc but I hope that isn't the case. Just said a prayer for all of us. We need some bfp's in here.

yeah ive read that too. Will just have to see what happens :)
Im also praying for everyone. xo


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hey girls! I didn't have time to get on until now. I hope everyone is having a good day today. I am feeling the frustration a bit myself. DH went to the dr yesterday and today he is taking his first sample into the lab. I feel bad for him having to drive over an hour, in traffic I'm sure, trying to get a semen sample there in time. I'm grateful to have a DH that will do anything for our family :) The dr won't really know what's going on until he gets the results from that, but he did tell DH that we need to only BD when I'm ovulating. Um...let's see...we've tried that! Plus doing it only then is pretty unrealistic anyway. BUT that being said, DH has asked that we try the OPKs again and try to hit the right day(s), so I am going to go buy some today and see what we can do. I hope the dr gets the results soon. I am so anxious! My mom seems to think that now that I have had this huge awful AF out of no where I am sure to get pregnant. We'll see. I am really just trying to resolve to the fact that maybe God has a plan and not being pregnant yet is part of it. I have had so many opportunities come up lately with work and academy, that maybe I am not pregnant yet because of that. If I get pregnant this month that will mean I am pregnant all of academy and will deliver pretty much right after graduation. At least I would hope it would be after graduation lol I will make whatever work though if it means we get our baby.
> We do need some BFPs around here and I have a good feeling about this month for us all!

Fingers crossed all is well with his swimmers.
I have a feeling you might be right, sounds like your uterus is doing a big clean out. FX for you.
I cant believe th Dr would say you only need to BD at O time we all know that, that isnt the case for everyone lol.
Even when you do okps you know youre getting a surge but it might be anywhere from 12 to 36 hrs before u actually ovulate so i guess we really need to try at least once a day for three days after the 1st okp or even once on the 1st day of smiley skip the next day then go again the day after etc.
TTC is too confusing :brat:
I do believe that everything happens for a reason, and i leave it all up to God. He knows im ready when he is so im hoping thats soon lol!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb how are you doing?


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl my dh is going to get tested if we don't get a bfp this cycle, so I can start Clomid. Funny story actually, we were keeping it quiet that we are ttc, my parents and sister and a few friends know, but dh's family will be told it was a "surprise" baby because they think we should wait til we are in our 30s because that's what they did. Well they are pretty old now and who knows how long his dad has left as he has a lot of medical conditions. So dh was talking to them and his mom thinks that I've been going to the doctor because my cycle is out of whack which is tru but they don't know it's because we are also ttc and that's why im trying to get it back on track. Well dh mentions that they may put me on Clomid not thinking that they would know what that was and his dad blurts out they put women trying to get pregnant on that and dh covered with it was to help my cycle and my mother in law agreed that if they use it for women trying to get pregnant then they probably use it for that. Lol he left out the part about covering and I was like so they know now and he was like no and told me the rest lol. I'm 25 dh is 23 will be 24 in June, so we aren't super young and we've been married fir 3 years so I don't see what the big deal is, my mom started telling me to have a baby last summer lol


----------



## CJGirl

That's funny athena! I don't think that is too young, but maybe that's because I had DD at 25. I felt ready though and I think that if you feel ready for it, then that is what matters.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I didn't have time to get on until now. I hope everyone is having a good day today. I am feeling the frustration a bit myself. DH went to the dr yesterday and today he is taking his first sample into the lab. I feel bad for him having to drive over an hour, in traffic I'm sure, trying to get a semen sample there in time. I'm grateful to have a DH that will do anything for our family :) The dr won't really know what's going on until he gets the results from that, but he did tell DH that we need to only BD when I'm ovulating. Um...let's see...we've tried that! Plus doing it only then is pretty unrealistic anyway. BUT that being said, DH has asked that we try the OPKs again and try to hit the right day(s), so I am going to go buy some today and see what we can do. I hope the dr gets the results soon. I am so anxious! My mom seems to think that now that I have had this huge awful AF out of no where I am sure to get pregnant. We'll see. I am really just trying to resolve to the fact that maybe God has a plan and not being pregnant yet is part of it. I have had so many opportunities come up lately with work and academy, that maybe I am not pregnant yet because of that. If I get pregnant this month that will mean I am pregnant all of academy and will deliver pretty much right after graduation. At least I would hope it would be after graduation lol I will make whatever work though if it means we get our baby.
> We do need some BFPs around here and I have a good feeling about this month for us all!
> 
> Fingers crossed all is well with his swimmers.
> I have a feeling you might be right, sounds like your uterus is doing a big clean out. FX for you.
> I cant believe th Dr would say you only need to BD at O time we all know that, that isnt the case for everyone lol.
> Even when you do okps you know youre getting a surge but it might be anywhere from 12 to 36 hrs before u actually ovulate so i guess we really need to try at least once a day for three days after the 1st okp or even once on the 1st day of smiley skip the next day then go again the day after etc.
> TTC is too confusing :brat:
> I do believe that everything happens for a reason, and i leave it all up to God. He knows im ready when he is so im hoping thats soon lol!Click to expand...

It is confusing! When he said the doctor said that, I was like tell me something I don't know! I mean really, is that how it works?! lol And I don't know about that doctor, but I like to BD at other times also, not just to make babies lol I find OPKs to be more of a headache than anything else, but since DH asked I am going to use them. We are going out of town for memorial day so hopefully a little time away will help too.


----------



## nlb

I'm doing good I don't think I'm going to catch the egg. But I haven't been trying to much this month. I am loving my new job so I'm hoping me having less stress helps. I made cupcakes for my sons end of season tee ball party. I will post a pic. I think they came out really cute. Has anyone had a bfp yet?


----------



## nlb

Here R the cupcakes I made. The 2 Baseballs and the baseball hat and stars I made out of Chocolate.
 



Attached Files:







Jacobs ITB Cupcakes 2013.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl my dh is going to get tested if we don't get a bfp this cycle, so I can start Clomid. Funny story actually, we were keeping it quiet that we are ttc, my parents and sister and a few friends know, but dh's family will be told it was a "surprise" baby because they think we should wait til we are in our 30s because that's what they did. Well they are pretty old now and who knows how long his dad has left as he has a lot of medical conditions. So dh was talking to them and his mom thinks that I've been going to the doctor because my cycle is out of whack which is tru but they don't know it's because we are also ttc and that's why im trying to get it back on track. Well dh mentions that they may put me on Clomid not thinking that they would know what that was and his dad blurts out they put women trying to get pregnant on that and dh covered with it was to help my cycle and my mother in law agreed that if they use it for women trying to get pregnant then they probably use it for that. Lol he left out the part about covering and I was like so they know now and he was like no and told me the rest lol. I'm 25 dh is 23 will be 24 in June, so we aren't super young and we've been married fir 3 years so I don't see what the big deal is, my mom started telling me to have a baby last summer lol

I think ya are at a great age to get pregnant. I was told I gets harder to get pregnant the older you get. I am about to be 32 and it seems a lot harder then it did with my DS. Good Luck I hope it happens soon for you and everyone else TTC. I will try harder next month I just needed time to not be stress from TTC and my old job.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, those cupcakes look great! You are so talented! Wish you could help with mine for DD's bday in september lol I would have started testing tomorrow had AF not decided to drop by early! At least I am about to ovulate again, or should ovulate again instead. Guess I should be grateful for a short cycle that has gotten me started early again. I am so glad that you like your new job! That will probably help with the stress for sure!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It is confusing! When he said the doctor said that, I was like tell me something I don't know! I mean really, is that how it works?! lol And I don't know about that doctor, but I like to BD at other times also, not just to make babies lol I find OPKs to be more of a headache than anything else, but since DH asked I am going to use them. We are going out of town for memorial day so hopefully a little time away will help too.

Lol that's right, I think if we only BD like twice a mth at O time you'd never get pregnant lol a healthy sex life is a big factor I think if you're only BD just to have a baby then I think that's odd. I mean I don't have a huge sex drive but we have always pretty much been every 2-3 day our whole relationship :)
Do you know when DH will get his results back?
Fingers crossed the the time away helps :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm doing good I don't think I'm going to catch the egg. But I haven't been trying to much this month. I am loving my new job so I'm hoping me having less stress helps. I made cupcakes for my sons end of season tee ball party. I will post a pic. I think they came out really cute. Has anyone had a bfp yet?

Thats good :) im glad you're loving your new job. Less stress is definitely a good thing. No bfp for me yet I don't even know if I've ovulated or if I'm going to this cycle. Ill test on the 3rd if AF hasn't arrived by then. I'm CD 22 now. The cupcakes are gorgeous!


----------



## Misscalais

Athena I think you and your hubby are at a good age to be TTC. And you guys are married so of course that is bound to be on the cards :) I wouldn't worry too much about what your mil and fil think because at the end of the day it has nothing to do with them. My mil had a sook when we told her I was pregnant, said was like I'm too young to be a grandparent. We had only got engaged like a few weeks before, but I had no idea I was already pregnant so she had it in her head we only got engaged cause I was pregnant ( meanwhile we had already been together 5 years at that point and hubby had had the ring for a few mths before he even asked me ) so I couldn't even believe she would say that.
I was 21 when I had DS1 and even then I think it was a pretty good age


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies we aren't worried about it or we wouldn't be trying just figure it might save some lectures if we say it was a surprise. I mean really since they want grand kids they should be happy cause I'm 25 and already having trouble getting pregnant.

On another note I've been researching things to help you get pregnant and found geritol. I had never heard of it but they sell it at Walmart for $3 so I figured it was worth a shot. I got the liquid but they have liquid and pills. It is basically a multivitamin but the old wives tale is that there is a baby in every bottle. Side note though it is disgusting. But if it gets me pregnant i say bad taste is a small price to pay.


----------



## Misscalais

I've read that too Hun and vertex I think it's called apparently you can get it from the health food shops and its meant to make your periods regular and help with ovulation lots of girls fell pregnant 1st mth on that too :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> It is confusing! When he said the doctor said that, I was like tell me something I don't know! I mean really, is that how it works?! lol And I don't know about that doctor, but I like to BD at other times also, not just to make babies lol I find OPKs to be more of a headache than anything else, but since DH asked I am going to use them. We are going out of town for memorial day so hopefully a little time away will help too.
> 
> Lol that's right, I think if we only BD like twice a mth at O time you'd never get pregnant lol a healthy sex life is a big factor I think if you're only BD just to have a baby then I think that's odd. I mean I don't have a huge sex drive but we have always pretty much been every 2-3 day our whole relationship :)
> Do you know when DH will get his results back?
> Fingers crossed the the time away helps :)Click to expand...

I'm not sure when he will get the results with the holiday and all, but soon I hope.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Thanks ladies we aren't worried about it or we wouldn't be trying just figure it might save some lectures if we say it was a surprise. I mean really since they want grand kids they should be happy cause I'm 25 and already having trouble getting pregnant.
> 
> On another note I've been researching things to help you get pregnant and found geritol. I had never heard of it but they sell it at Walmart for $3 so I figured it was worth a shot. I got the liquid but they have liquid and pills. It is basically a multivitamin but the old wives tale is that there is a baby in every bottle. Side note though it is disgusting. But if it gets me pregnant i say bad taste is a small price to pay.

I agree! Whatever works! Last night I overheard our newlywed friends talking and the wife said to her DH, "We will wait a year and a half and then start trying." I feel guilty because I thought, I hope it takes her a while so she understands this. I know that is awful. 

I won't have internet out in the country, so I will talk to you girls on Tuesday! I hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Have fun cjgirl.


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies we leave for the airport in 2 hours. I'm so excited that I haven't been able to sleep. I'll be posting from Mexico :)


----------



## Misscalais

Have Hun Hun! I'm excited for you. Enjoy yourselves you deserve it :)


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sure tie already gone,but have a great vacation Athena, relax and have a blast!!!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Hey ladies we leave for the airport in 2 hours. I'm so excited that I haven't been able to sleep. I'll be posting from Mexico :)

Hope you have a great vacation! :)


----------



## CJGirl

We had a good time. Not very relaxing though lol A lot of family showed up and the house was full and very noisy! It was good to see everyone, but a little stressful. I felt like we didn't get much time with my grandparents, but I also had to read almost the entire time for school. We got to BD once, but FF says I ovulate tomorrow so we are going to tonight and hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> We had a good time. Not very relaxing though lol A lot of family showed up and the house was full and very noisy! It was good to see everyone, but a little stressful. I felt like we didn't get much time with my grandparents, but I also had to read almost the entire time for school. We got to BD once, but FF says I ovulate tomorrow so we are going to tonight and hopefully tomorrow.

Oh dear lol I'm sorry it wasn't as relaxing as you thought it would be.
Fingers crossed for O! I hope this is your month after what you just had to go through.
I'm CD26 still no idea if I've oed or not :-/ I've had no symptoms that I have so if I haven't I'm really hoping it doesn't drag on too long.


----------



## Misscalais

Athena how is your holiday going? I hope you are having lots of fun and getting lots of BD action in 
Nlb how are you going bfp yet?
So I need to get a Pap smear and was going to go yesterday, ( as it was both my boys day care day ) so the only day I can do anything and DS2 woke up sick so he had to stay home. I'd shaven my legs and all my girly bits so I was nice and fresh :haha: but I didn't even get to go. I've been putting it off for so long and really need it done.


----------



## athena87

I hope everyone is doing great. The Internet is hit or miss so just wanted to stop in and say hi. We are having a great time.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope you od or will soon! Sorry you missed going to the dr and that your little one is sick. Hope he feels better soon! You just reminded me I need to get a pap smear too!


----------



## Misscalais

That's awesome Athena! Looking forward to hearing all about it :)
Thanks cjgirl hopefully he will be better soon its hit him pretty hard. He always gets everything 10x worse then his big brother it's sad :(
Hopefully ill be able to get my pap next Monday, if AF hasn't arrived by then. If not ill have to wait till the week after lol!
Haha no worries its an easy thing to forget lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, glad you had a good time, but boo to no relaxing! That's Usually how my family get together a turn out. So much going on its just overwhelming sometimes. How is the job going? Your still working at the school right? 
Misscalais, sorry to hear ds isn't feeling good hope he gets well soon! 
Athena, glad your having a great time can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, glad you had a good time, but boo to no relaxing! That's Usually how my family get together a turn out. So much going on its just overwhelming sometimes. How is the job going? Your still working at the school right?
> Misscalais, sorry to hear ds isn't feeling good hope he gets well soon!
> Athena, glad your having a great time can't wait to hear all about it!

Work is good. We were told we had to vacate one of our labs though so I have been packing and moving boxes the past 2 days which isn't super fun lol I am nervous and excited though that I get to take over as the full time TA in the fall. My co worker is graduating. I will be busy, but I am thankful for the job. How have you been?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Athena how is your holiday going? I hope you are having lots of fun and getting lots of BD action in
> Nlb how are you going bfp yet?
> So I need to get a Pap smear and was going to go yesterday, ( as it was both my boys day care day ) so the only day I can do anything and DS2 woke up sick so he had to stay home. I'd shaven my legs and all my girly bits so I was nice and fresh :haha: but I didn't even get to go. I've been putting it off for so long and really need it done.

I havn't tested. im surprised I didn't test at all this month. I guess it is because I didn't try to hard. Af was due sunday. and she hasn't arrived yet. but in sure she will be here soon.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I admire your patience! lol It is so hard not to test sometimes. I am just proud that for the past 2 months I only tested 3 times. Hope I can keep that up this month. Hope AF doesn't show for you! When will you test if she continues not to show? I will start testing on the 5th, but we didn't try too hard this month either.


----------



## CJGirl

Just wanted to tell y'all we just went to see Epic and it was really good! DD loved it and so did we!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks dragonfly :) he's on the mend, finally taught him to blow his nose properly yay! Lol.
Nlb oh my goodness you have done really well. And you're a couple of days late even better! When will you plan on testing? Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)
I'm CD28. Don't know how many DPO or if its even happened. But will test next Monday if AF hasn't arrived by then. I'm rather crampy though so I'm presuming she's on her way. Hoping I don't have to wait too long :)


----------



## nlb

Im not sure yet when I will test. im thinking im late only because I am stressed about my new job. I started this job 2 weeks ago and I really like working there but. I have only worked 3 days in the past 2 weeks. The owner said the sells have dropped and there is just not a lot of work to do so not to come in till Tuesday then she texted Monday and said to come in Thursday then she text tonight and said not to come in till Tuesday again. I know its not just me because she did a group message to all the employees. Im just so annoyed right now because I quit my full time job to come work for this lady full time and I am very very part time. Ive been cleaning familys houses just so im doing something to bring in a little money. I just feel down because I feel like im going backwards in life. sorry for the ranting.
I hope all of ya get you BFP soon. That would make me happy if we all did.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh Hun I'm sorry that really sux. That's really not good on her behalf.
Hopefully it picks up soon, do you have a contract for full time hours because if you do they still have to pay you. I know my hubby still has to pay his apprentice for days off if he doesn't have any work.
Try not to stress too much. Hopefully it's your bfp :)


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl did hubby get his results back yet?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Im not sure yet when I will test. im thinking im late only because I am stressed about my new job. I started this job 2 weeks ago and I really like working there but. I have only worked 3 days in the past 2 weeks. The owner said the sells have dropped and there is just not a lot of work to do so not to come in till Tuesday then she texted Monday and said to come in Thursday then she text tonight and said not to come in till Tuesday again. I know its not just me because she did a group message to all the employees. Im just so annoyed right now because I quit my full time job to come work for this lady full time and I am very very part time. Ive been cleaning familys houses just so im doing something to bring in a little money. I just feel down because I feel like im going backwards in life. sorry for the ranting.
> I hope all of ya get you BFP soon. That would make me happy if we all did.

I'm sorry. That's rough and I hope things pick up soon and you get your hours in. And I really hope AF doesn't show and you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## CJGirl

I don't know if it is because I missed out on testing a couple of weeks ago or what, but I already know I am not going to do so well this time with not testing a lot. I just ordered 5, 10miu tests online so now I can start testing as soon as Monday. They probably won't get here until after that though anyway and by then I could probably use a FRER, but oh well lol I am so anxious to see if this crazy out of nowhere AF had any effect on things!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I don't know if it is because I missed out on testing a couple of weeks ago or what, but I already know I am not going to do so well this time with not testing a lot. I just ordered 5, 10miu tests online so now I can start testing as soon as Monday. They probably won't get here until after that though anyway and by then I could probably use a FRER, but oh well lol I am so anxious to see if this crazy out of nowhere AF had any effect on things!

Lol fingers crossed that it did and you get bfp :)


----------



## nlb

Well I just noticed I am on cd31. And I haven't tested yet. My husband has been wondering why ad hasn't started yet. I told him idk go get me some test. Lol so that is where he just went. I love that man.i hope to get a bfp soon


----------



## dragonfly26

Are you going to test when he gets back!?! I'll be impatiently waiting


----------



## nlb

I would but I don't need to go to the restroom yet lol. I do plan on tonight though


----------



## dragonfly26

I will be checking  praying you get your bfp!!!


----------



## nlb

OMG I just got a BFP. im so excited I can hardly control myself. I will send ya the pic.


----------



## nlb

I just can't stop smiling.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dragonfly26

Omg!!! Yay! That is a super positive! I am so excited  woohoo! Yay nlb!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Cjgirl did hubby get his results back yet?

Sorry, I just saw this post. He won't get any back until he has given a second sample. And since we live about an hour from the lab and we had to BD this past weekend it is going to be hard to find time, but hopefully he will make it in next week.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I just can't stop smiling.

OMG!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: I am sooooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## nlb

I hope ya get your BFP also. we r very excited. Im going to call the dr in the morning. This is a great time to find out because our anniversary is next Saturday.


----------



## CJGirl

I feel like there is hope for me even though we didn't try very hard! This is so awesome!


----------



## nlb

So I took another test this morning it was a digital test and I got a question mark. It made me a little scared


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> So I took another test this morning it was a digital test and I got a question mark. It made me a little scared

It may have just been an error. I have gotten errors on digis a few times. If there is not enough pee or too much on them they error and I am sure other reasons as well. Did the instructions say anything about question marks? Your lines last night were so dark I think everything is probably fine :)


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sure it was just an error. There are no way you had lines like that at night and then not show on a digital. Did you retest?


----------



## nlb

yes I retested and the lines are still there. I have my first dr. apt on Thursday at 4:30. I can't wait


----------



## athena87

Omg nlb congrats. You give me hope with the pcos. This cycle you didn't use Clomid right?


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Omg nlb congrats. You give me hope with the pcos. This cycle you didn't use Clomid right?

No I didn't use anything I pretty much just gave up.i hope you all get a bfp too


----------



## dragonfly26

Warning tmi: 
So two nights ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was probably about two tablespoons of brown tinged mucus. I of course freaked out called ob. He said to put my feet up and relax. Didnt mention or even say anything about it being mucus plug. I of course google and figure that's what it must have been. But it says that it can regenerate. Now yesterday no incidents. Last night woke up with a few pains in bump. And today I have been having horrible tmi diarrhea all day, but no pains. I'm just starting to wonder if its coincidence or if this could start something and I should be worried.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Warning tmi:
> So two nights ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was probably about two tablespoons of brown tinged mucus. I of course freaked out called ob. He said to put my feet up and relax. Didnt mention or even say anything about it being mucus plug. I of course google and figure that's what it must have been. But it says that it can regenerate. Now yesterday no incidents. Last night woke up with a few pains in bump. And today I have been having horrible tmi diarrhea all day, but no pains. I'm just starting to wonder if its coincidence or if this could start something and I should be worried.

Did the pains before feel like contractions at all? I would think if he felt it was a bad thing he would have wanted to see you, but maybe you should give him another call just to check.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I just can't stop smiling.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :happydance: omg nlb I knew you would get bfp I had such a good feeling when you said you were late!
CONGRATS!
Woooooooooooot! These lines are super amazing.
Praying for a super sticky bean for you xo my lines on the last two pregnancies where no where near that dark so I'm sure everything is perfect.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Warning tmi:
> So two nights ago I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was probably about two tablespoons of brown tinged mucus. I of course freaked out called ob. He said to put my feet up and relax. Didnt mention or even say anything about it being mucus plug. I of course google and figure that's what it must have been. But it says that it can regenerate. Now yesterday no incidents. Last night woke up with a few pains in bump. And today I have been having horrible tmi diarrhea all day, but no pains. I'm just starting to wonder if its coincidence or if this could start something and I should be worried.

Might just have been a tummy bug or eaten something that didn't quite agree with you?
I know the mucus plug can come out in little bits then build itself back up again. Have you been super busy? Praying everything is ok xo


----------



## Misscalais

So I'm CD30 today. Been having cramps and feeling yucky so I'm really hoping if doesnt take too long for AF to start. I started bleeding on CD 33 with the chemical and got AF CD 34 after MC so I'm presuming its not too far away. :)


----------



## athena87

So I had something strange today. Dh and I bd'd after I go to wipe the outside off and there was blood, it's cd 18 so idk what's going on but I put in a softcup and nothing else. But the bding wasn't rough or anything like that so I don't know what's going on. 

Misscalais when will you test if af doesn't come?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> So I had something strange today. Dh and I bd'd after I go to wipe the outside off and there was blood, it's cd 18 so idk what's going on but I put in a softcup and nothing else. But the bding wasn't rough or anything like that so I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Misscalais when will you test if af doesn't come?

Do you know if you have ovulated yet Hun? Could it be IB? Also I've read that sometimes when you ovulated you can get ovulation bleeding.
I think ill buy some tests on Monday and ill test Tuesday morning with fmu if AF hasn't arrived by then. I'm feeling wet down there and keep checking to see if its AF. It's normally like that before she comes.


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I've read that you can bleed a bit with ovulation too. Was there a lot or just a little bit?

Misscalais, I am crossing my fingers so tight that AF says away! We will be testing together, so maybe this whole cycle messed up thing with me isn't all that bad :) My AF isn't due until the 9th though, but as soon as those 10 miu test get here, I'm gonna go for it lol


----------



## CJGirl

Correction AF is due the 11th. I forgot today was the first and was looking at July on FF.


----------



## athena87

I'm not sure if oved. With pcos it's hard to say without temping. The opk's never got dark but I also was drinking a lot of water and other things lol so I never got a good sample for the tests.


----------



## athena87

I think I finally got a positive. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I think I finally got a positive. :flower:

Looks good :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Looks positive to me!! 
Do any of you know of a natural safe for kids/toddler mosquito repellant? They are so horrible I couldn't even go outside today with my lo. I don't like the idea of putting crap that comes in store bought repellant on her.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Looks positive to me!!
> Do any of you know of a natural safe for kids/toddler mosquito repellant? They are so horrible I couldn't even go outside today with my lo. I don't like the idea of putting crap that comes in store bought repellant on her.

I have some called, Kids Herbal Armor. I can't remember where I bought it though.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> athena, I've read that you can bleed a bit with ovulation too. Was there a lot or just a little bit?
> 
> Misscalais, I am crossing my fingers so tight that AF says away! We will be testing together, so maybe this whole cycle messed up thing with me isn't all that bad :) My AF isn't due until the 9th though, but as soon as those 10 miu test get here, I'm gonna go for it lol

Thanks Hun :) I'm excited for you I'm hoping your crazy AF has helped you get bfp keeping everything crossed for you :)
Hubby and I BD this morning and when I got up and went to the loo and when I wiped there was two dots of blood, one with the 1st wipe and one with the 2nd wipe about as big as a cotton bud tip. Checked CP there was no blood in there at all CP closed medium and soft. I have no idea what's going on with my body ATM.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I think I finally got a positive. :flower:

Looks good Hun! So exciting. Is this the darkest you've had so far?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> athena, I've read that you can bleed a bit with ovulation too. Was there a lot or just a little bit?
> 
> Misscalais, I am crossing my fingers so tight that AF says away! We will be testing together, so maybe this whole cycle messed up thing with me isn't all that bad :) My AF isn't due until the 9th though, but as soon as those 10 miu test get here, I'm gonna go for it lol
> 
> Thanks Hun :) I'm excited for you I'm hoping your crazy AF has helped you get bfp keeping everything crossed for you :)
> Hubby and I BD this morning and when I got up and went to the loo and when I wiped there was two dots of blood, one with the 1st wipe and one with the 2nd wipe about as big as a cotton bud tip. Checked CP there was no blood in there at all CP closed medium and soft. I have no idea what's going on with my body ATM.Click to expand...

We only BD twice, but they were on good days I think.

When is AF due for you? Maybe it's IB! FX!


----------



## athena87

Yea it is the darkest, just took another and it was light.Got a better pic earlier but didn't have Internet to post it. iPads are not the best picture takers. Anyways we are finally home. We have a long day tomorrow with church, then our vbs starts tomorrow night. It was a crazy day and we are so glad to be home. We had at least a thousand people ahead of us in line at immigration. The line stretched at least a half a mile and it took 10 min to get to the end to get in line. We thought for sure we were spending the night in the airport. We got off the plane at 5:00 got in line and didn't get to immigration til 7:00 our flight was at 7:15, luckily two ladies in line in front of us lived in Dallas and helped us out a lot. They checked their phone to check our flight and it was bumped to 7:45. We got through claimed our luggage went through customs, where there were about 100 Korean people that didn't speak English and all had express passes. They all tried to go to the counters 4 at a time which you can't do and then didn't take there laptops out of their bags and kept having to come back and didn't understand so the customs workers would have to take them out. It was crazy. We got out of there at 7:25 had to go recheck our bags, get on the sky train to go to our terminal, we were in D and our flight was in A so we get on the train it of course stops at every terminal before getting to ours and we had to run to the gate. Got there right at 7:45 for the plane to sit and wait til 8:30 for other people on the plane. But hey we said let the plane wait, we all had to stand in that crazy line and we were going home. My father-in-law had all kinds of people praying us home because he has to preach in the morning and didn't want us to have to sleep in the airport.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> We only BD twice, but they were on good days I think.
> 
> When is AF due for you? Maybe it's IB! FX!

Well hopefully that's all you needed Hun :) 
I honestly don't know when AF is due because of the chemical I'm not sure if that messes with your cycle or not but I think I'd be due around today it's CD31 today and I think AF normally comes around CD30-31 but between CD28-34 is normal for me. No other bleeding as of yet managed to get my hands on some tests today bfn.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Yea it is the darkest, just took another and it was light.Got a better pic earlier but didn't have Internet to post it. iPads are not the best picture takers. Anyways we are finally home. We have a long day tomorrow with church, then our vbs starts tomorrow night. It was a crazy day and we are so glad to be home. We had at least a thousand people ahead of us in line at immigration. The line stretched at least a half a mile and it took 10 min to get to the end to get in line. We thought for sure we were spending the night in the airport. We got off the plane at 5:00 got in line and didn't get to immigration til 7:00 our flight was at 7:15, luckily two ladies in line in front of us lived in Dallas and helped us out a lot. They checked their phone to check our flight and it was bumped to 7:45. We got through claimed our luggage went through customs, where there were about 100 Korean people that didn't speak English and all had express passes. They all tried to go to the counters 4 at a time which you can't do and then didn't take there laptops out of their bags and kept having to come back and didn't understand so the customs workers would have to take them out. It was crazy. We got out of there at 7:25 had to go recheck our bags, get on the sky train to go to our terminal, we were in D and our flight was in A so we get on the train it of course stops at every terminal before getting to ours and we had to run to the gate. Got there right at 7:45 for the plane to sit and wait til 8:30 for other people on the plane. But hey we said let the plane wait, we all had to stand in that crazy line and we were going home. My father-in-law had all kinds of people praying us home because he has to preach in the morning and didn't want us to have to sleep in the airport.

Oh gosh that sounds terrible, bet you're glad that's all over sounded horrible.
I hope your holiday was really good though?
I didn't get any proper pos tests this mth I tested until like CD17-18 I think and got over it. I'm going to try vitex next cycle and try get my hands on some smiley face opks.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais you may want look into vitex before you get it. It can mess your cycles up if you have regular cycles. I don't have regular cycles and it made me bleed a lot so I stopped taking it.


----------



## athena87

Oh and yes the vacation was amazing. We got to relax in the pool all week. I got lots of sun as you can see from my tan lines lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais you may want look into vitex before you get it. It can mess your cycles up if you have regular cycles. I don't have regular cycles and it made me bleed a lot so I stopped taking it.

Ok thanks hun I don't have regular cycles. Well I don't miss cycles but they are all over the place. CD32 today still no AF. 
I've did a lot of research on it last night and there were a few women that said the same as you. I'm going to try it anyway. Anything is worth trying at the moment lol.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Oh and yes the vacation was amazing. We got to relax in the pool all week. I got lots of sun as you can see from my tan lines lol

Lol you're gorgeous! I'm glad you had a relaxing time :)


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls so a good friend of mine just sent me a maybe baby saliva ovulation tester. I'm super excited to use it next cycle. No peeing on sticks for me! Lol. Hopefully I'll get to see some furning at O time. I just need AF to hurry up already. I've heard a lot of women say they are hard to use and gave up after a while. So hopefully ill be ok using it. All you have to do is put your saliva on the screen screw it back on wait 10 mins then look down the tube lol.


----------



## nlb

Well I went to the restroom and notice I am having some spotting. I don't want to loose the baby it makes me very scared


----------



## CJGirl

Wow athena! That sounds exhausting! I'm glad y'all made it home safely and had a good trip.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well I went to the restroom and notice I am having some spotting. I don't want to loose the baby it makes me very scared

I'm sorry. I know that is scary, but if it makes you feel better I spotted with DD early on and everything was fine. I just had to take it easy. When is your dr appt again?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls so a good friend of mine just sent me a maybe baby saliva ovulation tester. I'm super excited to use it next cycle. No peeing on sticks for me! Lol. Hopefully I'll get to see some furning at O time. I just need AF to hurry up already. I've heard a lot of women say they are hard to use and gave up after a while. So hopefully ill be ok using it. All you have to do is put your saliva on the screen screw it back on wait 10 mins then look down the tube lol.

I've never heard of that before! lol so what are you looking for after you wait? Does it change colors or something?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the restroom and notice I am having some spotting. I don't want to loose the baby it makes me very scared
> 
> I'm sorry. I know that is scary, but if it makes you feel better I spotted with DD early on and everything was fine. I just had to take it easy. When is your dr appt again?Click to expand...

My appt is not till Thursday. That does make me feel better. I never spotted with my son so it scared me


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, spotting is very common. Try not to stress to much I know it's hard. What color is the blood?
Athena, sound like you had a heck of a time getting home, glad you made it to the plane and sound slime yoh were pretty darn patient about it. Sound like a fun trip. And love the pic! I wish I would tan I swear I either just burn, peel then white again or get nothing. 
Cjgirl, did you get the tests in the mail yet? Can't wait for more testing! I have my fingers crossed and praying for more bfps!!!! 
Misscalais, I have never heard of a test like that, hmm il have to look it up. What does the vitex do? You seem to get late bfps so maybe your not out this cycle!!!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, spotting is very common. Try not to stress to much I know it's hard. What color is the blood?
> Athena, sound like you had a heck of a time getting home, glad you made it to the plane and sound slime yoh were pretty darn patient about it. Sound like a fun trip. And love the pic! I wish I would tan I swear I either just burn, peel then white again or get nothing.
> Cjgirl, did you get the tests in the mail yet? Can't wait for more testing! I have my fingers crossed and praying for more bfps!!!!
> Misscalais, I have never heard of a test like that, hmm il have to look it up. What does the vitex do? You seem to get late bfps so maybe your not out this cycle!!!

It was a lite pink color


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well I went to the restroom and notice I am having some spotting. I don't want to loose the baby it makes me very scared

Try not to stress Hun it can be completely normal. If its just spotting its most probably left over IB coming out and the little egg getting nice and snug in there :) praying all will be well.


----------



## Misscalais

https://www.maybebaby.com.au/maybe-...w-to-use-the-maybe-baby-easy-ovulation-tester
Here is a link that explains it all but basically what it is is a little microscope, you put your saliva on the lens and you pop it back on press the light at the bottom and there is three different things u can see in your cycle.
When your in non fertile period it just looks like little bubbles or pebbles, when you are gearing up to O it will be a mix of people plus slight ferning ( literally looks like a plant fern leaf ) then when you are ovulating it will be full ferning so the whole screen will be little ferns :) it's reusable so you can use it for mths if need be with nothing extra to buy. 
Vitex a herb and its like a natural fertility aid. Works for some but not for others, it basically helps you ovulate boosts progesterone production and regulates your cycle :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, spotting is very common. Try not to stress to much I know it's hard. What color is the blood?
> Athena, sound like you had a heck of a time getting home, glad you made it to the plane and sound slime yoh were pretty darn patient about it. Sound like a fun trip. And love the pic! I wish I would tan I swear I either just burn, peel then white again or get nothing.
> Cjgirl, did you get the tests in the mail yet? Can't wait for more testing! I have my fingers crossed and praying for more bfps!!!!
> Misscalais, I have never heard of a test like that, hmm il have to look it up. What does the vitex do? You seem to get late bfps so maybe your not out this cycle!!!

I hope that's what it is but I don't think so unfortunately :( tested again today bfn. I'm in limbo lol


----------



## nlb

:cry:Well I think I'm loosing the pregnancy. I woke up and was bleeding a lot like if Af was here. I'm so upset.:cry:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> :cry:Well I think I'm loosing the pregnancy. I woke up and was bleeding a lot like if Af was here. I'm so upset.:cry:

I'm so sorry :( Maybe you can get in to see the dr sooner and find out what is going on. I will be praying for you.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, spotting is very common. Try not to stress to much I know it's hard. What color is the blood?
> Athena, sound like you had a heck of a time getting home, glad you made it to the plane and sound slime yoh were pretty darn patient about it. Sound like a fun trip. And love the pic! I wish I would tan I swear I either just burn, peel then white again or get nothing.
> Cjgirl, did you get the tests in the mail yet? Can't wait for more testing! I have my fingers crossed and praying for more bfps!!!!
> Misscalais, I have never heard of a test like that, hmm il have to look it up. What does the vitex do? You seem to get late bfps so maybe your not out this cycle!!!

I got my tests a little while ago and couldn't wait to take one. It was BFN, but it had only been like 45 mins since I had last peed lol I should have waited. I will test with FMU and let you know in the morning!


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> :cry:Well I think I'm loosing the pregnancy. I woke up and was bleeding a lot like if Af was here. I'm so upset.:cry:

Oh no, I am so sorry. I hope that's not what is happening. Is there anyway to see doc sooner?


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Nlb, spotting is very common. Try not to stress to much I know it's hard. What color is the blood?
> Athena, sound like you had a heck of a time getting home, glad you made it to the plane and sound slime yoh were pretty darn patient about it. Sound like a fun trip. And love the pic! I wish I would tan I swear I either just burn, peel then white again or get nothing.
> Cjgirl, did you get the tests in the mail yet? Can't wait for more testing! I have my fingers crossed and praying for more bfps!!!!
> Misscalais, I have never heard of a test like that, hmm il have to look it up. What does the vitex do? You seem to get late bfps so maybe your not out this cycle!!!
> 
> I got my tests a little while ago and couldn't wait to take one. It was BFN, but it had only been like 45 mins since I had last peed lol I should have waited. I will test with FMU and let you know in the morning!Click to expand...

Can't wait to hear results tomorrow!


----------



## athena87

Oh nlb I hope that is not the case. I'm praying for you.


----------



## athena87

I went to the bathroom earlier and had some spotting. Trying not to get too excited.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I went to the bathroom earlier and had some spotting. Trying not to get too excited.

FX!:dust:


----------



## nlb

I went to the er and we had a miscarriage. The dr did an ultrasound and said that there was still tissue from the conception and my hcg levels are very low. He told us to take it easy and to watch it because it could be a tubular pregnancy but if not it will pass through. I hope it's not. I've been upset since last night. I have to go back to my Obgyn for a follow up on Thursday and I will ask her when I can try again.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> :cry:Well I think I'm loosing the pregnancy. I woke up and was bleeding a lot like if Af was here. I'm so upset.:cry:

Oh no :( best see if you can pop into the Dr and get a hcg progression they should see you right away if you tell them you are bleeding. I'm so sorry Hun. When I went through the MC I feb I googled the crap out of early bleeding and some girls have had a fair bit of bleeding and bub still be ok. I'd pop into the ER and get them to do bloods if you can get into the Dr. Keeping fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:
 

> I went to the er and we had a miscarriage. The dr did an ultrasound and said that there was still tissue from the conception and my hcg levels are very low. He told us to take it easy and to watch it because it could be a tubular pregnancy but if not it will pass through. I hope it's not. I've been upset since last night. I have to go back to my Obgyn for a follow up on Thursday and I will ask her when I can try again.

Oh Hun :cry: I'm so sorry. I didn't read this next page until I replied to your 1st one.
My heart breaks for you. It's just not fair, thinking of you and sending lots of love and prayers your way. There's nothing we can say that will take the pain away but we are all here for you xo


----------



## Misscalais

Lol Cjgirl! Can't wait to hear your next results, how many DPO are you now?
Athena how exciting! FXed for you! 
CD33 for me today. Crampy and really gassy ( sorry tmi ) :blush: I thought AF had finally shown her face this morning but was just a bit of clear/wet discharge. Cramps are getting worse so hoping that's a good sign I won't be in limbo for too much longer :)


----------



## dragonfly26

nlb said:


> I went to the er and we had a miscarriage. The dr did an ultrasound and said that there was still tissue from the conception and my hcg levels are very low. He told us to take it easy and to watch it because it could be a tubular pregnancy but if not it will pass through. I hope it's not. I've been upset since last night. I have to go back to my Obgyn for a follow up on Thursday and I will ask her when I can try again.

I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hugs: Know that we are here for you!


----------



## athena87

Nlb I am so sorry. I am praying for you. I hate all the loss that has been in this forum lately.


----------



## athena87

So I went to the bathroom again earlier and had a lump of brown cm, then nothing this last time. I pray that it is implantation.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> I went to the er and we had a miscarriage. The dr did an ultrasound and said that there was still tissue from the conception and my hcg levels are very low. He told us to take it easy and to watch it because it could be a tubular pregnancy but if not it will pass through. I hope it's not. I've been upset since last night. I have to go back to my Obgyn for a follow up on Thursday and I will ask her when I can try again.

I'm so sorry:hugs: We are always here for you. I will be thinking about you and praying. :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Lol Cjgirl! Can't wait to hear your next results, how many DPO are you now?
> Athena how exciting! FXed for you!
> CD33 for me today. Crampy and really gassy ( sorry tmi ) :blush: I thought AF had finally shown her face this morning but was just a bit of clear/wet discharge. Cramps are getting worse so hoping that's a good sign I won't be in limbo for too much longer :)

I'm like 6 dpo I think CD21. This is the day I got AF last time, so fx that doesn't happy again and even if I don't get a BFP hopefully my cycle is back to normal.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> So I went to the bathroom again earlier and had a lump of brown cm, then nothing this last time. I pray that it is implantation.

Sounds very promising Athena! FXed! When will you test?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm like 6 dpo I think CD21. This is the day I got AF last time, so fx that doesn't happy again and even if I don't get a BFP hopefully my cycle is back to normal.

Ok, FXed! I'm really hoping this is your mth.


----------



## athena87

Idk misscalais, I want to do it without my hubby knowing cause I want to surprise him if I am. But I have quite a few dip strips so probably soon lol.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol I never test with hubby there either I like to surprise him too :)
I finally have some pink CM today so hoping AF will be full blown by the morning I'm so ready for a new cycle. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate at all so I'm ready! Lol


----------



## dragonfly26

Sounds very promising Athena. How many dpo are you? 
Cjgirl, did you test this morning? 
Misscalais. Hope af comes so you can move on to next cycle. 
Nlb, how are you Hun? Thinking of you and sending. Prayers your way.


----------



## nlb

I here. I've just been crying on and off. I told my husband next time we are telling no one in the family until we go to the dr. Because now I have to tell them about the miscarrage and every time it upsets me. I try not to cry but its really hard


----------



## athena87

Im not sure on dpo. I got a pos test Saturday but I could've had on before that but tests were too watered down. I had strandge bleeding on Thursday so I guess maybe 4 dpo but I'm not really sure. Today I've had some pressure in my lower abdomen and gas, but they are probably just related.


----------



## nlb

Well my 4 year old keeps asking me if my baby is growing. I wasn't sure how to tell him so I told him that the baby was sick and so god took him home with him. but that he shouldn't worry we will try to get him another bother or sister soon. After I droped him off I couldn't stop crying


----------



## athena87

Oh nlb I am so sorry I'll bet that was hard.


----------



## CJGirl

BFN again this morning.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well my 4 year old keeps asking me if my baby is growing. I wasn't sure how to tell him so I told him that the baby was sick and so god took him home with him. but that he shouldn't worry we will try to get him another bother or sister soon. After I droped him off I couldn't stop crying

Aww Hun :( I'm sorry you have to go through this.
It's ok to cry, I still cry and its been 15 weeks since I miscarried. It's such a hard thing to go through and no one should ever have to go through it. Especially girls like you that have been trying for so long.
I didn't tell our boys about either pregnancy so I didn't have to face telling them that must be so hard for you. And only told my sister and mum both times so texted them to tell them and put a little poem on Facebook about my angel babies cause there were so many pregnant friends complaining about their pregnancies, they all shut up for a bit after that.
Sending lots of :hugs: to you. Grieve how ever long you need to. It gets easier but the pain stays xoxo


----------



## Misscalais

AF is here, oh my Lordy is she ever I'm in agony! But glad she's finally reared her ugly head.
I bought my vitex today so we will see how that goes for me.
Cjgirl sorry about the bfn fingers crossed for it to show soon :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well my 4 year old keeps asking me if my baby is growing. I wasn't sure how to tell him so I told him that the baby was sick and so god took him home with him. but that he shouldn't worry we will try to get him another bother or sister soon. After I droped him off I couldn't stop crying

I'm so sorry. I know there is nothing we can say to make it better so know that there are lots of thoughts and love being sent your way :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

A girl who I went to high school with and am now only friends with on FB had been TTC for 3 1/2 years. She had endured countless fertility treatments and finally was able to get in vitro. One of the embryos implanted and has begun to grow. Through all of this she has shared her story on FB and although I do not talk about my TTC troubles on there, she has been a source of comfort and a feeling of not being alone in a place other than on here with you girls. Any way, she posted something the other day that I wanted to share with you. She assured the FB world that she would not hurt anyone else by complaining on FB, or otherwise, about her pregnancy. That with every wave of sickness or backache, she would be thankful for her miracle. After clicking the link, it is the second entry entitled Complaining. I was very touched by this, since lately it seems there has been a lot of pregnancy related complaining on there. I may not talk about TTC and those people not know, but I feel like they should think about who they may be hurting by doing it. I like how the author of this blog explains it.

https://trialsbringjoy.wordpress.com


----------



## athena87

Had another good sign. I have been checking my cervix, it was low earlier today. I thought maybe af was going to start early because I'm having brown cm again. But I just checked it again and it is high again.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> A girl who I went to high school with and am now only friends with on FB had been TTC for 3 1/2 years. She had endured countless fertility treatments and finally was able to get in vitro. One of the embryos implanted and has begun to grow. Through all of this she has shared her story on FB and although I do not talk about my TTC troubles on there, she has been a source of comfort and a feeling of not being alone in a place other than on here with you girls. Any way, she posted something the other day that I wanted to share with you. She assured the FB world that she would not hurt anyone else by complaining on FB, or otherwise, about her pregnancy. That with every wave of sickness or backache, she would be thankful for her miracle. After clicking the link, it is the second entry entitled Complaining. I was very touched by this, since lately it seems there has been a lot of pregnancy related complaining on there. I may not talk about TTC and those people not know, but I feel like they should think about who they may be hurting by doing it. I like how the author of this blog explains it.
> 
> https://trialsbringjoy.wordpress.com

Made me cry, it's so true. And people just don't stop and think about that friend that is ttc longer than they care to think and complain about the pregnancy that happened in the blink of an eye and every single thing it's so upsetting. I contemplated actually deleting one of my friends because I couldn't bear to read another complaint. She's now 15 weeks and the newest complaint is that she is so huge her back is hurting so bad she needs to sleep with a hot water bottle and a pregnancy pillow, 15 weeks! I can't imagine how bad she's going to be complaining once she is term :-/ I will hide her from my news feed if need be lol. I'm all for the graceful complainers like 'oh my darling baby I love you so, but if I can't poop in the next day I will explode, literally' funniest thing I've ever read.
I'm praying for all our bfps, everyday I hope to wake and read that one of you girls has got your bfp. And it's sad mth after mth, loss after loss it's just not fair and I think we all deserve morning sickness, heartburn, sore backs and achy hips, constipation and insomnia I swear I'm going to be so happy when I feel all those things again because I know now how truly blessed a women is to be able to go through it all for that sweet baby to hold in your arms at the end. :) you girls are truly amazing! I wish I lived closer to hug you all.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Had another good sign. I have been checking my cervix, it was low earlier today. I thought maybe af was going to start early because I'm having brown cm again. But I just checked it again and it is high again.

Yay fingers crossed Hun! I wish it was time for you to test already lol!


----------



## CJGirl

athena, fingers crossed so tight for you! :)

Misscalais, I have hidden people on FB because of the complaining. I'm ready for some happy news on here too. I honestly don't know what I would do without y'all. I don't talk about TTC with anyone anymore. Well beside DH, but I usually don't talk much about it with him other than the BD schedule lol He is going back to the lab this morning to give a second sample, so hopefully we will hear back about that really soon! I got a BFN again this morning, but it is still really early I guess.


----------



## nlb

Hope everyone is doing ok today. I was wondering if ya knew how long you bleed with a miscarriage and when can I start trying again?


----------



## dragonfly26

For me it was 8 or 9 days and I tried right away I got my current bfp that next cycle. I would say if your up for it go for! I'm sorry you are even having to deal with this. Sending prayers your way


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> athena, fingers crossed so tight for you! :)
> 
> Misscalais, I have hidden people on FB because of the complaining. I'm ready for some happy news on here too. I honestly don't know what I would do without y'all. I don't talk about TTC with anyone anymore. Well beside DH, but I usually don't talk much about it with him other than the BD schedule lol He is going back to the lab this morning to give a second sample, so hopefully we will hear back about that really soon! I got a BFN again this morning, but it is still really early I guess.

Yeah neither do I. I don't even talk to hubby about it any more. I just make sure I turn the moves on when I think I might be ovulating lol! You girls are my support through this :) 
How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today. I was wondering if ya knew how long you bleed with a miscarriage and when can I start trying again?

I bled 7 days the 1st time and 6 days with the chemical but spotted for a bout a day as well. My Dr told me to wait one cycle after the 1st one but we just BD as normal and the same with this one but I don't think I ovulated at all so it must have thrown my body out of wack.
It's really up to you and when you feel ready. I think the main reason they like you to wait the one cycle cause its hard to give an accurate due date but I don't think that even matters :) xo


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> athena, fingers crossed so tight for you! :)
> 
> Misscalais, I have hidden people on FB because of the complaining. I'm ready for some happy news on here too. I honestly don't know what I would do without y'all. I don't talk about TTC with anyone anymore. Well beside DH, but I usually don't talk much about it with him other than the BD schedule lol He is going back to the lab this morning to give a second sample, so hopefully we will hear back about that really soon! I got a BFN again this morning, but it is still really early I guess.
> 
> Yeah neither do I. I don't even talk to hubby about it any more. I just make sure I turn the moves on when I think I might be ovulating lol! You girls are my support through this :)
> How many DPO are you now?Click to expand...

If I ovulated when FF says, I'm about 8dpo.


----------



## Misscalais

Thought this seemed fitting for our previous discussions :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> If I ovulated when FF says, I'm about 8dpo.

Ok so eggy might not have even implanted yet :) still lots of hope.
How long after hubbies 2nd sample do you hear anything?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thought this seemed fitting for our previous discussions :)

I love this :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> If I ovulated when FF says, I'm about 8dpo.
> 
> Ok so eggy might not have even implanted yet :) still lots of hope.
> How long after hubbies 2nd sample do you hear anything?Click to expand...

We can call about results on Friday. I am so anxious! I want to know now!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> We can call about results on Friday. I am so anxious! I want to know now!

Aww I hope the next few days go really quickly. Praying his little swimmers are just fine.
I just found out one of my old high school besties is pregnant and due in the mth I was. She hid that one well lol she's having a little boy. She has a DD and a step DD so I think this is a nice surprise for her family. She had a secret wedding a few mths ago as well very sneaky she's being lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I'll be praying is well with dh's little men. Definitely to early to be getting discouraged by bfn's. 
Athena how are you? Have you tested?
Misscalais, glad to hear af showed and least the not waiting in limbo. 
Nlb, how are you doing?


----------



## dragonfly26

I have booked a 3d ultrasound for Saturday. I am so excited. We didnt do one with dd1 because its as a little pricy. This is the same place we did the gender scan at and they put that money towards an additional visit so it ends up being only $40. So I couldn't pass it up. I'm super excited!


----------



## athena87

Yea I tested. I think I got a faint but I couldn't get a good pic and I won't believe anything til I get a good solid positive.
Nlb I hope you are doing better, been praying for you.
Misscalais thank goodness af showed up and you can get onto the next cycle.
Cjgirl fxed for you too. Hope the swimmers are good.
Dragonfly my sister got a 3d done with her 2nd pregnancy and we all got to go in and watch.


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you athena! Keep us posted!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm glad too ever since the MC in feb my AFs have been hell horridly heavy and very clotty not sure what the deal with that is, I was like this before having kids too but it all settled when I had Seth. 
Dragonfly how exciting I wanted to get one with DS2 but hubby wouldn't let me lol! Let us know how it goes when you have it I'm definitely getting one done with next baby.
Athena how exciting FXed it is bfp! 
Nlb hope you're doing ok.


----------



## CJGirl

We are leaving a little bit to go camping for the weekend, so I will talk to you girls on monday. Hopefully, we will get DH's results later today. We are waiting for the dr to call back. I'm nervous and anxious to hear back! I got another BFN on an IC this morning, but I am taking a regular and digi FRER with me. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## dragonfly26

Have fun camping! I'll be praying you get your bfp. I would be so impatient waiti g for those results from the doctor. 
Athena did you test today?


----------



## dragonfly26

Have fun camping! I'll be praying you get your bfp. I would be so impatient waiti g for those results from the doctor. 
Athena did you test today?


----------



## CJGirl

Hey girls! I wasn't going to test this morning, but I changed my mind and used a FRER and got a good, fairly dark BFP!!!!:happydance: I am so happy, but nervous! I started shaking and crying! I had to tell DD I'm allergic to the wood in the cabin and it's making my eyes water too much lol I will take my digital tomorrow morning! Oh and at least for me, ICs must not be worth it because I just got a BFN on one yesterday and it was suppose to be super sensitive!


----------



## athena87

Omg cjgirl congrats. I am so excited for you. 
I got a bfn, I kind of feel like af is on her way.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Hey girls! I wasn't going to test this morning, but I changed my mind and used a FRER and got a good, fairly dark BFP!!!!:happydance: I am so happy, but nervous! I started shaking and crying! I had to tell DD I'm allergic to the wood in the cabin and it's making my eyes water too much lol I will take my digital tomorrow morning! Oh and at least for me, ICs must not be worth it because I just got a BFN on one yesterday and it was suppose to be super sensitive!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: this is GREAT news!!! I am sooooo freaking excited!!! Woohoo!! So everything must be ok with dh's swimmers! Congrats hun, I am so happy for you!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## nlb

Congrats cjgirl I'm so happy for you. I hope everything go's great.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks y'all! The dr never called DH back yesterday, but I guess that's okay lol I will be going to get a blood test at my school health center on monday morning and then I have to call the hemotologist. I always forget that 9 months of stomach injections are coming my way. Hopefully everything will be okay. We aren't telling anyone, except my mom, for a good while. 

athena, I hope af stays away for you!

I hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## athena87

I've made a decision that if af starts I'm going to give Clomid a shot. I had a ttc psychic reading and I'm really surprised at how accurate she was. I'll share it with you.

When I connect with your energy, I feel your aura is mainly purple and blue. Your aura is the energy center that makes up who you are in a sense, and can give a lot of insight into what your personality is like, or anything that is going on in your life. Purple is indicative of devotion, healing abilities, loving, kindness, and compassion. It is also can be associated with high spirituality, religious connectedness, purification, affection, gentleness, charm, and peacefulness. You have a sense of intuitive understanding and special intimacy. Blue symbolizes communication, speech, expression, imagination, and freedom. When I notice this color in someone&#8217;s aura, they usually have a positive spiritual outlook on life. Also, those who are highly developed psychically will reflect this color. Blue will calm and bring peace. Blue represents truth, wisdom, heaven, eternity, devotion, tranquility, loyalty and openness. 
With your current TTC path, I do feel that there are a few things that are yet to be finalized in your TTC path that you will have to work on, and I feel this has to do with regulating your cycles and ovulation. I do not feel that ovulation is occurring every cycle, and with this, that a visit to your doctor about what could be done, or perhaps what would help would be a great idea.
With timing, I am being shown the month of August as being significant to this baby. All of us do not have cycles that begin and end in one month, so the month that starts the cycle in which you conceive can definitely be tied to that month that I see. It can be also conception, when you get a positive pregnancy test, or birth timing. I see the number 6 associated with this, which can be that you will ovulate, or find out you're pregnant on this date, or it can be the number of cycles before you&#8217;re pregnant. I know that seems like a wide range of things, but numbers are just that-numbers, so it is hard to pinpoint significance, but keep those in mind. I do feel you will have a girl.
With pregnancy, I am being shown a lot of indecision with what you want to do with the nursery, your birth plan, your baby shower, and all that goes into it. I do feel you will be a little overwhelmed with everything that will be happening. Thankfully, I don&#8217;t feel you will have many negative pregnancy symptoms right off the bat which will make you feel a tad worried that everything is going okay, and also relieved at the same time. Sometimes its great if we don&#8217;t feel anything cruddy in the beginning or at all, so count your blessings. I see you taking pregnancy tests even after your BFP because you're going to be a little paranoid and so excited about it. Overall, I see gestational diabetes as being a caution for you, so make sure to avoid a lot of sugars or fruits that are high in sugar to be on the safe side. The number that I see associated with birth is 8. This can be your due date the date or time you give birth, or the number of hours you labor. I do feel your daughter will have greenish eyes and mousey brown hair.


----------



## athena87

This may be tmi, I've had a large amount of yellow tinted white cm. I'm talking like for two days now I thought af started it was so wet down there, but it was just lots of cm. anyone ever had that.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, quite the reading. Is that something they email you? How many dpo are you? When I got my bfp's I always had a lot of cm and though it was af. Hopefully it's a good signs!


----------



## athena87

Yea you have to pay for it though she has pregnancy ones too where she will tell you about your baby


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks y'all! The dr never called DH back yesterday, but I guess that's okay lol I will be going to get a blood test at my school health center on monday morning and then I have to call the hemotologist. I always forget that 9 months of stomach injections are coming my way. Hopefully everything will be okay. We aren't telling anyone, except my mom, for a good while.
> 
> athena, I hope af stays away for you!
> 
> I hope you are all having a great weekend!

Oh my goodness! CONGRATULATIONS! That's just the BEST news I'm so very happy for you girl! :happydance: H&H 9 mths Hun! Oh my goodness that's just fantastic news. That weird AF must have been needed for you. 
Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I've made a decision that if af starts I'm going to give Clomid a shot. I had a ttc psychic reading and I'm really surprised at how accurate she was. I'll share it with you.
> 
> When I connect with your energy, I feel your aura is mainly purple and blue. Your aura is the energy center that makes up who you are in a sense, and can give a lot of insight into what your personality is like, or anything that is going on in your life. Purple is indicative of devotion, healing abilities, loving, kindness, and compassion. It is also can be associated with high spirituality, religious connectedness, purification, affection, gentleness, charm, and peacefulness. You have a sense of intuitive understanding and special intimacy. Blue symbolizes communication, speech, expression, imagination, and freedom. When I notice this color in someone&#8217;s aura, they usually have a positive spiritual outlook on life. Also, those who are highly developed psychically will reflect this color. Blue will calm and bring peace. Blue represents truth, wisdom, heaven, eternity, devotion, tranquility, loyalty and openness.
> With your current TTC path, I do feel that there are a few things that are yet to be finalized in your TTC path that you will have to work on, and I feel this has to do with regulating your cycles and ovulation. I do not feel that ovulation is occurring every cycle, and with this, that a visit to your doctor about what could be done, or perhaps what would help would be a great idea.
> With timing, I am being shown the month of August as being significant to this baby. All of us do not have cycles that begin and end in one month, so the month that starts the cycle in which you conceive can definitely be tied to that month that I see. It can be also conception, when you get a positive pregnancy test, or birth timing. I see the number 6 associated with this, which can be that you will ovulate, or find out you're pregnant on this date, or it can be the number of cycles before you&#8217;re pregnant. I know that seems like a wide range of things, but numbers are just that-numbers, so it is hard to pinpoint significance, but keep those in mind. I do feel you will have a girl.
> With pregnancy, I am being shown a lot of indecision with what you want to do with the nursery, your birth plan, your baby shower, and all that goes into it. I do feel you will be a little overwhelmed with everything that will be happening. Thankfully, I don&#8217;t feel you will have many negative pregnancy symptoms right off the bat which will make you feel a tad worried that everything is going okay, and also relieved at the same time. Sometimes its great if we don&#8217;t feel anything cruddy in the beginning or at all, so count your blessings. I see you taking pregnancy tests even after your BFP because you're going to be a little paranoid and so excited about it. Overall, I see gestational diabetes as being a caution for you, so make sure to avoid a lot of sugars or fruits that are high in sugar to be on the safe side. The number that I see associated with birth is 8. This can be your due date the date or time you give birth, or the number of hours you labor. I do feel your daughter will have greenish eyes and mousey brown hair.

Wow that's crazy! I do hope you get your bfp this cycle though. Then you can be bump buddies with Cjgirl :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> This may be tmi, I've had a large amount of yellow tinted white cm. I'm talking like for two days now I thought af started it was so wet down there, but it was just lots of cm. anyone ever had that.

I also was very wet down there when I've got my bfps, definitely can be a sign :)


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I'm on CD5 AF is almost gone, I've been taking my vitex every morning and just praying that its going to work for me. They do say it can take a few mths to really take full effect but a lot of ppl have fallen pregnant in the 1st mth of taking it. But mostly I'm hoping i ovulate this cycle to see ferning on my maybe baby :) fingers crossed.


----------



## athena87

I took a test this morning forgot to check as my husband was rushing me to get ready for church and there was a line when I got back but I'm saying evap.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I took a test this morning forgot to check as my husband was rushing me to get ready for church and there was a line when I got back but I'm saying evap.

Hold your pee and test again!!!!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm on CD5 AF is almost gone, I've been taking my vitex every morning and just praying that its going to work for me. They do say it can take a few mths to really take full effect but a lot of ppl have fallen pregnant in the 1st mth of taking it. But mostly I'm hoping i ovulate this cycle to see ferning on my maybe baby :) fingers crossed.

FX tight for you! Just so everyone knows, I would not use ICs after I got no line on them at all! I checked my friday one again when I got home just to make sure I wasn't in a hurry and tossed it too soon.


----------



## athena87

I think af is about to start there was blood in my cm and I'm all crampy :(


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena did the line have color? Evaps are usually gray. What brand test was it? I'm with Cjgirl. Hold it and try again. 
Cjgirl, did you take the digi?? 
Misscalais, I hope the vitex works! Have you used the opk yet? 
Nlb, how are you doing? Thinking of you and sendin. Prayers your way


----------



## CJGirl

Yes, I took a FRER digi this morning and it said YES+! But, I still am in shock. I took a Wal-Mart test when I got home and just went and bought some CB digs because I just have to see that word PREGNANT! DH is so scared to get excited. I think he will feel better after I have a blood test.


----------



## dragonfly26

Woohoo! So exciting. Will you get your bloods done tomorrow?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Woohoo! So exciting. Will you get your bloods done tomorrow?

I'm going to go to the health center at school first thing in the morning and they will do it. I also have to get to the hematologist asap. I took a CB digi and got so exciting seeing the word! I really hope everything is going to be okay.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I think af is about to start there was blood in my cm and I'm all crampy :(

I hope she doesn't show athena!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So girls I'm on CD5 AF is almost gone, I've been taking my vitex every morning and just praying that its going to work for me. They do say it can take a few mths to really take full effect but a lot of ppl have fallen pregnant in the 1st mth of taking it. But mostly I'm hoping i ovulate this cycle to see ferning on my maybe baby :) fingers crossed.

FX for you! I hope the vitex helps you.


----------



## athena87

It was just a streak of blood in the cm like I've been having. Dh thinks I'm prego. He said maybe its just implantation. The test I took this morning was a Internet cheapie but the line was pink. This afternoon I took an answer test and it was neg after a 4 hour hold.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> It was just a streak of blood in the cm like I've been having. Dh thinks I'm prego. He said maybe its just implantation. The test I took this morning was a Internet cheapie but the line was pink. This afternoon I took an answer test and it was neg after a 4 hour hold.

Like dragonfly said, an evap is not usually pink. Do you have anymore ICs that you could try again?


----------



## CJGirl

Did you test again athena?


----------



## athena87

Yea still neg. I think I'm out :(


----------



## athena87

Hubby and I decided if I'm not pregnant we are going to give Clomid a shot


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Hubby and I decided if I'm not pregnant we are going to give Clomid a shot

Sorry about the bfn. How many dpo are you?


----------



## CJGirl

I got my blood test this morning. So far, so good. I'm about 3 weeks, right where I should be. I am still waiting for the hematologist to call me back. It is making me nervous that he hasn't yet. I want to change meds asap! From what I have been told by him, my current meds are very dangerous for the baby. I would think he would call me really soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hmm. Maybe try calling him again, especially if he said something about being bad for baby. I know I would be worried, but I'm an extreme worrier.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hmm. Maybe try calling him again, especially if he said something about being bad for baby. I know I would be worried, but I'm an extreme worrier.

I've already called twice. I am going to wait a little while and call again.


----------



## athena87

Idk my dpo I'm saying 10 dpo but I could only be 8 cause that's when I got the pos opk. Idk if I even ov'd though cause of the pcos.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Idk my dpo I'm saying 10 dpo but I could only be 8 cause that's when I got the pos opk. Idk if I even ov'd though cause of the pcos.

It's still early though. You're not totally out until AF arrives. If I had not tested I would be convinced AF would be here tomorrow.


----------



## athena87

I know but with the pcos af may not come and it is even more stessful. I've had to use provera a few times to start it. I try to be positive but it's hard when you have issues that keep you from knowing things for sure.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls! Sorry haven't been on a lot we went to my mums for the long weekend. Got home last night. AF finished yesterday so I'm going to start using the maybe baby everyday now and pray to god that I get a pos.
Cjgirl I'm so excited for you, it's the best feeling seeing that word pregnant on the digi but I hate that the batteries only last 24 hrs lol I hope that you can change your meds ASAP that must be scary knowing that and having to wait. I've also read a lot of people saying that the ICs are crap and some don't show bfp and if it does they never get very dark.
Athena I hope it's just IB for you Hun :) the streaks of blood and cramps definitely indicate that that's what it could be. Keeping my fingers crossed tight for you. 
Nlb how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped yet? 
Dragonfly how are you doing? When's your next scan?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls! Sorry haven't been on a lot we went to my mums for the long weekend. Got home last night. AF finished yesterday so I'm going to start using the maybe baby everyday now and pray to god that I get a pos.
> Cjgirl I'm so excited for you, it's the best feeling seeing that word pregnant on the digi but I hate that the batteries only last 24 hrs lol I hope that you can change your meds ASAP that must be scary knowing that and having to wait. I've also read a lot of people saying that the ICs are crap and some don't show bfp and if it does they never get very dark.
> Athena I hope it's just IB for you Hun :) the streaks of blood and cramps definitely indicate that that's what it could be. Keeping my fingers crossed tight for you.
> Nlb how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped yet?
> Dragonfly how are you doing? When's your next scan?

Yes im doing ok the bleeding has stopped but im really confused. When we went to the er the dr said the HCG levels where very low. I went in to the ob on Thursday for a follow up appt. and the took more blood. Called me on Friday and told me I need to come back this Thursday so they can retest again because the HCG levels where very high. Why would they go up I don't understand. Also the dr told us to wait 2 cycles before we try again. that just seem like a long time. I just want to cry because it is so confussing.


----------



## athena87

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! Sorry haven't been on a lot we went to my mums for the long weekend. Got home last night. AF finished yesterday so I'm going to start using the maybe baby everyday now and pray to god that I get a pos.
> Cjgirl I'm so excited for you, it's the best feeling seeing that word pregnant on the digi but I hate that the batteries only last 24 hrs lol I hope that you can change your meds ASAP that must be scary knowing that and having to wait. I've also read a lot of people saying that the ICs are crap and some don't show bfp and if it does they never get very dark.
> Athena I hope it's just IB for you Hun :) the streaks of blood and cramps definitely indicate that that's what it could be. Keeping my fingers crossed tight for you.
> Nlb how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped yet?
> Dragonfly how are you doing? When's your next scan?
> 
> Yes im doing ok the bleeding has stopped but im really confused. When we went to the er the dr said the HCG levels where very low. I went in to the ob on Thursday for a follow up appt. and the took more blood. Called me on Friday and told me I need to come back this Thursday so they can retest again because the HCG levels where very high. Why would they go up I don't understand. Also the dr told us to wait 2 cycles before we try again. that just seem like a long time. I just want to cry because it is so confussing.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that you have to wait so long. I am confused about the levels too. Did she give you any indication as to why it would be high?


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> What do you ladies think?

I wish I could see it better. I can never see the pictures that well on my computer!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Yes im doing ok the bleeding has stopped but im really confused. When we went to the er the dr said the HCG levels where very low. I went in to the ob on Thursday for a follow up appt. and the took more blood. Called me on Friday and told me I need to come back this Thursday so they can retest again because the HCG levels where very high. Why would they go up I don't understand. Also the dr told us to wait 2 cycles before we try again. that just seem like a long time. I just want to cry because it is so confussing.

Aww ok, so have you requested another ultrasound? If your levels have risen of definitely ask for another ultrasound. When I had my MC my levels doubled while I was loosing it but then two days later began to drop. I've read that either you can be diagnosed with MC when it's not the case at all it can be something like vanishing twin syndrome and you can still be pregnant or a bleeding under the sac. Or it can be a tubal pregnancy. But try not to stress, see what happens with your next appt. have you taken another pregnancy test to see if you still have any levels in your system? It only took like a week for my levels to go neg on a frer. 
Praying for you Hun. I wouldn't wait two cycles. If you feel ok with it then try right away.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> What do you ladies think?

I see a very faint 2nd line :)


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! Sorry haven't been on a lot we went to my mums for the long weekend. Got home last night. AF finished yesterday so I'm going to start using the maybe baby everyday now and pray to god that I get a pos.
> Cjgirl I'm so excited for you, it's the best feeling seeing that word pregnant on the digi but I hate that the batteries only last 24 hrs lol I hope that you can change your meds ASAP that must be scary knowing that and having to wait. I've also read a lot of people saying that the ICs are crap and some don't show bfp and if it does they never get very dark.
> Athena I hope it's just IB for you Hun :) the streaks of blood and cramps definitely indicate that that's what it could be. Keeping my fingers crossed tight for you.
> Nlb how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped yet?
> Dragonfly how are you doing? When's your next scan?
> 
> Yes im doing ok the bleeding has stopped but im really confused. When we went to the er the dr said the HCG levels where very low. I went in to the ob on Thursday for a follow up appt. and the took more blood. Called me on Friday and told me I need to come back this Thursday so they can retest again because the HCG levels where very high. Why would they go up I don't understand. Also the dr told us to wait 2 cycles before we try again. that just seem like a long time. I just want to cry because it is so confussing.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that you have to wait so long. I am confused about the levels too. Did she give you any indication as to why it would be high?Click to expand...

No they just told me to come back that the levels where real high and they wanted to test the blood again


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Yes im doing ok the bleeding has stopped but im really confused. When we went to the er the dr said the HCG levels where very low. I went in to the ob on Thursday for a follow up appt. and the took more blood. Called me on Friday and told me I need to come back this Thursday so they can retest again because the HCG levels where very high. Why would they go up I don't understand. Also the dr told us to wait 2 cycles before we try again. that just seem like a long time. I just want to cry because it is so confussing.
> 
> Aww ok, so have you requested another ultrasound? If your levels have risen of definitely ask for another ultrasound. When I had my MC my levels doubled while I was loosing it but then two days later began to drop. I've read that either you can be diagnosed with MC when it's not the case at all it can be something like vanishing twin syndrome and you can still be pregnant or a bleeding under the sac. Or it can be a tubal pregnancy. But try not to stress, see what happens with your next appt. have you taken another pregnancy test to see if you still have any levels in your system? It only took like a week for my levels to go neg on a frer.
> Praying for you Hun. I wouldn't wait two cycles. If you feel ok with it then try right away.Click to expand...

I'm going to ask her when I go in. Because it confused me. Also I need to ask her when we can have sex again. I am ready but after she said 2 month till we try again my husband took that as 2 months no sex. I think he has lost his mind.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls! Sorry haven't been on a lot we went to my mums for the long weekend. Got home last night. AF finished yesterday so I'm going to start using the maybe baby everyday now and pray to god that I get a pos.
> Cjgirl I'm so excited for you, it's the best feeling seeing that word pregnant on the digi but I hate that the batteries only last 24 hrs lol I hope that you can change your meds ASAP that must be scary knowing that and having to wait. I've also read a lot of people saying that the ICs are crap and some don't show bfp and if it does they never get very dark.
> Athena I hope it's just IB for you Hun :) the streaks of blood and cramps definitely indicate that that's what it could be. Keeping my fingers crossed tight for you.
> Nlb how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped yet?
> Dragonfly how are you doing? When's your next scan?

Thanks! I had my first Lovanox injection in my stomach last night and was soooo nervous! It wasn't the sticking that was bad, it was the medicine going in and spreading around. I hope it gets easier. It is totally worth it though, of course! I hope you get pos on you ovulation testing thing soon! I'm really anxious to know if that thing works since I had never heard of one before. It sounds really cool!


----------



## CJGirl

athena, when I looked again this morning, I saw a faint line! Have you tested again?


----------



## athena87

Ok I took this test this morning I see a line, but I also took a frer and it was neg :confused::confused::confused:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## athena87

Here's a better pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

I think I can see a faint line, but I'm not sure what to think if the FRER was neg. FX!


----------



## athena87

Nlb when my mom was pregnant with me. She had a mc, she went to the dr for an ultrasound to make sure she. Had passed everything and there I was. She had miscarried my twin. So maybe you were pregnant with twins I say get an ultrasound. Good luck.


----------



## athena87

I stocked up on some dollar tests and I have some ics coming in the mail. I'm not believing anything though unless it gets darker.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I stocked up on some dollar tests and I have some ics coming in the mail. I'm not believing anything though unless it gets darker.

Everyone is different of course, but I got a super faint line on the walmart test, which looks like what was in your picture. I think they are called First Signal. The digis and FRER were positive though. I think maybe those tests aren't as sensitive. So it may be a light line on one of those for a while. And the IC didn't have even a faint one for me. I hope they work for you though and you get a BFP soon!


----------



## athena87

It is a first signal.if I get a darker line I plan on getting some digitals. I'm just trying to not waste money. But I'll see what happens, trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> It is a first signal.if I get a darker line I plan on getting some digitals. I'm just trying to not waste money. But I'll see what happens, trying not to get my hopes up.

Totally understand about not wasting money. HPT companies must make millions! I know I have given them a ton of my money!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks! I had my first Lovanox injection in my stomach last night and was soooo nervous! It wasn't the sticking that was bad, it was the medicine going in and spreading around. I hope it gets easier. It is totally worth it though, of course! I hope you get pos on you ovulation testing thing soon! I'm really anxious to know if that thing works since I had never heard of one before. It sounds really cool!

Oh gosh how often do you have to do that? Do you inject yourself or do you get hubby to do it for you. I can't even wax my own legs lol so is find it super hard to inject a needle in myself. Definitely worth it though :) and I hope it gets easier for you too Hun.
Me too I'm super excited, and really hoping this vitex helps me out too and I get a bfp soon I'm so ready :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm going to ask her when I go in. Because it confused me. Also I need to ask her when we can have sex again. I am ready but after she said 2 month till we try again my husband took that as 2 months no sex. I think he has lost his mind.

I hope you get some answers soon Hun. Xo


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, I hope you can get some answers, like Athena said maybe it was a twin. 
Cjgirl, how often do you need the shots? Sounds like you onviouy got a hold of the doctor :) how ah w yoh been feeling? 
Misscalais, hope you had fun at your moms! Does she live far? 
Athena, I see a very faint line in ic. I never had luck with the dollar store ones I swear there was always an evap. Walmart cheapies were super light until like 5 weeks or longer.


----------



## athena87

I think it's over for me this cycle :( I did a cm check and there was a lot of blood mixed with cm. I don't know what I'm going to do cause I don't think all the tests can come back for the Clomid for me to start it.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais and dragonfly, I have to do a shot everyday. My mom is a nurse and she has done the first two, but hopefully soon DH can and maybe eventually I will be able to. I'm not sure if I ever will be able to do that to myself though.

athena, I hope that everything works out and that if AF starts you can get your Clomid.


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah dragonfly we had a good weekend. Hubby and I even got to go out for dinner and drinks kid free while my mum watched the boys :) she lives 5 hrs away up the coast.
Cjgirl that's good your mum has been able to do it and hubby will be able to take over it :)
Athena I hope AF stays away Hun. If not then I hope you get the clomid. Keeping fingers crossed for you xo


----------



## athena87

I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I looked up RE's that are covered with my insurance. the one that I like that has the best reviews basically says the first step with someone with pcos is to lose weight, then if that doesn't bring on ovulation they prescribe Clomid. I'm losing weight I've lost about 10 lbs. but I have a lot to lose like at least 100 lbs. so I have a feeling they will tell me to lose weight. My dr will put me on Clomid but I kind of feel like that is taking the easy way out when I know I was ovulating before I gained weight. So I'm thinking I will cancel my appointment since I've been having pretty reg cycles lately start temping again and start kicking my butt in the gym.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I looked up RE's that are covered with my insurance. the one that I like that has the best reviews basically says the first step with someone with pcos is to lose weight, then if that doesn't bring on ovulation they prescribe Clomid. I'm losing weight I've lost about 10 lbs. but I have a lot to lose like at least 100 lbs. so I have a feeling they will tell me to lose weight. My dr will put me on Clomid but I kind of feel like that is taking the easy way out when I know I was ovulating before I gained weight. So I'm thinking I will cancel my appointment since I've been having pretty reg cycles lately start temping again and start kicking my butt in the gym.

Congrats on the 10 lbs! That's great!


----------



## athena87

I think the pcos is getting to me again. I havent had anymore bleeding. So I started the provera just in case. I also made some decisions last night. I think my first step right now is to lose more weight as I said I am down almost 10 lbs and I think that once I've lost a good chunk of weight and if I'm still not pregnant I will go to the RE. But I'm also going to do black cohosh, geritol, and baby aspirin. I'm also thinking about giving the soy isoflavones a shot again because I did ovulate the last time I tried them. It is so nice to have a plan. I bought a daily pill sorter and have it filled and ready to go for 2 weeks once af starts because as much as I hate it, I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I think the pcos is getting to me again. I havent had anymore bleeding. So I started the provera just in case. I also made some decisions last night. I think my first step right now is to lose more weight as I said I am down almost 10 lbs and I think that once I've lost a good chunk of weight and if I'm still not pregnant I will go to the RE. But I'm also going to do black cohosh, geritol, and baby aspirin. I'm also thinking about giving the soy isoflavones a shot again because I did ovulate the last time I tried them. It is so nice to have a plan. I bought a daily pill sorter and have it filled and ready to go for 2 weeks once af starts because as much as I hate it, I'm sure it's coming.

Sounds like a good plan! I have a friend who has pcos. I am not sure what the medication is called, but they had her giving herself injections in her stomach and after a couple of rounds of that and them monitoring her ovulation with sonograms, she conceived. She had a baby girl in January. I can't imagine what having that is like, but I have heard lots of stories about people overcoming it. So there is a lot of hope! If you lived here we could totally be work out buddies! :)


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl the only treatment my gyno can do is clomid, which is why I was thinking of going to the RE but Im not gonna go til I have lost weight like a significant amount. and if natural remedies can work then that would be great.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl the only treatment my gyno can do is clomid, which is why I was thinking of going to the RE but Im not gonna go til I have lost weight like a significant amount. and if natural remedies can work then that would be great.

She was doing that through an RE. I agree. I would try the natural things first.


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds like a good plan Athena, and who knows if you get really focused on weight loss you might just end up with a surprise bfp :) I need to loose weight too about 25kg now which is about 55 pounds I'm finding it really hard to shift it though. I've never had troubles with my weight until I had ds2 now feels like no matter what I do I'm just gaining weight instead of loosing it. It's horrible :(


----------



## Misscalais

So how's everyone going?
CD10 for me going soooooooo slooooow lol! I'm hoping to see transitional ferning in my maybe baby soon. ( that's what you see when you start to begin your fertile period ) checked this morning and it had one line with pebbles don't know if that was just a fluke or if its the start of something ill test again tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Misscalais

This is similar to what you see under the microscope. Ill show a real pic as well :)
So what I seem today was the 1st pic but with one line like from the 2nd pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

This is what I should see in real life. This is partial ferning and it will look more like a fern at peak fertility :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

That's really cool Misscalais! So when it is gets to looking like that last picture, will you ovulate that day or within a couple of days like an OPK?


----------



## nlb

I'm doing good how are all of ya. I went and had my blood taken yesterday again. Should be getting the results sometime today or Monday.ive been trying to help my brother get ready for his wedding today. I'm going to do the bride and flower girls hair today.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, that's pretty neat misscalais. I have never seem it heard of those. Did you have the same thing when you redress again? 
Athena, good for you, losing the 10 lbs. and I think that your plan so great and you will be much healthier all around. I lost a lot of weight before getting preggers both times. So I know how hard and what a struggle it is, but it is totally worth it! 
Cjgirl, how are you feeling? When will your first doctors appointment be? Will you be considered high risk because of the blood thinners?
Nlb, glad to hear your doing well. Very interested in hearing the results from the test. I can't believe they would suggest you wait so long that seems strange. Congrats to your brother! Sounds like you'll have a nice days I wish I was good at doing hair. I swear the extent of my skills is a ponytail, lol.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Wow, that's pretty neat misscalais. I have never seem it heard of those. Did you have the same thing when you redress again?
> Athena, good for you, losing the 10 lbs. and I think that your plan so great and you will be much healthier all around. I lost a lot of weight before getting preggers both times. So I know how hard and what a struggle it is, but it is totally worth it!
> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? When will your first doctors appointment be? Will you be considered high risk because of the blood thinners?
> Nlb, glad to hear your doing well. Very interested in hearing the results from the test. I can't believe they would suggest you wait so long that seems strange. Congrats to your brother! Sounds like you'll have a nice days I wish I was good at doing hair. I swear the extent of my skills is a ponytail, lol.

Lol I've been doing hair for 13 years so I've had lots of practice. I also do nothing but a ponytail in my hair. Because I don't like to do my hair only other people's


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Wow, that's pretty neat misscalais. I have never seem it heard of those. Did you have the same thing when you redress again?
> Athena, good for you, losing the 10 lbs. and I think that your plan so great and you will be much healthier all around. I lost a lot of weight before getting preggers both times. So I know how hard and what a struggle it is, but it is totally worth it!
> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? When will your first doctors appointment be? Will you be considered high risk because of the blood thinners?
> Nlb, glad to hear your doing well. Very interested in hearing the results from the test. I can't believe they would suggest you wait so long that seems strange. Congrats to your brother! Sounds like you'll have a nice days I wish I was good at doing hair. I swear the extent of my skills is a ponytail, lol.

I feel good, just very tired and hungry lol My first appointment and sonogram are June 27th. I can not wait! I am not sure if I will be considered high risk necessarily. I do know I am not allowed an epidural or any medication administered through the spinal cord and I will have to have testing done every once in a while to test my blood, but I am already use to the tests. The tests while on the Lovanox are different, but still just giving a blood sample to do them. How have you been feeling?

nlb, hope you had fun doing the hair! I had to do the hair at my brother's wedding last year because the hairdresser got really sick at the last minute. It was fun, but a bit stressful. But if you do hair as well as you decorate cakes, I'm sure everyone looked amazing!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> That's really cool Misscalais! So when it is gets to looking like that last picture, will you ovulate that day or within a couple of days like an OPK?

Within a couple of days I'm not sure how many days you will see it like this for bit once the whole screen is full of the ferning that's when you are ovulating :)
Aww not long till you get to see your little bean! How exciting!


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb you're a woman of many talents in jealous lol you're a hairdresser by trade aren't you? ( forgive me if its not you I'm thinking off ) lol gets a bit confusing trying to remember what everyone does on here :haha: glad you're doing ok let us know your results when they come in I've been think of you.


----------



## Misscalais

Dragonfly I think it's pretty cool too. I never even knew about it either until my friend sent it to me lol! Hopefully it works well for me. Ill be testing everyday now until O and I think I'll do it twice a day but you can't have anything to eat or drink ( apart from water. ) for three hours prior to the test that's the hard part because you forget and eat something lol then you have to wait another three hours.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, will they be able to offer you any other pain medications during labor? And why no epidural? Does it affect clotting or risk of clotting?
Misscalais, there is no way I would remember to not eat or drink. Plus I'm a frequent night time drinker. Lol. 
Hope every one has a great weekend! We will be celebrating Father's Day tomorrow with both dh and my dads. Hosting a BBQ! Then will probably go to breakfast on Sunday with dh and dd and hopefully just relax.


----------



## athena87

Idk know what is going on with me. I could be getting sick, but idk. I am nauseous, still no period, shooting pains in bbs but now they are sore. I also have a swollen lymph node behind my jaw that is killing me. I'm going to test in the morning to be sure.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol dragonfly it's hard, hoping ill get bfp this mth do I won't have to do it any more lol! Enjoy your weekend :) we do Father's Day in September, so happy Father's Day to all your hubbies and your own dads :)
Athena FXed for bfp in the morning! Do you know how many DPO you are now?


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, I am praying for you that you get your bfp this morning, let us know!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Having a sad moment hubby just put the pram and capsule (car seat) that I bought for the 1st pregnancy in the roof :( it was in our walk in and he was like I'm putting all the things we don't need right now in the roof :cry: very hard for me I'd be 22 weeks. 
Hoping for bfp soon so I can get it out again.


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: I'm sorry Hun, I imagine that is incredibly hard. :hugs: praying this is your cycle!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Having a sad moment hubby just put the pram and capsule (car seat) that I bought for the 1st pregnancy in the roof :( it was in our walk in and he was like I'm putting all the things we don't need right now in the roof :cry: very hard for me I'd be 22 weeks.
> Hoping for bfp soon so I can get it out again.

I'm so sorry :hugs: Hopefully soon you will have a bfp and be taking all those things back down to use. I will have my fingers crossed so tight!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, being on blood thinners makes it more of a risk that I will bleed out during procedures. There is also a risk of clots anytime I can't get up and move for long periods of time too. I will ask the doctor if there is any form of pains meds that are safe, but since all I can take even for a headache is tylenol I doubt it. Hopefully though labor will go by quickly and it won't be too much of an issue. I will gladly endure anything at this point lol

athena, did you test this morning?! How many days late is AF?


----------



## athena87

Af is 1 day late, but the frer was neg so I blame pcos. Provera should kick in soon if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls it was something I didn't expect to upset me so much. But hopefully we can get them out again soon :) I guess that's a lesson learnt about buying things too early, I just love baby things I can't help myself lol.
Cjgirl that's a bit scary knowing that, but I'm sure everything will go smoothly and be just fine. As for labour both of mine were drug free apart from a few puffs on the gas and air and I have a very low pain tolerance so if you can get a needle in your belly everyday for 9 mths you'll be fine in labour :) what was your 1st labour like?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Af is 1 day late, but the frer was neg so I blame pcos. Provera should kick in soon if I'm not pregnant.

Aww I'm sorry. If you are pregnant will it just not work?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls it was something I didn't expect to upset me so much. But hopefully we can get them out again soon :) I guess that's a lesson learnt about buying things too early, I just love baby things I can't help myself lol.
> Cjgirl that's a bit scary knowing that, but I'm sure everything will go smoothly and be just fine. As for labour both of mine were drug free apart from a few puffs on the gas and air and I have a very low pain tolerance so if you can get a needle in your belly everyday for 9 mths you'll be fine in labour :) what was your 1st labour like?

I was in labor for 12 hrs with DD. I was very sick with a fever. I had an epidural, but in the military they put straight morphine in them (which I don't think is typical) and it was a very long time before it wore off. I swore I wouldn't have an epidural again anyway because the urinary cath they used did a lot of damage and I have had issues with my bladder and things ever since. It may not be a bad thing that I can't have one lol Knowing that you did it without drugs helps. I don't know anyone who has. How long was your labor?


----------



## Misscalais

Oh gosh that's crazy Ive never heard pf that im sorry you had to go through that. I'm scared of needles lol the thought of a giant needle going in my back makes me feel sick and i dont like the risk of complications they can cause. um labour with Seth was 41 hrs, active labour was only 4 hours it took me a long time to get to 4cm but I only went to the hospital at 4cm so that was good. Eli was 22 hrs and 3 of that was active labour. His labour was no where near as painful as Seths. Pushed for 25 minutes with Seth and 8 minutes with Eli my waters broke on my 1st push with Eli it was funny watching the midwife and Dr jump out of the way, with Seth it broke all over the floor it was like a tidal wave :haha: :) being able to walk around and get in the shower helps a lot. That's where I spent most of my labours in the shower. Both my births were intervention free which I think is very important but the US and Australia do things very different almost everyone I know had epi free births I think they offer peth or morphine shots which a lot of people choose to have, Epi is usually a last resort. I went home 6 hrs after having Eli lol they have a midwife program where a midwife comes to your house everyday for a week to check on bub and mum, bub gets weighed everyday etc and if complications do arise you can get re admitted right away :)
Hoping your labour with this little one goes smoothly and quickly :) it's so exciting!


----------



## dragonfly26

I hated hated hated the epidural. I had a c section last time and was going to try for a drug free vbac this time? But after reading story's and everything I have freaked myself out and think I'm going to go with a planned c section. Which also scares the shit out of me, but I almost feel the risk to the baby is less. And I can't imagine if something happened to her. And I just read a story on here today of a women whose uterus erupted and its a miracle the baby is ok. And she suffer greatly due to it. It's really a hard decision.


----------



## nlb

ok girls I got my test results back from the dr. All my levels are back to normal. She told my DH and I to wait 2 month till we try again but we can bd now. I read on a lot of different websites that I would hurt anything if we try right away so we bded today and we r trying again.:happydance:. I hope it works out this time. How is everyone doing? Any BFPs? Ive been so busy with my brothers wedding last night and a birthday party today. I don't think we will ever relax.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> ok girls I got my test results back from the dr. All my levels are back to normal. She told my DH and I to wait 2 month till we try again but we can bd now. I read on a lot of different websites that I would hurt anything if we try right away so we bded today and we r trying again.:happydance:. I hope it works out this time. How is everyone doing? Any BFPs? Ive been so busy with my brothers wedding last night and a birthday party today. I don't think we will ever relax.

That is great news! I hope things go well for you this month :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I would love it if they did things that way here. There probably is a way to have a midwife come to the house and all, but I wouldn't be able to afford it lol 

dragonfly, it all sounds scary to me, but I am going to have to trust my doctors. I don't know what they would do about bleeding and all if I had to have c-section for some reason.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I hated hated hated the epidural. I had a c section last time and was going to try for a drug free vbac this time? But after reading story's and everything I have freaked myself out and think I'm going to go with a planned c section. Which also scares the shit out of me, but I almost feel the risk to the baby is less. And I can't imagine if something happened to her. And I just read a story on here today of a women whose uterus erupted and its a miracle the baby is ok. And she suffer greatly due to it. It's really a hard decision.

It's definitely a hard decision. My mum had a c section with me then had 3 vaginal births after me with no complications at all. There is a three year gap between myself and my next sister though so had plenty of time for her scar to heal :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> ok girls I got my test results back from the dr. All my levels are back to normal. She told my DH and I to wait 2 month till we try again but we can bd now. I read on a lot of different websites that I would hurt anything if we try right away so we bded today and we r trying again.:happydance:. I hope it works out this time. How is everyone doing? Any BFPs? Ive been so busy with my brothers wedding last night and a birthday party today. I don't think we will ever relax.

I'm so glad everything is back to normal Hun. We didn't wait either so I say go for it BD your butt of and praying for a sticky bean for you :) I am still waiting to O CD12 at the moment :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I would love it if they did things that way here. There probably is a way to have a midwife come to the house and all, but I wouldn't be able to afford it lol
> 
> dragonfly, it all sounds scary to me, but I am going to have to trust my doctors. I don't know what they would do about bleeding and all if I had to have c-section for some reason.

We don't have to pay for it here it's covered by Medicare. That's another thing that's different here, we don't pay for our hospital stay or anything unless we have private health care or hire a private OB. At tax time though we have to pay a levy if we don't have private care but the levy is less than it would be to pay private to cover all our family.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais, I would love it if they did things that way here. There probably is a way to have a midwife come to the house and all, but I wouldn't be able to afford it lol
> 
> dragonfly, it all sounds scary to me, but I am going to have to trust my doctors. I don't know what they would do about bleeding and all if I had to have c-section for some reason.
> 
> We don't have to pay for it here it's covered by Medicare. That's another thing that's different here, we don't pay for our hospital stay or anything unless we have private health care or hire a private OB. At tax time though we have to pay a levy if we don't have private care but the levy is less than it would be to pay private to cover all our family.Click to expand...

Wow! Maybe we need to just move to Australia lol We actually don't have insurance because it is cheaper for us not to! It's sad how that works. We will have to insure the baby once he/she is born, but as for us, we just pay out of pocket.


----------



## Misscalais

We do have it pretty good here I must say :) 
So CD13 still no ferning :( I was really hoping to have a normal cycle this month so that's gone out the window. Feeling deflated and sookie.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> We do have it pretty good here I must say :)
> So CD13 still no ferning :( I was really hoping to have a normal cycle this month so that's gone out the window. Feeling deflated and sookie.

Hope you start to see some ferning soon!


----------



## nlb

hows everyone doing today? Misscalais any ferning today? 

CJGirl how have you been feeling?

Atheria any BFP yet?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> hows everyone doing today? Misscalais any ferning today?
> 
> CJGirl how have you been feeling?
> 
> Atheria any BFP yet?

I am very tired and bloated, but good. I have to take a lot of naps. How are you?


----------



## athena87

No no bfp, no af either. Did the 5 days of provera, last day was Friday so we shall see. I have a swollen lymph node behind my ear that is killing me. I don't know why, I'm not sick or anything.


----------



## Misscalais

OMG GIRLS! I've got FERNING! Now I'm not 100% sure if its partial or full but it's amazing :) I'm so excited!
But I checked cp and its not in fertile state so hoping what I seen is leading up to O in the next few days :)


----------



## Misscalais

I tried to take a pic of what I'm seeing lol but here is some of what I can see you really need to be able to look in the yellow dot which is there it's really close up and you can see it all but the camera can't pic it up lol! But in this pic you can't see anything really because u can't zoom it its just blurry :( lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> No no bfp, no af either. Did the 5 days of provera, last day was Friday so we shall see. I have a swollen lymph node behind my ear that is killing me. I don't know why, I'm not sick or anything.

How long does it normally take to work Hun?


----------



## athena87

Misscalais said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> No no bfp, no af either. Did the 5 days of provera, last day was Friday so we shall see. I have a swollen lymph node behind my ear that is killing me. I don't know why, I'm not sick or anything.
> 
> How long does it normally take to work Hun?Click to expand...

Usually just a few days. I'm crampy so I may be starting soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay, misscalais now go get busy, lol. 
Athena hope it kicks in soon! If your lymph node continues to hurt and be swollen I would go see a doctor. Is there anyway it's related to the provera? 
Cjgirl, 5 weeks tomorrow, woohoo. lucky you for being able to nap! Oh how I wish my dd would still nap! 
Nlb, glad your doing good! Hopefully you can relax a little after your busy weekend. How is your job? Have you picked up at all?


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly I don't think so. I'm going to go though if it doesn't stop soon.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so excited I checked again this evening and i definitely think it looks like partial ferning :happydance: I don't know how long I'll see the partial ferning for until seeing full ferning but I hope it's soon :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I'm so excited I checked again this evening and i definitely think it looks like partial ferning :happydance: I don't know how long I'll see the partial ferning for until seeing full ferning but I hope it's soon :)

That's so exciting! This seems to be easier than regular OPKs, no guessing about the lines. I have a good feeling about this month for you!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay, misscalais now go get busy, lol.
> Athena hope it kicks in soon! If your lymph node continues to hurt and be swollen I would go see a doctor. Is there anyway it's related to the provera?
> Cjgirl, 5 weeks tomorrow, woohoo. lucky you for being able to nap! Oh how I wish my dd would still nap!
> Nlb, glad your doing good! Hopefully you can relax a little after your busy weekend. How is your job? Have you picked up at all?

We've been calling the baby The Poppyseed. Guess he/she is The Appleseed now lol I am very lucky that work has slowed down and DH takes care of pretty much everything else so I can focus on making it through my summer class and sleep when I need to. I am regretting taking a summer class and am struggling to write my paper. Thankfully it will be over soon. I just hope I don't ruin my GPA in the process. How have you been?


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sure your doing good, are you still working? 
I had my 28 week appointment and glucose test today, yuck! The doctor was diing a delivery so i only got to see the nurse. Everything went well I think. She measure me then listened to the hb, but then asked if I was seeing a high risk specialist. Hmm. Didnt think twice about the comment until I left. I go back in two weeks so will ask then maybe. Then I went to kohls to pick up a gift for a part this weekend and while checking out I thought I was going to pass out! I felt like that for like 10 minutes. Left and high tailed to chipotle for lunch, yummy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm sure your doing good, are you still working?
> I had my 28 week appointment and glucose test today, yuck! The doctor was diing a delivery so i only got to see the nurse. Everything went well I think. She measure me then listened to the hb, but then asked if I was seeing a high risk specialist. Hmm. Didnt think twice about the comment until I left. I go back in two weeks so will ask then maybe. Then I went to kohls to pick up a gift for a part this weekend and while checking out I thought I was going to pass out! I felt like that for like 10 minutes. Left and high tailed to chipotle for lunch, yummy!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well today!

I worked last week, but my boss just moved and she hasn't been in lately to tell us what to do next as far as getting Crime Scene City (where classes are taught) ready for the fall. We have had to move a lot of stuff around since we lost the lab and things like that. I need the money, but am not complaining much about not having work to do lol 
I hope everything is okay with the baby. I'm sure she didn't mean anything by asking that question. Sorry you had an almost fainting spell! Sounds like Chipotle took care of it though lol I have been so hungry lately. That was one of my first symptoms I guess. I didn't say anything to anyone because I didn't want to be a symptom spotter, but I was eating and then hungry like an hr or 2 later. I just want to eat everything! So much for losing weight lol At least I still go to boot camp 3 times a week.


----------



## athena87

I had chipotle for lunch today too dragonfly. They just opened one here and it was my first time having it. Oh it soooo good.

I wish my af would start already. I'm so crampy and I'm ready to get onto this next cycle.


----------



## nlb

Well I had a little blood in my cm today. Not a lot just a little im hoping it is IB. but I think it would be to soon. Not sure what cd im on because of the miscarriage


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> That's so exciting! This seems to be easier than regular OPKs, no guessing about the lines. I have a good feeling about this month for you!

I'm definitely finding this a bit easier :) and I got more partial ferning this morning as well! I'm keeping fingers crossed that I O tomorrow lol I just want it to happen already and be in the tww. I really want bfp this cycle because it means that bub will be due within days of DHs birthday and he'd love a new baby for his birthday.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm sure your doing good, are you still working?
> I had my 28 week appointment and glucose test today, yuck! The doctor was diing a delivery so i only got to see the nurse. Everything went well I think. She measure me then listened to the hb, but then asked if I was seeing a high risk specialist. Hmm. Didnt think twice about the comment until I left. I go back in two weeks so will ask then maybe. Then I went to kohls to pick up a gift for a part this weekend and while checking out I thought I was going to pass out! I felt like that for like 10 minutes. Left and high tailed to chipotle for lunch, yummy!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well today!

Hope everything is OK, I find it odd she asked that too but I'm sure if it were anything major she would have said something?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I had chipotle for lunch today too dragonfly. They just opened one here and it was my first time having it. Oh it soooo good.
> 
> I wish my af would start already. I'm so crampy and I'm ready to get onto this next cycle.

I feel for you Hun. Hoping she shows soon so you can get on with it :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well I had a little blood in my cm today. Not a lot just a little im hoping it is IB. but I think it would be to soon. Not sure what cd im on because of the miscarriage

It could very well be Hun. I oed like a week after my bleeding finished after my MC. Keeping fingers crossed tight it was IB :)


----------



## athena87

Af has started yay!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well I had a little blood in my cm today. Not a lot just a little im hoping it is IB. but I think it would be to soon. Not sure what cd im on because of the miscarriage

FX that it is IB :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Af has started yay!

YAY! Hope she leaves soon so you can get busy!


----------



## athena87

I am having a depressed kind of day. Every time I get on fb there is someone else announcing there expecting, doing a gender reveal, or posting pics of there new born talking about how happy they are and how much they love them. It kills me because all I can think is will I ever know that feeling. Will I ever have a baby of my own. I just want to curl up and cry. I know that part of it is hormones from af, but I am so frustrated. I just want it so bad. The other day I posted on this page that a girl I used to work with for weight loss and pour out my heart that if I don't lose weight it could keep me from having kids and she posts that she hadn't posted on there in a while cause she is pregnant.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Af has started yay!

I'm glad it's finally started for you.
You will have your own baby and you will experience it all. Sending lots of positive prayers your way.
What's your plan of action for this month? Are you going to do the clomid this cycle? I have lots of pcos friends and the ones that have had bubs have had to use clomid but it worked for them in the 1st few cycles and one ended up with twin girls :)
It's ok to feel sad about it Hun it's natural and it's flat out unfair that you have to go through it. Wish I lived closer so I could give you a giant hug. :hugs:
I've got 5 pregnant friends ATM and lots of newborns constantly popping up on my news feed. I had a moment last night and sat in the shower and cried my eyes out. 
I know I can't totally relate with you because I've got two boys but I do know how you're feeling and it's rotten to see so many people pregnant and with newborns when they just magically got pregnant 1st try.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, I'm glad af showed! Hormones sure are a bitch aren't they! I know it hurts but Don't give up mentally, you need to stay positive and focus on all the things that are going good in life. It will happen for you I know it will and it will make it that much sweeter. I'll be praying for your bfp as well ad for misscalais an nlb's.


----------



## athena87

Thanks guys y'all are so sweet. My plan of action is geritol, black cohosh, baby aspirin, and soy isoflavones for days 3-7. Also I'm going to try to start going to the gym when my husband gets up to go to football practice.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I decided not to do Clomid this cycle. I also pray that you and nlb get y'all's bfp's soon.


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds good Hun! Lets hope you don't have to do the clomid then and this works for you :) keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## CJGirl

Sounds like a great plan athena! I will be praying for you and the other girls too of course. FB can be great, but it can also be really hurtful without anyone meaning to be. I have been very careful not to overload my wall with baby things. We announced it and that was enough. A post every now and then is fine, but to have to see it all day everyday. There have been people I have hid from my feed. I don't delete them as friends or anything, I just hide their posts. I think some people just don't realize how hard it is to see that for others who are TTC. There is one girl (the one who I shared the post about complaints from) that does post a lot about her pregnancy and did all throughout her journey TTC, but I love her posts because she always makes them so positive and mentions that she is praying for those still TTC and if she has a rough day of sickness she is thankful for it. I pray that this month is your month :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

So no more ferning for me. I'm still going to test for a few more days just incase because I'm not sure if I seen full ferning or not. But I think I might have ovulated not 100% sure with that though just going off my CP, and lack of CM and no O pains like I normally get.
But I guess we will see in a few weeks. Vitex has cleared my skin up nicely ( unfortunately I still get pimples fairly often ) and my skin is nice and clear :) I think they say vitex can either make you break out worse or clear it, so I'm glad it's cleared mine lol!
Eli has an ear infection :( poor little guy I really hate winter! And they both have bad coughs so I'm hoping the next three mths go really fast. It's my birthday in like 3 weeks I can't believe I'm turning 26! Feels like I was only 18 not long ago lol!


----------



## athena87

I like to do tarot readings for fun sometimes and this is what I got.

Universal 6 Card Spread

Card 1 (The High Priestess) : How you feel about yourself now »
You are very aware of the feminine power within, intuitive and conscious at a spiritual level, looking for guidance and answers, a secret to be revealed. You desire a wise guide to help address your questions, and your intuition is just that. If you are male the appearance of The High Priestess can represent a woman who you care for very much and who truly inspires you.

Card 2 (The Empress) : What you most want at this moment »
The cards suggest that at this time you desire comfort, security and happiness and may well need some emotional support and reassurance. (If you are considering having a baby the desire will be very strong at this time, or perhaps you are already pregnant and you have some concerns. If male, perhaps you are considering fatherhood with someone but have concerns.) Things will turn out fine, just know that you are loved and that there are people around you who care.

Card 3 (The Chariot) : Your fears »
The word failure isn't in your vocabulary. You are worried things are more of a struggle than you expected, with more delays and frustrations. Things aren't going to plan at all, just chill out, calm that mind of yours and you'll find the strength to battle on until you succeed. This is a period of movement and change and conflicts ending in victory.

Card 4 (The Sun) : What is going for you »
The Sun is shining on you, it's your time for success, joy and happiness. You will feel confident and full of vitality. It's a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, perhaps enjoy a well-earned holiday, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby. If you are not feeling this way take heart, you will enter this period soon.

Card 5 (Wheel Of Fortune) : What is going against you »
A run of bad luck here, perhaps already evident or certainly signs that things are not going your way. The responsibility of important decisions weigh heavy with you where there are choices to make. Trust your intuition, and even if you have to make the painful decision to give up something in order to move on, then have the courage to do it. Trust that The Wheel of Fortune constantly turns and whilst it may be against you at the moment it will in time turn and bring you good fortune.

Card 6 (The Star) : Outcome »
This is a time of good luck and fortune, perhaps after a period of struggle and heartache. Good health, possibly after a time of illness, and good fortune that will give you a new zest of life. If considering a new love affair, new job or career, or travel, then go for it. You may also receive a gift or gifts!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So no more ferning for me. I'm still going to test for a few more days just incase because I'm not sure if I seen full ferning or not. But I think I might have ovulated not 100% sure with that though just going off my CP, and lack of CM and no O pains like I normally get.
> But I guess we will see in a few weeks. Vitex has cleared my skin up nicely ( unfortunately I still get pimples fairly often ) and my skin is nice and clear :) I think they say vitex can either make you break out worse or clear it, so I'm glad it's cleared mine lol!
> Eli has an ear infection :( poor little guy I really hate winter! And they both have bad coughs so I'm hoping the next three mths go really fast. It's my birthday in like 3 weeks I can't believe I'm turning 26! Feels like I was only 18 not long ago lol!

I hope you did O and that is awesome about your skin! I still get break outs quite often too. I hope your little guy feels better soon :( I forget it is winter there right now. It is 100 degrees here! I wish I had just turn 26 lol I feel so old! I can't believe I will be 34 when the baby comes. It will probably be my last one for sure. I think in the back of our minds we hope, against all odds, that it is twins so we can get 2 for 1 lol Do you have anything fun planned for your birthday?


----------



## CJGirl

athena, card 4 sounds good! :)


----------



## athena87

4 does sound good. I thought 2 is just true, 3 it home because I know I need to calm down and go with the flow and not be so tightly wound. 5 I thought made sense for the plan I have for my fertility and trusting it will work. And 6 I think about my pcos. It has been a struggle and I would love to overcome it. And about the new job I'm considering being a nanny for my niece and nephew if I can get this summer class.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I hope you did O and that is awesome about your skin! I still get break outs quite often too. I hope your little guy feels better soon :( I forget it is winter there right now. It is 100 degrees here! I wish I had just turn 26 lol I feel so old! I can't believe I will be 34 when the baby comes. It will probably be my last one for sure. I think in the back of our minds we hope, against all odds, that it is twins so we can get 2 for 1 lol Do you have anything fun planned for your birthday?

Thanks Hun :) just to throw a spanner in the works I just tested again, full ferning Aaahh lol I'm so confused this is turning out to be just as painful as opks lol this is the strongest I've seen it and I'm thinking maybe I didn't have enough saliva on it this morning or let it dry properly. CP high, soft, open and wet CM no EWCM though so I think I've ovulated today on will over the next 12 hrs or so. I'm hoping to BD tonight and tomorrow as well :)
Haha yeah I know it's not that old but I feel old lol my mum was 36 when she had my youngest sister :) 
Aww how exciting would twins be! I'd secretly hope for that as well if I didn't already have two lol! When is your 1st scan again?
I'm not sure if I'm doing anything for my birthday might just go to dinner like we do every year hubby apparently has something awesome on laybuy for my birthday so I'm looking forward to see what it is :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> 4 does sound good. I thought 2 is just true, 3 it home because I know I need to calm down and go with the flow and not be so tightly wound. 5 I thought made sense for the plan I have for my fertility and trusting it will work. And 6 I think about my pcos. It has been a struggle and I would love to overcome it. And about the new job I'm considering being a nanny for my niece and nephew if I can get this summer class.

Card 4 definitely sounds good :) I love reading these things I think they are so much fine and gives a bit of hope.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, my first scan is next Thursday! I am so ready! Let us know what hubby gets you! :)


----------



## athena87

Oh I will be 26 in December misscalais. My niece will be 12 in September and that makes me feel old.

Yay cjgirl you better post us a picture. I secretly hope for twins but dh says no more if we have twins.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hmm. I'll be 30 in December holy crap! 18 doesn't seem like that long ago for me either until I do the math and I'm like eek. Sometimes I really don't feel like an adult, lol. I always thought it would be awesome to have twins, until I had Jilly and now I give it up to mother of twins because i don't know how the hell they survived! I can't even imagine how it would be.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hmm. I'll be 30 in December holy crap! 18 doesn't seem like that long ago for me either until I do the math and I'm like eek. Sometimes I really don't feel like an adult, lol. I always thought it would be awesome to have twins, until I had Jilly and now I give it up to mother of twins because i don't know how the hell they survived! I can't even imagine how it would be.

Haha! If I had double of Ally I don't know what I would do lol I always forget I am 33 and have to think about it. I usually think I'm 31. DH turns 30 in July. Guys just get more handsome as the get older! They don't have to deal with getting old the same way we do lol

athena, I will definitely post a picture. There probably won't be much to see, but still exciting! I am sure by then we can at least see the heart flicker.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, my first scan is next Thursday! I am so ready! Let us know what hubby gets you! :)

Omg so exciting! I can't wait to see a pic! How are you feeling anyway have you had any MS or anything yet?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais, my first scan is next Thursday! I am so ready! Let us know what hubby gets you! :)
> 
> Omg so exciting! I can't wait to see a pic! How are you feeling anyway have you had any MS or anything yet?Click to expand...

I haven't really had any MS. I will get queasy for a minute, but it passes quickly. I'm just very tired, but that may be more due to summer school stress than pregnancy. I don't like fruit flavored things at all right now, which is kind of weird lol But not bad at all. I just sleep more than anything, which makes for rather unproductive days sometimes. I hope you were able to get your BD in! :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I haven't really had any MS. I will get queasy for a minute, but it passes quickly. I'm just very tired, but that may be more due to summer school stress than pregnancy. I don't like fruit flavored things at all right now, which is kind of weird lol But not bad at all. I just sleep more than anything, which makes for rather unproductive days sometimes. I hope you were able to get your BD in! :dust:

Well that's good no MS yet :) hopefully you don't get any its the worst lol hopefully you get some more energy soon and your summer classes don't stress you out too much :) we only got to BD last night, I wanted to the night before but hubby just climbed into bed and pretty much went to sleep right away I was so frustrated lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> I haven't really had any MS. I will get queasy for a minute, but it passes quickly. I'm just very tired, but that may be more due to summer school stress than pregnancy. I don't like fruit flavored things at all right now, which is kind of weird lol But not bad at all. I just sleep more than anything, which makes for rather unproductive days sometimes. I hope you were able to get your BD in! :dust:
> 
> Well that's good no MS yet :) hopefully you don't get any its the worst lol hopefully you get some more energy soon and your summer classes don't stress you out too much :) we only got to BD last night, I wanted to the night before but hubby just climbed into bed and pretty much went to sleep right away I was so frustrated lol!Click to expand...

I spoke too soon! I threw up this afternoon lol I felt fine soon after. We only BD twice when I got my BFP, so it doesn't take much! FX for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I spoke too soon! I threw up this afternoon lol I felt fine soon after. We only BD twice when I got my BFP, so it doesn't take much! FX for you :)

Oh no! Don't ya hate that! Did you get ms with DD, I've probably asked you before but I can't remember lol. 
Yeah that definitely gives me hope we've BD 7 times this month every time I try stick to the every 2nd day thing it never happens lol so I'm just trying to go with it. I know it sounds terrible but I don't like the feeling when hubby has to finish inside its all leaky and yuck and I just can't wait to get bfp so he doesn't have to finish in me any more sorry way tmi :blush: :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

So now I've just noticed a heap of EWCM?! What the heck is my body doing? I haven't had any EWCM yet this cycle but now I do. :shrug: I'm so confused. Ill test again in the morning and see what I get on my maybe baby. Hubby has a bad tooth ache so I've got bucklies trying to get him to BD again tonight :(


----------



## CJGirl

I didn't ever throw up with DD, I just felt nauseated all the time. I think that was worse than actually getting sick. I always felt like if I could just throw up, I'd feel better lol Maybe you got the ferning to predict O and now the EWCM means you are? Predicting O is so frustrating! I hope hubby's toothache doesn't get in the way of your BD, but hopefully you already have enough to catch the egg!


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah I threw up almost everyday for 22ish weeks with both kids, and I definitely think vomiting as disgusting as it is felt better after for a bit after.
Thanks Hun its just all so confusing who would have thought this ttc stuff would be so bloody hard. Lol!


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I hope you catch that eggie and figure out the ferning ;)

Cjgirl hope the week flies by for you and that your symptoms aren't too bad

Afm af is gone which is different, any other time provera makes it longer. So maybe the vitamins are helping. I just hope that I ov but I seem to be off to a good start.

Nlb how are you doing?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun, I'm pretty sure I oed ( well I'm hoping ) :haha: we will see in the next two weeks i guess. I think I might get some tests next Monday.
I'm glad your AF has finished and vitamins seem to be working for you. Keeping fingers crossed you O. Are you doing opks this mth?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Yeah I threw up almost everyday for 22ish weeks with both kids, and I definitely think vomiting as disgusting as it is felt better after for a bit after.
> Thanks Hun its just all so confusing who would have thought this ttc stuff would be so bloody hard. Lol!

I can't imagine being that sick! That is awful, but I would gladly endure anything to get this little here :) It is confusing! Someone needs to work on inventing better OPKs and HPTs!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I hope you catch that eggie and figure out the ferning ;)
> 
> Cjgirl hope the week flies by for you and that your symptoms aren't too bad
> 
> Afm af is gone which is different, any other time provera makes it longer. So maybe the vitamins are helping. I just hope that I ov but I seem to be off to a good start.
> 
> Nlb how are you doing?

I'd put up with anything at this point! I'm so happy! I hope that your short AF is a very good sign and that you O soon! FX so tight for you :flower:


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies yea I'm glad it was light. I am going to use opk's, I just haven't gotten them yet. Dh doesn't have football practice for 2 weeks and he said we should just stay in bed the whole time lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena hope its a good sign that af was light and didnt last long. Hope you o and catch that egg!
Misscalais, hope you caught the egg. It's a shame the maybe baby is just as confusing as other opks. 
Cjgirl, hoping you don't continue to feel crappy and hopefully you get some energy back soon. How are the shots going? Your mom still doing them? Can't wait for your us Thursday  
Nlb, how are you doing? Did/are you use opks this month?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I can't imagine being that sick! That is awful, but I would gladly endure anything to get this little here :) It is confusing! Someone needs to work on inventing better OPKs and HPTs!

Yeah it was hard but like you I'd go through anything for that healthy baby at the end :) 
I'd gladly welcome it just to be pregnant again ( although I'm sure ill gracefully eat my words if it happens again ) :haha: but it's not forever ( thank goodness lol )


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena hope its a good sign that af was light and didnt last long. Hope you o and catch that egg!
> Misscalais, hope you caught the egg. It's a shame the maybe baby is just as confusing as other opks.
> Cjgirl, hoping you don't continue to feel crappy and hopefully you get some energy back soon. How are the shots going? Your mom still doing them? Can't wait for your us Thursday
> Nlb, how are you doing? Did/are you use opks this month?

Im doing good just been busy trying to get my continuing education done so I can get my license renewed. It is such a waist of time. No we r not using the OPK's we r just bding when we feel like it. How r all of you. 

CJGirl I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing good just been busy trying to get my continuing education done so I can get my license renewed. It is such a waist of time. No we r not using the OPK's we r just bding when we feel like it. How r all of you.
> 
> CJGirl I hope you start to feel better soon.

Where are you in your cycle do you know Hun? Keeping my fingers crossed you get a surprise bfp :) you definitely deserve it, glad you're doing well.


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls so I'm pretty confident I did ovulate this mth now I'm just not sure which day it was lol! I've had no ferning for 4 days now so I think I oed around CD17-18. I'm definitely going to test on Monday ill be CD27 if I get a pack of 3 FRER it will cover the week of I test every 2nd day lol!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Im doing good just been busy trying to get my continuing education done so I can get my license renewed. It is such a waist of time. No we r not using the OPK's we r just bding when we feel like it. How r all of you.
> 
> CJGirl I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle do you know Hun? Keeping my fingers crossed you get a surprise bfp :) you definitely deserve it, glad you're doing well.Click to expand...

I'm not sure where I'm at. It's been 23 days sense the start of the mc. But I'm not sure how that all works


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena hope its a good sign that af was light and didnt last long. Hope you o and catch that egg!
> Misscalais, hope you caught the egg. It's a shame the maybe baby is just as confusing as other opks.
> Cjgirl, hoping you don't continue to feel crappy and hopefully you get some energy back soon. How are the shots going? Your mom still doing them? Can't wait for your us Thursday
> Nlb, how are you doing? Did/are you use opks this month?

I'm feeling better and I have started doing my shots myself! It actually hurts much less! I think that my mom and DH are so worried about hurting me that they hurt me lol If I am in control I can go really slow and not worry. I think even though they try to go slow, they don't go as slow and they could because they are trying to make it go quickly for me, if that makes sense. Pushing in the needle or medicine too quickly feels horrible. I didn't think I'd be able to do it, but I am! I can't wait for Thursday either!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Thanks ladies yea I'm glad it was light. I am going to use opk's, I just haven't gotten them yet. Dh doesn't have football practice for 2 weeks and he said we should just stay in bed the whole time lol.

That sounds awesome! lol


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls so I'm pretty confident I did ovulate this mth now I'm just not sure which day it was lol! I've had no ferning for 4 days now so I think I oed around CD17-18. I'm definitely going to test on Monday ill be CD27 if I get a pack of 3 FRER it will cover the week of I test every 2nd day lol!

I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, I know you have to but can't believe you can do that, one brave women Cjgirl! 
Hope you get your bfp misscalais!!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm feeling better and I have started doing my shots myself! It actually hurts much less! I think that my mom and DH are so worried about hurting me that they hurt me lol If I am in control I can go really slow and not worry. I think even though they try to go slow, they don't go as slow and they could because they are trying to make it go quickly for me, if that makes sense. Pushing in the needle or medicine too quickly feels horrible. I didn't think I'd be able to do it, but I am! I can't wait for Thursday either!

You're a strong woman lol! I can't even wax my own legs :haha: I'm glad it's less painful for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm holding onto hope that one managed to make it there lol!


----------



## athena87

:confused:Cjgirl I don't think I could do that. What are the injections for, I think I missed that part.

Dragonfly how are you and the baby doing?

Nlb and misscalais my fingers are crossed super tight for you too. I pray you all get a sticky bean soon.


Afm I am having o like symptoms and its only 7 dpo My cervix is high and soft. Lots of cm and it feels open. Opk was also pretty dark for cd 7. :confused::confused::confused:


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena sounds like your gearing up for o. I hope so, you better get busy!
We're doing good. Hard to believe I'm going to be 29 weeks. I really need to get moving on the nursery. I have some how managed to pull a muscle in my back a couple of days ago and the pain is horrible. :-(


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Athena.
Sounds like you're gearing up and might O early this cycle Hun, make sure you get :sex: just in case :) good luck!


----------



## athena87

I have been having pain in my ovaries for two days now... Do you think it could be from my body trying to ovulate?


----------



## athena87

Just did a cervix check. High soft open and a ton of ewcm. It stretched probably 3 inches plus. I think I'm going ov super early.


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds like you might be Hun! Good luck!


----------



## dragonfly26

That certainly sounds like fertile cm to me!


----------



## nlb

Sounds like you are going to o. good luck girl.

I'm so excited I got another CAKE ORDER from someone on Facebook. She wants a monsters inc cake.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, that is exciting! Are you still working at that one job that you weren't getting many hours at?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb, that is exciting! Are you still working at that one job that you weren't getting many hours at?

I don't know whats going on with them they haven't called and when I call them they just say they don't have anything that week. Ive been working with my moms boyfriend.


----------



## Misscalais

How exciting nlb make sure you show us some pics. 
Sorry that you haven't been getting any work.


----------



## CJGirl

Tuesday night I had abdominal pain and we had to call an ambulance. Turned out my pregnancy was ectopic and it ruptured and was bleeding into my abdomen. They did surgery and of course had to take the baby. I can't get pregnant again for 3-6 months. I keep forgetting that the baby is gone.


----------



## dragonfly26

CJGirl said:


> Tuesday night I had abdominal pain and we had to call an ambulance. Turned out my pregnancy was ectopic and it ruptured and was bleeding into my abdomen. They did surgery and of course had to take the baby. I can't get pregnant again for 3-6 months. I keep forgetting that the baby is gone.

OMG, I am so so sorry to hear this. I can believe that this has happened. I just can't begin to imagine what you are going t through. How are you feeling now? Thank goodness you called the ambulance and that you are ok, I am so sorry to hear about baby. :hugs: you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## athena87

Oh cjgirl I am so sorry. I'm praying for you. Thank goodness you got there quick enough.


----------



## athena87

Has anyone had blood in ewcm?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Tuesday night I had abdominal pain and we had to call an ambulance. Turned out my pregnancy was ectopic and it ruptured and was bleeding into my abdomen. They did surgery and of course had to take the baby. I can't get pregnant again for 3-6 months. I keep forgetting that the baby is gone.

Omg my heart just literally sank.
This is such terrible news I can't believe it I'm so, so, so sorry :cry: I'm really just in disbelief. Did they have to remove your tube? 
Oh my goodness I'm just so sorry :(
Thinking of you honey and sending :hugs: I can't get over the horrible luck all of us have had with losses.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Has anyone had blood in ewcm?

I never have but sometime you can get O bleeding.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm so sad for you Cjgirl I know I don't know you in person but what you've gone through has really shaken me :(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Tuesday night I had abdominal pain and we had to call an ambulance. Turned out my pregnancy was ectopic and it ruptured and was bleeding into my abdomen. They did surgery and of course had to take the baby. I can't get pregnant again for 3-6 months. I keep forgetting that the baby is gone.
> 
> Omg my heart just literally sank.
> This is such terrible news I can't believe it I'm so, so, so sorry :cry: I'm really just in disbelief. Did they have to remove your tube?
> Oh my goodness I'm just so sorry :(
> Thinking of you honey and sending :hugs: I can't get over the horrible luck all of us have had with losses.Click to expand...

she was able to save the tube, but she said it may not work properly. I still can believe it either. I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and everything will be back to the way things were. They said had we not called 911 when we did, I probably would have bled to death. I had 2 yransfusions. God was really looking out for me. Thank you all for your prayers. I may get to leave the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm with misscalais, I'm am just so sad for you, for all of us, for all of our losses. I can't stop thinking and praying for you Cjgirl.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> she was able to save the tube, but she said it may not work properly. I still can believe it either. I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and everything will be back to the way things were. They said had we not called 911 when we did, I probably would have bled to death. I had 2 yransfusions. God was really looking out for me. Thank you all for your prayers. I may get to leave the hospital tomorrow.

I'm glad the Dr was able to save your tube god definitely was looking out for you, I'm so glad that you got there when you did. I hope you get to go home soon. All our angle babies will be together now.
:hugs: and we are here for you if you need a virtual shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls, how is everyone doing today? Cjgirl how are you coping? 
I told hubby today about you all. And I've come to the conclusion we were all put together for a reason to support each other through these tough times I know I wouldn't have be able to cope if I didn't have you girls to lean on. I just wish I knew you all in person. I'm sure we'd all have a fun slumber party lol!
Any ways CD26 today and believe it or not it's the longest a I've waited to test since this ttc journey. I'm proud of myself :blush: :haha:


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I agree I wish we all could meet and hang out in person. Yesterday was dh's birthday and we had some friends get together to swim and we drank a bit lol and had a lot of fun. I'm still not sure if I o'ed or am about to. Yesterday my cervix was so high I couldn't reach it.


----------



## nlb

hey girls how is everyone doing. My 4 year old son is sick. so I've been taking care of him for the past 2 days. He has 104 fever this morning. I just feel so useless because I keep doing what the dr told me but he just doesn't seem better.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I agree I wish we all could meet and hang out in person. Yesterday was dh's birthday and we had some friends get together to swim and we drank a bit lol and had a lot of fun. I'm still not sure if I o'ed or am about to. Yesterday my cervix was so high I couldn't reach it.

Happy birthday to DH, sounds like you had a wonderful day. 
My cervix has never been that high so in thinking that's a really good sign Hun! Make sure you get lots of baby dancing in, I have a really good feeling this will be your month :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> hey girls how is everyone doing. My 4 year old son is sick. so I've been taking care of him for the past 2 days. He has 104 fever this morning. I just feel so useless because I keep doing what the dr told me but he just doesn't seem better.

Aww in sorry he is so un well. I hope he gets better really soon. It's so hard seeing them so sick and you can't take it away. :hugs: if he gets worse or you can't get the temp to go down take him to the ER.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, hope he feels better soon. FX for you athena. My cervix was that high before my BFP.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers girls. I got to come home last night and now I am just sleeping mostly. I am on a lot of pain meds and am just in and out. I am on bed rest for 2 weeks pretty much. They will give me an incomplete at school and I can finish when I am better. I really don't know what to think or feel right now. I go from being okay to wanting to cry again. I know I can try again in a few months and DH is trying to focus on that to feel better, maybe I need to do that too. I can't thank y'all enough for all of the support. I am so glad to have y'all :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

:bfn: for me today.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, hope he feels better soon. FX for you athena. My cervix was that high before my BFP.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers girls. I got to come home last night and now I am just sleeping mostly. I am on a lot of pain meds and am just in and out. I am on bed rest for 2 weeks pretty much. They will give me an incomplete at school and I can finish when I am better. I really don't know what to think or feel right now. I go from being okay to wanting to cry again. I know I can try again in a few months and DH is trying to focus on that to feel better, maybe I need to do that too. I can't thank y'all enough for all of the support. I am so glad to have y'all :hugs:[/Q
> 
> OMG cjgirl I am so sorry for your loss. I had no idea what happened I had to read back. we are here for you if you need to talk. I know it is hard. :hugs:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> :bfn: for me today.

sorry about the BFN. what dpo are you? maybe next month will be better for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun. I'm not quite sure how many DPO but I'm CD27 and possibly 10DPO.
I'm really hoping everyone gets their bfps really soon with sticky, sticky babies. This thread needs some good luck :)
:dust:


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks Hun. I'm not quite sure how many DPO but I'm CD27 and possibly 10DPO.
> I'm really hoping everyone gets their bfps really soon with sticky, sticky babies. This thread needs some good luck :)
> :dust:

I know I agree we do need some luck. :dust: maybe it is still early


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies. Cervix is still high, but only bfn's on opk's and no temp spike yet. I think it's coming though at least I hope. I forgot how much soy I took the last time and only took 1 a day which is only 40 mg. most people take 120 mg a day. So I hope the other stuff makes up for it.

Misscalais sorry bout the bfn. How has the vitex been?

Cjgirl I'm still thinking about you. I hope you have a quick recovery.

Nlb hope your son is feeling better and I'm praying for you too. Hope you get that bfp soon.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I know I agree we do need some luck. :dust: maybe it is still early

Thanks Hun, yeah could be too early not sure. We didn't get much BD in this mth so I'm not overly hopeful lol.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Thanks ladies. Cervix is still high, but only bfn's on opk's and no temp spike yet. I think it's coming though at least I hope. I forgot how much soy I took the last time and only took 1 a day which is only 40 mg. most people take 120 mg a day. So I hope the other stuff makes up for it.
> 
> Misscalais sorry bout the bfn. How has the vitex been?
> 
> Cjgirl I'm still thinking about you. I hope you have a quick recovery.
> 
> Nlb hope your son is feeling better and I'm praying for you too. Hope you get that bfp soon.

Hopefully it happens soon :) what CD are you now? I have no clue about soy but have heard lots of success stories. Vitex has been good, no side effects for me apart from maybe being extra moody lol! CD28 today if I oed when I think I might of then AF should be due in 3-4 days.


----------



## athena87

Today is cd 13. Still no spike or positive opk.


----------



## Misscalais

FXed it happens soon :)


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone else doing?
I'm almost CD30 going to test again in the morning. No symptoms other than sore boobs and some cramping but that could go either way lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, I didn't you get a really dark opk around cycle day 7? Is it possible you I'd then? If not, I hope it happens soon! 
Misscalais, hope af doesn't show and you get your bfp! Are you testing???
Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Are you still on bed rest?
Nlb, where are you I'm your cycle? How have things been going? Did you do that cake?


----------



## dragonfly26

I had my 30 week appointment yesterday. All looks good. I now have appointments every two weeks. Since I will be having a c section they do that at 39 weeks so it will be on September 6, Unless I go into labor on my own before then. Can't believe it only about 9 weeks away.


----------



## athena87

My temps haven't shown ov yet. My cervix hasn't changed hso still no pos opk either. I think my body tried to ov but didn't and is now tryin to again.


----------



## athena87

This is the darkest yet. So I'll bet it's pos tomorrow or Friday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I hope you O and everything goes well this cycle for you. 

misscalais, hoping for your BFP.

I am still on pain meds and bed rest. I don't sleep well at all because I can't get comfortable. My blood is too thick now because of all the trauma and I am still on the shots plus my regular meds from before to try and thin it enough to reduce my risk of clots. It's all still very scary and I spend most of my time watching tv to try and not think about the baby. DH keeps reminding me that we can try again and things will be okay. The pain meds mess with my vision so that is why I am not on the computer much.


----------



## Misscalais

Bfn with FMU so I'm just waiting for AF to show. I'm sick of these long cycles I just want to get on with it. 
Cjgirl I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 
Dragonfly I'm glad everything is going well with you :) how exciting not long to go at all I can't wait to see pics when your little one is here :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Bfn with FMU so I'm just waiting for AF to show. I'm sick of these long cycles I just want to get on with it.
> Cjgirl I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> Dragonfly I'm glad everything is going well with you :) how exciting not long to go at all I can't wait to see pics when your little one is here :)

Sorry about the BFN. Long cycles are so frustrating. I wonder what my cycles will be like when this is over.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Sorry about the BFN. Long cycles are so frustrating. I wonder what my cycles will be like when this is over.

Thanks Hun, I hope your cycle returns normally :)


----------



## nlb

Hope everyone has a safe Fourth of July
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## athena87

Omg my temp dropped .12 degrees lower than it has been this whole time. I pray it shoots up tomorrow. What's crazy is that I was hot when I temped and my temp was only 96.1, not really sure why my temps are so low, I read it could be thyroid issues but my thyroid has been tested since my mom had Graves' disease and had to have her thyroid removed, my sister had a cyst on hers, and my grandma had hypothyroidism. My ob-gyn told me that when I do get pregnant they will have to monitor my thyroid monthly. But my thyroid is fine right now. I'm just so excited for a temp dip.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hope everyone has a safe Fourth of July

Cake looks awesome Hun. :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Omg my temp dropped .12 degrees lower than it has been this whole time. I pray it shoots up tomorrow. What's crazy is that I was hot when I temped and my temp was only 96.1, not really sure why my temps are so low, I read it could be thyroid issues but my thyroid has been tested since my mom had Graves' disease and had to have her thyroid removed, my sister had a cyst on hers, and my grandma had hypothyroidism. My ob-gyn told me that when I do get pregnant they will have to monitor my thyroid monthly. But my thyroid is fine right now. I'm just so excited for a temp dip.

How exciting! Fingers crossed that it jumps back up tomorrow!
I had thyroid issues with both pregnancies constant blood tests monitoring is annoying lol I have nodules/cysts in mine, mum has hypothyroidism. 
Hopefully you will be fine :) 
Looking forward to see what your temp does :)


----------



## Misscalais

Still waiting for AF cd31 today! CP is very low and rock hard so I'm hoping I'm not left waiting til cd34 again I just want it over with. If it does end up a longer cycle it means I didn't ovulate at all again. Seems its almost 12 mths now I'm thinking about asking to get some tests done to see if maybe my tubes are blocked or something I don't know honestly I just want to give up on it all.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hope everyone has a safe Fourth of July

Looks awesome! Hope you had a great 4th. I was able to go to see the fireworks with my family. I was really uncomfortable, but it was worth it!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Omg my temp dropped .12 degrees lower than it has been this whole time. I pray it shoots up tomorrow. What's crazy is that I was hot when I temped and my temp was only 96.1, not really sure why my temps are so low, I read it could be thyroid issues but my thyroid has been tested since my mom had Graves' disease and had to have her thyroid removed, my sister had a cyst on hers, and my grandma had hypothyroidism. My ob-gyn told me that when I do get pregnant they will have to monitor my thyroid monthly. But my thyroid is fine right now. I'm just so excited for a temp dip.

Hope the temp dip is a good sign! FX!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Still waiting for AF cd31 today! CP is very low and rock hard so I'm hoping I'm not left waiting til cd34 again I just want it over with. If it does end up a longer cycle it means I didn't ovulate at all again. Seems its almost 12 mths now I'm thinking about asking to get some tests done to see if maybe my tubes are blocked or something I don't know honestly I just want to give up on it all.

Please don't give up! I know that it is hard. Maybe you should go and see what might be going on. There could be an easy fix for something if there is a problem. If I can't get down on it, you're not allowed to give up lol :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Please don't give up! I know that it is hard. Maybe you should go and see what might be going on. There could be an easy fix for something if there is a problem. If I can't get down on it, you're not allowed to give up lol :hugs:

Thanks Hun :) 
I'm just feeling really overwhelmed with it all, a new bunch of friends are pregnant and that's making it harder to deal with and I'm no longer able to feel exciting for them. One friend that didn't want any more kids and knows exactly what we are going through just told us she's 9 weeks :-/ I mean I'm truly happy for them I just don't want to know about any of it. I know it sounds awful the emotion of it all just gets worse every month.
I'm nervous about seeing a Dr and worried they won't take me seriously or just brush me off or tell me to loose weight or something like that. Hopefully AF hurries up so I can see if I can get an appointment for Monday fortnight, get a pap and ask to have my hormones checked and go from there I guess? If I ask to have my hormones checked can they refuse to do it?


----------



## athena87

I don't know if my temp spiked enough here's my chart. And opk's are still neg.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Please don't give up! I know that it is hard. Maybe you should go and see what might be going on. There could be an easy fix for something if there is a problem. If I can't get down on it, you're not allowed to give up lol :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun :)
> I'm just feeling really overwhelmed with it all, a new bunch of friends are pregnant and that's making it harder to deal with and I'm no longer able to feel exciting for them. One friend that didn't want any more kids and knows exactly what we are going through just told us she's 9 weeks :-/ I mean I'm truly happy for them I just don't want to know about any of it. I know it sounds awful the emotion of it all just gets worse every month.
> I'm nervous about seeing a Dr and worried they won't take me seriously or just brush me off or tell me to loose weight or something like that. Hopefully AF hurries up so I can see if I can get an appointment for Monday fortnight, get a pap and ask to have my hormones checked and go from there I guess? If I ask to have my hormones checked can they refuse to do it?Click to expand...

I don't know why they would refuse to do it. You should definitely ask or ask what they think you should do. I get sick of doctors acting as if patients aren't important. My husband only got his results after multiple phone calls to the office. He didn't really worry too much about it because I got the BFP, but you would think the doctor would have made more of a effort. He didn't know we got a BFP. I later found out that DH didn't like the dr at all and felt he was treated poorly when he went. Hopefully your dr will be understanding and willing to help. I know it is hard when everyone around you is pregnant. I hope things get easier. Every month gets harder and I hate that I am back to square one myself. I keep having dreams that the dr tell me they made a mistake and the baby is fine. Or that there were twins and there is still one there. Then I wake up in pain and remember that my little poppy seed is gone :cry: I can't wait to be well enough to do things and keep busy and distracted.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I don't know if my temp spiked enough here's my chart. And opk's are still neg.

I still don't know a lot about charting, but charts that are good I think I have seen have a spike like yours. I hope it is a good sign of O for you.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I don't know if my temp spiked enough here's my chart. And opk's are still neg.

I have no idea but it looks good to me?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I don't know why they would refuse to do it. You should definitely ask or ask what they think you should do. I get sick of doctors acting as if patients aren't important. My husband only got his results after multiple phone calls to the office. He didn't really worry too much about it because I got the BFP, but you would think the doctor would have made more of a effort. He didn't know we got a BFP. I later found out that DH didn't like the dr at all and felt he was treated poorly when he went. Hopefully your dr will be understanding and willing to help. I know it is hard when everyone around you is pregnant. I hope things get easier. Every month gets harder and I hate that I am back to square one myself. I keep having dreams that the dr tell me they made a mistake and the baby is fine. Or that there were twins and there is still one there. Then I wake up in pain and remember that my little poppy seed is gone :cry: I can't wait to be well enough to do things and keep busy and distracted.

Yeah it's hard, what were hubbies results anyway?
Ill just ask my Dr and I guess if she doesn't seem interested ill go else where but generally she's pretty good. 
Aww Hun, it's not a nice feeling is it :( it takes a while to sink in that bub is no longer with you. No one should ever have to go through it. I hope your body recovers really quickly.
CD32 for me still no AF had cramps last night so hopefully that's a sign it will be here by the morning.


----------



## athena87

My temp dropped really low today


----------



## Misscalais

AF arrived this morning.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> AF arrived this morning.

Sorry AF showed. Maybe the dr can help you figure out what might help. DH's results were all normal, so I guess it's good we know that. My mom wanted a second opinion on how long we should wait so she asked the ob/gyn at the clinic she works for. She said at least 6 months. Plus my hospital bill will be so high it will take forever to pay off. I am applying for medicaid but may not qualify. Everything as far as having a baby right now feels totally hopeless. I will probably be the last of us now. FX for all of you! I'm know we have all been ready to see some BFPs around here. It will be so different being careful not to get pregnant for 6 months.


----------



## CJGirl

I have been meaning to tell you girls about some jewelry the doctor told me about while I was in the hospital. It is on Esty.com. I don't know if y'all are familiar with that site or not, but it is pretty awesome. People make jewelry and other items and sell it on there. Anyway, if you go there and search artsychicas, it will take you to the jewelry. It is fertility,pregnancy, and wellness jewelry. There are necklaces and bracelets and they are all made of different kinds of stones for different things. I got a necklace that is made up moonstone, amazonite, and rose quartz. Each stone is suppose to help with a different aspect of fertility and it gives all the descriptions for each stone on each piece. My necklace also has a silver butterfly on it to symbolize the baby that was lost and being open to a new soul taking his/her place. I am still waiting for it to arrive but I can post a pic when it comes if y'all want to see. The doctor I talked to had some fertility issues too and she had gotten some pieces from them. She thought having a symbol of my loss might help me to heal. Just thought y'all might be interested. It's not super expensive and I feel like it may help me.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl my husband bought a necklace from what he called a hippie store for me on my last birthday. It came with a card that tells you about what it does and it is a rosé quartz necklace that is supposed to help with fertility. It's funny cause I've wanted to have a baby for so long but my husband wasn't ready and now he tells me all the time that he can't wait. He loves holding and playing with our 3 month old nephew and our nieces. We babysat them this past week and it was nice to see how good he is wth them.


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl I'm glad everything is Ok on hubbies behalf. In my honest opinion I think 6 mths is a long time to wait I think 3 would be good BUT it's always best to be more careful and let the body heal from such a traumatic thing to go through. It will be strange knowing that you have to wait that long lol but I'm kind of thinking about putting a hold on out ttc as well or just NTNP until I sort out what ( if anything ) is wrong with my body. With all the crazy symptoms, moodiness etc i really do think I have a hormone imbalance or possibly mild PCOS I looked at my ultra sound from when I had the 1st MC and there are cysts on my left ovary the right one looks clear. *sigh* so I just don't know. And also I don't want another winter baby just the thought of breast feeding in the winter again makes me cringe lol! 
Ill have to have a look onto those necklaces they sound great and I'd be willing to give anything a go, I also think its a good thing to have something that symbolises lost bubs. Definitely show us a pic when you get it, the amber teething necklaces seem to work for a lot of kids so I think the fertility ones could as well.


----------



## athena87

I'm really frustrated right now and need to vent. My brother is 22 and got engaged last week. He's been dating the girl for 3 years with a 6 month break up. This girl is nice but she has made it her mission to completely change him. She broke up with him because he wouldn't go to church, he started going to church after they broke up and his personality completely changes when he is around her. He stops cussing and acts like for lack of a better word a Jesus freak. Don't get me wrong i go to church and believe in God, but I don't hide the person I am. He used to work for this company and they would send I'm out of state for training and he told me he got drunk a few times while he was up there with the guys he was working with but told me not to tell his girlfriend cause she is a hypocrite and says its ok to drink but its not ok to get drunk. And there are other things he changes to make her think he is different like he doesn't hang out with the guy that has been his best friend since middle school because she doesn't like him. But the final straw for me is this, I asked my brother straight up when they were getting married. He told me next summer, I said that is good because I was afraid it would be a few months. Because she wanted to get engaged at Christmas so she could have a spring wedding. And for the past year has complained about everyone else getting engaged except them and has pushed and pushed. So he gave in but it was late enough that she couldn't have a spring or summer wedding til next year. My sister calls me today and tells me that they moved the wedding to this December because his fiancé talked him into it. My brother doesn't have a job, has a useless associates degree cause it was for a specific company that went under and has 2 years left to finish his bachelors and she works a job that is only during the school year and has a 2nd part time job, neither has benefits and so they will also pay for health insurance out of pocket and are looking at $950 1 bedroom apartments. Oh and the cherry on top of this train wreck is that she told my husband and I that she wants to have a baby by 25 and she will be 23 in January. I am so pissed at them, my mom is disappointed, my sister is mad, but I'll bet her family is just so happy.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh dear. What a mess, it's so terrible when stuff like that happens. I'm so paranoid that something like that will happen to my brother.
Why is he even with her by the sounds of it she seems like a control freak. 
How is she planning on paying for the wedding December is only 6 mths away. 
Sorry you have to deal with that Hun.


----------



## athena87

Oh well my brother has a very large savings from when he was working and apparently she does too, but my mom said her family is paying for it. And my sister thinks she will eventually get him to move to where her family lives which is 2 hours away and we will never see him. I tried to tell him that savings goes quick when you don't have a job but he wouldn't listen. I don't know what to do.


----------



## athena87

Omg I think I just ovulated. My test this morning and this afternoon were positive. I prayed a prayed and prayed for it to feel like it used to when I knew I was ovulating so I would know and it did. I had the spasms like I used to. My temp was high this morning though which I feel is strange if I'm ovulating now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

athena, sorry about all of the stress with your brother. I know how hard it is to watch a family member do something that may not be best for them. I hope things get better.

On a more positive note, I pray that you did ovulate and caught that egg! The tests look great so I am sure you did or will very soon! FX!


----------



## Misscalais

Yay fingers crossed for you Athena.


----------



## dragonfly26

So exciting Athena, hope you caught the egg. 
It really us do hard to sit and watch and even harder when you say something and they don't listen and then watch it all fall apart. Chances are he won't listen even if you say something.


----------



## athena87

Yea I know, I kind of want to tell him my mom is disappointed they moved it up but didn't want to say anything to see what he says. As for me though, I got out of the shower and dh had our room set for romance ;) I didn't even tell him I had a positive ov test cause I read that can put pressure on men. But I've been kind of crampy afternoon and tonight. I pray this my month and I can surprise my mom on her bday.


----------



## Misscalais

Sad day today one of my friends went in for her ultra sound today she was almost 18 weeks to find her baby girl died a week ago. :( I feel so terrible for her, she put a pic up of her bump this morning saying how excited she was for her ultrasound. Life is just so sad sometimes it's not fair.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Sad day today one of my friends went in for her ultra sound today she was almost 18 weeks to find her baby girl died a week ago. :( I feel so terrible for her, she put a pic up of her bump this morning saying how excited she was for her ultrasound. Life is just so sad sometimes it's not fair.

That is so sad. We will keep her in our prayers.


----------



## nlb

I've been trying to get on here for a few days to see how everyone was doing but something was wrong with my computer or this site. I've been waiting for ad to show I hope it comes today because we are going to great wolf next Tuesday. I'm on cd 36 I think we'll it's been that long seince the mc. Not real sure when to start the days when that happens


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, I am so sorry for your friends loss. That is just so sad, makes me want to cry thinking about it. . I will say a prayer for her. 
Nlb, hope af shows, so you can move on to your next cycle. Is great wolf a water park?
Athena, how sweet of your dh. I honestly don't think my dh has a romantic bone in his body, lol. 
Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Have you gone back to doctor? Everything looking good? How long will you have to be on the shots? It really is a shame that doctors don't give a shit and not just in regards to fertility. I feel like any time I go to a doctor it's a crapshoot if they are even going to give a proper diagnosis.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I am so sorry for your friends loss. That is just so sad, makes me want to cry thinking about it. . I will say a prayer for her.
> Nlb, hope af shows, so you can move on to your next cycle. Is great wolf a water park?
> Athena, how sweet of your dh. I honestly don't think my dh has a romantic bone in his body, lol.
> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Have you gone back to doctor? Everything looking good? How long will you have to be on the shots? It really is a shame that doctors don't give a shit and not just in regards to fertility. I feel like any time I go to a doctor it's a crapshoot if they are even going to give a proper diagnosis.

Yes it is a indoor water park. We r taking my son in 1 week


----------



## dragonfly26

That should be fun! I really want to take my dd to one for a mini vaca, but dh is just so busy at work right now.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I am so sorry this happened to your friend. I will be praying for her.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, that is so sad to hear. I will say a prayer for her. I couldn't have even imagined how painful it would be to lose a baby until it happened to me. My heart is breaking all over again for you who have gone through it because now I really do understand. DH had to take DD to a birthday party yesterday. His friend's son turned one. He texted me while he was there and said there were so many babies and people feeling sorry for us. When he got home he said he didn't know how hard it would be to face a situation like that. Even if I could have gone physically, I knew I couldn't handle it emotionally. I cry almost every night now when it gets quiet in the house. I can't believe that one day we were expecting and planning for a baby and the next everything changed. I have to get back to my school work now and my prof let me set a deadline for when my research and exam are due. I set it for the 17th. I probably need more time, but I just want it to be over. Sorry to go on and on, I just really don't know what to do with myself right now. I feel like a different person almost.

nlb, Great Wolf is so fun! We took DD for her 6th bday and had a wonderful time. Which one will you be going to? Grapevine is the closest to me, but I am not sure if TX has another one.

athena, that was so sweet of your DH. I hope this month goes well for you.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I am so sorry for your friends loss. That is just so sad, makes me want to cry thinking about it. . I will say a prayer for her.
> Nlb, hope af shows, so you can move on to your next cycle. Is great wolf a water park?
> Athena, how sweet of your dh. I honestly don't think my dh has a romantic bone in his body, lol.
> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Have you gone back to doctor? Everything looking good? How long will you have to be on the shots? It really is a shame that doctors don't give a shit and not just in regards to fertility. I feel like any time I go to a doctor it's a crapshoot if they are even going to give a proper diagnosis.

I am feeling a lot better, physically at least. I still take pain meds about once a day. I don't know how long I will have to be on the shots. I have another blood test on Wed and hopefully my blood will have stabilized and I will be able to just take pills again. I am running out of space on my stomach because a shot can't be given to close to where one was given previously until the bruise heals and since I have so many spots that I can't get near it is getting rough. At least I have usually taken a pain pill before I have to have a shot. They tried to do the surgery with cameras and first went in on both sides of my lower abdomen and belly button, but it didn't work so they did a c-section basically. So I have wounds glued together all over and bruising. I go on the 18th to the OB/GYN to have all of it checked to make sure I am healing properly and find out what is safe for me to start doing again.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I've been trying to get on here for a few days to see how everyone was doing but something was wrong with my computer or this site. I've been waiting for ad to show I hope it comes today because we are going to great wolf next Tuesday. I'm on cd 36 I think we'll it's been that long seince the mc. Not real sure when to start the days when that happens

Thanks Hun, I got AF 34 days from the 1st day of the MC ( I just counted it as a normal cycle ) to keep track of it. Have you been BD at all?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I am so sorry for your friends loss. That is just so sad, makes me want to cry thinking about it. . I will say a prayer for her.
> Nlb, hope af shows, so you can move on to your next cycle. Is great wolf a water park?
> Athena, how sweet of your dh. I honestly don't think my dh has a romantic bone in his body, lol.
> Cjgirl, how are you feeling? Have you gone back to doctor? Everything looking good? How long will you have to be on the shots? It really is a shame that doctors don't give a shit and not just in regards to fertility. I feel like any time I go to a doctor it's a crapshoot if they are even going to give a proper diagnosis.

Thanks girls I feel just so terrible for her :( and I agree I could sympathise with people when they had a MC and I was very sad for them but once I lost my pregnancies and the heart ache I went through just about returns when I hear of another mum going through it, it's just so sad and unfair.
I hope your tummy feels better soon, DH did well to hold himself together at the party it must have been so hard for him and I agree it would have been too emotional for you as well. 
*sigh* I'm just so over all these losses. I'm praying really hard that each and every single one of us just that baby to take home and watch grow.


----------



## athena87

Fertility friend says I'm 3 dpo woo hoo, I already feel out though. Not really sure why, but I keep thinking I didn't really O. I guess cause of the pcos but we shall see. I'll probably test Sunday or Monday 8-9 dpo I got 10 early tests.


----------



## dragonfly26

Don't feel out, keep positive! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl We r going to the one in grapevine Tx. It is a lot of fun we went last year and are going again.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Fertility friend says I'm 3 dpo woo hoo, I already feel out though. Not really sure why, but I keep thinking I didn't really O. I guess cause of the pcos but we shall see. I'll probably test Sunday or Monday 8-9 dpo I got 10 early tests.

Don't feel out Hun, you had so many good signs this month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending super positive vibes :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Fertility friend says I'm 3 dpo woo hoo, I already feel out though. Not really sure why, but I keep thinking I didn't really O. I guess cause of the pcos but we shall see. I'll probably test Sunday or Monday 8-9 dpo I got 10 early tests.

You're not out yet! FX for you!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Cjgirl We r going to the one in grapevine Tx. It is a lot of fun we went last year and are going again.

You will be really close to me. I hope we get to go again soon. We had such a great time when we went. There are a lot of other fun things in Grapevine too. I love going there to shop.


----------



## athena87

I know I need to be more positive. I've been really crampy for the past 2 days and I'm only 4 dpo. Thank you guys for your support I don't know what I'd do without y'all.


----------



## CJGirl

That's what we are here for athena! I feel the same way. If I didn't have you girls to talk to I would lose it. I really don't want to talk about the loss or TTC with anyone else right now. I can already tell that my mom is wanted me to give up on having another one. Even though she says she supports us no matter what the decision, and that is true, she wants us to give it up. I can tell by some of her comments. Today she was going over my surgery with me again and exactly what was done. She talked about how they removed the products of conception. I turned away so she didn't see me tear up. The baby we were suppose to be having in about 7 months is now just referred to as "products of conception". It made me so sad. I know I will get past this, but right now it feels impossible. I wasn't emotionally prepared for this. I told myself miscarriage was always a possibility and I knew that in the back of my mind, and not to lessen any of the pain y'all have felt-I would never want to come across that way, but not being able to do anything myself is making this harder. It all happened so fast and the baby is gone and now I can't even get back to my normal life because of the surgery. My usual distractions of school, working out, and projects around the house are not an option right now. I can't even get my head right to work on my research very much. I don't know what I am going to do. I feel like nothing will ever be the same. Sorry for the long drawn out post, but I can't say any of this to DH right now. I guess I can. I just don't want to.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww Cjgirl that would have been hard :( the way I see it is a baby is a baby regardless of if its still a bunch of cells or at full gestation, you still lost a baby no matter what stage of pregnancy it was at.
I think when people work in the medical profession it's just a way for them to cope with the losses and distance themselves. Miscarriages are one of the most terrible things to ever go through and the 1st time for me I felt the same it really didn't even enter my mind that I would loose my baby after two healthy pregnancies and my mum having 5 healthy pregnancies, sister having two healthy ones and almost everyone else in the family having plenty of healthy easy pregnancies I never even thought it would happen to me. And that's why I took it so hard because this type of thing isn't meant to 'happen to me' then you realise that it did and it hits you like a tonne of bricks.
And honestly I don't think you every fully recover from it. It's always there in the bottom of your heart the longing for the child you lost.
But hopefully a rainbow baby will help ease that pain and help you get through the tough times when you think of the little one you lost.
Hope your body heals quickly so you can at least do things to take your mind away from it for a while.


----------



## athena87

Just wanted to say that I have had af like cramps since earlier tonight and its only 4 dpo 

I sent my brothers fiancé a message, I hope she doesn't get mad. This is what I said though " I wanted to tell you that Jonathan and I wanted to get married in December but ended up waiting til May because we weren't financially ready and since Brandon doesn't have a job you both may want to pray about it. I'm not telling you what to do by any means but just make sure you can handle insurance utilities rent etc. before then cause it is tougher than you think on your own."


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Just wanted to say that I have had af like cramps since earlier tonight and its only 4 dpo
> 
> I sent my brothers fiancé a message, I hope she doesn't get mad. This is what I said though " I wanted to tell you that Jonathan and I wanted to get married in December but ended up waiting til May because we weren't financially ready and since Brandon doesn't have a job you both may want to pray about it. I'm not telling you what to do by any means but just make sure you can handle insurance utilities rent etc. before then cause it is tougher than you think on your own."

Cramps can be a good sign :) I think you wrote a good message and (at least to me) it doesn't sound like you are trying to be mean or anything. If she is very young or immature she may get mad and think you are getting into her business, but hopefully she won't feel that way. I have tried to talk to family members before about thing like this and they have gotten really angry, but they were very young and I have had to remember how I acted at that age. I didn't want anyone telling me what to do, because I knew everything lol You are only trying to do what is best for your brother and she needs to understand that.


----------



## athena87

She didn't get mad but I don't think her mind is going to change :/ 

Dh was poking me last night asking is a little baby implanting lol.


----------



## CJGirl

Well at least you said something to her and that is all you can do right now probably. She will see that you were right eventually I am sure.

FX that your little baby is implanting :dust:


----------



## dragonfly26

I hope the cramps are implantation!


----------



## Misscalais

Cramps are good Athena :D


----------



## Misscalais

My friend gave birth to her sleeping angel this morning, they induced her yesterday.
They named her Harper Ava. I can't imagine having to go through labour, give birth and not get to take your baby home. :( such a sad day for them.
I'm guessing the hospital will take baby to see why she died, I hope they get some answers to why she passed away.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, that is so awful. Why has there been so much hurt lately? I will definitely say a prayer for them. I can not even imagine how that must feel.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I can't imagine how hard that must've been for them, I will say some prayers for them.


----------



## athena87

On top of the cramping, I'm having spasms in my uterus and sharp pains on and off in my boobs. I hope these are good signs and I'm not just losing my mind lol.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> My friend gave birth to her sleeping angle this morning, they induced her yesterday.
> They named her Harper Ava. I can't imagine having to go through labour, give birth and not get to take your baby home. :( such a sad day for them.
> I'm guessing the hospital will take baby to see why she died, I hope they get some answers to why she passed away.

Misscalais that is so sad. I prey she heals from all the heartbreak and pain. I couldn't imagine something like that happening to anyone.We will keep her in our preyers


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> On top of the cramping, I'm having spasms in my uterus and sharp pains on and off in my boobs. I hope these are good signs and I'm not just losing my mind lol.

those sound like really good signs Athena. FX for you.


----------



## nlb

I'm doing a monsters inc. Cake for this weekend for some lady. I hope it comes out ok because this has not been a very good week for me.


----------



## athena87

Nlb I'm doing flower cupcakes with marshmallow fondant ladybuds for my nieces birthday Saturday and making her her own little ladybug cake. I bought some cheap cupcake stands and hand painted them. Hopefully it all turns out ok. 

Update- I started having pinkish/brown spotting and sharp cramps, hope af isn't visiting early:cry:


----------



## nlb

That sounds cute. You should post a picture of them when you r finished


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Nlb I'm doing flower cupcakes with marshmallow fondant ladybuds for my nieces birthday Saturday and making her her own little ladybug cake. I bought some cheap cupcake stands and hand painted them. Hopefully it all turns out ok.
> 
> Update- I started having pinkish/brown spotting and sharp cramps, hope af isn't visiting early:cry:

Sounds like it could be early IB? How many DPO are you again?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls, it's the same friend I was talking about that had her scan and found out her baby passed. I just hope she can get through it I couldn't think of anything worse, and she was really hoping for a girl too life really sux sometimes :(
Athena and Nlb I can't even make cup cakes, you girls so need to come to my house and teach me some skills lol!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls, it's the same friend I was talking about that had her scan and found out her baby passed. I just hope she can get through it I couldn't think of anything worse, and she was really hoping for a girl too life really sux sometimes :(
> Athena and Nlb I can't even make cup cakes, you girls so need to come to my house and teach me some skills lol!

I would but it would take me a while to drive the Australia


----------



## nlb

Well girls I'm on cd 40 and for the past week I've been having a little blood not even enough to wear a pad in my cm. usually that will happen and a day later af would start. I am wondering if this is my af this month? That mc really screwed me up.


----------



## athena87

:cry:Ughhhhh I feel like crying right now. I'm pretty sure af has arrived. I'm only 6 dpo wth. I guess on to the next month:cry:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> On top of the cramping, I'm having spasms in my uterus and sharp pains on and off in my boobs. I hope these are good signs and I'm not just losing my mind lol.

Sound like some good signs to me!


----------



## athena87

CJGirl said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> On top of the cramping, I'm having spasms in my uterus and sharp pains on and off in my boobs. I hope these are good signs and I'm not just losing my mind lol.
> 
> Sound like some good signs to me!Click to expand...

I guess you didn't see my last post, the witch has arrived at only 6dpo :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> On top of the cramping, I'm having spasms in my uterus and sharp pains on and off in my boobs. I hope these are good signs and I'm not just losing my mind lol.
> 
> Sound like some good signs to me!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't see my last post, the witch has arrived at only 6dpo :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no, I didn't see it. I'm so sorry athena :hugs:


----------



## nlb

I'm sorry Athena hope we get it next month. I'm still waiting for af to show and we r going to a water park Tuesday ugh


----------



## athena87

I'm ok I'm ready for this cycle hopefully that psychic was right with August :) August 6 is my moms bday and I'd love to surprise her. She keeps telling me its going to happen soon. She works for the state and enters all the birth records and our last name has been coming across a lot and then the other day there was a baby with my name. 

I was wondering if I could add you ladies on Facebook. Mine is
https://www.facebook.com/christie.osborne2?ref=tn_tnmn
If you want to add me :)


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sorry to hear af showed Athena, I hope the psychic was right too and you get your bfp in August! 
Nlb, did you and dh bd at all this cycle?


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I'm ok I'm ready for this cycle hopefully that psychic was right with August :) August 6 is my moms bday and I'd love to surprise her. She keeps telling me its going to happen soon. She works for the state and enters all the birth records and our last name has been coming across a lot and then the other day there was a baby with my name.
> 
> I was wondering if I could add you ladies on Facebook. Mine is
> https://www.facebook.com/christie.osborne2?ref=tn_tnmn
> If you want to add me :)

I just sent you a friend request! Elizabeth Ann Bernal. Guess we don't really think about the fact that we don't know each others real names lol 
I hope August is your month too! Good things happening for you girls makes me feel better. I went to the store for the first time today since my surgery. It was nice to be out of the house. Babies being everywhere was hard though. Knowing that just the day before we had picked out a crib makes it even harder. We had already been ordering baby clothes online. I know they all came, but DH took care of putting them away I guess. I think it is best that I didn't see them :cry: I was so excited and got carried away planning too soon I guess.


----------



## CJGirl

I finally got my necklace yesterday. I didn't upload a picture, but here is the link to the site with a pic of it. I love it so much! I really think it is going to help me.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/130284214/ella-sterling-fertility-miscarriage?ref=shop_home_active

And here is my FB too, if anyone anyone wants to add me.
https://www.facebook.com/elizabeth.a.bernal.7


----------



## dragonfly26

Sent you both Requests. Under . Me and my hubby share. Obviously I'm Jen, lol.
Cjgirl, the necklace is beautiful. I love it!


----------



## athena87

I know that it's a long shot but I'm wondering if this could be implantation. I've been reading a lot stuff online about women who had heavy bleeding then got a bfp.


----------



## athena87

Omg I took a tes earlier, thinking what the heck I have these sensitive tests lets see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Omg I took a tes earlier, thinking what the heck I have these sensitive tests lets see what happens.

I see it!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Lol nlb it's a nice thought though :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well girls I'm on cd 40 and for the past week I've been having a little blood not even enough to wear a pad in my cm. usually that will happen and a day later af would start. I am wondering if this is my af this month? That mc really screwed me up.

Not really sure could be I got full flow really bad but did spot a bit before hand.


----------



## Misscalais

Athena I can see it! Get a FRER :D
How's the bleeding?


----------



## dragonfly26

I can see it too! Fx this is your bfp!!!


----------



## CJGirl

I just realized I missed an entire page of conversation! I will blame it on pain meds! 

nlb, I am anxious to see your Monsters Inc. cake! 

athena, I saw your ladybug stands and cupcakes on FB. Very creative and cute :)


----------



## athena87

I'm still bleeding which worries me but I went and got a frer. I keep thinking its probably an evap but evaps aren't pink. Especially on these tests there usually thin or grey.


----------



## nlb

Ok here is my cake
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nlb

Here r the cupcakes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## athena87

Here's my cake and cupcakes.


----------



## athena87

The cake
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nlb

Athena those look cute I like them


----------



## CJGirl

athena & nlb, the cupcakes and cakes look awesome! Great job!

athena, how is the bleeding?


----------



## nlb

AF finally started today. To bad I will be at the water park at the same time. But at least we can start trying again when we get back home.
CJGirl how r you feeling?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> AF finally started today. To bad I will be at the water park at the same time. But at least we can start trying again when we get back home.
> CJGirl how r you feeling?

Sorry about AF. Hope your trip is still fun for you though. I am doing a lot better physically, but mentally I'm just a wreck. I think I'm doing better and then something will remind me of it all and I will fall apart. I keep crying. I think having to work on my research paper and final exam that are due on Wed is stressing me out and adding to it all. I am ready to be done with them at least. DH has been wonderful and is doing all the housework and trying to keep me positive. All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## athena87

This is the frer, I'm not really sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow you guys are super creative, love the cakes and cupcakes! Mmm. Now I want a cupcake, lol. 
Sorry your so stresses with the papers. I'm sure you'll do great on them. 
Athena, really hard to tell on the especially from my phone. Did you only get one frer? Is that with first morning urine?


----------



## CJGirl

athena, it's hard for me to see too. The pictures on here don't get very big on my computer.


----------



## athena87

This may be better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Misscalais

Cakes are beautiful girls! 
It's my 26th birthday tomorrow :D hubby gave me my pressies early because he will be at work tomorrow and the kids at day care, he got me matching diamond earrings and necklace pendant :) we are going to the movies tomorrow night on my actual birthday though :) 
We also got a lounge and dining set on interest free I'm so excited! We ordered one from another place it turned up and it was broken! The lounges were damaged as was the buffet so we rang them up and asked for a full refund I was so angry, the new one we are getting is much better :)
Athena I swear I see a very faint 2nd line on your FRER but I'm on my phone so I can't zoom in very well. Has your bleeding calmed down?
Nlb sorry for AF but I'm glad you can finally start trying again :)
Cjgirl im glad your hubby is helping out a lot and I'm sorry your exams are stressing you out so much :( how's the pain going is your tummy feeling any better?


----------



## Misscalais

Ps I must have missed a page also and seen you are all adding each other on Facebook :) ill spend you all friend requests too ( if that's ok? ) out facey is AmieNLuke Davis hubby and I also share a page, he doesn't write much but sometimes he puts annoying status up lol!
https://m.facebook.com/#!/amie.thompson1?__user=1681445334 this is us if my friend request doesn't go through :)


----------



## nlb

Happy birthday misscalais! I hope you have a great time. 
I must have mist the Facebook thing also. Mine is nancy L Gehring


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Birthday misscalais! Hope it's great! Me and dh always do presents early, but that's because we have no patients and are to excited to wait, lol. Sound like he got a beautiful gift for you! Enjoy your movie
Athena, how many dpo are you? It's still really early right, looks like it could be the start f something. I can see what looks to be a faint second line on the second pic you posted. Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## athena87

I'm thinking this af or it was a chemical. The sensitive test is neg today. I guess I'll save the other frer. I guess I'll start my soy so I can ov again.


----------



## CJGirl

Happy Birthday Misscalais! How sweet of DH to get you such a beautiful gift. Hope you enjoy your new furniture. What movie are y'all going to see?

athena, I am sorry your tests went negative. It seems so unfair that we keep getting our hopes up and then things aren't working out how they should.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much girls! Hubby definitely surprised me this year :)
We have to wait 4-6 weeks for our furniture to arrive I'm so impatient lol!
We want to see the Lone Ranger :) I've heard mixed reviews about it bit I'm hoping its good. :)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks so much girls! Hubby definitely surprised me this year :)
> We have to wait 4-6 weeks for our furniture to arrive I'm so impatient lol!
> We want to see the Lone Ranger :) I've heard mixed reviews about it bit I'm hoping its good. :)

4-6 weeks is a long time to wait, but I guess we are use to waiting around here lol I hope you love it when it gets there. Let me know what you think of the movie.


----------



## CJGirl

athena, how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah it's super annoying but the had to special order the lounge because you have an option on what side you want the chaise on ( its an L shaped modular lounge ) and they had to special order the dining table as well but I'm not sure why on that one. But yep as you said us girls are so used to hanging around waiting lol at least I know that I'm definitely getting this delivery lol


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm thinking this af or it was a chemical. The sensitive test is neg today. I guess I'll save the other frer. I guess I'll start my soy so I can ov again.

That's no good hun, what's the bleeding like is it super heavy or light?


----------



## Misscalais

This is it here but we aren't getting it in this colour, the one we are getting is a grey/black slate colour :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> This is it here but we aren't getting it in this colour, the one we are getting is a grey/black slate colour :)

I like it a lot! It looks so comfortable. I wish we had that much seating in our living room, but our house is really small. A couch like that would take up the whole room here lol You're right, at least you know this is coming for sure lol


----------



## athena87

Bleeding is almost gone I think. I don't think it's been too bad. I just don't know why I'd have positives then nothing. Misscalais we had a U shaped sectional that we loved one side was a chase but we had to sell it when we bought our house cause it was too big :(


----------



## Misscalais

It's super comfy. Luke didn't like it at 1st, until I made him sit in it lol, then got him to try every other lounge in the shop and this was the most comfortable. It's actually too big for our lounge room too lol but all the sections can come apart so you can have it how u want it, so we have to take one part out and put it in storage until we move to a bigger house. :haha: 
Athena I'm glad the bleeding has almost stopped, it also confuses me too seems you were only 6DPO when it started and with the faint positives. I think maybe you should test again in a week and if nothing presume it was an early AF possibly a chemical? I'm sorry this has been so rough on you :hugs:


----------



## athena87

I could've been wrong on my O date because I didn't have a regular sleep cycle with temping. I was going to test in a week anyways just to be sure, but I'm really thinking it was a chemical because I had a positive 2 days in a row then the faint on the frer. Our couch was super comfy too. We sold it to a friend and so we go over there and have hung out on it since then lol. They actually live one street over, we can see there house from ours.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, I love the couch! I want one like that. Need to wait for our current ones to take a crap :) 
Athena, hmm. Like you said I would test again because if implantation may take a few days for positive. 
Cjgirl, did you get the stuff done for class today? Feeling any less stressed? (About school)
Nlb, hope your enjoying the great wolf!!!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I love the couch! I want one like that. Need to wait for our current ones to take a crap :)
> Athena, hmm. Like you said I would test again because if implantation may take a few days for positive.
> Cjgirl, did you get the stuff done for class today? Feeling any less stressed? (About school)
> Nlb, hope your enjoying the great wolf!!!

We leave tomorrow morning. I hope we have fun. my little boy is very excited.


----------



## athena87

So I'm having some strange things going on. Got in bed at 10, went to the bathroom before too and I have gotten up to pee 4 times in 2.5 hours. I'm also having diarrhea and have been nauseous for 2 days on and off. WTH is going on. Oh and the bleeding has stopped. Checked my cervix and it is high.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I love the couch! I want one like that. Need to wait for our current ones to take a crap :)
> Athena, hmm. Like you said I would test again because if implantation may take a few days for positive.
> Cjgirl, did you get the stuff done for class today? Feeling any less stressed? (About school)
> Nlb, hope your enjoying the great wolf!!!

I have finished my research paper and now I am working on the final exam. I worked on it forever yesterday and I didn't even finish one question :/ I have until tomorrow to finish. I am so ready for it to be over with. 

athena, when are you going to test again?


----------



## athena87

I tested this morning with an .88 test and there wasn't anything. I'm going to wait a couple and take another.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I tested this morning with an .88 test and there wasn't anything. I'm going to wait a couple and take another.

I'm not too sure about those tests anymore. I got a BFP on a digital and that .88 test was still so light you could barely see it. I think it must take a lot of hormones for those to get dark.


----------



## Misscalais

So I have no idea what CD I am, plan of action is to wing it this month lol! Trying not to look at the calendar much so I'm not counting days :)


----------



## athena87

Did you at least mark the day you started so you would know when you are late?


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena like Cjgirl said those .88 cent test were crap for me too. It was like 5 weeks until I seen a non squinter.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, taking it easy and relaxing could be just what you need. Hope that's what it takes! Do you have a planned date for testing?


----------



## dragonfly26

Had my doctors appt today, since I am going the planned c section route they will do it at 39 weeks so Jaynie will be here by September 6th. Holy moly maximum 7 weeks away!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Yes I made sure I noted when AF started :) I won't be testing until/if I'm late. So around the 8-9th of August I think it would make me officially late. My last cycle was 32-33 days I think. So I'm really hoping this relaxed approach will help :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Had my doctors appt today, since I am going the planned c section route they will do it at 39 weeks so Jaynie will be here by September 6th. Holy moly maximum 7 weeks away!!!

Oh my gosh! How exciting, that's so soon :)


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Had my doctors appt today, since I am going the planned c section route they will do it at 39 weeks so Jaynie will be here by September 6th. Holy moly maximum 7 weeks away!!!

That's so exciting! Have you had a c section before? I'm sure you probably already told us, but I can't remember.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, that sounds like a good plan! DH and I were talking today about how anxious we are for me to get to the dr on Thursday and find out how I am doing and all. We especially want to know if it is okay to have sex! lol We were laughing about the fact that we will have to use condoms so I don't get pregnant! Deep down it hurts and will be awful waiting to try again, but since I can't change it we might as well laugh and have fun having sex just because we really want to. I thought to myself using condoms probably won't matter it took a year for me to get pregnant before, but with my luck I would get pregnant the first time we did it and it would not be safe. I think I should still use my calendar to track to see how my cycles are doing and if they get back to normal. It is midnight here and I couldn't sleep because I can't stop thinking about finishing my exam. I figured I might as well work on it. Tomorrow I will turn this stuff in and then I can have a real break! Well at least until it is time to get ready for the fall semester! Until then, I am truly going to try and relax! Starting off on Thursday night with watching movies and drinking wine with DH. That use to be our favorite thing to do on date night, so I think it needs to be temporarily brought back while we wait to try. Okay I have rambled enough...trying to not work on this exam lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, that sounds like a good plan! DH and I were talking today about how anxious we are for me to get to the dr on Thursday and find out how I am doing and all. We especially want to know if it is okay to have sex! lol We were laughing about the fact that we will have to use condoms so I don't get pregnant! Deep down it hurts and will be awful waiting to try again, but since I can't change it we might as well laugh and have fun having sex just because we really want to. I thought to myself using condoms probably won't matter it took a year for me to get pregnant before, but with my luck I would get pregnant the first time we did it and it would not be safe. I think I should still use my calendar to track to see how my cycles are doing and if they get back to normal. It is midnight here and I couldn't sleep because I can't stop thinking about finishing my exam. I figured I might as well work on it. Tomorrow I will turn this stuff in and then I can have a real break! Well at least until it is time to get ready for the fall semester! Until then, I am truly going to try and relax! Starting off on Thursday night with watching movies and drinking wine with DH. That use to be our favorite thing to do on date night, so I think it needs to be temporarily brought back while we wait to try. Okay I have rambled enough...trying to not work on this exam lol

Good luck with your exam Hun.
I'm glad you and hubby can lighten the mood a little like that, it sure does help a little :) I think that would be so strange going back to using condoms. ( we haven't used them pretty much for like 8 years :blush: haha we used them the 1st couple of years we were dating then stopped because *TMI WARNING* I don't like the feeling of them :blush: we've always just used the pull out method apart from one time when I was on the pill for about a year.
I hope you get the all clear to be intimate again. To be honest I cried the 1st time we did the deed after my 1st miscarriage so many mixed emotions for me when the time came.
Date night sounds amazing and just what you need I think it will help you relax a lot :)


----------



## CJGirl

Yeah, we have used a condom maybe twice. I know that's not good, but I don't like them either and I had a mirena. Which by the way I think I have decided to never get again, even if it means condoms forever because I found out another possible issue after removal is ectopic pregnancy. Even if I have another baby and never want another one, if it can cause these kinds of problems who knows what else it may do. So back to what I was originally saying lol I am afraid I may get very emotional the first time we do it again too. I hope not, but knowing me it is a possibility. I hope the dr says 3 months will be enough, even though my mom and the other dr say 6. It has almost been one month so maybe it will go by very quickly. I keep looking at the bright side. Before I was scared that I wouldn't finish academy because it ends a month after I was due, but now I don't have to worry about that. I wish I did though :(


----------



## Misscalais

Lol I'm glad I'm not the only one I think they suck.
Well I'll know never to get the marina now. I've heard lots of bad things about it but the thought that it can cause ectopic is really scary. 
I hope the Dr tells you three months too, 6 months just seems like such a long time. Fingers crossed for you. And I hope that once you get to start trying again it happens right away :)


----------



## athena87

Fingers crossed for you cjgirl. 

Condoms do suck, but dh didn't want kids and birth control made me out of whack so we had no other choice. I have to say though we started with Trojans and i think it was the ecstasy ones were good. But then we started getting the lifestyles skyn and they were the closest to nothing and not that expensive.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, hope the doc says 3 months! I also never knew that about mirena. Good to know. I think we're done after this, but not sure how I feel about sterilization just yet, so condoms it will be, which I too hate, so I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## athena87

My sister had her tubes tied of course this was her third. But her husbands cousin had twins and had her tubes tied because she had 3 kids and is now pregnant with #4. So my sister is scared now lol. The twins looked about 1 yr old and she looked 6-7 months pregnant.

So I had another reading done by someone else cause it was supposed to be more precise on dates and year and this is what it said. 
Your cards show conception (or getting your first positive pregnancy test) between Jul. 22 - Aug. 22! The cards seem to support this as they show the possibility of the birth of a child around the end of May 2014.

The cards show that you may be "turning a blind eye" to things that you've needed to address for your health and fertility for some time now. You should find yourself ready and able now to meet these challenges! You already know in your gut what you need to do. Time to do it.
It was only 2.50 and it basically confirmed the other :)


----------



## athena87

I need some prayers for a friend, well actually she is more like family since she dated my cousin for a few years. But she was 34 weeks and went to the ER two nights ago and the baby had no heart beat. She delivered him yesterday and I can't even imagine her pain. It hurts my heart just thinking about it.


----------



## Misscalais

Praying for your friend Hun, how awful to have to go through that and so close to due date. Absolutely heart breaking :cry: xoxo


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I need some prayers for a friend, well actually she is more like family since she dated my cousin for a few years. But she was 34 weeks and went to the ER two nights ago and the baby had no heart beat. She delivered him yesterday and I can't even imagine her pain. It hurts my heart just thinking about it.

I am so sorry to hear this. It breaks my heart. I will definitely say a prayer for she and her family.


----------



## CJGirl

So the doctor said I was moving around well and that healing looked good. She said I had to wait at least 3 weeks before starting back to boot camp and when I do go back I have to go slow. Swimming, sex, and walking are all fine. She explained to us exactly what happened and how she fixed it. She said she has only had this type of ectopic happen a couple of other times and both times when the woman came in she was almost dead and had to have her uterus removed. I knew it was bad, but hearing again made me say an extra thank you to God that not only did I survive, but I was able to keep my uterus. She said it really was a miracle. I still have HCG in my system, I cried when I saw the test. I have to go for a blood test next week and if it hasn't depleted all of the way I have to have a shot to make it go away. It explains a lot though. My body and mind still think they are pregnant for sure. As for what we were waiting to hear, along with you guys, was we need to wait at least 3-4 months. She said we may have trouble getting pregnant though because of my damaged tube though. Only problem is my mom will not let go of me waiting 6. In fact she doesn't want us to try again. I am scared too, but we still want to try. So to please her and make it less stressful all around we have decided to wait until Christmas break. It will be hard, but I think it is best. I feel like it will take forever to get pregnant again. The dr said next time I will have a sonogram asap to make sure that the baby has implanted inside of the uterus. I took an emotional step back today for sure.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> My sister had her tubes tied of course this was her third. But her husbands cousin had twins and had her tubes tied because she had 3 kids and is now pregnant with #4. So my sister is scared now lol. The twins looked about 1 yr old and she looked 6-7 months pregnant.
> 
> So I had another reading done by someone else cause it was supposed to be more precise on dates and year and this is what it said.
> Your cards show conception (or getting your first positive pregnancy test) between Jul. 22 - Aug. 22! The cards seem to support this as they show the possibility of the birth of a child around the end of May 2014.
> 
> The cards show that you may be "turning a blind eye" to things that you've needed to address for your health and fertility for some time now. You should find yourself ready and able now to meet these challenges! You already know in your gut what you need to do. Time to do it.
> It was only 2.50 and it basically confirmed the other :)

That reading is awesome! Guess we will be hearing you have a BFP soon.


----------



## athena87

I sure hope so cjgirl. I've been waiting a year for this.

I'm glad you got some good news and y'all have a plan. Sometimes what you want isn't always the smartest decision, and when you step back you see what needs to be done.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm glad you got the ok for the 3 months but can totally see where your mom is coming from, as I'm sure you can too. I can not even begin to imagine my daughter going through that and I truly hope she/they never do. It's just so scary to think about how bad it could have been and how lucky you are. I am glad to hear they will take the necessary precautions when you get your bfp in December  I will be here with you through the wait so don't go away!!! Since you said that the surgery was essentially like having a c section, will you have to have one when you get pregnant? 

I did have a csection with dd1 and a rather traumatic one, I ended up hemmorageing and having to have a blood transfusion. I am starting to have anxiety about this one and really wish storks just brought the baby to you


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena that reading sounds great! Crazy how alike they are praying that means it will happen this cycle for you! I am so sorry to hear of your friends loss. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm glad you got the ok for the 3 months but can totally see where your mom is coming from, as I'm sure you can too. I can not even begin to imagine my daughter going through that and I truly hope she/they never do. It's just so scary to think about how bad it could have been and how lucky you are. I am glad to hear they will take the necessary precautions when you get your bfp in December  I will be here with you through the wait so don't go away!!! Since you said that the surgery was essentially like having a c section, will you have to have one when you get pregnant?
> 
> I did have a csection with dd1 and a rather traumatic one, I ended up hemmorageing and having to have a blood transfusion. I am starting to have anxiety about this one and really wish storks just brought the baby to you

I can totally understand where my mom is coming from. I meant to ask if I will have to have a c section next time. I am scared to go through a surgery like that again. That is really scary that you had to go through that. I will pray that yours goes perfectly. And don't worry I won't be going anywhere! We have all come to far together to not see it through until everyone gets a BFP :) 

Time for movies and wine with DH! I have cried enough for today. Hope you all have a nice night.


----------



## athena87

My sister head two natural births and then this last one was a csection. My nephews heart rate started dropping so she had to be on oxygen and lay on her side for hours he stabilized but when she had to push he wouldn't come out and his heart rate started going up and down again so they did an emergency csection and turns out the chord was around his neck.


----------



## nlb

Well we r finaly back from vacation. My DS had a great time. but we r happy to be back home. I hope everyone is doing well. Any BFPs while I was away. I'm still waiting for AF to finish so we can start trying again.


----------



## athena87

I am so mad right now. This girl that I know posted last month that she was pregnant. She is 21 pregnant with her 2nd and it is with the same guy, but the first time around, she got pregnant like the day she met him. Well they have broken so many times and gotten back together and this last time she had cheated on him and this was just a few months ago. The 1st part at pisses me off is that her step sister got pregnant when she was pregnant the first time and she told everyone that her step sister did it to copy her, well I know for a fact that she was on the pill, but her step sister announced she was pregnant in may and then in June she announces she's pregnant. Who's copying who now. 2nd part that pisses me off, 1 week before she announces she's pregnant she posted a picture of a pitcher of margaritas and the caption said 1 pitcher won't hurt. Seriously?!? These dimwits can get pregnant but we can't.


----------



## dragonfly26

It really is so hard and frustrating when this happens. People accidentally getting pregnant when there are do many women trying and trying. It really is a shame.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, have you left for your weekend away? How long will you be gone? Have fun!!


----------



## nlb

That is pretty frustrating Athena. I'm sister in law is pregnant and when we went on vacation she was going down all the water slides even though it said not to if you r pregnant. Then we went out to eat and she ordered a Hugh beer to drink. Really??? That just pissed me off. I can't stand people who r don't take care for themselfs and the baby while they r pregnate. And to top it off she has had 5 miscarrages when she was between 6-9 months before you would think she would take extra care of herself. What an idiot


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, that's terrible! I would have definitely had a hard time keeping my mouth shut. Wow! Is all I can say. All those losses yet still a disregard for the babies life inside her. Wow!


----------



## CJGirl

athena, that makes me sick and angry too! It is so unfair that people like that get to experience the miracle and blessing of having babies. They don't even realize how much of a miracle it actually is! 

nlb, it looked like y'all had a great time from the pics on FB! I hope we get to go their again sometime, it really is great! 

Last night DH and I had an awesome time! For a little while I felt like a normal couple, like we use to be before TTC and not a couple who just lost a baby. We even managed to have sex without me hurting myself lol DH turns 30 on the 28th and we rented out the city pool for a private party. It will be fun, but I am nervous. It will be the first time seeing people since everything happened and I don't know how they are going to act. I told DH yesterday I have mixed emotions about it. I get upset when people kind of act as if it were just surgery and don't acknowledge the baby, but I also don't like when people bring the baby up at all. I don't mind being asked if I am feeling okay of course. I'm emotionally all over the place. I just really don't want a crowd of people looking at me the way I feel they will, all feeling sorry for me. And they will be bringing their babies. I'm sorry I ramble on and on in my posts lately, but I am just feeling so overwhelmed and scared that we will never have another baby.


----------



## athena87

I wanted to share this. I was at Walmart and found this baby yarn on clearance. And so to take my mind off of things and relax I started knitting this which will be a blanket when I'm done hopefully lol. It makes excited and emotional while I'm knitting it to know it will wrap my baby one day. A friend of mine told me that her pastor told them that God wants you to prepare for the flood and I if the flood is a much wanted baby then to start buying baby things and he will bless you. My husband would think I lost my mind if I started buying baby things so this is the next best thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I wanted to share this. I was at Walmart and found this baby yarn on clearance. And so to take my mind off of things and relax I started knitting this which will be a blanket when I'm done hopefully lol. It makes excited and emotional while I'm knitting it to know it will wrap my baby one day. A friend of mine told me that her pastor told them that God wants you to prepare for the flood and I if the flood is a much wanted baby then to start buying baby things and he will bless you. My husband would think I lost my mind if I started buying baby things so this is the next best thing.

That is beautiful! I can't wait to see the finished product. I actually ordered a baby blanket online the other day that says, "For this child, I have prayed." I had some gift cards and I just felt compelled to order it. I'm having it shopped to the store to pick up. I thought about not getting it because it seemed kind of silly. Maybe it's not.


----------



## CJGirl

So something interesting happened today. I will apologize now for how lengthy this post will be. I don't think I have ever told y'all about my nephew. My husband had a 21 year old brother. Shortly after we started TTC we found out he had gotten his girlfriend pregnant. She wasn't taking very good care of herself and they were both very young without jobs and living with my mother in law. I was so hurt and thought it was so unfair that they were having a baby. My jealousy was out of control and I was so angry that the mother didn't seem to care that she was doing things that may have harmed the baby while pregnant. So in October the baby was born and my brother in law was over the moon. He was really trying to get himself together to take care of baby Travis. He was a really big trouble maker growing up, but he and my husband were so close. He may have made a lot of mistakes, but I have never met someone so full of life and always happy. There was always a smile on his face and it was infectious. A week after the baby was born he had been at a job interview, but picked up a friend afterward. It is unclear what they were up to and many stories went around about them having just robbed a house and things like that, but he was pulled over by a sheriff's deputy for a routine traffic stop. The deputy thought he was going to be run over by the car (we don't know what really happened, but the grand jury felt it didn't need to go to trial) and my husband's brother was shot to death. After that his girlfriend of course fell apart and didn't know how she was going to manage without him. All of the family took turns taking care of Travis so she could grieve and he would still be taken care of properly. After a while though she got in a fight with my mother in law and moved out. She was partying and doing drugs and when I would pick up Travis he would be out of diapers and formula. We were later told by her roommate that she did that on purpose so we would pay for more of everything. She would thin out his formula and skip feedings. We would plead with her to just get it together. I would cry over how he was being taken care of. She was hateful to us all. (us and DH's two older sisters and mother). She said she was going to go to college. I offered to help her get in and take care of the baby. She was all about it at first, but the day I was to take her to sign up for the entrance exam she bailed. Soon I had to just let go, put it in God's hands and I prayed hard that Travis would be okay. She eventually took Travis and went to Indiana. One day my mother in law received a call from CPS. The police had picked up Travis and his mother. They had been living on the streets and CPS asked that my mother in law come pick Travis up and take custody of him. We were so happy he was home and had actually managed to stay healthy. When we were all fighting and pleading with his mother, my mom said to me that maybe we should consider adopting him. That maybe it was God's plan and that he was really born for us. I knew at the time his mother would not give him up and we just put the thought out of our heads. Last night I thought to myself, I wonder if we should have fought for Travis and asked to adopt him, maybe it is God's plan. Maybe my body can't take being pregnant again and that adopting him would have been our chance for a baby. Then today DH noticed he had a voicemail from his mom from Wednesday. She said it would be time for her to legally adopt Travis soon and she had an appt. next month with the lawyer, but she wanted to know if we would like to adopt him instead. I cried when my husband told me for many reasons. I cried because I was happy, because I thought maybe it was a sign, but that it may mean we never have a baby on our own. I am so emotional over all right now and all of the decisions are overwhelming, but maybe it is a blessing. I think my husband's brother would be happy for Travis to be with us. He would learn to play soccer like his dad and get to do all the things a little boy should be able to do. And he is part of our family already and DH loves him to death. I just thought I would share the whole story since I will definitely want to talk to you girls about this. By the way, Travis is 9 months old now.


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl that is great. I hope everything goes smoothly for ya. I know ya would be perfect for that little boy and he deserves to have a good start in life. Good luck I will be praying for ya.


----------



## athena87

Omg cjgirl that is amazing. I'm so happy for you. My husbands brother passed away last May, he was only 25 and was a drug addict. When we started ttc my husband found an email from his brother to his brother's best friend saying that he and his gf were thinking about having a baby. This was a few weeks before he died. They were both heroin addicts, he was hooked on pills and she talked him into heroin. She was cheating on him with the father of her son and they broke into my in-laws house. For months after he died though we were so worried she was going to show up pregnant, but we are glad she didn't. I would hate to have to deal with her.


----------



## CJGirl

athena that is so sad. I am sorry for you and your husband's loss, but very glad that she wasn't pregnant. It would be hard dealing with her. We are still discussing everything and finding out all the legal aspects. I am afraid if we decide to adopt him his mother may get upset and who knows what she may do. I don't think she could get him back with everything that she did, but I want to make sure he isn't taken from us. There is so much to think about.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I am sorry for the loss of brother in law and having to sit back and watch your nephew be treated like that, how horrible. That little boy definitely deserves the best as any baby does. It surely does sound like a sign. Would you give up on ttc should you adopt? How do you feel/dh feel about adopting him. It does sound a bit overwhelming, but how crazy for you to be thinking about it and no sooner do you get asked to. Is mil in a position to raise another baby? Health wise, age wise?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, I am sorry for the loss of brother in law and having to sit back and watch your nephew be treated like that, how horrible. That little boy definitely deserves the best as any baby does. It surely does sound like a sign. Would you give up on ttc should you adopt? How do you feel/dh feel about adopting him. It does sound a bit overwhelming, but how crazy for you to be thinking about it and no sooner do you get asked to. Is mil in a position to raise another baby? Health wise, age wise?

I'm not sure if we will stop TTC or not. Emotionally I don't think I can make that decision right now, so I am going to focus on healing and see what the dr says and us think about all the risks since there are are more worries than just my clotting disorder now. I feel like we should adopt him. It is all very scary, but any change can be scary at first. Having one of our own would be the same feelings I think. MIL realized that she is getting older and raising a baby may be difficult. She also has financial concerns. She has had him since March and he has been doing well, but I think once he starts walking she will have more trouble keeping up with him. She lives about 20 minutes away from us in a neighboring town.


----------



## athena87

Thank you cjgirl and I'm sorry for your loss too. At his visitation there was a crazy old lady at least that's what we decided cause his two best friends said it wasn't true. She went up to his mom and said I'm so sorry for your loss and proceeds to say and he just had that baby girl his mom just left the room and went straight to his best friend to ask him because with everything else it could've been possible he kept it a secret especially since their dad is a pastor. The funny thing is one time he called Jonathan, my husband and was like can you buy me the morning after pill and we decided we didn't want him having a baby with a stripper so we did and all the way to get it my husband antagonized him with uncle Jonathan I like the sound of that, I'm sure grandma and grandpa will love it too lol and he said y'all are having the first grandkid not me lol.


----------



## athena87

I think I may ovulate early look how dark today's tests are and it's only cd 9.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls sorry I've been MIA, I'm at my mums for the weekend. Heading home tonight.
Athena it's looking beautiful Hun, can't wait to see it finished :) how are you feeling?
Cjgirl I'm so sorry that your family had to go through that, I'm sorry for the loss of your BIL, what a horrible way to die.
I think adopting him would be the biggest blessing for Travis, yourselves and the memory of your BIL, knowing that his son is going to be well taken care of by people who love him is such an amazing thing. It's sad that his mother couldn't wise up and put her son 1st but I think this has happen for a reason. 
If it were my niece or nephew I'd be doing the same thing.
I think that maybe while your body is healing you guys can talk and pray about if you think you will be wanting to go for it again or not :hugs:
I think I'm around CD14 today, no signs of O just yet. A few niggling pains here and there so I'm hopeful it will happen soon.
I'm ready to dis own my MIL she's a stupid cow and carrying on like a stupid school girl. We had a huge fall out a year ago over money we owed her. Hubby told her to get out of our lives once we got the money back to her. And we've had nothing to do with since until about o month ago, we went and seen them it was awkward but we were making an effort for the kids. We try contact them this weekend no one gets back to us until this morning after me texting and calling and mil finally replys and says oh I'm working today and I'm doing mobile hair cuts after work. So we won't be seeing them and I'm ready to completely cut her out forever. She's a nasty spiteful woman. I feel sorry for hubby :(


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I think I may ovulate early look how dark today's tests are and it's only cd 9.

I looks like they are getting darker nicely, hopefully you will O soon. I can't get over how crazy your last cycle was.


----------



## nlb

Im so excited my husband got me my airbrush makeup for my birthday and we went to the melting pot for dinner tonight.


----------



## Misscalais

Happy birthday Hun, lucky girl :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Birthday nlb, glad you had a great time


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, Happy Birthday! What an awesome gift!

athena, did you ever take another HPT? It looks like you will ovulate soon, but you might want to take another HPT since it's early in your cycle and OPKs can pick up HCG as well. At least that's what I have read.

Misscalais, I'm so sorry your DH has to deal with that. It is so hard when family acts that way, especially parents. I hope your visit with your mom was good though. 

I went shopping yesterday and went to Ikea to get some things. I decided to go ahead and paint and decorate the room that is meant to be the nursery the way I wanted to for our baby anyway. It is DD's playroom right now and would be Travis' room if we adopt him. The day started out very difficult and I cried a couple of times. Seeing all of the babies and pregnant women was extremely overwhelming at first, but as the day went on and I started planning fixing up the room I started to feel better. It will give me something to do and keep my mind occupied. I can only do so much right now, so it will go slow, but I'm excited about it.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I'm sorry you were sad today. I hope you feel better soon.

Another friend of mine needs some prayers. She has been ttc for a year and a half and had her 3 rd miscarriage today. She has pcos and has been through 4 rounds of Clomid and this round she was on femara but her eggs weren't big enough so they gave her another round of Clomid to boost them. Her levels didn't double so they knew the mc was imminent. But she's having a hard time and the dr is putting her on birth control for a month.


----------



## athena87

No I didn't test again. I think I'm about to ov though my cervix is open and high but it's still hard. I have a ton of cm too.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, Happy Birthday! What an awesome gift!
> 
> athena, did you ever take another HPT? It looks like you will ovulate soon, but you might want to take another HPT since it's early in your cycle and OPKs can pick up HCG as well. At least that's what I have read.
> 
> Misscalais, I'm so sorry your DH has to deal with that. It is so hard when family acts that way, especially parents. I hope your visit with your mom was good though.
> 
> I went shopping yesterday and went to Ikea to get some things. I decided to go ahead and paint and decorate the room that is meant to be the nursery the way I wanted to for our baby anyway. It is DD's playroom right now and would be Travis' room if we adopt him. The day started out very difficult and I cried a couple of times. Seeing all of the babies and pregnant women was extremely overwhelming at first, but as the day went on and I started planning fixing up the room I started to feel better. It will give me something to do and keep my mind occupied. I can only do so much right now, so it will go slow, but I'm excited about it.

Thanks Hun, it's really hard but I've got no time for her any more she's pain a thorn in my side ever since getting with DH.
Aww that would have been super hard for you Hun but I'm glad you felt better about by the end of the day. I'm sure Travis will love what ever you do in the room should you end up adopting him :) show us a pic when you have it all done.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl I'm sorry you were sad today. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Another friend of mine needs some prayers. She has been ttc for a year and a half and had her 3 rd miscarriage today. She has pcos and has been through 4 rounds of Clomid and this round she was on femara but her eggs weren't big enough so they gave her another round of Clomid to boost them. Her levels didn't double so they knew the mc was imminent. But she's having a hard time and the dr is putting her on birth control for a month.

Will pray for her Hun :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

So I think I'm getting ready to O, got the maybe baby out this morning and there was some ferning, CP is high and open but not really soft yet. So fingers crossed soon :) 
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, sounds like it and tests look promising! 
Misscalais, sorry mil is like that, how frustrating. I'm sure it's really upsetting for your dh to have her not care. Fx, you catch the egg! 
Cjgirl, I love ikea! I can only imagine how upsetting and overwhelming that must have been. Glad you started feeling better and were able to get out and about. When do you have to decide by of you adopt Travis? Is his mom still part if his life? 
Nlb, how are you? Are you using opks or clomid this cycle?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena, sounds like it and tests look promising!
> Misscalais, sorry mil is like that, how frustrating. I'm sure it's really upsetting for your dh to have her not care. Fx, you catch the egg!
> Cjgirl, I love ikea! I can only imagine how upsetting and overwhelming that must have been. Glad you started feeling better and were able to get out and about. When do you have to decide by of you adopt Travis? Is his mom still part if his life?
> Nlb, how are you? Are you using opks or clomid this cycle?

I'm kind of scared to use the clomid this cycle i feel like that might have been the cause of the mc. I'm going to do opks and bd every other day. Tonight is a super moon.


----------



## athena87

Nlb you have pcos right have you ever thought about giving soy isoflavones a try? That's what I'm using to help O and its supposed to help with better egg quality too.

I had a crazy dream last night. Nlb was pregnant and in labor and we were all there for her. I had a baby and misscalais was pregnant and cjgirl I'm not sure if you were pregnant or had a baby but that could be because you aren't trying right now. Dragonfly you obviously had a baby lol. It was just crazy having a dream like that when we've all have never met. I think we should all meet up with misscalais in Australia if we ever did lol. Oh and what's even crazier is I never remember my dreams.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb you have pcos right have you ever thought about giving soy isoflavones a try? That's what I'm using to help O and its supposed to help with better egg quality too.
> 
> I had a crazy dream last night. Nlb was pregnant and in labor and we were all there for her. I had a baby and misscalais was pregnant and cjgirl I'm not sure if you were pregnant or had a baby but that could be because you aren't trying right now. Dragonfly you obviously had a baby lol. It was just crazy having a dream like that when we've all have never met. I think we should all meet up with misscalais in Australia if we ever did lol. Oh and what's even crazier is I never remember my dreams.

No I don't have pcos that I know of. But I do like the dream you had. I'm excited that its my birthday and there will be a super moon tonight.


----------



## athena87

Oh ok nvm I thought you said something about it before. Maybe I just thought that though cause you were on Clomid.


----------



## athena87

I feel like I'm about to O but I still don't have a pos opk :/


----------



## Misscalais

Lol Athena that's hilarious! I hope that's a sign :) you girls should get your butts over here one day I'm sure you would all love Australia :) I hope you O soon, looks like we might O at the same time this cycle how crazy is that.
So for me today ferning again on the MB, CP is still high, open, wet and finally soft. Slightly crampy mainly on right side, so my plan of 'not knowing what CD I'm on' had gone out the window lol but it did help me relax throughout the last few weeks not knowing where I was at I'm CD17 so another long cycle for me but hopefully will get bfp at the end of it.
It's my DS2 3rd birthday today, I can't believe he's 3 already. I still baby him :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

Ps Athena have you tried using the smiley face OPKs they are heaps easier to determine.


----------



## dragonfly26

athena87 said:


> Nlb you have pcos right have you ever thought about giving soy isoflavones a try? That's what I'm using to help O and its supposed to help with better egg quality too.
> 
> I had a crazy dream last night. Nlb was pregnant and in labor and we were all there for her. I had a baby and misscalais was pregnant and cjgirl I'm not sure if you were pregnant or had a baby but that could be because you aren't trying right now. Dragonfly you obviously had a baby lol. It was just crazy having a dream like that when we've all have never met. I think we should all meet up with misscalais in Australia if we ever did lol. Oh and what's even crazier is I never remember my dreams.

I like this! Australia sounds wonderful!


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy birthday to your lo! It really does go super fast.


----------



## athena87

I would love love love to go to Australia. I would use the smileys but the ones I'm using are $12 for 20 and we are trying to save money so you can't beat that lol. I'm on cd 11 so it's still early. If I don't Ov til cd 15 I'll be due on my sisters bday and could get a pos on my moms so that would be crazy.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Happy birthday to your lo! It really does go super fast.

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I would love love love to go to Australia. I would use the smileys but the ones I'm using are $12 for 20 and we are trying to save money so you can't beat that lol. I'm on cd 11 so it's still early. If I don't Ov til cd 15 I'll be due on my sisters bday and could get a pos on my moms so that would be crazy.

That's an awesome price for 20, yeah CD11 is still quite early so I'm sure you will get a pos very soon. :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I will be praying for you friend. Crazy dream! I agree we should all meet up one and day and if we could in Australia that would be awesome!

I hope you all O soon and catch those eggs! FX!

dragonfly, we will have to decide soon, the meeting with the lawyer is next month. DH has pretty much made up his mind and said today that it is what he wants. I am an emotional roller coaster! I had a good day, found out about my A, I get to work this week some, and I did some things around the house, but now I can't sleep and can't stop thinking about everything. I am scared to TTC again and I am really leaning toward not and I'm also scared to adopt Travis. I am just up and down with everything. I know it is all in God's hands though and I having been praying a lot that He help me do what is right. Travis' mother is not a part of his life at this time and I'm not sure she ever will be. As far as we know right now she is living in a shelter up north somewhere.


----------



## CJGirl

And as usual I didn't see this page of comments when I wrote and didn't realize I was so far behind! So I will quickly add...Happy Birthday to your little boy Misscalais :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun :) he had a great day. I can't believe my baby is 3 already lol


----------



## Misscalais

3rd day of ferning for me, cp is still soft, high, open and wet. Didn't get to BD last night cause hubby was being a giant jerk ( his mum has upset him ) so he's just in an awful snappy mood, so I hope he snaps out of that soon I'm really hoping to BD tonight. We got in two nights in a row before last night though I'm hoping that's enough.


----------



## CJGirl

I can't believe my baby will be 8 in September!!! 
Hope you get your BD in tonight. Sorry he wasn't up for it last night. Just remember it doesn't take much! DH and I only did twice the month of my BFP during O time. Hope you catch that egg and it's sticky...in the right place.


----------



## nlb

Hope everyone is doing well. Today is CD11. I'm going to start my OPKs tonight I hope to get a positive soon. e have been BDing very other night so far I hope we can keep it up. 
Misscalais I hope you husband gets in a better mood and ya can BD tonight. Sorry his mom is making him upset. 
CJGirl how r you doing?
Athena what day r you on? Have you Oed yet?


----------



## athena87

I'm on cd 12, my temp dipped today but still no positive opk. I'm really crampy so I'm wondering if I'm about to O without a positive. We'll see if it rises or if I get a positive in the next few days. I realized earlier though that I've been doing my opk's wrong and dipping them too long so I'm wondering if that's why I'm not getting a darker test. My cervix is high soft and open so I think it's definitely getting closer. Dh was so cute earlier, he was feeding my nephew and playing with him. Also I've been worried about my cat and how he will react to a baby and he was so sweet. He went up to the car seat and they were looking at each other like what are you. My nephews eyes got huge when he saw him. Then I picked him and went and sat down and the cat followed me and got up on the chair behind me to check him out. Our other cat came up and was rubbing her face on the babies legs. Took my worries away :)


----------



## athena87

Dh is so funny. I asked if we were going to bd and he said no he had to get up early and i said oh well I might be about to ov and he was like oh well we better do it then cause we haven't since Sunday. Lol then says I love it when you talk dirty to me like that lmao. So needless to say my hips are elevated as I type.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I'm doing okay. Having some restless nights though now because I am out of pain pills and it is very hard to get comfortable and relax. I hope you O soon.

athena, that is so funny! Once I told DH we had to BD and he said he was tired. I told him I had good cervical mucus and we had too! He said, oh my gosh babe! That sounds gross. Can't you just say you're really wet or something lol Sounds like your cats would be find with a baby. I worried about the pets when I had DD. The cat we had then could have cared less. He wouldn't even get near the baby. I'm not sure how our cat now would react. I'm sure she would hate a toddler. She only sits or snuggles with us when she wants to. You can forget picking her up and her being calm for too long. She is still very young though and a rescue. She has gotten more loving since we brought her home, so hopefully she will continue to relax.


----------



## athena87

Our female cat I had no worries except maybe she would be jealous because she is my cat. She wants my attention a lot. Like as I type she is here cuddled up to me. She gets jealous of my ipad lol she will walk on it or in front of it when she wants me to give her attention, but she is the sweetest cat in the world and just adores my nieces and like I said she was rubbing my nephews legs. She has never bit or scratched anyone, we've had her since she about 7 or 8 months and she is close to 2 now. Our male cat, the way I like to describe him is we should've named him Sheldon after Sheldon from the Big Bang theory. He doesn't liked to be touched, maybe if you scratch his chin, but that time is limited. He has a certain spot on the couch and if there is something in his way he will sit there and look at you look at it look back at you over and over til you pick it up. If you pet him down his back, most cats stick there butts up, he bends his back legs in an effort to get you to stop. He is very picky about his food. We tried switching one time and he picked all of the food he liked out and left the other. So we ended up going from iams premium protection, which is expensive but krogers had it on clearance so we got like 6 bags of it, iams proactive. And he went on a hunger strike but then realized it wasn't that much different. I can get different flavored and he'll still eat it but if i tried to switch brands he would be angry. He is also very particular about the litter box. If he deems it too full he will hold it and when dh cleans it at night he sits in there and watches him clean (we ave a running joke that he's sitting there saying that's right clean my shit out lol) and as soon as he's done he jumps in. He will never not use the litter box, we actually had to get a bigger taller litter box than the standard because he had an incident where he had gotten too long for the box and accidently pooped over the side then freaked out and hid under the bed. He is a very good cat if you live on his terms lol. If you do something he doesn't like he will give you a warning bite but its not hard or anything. My nieces think he is mean because he won't play like the other and I try to tell them he is just different. He's a Bengal cat and I don't know if that has anything to do with it or what. I think the petting thing is a sensory issue. The funny part though is that he loves to cuddle. He sleeps with me every night almost since weve had him. I think we gave him one night to get used to the litter box cause he was 6 weeks old and he is over 2 now.


----------



## athena87

This is him when he was a baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww so cute!!! My two cats don't particularly like by dd, but that's because she isn't very nice to them, so they stay clear. And my poor dogs, I have to lock them up soemtimes because she won't stop messing with them and I feel sorry for them. She constantly wants to be laying next to them, on them. Coving them with blankets, riding them, checking there ears and teeth. We have a lab and a Rottweiler. Luckily I don't think they could hurt a fly, but am always aware an pay close attention because you really never know, even though they wouldn't they weigh 110 and 130 and sometimes a but clumsy so don't want her to get run down either.


----------



## dragonfly26

Veda
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dragonfly26

Odie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nlb

Well I woke up this morning and I was bleeding again. what the heck. I have another obgyn appt on Monday so im going to have her check my hormone levels I want to know what is going on.


----------



## athena87

This is Rudy and Pennie. They love warm laundry. You can't tell by the pic but he is double her size. She's about 6-7 lbs and he is 12-13 lbs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## athena87

We also have a boxer he was 52 lbs we got him in march and the previous owner had twin toddlers that he let climb all over him. He loves my nieces too. So I'm not too worried about him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## athena87

Oh and his name is Zeus.


----------



## nlb

The other night when I was putting my little boy to sleep he told me "Mama I want to sing you a song" I said ok sing and he started singing" I know what boys like boys like girls like me" LOL I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls we managed to BD last night :happydance: lol! Didn't even have to convince DH because he started it :haha: 
Omg Athena :rofl: that's so funny! 
Girls all your animals are so cute! My cat, which sounds similarly like yours cjgirl never had a problem with the kids she just stays well away from them lol she will tolerate them now but only on her terms otherwise she just steers clear of them. They have been scratched a few times but nothing too bad and only when they got too rough with her. She's a cow but I love her lol.
So I'm hoping that I have Oed and not just geared up for it.
Nlb, sorry about the bleeding that is strange hopefully you can find out why.


----------



## Misscalais

This is my cat Pippa.
Hang on it didn't come up lol


----------



## Misscalais

Ok here she is lol this is her sleeping next to DS1 on the lounge when he was a bub she'd never get any closer than this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

And this is myself and our dog Bear, we got him as a rescue when DS2 was 3 weeks old. He was horrible as a puppy but a really calm sweet dog now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, is he part lab? My lab was pretty naughty as a puppy as well, and really until he was like 3 and finally started to calm down, now at 5 he still has his moments, but is really such a good dog.


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah we think so, he was a rescue so not 100% on the breed but he's a mix of ( what we think ) black lab, staffy and mastiff. He's huge, chewed everything in site up until about 18 mths ago, he even chewed the red carpet we hired for our wedding I was furious lol but thankfully has grown out of it :) lol I want a dachshund but hubby won't let me get one till the cat kicks the bucket :O


----------



## athena87

***Warning may be TMI ***
Has anyone ever all of a sudden felt really wet down there went to the bathroom and had just a ton of ewcm. That just happened lol.


----------



## athena87

Our boxer is 3 but you would think he was a puppy. He is so bad especially if he gets mad at you. He will go get things like tissue out of the bathroom trash and shred it in our guest room. One night we had our best friend over and we had been drinking a lot and had gotten some pizza and hot wings. We didn't pick anything up before bed cause we crashed. I hear him licking so I go see what he's doing and he had licked the whole bowl of hot sauce clean. I told him I hoped had diarrhea lol. I wanted a little dog like a lottle yorkie, but he wanted a manly dog lol. he said next do we get is little lol. I would take every stray cat I saw if I could but dh wouldn't allow it lol. Pennie was a stray, well we think she was someone's and they either moved and left her there or they just ditched her because they didn't want her anymore. She was just wandering around trying to get in trash cans so we gave her some food and put her on our back porch. And the next it was pouring so I went and got her gave her a bath and took her to the vet to make sure she was ok to be around our cat. And she had nasty ear mites. So both cats got ear drops.


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah Athena that's happened to me before, like two days before O day. But I rarely leak EWCM any more, not sure why but yes used to happen quite often.
Aww what a naughty boy I bet he had a yucky tummy little bugger. Dogs are funny you can never stay mad at them. Our dog is an outside dog he has a lambs wool blanket and a huge fluffy single bed dinosaur blanket and a special mattress. He's spoilt! Lol.
I'd so adopt all the homeless cats too but my hubby would divorce me lol! He doesn't like cats so I'm lucky to even have one.


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days. Been busy working and getting ready for our new flooring to be installed in the playroom. I love all of the pet pics! Athena, your kitten picture is soooo cute! Let's see if attaching a pic of our Charlie worked. I haven't ever posted a pic on here lol Our dog is a rescue and he is wonderful and weird lol He still chews on things sometimes, but when he does he punishes himself by going in his crate lol

nlb, I hope they figure out what is going on.

I had a HCG lab drawn this morning, so I will fine out soon if it has gone away on it's own.
 



Attached Files:







Charles.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww, he's so cute Cjgirl! Hope your results come back negative!


----------



## CJGirl

This is the shelter picture of Lucy. We adopted her in January.


----------



## CJGirl

Let's try that again lol
 



Attached Files:







Lucy.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dragonfly26

She so cute too!


----------



## dragonfly26

In a week dh and I will have been married for 5 years! Holy crap that went by fast!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> She so cute too!

Right now she is laying on her new favorite spot on the playroom floor. She is going to be so sad when they take the carpet out in a few hours and replace it with wood.

Isn't it weird to hope a pregnancy test is negative? It feels so weird.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> In a week dh and I will have been married for 5 years! Holy crap that went by fast!

That's awesome! Happy Anniversary and little early :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Pinky


----------



## dragonfly26

Dang it didn reload pic. Lets try that again


----------



## dragonfly26

It's not loading the pics for some reason I will try again later, but its pics of my cats.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dragonfly26

Hahaha of course it did! That's ^ pinky and this is maylee
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## athena87

So I had some spotting earlier red then turned to brown within 2 hours. So either I ovulated or I'm about to. But still no positive opk.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hmm. Didnt you have spotting last cycle around o also? Are your tests getting darker?


----------



## athena87

Well they were. I switched tests cause I didn't want to drive all the way to target and so I got the answer opk pack but apparently they suck. So I'm trying to go by my other symptoms. If my temp spikes I'll know for sure.


----------



## athena87

No I don't think I spotted last ov. Maybe when in Mexico but I didn't ov then. This was really quick though I don't have anything now.


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl and dragonfly your pets are so cute! I'm loving all this pet love :)
So I'm in the tww! I'm 2-3DPO presuming that I actually released an egg lol we BDed 3 times in my fertile period ( well 4 but hubby didn't finish :brat: he'd had a few drinks ) so we shall see in around 11 days. If we get bfn again this cycle we are booking a holiday to Bali for feb with my sister and her hubby! I'm very excited about it, it will be my very 1st overseas holiday and 2nd plane ride lol so if bfn we won't be trying for about 3-4 mths. I don't mind going over pregnant but if we leave it a few mths I won't be as far along and will still be safe to fly :)
Athena I'm sure you got spotting around O last cycle as well? I hope it's O spotting and you catch the egg :)


----------



## athena87

I went back to look and see if I did but didn't see anything about it but my temp did spike today so I guess I'm officially 1 dpo. Whoop whoop.


----------



## dragonfly26

Bali sounds awesome misscalais! I've been on a plane a few time but have to say I definitely don't love it. How long of a flight is it to Bali? Hope you get your bfp! 
Athena, woohoo for spike in temp. I think i must be thinking about maybe spotting around what could have been implantation? I hope you caught the egg and you get your bfp!! Praying those psychics are right


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I have been on the plane a few times. My first time was just flying to Florida and I had mono so it wasn't very fun, don't worry at that point I wasn't contagious anymore. I just didn't feel well. Since I've been married I've been to Mexico twice and we went to the Dominican Republic in between with a day in Puerto Rico. I would love to go to Bali. My dh and I want to visit as many countries as possible.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, your cats are beautiful! 

Misscalais & athena, I hope your tww goes by quickly and ends in a BFP! That sounds like an awesome trip Misscalais! I've never been outside of the United States. DH and I were suppose to go on study abroad in Paris and London last year, but I backed out. I didn't want to leave DD for that long. 

I haven't heard back about my test yet, but I am not feeling as tired or sick, so it will probably be neg I would think.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls.
Bali is about 6 and a half hours from Sydney. So not too long, the flight I went on before was to Queensland and it only took an hour lol I get motion sickness so I'm petrified of puking on the plane if I get next to the window and look out ill be fine but I think I might get some motion sickness bands that you put on your wrists. This is where we are going to stay https://spaceatbali.com/ it's not the most flashy place to stay but its really good value for money and we are getting the two bedroom villa so we split costs. We chose this one because it was the biggest space and private pool for our price lol! Hubby has been to Bali when he was 6 with his grand parents and America when he was about 10 with brother, dad and step mum lucky thing he was growing up.
Athena YAY for being in the tww! Fingers crossed for that BFP! If we both get bfp this month out babies will be due only a couple of days apart :)
Cjgirl hopefully your tests are neg, I know it's such a terrible feeling to hope for bfn and feels totally wrong. How long till you get the results back?


----------



## dragonfly26

Thanks cjgirl! i swear out animals cost us a fortune, each kne has had some kind of aliament that has cost us thousands of dollars. it really is ridiculous! 
My first ever plane ride was a 10 hour trip to Hawaii by myself. Holy crap was I terrified! Since I have been to vegas and the Dominican Republic. 
Had a great day today, started with a 1 hour massage and a local spa, so needed. I want to go back already. Then we went to the county fair that is going on. Looked at all the 4H animals, walked around and checked out all the vendors, watched some monster truck and let dd ride some rides. Oh and ate some yummy bad for you carnival food!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, that looks amazing!!! Will you be bringing the kiddos with you?


----------



## athena87

Misscalais it looks beautiful. I still have to post our vacation pics on fb. 

I think that my progesterone must be kicking in. I just started having a hot flash. My nipples have been a little sore too.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my goodness dragonfly I would have been terrified lol! We aren't taking the kids they will be staying with my mum, this will pretty much be our honeymoon we will be married 2 years in november and still havent had one lol we are doing 7 nights but my sister and BIL are heading over 5 days earlier they want a longer holiday ( they don't have any kids yet )
Lol Athena it's amazing what hormones do to you, hot flushes are a yucky feeling. I really, really hope you get bfp this mth keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## athena87

I'm really sad right now. My temp went back down, and I'm spotting again and I get this crap.

And dh just left for 3 days. We bded Saturday at like 2 in the morning, so here's to hoping.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

I think you need to go with the smileys , Both those
Lines seem so light. Almost hard to interpret. Also I thought you are suppose to temp one on the morning before you even get out of bed just as you open your eyes, lol


----------



## athena87

I temp at 6:30 every morning cause that's when dh gets up. So yea my temp dropped way low. Dh left and now I'm getting positive tests so hopefully Saturday will be enough. Feeling really out though.


----------



## dragonfly26

Ok, I thought you were saying you just temped now. I was like wait a minute. If you did it Saturday that would still be within yor fertile time so don't count yourself out. And it's possible that you O'd when you originally thought you did.


----------



## Misscalais

I have no idea how the whole temping thing goes, I only lasted 3days when I tried lol I'm sorry it's so frustrating and confusing for you. What's your CP telling you? 
I've got sore boobs that's about it.


----------



## athena87

It's medium kind of hard and still open. Yea that's what I was thinking that I could've o'ed then or that it was in the fertile period if not. Just want to know, ya know.


----------



## Misscalais

Hmm very frustrating Hun. 
I checked mine its dropped back down its lowish, firmish and still semi open. I bought some tests today I'm going to test on Thursday haha! Wasn't going to test early this mth but I am now lol!


----------



## CJGirl

athena, sorry it is all so confusing. Don't count yourself out yet though. I will have my FX very tight!

Misscalais, hope you get that BFP when you test soon! The place in Bali looks amazing! I would love to go on a relaxing vacation with DH.

So I haven't heard from the dr so that must mean my test was all the way negative. DH had his 30th birthday party yesterday and it went pretty well, except for one girl who asked me too many questions and all the wrong ones about what happened. She is the same one who would always say dumb things to me while I was TTC. I really don't mind y'all or my best friend asking me things, but not people I who don't understand at all or know me that well. Most people there either ignored me or looked at me sadly and told me I look great. That's fine with me. It was just awkward. That girl who said too much started off by saying she didn't know what to say. I said that there really wasn't anything she could say unfortunately. I thought that would put an end to it, but then she asked when we were gonna try again and if they took anything out of my body. I wanted to say to her, "Yeah, they took my baby out. Anymore stupid questions and or comments." Sorry if I sound rude, but this girl is just really not the best person. I told her part of my fallopian tube and then she was ready to say more, but I told her I needed to sit down. I think I have fully made up my mind to not TTC ever again. I hope y'all don't mind me staying to cheer you on though. I know we are friends on FB, but I'd like to stay here if that's okay.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl of course you can stay. Youre apart of this group. Whether you are ttc or not. When I read your post it kind of broke my heart, but I know it's a decision that wasn't easy for you. I'm still praying for you.

Afm I have been cleaning and watching how do I look all day. Every makeover makes me cry lol my temp dropped way way down all the way down to 95.57 I hope it's an ovulation dip but we shall see.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks cjgirl :) 
Aww some people are just morons that are sticky beaks with no regard for what anyone else may be feeling. I'm sorry you had to go through that.
Of course you can stay, it wouldn't be the same without you. You girls are like my online family support I tell you girls everything before I tell anyone else other than DH. 
It's more than just ttc here :) :friends:


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed it is Athena. Your cycle has been crazy this mth. :headspin: what CD are you now?


----------



## athena87

Cd 18 which is when I ovulated last cycle. So maybe it is.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl:hugs: you better stay! Like the others said it wouldn't be the same without you. What made you decide to go that route? If you don't mind me asking have you decided if you guys will be adopting Travis? How did the playroom turn out? Any pics? On a different topic, my friend went to see the conjuring , said it was super scary! Can't wait for it to come out in video. I feel like I could use a good movie night.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks girls :hugs: I have thought about it a lot and since it was already dangerous because of my meds to TTC in the first place and the risk of another blood clot. Add to that the ectopic and a possibility of it happening again, I just don't know that it is worth it any longer. That is twice now that I have been rushed to the ER near death and if something did happen to me, my ex husband, against my wishes, might be able to take DD from DH and I CANNOT stand the thought of that! It makes me sick. DH told me, he just needs me to be okay. Maybe if the doctor feels more confident about it after I heal, things will change, but I'm just so unsure. As far as Travis though, I'm not sure. I mean DH and I made up our minds that we wanted him, but my mother in law is not making any effort to figure out what will be necessary for us to do so. I am tired of trying to figure it out and it is hard for me because I have to communicate through DH because she doesn't speak English very well and I don't know enough Spanish. It is tough. I am just going to focus on other things and wait.
I finished painting the playroom today and hopefully it will be done tomorrow! I will post a pic when it's finished! 

athena, I really hope you o'ed or do soon!


----------



## CJGirl

Finally finished with the playroom! But it says the picture file is too large, so I will try and send y'all pics through FB IM.


----------



## Misscalais

That's totally understandable Hun it's a tough decision but when you e already gone through so much it's just too hard sometimes. We will always be here for you :)


----------



## Misscalais

Girls I'm going out of my mind trying not to test lol I really just want to test. I think I might tomorrow with FMU just to get the urge out of my system lol


----------



## athena87

How many dpo are you misscalais?


----------



## Misscalais

I think I'm about 7DPO lol way too early to be testing. The tww goes so slow lol


----------



## CJGirl

I'm anxious for you to test too! I get confused as to what day it is for you versus us though lol I know you are ahead of us by several hours I just don't know how many.


----------



## Misscalais

I tested haha! Bfn, of course I feel better now I can hold off for a few more days. I'm worried though because I was laying on the floor watching tv and my 3 year old did like a full bomb that you do when you jump in a pool on my lower back and it hurt so bad I thought he had broken my back I felt my hip bones and my tummy drive into the ground so hard :( I know it's not likely that it would effect a possible pregnancy being so teeny tiny with all that cushion in between ) I cramped for a few hours after it happened though i had to take pain relief. 
We are a day in front of you guys but I'm not sure by how many hours I'm going to google it lol ok so it's 1030am Thursday the 1st of August here and there its 730pm Wednesday the 31st of July :) so like 15 hours in front of you :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Ouch, that sounds painful! But like you said I don't think it could damage anything. Can't wait for you to test again and get your bfp!


----------



## nlb

Well I went to the doctor and she said everything was back to normal. All my test came back normal and we got the go ahead and try again YAY!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah dragonfly it wasn't nice I don't know what possessed him to jump so hard on my back like that, I wasn't impressed lol I think I'll test again maybe 10DPO which will be in two days then again on 14 DPO if AF hasn't arrived by then :) 
Nlb yay that's fantastic I'm so glad everything is good and you can try again. :happydance:


----------



## CJGirl

That sounds awful Misscalais. DD has done that before. Sometimes little ones just don't think and get way too rowdy! I'm sure it didn't hurt anything, well other than your back of course. Can't wait for you to test again!

nlb, that is great news! Congrats!

AF came back this morning. I think it's gonna be a super heavy one. It kind of feels like it is really all over now.


----------



## dragonfly26

:hugs: Cjgirl, I know how hard that must be. Did the doc ever get back to you?
Nlb, glad you got the ok and everything looks good. Oh and by the way your cakes are amazing!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> :hugs: Cjgirl, I know how hard that must be. Did the doc ever get back to you?
> Nlb, glad you got the ok and everything looks good. Oh and by the way your cakes are amazing!

The dr didn't call, which they don't unless something is abnormal, and since I got AF I am assuming I'm back to negative. I go back in Oct for another post op check.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Cjgirl, I know how hard that must be. Did the doc ever get back to you?
> Nlb, glad you got the ok and everything looks good. Oh and by the way your cakes are amazing!
> 
> The dr didn't call, which they don't unless something is abnormal, and since I got AF I am assuming I'm back to negative. I go back in Oct for another post op check.Click to expand...

I hope every thing comes out fine. :hugs:


----------



## athena87

I wanted to share my fertility necklace that dh bought me last year.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I wanted to share my fertility necklace that dh bought me last year.

I like it! What is it made of?


----------



## athena87

I don't remember what all of it is but I know the front circle is rose quartz.


----------



## dragonfly26

I like it too :) 
So my dh's uncle died of pnemonia yesterday evening :-( he was only in his early 50's. So sad. He had an 18 year old and a 21 year old. So very sad!


----------



## athena87

Aww I'm sorry dragonfly sending some prayers y'all's way.


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl I hope AF isn't too horrible for you :hugs:
Athena that's so pretty! :)
Dragonfly that's so sad :( sending prayers your way, life it's just too horrible sometimes.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry to hear that dragonfly. I will be praying for you're family. :hugs:


So the dr's office called this morning and asked me to come in for another preg test blood draw. Apparently my levels are still elevated. I told her I was bleeding and she said I could bleed even if I still have HCG in my system. I am bleeding a lot though. I think on the way home I am going to get a HPT and see for myself what it looks like now a week after the other test. I can't believe it took a week for them to call. I am just ready for it to end.


----------



## dragonfly26

Yeah, that's crazy they should have called by the next day. Really ridiculous!


----------



## CJGirl

The girl who drew my blood said they should call by Monday. We'll see. I took an 88cent Walmart test and it was negative. Hopefully, that is correct.


----------



## athena87

I've been having a hard time the past few days. It's cd 22 and I haven't ovulated. I don't know what to do, how long to wait it out, or what?


----------



## dragonfly26

I hope that since you started bleeding its getting it all out. 
Thank you girls for your condolences. We were going to go to florida, but they have decided not to have anything for him. My dh is pretty upset about it and feels it doesn't provided the closure needed and I agree.


----------



## dragonfly26

Is it possible that you O'd and the test didnt get super dark? What are you going on that you didn't o, temp?


----------



## CJGirl

You may have and not known. OPKs and temp can be confusing at times for sure. Have you been BD?


The test actually ended up with a faint positive :/ I posted before the time was up I guess. I'll have to wait on the dr.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, that is sad that they aren't doing anything for him. Some people need that closure and a chance to say goodbye. I know I need it. I will be thinking of y'all.


----------



## athena87

My temps don't show ovulation at all. I had a positive opk on sunday and my temp just dropped way low. Anytime I've ovulated it has shown in my temps. And they have just been all over the place. It's just so frustrating, but maybe I'm just going to O late. I found a forum on here about soy causing them to ovulate later so I guess I'll have to wait it out.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> My temps don't show ovulation at all. I had a positive opk on sunday and my temp just dropped way low. Anytime I've ovulated it has shown in my temps. And they have just been all over the place. It's just so frustrating, but maybe I'm just going to O late. I found a forum on here about soy causing them to ovulate later so I guess I'll have to wait it out.

I'm sorry. I know it's frustrating. Hopefully you are just going to ovulate a bit late. FX.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww dagonfly that's terrible :( how can you not give a loved one a chance to say goodbye and for the person that passed away a chance to have their life celebrated? I really feel for your hubby that must be so hard :(
Cjgirl I hope your levels drop sll the way with the bleeding it's a horrible feeling to see a + pregnancy test when you know you are no longer pregnant :hugs: 
Athena I hope u O soon I'd just keep BD every other day and if no O by like CD 30 take a pregnant test just in case then take the stuff you take to bring AF on? :hugs:
Well for me :bfn: again I'm going to test again on Monday ( around 12DPO ) and if that's - ill just wait for AF if she doesn't arrive by the 9th ill test again :)


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry about the BFN. FX tight for Monday!


----------



## athena87

I am so mad at dh right now. He was gone to camp from Sunday to Wednesday. Had to work 8-3 Thursday, then had football 4:15 to 8. Was gone from 8:30-12 then had football 3:00-9 and comes home and says all the coaches are hanging out and he wanted to go for a little while. He just texted me that they sealed him into poker night so he don't know when he will be home and it's already 10:30. But he doesn't want me to be mad. Seriously?!?


----------



## athena87

I meant he texted me at 10:30 and its now 11


----------



## athena87

Oh and he's going golfing with them in the morning too.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks cjgirl.
Athena I'd be kicking his butt if that was my hubby lol I'd be upset too.


----------



## athena87

Oh I gave him a piece of my mind and told him he owed me a date night:)


----------



## nlb

Dragonfly I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep u and you family I'm my prayer


----------



## CJGirl

athena, you mean to tell me that him saying don't be mad, magically didn't make you not mad at all? lol He definitely owes you a date night! :)


----------



## Misscalais

Bfn again for me on a 10miu test :( I'm more upset than I thought I'd be because i thought we did pretty good this month. So no more trying for us for the next few mths and I'm thinking of getting some tests done in the mean time. I know I've been saying it for ages but I'm so nervous, what happens if there is something wrong? I've always said I won't do fertility treatment so it scares me to death to think that ill possibly never have my rainbow baby :(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Bfn again for me on a 10miu test :( I'm more upset than I thought I'd be because i thought we did pretty good this month. So no more trying for us for the next few mths and I'm thinking of getting some tests done in the mean time. I know I've been saying it for ages but I'm so nervous, what happens if there is something wrong? I've always said I won't do fertility treatment so it scares me to death to think that ill possibly never have my rainbow baby :(

I'm so sorry Misscalais :( I am always afraid of tests too, because what if the outcome is bad...but what if it isn't? Or what if it is something that is an easy fix? I will be praying for you and of course really hope that nothing is wrong and you get a BFP! And if it makes you feel any better...I got a BFN on a 10miu test the day before my BFP on a FRER. I don't know if that is helpful considered what happened after the BFP, but I have found all these HPTs to be inconsistent and not always very reliable. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun :) 
It's a scary thought but its been 12 mths now and it's just insane so surely there has to be something going on. I'm wondering if its just my weight maybe. When I fell pregnant with Seth I was 55-60kg ( underweight for my height ) and with Eli I was around 70kg I'm now pushing 85kg so very over weight, not obese but quite overweight for my height. I've quit drinking, haven't had one in almost 3 weeks hoping that helps with the weight loss as I was drinking quite a lot at one point. Just need to push myself to get on the treadmill :)
Either way I guess I really do need to know what's going on with me it's driving me nuts every month.


----------



## CJGirl

I don't like to use my BFP as an example at all, but I think losing weight helped me. Not only maybe get a BFP, but it was a great distraction. I was so busy losing weight I didn't think as much about TTC. I have put some back on not being allowed to go to boot camp and therefore eating whatever I want lol It's funny how since I can't workout I figure it doesn't matter what I eat ! It should be the other way around lol I will be glad when I can go back in a couple of weeks. Maybe I can lose even more. 

This may sound awful, but I am kind of stressing about the adoption. On Tuesday we have an appt with the lawyer to find out if we are even able to adopt Travis. We are afraid that the current paperwork may only let DH's mother be the one to adopt him or we may not qualify in some manner. But then I am thinking about the sudden cost. We were planning on a baby before of course, but things have changed and I started working knowing I would have time to prepare and DH would have graduated already when the baby came and now we would need so many things and childcare and it is all so overwhelming. I feel horrible worrying so, when this is what I have wanted so badly, but it is kind of scary. Guess I had better make it through the appt with the attorney before I worry too much. I think the medical bills that keep pouring in are making me worry about finances way too much. Sorry, I just needed to get all that out.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, hope your dh treats you to a nice date night after that behavior! 
Misscalais, maybe it was just to early for a bfp. I think you should look into having some tests done, don't be scared, they will be able to get you some answers hopefully. And since you did have two prior bfps, you know you gan get preggers. Have you had your progesterone tested? 
Cjgirl, I think is only natural to have those fears. Like you said usually your have 9 months to build up to the reality of having a child, but it will all work out. And as far as medical bills go, payment plan. Hospitals and doctors are usually really good about that.


----------



## dragonfly26

Dh and I went up north to Wisconsin to a sporting food store and ended up right where they do the ultrasounds so I habe them a call and they had an appointment available so we went and had a 3d one done. Here's Jaynie 34 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Dh and I went up north to Wisconsin to a sporting food store and ended up right where they do the ultrasounds so I habe them a call and they had an appointment available so we went and had a 3d one done. Here's Jaynie 34 weeks:

That's awesome dragonfly! It's almost time. I bet you are so excited!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks cjgirl.
Awww, it's a natural reaction to have worries about something so huge, and I guess the thought of maybe not even being able to get him at all might dampen the thought of being happy or 
excited because it might end in heart break if you didn't end up with him after all.
It's a huge, huge thing to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena, hope your dh treats you to a nice date night after that behavior!
> Misscalais, maybe it was just to early for a bfp. I think you should look into having some tests done, don't be scared, they will be able to get you some answers hopefully. And since you did have two prior bfps, you know you gan get preggers. Have you had your progesterone tested?
> Cjgirl, I think is only natural to have those fears. Like you said usually your have 9 months to build up to the reality of having a child, but it will all work out. And as far as medical bills go, payment plan. Hospitals and doctors are usually really good about that.

Yeah it could be too early I guess :) I just hate the waiting game lol
No I haven't had my progesterone or anything checked. I'm still needing to get a pap done so ill go from there I guess see if my Dr will either run some basic tests for me or refer me to a specialist.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Dh and I went up north to Wisconsin to a sporting food store and ended up right where they do the ultrasounds so I habe them a call and they had an appointment available so we went and had a 3d one done. Here's Jaynie 34 weeks:

Aww sooo cute! Not long to go now :) so exciting.


----------



## CJGirl

We go to the appointment with the lawyer this afternoon! I will let y'all know what we find out!


----------



## dragonfly26

Good luck! Hope it's all good news! I'll be waiting for an update


----------



## nlb

Good luck will be preying for ya


----------



## CJGirl

So the meeting went well. We did find out that there was actually no legal agreements made thus far. CPS put out a protective order most likely, called a safety plan, which means that only Travis' mother can not have custody of him at this point. This means that we can have him now. In 6 months we can either go forward to gain legal custody or adopt him. The lawyer said it is best for him to be with us now because the judge will be more likely to grant custody to someone who has already been caring for him for the 6 month waiting period. Jesse's (DH) mother was not adopting him at this point, she was only applying for legal custody. I had a feeling that this was what was happening and she didn't fully understand. Travis' mother can contest the custody or adoption, but we have to find her first. If we try and can't find her, we have to pay for a lawyer to represent her in her absence. We are happy, but overwhelmed. Jesse feels like he is taking Travis away from his mom and it is hard for him. Travis always wants to be with her. We are going to ease into it and take him tomorrow for a while and just go back and forth for a bit. DD is surprisingly super excited about all of it and is ready and willing to share her space. I am so proud of her. Guess I had better get to baby proofing! I have such a crazy mix of emotions right now!


----------



## dragonfly26

I am so happy to hear everything went well. I can only imagine how overwhelming it must all be. Is is so wonderful you guys are able to welcome him into you home and provide him with a stable environment (although I know you said your mil has been) I'm sure he will be one happy little man being with you guys!


----------



## athena87

Oh cjgirl I am so happy and excited for y'all. I'm glad your dd took it so well and is so excited.


----------



## Misscalais

That's great news cjgirl. Hopefully all works out really well :)
I do really feel for poor little Travis it must be so confusing for him. But give by the situation I think he will be best off with you guys I think that's where he will get the best love and care, and he gets your little girl to be around which is always nice for babies. And it's fantastic that DD is on board with it as well.
I'm excited for you Hun :)


----------



## Misscalais

So for me, around 14DPO bfn again still no AF just wish it would hurry up already. Checked CP high, very closed and softish so I'm confused I guess I must have Oed a little later which is very annoying lol I just want to know so I can either book my holiday or book a drs appt lol!
Athena and nlb how are you girls going?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So for me, around 14DPO bfn again still no AF just wish it would hurry up already. Checked CP high, very closed and softish so I'm confused I guess I must have Oed a little later which is very annoying lol I just want to know so I can either book my holiday or book a drs appt lol!
> Athena and nlb how are you girls going?

I hope something happens soon so you know what to do! I want you to get a BFP, but I also want you to get to go on that awesome vacation! lol


----------



## CJGirl

So it's 12:30 am here and I was just about to try and go to sleep when my phone started flashing because I had an email and it was from the doctor's office. So I had to get up and on the computer to see what it was! It was my lab results. The first test my HCG levels were at 20. Now they are at 12, so I have to have another lab drawn in 2 weeks to make sure they continue their decrease. It is good that they are so low, but it is still a bit upsetting to see and wanting HCG levels to go away. Now I am wide awake and thinking too much. Better watch TV I guess until I am sleepy again :/


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun, I feel the same, either way I get something out the end of it. I'd prefer the baby but ill be happy with a holiday :)
Aww I'm glad it's decreasing it seems to be taking such a long time for you which must be so heartbreaking. It's such an emotional feeling hoping for bfn I feel your pain :hugs: hope you get some sleep.


----------



## Misscalais

Spoke too soon, pink cm has started looks like I'm having a holiday.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Spoke too soon, pink cm has started looks like I'm having a holiday.

I'm sorry Misscalais :hugs: Well at least you get to go on holiday! The place you're staying looks so wonderful!


----------



## athena87

Aww misscalais well at least you will have lots of fun on vacation. 

I think I may have finally ovulated. My temp went up. We only bd'd yesterday though so I hope it was enough, the last time was 5 or 6 days ago. We shall see though. Here's the crazy part. The one reading I had said the number significant to the pregnancy (conception or bfp)was 6 if I did ovulate yesterday, it was the 6th. Which is kinda crazy lol.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls :)
Well wake up and no AF yet :-/ back back is aching though so it can't be too far away I'm not sure why my CM was pink last night though AF normally arrives bright and early just after I notice it. I found it during checking CP though so checked again this morning and nothing! So annoying lol so hopefully by this afternoon :)
Athena fingers crossed! That sounds really good! What CD are you on now?


----------



## athena87

Today is cd 27.


----------



## Misscalais

How frustrating for you Athena! It's going to make a very long cycle for you Hun. I'm CD 33 and going out of my mind can't imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow athena, that is a late o, but at least you did and your not waiting wondering if you will or not. 
Misscalais, how strange about the no af, did you test again today? Will you put off ttc until after vacation?


----------



## Misscalais

Well AF finally arrived. ( around lunch time ) we won't be ttc for about 3-4 mths now it's going to be really strange :(


----------



## CJGirl

FX athena! 

Misscalais, so you think there is a possibility the pink cm was implantation?

I will start by saying I hope that I do not sound ungrateful at all for having the opportunity to have Travis here, but it is going to be so rough for a while and I am worried and stressed. I don't think MIL really ever put him down, so he screams if I don't hold him every second and with me still trying to get his things ready it is tough. She also did not have him sit in a highchair to eat, let him eat all kinds of table food (even pizza, among other things), and only gave him formula once or twice a day at 9:00 at night and 4:00 am! He is fighting me, but I think I can get him on a better schedule and have him getting the nutrition he needs. I feel bad, but it's best for him right? He went to bed at 10 last night after screaming from the time we picked him up at around 5 until then and woke up at about 2. DH got up with him and I think they were up a long time. I gave him a bottle around 6:30 and he slept a little longer, but I got him up at 7:15ish to eat breakfast. It is hard to remember everything about having a little one since DD is almost 8, so it has been a while. I am so glad he is here, but it is going to take everyone a little while to adjust for sure. I really hope I don't sound awful because I wanted another one so badly and now I have one and I am complaining about it being hard. I am also so sorry that lately I always talking about all my troubles. I hope I also don't sound like all of your worries and things don't matter to me, because of course they do :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Of course you don't sound awful!! It's hard enough tryimg to get your child on a routine when you start from the start, let alone trying to break and start a new routine. It sounds like he is much better off with you and you will be providing more structure and general care than mil. It will be hard, but it will get better. Sending you hugs and patients, I'm sure you can use some


----------



## athena87

You don't sound awful at all. Your starting from scratch with barely anytime to prepare. Most people have 9 months prepare. I'm glad you are getting him. I'm sure it will get better, but it sounds like you have a lot of things to change. Praying for you and that the transition gets easier.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Well AF finally arrived. ( around lunch time ) we won't be ttc for about 3-4 mths now it's going to be really strange :(

Once again, I am so scattered I didn't see the posts on this page before I wrote before. I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs: I can be your NOT TTC buddy for a few months lol Hopefully the excitement of the trip will keep you distracted from it a little bit.


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I'm sorry you are having to wait out this long cycle, but at least you are hopefully nearing the end and will have a BFP to report soon! :)

Thanks for the encouragement girls! For a minute I wanted to just sit down and cry with him lol I found some of DD's old toys that make lots of noise and sing. He is more content now that he has something to do. I will go pick up DD's old walker from my mom's later and that will help a bit too I think. I guess I should be happy that he doesn't scream when I hold him too, but I am going to have to learn to type with one hand lol


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Well AF finally arrived. ( around lunch time ) we won't be ttc for about 3-4 mths now it's going to be really strange :(

Im so sorry Misscalais. Maybe when you are not trying the next few months it will happen. I think I missed something why r you waiting 4 months?


----------



## nlb

Well girls ive been feeling down for a while. I feel like just giving up. I started taking the prenatal vitamins again and I have never had so much energy. Do they do that to ya?


----------



## athena87

Nlb I'm right there with ya, my temp dropped again so I guess I didn't ovulate. It s so frustrating. But I've been researching online what can help and I found out that women with pcos typically have deficiencies with certain vitamins. So I went and bought all the vitamins that helped with my symptoms fxed. Some say they help with weight loss too. If I don't get my period soon I'm going to test and start the provera.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais is going on vacation in February and didnt want to be too pregnant when they went.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> FX athena!
> 
> Misscalais, so you think there is a possibility the pink cm was implantation?
> 
> I will start by saying I hope that I do not sound ungrateful at all for having the opportunity to have Travis here, but it is going to be so rough for a while and I am worried and stressed. I don't think MIL really ever put him down, so he screams if I don't hold him every second and with me still trying to get his things ready it is tough. She also did not have him sit in a highchair to eat, let him eat all kinds of table food (even pizza, among other things), and only gave him formula once or twice a day at 9:00 at night and 4:00 am! He is fighting me, but I think I can get him on a better schedule and have him getting the nutrition he needs. I feel bad, but it's best for him right? He went to bed at 10 last night after screaming from the time we picked him up at around 5 until then and woke up at about 2. DH got up with him and I think they were up a long time. I gave him a bottle around 6:30 and he slept a little longer, but I got him up at 7:15ish to eat breakfast. It is hard to remember everything about having a little one since DD is almost 8, so it has been a while. I am so glad he is here, but it is going to take everyone a little while to adjust for sure. I really hope I don't sound awful because I wanted another one so badly and now I have one and I am complaining about it being hard. I am also so sorry that lately I always talking about all my troubles. I hope I also don't sound like all of your worries and things don't matter to me, because of course they do :)

Hun you don't sound awful at all. Breaking bad habits on babies is very hard.
Food under one is just for fun, so his main priority needs to be formula. Table foods are fine as long as they are low is salt content etc 
You are the best thing for this little boy Hun and I know you are going to do a fabulous job.
It's going to be very tricky getting to know you and for him to trust you. But give it a while it will be fine :)
I'm very happy for you. Can you try getting a baby carrier so you can have your arms free but still having him close to you while he is adjusting to his new environment :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Once again, I am so scattered I didn't see the posts on this page before I wrote before. I'm so sorry Misscalais :hugs: I can be your NOT TTC buddy for a few months lol Hopefully the excitement of the trip will keep you distracted from it a little bit.

Lol that's ok :) yes we can be non ttc buddies :haha: sounds so strange hey. I'm hoping to forget all about my cycle and not look at the calendar at all apart from putting the date AF starts but that's it :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im so sorry Misscalais. Maybe when you are not trying the next few months it will happen. I think I missed something why r you waiting 4 months?

Thanks Hun :)
We are booking in a holiday to Bali in feb, my sister and her hubby invited us to come along with them and seems we haven't had a honeymoon yet we are going to go :) I'm really excited. So I didn't want to be hugely pregnant going over there so we will wait a few mths, I'm going to see if I can get my fertility checked while we aren't ttc and see if there is something going on with me.
I've pretty much given up for now. It's just too much for me to handle so we need to break and I'm hoping that when we do start trying again it happens soon otherwise ill be giving up forever it's just too emotional for me.
I really hope you and Athena get bfps really soon, that's good that the vits are giving you lots of energy I was only taking folic acid so that didn't really do anything to my energy lol.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> FX athena!
> 
> Misscalais, so you think there is a possibility the pink cm was implantation?
> 
> I will start by saying I hope that I do not sound ungrateful at all for having the opportunity to have Travis here, but it is going to be so rough for a while and I am worried and stressed. I don't think MIL really ever put him down, so he screams if I don't hold him every second and with me still trying to get his things ready it is tough. She also did not have him sit in a highchair to eat, let him eat all kinds of table food (even pizza, among other things), and only gave him formula once or twice a day at 9:00 at night and 4:00 am! He is fighting me, but I think I can get him on a better schedule and have him getting the nutrition he needs. I feel bad, but it's best for him right? He went to bed at 10 last night after screaming from the time we picked him up at around 5 until then and woke up at about 2. DH got up with him and I think they were up a long time. I gave him a bottle around 6:30 and he slept a little longer, but I got him up at 7:15ish to eat breakfast. It is hard to remember everything about having a little one since DD is almost 8, so it has been a while. I am so glad he is here, but it is going to take everyone a little while to adjust for sure. I really hope I don't sound awful because I wanted another one so badly and now I have one and I am complaining about it being hard. I am also so sorry that lately I always talking about all my troubles. I hope I also don't sound like all of your worries and things don't matter to me, because of course they do :)
> 
> Hun you don't sound awful at all. Breaking bad habits on babies is very hard.
> Food under one is just for fun, so his main priority needs to be formula. Table foods are fine as long as they are low is salt content etc
> You are the best thing for this little boy Hun and I know you are going to do a fabulous job.
> It's going to be very tricky getting to know you and for him to trust you. But give it a while it will be fine :)
> I'm very happy for you. Can you try getting a baby carrier so you can have your arms free but still having him close to you while he is adjusting to his new environment :)Click to expand...

Because of my bad back I can't carry him for that long, but I think in time it will be okay. He screamed again tonight forever and MIL and FIL came to visit and he screamed when they were here too, so it's not just me lol We told them it would be best if they just came by here every so often and stayed only a bit. I want Travis to know they can come here and I don't want to send him to stay with them too soon and be back and square one when he gets home. He fought sleep, but fell asleep around 8:30ish and woke up at about 1:30. I gave him a pacifier and he fell asleep again right away, so that was good. I should go back to sleep myself! Thank you for all of the encouraging words! It helps a lot! I am still scared, but feeling more confident :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I am sorry you are feeling so down. It's good though that the vitamins are helping you have more energy! I still take prenatal ones because they just make me feel better...and the fact that they are gummies and taste good might have a little to do with it too lol

athena, how frustrating :( I'm so sorry.

Hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb I'm right there with ya, my temp dropped again so I guess I didn't ovulate. It s so frustrating. But I've been researching online what can help and I found out that women with pcos typically have deficiencies with certain vitamins. So I went and bought all the vitamins that helped with my symptoms fxed. Some say they help with weight loss too. If I don't get my period soon I'm going to test and start the provera.

What CD are you one. When I was charting I noticed my temp. would rise then fall. and a few days later it would rise again. Also it can dip during Implantation. 
Sorry you are having a hard time. im preying we all get a BFP soon. this group needs one.


----------



## athena87

Nlb it's cd 29 and my temps don't show ovulation at all. My boobs are sore and I've been crampy, so dh is convinced I'm pregnant. I don't feel like its possible but I got some frer's just to be sure.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb it's cd 29 and my temps don't show ovulation at all. My boobs are sore and I've been crampy, so dh is convinced I'm pregnant. I don't feel like its possible but I got some frer's just to be sure.

I see ok it does sound like af is coming but I hope we are wrong.maybe it will go back up. I had to stop checking my temp because it made me more frustrated


----------



## athena87

Idk because I've felt like this for over a week. I haven't had a normal cycle except 2 times in the past year so who knows.


----------



## dragonfly26

So I'm really wanting to start eating healthier organic seasonable food. My mom and I are looking into buying a 1/4 of a cow. Which ends being about 60lbs a piece of an all grass fed cow. Have any of you ever done that? Do you buy organic? Also my fil will be going to Wyoming elk hunting and will be sharing the meat with us. This scares me a little, I've never had elk and am afraid of it tasting gamey, but willing to give it a try. It really freaks me out all these gmo's and pesticides they are using on food.


----------



## dragonfly26

How frustrating Athena, I wish they had a test that said yes you ovulated. Still crossing. My fingers that you get a bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> So I'm really wanting to start eating healthier organic seasonable food. My mom and I are looking into buying a 1/4 of a cow. Which ends being about 60lbs a piece of an all grass fed cow. Have any of you ever done that? Do you buy organic? Also my fil will be going to Wyoming elk hunting and will be sharing the meat with us. This scares me a little, I've never had elk and am afraid of it tasting gamey, but willing to give it a try. It really freaks me out all these gmo's and pesticides they are using on food.

That's a lot of meat! My grandparents and parents use to have cows slaughtered or buy whole cows. We never finished all of it when we had it at my parents lol But since you are getting 60 lbs and can freeze it, it will be good. The meat is probably going to taste great! Now we mostly have deer meat from each years hunt that we mix with lean beef and it is so good. It has hardly any fat and isn't greasy at all. I have had elk and it doesn't taste gamey at all, at least not to me. However, it is very rich. My stomach does not like it, but that doesn't mean yours won't lol I buy some organic things, but not everything because of the expense.


----------



## Misscalais

The only thing I've bought organic is pasta lol! It's so expensive to buy over here but if I do see something and its on special I'll be willing to buy it :)
That's a lot of cow! Lol I've never eaten game meat of any type, Australia doesn't really hunt like over there. Just wild pigs and things to get off people's land lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Hope everyone is doing well. We are struggling to get Travis on a good schedule, but we are making progress...slowly. DD never screamed like he does, so I am really not use to it lol DH and I are taking turns with everything to keep us from both being exhausted. We did take him to church for the first time today. He was so quiet during the singing, but as soon as the pastor started talking he decided to also lol DH took him to the nursery and stayed with him so he wouldn't be scared the first time. It went better than I thought. 

Did anyone do anything fun over the weekend? The other night we rented the movie The Sapphires with Chris O'Dowd (my favorite actor ever!) It was soooooo good!


----------



## athena87

I just wanted to stop in with an update, I woke up in the middle of the night with sharp pains in my right lower abdomen. I went to the doctor and it was basically a waste of an hour. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative, then a urine analysis it was normal. She asked if I had had any surgeries and I said yea an appendectomy 10 yrs ago and she was like oh well then it's not your appendix. They did blood work and there was no sign of infection, she came back and asks me about my periods. I told they are irregular because of pcos. She says oh well you could have a cyst or it could be a issue in my colon and instead of running more tests tells me to go take some ibuprofen and schedule a gynecologist appt if it doesn't go away or if it gets worse go to the ER.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I just wanted to stop in with an update, I woke up in the middle of the night with sharp pains in my right lower abdomen. I went to the doctor and it was basically a waste of an hour. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative, then a urine analysis it was normal. She asked if I had had any surgeries and I said yea an appendectomy 10 yrs ago and she was like oh well then it's not your appendix. They did blood work and there was no sign of infection, she came back and asks me about my periods. I told they are irregular because of pcos. She says oh well you could have a cyst or it could be a issue in my colon and instead of running more tests tells me to go take some ibuprofen and schedule a gynecologist appt if it doesn't go away or if it gets worse go to the ER.

Oh my gosh! Sometimes I really dislike doctors! I hope you are not in too much pain and it isn't something serious. Definitely go to the ER if it gets worse...not that they treat people any better at times.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. We are struggling to get Travis on a good schedule, but we are making progress...slowly. DD never screamed like he does, so I am really not use to it lol DH and I are taking turns with everything to keep us from both being exhausted. We did take him to church for the first time today. He was so quiet during the singing, but as soon as the pastor started talking he decided to also lol DH took him to the nursery and stayed with him so he wouldn't be scared the first time. It went better than I thought.
> 
> Did anyone do anything fun over the weekend? The other night we rented the movie The Sapphires with Chris O'Dowd (my favorite actor ever!) It was soooooo good!

Aww my 2nd bub was a screamer it was really hard for me to cope with at 1st but he had reflux and lactose intolerance ( which was undiagnosed until 10 mths ) so the poor bugger was in pain for the 1st 10 mths of his life :( they just told me he had reflux so when it didn't get better we knew something was really wrong.
But he had and still does have a good set of lungs on him lol!
I hope Travis settles down for you soon I'm sure it's just because nothing's ever really been stable in his life, so I'm sure once he realises that he is staying and establishes that bond with you he will be a bit more happier :) it must be tough for you seeing him so upset.
But it will get better :) :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I just wanted to stop in with an update, I woke up in the middle of the night with sharp pains in my right lower abdomen. I went to the doctor and it was basically a waste of an hour. They did a pregnancy test and it was negative, then a urine analysis it was normal. She asked if I had had any surgeries and I said yea an appendectomy 10 yrs ago and she was like oh well then it's not your appendix. They did blood work and there was no sign of infection, she came back and asks me about my periods. I told they are irregular because of pcos. She says oh well you could have a cyst or it could be a issue in my colon and instead of running more tests tells me to go take some ibuprofen and schedule a gynecologist appt if it doesn't go away or if it gets worse go to the ER.

Hope you're ok Hun, drs are so stupid these days.


----------



## CJGirl

Poor baby :( When they have reflux it is so awful. DD had it and so many tummy issues. I thought maybe that was part of Travis' problem too, but he doesn't behave the way she did when her tummy or reflux was bothering her. That's not to say that he doesn't and acts differently. I think maybe it is just fear and all of the changes for him. Also, he is teething and one of his top front teeth is coming in. That may be some of the crying too. He is sleeping in a pack n play right now. I have a crib, but the mattress is at my grandmother's house. We are going there this week to get it. I didn't want to spend money on another mattress when I have a good one, it's just 4 hours away. He is use to sleeping in a crib, so hopefully when we have that he will have an easier time going to sleep and staying that way.


----------



## dragonfly26

Glad you are making some progress  dd had her moment s but in general was pretty good. It sounds like he's been through a lot lately so I'm sure it's all the change.

Athena, I can imagine your frustration. I hate how doctors don't tell you anything anymore, it really is bs. If find I can diagnose myself better on google than the fricken doctors. I actually went to an appointment once because I had a Rash and she went on google with me in the room , really are you kidding me. I hope you get it figure out and feel better soon. 

Misscalais, did you book your vacation? I'm excited for you, we haven't been on a vacation in so long, it is really something that need to be done! And Bali just sounds amazing.

Nlb, how have you been? Have you been busy with cakes and work?


----------



## athena87

I went to the ER and I have to say it was probably the most pleasant visit I've ever had. We waited maybe 10 minutes and had probably the best ER doctor ever. He was thorough, I had urine tests, blood work, a pelvic exam, and ultrasounds (abdominal and transvaginal). I have bacterial vaginosis and a cyst on my right ovary. Dh said we should've gone there to begin with. What pisses me off is that the only reason the drs office didnt do any of that was because they wanted to leave. They closed at 5:00 and my appt was at 4:20 but I didn't go back til 4:45 and had to wait back there for a bit too. I left there at 5:20. I have to have a follow up with my gynecologist in the next few days. I'm thinking about going on birth control for a couple of months to regulate my cycles and so I can lose some weight. And hopefully get rid of this cyst.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, I would be pissed! I hope you find a new doctor! The cyst should go away on its own right? I'm not sure, but I think I heard that cysts are pretty common and most women don't even know they have/get them. So I'm guessing that means you will put ttc on hold for a while? Glad you got the er doc was good and you got some answers :)


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Glad you are making some progress  dd had her moment s but in general was pretty good. It sounds like he's been through a lot lately so I'm sure it's all the change.
> 
> Athena, I can imagine your frustration. I hate how doctors don't tell you anything anymore, it really is bs. If find I can diagnose myself better on google than the fricken doctors. I actually went to an appointment once because I had a Rash and she went on google with me in the room , really are you kidding me. I hope you get it figure out and feel better soon.
> 
> Misscalais, did you book your vacation? I'm excited for you, we haven't been on a vacation in so long, it is really something that need to be done! And Bali just sounds amazing.
> 
> Nlb, how have you been? Have you been busy with cakes and work?

No I'm not working right now. I pulled my son out of daycare and we decided to keep him home for a while with me. I felt bad for pulling him out because he loves school but I didn't see the point of paying that much money when I'm at home. I started spotting yesterday so it looks like af is showing up.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I went to the ER and I have to say it was probably the most pleasant visit I've ever had. We waited maybe 10 minutes and had probably the best ER doctor ever. He was thorough, I had urine tests, blood work, a pelvic exam, and ultrasounds (abdominal and transvaginal). I have bacterial vaginosis and a cyst on my right ovary. Dh said we should've gone there to begin with. What pisses me off is that the only reason the drs office didnt do any of that was because they wanted to leave. They closed at 5:00 and my appt was at 4:20 but I didn't go back til 4:45 and had to wait back there for a bit too. I left there at 5:20. I have to have a follow up with my gynecologist in the next few days. I'm thinking about going on birth control for a couple of months to regulate my cycles and so I can lose some weight. And hopefully get rid of this cyst.

I hope you feel better so. I'm sorry you r having all this pain


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I'm glad you finally know what is going on and that it isn't anything too serious. I hope the cyst goes away quickly and doesn't cause too much discomfort. 

nlb, sorry it looks like af is going to show. It is nice that you get some time home with your little one though. I have to find a daycare for Travis that we can afford. Luckily, there is one very close to campus, so I am hoping that we can afford that one.


----------



## athena87

Thank you ladies. I have an appt tomorrow at my gynecologist so I'll see what she suggests and go from there.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Poor baby :( When they have reflux it is so awful. DD had it and so many tummy issues. I thought maybe that was part of Travis' problem too, but he doesn't behave the way she did when her tummy or reflux was bothering her. That's not to say that he doesn't and acts differently. I think maybe it is just fear and all of the changes for him. Also, he is teething and one of his top front teeth is coming in. That may be some of the crying too. He is sleeping in a pack n play right now. I have a crib, but the mattress is at my grandmother's house. We are going there this week to get it. I didn't want to spend money on another mattress when I have a good one, it's just 4 hours away. He is use to sleeping in a crib, so hopefully when we have that he will have an easier time going to sleep and staying that way.

It's horrible hey, just not fair for them.
Aww teething is terrible too poor bubba boy, Seth was a night mate when he got teeth, Eli wasn't bothered thank god! Lol he just got bad runny poo when he got teeth.
I hope it pops through really soon for him. We found that putting a wet face washer/flannel in the freezer and giving that to them to chew on was good as the cloth massaged their gums while being nice and cool also those little mesh bag things that you can put buts of fruit in ( don't know if you guys get them over there? ) with and ice cube inside it to suck on worked a treat as well :)
I miss having a small baby in the house :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I went to the ER and I have to say it was probably the most pleasant visit I've ever had. We waited maybe 10 minutes and had probably the best ER doctor ever. He was thorough, I had urine tests, blood work, a pelvic exam, and ultrasounds (abdominal and transvaginal). I have bacterial vaginosis and a cyst on my right ovary. Dh said we should've gone there to begin with. What pisses me off is that the only reason the drs office didnt do any of that was because they wanted to leave. They closed at 5:00 and my appt was at 4:20 but I didn't go back til 4:45 and had to wait back there for a bit too. I left there at 5:20. I have to have a follow up with my gynecologist in the next few days. I'm thinking about going on birth control for a couple of months to regulate my cycles and so I can lose some weight. And hopefully get rid of this cyst.

I'm so glad you know what's going on now :) how do they treat the bacterial infection? 
I hope you're appt goes well.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Poor baby :( When they have reflux it is so awful. DD had it and so many tummy issues. I thought maybe that was part of Travis' problem too, but he doesn't behave the way she did when her tummy or reflux was bothering her. That's not to say that he doesn't and acts differently. I think maybe it is just fear and all of the changes for him. Also, he is teething and one of his top front teeth is coming in. That may be some of the crying too. He is sleeping in a pack n play right now. I have a crib, but the mattress is at my grandmother's house. We are going there this week to get it. I didn't want to spend money on another mattress when I have a good one, it's just 4 hours away. He is use to sleeping in a crib, so hopefully when we have that he will have an easier time going to sleep and staying that way.
> 
> It's horrible hey, just not fair for them.
> Aww teething is terrible too poor bubba boy, Seth was a night mate when he got teeth, Eli wasn't bothered thank god! Lol he just got bad runny poo when he got teeth.
> I hope it pops through really soon for him. We found that putting a wet face washer/flannel in the freezer and giving that to them to chew on was good as the cloth massaged their gums while being nice and cool also those little mesh bag things that you can put buts of fruit in ( don't know if you guys get them over there? ) with and ice cube inside it to suck on worked a treat as well :)
> I miss having a small baby in the house :)Click to expand...

I do have one of those mesh things. I did that with DD, but didn't even think of it for him. Thanks for reminding me! He slept all night last night, but then I was awake wondering if he was okay! lol I was afraid if I checked I'd wake him! I hope you have a little one in the house again really soon :)


----------



## athena87

They gave me an oral antibiotic.


----------



## Misscalais

No worries Hun :)
That's fantastic that he slept through the night! Yay :)
I hope so too, it's going to be very strange not TTC when I want to be so badly lol but in reality I don't particularly want another winter baby with how cold it gets here I'd be too worried about bub getting the flu easily, so we've chosen a good time to take a break :) I'm hoping for a spring or summer baby now so that will keep me going lol!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> They gave me an oral antibiotic.

Ok cool well hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> No worries Hun :)
> That's fantastic that he slept through the night! Yay :)
> I hope so too, it's going to be very strange not TTC when I want to be so badly lol but in reality I don't particularly want another winter baby with how cold it gets here I'd be too worried about bub getting the flu easily, so we've chosen a good time to take a break :) I'm hoping for a spring or summer baby now so that will keep me going lol!

It does feel weird not TTC. But, I will say now that we are not TTC sex has been extra amazing lol No pressure I guess and it's just for fun. So maybe on your break you will at least have some fun not having to schedule everything so closely. A spring baby would be great! I was huge with DD and she was born in September. I was so uncomfortable being that big all summer :/


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> They gave me an oral antibiotic.

I had an infection like that a few years back. It was so uncomfortable, but the oral antibiotics took care of it fairly quickly. I think it was like 3 days or so. I hope they work quickly for you.


----------



## athena87

I went to the dr and I am so beyond frustrated. She tells me that she doesn't think my problem is a gyno issue. That the cyst is too small to be causing any pain or anything even though the er doctor told me it was big enough to give me problems. So she then asks me about ttc and where I'm at with that. I said its been over a year now so we were ready to give medical treatments a shot now and that she and I had talked about birth control for a few months or Clomid. And she all of a sudden doesn't want me to try Clomid. Well she didn't say that but I bring it up and she was like well your going to have to go through a lot of testing before we get to the Clomid. I'm like are you kidding me you pushed it for months I'm ready to try it and I feel like now she is back pedaling. Ughhhh..... I don't know what to do, but what I do know is that if I have to go to the dr 1 more time and sit in the room and wait and hear someone next door listening to their babies heart beat I am going to scream.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, is this the same doctor who you seem before the er? She seems like a piece of work, if I were you I would look into seeing someone new. Hope you can get some answers and a doctor with their head on straight


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> It does feel weird not TTC. But, I will say now that we are not TTC sex has been extra amazing lol No pressure I guess and it's just for fun. So maybe on your break you will at least have some fun not having to schedule everything so closely. A spring baby would be great! I was huge with DD and she was born in September. I was so uncomfortable being that big all summer :/

I hope so :) lol! We still aren't using protection though just the pull out method but we've never fallen pregnant using that method so I think we will have a 'surprise' pregnancy although I'm secretly hoping that we do happen to fall pregnant this way because I really do hate TTC lol! 
We've booked our room for our holiday :D just have to organise flights etc. My cousin works at a flight centre so my sister asked her too keep her eye out for some cheap flights. Now we just need to come up with the money to pay everything lol hoping for a good tax return this year. We also don't have passports so we need to organise that as well.
I was pregnant two summers in a row with my boys but I was only very early on and not even really showing yet but it still took it out of me with the dreadful MS I had. So I think I will struggle being hugely pregnant in summer if that happens but ill be ok with that :) we bought a metal frame pool last summer so ill just live it that :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I went to the dr and I am so beyond frustrated. She tells me that she doesn't think my problem is a gyno issue. That the cyst is too small to be causing any pain or anything even though the er doctor told me it was big enough to give me problems. So she then asks me about ttc and where I'm at with that. I said its been over a year now so we were ready to give medical treatments a shot now and that she and I had talked about birth control for a few months or Clomid. And she all of a sudden doesn't want me to try Clomid. Well she didn't say that but I bring it up and she was like well your going to have to go through a lot of testing before we get to the Clomid. I'm like are you kidding me you pushed it for months I'm ready to try it and I feel like now she is back pedaling. Ughhhh..... I don't know what to do, but what I do know is that if I have to go to the dr 1 more time and sit in the room and wait and hear someone next door listening to their babies heart beat I am going to scream.

How annoying.
I'd see a new Dr if I were you, what tests does she want to do? I'd be telling her well if you're not going to help me run the tests so I can get on with it. Some drs are so insensitive.


----------



## Misscalais

I bought a cross trainer off eBay with some money I got for my birthday. It was only $149 reduced from $299 so I'm hoping to start loosing this weight and tone up. I want to wear a bikini on my holiday lol! I think that's wishful thinking but I'm going to give it a shot. :)


----------



## athena87

No this was my ob-gyn. She is sweet as can be, but she is always so frazzled. She never remembers me and doesn't really look at her notes to see what is going on. I've been talking to dh about it and looking into our options.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> No this was my ob-gyn. She is sweet as can be, but she is always so frazzled. She never remembers me and doesn't really look at her notes to see what is going on. I've been talking to dh about it and looking into our options.

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that :hugs: My hematologist is like that. He NEVER remembers me and I have been seeing him forever. When I asked him if I could TTC (I was initially told that having a baby with my disorder was dangerous and I was divorced then so I slowly got use to the idea of just having DD) he said yes, we will just put you on injectables. Seemed easy enough, so we waited a bit until the time seemed right. Then when I told him I was ready, he said he needed to think about what to do. This went on for months! By the time he had decided months had passed, so we had been ready and waiting forever before we even really got started. That is one reason it was extra hard for me every time I go t a BFN. Last time he wanted to do a ultrasound of my neck because I have a lump there. He didn't remember that he had already sent me to do that. Then his nurse called the other day and I told her that I needed to cancel my appt because I was no longer pregnant and that was why I had the appt. She said she would talk to him and call me back. She called back and said that he said since I wasn't pregnant to start my oral medication again and stay on the injections for 3 more days and come for a blood test...really?! I was so pissed. I had to explain everything that had happened, which they should have already known! Sorry for the rant...I just really feel your pain.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I bought a cross trainer off eBay with some money I got for my birthday. It was only $149 reduced from $299 so I'm hoping to start loosing this weight and tone up. I want to wear a bikini on my holiday lol! I think that's wishful thinking but I'm going to give it a shot. :)

Sounds like a good plan! I wish I had room in the house for a treadmill, but our house is super tiny. I get to go back to boot camp next week! Pray that I don't get so sore I can't move lol I hope everything works out and you get all the things done necessary to go on your trip! Little confession...DH and I have not used protection once so far. Just pulling out. I know it is so awful, but it seems so weird to do anything else.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol! We don't have room for my treadmill its in our lounge room and is a major eye sore lol the cross trainer is outside on our veranda though and I've just got it covered with a sheet.
I hope you don't get too sore going back to boot camp lol! It's amazing how sore your muscles can get. 
Lol! Well the way I think of it is it took all of us so much time and effort getting pregnant I think we will be safe using the pull out method :) it's not awful at all.


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I'm starting to feel better. Dh and I are doing all organic food. I started taking raspberry ketones, it's supposed to help with weightloss. I'm down 12.6 lbs. I'm not focusing as much on ttc more on losing weight and hopefully it will help. I'm thinking about seeing a doctor here that uses herbal medicine and vitamins to help rather than meds.


----------



## dragonfly26

Doing good here. Trying to get things in order, but have 0 motivation. Still have so much to do. 3 weeks till c section and I keep having panic moments about it, but can't wait to meet her. 
I have treadmill in the basement that my friends mom gave to me. I used to use it frequently pre pregnancy, but haven't done a thing since getting pregnant. I am dreading getting back in shape.
Decided against getting the cow and just buying grass fed beef from the grocery store only negative about that is all I can find is grass fed ground beef. I will have to see if I can find other cuts at higher end stores, although there really aren't any by us. Don't get me wrong I have by no means been a super healthy person, but really want to change my habits. My husband has high blood pressure and now also high cholesterol. His dad at age 55 had a heart attack, his uncle died at 52 of a heart attack (I think there was more involved to that) I really want him to get heathy because the thought of having those kind of health problems terrifies me. I feel like I've let it go on long enough and now is the time to get our eating habits in order. Plus after reading about all the added crap and gmo's, it's hard to just look past it. It is more expensive and I think that of I save in other areas ie crap food I can put that towards eating healthier. I know it will be hard to get hubby 100 % on board, but if the majority of what he's eating is healthy (breakfast, lunch and dinner) then that's a start. 
I feel in a funk lately eating the same old stuff. I really need to look into cooking different foods. What are your favorite recipes? Favorite thing to eat?


----------



## dragonfly26

Also I have been thinking a lot about what I want to be "when I grow up" lol. I have my bachelors in elementary education, but don't want to do that anymore. I will be a stay at home mom until the girls start school and then I think I'd like to work. It would be nice if I could go to school for something while I am at home. I have some time so it wont have to rush to get classes done. I was thinking something having to do with healthcare. I have a hard time with blood so nurse is out. Then again I just don't know. I want to do something that I will enjoy, but can't decide what. Obviously I have some time, but would be nice to have a plan. Two years of school could take 4 or more going at a snails pace, lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, I like the idea of looking into alternative medicine. I haven't had any experience with it, but its worth a shot especially since doctors these days don't seem to have any answers or compassion for their patients.


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly do you have a Kroger near you? They have a Kroger brand called simple truth and it is cheaper than the other brands, they have meat eggs and all kind of other things.


----------



## athena87

https://www.simpletruth.com/


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I'm starting to feel better. Dh and I are doing all organic food. I started taking raspberry ketones, it's supposed to help with weightloss. I'm down 12.6 lbs. I'm not focusing as much on ttc more on losing weight and hopefully it will help. I'm thinking about seeing a doctor here that uses herbal medicine and vitamins to help rather than meds.

That's great Hun :)
How much weight are you aiming to loose.
I'd really love to get down to 60kg so like 132lb but I'd be happy with 65-70kg. I'm roughly almost 90kg ( 198lb ) ( my scales broke so I have no idea how much I am ATM. ) so need to loose roughly 20-30kg it's sooooo hard. I love food so it's difficult for me lol but I needs to be done my body can't tolerate the extra weight it's so uncomfortable, I look horrible and I'm just over it.


----------



## athena87

I'm down 13 lbs now. To get back to where I was comfortable right at 100 lbs but to get to my ideal weight 120-140 lbs. I'm tall so I don't look like I have that much to lose. I topped off at 280 and I'm down to 267 now.


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds like you will reach your goal in no time :)


----------



## athena87

One thing I've found that helps is mini goals. I'm doing 5 lb mini goals and once I reach each one I mark it off. My first big goal is when I'm out of the obese range. Which will be at 208. I'm starting insanity tomorrow. I'm thinking I may take off ttc two months so I can complete the 60 days. A friend of mine lost over 30 lbs in 60 days and she wasn't eating healthy. I don't know though the thought of missing out on getting pregnant for that long sucks lol.


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry I haven't been around. We went out of town and got back yesterday. Travis screamed all night and I missed boot camp and then had to go back to work. I don't know how we are going to work out our crazy schedule. And we found out that there are no legal papers granting guardianship or custody to anyone for Travis. It's a big mess! Anyway, I know we will figure it all out eventually.

athena, you are doing such a great job and I think setting small goals is a great idea!


----------



## dragonfly26

No no Kroger here :( I've been going to farmers markets by the cheapest, but good seasonal food. Athena sound like your asking the right approach to losing the weight. When I was in the past working on losing weight setting small goals with rewards really seemed to keep me motivated.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hope you had a good time out of time. So what does it mean for you guys that there are no papers? Is his mother in contact with at all? Hope he sleeps better for you. Are you taking classes this semester?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> One thing I've found that helps is mini goals. I'm doing 5 lb mini goals and once I reach each one I mark it off. My first big goal is when I'm out of the obese range. Which will be at 208. I'm starting insanity tomorrow. I'm thinking I may take off ttc two months so I can complete the 60 days. A friend of mine lost over 30 lbs in 60 days and she wasn't eating healthy. I don't know though the thought of missing out on getting pregnant for that long sucks lol.

Small goals sound great, I might have to do that's well :)
I know what you mean about not wanting to miss out, I feel the same. It feels so un naturall not TTC after doing it for a year, I'm a bit emotional about it actually but we need the break from it and loosing weight will only help I guess :) maybe that's all we need.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Sorry I haven't been around. We went out of town and got back yesterday. Travis screamed all night and I missed boot camp and then had to go back to work. I don't know how we are going to work out our crazy schedule. And we found out that there are no legal papers granting guardianship or custody to anyone for Travis. It's a big mess! Anyway, I know we will figure it all out eventually.
> 
> athena, you are doing such a great job and I think setting small goals is a great idea!

Aww I hope he settles for you soon poor things.
Must be frustrating knowing that there's no legal papers for your little man. The system seems to fail alot with all these loop holes. I hope it gets sorted out soon :)


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Sorry I haven't been around. We went out of town and got back yesterday. Travis screamed all night and I missed boot camp and then had to go back to work. I don't know how we are going to work out our crazy schedule. And we found out that there are no legal papers granting guardianship or custody to anyone for Travis. It's a big mess! Anyway, I know we will figure it all out eventually.
> 
> athena, you are doing such a great job and I think setting small goals is a great idea!

Hang in there CJGirl. It will get better. It will just take a little time to adapt to everything. I saw pics of him he is so cute.


----------



## athena87

I don't know I'm changing my mind, dh is getting tested Friday. And I have an appt to talk to my doctor next week to get all of the tests I need and hopefully our next cycle we can try Clomid.


----------



## dragonfly26

Glad to hear you are getting tests done, has af started?
Misscalais, have you made any appointments for tests? Pap?
Nlb, did you and dh use anything (clomid) this cycle?


----------



## athena87

Not yet but I think it will soon. I stopped the provera now I just have to wait. Lol


----------



## Misscalais

No I haven't yet the only day I can get in the drs is a Monday when both my boys are at day care so I'm hoping to very soon :)


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Hope you had a good time out of time. So what does it mean for you guys that there are no papers? Is his mother in contact with at all? Hope he sleeps better for you. Are you taking classes this semester?

No papers means that no one has legal custody of him, which means we were eligible for child care assistance if we had papers. But we found an awesome daycare today and we will just have to tough it out to pay for it. Once he is one, the weekly fee drops quite a bit and that is in Oct, so not too bad. I can't remember if I already told y'all about this, but Travis' mother had her girlfriend call Jesse's mother the other day and ask for money and a copy of her license because she lost hers. She didn't even ask about Travis. Of course she won't be getting any money. That is the only contact anyone has had with her and she is homeless so it is unlikely we can contact her. I am taking one class this semester and start Forensic Academy in Oct. I am teaching 2 days a week and have been working all this week getting things ready for the students at Crime Scene City. I am exhausted! lol Thank goodness DH can take care of a baby lol

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> No papers means that no one has legal custody of him, which means we were eligible for child care assistance if we had papers. But we found an awesome daycare today and we will just have to tough it out to pay for it. Once he is one, the weekly fee drops quite a bit and that is in Oct, so not too bad. I can't remember if I already told y'all about this, but Travis' mother had her girlfriend call Jesse's mother the other day and ask for money and a copy of her license because she lost hers. She didn't even ask about Travis. Of course she won't be getting any money. That is the only contact anyone has had with her and she is homeless so it is unlikely we can contact her. I am taking one class this semester and start Forensic Academy in Oct. I am teaching 2 days a week and have been working all this week getting things ready for the students at Crime Scene City. I am exhausted! lol Thank goodness DH can take care of a baby lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Oh no, is there anyway it can be sorted out so you can get papers for him?
That's so sad that his birth mum didn't even ask how her son is. What sort of person forgets they have a child. It's truly heart breaking that a 'mother' not matter what she has gone through cant not care about her child. I hope she doesn't ever have any more children.
Sounds like you are very busy :)


----------



## Misscalais

Nothing new for me. 
Not liking this no TTC business lol! It was so cold this morning I had to remind myself why having a winter baby would be so much harder than a summer baby so that will keep me going. It's too hard getting up to a new born in freezing cold weather lol!
We are heading up the coast to my mums again this weekend my sister and bil are up there on holiday so going to see them.


----------



## dragonfly26

I agree, I absolutely have no idea how anyone can have such a disregard for a life they created, it makes me sick! I'm glad you found a daycare for Travis. How has his sleeping been? Hope it's getting better for you. 
Misscalais, I completely forget that you are opposite seasons. I'm am happy(lucky) that it has been a pretty mild summer. Dh took the day off Friday and we are going to take dd to the zoo. I'm so excited! Dd is going to love it and we haven't had an opportunity to this summer. My c section is scheduled for 1230 on September 6th. Holy moly! That's just over two weeks away. Can't believe it.


----------



## athena87

Oh wow dragonfly that is so soon. I'm excited for you, we want pics :)

Cjgirl I hope you get it all sorted out. It makes me sick also that someone would have such disregard for their child. I have a cousin that has an 11 yr old with one woman, an 8 year old with another, and 3 kids 6,4, and 3 I believe with his current gf. The 11 yr old he has been in and out of his life. The 8 yr old he signed over rights to the mother. And the last 3 he is with their mother but he is on drugs. He went to rehab last year turned his life around went months being clean but now he's failing drug tests again. My aunt is in all of the children's lives, she actually has visitation with the oldest because she had custody of him for a while. And went to visit the 8 yr old in Colorado where the mother moved and the 3 youngest she takes care of a lot.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais you threw me off with winter too lol it's so hot here.


----------



## Misscalais

Omg dragonfly! So soon! I'm so excited for you!
Lol yeah it's strange that our seasons are back to front. :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Oh wow dragonfly that is so soon. I'm excited for you, we want pics :)
> 
> Cjgirl I hope you get it all sorted out. It makes me sick also that someone would have such disregard for their child. I have a cousin that has an 11 yr old with one woman, an 8 year old with another, and 3 kids 6,4, and 3 I believe with his current gf. The 11 yr old he has been in and out of his life. The 8 yr old he signed over rights to the mother. And the last 3 he is with their mother but he is on drugs. He went to rehab last year turned his life around went months being clean but now he's failing drug tests again. My aunt is in all of the children's lives, she actually has visitation with the oldest because she had custody of him for a while. And went to visit the 8 yr old in Colorado where the mother moved and the 3 youngest she takes care of a lot.

:( that's really sad.


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I hope all the testing goes well and you get the answers you need.

dragonfly, I am so excited for you! DD was born September 16th so I think it's a great month to have a baby ;)

Misscalais, I'm sorry that not TTC in so hard. Hopefully time will fly for you and you can start again soon.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope y'all don't think less of me, but Travis will be going back to Jesse's mom's tomorrow. We discussed it and with all of the legal issues at the moment and the fact that at any time really his birth mom can take him away if she decides to and me basically starting a new job (I am taking over as head TA) and it being Jesse's last semester before graduation and him starting a new job, the overwhelming feeling is too much. I know that it would be hard if we had just had a new baby. If our baby had of made it he/or she would have been born in the spring and we would have some time to plan, but it would still be hard. I feel terrible about it, but I also feel terrible that everyone in our house seems tired and a bit unhappy. Jesse's mom was happy that he is coming back and hopefully she will follow the schedule we made for him a bit. Jesse's sisters understood too. Once we have sorted some of this legal stuff and feel more prepared we are going to consider him coming back. He will still come here at least once a week to stay. I hope y'all don't think I am ungrateful and just as bad a his birth mom. I love him, but right now we need what is best for everyone and I think I was hasty in my decision to take him because I needed to fill the "hole" that losing our baby left. I didn't really think through what taking on a 10 month old full time would be like.


----------



## dragonfly26

I absolutely don't think anything less or negative about your decisions. And I don't think you should feel bad about it. You know what is best for you and your family. Having Travis was practically thrown at you and that would be hard on anyone, especially considering all that is going on I'm your life right now. Hopefully they can get things in order for Travis's sake, but I don't think you should ever feel pressured into taking him.


----------



## dragonfly26

So dh had taken the day off so we can go to the zoo and we decide that instead we are goig to go to the wilderness waterpark resort in Wisconsin dells. I have been wanting to go for a while now and we figured since we will have a baby and will be hard to go and enjoy with dd then we should just go. I haven't been this spontaneous in a long time, I'm super excited, dd is going to have a blast!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> So dh had taken the day off so we can go to the zoo and we decide that instead we are goig to go to the wilderness waterpark resort in Wisconsin dells. I have been wanting to go for a while now and we figured since we will have a baby and will be hard to go and enjoy with dd then we should just go. I haven't been this spontaneous in a long time, I'm super excited, dd is going to have a blast!

That sounds so fun! I hope y'all have a great time :)


----------



## CJGirl

Also dragonfly, thank you so much for being understanding. Our family has been so far. My mom is in Europe for another week though and doesn't know yet. I don't know how she will feel about it. When we dropped Travis off this morning he was sooooo happy! I think part of the problem sometimes may have been my lack of Spanish. He responds very well to it. DH would speak spanish to him sometimes, but not often. We are still going to help out with him a lot and he is just 15 or 20 minutes away from us. I already feel a sense of relief. I really think I made my initial decision out of sadness for both the loss of our baby and the loss of Jesse's brother/Travis' father. I wasn't in the position mentally yet to make a decision like that. Now I think I can really think about it and do what is best for everyone. I am happy that DD will get her mama's full attention for the first time in a long time. She starts the 2nd grade on Monday and she has grown up so much. This weekend she wants to get her hair cut and her ears pierced!


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I don't think your awful. You did rush into it and I'm sure it was overwhelming. You have to do what is right for your family and for Travis.

Semen analysis is underway. I was worried cause we went to the lab and they were like you have to go register. Then at registration they say my dr didn't sign it so they had to have her fax over another and so we went back to the lab and luckily they had already taken the sample back even though it only had been 40 minutes.


----------



## Misscalais

I don't think any less of you cjgirl. Just have to do what you have to do sometimes. And he's going back to someone he knows and loves so I'm sure he will be ok.


----------



## Misscalais

Omg I'm so annoyed. The minute we stop TTC and its the 1st mth I've had such a huge amount of EWCM, there is so much of it I can not believe it! So annoyed lol. I'm CD17 today. The next 4 or so mths are going to be tough.


----------



## CJGirl

Thank you all for understanding. I am still nervous about telling my mom. This is crazy, but I have never made a huge decision without talking to her first.

athena, the day I go to the doctor for anything and there are no issues with anything, I will be shocked lol Hope everything turns out okay! Are they making your DH give 2 before they give results? That's what they did with us. I guess just to see if he had consistent samples at different times.

Misscalais, that is so frustrating! It would happen that way. I hope not TTC doesn't get you down too much :)


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl this was at the hospital lab my dr did even fax over a new one, they faxed over her signature and printed it on a label and stuck it to the sheet. I don't think he has to do two, I think it's just the one to make sure he's good before they give me fertility drugs. The lady is like semen analysis isn't covered by any insurance so you'll have to pay up front. And we were like ok. She says this is what it would cost and shows us $255 and we were both thinking crap, but then she says but since you are paying it up front you get a discount. And we only had to pay $86. That's a pretty awesome discount lol


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl this was at the hospital lab my dr did even fax over a new one, they faxed over her signature and printed it on a label and stuck it to the sheet. I don't think he has to do two, I think it's just the one to make sure he's good before they give me fertility drugs. The lady is like semen analysis isn't covered by any insurance so you'll have to pay up front. And we were like ok. She says this is what it would cost and shows us $255 and we were both thinking crap, but then she says but since you are paying it up front you get a discount. And we only had to pay $86. That's a pretty awesome discount lol

Cash pay discounts are what I live by right now with no insurance! Thank God for them. I am still waiting to see if Medicaid will pay my hospital bills. It upsets me sometimes that the military has amazing insurance while you are enlisted and active for you and your family, but once you are out it isn't the same. The VA pays for a lot of things, but not good insurance for my husband and I. Hopefully the Medicaid will come through. I hope y'all get the result back quickly. Hopefully once those are done you can feel some relief knowing what is coming next and what can be done.


----------



## athena87

Oh and af has started with a vengeance


----------



## nlb

Hey girls how is everyone doing? Athena im sorry AF showed I hope all the test comeback ok. Im on CD13 hoping to O soon but not sure AF lasted a 10 Days. I thought it would never stop. lol. Ive been having lower back pain and havnt been able to sleep. Ive been staying up till 3am because I can't sleep. I told my husband I think I have restless leg syndrome. Now he makes fun of me.lol


----------



## athena87

Nlb I just have tests so I can get on Clomid. It probably won't be this cycle but the next for sure.


----------



## nlb

Good luck I hope it works for you. I might start them again on oct if I don't get pregnant by then. My dr and I are going to talk about it when I go back for a follow up


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Hey girls how is everyone doing? Athena im sorry AF showed I hope all the test comeback ok. Im on CD13 hoping to O soon but not sure AF lasted a 10 Days. I thought it would never stop. lol. Ive been having lower back pain and havnt been able to sleep. Ive been staying up till 3am because I can't sleep. I told my husband I think I have restless leg syndrome. Now he makes fun of me.lol

Sorry you are having trouble sleeping and have had back pain. I have trouble most nights even if I am exhausted. Sometimes I take ZZZQuil to help some or I just watch TV! I use to stay up all night sometimes. I'm glad that doesn't happen anymore. I still have my mornings where I am in what my co-worker likes to call my "Zombie Mode" lol


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Oh and af has started with a vengeance

Hope af leaves quickly! I am not looking forward to my second af after surgery. I have no idea what to expect! It may be horrible!


----------



## Misscalais

Hi ladies!
How's everyone going? Same old for me, spent the weekend at my mums was nice to catch up with the family. Had a coffee with one of my closest friends. It really makes me sad I don't have any friends to hang out with where we live. I want to move back to Queensland where when own our house and move back in.
*sigh* so over Sydney! My sister paid our deposit for our holiday do I'm super excited about that just trying to get passports for hubby and I done :)


----------



## nlb

Im doing good. Not to much going on this way. Tonight I have been smelling this smell like something is roughing I can't figure out where it is coming from. And when I asked my husband to help me find it he said he doesn't smell anything. I've been walking around the house trying to figure it out and my son said mom what are you doing smelling everywhere. Maybe im going crazy. hum this is weird


----------



## CJGirl

misscalais, glad you are making progress with planning your trip! That is a great distraction!

nlb, I hope you find the what is causing the smell! I am searching how to clean mildew out of clothing right now. I am going to try vinegar. I didn't know DD had a shirt in with some wet things from our trip to my grandparent's :( It is her favorite t-shirt and was one of my concert shirts from when I was younger, so finding a replacement might be difficult.

As for everything else, classes start tomorrow and I am nervous, but excited! I hope all of the students are as excited about learning the labs as I am to be teaching them! I am not super excited about my own class though, but hopefully it will go well. I also found out that my favorite professors, who retired last winter will be teaching our sections about firearms during academy! He is the best when it comes to firearms and crime scene reconstruction in my opinion so it will be amazing to get to learn from him again! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl my classes started yesterday. I'm taking anatomy and physiology 2, college algebra, sociology and American history. Oh and I have a lab for a and p. history and sociology are online the rest are on campus. Af has lightened up a lot today, I think it will gone completely soon.


----------



## nlb

Never figured out what the smell was but I don't smell it any more. Thank goodness!
Also after 2 month I finally got a positive opk tonight. I'm going to try to relax during bd tonight and see what happens this month.


----------



## Misscalais

You girls must be super smart all the classes you do are hard lol I barely passed science in high school :blush: the only thing I was good at was ancient history ( wasnt keen on modern history ) and English. But I'm a rubbish speller lol! I failed maths in year 11 so dropped it in year 12 I'm so scared I won't be smart enough to help my boys with their home work when they are older.
Athena I'm glad AF has died down :)
Nlb WOO HOO on a pos opk! Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, woohoo for vacation planning! It sounds like it will be a blast! 
Nlb, yay for a positive opk! Hope your get your bfp this cycle:)
Cjgirl and Athena, sound like you will both be busy busy busy with school and work! I'm sure the students will like it. I found for the most part when in college the kids were interested especially the ones who have to pay for it, lol .


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl my classes started yesterday. I'm taking anatomy and physiology 2, college algebra, sociology and American history. Oh and I have a lab for a and p. history and sociology are online the rest are on campus. Af has lightened up a lot today, I think it will gone completely soon.

Thank goodness my online class seems relatively easy. At least I don't have to write a paper! College Algebra was my worst enemy during undergrad! I had to take it like 3 times and finally got a D and that was passing, so good enough for me as far as the math! I realized later that I think it was just my high school teachers not being very good, because once I had to take math later on for research I understood it much better and now I even do trig since it is used to find impact angles for blood spatter and bullet trajectories. I think when you know the purpose of the math it means more and is easier, if that makes sense. Good luck with all your classes! Sociology is really interesting and fun! What is your major?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> You girls must be super smart all the classes you do are hard lol I barely passed science in high school :blush: the only thing I was good at was ancient history ( wasnt keen on modern history ) and English. But I'm a rubbish speller lol! I failed maths in year 11 so dropped it in year 12 I'm so scared I won't be smart enough to help my boys with their home work when they are older.
> Athena I'm glad AF has died down :)
> Nlb WOO HOO on a pos opk! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

I love your new ticker :)


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Never figured out what the smell was but I don't smell it any more. Thank goodness!
> Also after 2 month I finally got a positive opk tonight. I'm going to try to relax during bd tonight and see what happens this month.

Yay for a positive opk! Hope you catch that egg :)


----------



## athena87

I love math. It is probably my fave subject. My husband kept telling me I should be a math teacher but I waited til it was too late to decide it might be a good idea to have summers off with him and our future kids oh well. I was seeing how many classes I have left and it was 13 but then I realized 5 are labs so really it's only 8 classes after this semester. Woo hoo. Then I will have a year long internship at Vanderbilt. The only downside would be if I got pregnant now I'd be due during spring semester so I'd take it off.


----------



## nlb

How is everyone today. Im 2dpo and am now in the waiting game.


----------



## athena87

I'm so frustrated right now. Apparently my dh's sperm count is too low for my doctor to prescribe Clomid. And that basically I need to go to a fertility specialist because there's nothing more she can do. You never think that you'd be 25 going on 26 not knowing whether you will ever get pregnant.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I'm so frustrated right now. Apparently my dh's sperm count is too low for my doctor to prescribe Clomid. And that basically I need to go to a fertility specialist because there's nothing more she can do. You never think that you'd be 25 going on 26 not knowing whether you will ever get pregnant.

Im so sorry Athena. :hugs: Are ya going to go see a specialist? I hope you get to get pregnant soon. Do you think maybe he could retest?


----------



## nlb

Once again I am having a hard time sleeping I stayed up till 3 last night and now here it is almost midnight. I am 3 dpo my BBs are very sore but that is pretty normal for me around this time. I'm hoping we get a BFP this month but i'm trying not to get to excited about it. I haven't bought any pregnancy test I am going to wait till I miss my period before I test.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I love your new ticker :)

Thanks Hun it makes it feel more real seeing the count down lol!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm so frustrated right now. Apparently my dh's sperm count is too low for my doctor to prescribe Clomid. And that basically I need to go to a fertility specialist because there's nothing more she can do. You never think that you'd be 25 going on 26 not knowing whether you will ever get pregnant.

How frustrating for you! I really feel for you :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Once again I am having a hard time sleeping I stayed up till 3 last night and now here it is almost midnight. I am 3 dpo my BBs are very sore but that is pretty normal for me around this time. I'm hoping we get a BFP this month but i'm trying not to get to excited about it. I haven't bought any pregnancy test I am going to wait till I miss my period before I test.

I'm sorry you're having a hard time sleeping. I go through stages of insomnia too it's the most annoying thing ever. I started taking calcium and magnesium tablets and that has seemed to help a bit :)
Fingers crossed you get that bfp.


----------



## CJGirl

For some reason I don't get email alerts when y'all have posted anymore. I will have to figure out how to fix that.

Athena, I'm so sorry :hugs: When Jesse had his sperm count checked like I said, they did 2 to make sure they were consistent. I read that the sperm our DH's have right this minute were created 3 months in advance, so for example, if 3 month's ago Jesse did something that would have caused problems during the time the sperm were created (got too hot, rode too much, whatever) then they could have been effected. Then the next group may be fine and normal. Don't give up hope though. There are still things they can do to help! A specialist may be of great help and able to tell you exactly what can be done. I will be praying for you and that a BFP will show up soon! :hugs:

nlb, I'll have my fingers crossed tight for you! Hope you have a quick TWW!

As for me, not that it matters lol, AF showed up today which means I am on a 31 day cycle and if it stays that way fine by me! I am worried that my cycles will be messed up, but hopefully this one will be fine and the next will come in 31 days!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, have you tried taking melatonin?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, have you tried taking melatonin?

No I haven't tried that. I've just been staying up watching lifetime movie network. That might be my mistake right there. Once you start one of those movies you just can't stop watching the you tell yourself I'm going to turn it off after this movie and a preview comes on for the next movie and it looks good too. So you watch that one and it all starts over again


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> nlb, have you tried taking melatonin?
> 
> No I haven't tried that. I've just been staying up watching lifetime movie network. That might be my mistake right there. Once you start one of those movies you just can't stop watching the you tell yourself I'm going to turn it off after this movie and a preview comes on for the next movie and it looks good too. So you watch that one and it all starts over againClick to expand...

I know what you mean! I don't have Lifetime anymore, but when I did I would sit and watch like 3 movies in a row! It really sucks you in!


----------



## athena87

I used to watch lifetime all the time, but I haven't in a while. I'm taking a proactive approach to our issues. I bought a blend of herbs that is supposed to balance out female hormones. Dh got boxers and he loves the lol. He thought they wouldst bunched up but they don't. He also is taking a multivitamin with zinc and folic acid which is also supposed to help.


----------



## nlb

I hope it help Athena and ya get your baby soon. 

How its everyone feeling today. My BBS R very sore and I feel nauseated. Im hoping to feel better after I eat something. My sister in law is going to have her baby on the 27th if it dosnt try to come sooner.


----------



## dragonfly26

Good idea Athena, will they retest dh to see if it was just an isolated incident or if it is what it is? Hope te vitamins help. Did they offer suggestions as to what you could do to increase your odds?
Nlb, sorry to hear your not sleeping. I too go through periods where I can't sleep. Currently I have been only sleeping 3 hours a night for like the last 2 months, ugh! And I know what you mean about those lifetime movies. They really suck you in! 
Cjgirl, what is the melatonin suppose to do? How is school/work going? Busy I'm sure. 
Misscalais, can't wait see the new furniture! Super exciting! I would love to get a new sectional for the living room.
So in 4 days I will be having my baby girl! I am so freaked out about the c section, think this might be contributing to my lack of sleep. Really nervous/sad aboyt being away from dd. just have a ton of emotions going on right now.


----------



## athena87

He's going to a urologist to find out more. She said we could test again through her but if its the same we won't know anything more so this way he can go and they will do more testing.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Good idea Athena, will they retest dh to see if it was just an isolated incident or if it is what it is? Hope te vitamins help. Did they offer suggestions as to what you could do to increase your odds?
> Nlb, sorry to hear your not sleeping. I too go through periods where I can't sleep. Currently I have been only sleeping 3 hours a night for like the last 2 months, ugh! And I know what you mean about those lifetime movies. They really suck you in!
> Cjgirl, what is the melatonin suppose to do? How is school/work going? Busy I'm sure.
> Misscalais, can't wait see the new furniture! Super exciting! I would love to get a new sectional for the living room.
> So in 4 days I will be having my baby girl! I am so freaked out about the c section, think this might be contributing to my lack of sleep. Really nervous/sad aboyt being away from dd. just have a ton of emotions going on right now.

Im so happy for you I want to see pictures. Don't be nervous everything with be just fine.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Good idea Athena, will they retest dh to see if it was just an isolated incident or if it is what it is? Hope te vitamins help. Did they offer suggestions as to what you could do to increase your odds?
> Nlb, sorry to hear your not sleeping. I too go through periods where I can't sleep. Currently I have been only sleeping 3 hours a night for like the last 2 months, ugh! And I know what you mean about those lifetime movies. They really suck you in!
> Cjgirl, what is the melatonin suppose to do? How is school/work going? Busy I'm sure.
> Misscalais, can't wait see the new furniture! Super exciting! I would love to get a new sectional for the living room.
> So in 4 days I will be having my baby girl! I am so freaked out about the c section, think this might be contributing to my lack of sleep. Really nervous/sad aboyt being away from dd. just have a ton of emotions going on right now.

Sooo exciting! I can't wait to see pics of her.
I hope your section goes smoothly and recovery is quick.
I'm so glad someone in our group is finally having a happy ending :)


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb when is AF due? I'm due in around 2 days, and looks like I'm going to have to go back on the pill because AF will be due right around the time of our holiday! I'm so annoyed! I was hoping that I'd be able to start TTC just before and when we are there but I don't want to risk having a period on holiday so looks like ill have to give that plan up :(


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Nlb when is AF due? I'm due in around 2 days, and looks like I'm going to have to go back on the pill because AF will be due right around the time of our holiday! I'm so annoyed! I was hoping that I'd be able to start TTC just before and when we are there but I don't want to risk having a period on holiday so looks like ill have to give that plan up :(

AF is due around the 12th. I have had sore BBs.and the past 3 night ive had creamy cm not sure if that is anything. Yesterday in the cm it was tinted pink im hoping it was ib.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> AF is due around the 12th. I have had sore BBs.and the past 3 night ive had creamy cm not sure if that is anything. Yesterday in the cm it was tinted pink im hoping it was ib.

Sounds promising fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls so a bit of a rant/vent from me.
My mums pastor ( who married us ) 19 year old son is with a 30 year old who has 13 year old twin girls has just had a baby boy. There was a whole lot of heart ache with these pair being together and they are getting married in November. He would have only been 6 when the twins were born! It's just so wrong on so many levels and my wall is being bombarded with pics of this little guy ( he was born last night ) I'm feeling very hurt to see that ppl like that get blessed with a child. The twins call him dad and he is going to the the 'stay at home dad' because she stopped him getting a career he has never worked a day in his life. She controls what he does and who he sees ( my brother who is also 19 is best friends with him ) I'm a ball of tears at the moment and to top it off a 'friend' just found out she's having a girl, pregnant to a guy ( 2nd kid different dad ) that she's only been with a few mths. I'm so over it all, even though we are WTT I still want to be pregnant RIGHT NOW! Lol my 'due date' is coming up at the end of next mth and its getting really hard. What should I do on the day to celebrate my angel baby?


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I feel your pain. My aunts step daughter ad a baby girl yesterday. She is 19 and has been with her boyfriend on and off for a few years. My cousin that is the same age as her told me she had 4 pregnancy scares in high school and that you only have that many scares if your trying to get pregnant. Her boyfriend is a total douchebag. They got into a fight and he busted the wind shield of her car then my aunt let her borrow her car and her windshield gets kicked out. They tried to say it was an accident but I think he has major anger problems. To top it off when they were 16 his mother was trying to get them to have a baby. She never voiced it but would let them go to his room and hang out with the door shut and would always talk about how she couldn't wait to be a grandma. I don't get it.


----------



## Misscalais

That's crazy hey. It's just ridiculous the way things work out when it comes to people that shouldn't be having babies can fall pregnant by looking at someone.


----------



## nlb

I agree. one of my friends came over today to get a hair cut with her 4 kids (yes I said 4 im not sure how she does it) but she is pregnant again with baby #5. With her 4 kids and my 1 it was crazy here. Her baby which is 19 months old was getting in the trash, hitting the windows in the house with a train, then ate something. he came out with yellow and blue flakes in his mouth and his mom just said what did you eat? she never got up to make sure he didn't get into anything that could hurt him or anything just sat there. luckly it was just a bath tub crayon. But I still would have gotten up to see. She kept on telling her 8 year old whom was the oldest to go get her baby or go find her baby. REALLY!!! She is 8 she should be watching her own child not depending on an 8 year old whom probley doesn't have the attention span to watch a almost 2 year old. IDK maybe because I only have 1 and he never played in the trash can or put stuff besides food in his mouth.


----------



## dragonfly26

I agree it really is frustrating and so sad to see women who take it for granted the fact they have kids or can have kids get pregnant or the ones who get pregnant and "weren't even trying" when so many women who deserve it (you ladies) are struggling. Boo to bad and ungrateful parents!!!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I agree. one of my friends came over today to get a hair cut with her 4 kids (yes I said 4 im not sure how she does it) but she is pregnant again with baby #5. With her 4 kids and my 1 it was crazy here. Her baby which is 19 months old was getting in the trash, hitting the windows in the house with a train, then ate something. he came out with yellow and blue flakes in his mouth and his mom just said what did you eat? she never got up to make sure he didn't get into anything that could hurt him or anything just sat there. luckly it was just a bath tub crayon. But I still would have gotten up to see. She kept on telling her 8 year old whom was the oldest to go get her baby or go find her baby. REALLY!!! She is 8 she should be watching her own child not depending on an 8 year old whom probley doesn't have the attention span to watch a almost 2 year old. IDK maybe because I only have 1 and he never played in the trash can or put stuff besides food in his mouth.

Oh my goodness, that's insane why on earth would she not look to see what was in bubs mouth that's terrible. ( I'm one of 5 kids ) lol but there's an almost 12 year age gap between my older sister and youngest sister. I think my brother, who is the 2nd youngest, was 3 turning 4 when my littlest sister was born. It was a crazy household ill tell ya. I'd never want that many kids personally I couldn't handle it being that I'm on my own most of the time.


----------



## dragonfly26

At the hospital being monitored! Section in 1
Hour.


----------



## CJGirl

I swear I didn't forget about y'all! My email does not alert me anymore (even though I checked to make sure it was set up) and I have been so busy. 

yay dragonfly! I will be praying that your little one gets here safe and sound and that everything goes well! I am so glad that one of us is finally having a baby :) I am so happy for you I could cry! I won't mind my FB feed being full of pictures of her!

I am sorry I missed out on the rest of the conversation. What is wrong with people?! It really isn't fair that others get to experience having as many children as they want or "accidentally" have when there are so many others struggling to have children and some that never do. 

I will have to remember to just get on here and check for new posts. I didn't get an email so I figured no one had posted. Then I thought, there's no way it has been forever and I checked.


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations dragonfly! Seen her on Facebook she's amazing! I hope u have a quick recovery :) 
Lol cjgirl all good Hun :))


----------



## nlb

Congrats Dragon fly. She is beautiful.

Cjgirl that happens to me also. Lately ive been just checking the website. Ive been getting the emails like 3 days after they have been posted.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm home yay! In pain but asked to leave today. All went smoothly. So in love. She was 7 lbs and. 21 inchrd
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## athena87

Congrats dragonfly they are both beautiful.

Afm I had a positive opk today. Hopefully I ovulate this time. I've been having pains in both ovaries.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm home yay! In pain but asked to leave today. All went smoothly. So in love. She was 7 lbs and. 21 inchrd

Oh my goodness! Such a special photo. Congrats again.
I hope the pain settles for you soon xo


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Congrats dragonfly they are both beautiful.
> 
> Afm I had a positive opk today. Hopefully I ovulate this time. I've been having pains in both ovaries.

Yay! Fingers crossed for you! Make sure you get lots of BD in :)


----------



## Misscalais

I've had such a shitty day today finally got my name changed on everything on the way to the last place I reversed my ute into a friggen pole! I'm so annoyed I didn't even see the bloody thing, it's brand new ( well we've had it for 12 mths ) but bought it brand new, I've never crashed into anything :( it's going to cost a fair bit to fix.
I'm still waiting for AF, day 33 now it's not as annoying having a longer cycle when you aren't TTC so I'm not too worried lol!


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Congrats dragonfly they are both beautiful.
> 
> Afm I had a positive opk today. Hopefully I ovulate this time. I've been having pains in both ovaries.

Good Luck Athena. Hoping for a BFP for the both of use.

but I think im out I took a test @9DPO and it was negative. AF is due to start Thursday. My bbs are not as sore as they were so I don't know. I have no symptoms now :cry:


----------



## nlb

My little man got the first game ball last night. I'm so proud of him. I just love this boy so much.


----------



## Misscalais

OMG GIRLS! 
I just got this today, how did this even happen?! We have had next to no sex and hubby pulled out every time like we have always done when not TTC. I mean seriously after all this last 12 mths worth of unprotected sex, no ejaculation inside me for a month and bfp? I'm worried because I used gastro stop tablets, nurofen had have had a few drinks. I'm presuming now I didn't actually have gastro it was just pregnancy related. ( happened to me with my boys as well ) I thought it was funny that I was the only one to get it and I've still got yucky bowel movement. Only other thing is sore boobs which I also thought was PMS, and they are getting less sore since the day they started getting sore. This was taken on like my 5th morning wee, I barely had even enough wee to cover it, came up blazing right away.
I'm freaking out girls! Have just booked a Drs appt for tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Good Luck Athena. Hoping for a BFP for the both of use.
> 
> but I think im out I took a test @9DPO and it was negative. AF is due to start Thursday. My bbs are not as sore as they were so I don't know. I have no symptoms now :cry:

Fingers crossed honey you're not out till she shows and 9DPO is still quite early :) :hugs:
I seen the photo you put up on Facebook so adorable what a clever boy you have :)


----------



## athena87

Omg misscalais I'm so excited for you congrats. That thing is blaring. I guess you'll be further along than you thought for your vacation.


----------



## athena87

Nlb you are def not out yet. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Afm if my temp spikes I'll know if I ovulated. I'm feeling really nauseous right now. Not really sure why. I've had some twinges in my ovaries so hopefully that's a good sign. Oh and it's official I guess my brother is getting married in December.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> OMG GIRLS!
> I just got this today, how did this even happen?! We have had next to no sex and hubby pulled out every time like we have always done when not TTC. I mean seriously after all this last 12 mths worth of unprotected sex, no ejaculation inside me for a month and bfp? I'm worried because I used gastro stop tablets, nurofen had have had a few drinks. I'm presuming now I didn't actually have gastro it was just pregnancy related. ( happened to me with my boys as well ) I thought it was funny that I was the only one to get it and I've still got yucky bowel movement. Only other thing is sore boobs which I also thought was PMS, and they are getting less sore since the day they started getting sore. This was taken on like my 5th morning wee, I barely had even enough wee to cover it, came up blazing right away.
> I'm freaking out girls! Have just booked a Drs appt for tomorrow.

OMG I am so happy for you. let us know how the dr apt goes. We needed someone to get a BFP in this group. It hasn't happened in a while. Im hoping the rest get BFPs soon also. I think im out I had a little blood in my cm tonight. AF is do any day now so pretty sure im out. Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm so shocked and really praying this is a sticky one even though this was not planned I really want it. Fingers crossed!
Praying you both get your BFPs too.


----------



## nlb

Well girls im out. AF got me this morning. :cry: I'm kind of tired of trying. I hope the rest of ya get BFPs. I will just have to try again.


----------



## CJGirl

OMG Misscalais!!! Athena wrote me on FB to let me know! I am soooooo happy for you! I can't wait to hear what the doctor says! It's so crazy that after all this time it would happen while not trying! :happydance:

Congrats again dragonfly she is so beautiful!

athena, hope you get in your bd and we see some more bfps soon!

Nlb, I am so sorry AF showed :hugs: I hope she leaves quickly so that you can start again.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well girls im out. AF got me this morning. :cry: I'm kind of tired of trying. I hope the rest of ya get BFPs. I will just have to try again.

Aww I'm sorry Hun :( did AF come a little earlier then it should have?
Have you got preseed or anything like that? :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> OMG Misscalais!!! Athena wrote me on FB to let me know! I am soooooo happy for you! I can't wait to hear what the doctor says! It's so crazy that after all this time it would happen while not trying! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats again dragonfly she is so beautiful!
> 
> athena, hope you get in your bd and we see some more bfps soon!
> 
> Nlb, I am so sorry AF showed :hugs: I hope she leaves quickly so that you can start again.

Thanks Hun, I know it's totally insane. Hubby and I are both still shocked. I was like babe how did this even happen lol and he was like I don't know I definitely pulled out every time lol! 
I'm very pleasantly surprised I just could not believe that 2nd line came up :)


----------



## Misscalais

So annoyed, just had my Drs appt and normally my Dr is quite good. But today she was like well if you have the positive test yesterday and it was very positive I won't need to do a blood test. And she is making me do two stool samples because I still have diarrhea and she won't give me a referral to the midwife clinic until she's got the results back from from my stools. I can't believe she would give me a blood test considering I miscarried I thought she would at least like to check progesterone? Has this ever happened to anyone? I really want to know what my levels are :(


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So annoyed, just had my Drs appt and normally my Dr is quite good. But today she was like well if you have the positive test yesterday and it was very positive I won't need to do a blood test. And she is making me do two stool samples because I still have diarrhea and she won't give me a referral to the midwife clinic until she's got the results back from from my stools. I can't believe she would give me a blood test considering I miscarried I thought she would at least like to check progesterone? Has this ever happened to anyone? I really want to know what my levels are :(

I can see why that would annoy u. I think she should of still drawn blood. How frustrating. Im praying you have a healthy pregnancy. Im very happy for you and you husband.


----------



## athena87

I'm sorry misscalais you'd think they'd want to check your levels. I would've insisted.

I didn't ovulate my temp dropped again. I hate my body, I'd give anything to be normal.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I would have thought she would have checked too. I hope that everything turns out okay.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I'm sorry misscalais you'd think they'd want to check your levels. I would've insisted.
> 
> I didn't ovulate my temp dropped again. I hate my body, I'd give anything to be normal.

I'm sorry athena :hugs: I don't even know what normal is anymore myself.


----------



## dragonfly26

Omg misscalais congratulations!!!! How annoying about your doc. It's so frustrating to me that they act so nonchalant about it, like it isn't/wasn't a big deal. Praying that this is your sticky bean.


----------



## athena87

I am so angry right now. I don't know what to do, I've been sitting here crying. It just hurts so bad to want something so bad and to feel like such a failure. I have prayed, I have been to the doctor what feels like a million times and nothing is getting done. My only option is an RE now and I won't be able to go til November because dh has to go too. But he is so busy we won't have time til then. It feels like a never ending cycle that will never end in a baby. I just feel like giving up. I've done research, I've tried to get help and I just feel like I'm at the end of the rope with no where to go. I don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I am so angry right now. I don't know what to do, I've been sitting here crying. It just hurts so bad to want something so bad and to feel like such a failure. I have prayed, I have been to the doctor what feels like a million times and nothing is getting done. My only option is an RE now and I won't be able to go til November because dh has to go too. But he is so busy we won't have time til then. It feels like a never ending cycle that will never end in a baby. I just feel like giving up. I've done research, I've tried to get help and I just feel like I'm at the end of the rope with no where to go. I don't know how much more I can take.

Aww I'm so sorry Hun :(
I have been praying for you. It's just so hard seeing you go through this it breaks my heart. Big :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Dragonfly :) hows bubby going? How are you feeling?
Thanks girls I'm still so annoyed, I bought two clear blue digitals this morning took one and it didn't bloody work :brat: they are too expensive for them not to work. So now I'm just waiting to pee again and hoping to god the next one works. I'm really hoping to see 2-3 weeks ( which is 4-5 weeks ) written on it as well so fingers crossed lol.
Ive experienced some MS today dry heaving but didn't vomit. I'm hoping that that's a good sign :)


----------



## Misscalais

Here it is girls! It's a bit blurry but it's 2-3! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## athena87

Ahhh misscalais that's beautiful. They recently started selling those tests in the US, so when I do get a positive ill be buying one. I'm def feeling better today.


----------



## Misscalais

It's so good to read it instead of just looking at lines lol the sucky thing though is the battery only lasts 24 hrs so when you do get a pos make sure you take a photo of it :)
I'm glad you're feeling better Hun :)


----------



## Misscalais

So my Dr called me yesterday with the results of my stool tests and I managed to get a strain of salmonella!!! Apparently it's not as bad as salmonella but still bad. The only thing I can think I got it from was an egg and lettuce sandwich I ate from a bakery. Noone else in my family has it and that's the only thing I've eaten that they haven't. What's the odds of managing to fall pregnant while being so sick lol it's been 3 weeks now. She said it can take up to three weeks for it to pass but it takes a while for your bowel habits to return to normal so hopefully it's gone soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh wow that sucks! At least you know why your not feeling well. Did she mention sending you to a midwife or doing any blood tests?


----------



## athena87

Oh no misscalais will it affect the baby?


----------



## athena87

So I went on fertility shopping spree lol, got some ov strips, got some preseed, got some baby aspirin, and last but not least soft cups. The bonus was the soft cups they were on clearance at Walmart for 4.50 so I got 2 boxes. I have a really good feeling that I am going to Ov late. So I am holding on to hope because I read soy can make you ov later.


----------



## Misscalais

I know it's horrible.
I'm going to go to a different Dr tomorrow and see if I can get bloods done with them. My other Dr said she would write up the referral to the midwife clinic and I just have to pop in and collect it. Im annoyed though because after she told me what was wrong with me i was like ok so when will you do my referral and she was like well when's your appt with the midwife and I'm like I can't get an appt until I have the referral! Then she goes well how many weeks are you? I was like you're kidding me right. I said roughly 5 weeks and she was like oh you're still early on but ill write it up and come collect it Monday or Tuesday. I'm not impressed at all. So ill see what happens with the new Dr hopefully they send me for bloods and just do a referral once the results get back, oh and hopefully I get a due date since the other idiot didn't give me one.
I'm not sure if it will effect bub or not, seems the placenta doesn't take over till roughly 10 weeks nothing is really passed through to but until then ( from my understanding )


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> So I went on fertility shopping spree lol, got some ov strips, got some preseed, got some baby aspirin, and last but not least soft cups. The bonus was the soft cups they were on clearance at Walmart for 4.50 so I got 2 boxes. I have a really good feeling that I am going to Ov late. So I am holding on to hope because I read soy can make you ov later.

Lol how exciting! I hope the soft cups help you out, I've heard heaps of positive stories about girls getting preg in the 1st couple of cycles using them. And the preseed as well. I've got everything crossed for you! Xo


----------



## athena87

Well I've been using the softcups for like 6 months. I like them because they pretty much collect all the leftovers and no mess up in there once you take it out its all in there.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope you start feeling better soon and that you like the new doctor! It is so frustrating having a doctor who doesn't seem to want to help or constantly forgets what your circumstances are. My dr does that a lot and I hate it! I'm glad you got a digi that worked and got to see the numbers :)

Athena, I hope you are feeling more positive :hugs: I will be praying for you that what you are doing helps and you get that BFP soon! I know it's so hard, but don't give up! 

We had DD's birthday party today. It went really well! She is having a slumber party so I hope they don't stay up all night lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I hope you start feeling better soon and that you like the new doctor! It is so frustrating having a doctor who doesn't seem to want to help or constantly forgets what your circumstances are. My dr does that a lot and I hate it! I'm glad you got a digi that worked and got to see the numbers :)
> 
> Athena, I hope you are feeling more positive :hugs: I will be praying for you that what you are doing helps and you get that BFP soon! I know it's so hard, but don't give up!
> 
> We had DD's birthday party today. It went really well! She is having a slumber party so I hope they don't stay up all night lol

Thanks Hun :) I hope so too. 
Aww how exciting! I can't wait till the boys are old enough for birthday sleep overs :D
I hope they all sleep for you. Happy birthday to your DD.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks! The girls were up until like 1:30 am! DH stayed up to make sure they were okay. They were just watching movies and talking. But then poor Ally woke up at 3:30 throwing up :( This has happened before after Halloween and other events. I think all the excitement and everything is too much for her. My mom brought her some medicine to stop the vomiting and now she is asleep finally. I feel awful for her. I hope it isn't a stomach virus and we, including the whole party, don't get sick also. She did say that her birthday was awesome! Until she got sick that is :(


----------



## athena87

Thanks cjgirl. I hope your girl gets to feeling better. I feel bad for her, hopefully it's just the excitement. I'm glad she had a good time though.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thanks! The girls were up until like 1:30 am! DH stayed up to make sure they were okay. They were just watching movies and talking. But then poor Ally woke up at 3:30 throwing up :( This has happened before after Halloween and other events. I think all the excitement and everything is too much for her. My mom brought her some medicine to stop the vomiting and now she is asleep finally. I feel awful for her. I hope it isn't a stomach virus and we, including the whole party, don't get sick also. She did say that her birthday was awesome! Until she got sick that is :(

Aww poor thing and you know what I was the exact same when I was little I would vomit 1st day of each new school year it was a nervous thing for me though lol! And sometimes before going to stay with friends lol! 
Glad she had a good time though :)


----------



## Misscalais

So girls seen my new dr this morning and I'm so impressed. So much happier!
He did bloods to check hCG and full antenatal blood work and urine test. Get all the results back on Wednesday morning and will get a referral from him to the midwife clinic I'm not even going to bother going into my other Dr. Hopefully ill be getting a referral for an early scan from him as well.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So girls seen my new dr this morning and I'm so impressed. So much happier!
> He did bloods to check hCG and full antenatal blood work and urine test. Get all the results back on Wednesday morning and will get a referral from him to the midwife clinic I'm not even going to bother going into my other Dr. Hopefully ill be getting a referral for an early scan from him as well.

That is good that you got a new dr. I don't even know him and I like him already lol. I hope all the test results come back good.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> Thanks! The girls were up until like 1:30 am! DH stayed up to make sure they were okay. They were just watching movies and talking. But then poor Ally woke up at 3:30 throwing up :( This has happened before after Halloween and other events. I think all the excitement and everything is too much for her. My mom brought her some medicine to stop the vomiting and now she is asleep finally. I feel awful for her. I hope it isn't a stomach virus and we, including the whole party, don't get sick also. She did say that her birthday was awesome! Until she got sick that is :(

awe poor baby. I hope she feels better soon CJGirl. When do you get to start TTC again? How have you been feeling


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! The girls were up until like 1:30 am! DH stayed up to make sure they were okay. They were just watching movies and talking. But then poor Ally woke up at 3:30 throwing up :( This has happened before after Halloween and other events. I think all the excitement and everything is too much for her. My mom brought her some medicine to stop the vomiting and now she is asleep finally. I feel awful for her. I hope it isn't a stomach virus and we, including the whole party, don't get sick also. She did say that her birthday was awesome! Until she got sick that is :(
> 
> awe poor baby. I hope she feels better soon CJGirl. When do you get to start TTC again? How have you been feelingClick to expand...

We have decided not to try again. It was a difficult decision but we feel that it is more important for me to not risk anything else happening again than to try. I have already had 2 close calls that almost resulted in death and I am so scared that I would have another ectopic or something else go wrong. If something happened to me DD's biological father might take her away from Jesse and I can't bear the thought of that. I have been a little sore near my scars, but I think it is just the feeling in the nerves coming back.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So girls seen my new dr this morning and I'm so impressed. So much happier!
> He did bloods to check hCG and full antenatal blood work and urine test. Get all the results back on Wednesday morning and will get a referral from him to the midwife clinic I'm not even going to bother going into my other Dr. Hopefully ill be getting a referral for an early scan from him as well.

I'm so glad that you found someone you like! Can't wait to hear the results! :happydance:


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks girls! DD is feeling great now! By last night she was fine and she was able to go to school today :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry to hear dd got sick, but glad glad she is feeling better. Hope it was just all the excitement, not not something more. 
Misscalais, so happy to hear you like your new doctor, sounds like a good guy who is taking this things serious and will hopefully be able to put your mind at ease. 
Athena, good for you for going in a spree! Hope it works for you. 
What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm so much happier with him. Can't wait for my appointment tomorrow.
I'm thinking my other Dr just dismissed me because I already have two kids and I think that's stupid. Every pregnancy should be treated the same regardless of how many kids you have.
Anyway I'm super excited :)


----------



## Misscalais

I just started spotting blood :cry:


----------



## athena87

Oh no misscalais. I'm praying for you .


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais I'm praying for you. Did you call your doctor? Is it possible it's old blood? Thinking of you!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls it was pink, and only when I wiped nothing on my liner and nothing overnight. I'm seeing the Dr at 9:30am and really hoping he sends me for a scan. I really hope it's not something like low progesterone cause if it is my other Dr could have done something about it a week ago. I'm around 5 weeks 4 days and that's how far along I was the 1st time it happened. I don't think I could handle another loss.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls it was pink, and only when I wiped nothing on my liner and nothing overnight. I'm seeing the Dr at 9:30am and really hoping he sends me for a scan. I really hope it's not something like low progesterone cause if it is my other Dr could have done something about it a week ago. I'm around 5 weeks 4 days and that's how far along I was the 1st time it happened. I don't think I could handle another loss.

I will be praying for you. I hope everything is okay. I spotted like that with DD, so maybe it's nothing to be concerned about. Please let us know what the doctor says. :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

I hope it's nothing and they give you a scan to put your mind at ease. Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm just up at the emergency at the hospital now I'm feeling quite unwell and was too dizzy to sit with Eli at the dr, so I've dropped him at his nans work and come to the hospital. Hopefully they will scan me once I'm seen. :(


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I'm just up at the emergency at the hospital now I'm feeling quite unwell and was too dizzy to sit with Eli at the dr, so I've dropped him at his nans work and come to the hospital. Hopefully they will scan me once I'm seen. :(

I hope everything is okay. Let us know as soon as you can. I'm praying.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I hope everything is okay. Let us know as soon as you can. I'm praying.

Thanks Hun I will.
They look like 6 tubes of blood and getting a scan at. 1130 which is about 45 mins away so ill update as soon as that's over.


----------



## athena87

Ok let us know how it goes. Praying for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Ok so had an ultrasound they couldn't see anything doing it on my tummy so they did a vaginal one. We seen a sac with an yolk but no heart beat. She said that its probably just too early just yet ( fingers crossed ) now jay waiting for the Dr to give mr my blood work results and the results of the ultrasound.
I haven't eaten all day and its lunch time so I'm feeling really horrible.
Still no more bleeding.


----------



## dragonfly26

It sounds like you seen exActlu what you should be seeing at this gestation. I hope you are feeling better about it. Are they going to bring you back in for an ultrasound?


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> It sounds like you seen exActlu what you should be seeing at this gestation. I hope you are feeling better about it. Are they going to bring you back in for an ultrasound?

I have to see an OB on Friday, I guess he is going to tell me what's going on cause the Dr at the ER told me nothing other than to see him. So I opened up the letter and had a read ( have no idea what I'm reading lol ) and on the report it said I might have fibroids and that needs to be checked. As well as a luteal cyst on my right ovary. ( don't think that's anything to worry about ) 
I'm 5 weeks 3 days according to the scan. And there was a tiny fetal pole next to the yolk no heartbeat yet but that's normal. Ill pop into normal GP tomorrow and OB on Friday. 
I hope I don't have to keep seeing the OB cause its going to cost $150 to see him and $50 extra for a scan each time and I can't afford that what so ever.


----------



## CJGirl

It sounds like everything seems okay. I hope you are feeling better. I am anxious to hear if the OB has anything else to say that the ER doc didn't. I am sorry that you are having to worry so much. It is so hard not to worry when it seems like so many things could happen. I hope you get some peace soon and know for sure that it is all going to be okay :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun. My 1st two pregnancies were such a breeze other than thyroid issues but that was nothing really.
I just want to be excited to be pregnant, I feel like I can't get too attached yet.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm sorry that it is hard to feel excited. Hopefully you will get some super great news soon and the doc tell you everything looks good for sure. Then there will be some relief. I have been thinking about you a lot and have my FX extra tight!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks :)
Just got back from seeing my GP and my hCG on Monday was 2273 so much better than last time in feb they were only like 420. He's just done another beta or what ever its call today so tomorrow when I see the OB we will see how much they have risen :)


----------



## athena87

I'm so glad everything is ok. If your beta is that high I don't think you have to worry. It's weird you saying tomorrow is Friday, because tomorrow is Thursday for us lol.


----------



## Misscalais

I hope so :) I'm still seeing some pink on the TP sometimes when I wipe and I'm wondering if maybe it's from my urine which is a worry ill make sure I mention it to the Dr and hopefully he will check to see if I have a UTI.
Lol I know we are almost a whole day ahead of you guys :)


----------



## athena87

Yea looked up your time earlier you are 15 hours ahead of me.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, Your numbers sound great! That has to be such a relief!


----------



## nlb

Hey girls how is everyone doing? Im on CD10. I told my husband that we both need to relax during db. That maybe we r trying to hard so we decided to try and relax a little more and we are going to BD every other day. Well that is the game plan lol. we will see what happens.
So my friend that found out she was pregnant the same day as me just found out what she was having and is going to do a baby reveal party. She wants my husband and I to come but I just think it will be hard to go knowing I would have been finding out at the same time. I am very happy for her and I will go but its not going to be easy.
Also another one of my friends announced she was pregnant on FB today. When will it be my turn? Im not sure why it is so hard to get pregnant.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Hey girls how is everyone doing? Im on CD10. I told my husband that we both need to relax during db. That maybe we r trying to hard so we decided to try and relax a little more and we are going to BD every other day. Well that is the game plan lol. we will see what happens.
> So my friend that found out she was pregnant the same day as me just found out what she was having and is going to do a baby reveal party. She wants my husband and I to come but I just think it will be hard to go knowing I would have been finding out at the same time. I am very happy for her and I will go but its not going to be easy.
> Also another one of my friends announced she was pregnant on FB today. When will it be my turn? Im not sure why it is so hard to get pregnant.

If I can get pregnant using the withdrawal method anything is possible lol
I think that's a good idea just take it as it comes, are you elevating your hips for a little while after each BD? Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Athena. It really needs to happen for you guys soon it seems so unfair and I'd really love to share my pregnancy together with you girls.
Aww that must be super hard, I wouldn't go either it would be far to hard.
Praying its your turn really soon :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

As for me, seen the OB this morning $200 later and I still have no idea what's happening because my bladder wasn't full enough apparently ( and he doesn't do trans vaginal ) so that was $50 for nothing. He said he thought me might have seen the heart flickering but couldn't be 100% on it so I have to have another scan Monday morning and that with be both on the abdomen and trans vaginal so we should definitely see a heartbeat by then. I'm very excited to see a heart beat :)


----------



## athena87

So I kind of took my fate into my own hands. I ordered Clomid online, I researched the pharmacy before I bought it. It was from an overseas pharmacy. My last day was Tuesday. I've had hot flashes but I've read that's normal so I should ov soon I think. The desperation of a woman wanting a baby lol. I'm hoping this works and we won't have to do an iui because we don't really have $1000 to spare.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> So I kind of took my fate into my own hands. I ordered Clomid online, I researched the pharmacy before I bought it. It was from an overseas pharmacy. My last day was Tuesday. I've had hot flashes but I've read that's normal so I should ov soon I think. The desperation of a woman wanting a baby lol. I'm hoping this works and we won't have to do an iui because we don't really have $1000 to spare.

I hope it works for you Athena. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to try clomid again. I still have 3 months of it left from last time.


----------



## athena87

Thank you nlb I hope you get your bfp very soon.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I have a FB friend who was close to me in her pregnancy. Even though I am so happy for her (she had to finally do in vitro after countless treatments) when she posts sonogram pictures sometimes it is hard. It sounds like you and DH have a good plan though :hugs:

athena, good luck with your clomid. I have y'all in my prayers always and hope to hear of some more BFPs soon!

misscalais, I'm sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat. I hope you do next time! I am glad that I get to share in your excitement :)

As for me, DD's biological father came back from Afghanistan to see his baby being born a couple of days after DD's birthday. He didn't even call her on her bday and still hasn't called. He wants to pick her up tomorrow, but I am just having a hard time with the whole thing. I don't want her feelings hurt over the baby or anything else. She thinks he forgot her bday and I did the right thing and just told her he was probably very busy and had a good reason for not calling. It is all a long story, but I want to protect her from being hurt and it is stressing me out :(


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> So I kind of took my fate into my own hands. I ordered Clomid online, I researched the pharmacy before I bought it. It was from an overseas pharmacy. My last day was Tuesday. I've had hot flashes but I've read that's normal so I should ov soon I think. The desperation of a woman wanting a baby lol. I'm hoping this works and we won't have to do an iui because we don't really have $1000 to spare.

Fingers crossed tight it works for you Athena! From what I've read hot flushes is a normal reaction :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I have a FB friend who was close to me in her pregnancy. Even though I am so happy for her (she had to finally do in vitro after countless treatments) when she posts sonogram pictures sometimes it is hard. It sounds like you and DH have a good plan though :hugs:
> 
> athena, good luck with your clomid. I have y'all in my prayers always and hope to hear of some more BFPs soon!
> 
> misscalais, I'm sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat. I hope you do next time! I am glad that I get to share in your excitement :)
> 
> As for me, DD's biological father came back from Afghanistan to see his baby being born a couple of days after DD's birthday. He didn't even call her on her bday and still hasn't called. He wants to pick her up tomorrow, but I am just having a hard time with the whole thing. I don't want her feelings hurt over the baby or anything else. She thinks he forgot her bday and I did the right thing and just told her he was probably very busy and had a good reason for not calling. It is all a long story, but I want to protect her from being hurt and it is stressing me out :(

Thanks Hun ill let you all know how I go on Monday :)
I'm sorry your DD dad didn't call her for her birthday there's no excuse for a parent not calling their child on their birthday ( unless they are dead or dying IMO )
I'd be reluctant to let her go as well.


----------



## Misscalais

6 weeks tomorrow girls! I'm very excited, can't wait for my scan :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay, super excited for you misscalais! 
Athena good for you. It's a shame doctors don't take it more seriously and you have to get things done on your own. 
Nlb, I think that is the best approach. Hoping you get your bfp. 
Cjgirl, sounds like dd "dad" is a piece. Sorry she has to deal with that. Hopefully he doesn't make her feel second when she sees him. My sister is divorced and my niece and nephews dad is a douche bag. Won't see them for months at a time. And when he does he talks shit aboyt my sister to them. It's really very sad, especially since she doesn't say bad things about him for the sake if the kids so they hold him on this pedestal. Very frustrating !


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies I'm really hoping it works. Dh wasn't too happy when I told him about it, but he said he understood why I did it. My opk was darker today so I'm hoping that means I'll ovulate soon. My ovaries have been cramping a little too.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm really hoping it works. Dh wasn't too happy when I told him about it, but he said he understood why I did it. My opk was darker today so I'm hoping that means I'll ovulate soon. My ovaries have been cramping a little too.

FX crossed so tight!


----------



## dragonfly26

So unbelievable on Friday when Jaynie turned two weeks old I layed her down for tummy time because that was the day her cord stump fell off and she rolls over from tummy to back! Thought it was a fluke but she has done it several times ;)


----------



## Misscalais

Scan done and we seen our babies heartbeat, I almost cried! It was 120 bpm :) I have to wait to pick up my scan from the hospital to see the Dr but he will tell me how far I am I'm guessing 6 weeks and maybe a day or two. The ultrasound tech didn't tell me so ill have to wait. 
Morning sickness has hit me hard, I threw up twice this morning. I've never been so glad to have morning sickness lol!
Ill post a pic of our blob once I get the scans back :)


----------



## Misscalais

What a clever little girl! Goodness me, she's trying to grow up too quick on you dragonfly :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! I am sooo happy for you misscalais! That is great news.


----------



## nlb

Well my sister in law is having her baby tomorrow. And my friends little boy got sick so she just went ahead and told everyone she was having a boy.


----------



## nlb

Well my sister in law had a little girl today. She is very cute. We r going to go to the hospital to see her after my husband get home from work.

Also I got a positive OPK today around 4:30. So I will be doing the BD tonight and tomorrow. I hope this is our month. FX for me. I am praying I get a bfp this month.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'll be praying for you as well, and congrats auntie!


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb congrats on your niece and pos OPK praying that you get a BFP in two weeks! Praying for your friends little one :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

We aren't going to Bali any more :( OB thinks its too risky. 
I'm fine with that, I don't want to risk any harm to bub or myself. So hubby and I decided we will still do a holiday just in Australia instead :)


----------



## athena87

Nlb I'm right there with you. October will be 15 months ttc and it is getting so frustrating and depressing.


----------



## athena87

I'm really hoping and praying I get pregnant soon. I've thought a lot about how I would tell dh when I did get a bfp, and I came up with the perfect way. As y'all know my dh is a football coach so I want to tell him when I go see him on the field after the game by handing him this
And saying we will need it for next year :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb I'm right there with you. October will be 15 months ttc and it is getting so frustrating and depressing.

I know what you mean girl. I pray we both get a BFP this month. We deserve it. its been a long time.


----------



## nlb

So we went and aw my niece tonight and I got to hold her. she is so cute It made me just want to have a baby even more when I held her. I hope it happens soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena that is such a cute idea :) 
Misscalais, why does he think its to risky? Good idea to take a holiday anyway, will you bring the kiddos with or just you and dh? Were you able to get a refund for your deposit?
Cjgirl, how are you doing? How was dd visit with her "dad"? Hope it went well and she didn't feel left out.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I'm really hoping and praying I get pregnant soon. I've thought a lot about how I would tell dh when I did get a bfp, and I came up with the perfect way. As y'all know my dh is a football coach so I want to tell him when I go see him on the field after the game by handing him this
> And saying we will need it for next year :)

Athena I love that idea. I told my husband that if it happens before thanksgiving we will wait to tell our family and friends till thanksgiving. And I was going to get a baby ballon and some pink and blue balloons and put them in a big box and wrap it. And have my mom and his parents open the box together at thanksgiving when everyone is there.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena that is such a cute idea :)
> Misscalais, why does he think its to risky? Good idea to take a holiday anyway, will you bring the kiddos with or just you and dh? Were you able to get a refund for your deposit?
> Cjgirl, how are you doing? How was dd visit with her "dad"? Hope it went well and she didn't feel left out.

Because its Bali lol with all the food risks, malaria etc we won't be taking the boys, just DH and I to relax before baby comes cause we are going to need it lol!
My sister said that they will let them down grade to a one bedroom villa so no deposit lost with is good :)


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb and Athena, keeping my fingers crossed tight for you. 
Nlb your niece is very cute, seen the pics on Facebook :)


----------



## athena87

Thanks nlb your idea is cute too. I haven't decided how we will tell our parents.

Misscalais thanks, I'm glad y'all will be able to get away alone before little one gets here.

Thanks dragonfly.

Afm- I got some news yesterday that has hit me kind of hard. A former boss of mine took her own life. I loved her, she was sweet, fun, funny, like everything you would want in a boss, especially when you work at a preschool with all women. She has 2 children and 2 grandchildren that need some prayers. I'm still in shock, I just don't understand why she did it.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Thanks nlb your idea is cute too. I haven't decided how we will tell our parents.
> 
> Misscalais thanks, I'm glad y'all will be able to get away alone before little one gets here.
> 
> Thanks dragonfly.
> 
> Afm- I got some news yesterday that has hit me kind of hard. A former boss of mine took her own life. I loved her, she was sweet, fun, funny, like everything you would want in a boss, especially when you work at a preschool with all women. She has 2 children and 2 grandchildren that need some prayers. I'm still in shock, I just don't understand why she did it.

Athena that is horrible news. I am so sorry to hear that. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena that is terrible, I never can understand how people think that's an out. prayers for her family.


----------



## athena87

Thanks nlb. 

I got an almost positive ov test so I should be there soon. :)


----------



## nlb

We'll girls I am on 1 dpo and have now started the waiting period. I think my husband and I will bd once more tonight then every other day still that will cover the day before of and after ovulation.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry to hear that Athena. It is so hard to understand when someone does something like that. I will have you and her family in my prayers. 

Y'all have such cute announcement ideas! I can't wait to see y'all get a BFP soon!

Misscalais, I am so happy that you got to see the baby's heartbeat! I'm sorry you won't get to go on your trip, but at least there is an amazing reason why you can't!

Dragonfly, Sounds like your little one is going to be strong! It must be awesome watching her grow. DD had an okay time with "dad" but she is not too happy that he is hardly spending anytime with her. He is picking her up in a little bit to take her to dinner, but he had me do her homework with her first so that he didn't have to. Don't get me wrong, I want to, but he doesn't make any effort at all to spend more time with her. He isn't even going to go to a swim practice to see her swim since she made the team. He didn't even tell her he is going back over seas next week, I had to tell him. He makes me so mad! The other night she wanted to call him and the baby was crying in the background. I had to leave her room and go find DH because I starting crying so hard myself. The reality of really never having a baby with DH is setting in and I am just trying to push it out of my mind with all that I have going on.


----------



## athena87

I got a positive finally :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena woohoo! Now go get busy!


----------



## nlb

Yay Athena. Baby dust for you :dust:


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies bd is done. Hips are elevated and soft cup is in place. I pray this is it. My right ovary is cramping big time.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Thanks nlb your idea is cute too. I haven't decided how we will tell our parents.
> 
> Misscalais thanks, I'm glad y'all will be able to get away alone before little one gets here.
> 
> Thanks dragonfly.
> 
> Afm- I got some news yesterday that has hit me kind of hard. A former boss of mine took her own life. I loved her, she was sweet, fun, funny, like everything you would want in a boss, especially when you work at a preschool with all women. She has 2 children and 2 grandchildren that need some prayers. I'm still in shock, I just don't understand why she did it.

:( that's so terrible, sending some prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I got a positive finally :)

Woo hoo!
Fingers crossed for you!!! So exciting!


----------



## athena87

I think this is the darkest opk I've ever had.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, nice and dark. Are you using the clomid?


----------



## athena87

My last day of Clomid was last Tuesday.


----------



## nlb

Athena that looks like a positive to me. Hoping ya get a bfp this month.


----------



## CJGirl

:dust: Athena!!! Your opk looked great!


----------



## nlb

We I am 2 dpo and I just had spotting. Do you think it is to early for ib


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I think this is the darkest opk I've ever had.

Very dark! Looks fantastic :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> We I am 2 dpo and I just had spotting. Do you think it is to early for ib

Sounds like it could be too early but you never know it could be.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb, could be. Praying you and Athena get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## athena87

Well I still have a very dark ov test but still no temp rise,


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I agree it could be and I hope it is. I feel like anything can happen after Misscalais got a BFP without even trying! lol I will have you and athena in my prayers! I hope the TWW goes by quickly!


----------



## nlb

I have been so hungry the passed 2 days and I can't get full. I eat and 1 hour later I feel like I haven't eaten in days. I'm still spotting a little. but it is a lot lighter like it is about to stop. I am 3DPO. I was thinking maybe I Oed earlier than I though. But I dought it.


----------



## athena87

I got a temp spike :happydance:


----------



## athena87

Nlb symptom watching will drive you insane. I try not to because symptoms from progesterone and hcg are so similar.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I got a temp spike :happydance:

Woooo hooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I have been so hungry the passed 2 days and I can't get full. I eat and 1 hour later I feel like I haven't eaten in days. I'm still spotting a little. but it is a lot lighter like it is about to stop. I am 3DPO. I was thinking maybe I Oed earlier than I though. But I dought it.

I hope they are symptoms of an upcoming BFP! :)


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb symptom watching will drive you insane. I try not to because symptoms from progesterone and hcg are so similar.

I know it will. I wasn't really thinking of them being symptoms because when I was pregnant with my son I didn't have symptoms this early. and me being hungry the first trimester didn't happen that's for sure. I was thinking I might be low on calcium so I had a bowl of cereal and that seemed to help. 
How are you doing?


----------



## athena87

Oh ok Nlb just making sure only because Ive found the more I watch for symptoms the more depressed I am when I am not pregnant. Im good. My nipples are so sore, sorry if TMI but I think that is a sign progesterone is building up which also confirms ov. I also have been freezing which I think is because my temp is higher than normal. How are you?


----------



## Misscalais

So I've been out on antibiotics for a suspected UTI I have lots of white blood cells in my urine and they have been doing numerous tests to see what it is but they aren't 100% sure. But over the last two weeks they have elivated a lot suggesting an infection of some sort. Ill get retested after I have finished them and see if my urine is back to normal.
Also got some maxalon for my MS hopefully that will work :)
Will you girls be testing early or wait till AF is late?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So I've been out on antibiotics for a suspected UTI I have lots of white blood cells in my urine and they have been doing numerous tests to see what it is but they aren't 100% sure. But over the last two weeks they have elivated a lot suggesting an infection of some sort. Ill get retested after I have finished them and see if my urine is back to normal.
> Also got some maxalon for my MS hopefully that will work :)
> Will you girls be testing early or wait till AF is late?

I might test Friday which will be 10dpo. but I haven't had any symptoms so i'm not sure. I don't want to waste any test.I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I might test Friday which will be 10dpo. but I haven't had any symptoms so i'm not sure. I don't want to waste any test.I hope you feel better soon

Thanks Hun :)
I didn't have any symptoms at all this time either just the tender breasts like when AF comes but nothing that would ever indicate pregnancy lol keeping fingers crossed tight.


----------



## athena87

I'm 3 dpo now. My temp was really high this morning. My nipples have also been soooo sore. One was throbbing earlier. Sorry if tmi.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm 3 dpo now. My temp was really high this morning. My nipples have also been soooo sore. One was throbbing earlier. Sorry if tmi.

Sounds good Hun :) I'm super excited for you!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Sounds like a good sign Athena! Hoping this is yours and nlb's month for a bfp!!


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly and misscalais thanks. I sure hope this is my cycle. I'm tired of waiting. I know there are people that have been ttc longer than I have but 15 months is a long time especially when I don't ovulate on my own. I just hope this is it.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb and athena, I can't wait for y'all to test! It sounds like you might have some good signs, but of course don't symptom watch too much ;) Misscalais, I hope the antibiotics clear up whatever is going on and that your meds help with your MS.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I'm not symptom watching I know the soreness is from progesterone because it started 1 dpo.


----------



## athena87

I'm so frustrated right now. Some woman just went off on me in another forum saying that I was rude to her because I told her she can't get pregnancy symptoms til the baby actually implants and that any symptom before then is from progesterone. She said I wasn't being supportive and that that's why she joined the sight as many other women. She's ttc # 5 and has gotten pg right away every time and has only been ttc since August. Told me that there was no way I could possibly know what's going on with her body, and I said it is medically proven that you can't get pg symptoms til you have hcg in your system and that doesn't happen til the baby implants. I'm so pissed right now. I'm sorry I'm realistic.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol Athena don't worry about it, some women are morons and need to educate themselves a bit more.
I always love the, I had sex last night on my O day and I vomited in the morning, definitely pregnant right? :haha: no the sperm probably hasn't even made it to your egg yet 
Don't let it bother you :hugs:


----------



## athena87

Lol misscalais, I haven't heard that one. I'm not I was just pissed at the moment and needed to vent.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Lol misscalais, I haven't heard that one. I'm not I was just pissed at the moment and needed to vent.

Lol sadly I've heard it more then once.
Vent away Hun that's what we are here for :)


----------



## nlb

Lol I agree with misscalais. She sounds very uneducated. I would have told her the same thing you had Athena. She shouldn't get her panties in a wad over some ones answer to her comment.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I'm so frustrated right now. Some woman just went off on me in another forum saying that I was rude to her because I told her she can't get pregnancy symptoms til the baby actually implants and that any symptom before then is from progesterone. She said I wasn't being supportive and that that's why she joined the sight as many other women. She's ttc # 5 and has gotten pg right away every time and has only been ttc since August. Told me that there was no way I could possibly know what's going on with her body, and I said it is medically proven that you can't get pg symptoms til you have hcg in your system and that doesn't happen til the baby implants. I'm so pissed right now. I'm sorry I'm realistic.

It's crazy how some people can end up being so rude during a discussion. I have read a lot of posts just looking for info in discussions I am not a part of and people start arguing and name calling and it is absolutely ridiculous. And I'm sure you didn't have too much sympathy it being #5 she's trying for, I know I would have a hard time with that. And I didn't think you were symptom watching before. I made a bad joke. I would do it for so long until it got exhausting and only caused disappointment. I really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## athena87

We are cool now, but she seriously posted that if I got my bfp she'd be hurt if she didn't. I'm ttc # 1 and it's been 15 months, she's on #5 and it's been 2 months. It just seemed a little insensitive.


----------



## Misscalais

That's hugely insensitive. She hasn't even being trying long enough to be stressed or upset about it yet, and given that its number 5 she needs to take a step back and think about the ones that have been trying for years. I mean everyone has the right to want it to just happen right now, but two months is nothing lol.
How many DPO are you now?


----------



## athena87

I am 6 dpo. So it'll be 7 tomorrow my temps look awesome still. I'm going to test in the morning I know it's way early but there is the homecoming game and it would be awesome to tell him I got an early bfp but if it's neg I'll wait til later next week.


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone else doing?
Nlb how are you feeling? Have you tested yet?
As for me I've pretty much just been flaked out on the couch, between all day nausea and the exhaustion and vomiting I've just been taking it easy :) it's amazing how something so teeny tiny can make you so unwell lol!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I am 6 dpo. So it'll be 7 tomorrow my temps look awesome still. I'm going to test in the morning I know it's way early but there is the homecoming game and it would be awesome to tell him I got an early bfp but if it's neg I'll wait til later next week.

That's awesome! How does it work with the temps what are you looking for.
Aww that would be brilliant if you got BFP! What test will you be using?


----------



## athena87

Ok so this is my chart the crosshairs show when I ovulated. As ou can see though my temp has gotten higher and that's what it is supposed to do after ovulation. Supposedly if your pregnant it's supposed to stay up but it's not proven. I will be using a frer. They are the best ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> How's everyone else doing?
> Nlb how are you feeling? Have you tested yet?
> As for me I've pretty much just been flaked out on the couch, between all day nausea and the exhaustion and vomiting I've just been taking it easy :) it's amazing how something so teeny tiny can make you so unwell lol!

Im doing ok. I think im out. I haven't had any symptoms not even sore bbs. They are barely sore starting yesterday. Im just waiting on AF to come. I just feel like crying because I just want this so bad. I feel like it will never happen.


----------



## athena87

Nlb plenty of people get bfp's without having symptoms, don't give up hope. Has your dh been tested?


----------



## nlb

No he hasn't been tested. We are going to wait till January and see what happens.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Ok so this is my chart the crosshairs show when I ovulated. As ou can see though my temp has gotten higher and that's what it is supposed to do after ovulation. Supposedly if your pregnant it's supposed to stay up but it's not proven. I will be using a frer. They are the best ;)

Ok I see now lol looks really good!
Yes I agree FRERs are the best :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing ok. I think im out. I haven't had any symptoms not even sore bbs. They are barely sore starting yesterday. Im just waiting on AF to come. I just feel like crying because I just want this so bad. I feel like it will never happen.

Aww Hun :( when is AF due? I know it doesn't really help but you're not out till AF shows and I'm hoping she won't show for you.
You really deserve to get this BFP! :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I agree with Misscalais. We say it all the time, but you really aren't out just yet. Hang in there :hugs:

athena, I'm so glad that your temps have stayed up and I hope you get that early BFP! Let us know! 

Misscalais, I'm sorry you are so sick, but then again it must be great at the same time to be sick for such a good reason! I would be happy to throw up if I were pregnant lol

I finally figured out why I wasn't getting emails when there is a new post on here. They were going in my junk mail and I didn't even think to look there! I fixed it and now hopefully I won't feel so out of the loop! lol 

I don't know if I told y'all about this, but the other night I went out to the Oktoberfest that they have here every year at the bars. I was talking to a friend (one of my not always so considerate friends) and she starting asking questions about my pregnancy. I know people are curious and I don't mind people asking, but she asked me if I did something to cause it or if I could have saved the baby had we called 911 faster? I started balling my eyes out right there in the bar. She apologized, and I told her not to worry, but inside I was thinking really?!?!! She said it was good that it still makes me cry because it shows that I really cared about my baby and all. At that point I wanted to punch her in the face. I'm sorry, but some people have no idea what it is like to be us. I still thank God that I have y'all to talk to. I may not be ttc anymore, but you are still the only ones I seem to be able to talk to about my loss that really truly understand :hugs: Hugs for everyone!


----------



## athena87

Omg cjgirl I would've wanted to slap her too. Does she not know how ectopic pregnancies work? I would've told her to do her research before insensitively questioning you. As for my tests, there may be a faint line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## athena87

Here's the other
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlb

Well girls I am 10dpo and took a test it was negative. Just waiting for af.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I agree with Misscalais. We say it all the time, but you really aren't out just yet. Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> athena, I'm so glad that your temps have stayed up and I hope you get that early BFP! Let us know!
> 
> Misscalais, I'm sorry you are so sick, but then again it must be great at the same time to be sick for such a good reason! I would be happy to throw up if I were pregnant lol
> 
> I finally figured out why I wasn't getting emails when there is a new post on here. They were going in my junk mail and I didn't even think to look there! I fixed it and now hopefully I won't feel so out of the loop! lol
> 
> I don't know if I told y'all about this, but the other night I went out to the Oktoberfest that they have here every year at the bars. I was talking to a friend (one of my not always so considerate friends) and she starting asking questions about my pregnancy. I know people are curious and I don't mind people asking, but she asked me if I did something to cause it or if I could have saved the baby had we called 911 faster? I started balling my eyes out right there in the bar. She apologized, and I told her not to worry, but inside I was thinking really?!?!! She said it was good that it still makes me cry because it shows that I really cared about my baby and all. At that point I wanted to punch her in the face. I'm sorry, but some people have no idea what it is like to be us. I still thank God that I have y'all to talk to. I may not be ttc anymore, but you are still the only ones I seem to be able to talk to about my loss that really truly understand :hugs: Hugs for everyone!

Yes! I'm happy that I've got all these crazy symptoms and I've never been so thankful to feel so awful :haha: I'm not sure if my MS is worse because of the antibiotics I'm on as well so we will see after a few days, finish the last tablets tomorrow.
I'm sorry your friend was insensitive, she clearly has no idea how ectopic pregnancies work.
I hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Here's the other

I don't want to get your hopes up but I swear I see a faint line! Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Well girls I am 10dpo and took a test it was negative. Just waiting for af.

Aww sorry about the bfn :(
Will you be going back on clomid ( sorry I don't know how to spell it )
If AF shows?


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Omg cjgirl I would've wanted to slap her too. Does she not know how ectopic pregnancies work? I would've told her to do her research before insensitively questioning you. As for my tests, there may be a faint line

I'm pretty sure I see it too! Are you going to test again tomorrow or wait?! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well girls I am 10dpo and took a test it was negative. Just waiting for af.

I'm sorry about the BFN, but 10 dpo is still early. FX that AF doesn't show!


----------



## athena87

Idk I haven't decided yet, my cervix is so high I can't reach it and I have a ton of white creamy cm.


----------



## athena87

I almost started bawling at the game tonight. Those kids have some class. They voted a girl with cerebral palsy senior queen for homecoming. And when she got down the field in her wheel chair one of the cheerleaders picked her up and her escort put his arms around her and held her up so they could get a homecoming picture, she was grinning from ear to ear she was sooo happy. It melted my heart.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I almost started bawling at the game tonight. Those kids have some class. They voted a girl with cerebral palsy senior queen for homecoming. And when she got down the field in her wheel chair one of the cheerleaders picked her up and her escort put his arms around her and held her up so they could get a homecoming picture, she was grinning from ear to ear she was sooo happy. It melted my heart.

So beautiful :) makes my heart happy.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Idk I haven't decided yet, my cervix is so high I can't reach it and I have a ton of white creamy cm.

That may be a really good sign! I couldn't reach my cervix before my BFP.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I almost started bawling at the game tonight. Those kids have some class. They voted a girl with cerebral palsy senior queen for homecoming. And when she got down the field in her wheel chair one of the cheerleaders picked her up and her escort put his arms around her and held her up so they could get a homecoming picture, she was grinning from ear to ear she was sooo happy. It melted my heart.

That is awesome! I'm sure that was a very special night for her that she will remember forever.


----------



## CJGirl

So Jesse told me last night that Travis' mother is back in town. She has seen him and talked to Jesse's mom. I don't have any other details right now, but tonight is his 1st birthday party and I am hoping she is not there. I told Jesse that this is one of the reasons beyond feeling not ready that I felt I couldn't keep him. If we still had him I would be freaking out right now! I am still worried of course that she will take him from Jesse's mom. If she is at the party and acts the way she did before she left, she may ruin her son's first birthday. I guess we'll see! 

Let us know if you tested again Athena!


----------



## athena87

I just used a cheap test, I didn't want to waste a good so I think I'm going to wait til Monday or Tuesday to use the other frer.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I hope she doesn't. He doesn't deserve that. Would your mother in law let her come? If she is involved with drugs it isn't healthy for her to be around him.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> So Jesse told me last night that Travis' mother is back in town. She has seen him and talked to Jesse's mom. I don't have any other details right now, but tonight is his 1st birthday party and I am hoping she is not there. I told Jesse that this is one of the reasons beyond feeling not ready that I felt I couldn't keep him. If we still had him I would be freaking out right now! I am still worried of course that she will take him from Jesse's mom. If she is at the party and acts the way she did before she left, she may ruin her son's first birthday. I guess we'll see!
> 
> Let us know if you tested again Athena!

That's a worry, I hope she doesn't spoil it for him. I worry for babies like him so much.


----------



## CJGirl

SHE WAS THERE!!!! I was so pissed! MIL acted like it was fine! I don't know if maybe she is being nice hoping she will give up custody or what. One of Jesse's sisters left as soon as she got there because she couldn't handle it. I was having a hard time myself. She was kissing him and gave him her Big Gulp soda to drink! The first chance I got that he was being held my someone else I took him into another room for a minute to hold him. I was so angry. There is a painting of Jesse's brother that someone made for us that hangs over the fire place along with the photo it was painted from that is his brother at our wedding and some other family photos and she was looking at it all and started to cry. No one went to comfort her. It may seem cold and maybe being around her son reminds her too much of his father, but if it were me I would hold on to that piece of him harder since he is gone. I wanted to say everything that I was thinking to her, but I just said a prayer and I am going to have to let God take care of the situation. I hope she doesn't take him though! I am so glad I made the decision I did because, if he had been with me this whole time and I was totally attached and then today happened...I would have probably told her to get the hell away from my son and she could just take me to court. I am still so protective of him. I feel like in a way it's not my place because I gave him back to Jesse's mom, but I know above all of the stress and his unhappiness, part of it was the fear of something like today happening.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> I just used a cheap test, I didn't want to waste a good so I think I'm going to wait til Monday or Tuesday to use the other frer.

Did the cheap test show anything?


----------



## athena87

Not really. I'm going to keep taking those til Monday or Tuesday and then take a better one.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl my husband ran int the girl that was dating my brother-in-law when he died. She started dating him in June of 2011. The father of her child was in jail and when he got out she deleted my brotherinlaw from her fb page, she forgot she was still friends with me though. Her relationship status went into a relationship with her ex and she told Robert ( my brother-in-law) that her ex hacked her page and posted all there old pictures on there. Well that was suspicious to me but I stayed out of it until new pictures were posted of her little family and of her and her ex kissing, I called Robert and told him and she still managed to talk her way out of it. The final straw for me though was my in-laws house got broken into and the only thing taken was Roberts computer. About a month later she and her ex were arrested for breaking into multiple houses. She tried to play innocent and Robert had the nerve to ask us to bail her out. The day she got arrested my mother-in-law saw her with cops and thought she had gotten into a wreck and then she turned around in hand cuffs and my MIL just left. Robert blamed her ex for it all but the only way he could've known that they weren't home at that time and where they lived was her. She rolled over on her ex and got away with it. 2 days after Robert died she had a new boyfriend. She's also the reason he started messing with heroine. But when dh ran into her a couple of months ago she looked like a deer in headlights and he just stared her down.


----------



## athena87

I told him he was luck I wasn't there cause I would've had some choice words for her. Especially since the night before he died, he had od'd in her car and a nurse that was at the gas station they were at called 911 cause he was passed out against the window of her car. She was going to let him die then, we aren't really sure what caused his death because the hospital had saved him but he refused further treatment. He died between 6 am and 8 am so we think he took something else between then.


----------



## CJGirl

Wow. That is so sad. I don't understand people who do things like that. I suppose Robert is a common name, but that is my brother-in-law's name also.


----------



## athena87

That is crazy. I guess it is a common name though. I'm kind of mad, his ex that broke up with him in 2010 after 5 yrs because he was cheating, has a bunch of his stuff like his letterman jacket and his letters from his fraternity. For whatever reason she took it when she moved back to Florida. Well her fb who is apparently a douche cause they broke up a month ago and she threw all his stuff out in the yard has moved back in with her and told her to get rid of all his stuff. She was going to throw it all away, and called Jonathan and asked if he wanted it. He told her to send through the post office and say the sender will pay and she was like I don't want you to do that. Then says she will and we haven't heard from her in a week now.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope she sends it or at least contacts you again. Those are things you should have. My sister-in-law just texted Jesse and said she and Travis' mom ended up getting into it at the party after we left. Apparently MIL told Travis' mom to get the cake and SIL said, I brought the cake, I will get it. Travis' mom called her a bitch and her DH heard and got upset. When SIL told MIL what happened she said well it's your fault. I don't know what my MIL is thinking! They started to argue and someone finally broke it up. This will be the start of a lot of fighting and Travis being used a leverage by his mother. I am not looking forward to going through all of this worry again. I wish she would just go away.


----------



## athena87

That is horrible. Why would she take her side. That doesn't make sense. I feel bad for Travis, at least with y'all he had stability. I would've mad her leave.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, Cj girl, I am so sorry you are having to go through this an so think yoh are right, you would be dealing with much more heart ache if Travis was still with you. How could your mil possibly side with someone like that, or even tip toe around her . I would have such a hard time biting my tongue. Also how completely insensitive of your "friend" sound like a bitch to me.
Athena, I think I see something faint on that frer. Hoping it's the start of your bfp. You bil ex sounds like a piece of work and I really hope you can get his belonging a back. 
Nlb, it's still early at 10 days hope af stays away and you get your bfp!
Misscalais, off topic but, whats up with all the caddy bitches on fb? Who cares of you share a page. Me and hubby do and it's nobody's business but yours and dh's' Like you said delete me if you don't like it. People are strange. 
Hope you all are doing great!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

As for me I feel like I've been run over by a train! Lack of sleep, crabby newborn (eats and cries all the time I swear) and over active 2 year old are taking its toll on me! Finally the last three days Jaynie has only woken 2-3 times in the night, but of course there were thunderstorms and Jillyan had been awake. Ugh. We had the girls pictures done yesterday and what nightmare that was. We were able to get a couple good one, but boy they were not cooperating.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww cjgirl that must have been really tough for you :( I don't understand people sometimes. It's really frustrating having to just be a bystander. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> As for me I feel like I've been run over by a train! Lack of sleep, crabby newborn (eats and cries all the time I swear) and over active 2 year old are taking its toll on me! Finally the last three days Jaynie has only woken 2-3 times in the night, but of course there were thunderstorms and Jillyan had been awake. Ugh. We had the girls pictures done yesterday and what nightmare that was. We were able to get a couple good one, but boy they were not cooperating.

Aww, I hope bub settles into a better routine soon it's always such a huge adjustment newborns. Hope you get some rest soon.
Lol I can just imagine, I remember when we did family photos Seth was like 16 mths and Eli like 8 weeks or so and we couldn't get Seth to sit still or look at the camera it was a nightmare. Hopefully when this bub comes they will be much better being that they will be almost 5 and 4 lol!


----------



## athena87

I'm kind of worried last night when I did my cervix check there were stretchy/stringy blobs of cm with a pink tinge. And my temp went down some though I think that might've been because our house was 6 degrees colder than normal. I did test I'll post it but I don't see anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nlb

Athena how many dpo r u? I hope af stays away.


----------



## athena87

I'm 10 dpo today and I have pink watery spotting now so af may be on her way.


----------



## nlb

Awe that's not good. I hope it stops. Ur not out yet. I am 13 dpo still have a bfn :(. Just waiting for af to show. I think I am going to try the clomid again this month.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope AF stays away for both of you!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Aww girls I hope AF stays away! Fingers crossed.


----------



## athena87

My spotting has turned brown, but is still very light. So light that I've been wearing liners just in case and they have nothing on them even after sleeping.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> My spotting has turned brown, but is still very light. So light that I've been wearing liners just in case and they have nothing on them even after sleeping.

That sounds like a good sign! Have you tested again?


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds good!
When is AF due?


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb how are you feeling? Did AF show?


----------



## athena87

Af is due Friday, I'm lightly bleeding. I don't know what's going on if it doesn't start full on I will test again Friday.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Nlb how are you feeling? Did AF show?

No it hasn't shown yet but I am just waiting for AF. I still have a negative test. She is due tomorrow. Im wondering if I even ovulated.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Af is due Friday, I'm lightly bleeding. I don't know what's going on if it doesn't start full on I will test again Friday.

Gosh that must be annoying for you. I'm not even sure what it could be other then IB.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> No it hasn't shown yet but I am just waiting for AF. I still have a negative test. She is due tomorrow. Im wondering if I even ovulated.

Aww ok, that's no good :( 
Hopefully she doesn't show.


----------



## athena87

:cry::cry:Af started full force


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sorry Athena , was hopiing that wouldn't happen and that it was ib.:hugs:
Nlb hope your just going to get a late positive and that af stays away. 
Misscalais how are you feeling? Any doctors appointments or up coming ultrasounds?
Cjgirl, how's school/work going? Anything new on the Travis front? Did his mom stick around or is she gone?


----------



## nlb

Im so sorry Athena.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> :cry::cry:Af started full force

I'm so sorry sweetie :( :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm sorry Athena , was hopiing that wouldn't happen and that it was ib.:hugs:
> Nlb hope your just going to get a late positive and that af stays away.
> Misscalais how are you feeling? Any doctors appointments or up coming ultrasounds?
> Cjgirl, how's school/work going? Anything new on the Travis front? Did his mom stick around or is she gone?

Hey Hun, how are you feeling?
I have my booking in appointment on Monday at the hospital with the midwives but won't have a proper clinic appointment until the 6th of November ( ill be around 12 weeks 4 days or so ). So ill have to see my GP to get a referral for my 12 week scan which hopefully ill have two days before my 1st clinic appointment :)


----------



## nlb

Well I just watched glee tonight. Im not sure if any of ya watch it or not. But it made me cry almost the whole time. My husband said "really". But I just can't help it. I just hate to see people upset and crying it makes me cry.


----------



## dragonfly26

I don't watch glee, but I don't like to see people cry either. I cry at sad and emotional shoes too. Just last night I was watching undercover cousins, where Ellen has the these guys remodel a women's house and she was crying and it brought tears to my eyes. I have always been like that. If I laugh to hard there is a chance I will end up just sobbing.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry Athena :hugs: I hope that AF leaves quickly and you can get started again soon.

Any news nlb? 

Work and school are good just stressful. I begin Forensic Academy tonight and I feel like all of my housework is just going undone! DH does what he can, but he is super busy too and takes care of Ally when I'm gone. I haven't heard anything more about Travis' mom and I'm afraid to ask :( The family is having a get together tomorrow for the one year anniversary of the death of Travis' father. I don't know if we are going after I get out of class or not, but I hope Travis' mom isn't there too. It would be a fight waiting to happen. How is your little one doing dragonfly? 

I don't watch Glee either, but I heard it was really sad. I am the same way too. I can be a total cry baby about things!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I'm so sorry Athena :hugs: I hope that AF leaves quickly and you can get started again soon.
> 
> Any news nlb?
> 
> Work and school are good just stressful. I begin Forensic Academy tonight and I feel like all of my housework is just going undone! DH does what he can, but he is super busy too and takes care of Ally when I'm gone. I haven't heard anything more about Travis' mom and I'm afraid to ask :( The family is having a get together tomorrow for the one year anniversary of the death of Travis' father. I don't know if we are going after I get out of class or not, but I hope Travis' mom isn't there too. It would be a fight waiting to happen. How is your little one doing dragonfly?
> 
> I don't watch Glee either, but I heard it was really sad. I am the same way too. I can be a total cry baby about things!

No news. Im out of test and im just waiting on AF to show.


----------



## athena87

I am so frustrated right now. Our neighbor is the dance team coach at the school my husband teaches/coaches at. At the game tonight my friend was sitting in front of her so I was sitting in front of her. For like 20 minutes I had to hear her talk to this other lady about how she is pregnant which I didn't know. And I know she doesn't know what I'm going through, but I had fight the urge to cry, just thinking about having to see her belly grow knowing that's what I want so bad. That isn't the worst of it though, so she knew I was sitting there because she said hey to me and my 12 yr old niece was sitting next her and they start talking about how they are losing faith in our football team and that our coaching staff is horrible and how they shouldn't have fired the last coach that was fired who by the way was fired because players hazed two kids so badly they ended up in the hospital. I guess winning is more important than safety. I had to keep myself from saying something. the team is 2-6 which is bad but 3 of the games were within a touchdown. Tonights was against number 1 in the district and it was 31-14 which when you consider they beat us 45-3 last year isn't that bad and that they got 2 touchdowns and the rest were field goals. She I guess realized I was sitting there and started trying to talk to me about how she bets I'm ready for the season to be over so dh will be home more. I just said no he loves it so I dont mind. Seriously the nerve of some people. The last 2 games should be easy wins so we still have play off hopes since we aren't the worst in the district. Sorry for rambling lol


----------



## Misscalais

Athena that would have been tough for you :(


----------



## dragonfly26

Sorry you had to listen to that, although they didn't know it had to be really hard. And really how ignorant on the football comments!


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb has AF come?


----------



## nlb

No still no af. I took another test and still negative. This sucks


----------



## CJGirl

That was very inconsiderate of her to talk like that near you Athena. Especially about the football team! I'm sorry you had to hear all that :hugs:

nlb, I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP soon! I know the waiting is so frustrating.

Travis' mom is posting away on FB about how people are trying to take her baby from her. Lets see, YOU LEFT HIM FOR 6 MONTHS AND DIDN'T EVEN CALL!!!! I am so mad at her! I wish she would just leave again and quickly!


----------



## dragonfly26

Unbelievable Cjgirl. Has anybody called her out on it!?! She should be thanking everyone for caring for her son, what a witch!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> No still no af. I took another test and still negative. This sucks

Oh that is so annoying! Being in AF limbo is the worst. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Cjgirl that's terrible, I really hope she doesn't end up trying to get him back.
Surely CPS ( think that's what it's call in America? ) wouldn't let her have him?
I hope someone calls her out on abandoning her baby cause that's what she did. :(


----------



## Misscalais

Had my hospital booking in appointment yesterday. If that's anything to go off I'm not impressed. It was very rushed and impersonal. The hospital I had my boys in wasn't the best hospital but most of the nurses/midwives were very nice and didn't make you feel uncomfortable. Two of my DHs friends wives have had their babies at this hospital and they said it was a really crappy experience and ended up with cections from 'failure to progress' which it wasn't the case it was just easier for them and they make more money out of cections. Since TTC I've become very educated in labour lol!! And I know my own body that it takes me ages to get to 4cm ( 37 hrs with ds1 and 19 hrs with ds2 ) it's a catholic care hospital too and they are very 'old school' in their ways apparently. I'm really worried.
On one of the bits of paper they gave me it was explaining that a few women had need complaining about long clinic waits etc and explained why sometimes that happens.
Then at the end it bags another hospital at the end ( the only other hospital that we can go to in our catchment ) that their waiting times can be on average 2.5 hours! It's crazy, anyway ill get a better view of how things work when I have my clinic appt in 3 weeks. Hopefully I'm wrong and I have a good experience :) it's a small country hospital apparently there's only 4 birthing suits and 20 beds on the maternity ward. The other hospital is huge and has a brand new maternity ward but its like 30 mins away from us and you can never get a car park ( plus have to pay for parking ) and its very easy to get lost haha!


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww, I'm sorry that your appointment wasn't good. Hopefully it will get better. It seems like its become common practice here for c sections , which is a shame. How have you been feeling? Are tor boys super excited? Do you have names picked yet?


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope things aren't what they seem and you like it there. Having a bad hospital stay can be one of the worst things a person can experience. I hope you feel more comfortable after your appointment.

I don't know what will happen at this point with Travis' mom. I think that if she takes him someone is bound to call CPS. I wish we could get a restraining order against her. I'm sure that if there is evidence of continued drug use maybe we could. I feel so powerless. She has some good leverage to get her way. She holds him over our heads to get what she wants. Jesse and I are afraid to even ask too many questions because I can't handle it emotionally right now. My grandmother is in the hospital with pneumonia and not doing well and I found out today too that my aunt has cancer. I feel overwhelmed.


----------



## dragonfly26

I am do sorry to hear about your aunt and grandma. I hope they can get better soon! It is so hard to see loved ones sick . 
I know Travis' mom being there is hard , but I am so glad you made the choice to have dh's mom have him. I can't imagine how much harder it would b had you become attached to him as of he were your son. I hope the girl gets some sense and does whats right for him!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl I am sorry you are gong threw all this. I will be praying for you and your family. 
Could you ask the judge to give her random drug test. That's what we did with my ex husband. Now the only way for him to see him is in a safe house because he failed the drug test. We started out with supervised visits and u did the supervising then if he failed a drug test at any point it would get changed to the safe house. Also if he passed the test I had to pay for it. But if he failed he had to pay. But I was able to ask for one at any point. He failed the first time around.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I would have told her off. That is ridiculous. I would try to get drug testing or she can't see him. I'm sorry about your grandma and aunt. My grandma passed away on Christmas Day last year, she had been sick for a while and had been in and out of the hospital. If you need to talk let me know.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks girls :hugs: The good news for now about Travis is that his mom has agreed to give custody to Jesse's mom. His mom got a lawyer and now she is just walking on egg shells around Travis' mom until everything can get sorted out. His mother is so irrational! Drug testing is a good idea if anything goes wrong.

The bad news is that my grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and has had to be resuscitated twice now. We are leaving in a bit to go to College Station to be with her. I am sorry for your loss Athena. I don't know what I will do if she doesn't pull through. I'm just not ready for her to go, but I suppose I never will be.


----------



## athena87

I am kind of depressed right now, I was scrolling down fb and another girl I know is pregnant with number 2. It is so hard to see people blessed over and over again. While we are struggling. I feel like I'm being lapped. Dh was talking to my sister yesterday and she said it'll happen when god wants you to have a baby. I know she is right but she hasn't been very supportive of us having a baby. She thinks I should wait til I'm finished with college. Because she started when she had my first niece 12 yrs ago and still hasn't finished. I just feel like crying.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I am kind of depressed right now, I was scrolling down fb and another girl I know is pregnant with number 2. It is so hard to see people blessed over and over again. While we are struggling. I feel like I'm being lapped. Dh was talking to my sister yesterday and she said it'll happen when god wants you to have a baby. I know she is right but she hasn't been very supportive of us having a baby. She thinks I should wait til I'm finished with college. Because she started when she had my first niece 12 yrs ago and still hasn't finished. I just feel like crying.

Athena I know what you mean the same thing happened to me yesterday. I am happy for her because it is her first. But It is upsetting because we have been trying for so long. I am now on day 37 of my cycle and still no af and still have a bfn. This sucks im not sure what is going on. I wish she would just show up so I could start to try again. I plan on starting the clomid again this time around. Keep your head up sweetie we are in this together.


----------



## athena87

Nlb one thing that has helped me some is a friend told me that you don't know if the person announcing their pregnancy has struggled, they could have just as much or more than we have so I try to think that before I get upset.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb one thing that has helped me some is a friend told me that you don't know if the person announcing their pregnancy has struggled, they could have just as much or more than we have so I try to think that before I get upset.

We'll that is a good way to think about it. Although I hate for people to struggle when they have been trying so hard. 
Also af finally made an appearance today.


----------



## athena87

At least you aren't in limbo anymore. Fxed for this cycle for both of us. Yesterday was my last day of Clomid.


----------



## nlb

That is true. I will start my clomid on Monday. I'm thinking I didn't o last month and maybe that is why my cycle was so long. But I am happy it has started so I can try again.


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb I'm glad AF finally came! Must have been such a horrible wait, maybe you oed much later in your cycle then you thought?
I hope the clomid works for both yourself and Athena this month and you both get a ginormous BFP.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I'm glad AF finally showed and I also hope that the clomid works for you and Athena.

When we got to College Station Tuesday night my grandmother was on a ventilator. That night her fever went up to 105 and she stopped assisting the machine with her breathing. On Wednesday they turned the machines off. I got to say goodbye before they did, but I left when they turned them off. The funeral was yesterday. I am having a really hard time with it. We were so close. I never made a big decision without talking to her. I miss her so much, but the good thing is she went quickly like she wanted. The thought of being ill for a long time or getting Alzheimer's like my great-grandmother and great-aunt did terrified her. I am glad that the last time I talked to her on the phone she told me she was proud of me. I wish I had of gotten there a day sooner so that I could have heard her voice one more time, but even that wouldn't have been enough. She died the day after the year anniversary of Jesse's brother's death. He is having a hard time as well along with Ally. Before we left the house Ally grabbed a piece of paper and said she needed to make B (that's what we called my grandmother) a card. She quickly wrote that she hoped she would get better soon. It was so hard telling her she wasn't going to wake up. They put the card in her casket with her along with letters from us all. Our brave little girl said we should be happy for B because she gets to be with Jesus now, so she is lucky. Sorry to ramble, I just wish the whole world could have known her, she was the most wonderful person I have ever known.


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl I am so sorry to hear about ur grandma. I know that is hard for you. I will be praying for you and ur family


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I am so sorry for your loss. My grandmother had a stroke right after she found out she had Alzheimer's and Parkinson's. She declined very quickly and stopped eating. When she died she couldn't have weighed any more than 75 lbs. her birthday was actually yesterday and so that was hard. She had 15 kids and they were all around her when she passed. They called and said it would be soon and I didn't go because I couldn't be there, I had a hard time at her funeral and have only been to her grave once. Her kids are now split, basically between good and bad. My mom and her three sisters own her house and have for a while because I have some shady uncles that squandered the business and home my grandfather left her. He had her set for the rest of her life, their house was paid off and my uncle was supposed to run it so she didn't have to worry about anything,but my uncle ran the business into the ground and ran up credit cards in my deceased grandfathers name. Just for a visual on how long this was going on my grandfather died when I was 5 over 20 yrs ago now. My uncle put a lien on her house, tricked her into signing papers and she lived at least 5 yrs not knowing if her house would be taken and afraid she was going to get arrested because of him but refused to press charges against him. It's a mess, the one thing she wanted though was for her family to stay together, but half the brothers are pissed they can't sell the house because it's in the girls name. My grandmother took care of my uncle for almost 30 yrs when he had a wreck that paralyzed him from the neck down and she made it very clear that he was to be taken care of in her house for the rest of his life and that's what they are trying to do, one of my uncles lives there and takes care of him when he's not working, my aunt that is a stay at home mom goes there during the week to take care of him and my mom and other aunts go there and clean and take care of him. The ones complains haven't done crap, my mom moved in with her when she was sick and took care of her and my uncle, my aunts stayed a few nights a week too. I just don't get it.


----------



## dragonfly26

I am so sorry Cjgirl, I were there were words I can say that can ease your pain, but there aren't. I think your daughter said it best. Loss is never an easy thing and I hope you can find comfort in The fact that she went quick and is in a better place.


----------



## nlb

Hey girls today is cd5 and I started the clomid today. Last day will be Friday. Then just wait for O to show. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I'm glad AF finally showed and I also hope that the clomid works for you and Athena.
> 
> When we got to College Station Tuesday night my grandmother was on a ventilator. That night her fever went up to 105 and she stopped assisting the machine with her breathing. On Wednesday they turned the machines off. I got to say goodbye before they did, but I left when they turned them off. The funeral was yesterday. I am having a really hard time with it. We were so close. I never made a big decision without talking to her. I miss her so much, but the good thing is she went quickly like she wanted. The thought of being ill for a long time or getting Alzheimer's like my great-grandmother and great-aunt did terrified her. I am glad that the last time I talked to her on the phone she told me she was proud of me. I wish I had of gotten there a day sooner so that I could have heard her voice one more time, but even that wouldn't have been enough. She died the day after the year anniversary of Jesse's brother's death. He is having a hard time as well along with Ally. Before we left the house Ally grabbed a piece of paper and said she needed to make B (that's what we called my grandmother) a card. She quickly wrote that she hoped she would get better soon. It was so hard telling her she wasn't going to wake up. They put the card in her casket with her along with letters from us all. Our brave little girl said we should be happy for B because she gets to be with Jesus now, so she is lucky. Sorry to ramble, I just wish the whole world could have known her, she was the most wonderful person I have ever known.

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed it works nlb :) keeping everything crossed!
We picked up our camper trailer yesterday :D we are staying at the beach for 7 nights at Christmas it's going to be awesome! We won't be right next to the beach but about a 10 minute walk. We got a en suite site, ( it's a little bathroom on our camping site, has a shower, toilet and vanity ) the park has communal bathrooms but I can just imagine how busy they will be in peak holiday time so having our own private bathroom makes it so much easier with two little ones and me needing to pee 10x a night lol 
We set the camper up on the lawn last night it's huge but takes a while to put up and take down. Anyway I'm super exited we go 21-28th of dec. will be spending Christmas Day at my mums with all my siblings and my niece and nephew :D
Anyone else have special plans for Christmas?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Fingers crossed it works nlb :) keeping everything crossed!
> We picked up our camper trailer yesterday :D we are staying at the beach for 7 nights at Christmas it's going to be awesome! We won't be right next to the beach but about a 10 minute walk. We got a en suite site, ( it's a little bathroom on our camping site, has a shower, toilet and vanity ) the park has communal bathrooms but I can just imagine how busy they will be in peak holiday time so having our own private bathroom makes it so much easier with two little ones and me needing to pee 10x a night lol
> We set the camper up on the lawn last night it's huge but takes a while to put up and take down. Anyway I'm super exited we go 21-28th of dec. will be spending Christmas Day at my mums with all my siblings and my niece and nephew :D
> Anyone else have special plans for Christmas?[/QUOTE
> 
> That is going to be fun. We are taking my ds to ride the polar express.we r very excited


----------



## CJGirl

Thank you everyone for the kind words. 

Athena, that sounds awful everyone acting so selfishly. I am sorry that your family has to deal with things like that. It's nice though that there are people to take care of your uncle. I have an uncle who is paralyzed also and it takes a lot of people to care for him. My aunt was able to leave to go to my grandparents for a while and she will take home my grandfather with her for a bit. He is already having them take my grandmothers clothes out of the closet because he can't bear to see them. I don't blame him, they had the 68th wedding anniversary on the 9th. He has been with her all those years and now she is gone. They were a great example of a wonderful marriage.

Anyway, Misscalais, that sounds so fun! I love camping and would love to near the beach.
nlb, are y'all going to the Polar Express in Grapevine?


----------



## nlb

We are going to Palestine Texas. I think that is by grapevine tx. We are very excited. Im a little annoyed with my mom because I asked her if she wanted to gk because we had to buy an even number of tickets. She said yes and then after I ordered the tickets she decided she wanted her boyfriend to go. I told her that we would have to buy 2 more tickets if he came then she said well we can take your aunt. I love my family but we already have my husbands sister and kids and his mom going. I really just wanted it to be me my husband and my son. It has become a big group. I told my husband it makes me mad because I feel like every since she got her a boyfriend she can't do anything unless he comes along. Sorry for the ranting


----------



## Misscalais

So, you know how I told you all I had a suspected UTI went on antibiotics blah, blah, blah. Anyway turns out the white blood cells in my urine is even worse after the antibiotics and the dr had no idea what to do next so he rang the OB that I was seeing on what to do next so now I have to book back in with the OB after cancelling him and I have to get an ultrasound on my bladder and kidneys :brat: I'm so annoyed I just want everything to be ok and not have so many issues every time I'm pregnant. I just want to feel well and enjoy my pregnancy and not have to worry. I'm just so overwhelmed at the moment :cry:


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> So, you know how I told you all I had a suspected UTI went on antibiotics blah, blah, blah. Anyway turns out the white blood cells in my urine is even worse after the antibiotics and the dr had no idea what to do next so he rang the OB that I was seeing on what to do next so now I have to book back in with the OB after cancelling him and I have to get an ultrasound on my bladder and kidneys :brat: I'm so annoyed I just want everything to be ok and not have so many issues every time I'm pregnant. I just want to feel well and enjoy my pregnancy and not have to worry. I'm just so overwhelmed at the moment :cry:

I'm sorry Misscalais :hugs: I hope they find out what is wrong and what can fix it. I will be praying for you. I want you to be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy too.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> We are going to Palestine Texas. I think that is by grapevine tx. We are very excited. Im a little annoyed with my mom because I asked her if she wanted to gk because we had to buy an even number of tickets. She said yes and then after I ordered the tickets she decided she wanted her boyfriend to go. I told her that we would have to buy 2 more tickets if he came then she said well we can take your aunt. I love my family but we already have my husbands sister and kids and his mom going. I really just wanted it to be me my husband and my son. It has become a big group. I told my husband it makes me mad because I feel like every since she got her a boyfriend she can't do anything unless he comes along. Sorry for the ranting

I'm not sure exactly where Palestine is, but I think it is just a little further south than Grapevine. I forgot they have a train there. I think my mom took me there when I was little to ride it. Let us know how it is. It may be better than the Grapevine Polar Express, although that one is pretty great. We have gone there to ride Thomas the Train too. I know what you mean about all the people going. I don't like that sometimes too. My mom has a new boyfriend also, she says he is just her friend, but whatever. She wants him to come to family things and I am just not into it yet. DH's mom is the worse about things like that too. Every time we have an event, she invites people we don't even know. For Travis' first bday there were so many people! It was crazy. I love my family of course, but sometimes it can take away from how special the event is for your immediate family if there are a ton of other family members and friends there.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I'm sorry Misscalais :hugs: I hope they find out what is wrong and what can fix it. I will be praying for you. I want you to be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy too.

Thanks Hun :) I can't get an ultasound till Monday so ill have to wait till then to get any sort of an idea what's going on. I couldn't get an ultrasound in my town apparently they are booked out till the week after next so I have to drive to a different town and I have no idea where ill be going its so annoying.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I hope they get it figured out and your little bean is ok.

I've been spotting which is strange.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello =) I am now on CD3 of my 4th month trying. I have a 5yr old son but since I've had my right ovary and tube removed reducing my chances even more. Ugh. Last month I was extremely stoked and speechless when I got 3 positive pregnancy tests but apparently I tested too early and caught a chemical pregnancy which is a pregnancy that ends pretty much right when it begins. Very sad and emotional. I am extremely curious about vitamins and natural minerals or herbs that may help tubular function and also things that are known to help people conceive in general. Since the chemical pregnancy I have baby fever even worse and now my son keeps asking when his brother or sister will come. It so hard trying to explain it to him. =/ Any help u ladies could give about foods/vitamins/and other natural treatments to help ttc would be great! Thanks! Baby dust to all!!!!!! It will happen!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And I'm very sorry to you above. I didn't see your post before I posted. Ibwas replying to the buddy post. You will be in my thoughts! I wish you the best!


----------



## athena87

Hello Aidensmommy. This is our 15th month going on 16th month ttc. I have pcos and so it has been very hard. We are ttc our first and I am on clomid now, but dh also has low sperm count, so that hasn't helped either. Good luck to you.


----------



## CJGirl

Hello Aidensmommy. We have all been on this board for over a year, so I guess the title is no longer appropriate lol I hope we can help answer some of your questions. I myself am no longer TTC since an ectopic pregnancy in my 12th month of trying. It is too risky for me to TTC again, but I can't imagine not talking to these ladies all the time. We have been "together" so long. As for things that may help you, have you tried using Preseed? Some of the other ladies are more knowledgable about vitamins and supplements than I am and maybe they can help you with those things.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I hope they get it figured out and your little bean is ok.
> 
> I've been spotting which is strange.

Can the clomid cause spotting at all? I don't know much about it.

Misscalais, that is a pain having to drive to another town and all, but I hope they figure it out and can give you what you need to take care of it.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I hope they get it figured out and your little bean is ok.
> 
> I've been spotting which is strange.

Asthena What CD are you on? Have you Oed yet? Im not sure why you would be bleeding but I have had the same problem for the past year. Now I spot during O time. I hope it is nothing to worry about but im not sure.


----------



## nlb

aidensmommy1 said:


> Hello =) I am now on CD3 of my 4th month trying. I have a 5yr old son but since I've had my right ovary and tube removed reducing my chances even more. Ugh. Last month I was extremely stoked and speechless when I got 3 positive pregnancy tests but apparently I tested too early and caught a chemical pregnancy which is a pregnancy that ends pretty much right when it begins. Very sad and emotional. I am extremely curious about vitamins and natural minerals or herbs that may help tubular function and also things that are known to help people conceive in general. Since the chemical pregnancy I have baby fever even worse and now my son keeps asking when his brother or sister will come. It so hard trying to explain it to him. =/ Any help u ladies could give about foods/vitamins/and other natural treatments to help ttc would be great! Thanks! Baby dust to all!!!!!! It will happen!

Hi Aidensmom. Welcome to the group. I have a 4 year old son and have been TTC for the past 18 months. I am on clomid this month. Im tring to see if it will help I was on it I few months ago. Got my BFP and lost it at 6 weeks. We know how hard it is. I hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## athena87

Today is cd 15. It started on cd 13 and it was a mix of ewcm and blood, then turned brown yesterday then to pink last night, but I didn't see any this morning. Between testing and temping I haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## nlb

I wish I new what it was. I hope it is fine maybe you are about to o


----------



## dragonfly26

Welcome aboard aidensmommy! 
Misscalais, sorry it has to be such a pain to get the ultrasound done, but hopefully they will be able to give you some answers and you can relax a little! Your camper sounds awesome and sounds like you will have a great Christmas vacation!
Athena I wish I could give you answers, how frustrating! 
Nlb, hope the clomid works this cycle and you can get your bfp!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Today is cd 15. It started on cd 13 and it was a mix of ewcm and blood, then turned brown yesterday then to pink last night, but I didn't see any this morning. Between testing and temping I haven't ovulated yet.

Is there a chance that maybe you had a tiny tear or something that could have bled a little bit? I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about. There are a lot of things that might cause spotting I suppose. I hope everything is okay and that your tests show O soon.


----------



## athena87

I don't know, I looked it up and apparently Clomid can cause spotting so that was probably it. My opk was significantly darker today than it has been.

I've been really down today, I scrolled down fb and 20 pics in a row were babies or u/s pics. Our neighbor took us to his office 2 days ago and was talking about how they went to their u/s earlier that day and will find out next month what they are having. Idk if it's Clomid making my emotions worse but I've been so angry and sad lately. It feels like I'm being forgotten. You all have had children and I know it still hurts, but I don't know if I'll ever have a baby and it kills me. I don't know what to do to help this pain.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I am so sorry you are feeling that way. I often don't think about how hard it is for you not having one yet and we already do. I am always praying for you and your BFP :hugs: Your OPKs look good! I hope O comes soon!


----------



## athena87

Thank you cjgirl. I'm ok today. I got a positive opk :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

That looks great! Are you temping too? I can only imagine how hard it it but know I pray that you will get your bfp!


----------



## athena87

Yes dragon I am temping. It hasn't shot up yet so I haven't oved yet but I'm sure I will soon.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Thank you cjgirl. I'm ok today. I got a positive opk :)

Looks pretty good Hun! What CD are you on now?


----------



## Misscalais

Hey ladies, how is everyone?
I had a trip to the ER on Thursday night with excruciating upper abdominal pain, I honestly thought something was tearing apart in there and I was going to die.
They had to give me morphine directly into cannular then panadol for half an hour through a drip.
They think I might of had a gallbladder attack but not really sure. Worst experience in the ER I want to put in a formal complaint and switch hospitals to have bub. I was in the floor in the waiting from screaming my heart out begging someone to help me. No one even friggen looked at me. It wasn't until hubby lost his shit at them that they took me right in. Noone rushed to me, everyone just stared at me like I was a looney on crack or something. One nurse had the hide to tell me to stop making noise cause there were very sick people in there, I was thinking wtf what am I I'm not here for the effing sake of it.
They finally gave me the morphine and it was almost instant relief. And then I was just left there for like an hour and a half. Noone did any tests or anything I couldn't believe it. Went home about two hours later with a referral to get an ultrasound in my upper abdomen.
I'm lucky nothing bad happened to me.
I'm still in pain ( not bad but petrified its going to happen again ) haven't eaten for 3 days apart from 3 bits of bread, an apple and small bowl of cereal :( 
I feel absolutely awful and have no idea if bub is ok cause noone bothered to check.
I have my bladder and kidney scan tomorrow morning and hoping I will get to see baby for a few seconds. Then off to the Dr in the arvo.
Please girls pray for me that I can get some answers or at least a referral to a specialist.


----------



## athena87

Today is cd 18. I would have went off on them, that is horrible. I'll be praying for you. I hope you can go to a different hospital when your baby is born.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Today is cd 18. I would have went off on them, that is horrible. I'll be praying for you. I hope you can go to a different hospital when your baby is born.

Hopefully you O in the next day or so. Got my fingers crossed for you :)
Had my scan this morning so will see the Dr sometime this afternoon hopefully and see if there's anything going on.
Only positive out of all this is we got to see bub for a few seconds here and there while she was scanning my bladder. She/he was wiggling and jumping around. So baby is still there, I was honestly convinced I'd lost it during everything that's been going on with me.


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I think I ov'd yesterday, my temp went up today not super high but higher than it has been. I'm sick now though so I hope it doesn't affect my luteal phase. It just hit me all of a sudden last night after dinner, my sinuses are stopped up and my throat is sore and scratchy and I'm coughing. We bd'd twice yesterday and once Thursday so hopefully that was enough. I hope they get you all sorted out and I'm glad you got to see baby.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais that sounds absolutely horrible. I would have lost it. You should file a complaint, there behavior was unacceptable. So glad you got to see baby, I would be freaking out! Hope you can get some answers to why tabt happened and it isn't something serious. When do you go for a scam for baby? Can't believe your 11 weeks already! Yay! 
Athena, I hope you feel better, I hate when it comes on like that out if the blue. Praying you get your bfp this cycle. 
Cjgirl, how are you doing? Seen you completed a certificate yay, congrats! 
Nlb how are you doing?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais that sounds absolutely horrible. I would have lost it. You should file a complaint, there behavior was unacceptable. So glad you got to see baby, I would be freaking out! Hope you can get some answers to why tabt happened and it isn't something serious. When do you go for a scam for baby? Can't believe your 11 weeks already! Yay!
> Athena, I hope you feel better, I hate when it comes on like that out if the blue. Praying you get your bfp this cycle.
> Cjgirl, how are you doing? Seen you completed a certificate yay, congrats!
> Nlb how are you doing?

Im doing good im just waiting to O. My husband leaves for the deer lease on Friday so I hope to o before that happens.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I think I ov'd yesterday, my temp went up today not super high but higher than it has been. I'm sick now though so I hope it doesn't affect my luteal phase. It just hit me all of a sudden last night after dinner, my sinuses are stopped up and my throat is sore and scratchy and I'm coughing. We bd'd twice yesterday and once Thursday so hopefully that was enough. I hope they get you all sorted out and I'm glad you got to see baby.

Fingers crossed you did! Sorry you're not feeling well :( hopefully it won't affect your LP.
I know I've asked before but I can't remember are you and DH using preseed? I know you said you were using soft cups. Hopefully you managed to catch the egg. Swim little :spermy:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais that sounds absolutely horrible. I would have lost it. You should file a complaint, there behavior was unacceptable. So glad you got to see baby, I would be freaking out! Hope you can get some answers to why tabt happened and it isn't something serious. When do you go for a scam for baby? Can't believe your 11 weeks already! Yay!
> Athena, I hope you feel better, I hate when it comes on like that out if the blue. Praying you get your bfp this cycle.
> Cjgirl, how are you doing? Seen you completed a certificate yay, congrats!
> Nlb how are you doing?

Thanks Hun, was the absolute worst experience. And I can't believe the people that literally have their lives in your hands can be so un caring. :(
I know I can't believe it's 11 weeks already. I can get a scan next week but I think I might stretch it to 13 weeks :)


----------



## Misscalais

Here's a little pic we got today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Misscalais

The pic is sideways for some reason lol


----------



## athena87

We used preseed once. But Saturday I had so much ewcm I didn't need it.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope everything gets sorted out. I'm glad you got to see baby! That is so exciting. I hate when doctors and nurses act like that at hospitals. They were upset with me because I could not walk when my tube ruptured! It is awful that they treat people who are scared and in pain like that.

Athena, I hope you caught that egg and that you feel better soon. I think that sinus stuff is going around.

dragonfly, I am doing well. Just super busy! I am so happy I have on cert out of the way at least!


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais that sounds absolutely horrible. I would have lost it. You should file a complaint, there behavior was unacceptable. So glad you got to see baby, I would be freaking out! Hope you can get some answers to why tabt happened and it isn't something serious. When do you go for a scam for baby? Can't believe your 11 weeks already! Yay!
> Athena, I hope you feel better, I hate when it comes on like that out if the blue. Praying you get your bfp this cycle.
> Cjgirl, how are you doing? Seen you completed a certificate yay, congrats!
> Nlb how are you doing?
> 
> Im doing good im just waiting to O. My husband leaves for the deer lease on Friday so I hope to o before that happens.Click to expand...

I hope you O before then too! I will have my fingers crossed! Are you using OPKs?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly26 said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais that sounds absolutely horrible. I would have lost it. You should file a complaint, there behavior was unacceptable. So glad you got to see baby, I would be freaking out! Hope you can get some answers to why tabt happened and it isn't something serious. When do you go for a scam for baby? Can't believe your 11 weeks already! Yay!
> Athena, I hope you feel better, I hate when it comes on like that out if the blue. Praying you get your bfp this cycle.
> Cjgirl, how are you doing? Seen you completed a certificate yay, congrats!
> Nlb how are you doing?
> 
> Im doing good im just waiting to O. My husband leaves for the deer lease on Friday so I hope to o before that happens.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you O before then too! I will have my fingers crossed! Are you using OPKs?Click to expand...

Yes I started them yesterday I am on CD12 right now. I think I will O on Halloween.


----------



## athena87

Fxed for you nlb. 

Thanks cjgirl 

This may be a strange coincidence, but I swear I ovulated at dinner on Saturday because I could feel it then about 30 minutes later I started getting stopped up. I told dh, you watch I'm going to be pregnant this cycle and this stupid cold is the first sign lol. My temp went up even more today so I think I did ovulate.


----------



## dragonfly26

That would be awesome if you did! I will be praying for you! When will you take a test?


----------



## athena87

Idk probably early since I have 20 wondfos


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Fxed for you nlb.
> 
> Thanks cjgirl
> 
> This may be a strange coincidence, but I swear I ovulated at dinner on Saturday because I could feel it then about 30 minutes later I started getting stopped up. I told dh, you watch I'm going to be pregnant this cycle and this stupid cold is the first sign lol. My temp went up even more today so I think I did ovulate.

FX! I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## nlb

So I took a OPK and it came back positive. I hope this is the month. I was able to BD without preseed. Which I like a lot better. we will see.

Athena I hope you get your BFP this month. :dust:


----------



## athena87

Thanks girls. Nlb I hope you get your bfp too. I only use 1 ml of the preseed it's better not too slippery.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Thanks girls. Nlb I hope you get your bfp too. I only use 1 ml of the preseed it's better not too slippery.

1 ml is what I usually use. but tonight I didn't need it. I hope I keep not needing it but we will see what happens.


----------



## athena87

Yea I didn't need it either Saturday. My friend has to use it because Clomid dries her out, but I've had the opposite effect.


----------



## nlb

Well I went to the OBGYN today for a follow up appt. She is referring me to a fertility specialist. I have never been so scared because I don't know what to expect here.


----------



## athena87

Nlb has your dh had a sperm analysis?


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb has your dh had a sperm analysis?

No not yet. But I know they will do that there.


----------



## nlb

My appt for the fertility specialist is nov. 12th at 1:00. I pray I get a bfp before then


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck girls! Sounds like you've both had some cracking EWCM this month! Hope the next two weeks go really fast and you both get BFP!
Nlb your appt is on my wedding anniversary. Fingers crossed you won't need to go :)


----------



## Misscalais

I've just booked my NT scan for the 11th of November ill be 13 weeks. And that's when we are going to tell our boys they are going to be big brothers. I'm excited to see their reactions.
1st MW clinic appt is the 6th. So a few exciting this for me in the next two weeks :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! Very exciting! What did they find on the ultra sound?


----------



## athena87

Has anyone ever just had a feeling that they were pregnant. I don't know what it is but I really think this is my cycle. I thought other people were crazy for saying the same thing yet here I am lol 4 dpo, dh really thinks so too he keeps asking me when I will test.


----------



## nlb

Athena I hope it is your cycle but at 4 DPO its still a little early for symptoms. When you are on clomid it sometimes gives you symptom like if you were pregnant. You can feel everything even when you O. So I would try not to think to much into it. I pray that you are PG. You very much deserve to have a little angle.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! Very exciting! What did they find on the ultra sound?

I have small stones and sludge in my gallbladder and an enlarged spleen for some reason. I still feel absolutely dreadful and can't eat hardly anything :(


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Has anyone ever just had a feeling that they were pregnant. I don't know what it is but I really think this is my cycle. I thought other people were crazy for saying the same thing yet here I am lol 4 dpo, dh really thinks so too he keeps asking me when I will test.

Um I don't think I've ever had that feeling but I do know a lot of people that have and they got BFP that very month :)
Positive thoughts can only help. 
When will you test?


----------



## athena87

Idk I'm 4 dpo so maybe 10 dpo if I can hold out that long lol


----------



## Misscalais

Lol waiting to test is awful. I hope the next few days go really quickly for you :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Halloween!!!

Athena I hope your feeling is right! I'll be praying! Can't wait for you to test! 
Misscalais, how awful, what do they say the treatment is?

As for me Jaynie is only waking up two times at night. Going to sleep at 9 and waking around 2 then 5 and up around 7-8. I finally feel like I'm getting some sleep. She started smiling a few weeks ago which is awesome but is super crabby at night anywhere from 5-9 which really is super stressful. Not sure what it is. Jillyan is a holy terror. Gets into everything she's not suppose to, had a complete attitude, constantly telling me no and just being naughty. Wears me out. Hoping it's just a phase, but it seems like it's been going on forever! Dh has been working a lot and doing side jobs on the weekend so I feel like its all on me and last week was feeling pretty lonely. Had some friends over on Saturday and that helped not feeling quite as lonely this week. I have been having major back pain for the last 3-4 weeks do I finally went to a chiropractor this week. Said I had a severe case if pinched nerves and that I will need to come in 24-28 times for treatment, I think just adjustments. Hoping it helps as I can hardly move when I get up in the morning and am in excruciating pain. I think this also is playing a big part in my patients with my dd1. Other than all that I'm doing well, lol. Super excited for trick or treating and it is unseasonably warm today 60, but of course rainy. But I'll take the warm weather ;)


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> I've just booked my NT scan for the 11th of November ill be 13 weeks. And that's when we are going to tell our boys they are going to be big brothers. I'm excited to see their reactions.
> 1st MW clinic appt is the 6th. So a few exciting this for me in the next two weeks :)

Yay! I can't wait to hear how the boys react!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope that they find a way to treat what you have happening and give you some relief soon.

athena, I hope your feeling is right and you get that BFP soon! I am praying for you and nlb that this is your cycle! 

dragonfly, I hope they can help you with your back. I have a herniated disc and it gives me all kinds of trouble. I hope you get some relief from the adjustments. I'm sorry you are feeling lonely :hugs: But if it makes you feel any better as far as DD1's behavior, Ally acted like that at that age. She could throw a fit like you wouldn't believe! I don't know if I have told y'all the story about the time the cop showed up at the house because we were at Wal-Mart and Al had a melt down over not getting ice cream. I do what I always did and I said that's it, we are leaving and I picked her up and walked out. She screamed all the way to the car and yelled, "I want my mommy!" So this did not look good to the folks watching all this I guess lol I put her in her car seat and told her we would leave and she could go to Mimi's (my mom's) after she calmed down and did she think what she did was right and all of the usual talk. We went to my mom's and a little bit later a cop showed up and said he had a reported kidnapping and looked up my plates. I explained and he said he figured that's what happened lol I am sure this is over the top compared to DD1 saying no all the time, but she will grow out of it! It may be at age 6, but she will :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> Athena I hope your feeling is right! I'll be praying! Can't wait for you to test!
> Misscalais, how awful, what do they say the treatment is?
> 
> As for me Jaynie is only waking up two times at night. Going to sleep at 9 and waking around 2 then 5 and up around 7-8. I finally feel like I'm getting some sleep. She started smiling a few weeks ago which is awesome but is super crabby at night anywhere from 5-9 which really is super stressful. Not sure what it is. Jillyan is a holy terror. Gets into everything she's not suppose to, had a complete attitude, constantly telling me no and just being naughty. Wears me out. Hoping it's just a phase, but it seems like it's been going on forever! Dh has been working a lot and doing side jobs on the weekend so I feel like its all on me and last week was feeling pretty lonely. Had some friends over on Saturday and that helped not feeling quite as lonely this week. I have been having major back pain for the last 3-4 weeks do I finally went to a chiropractor this week. Said I had a severe case if pinched nerves and that I will need to come in 24-28 times for treatment, I think just adjustments. Hoping it helps as I can hardly move when I get up in the morning and am in excruciating pain. I think this also is playing a big part in my patients with my dd1. Other than all that I'm doing well, lol. Super excited for trick or treating and it is unseasonably warm today 60, but of course rainy. But I'll take the warm weather ;)

Not too sure yet, they have me on a no fat diet for three weeks then another scan.
I just want the bloody thing out I'm in constant fear of another attack.
Aww I'm glad she's sleeping well, and smiling! She's growing up so fast!
My boys go through bratty stages Eli is doing the same thing to me and its toture to deal with him ATM its like hrs reverted back to a one year old that can back chat. Hopefully they snap out of it soon lol!
Ouch that sounds painful! You poor thing, lets hope the chiro can fix you lol!!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Yay! I can't wait to hear how the boys react!

I showed them a pic of an ultasound from off here. I said to Seth 'what do you think that is' he looks at it for a bit and goes 'looks like a tongue' lol!! I'm Like 'no its a baby' and he asked if it was him :haha: clueless!
So will be interesting to see how long it takes them figure it out when I show them my scan :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, I hope that they find a way to treat what you have happening and give you some relief soon.
> 
> athena, I hope your feeling is right and you get that BFP soon! I am praying for you and nlb that this is your cycle!
> 
> dragonfly, I hope they can help you with your back. I have a herniated disc and it gives me all kinds of trouble. I hope you get some relief from the adjustments. I'm sorry you are feeling lonely :hugs: But if it makes you feel any better as far as DD1's behavior, Ally acted like that at that age. She could throw a fit like you wouldn't believe! I don't know if I have told y'all the story about the time the cop showed up at the house because we were at Wal-Mart and Al had a melt down over not getting ice cream. I do what I always did and I said that's it, we are leaving and I picked her up and walked out. She screamed all the way to the car and yelled, "I want my mommy!" So this did not look good to the folks watching all this I guess lol I put her in her car seat and told her we would leave and she could go to Mimi's (my mom's) after she calmed down and did she think what she did was right and all of the usual talk. We went to my mom's and a little bit later a cop showed up and said he had a reported kidnapping and looked up my plates. I explained and he said he figured that's what happened lol I am sure this is over the top compared to DD1 saying no all the time, but she will grow out of it! It may be at age 6, but she will :)

Hahahaha omg I would have been mortified, hilarious!


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly I think it's typical for that age. My niece was three when my sister had her baby in April. She is 4 now and if anyone holds/talks to/or plays with the baby she has to be there in your face or tries to climb on your back. She has now started wetting her bed and my sister thinks it may be for attention.

Cjgirl omg that is crazy. 

Misscalais I hope they get it all figured out for you. That's funny that he thought it was a tongue.

Afm I'm so crampy and my cervix is closed and high. Lot of cm. I went to the dr. I have a sinus infection and bronchitis, I'm just ready to feel better.


----------



## nlb

How did everyones Halloween go. My son put his costume on as soon as he woke up. He had a good time. He was Iron man.

Athena FX for you. I hope you get your BFP this month.

afm I Oed today. I could feel myself O because of the Clomid.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, that's funny that he thought it was a tongue! I guess an ultrasound probably looks super weird to a little one. I saw on FB that one of your boys is not feeling well :( I hope he gets better soon! When they vomit it's the worst feeling not being able to make it go away, but the good thing is that kids are tough and in no time they are running around playing again!

Athena, I'm sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon as well and get a BFP! I can't wait for y'all to test!

nlb, I'm glad you know you Od! Hope you caught that egg!

Hope you all had a good Halloween! We went trick or treating and then straight to bed! We were all worn out! Ally gets so excited that she can't hardly contain herself and by the time it's over we can barely get her out of her costume and cleaned up before she falls asleep. Im glad we had nice 60 degree weather here and a clear night.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls :)
Only one week and one day to my scan I'm super excited!
Poor little Sethy was very sick and it just came out of the blue the threw up all night and once this morning. He managed to eat a little bit of toast and an Anzac cookie with lots of fluids. Hasn't brought that back up so fingers crossed hes over the worst of it :)
Athena sounds good! Not about being sick though I hope you get better really soon :hugs:
Nlb how exciting! I hope you produced a nice plump egg and the :spermy: caught it. Keeping fingers crossed for both you girls.
We didn't do anything for halloween, it's not big in Australia anyway but lots of my friends and kids did they all posted pics on Facebook and so cute! We live semi rural so we can't really do it where we live :( my kids would love it although Eli doesn't eat lollies we'd have to give him some chocolate or something lol!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Thanks girls :)
> Only one week and one day to my scan I'm super excited!
> Poor little Sethy was very sick and it just came out of the blue the threw up all night and once this morning. He managed to eat a little bit of toast and an Anzac cookie with lots of fluids. Hasn't brought that back up so fingers crossed hes over the worst of it :)
> Athena sounds good! Not about being sick though I hope you get better really soon :hugs:
> Nlb how exciting! I hope you produced a nice plump egg and the :spermy: caught it. Keeping fingers crossed for both you girls.
> We didn't do anything for halloween, it's not big in Australia anyway but lots of my friends and kids did they all posted pics on Facebook and so cute! We live semi rural so we can't really do it where we live :( my kids would love it although Eli doesn't eat lollies we'd have to give him some chocolate or something lol!

Im glad he is feeling better. I know you are excited about the scan. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## nlb

Athena how are you feeling? Any more Symptoms? I am1dpo bt I am still having the O pain in both sides.


----------



## athena87

I have been so crampy today. I wanted to ask y'all, I'm having cm that tmi alert but looks like snot, every time I've gone to the bathroom I've had three finger fulls and it just keeps coming. It's not an infection for sure. Have any of y'all had this? Pregnancy or not.

Nlb our Halloween got stormed out but we had quite a few trick or treaters tonight including our nieces and nephew.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im glad he is feeling better. I know you are excited about the scan. I hope everything goes well.

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I have been so crampy today. I wanted to ask y'all, I'm having cm that tmi alert but looks like snot, every time I've gone to the bathroom I've had three finger fulls and it just keeps coming. It's not an infection for sure. Have any of y'all had this? Pregnancy or not.
> 
> Nlb our Halloween got stormed out but we had quite a few trick or treaters tonight including our nieces and nephew.

I know I had a lot of CM when I got this BFP. It was between like lotion sometimes and stringy stretchy stuff other times. But I constantly felt like I'd wet myself.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I have been so crampy today. I wanted to ask y'all, I'm having cm that tmi alert but looks like snot, every time I've gone to the bathroom I've had three finger fulls and it just keeps coming. It's not an infection for sure. Have any of y'all had this? Pregnancy or not.
> 
> Nlb our Halloween got stormed out but we had quite a few trick or treaters tonight including our nieces and nephew.

It stormed here all day but we were lucky it stopped around 4 so we still got to go. My son woke up and heard the rain and started crying because he wanted to go so bad. I felt bad but luckily it stopped. Other wise we were going to the mall they have a indoor thing they do. Or some churches do things also around here.
When I was pregnant I had a lot of cm before I got a bfp. That is a good sign.


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I have had cm like that just during my cycle. When I got my BFP I had lotion like cm if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## nlb

Hey girl how is everyone today? I am on 3dpo and I have alot of cm. I am just in the TWW now. Athena any more symptoms?


----------



## athena87

nlb Im having lots of creamy cm sometimes with some stretchy. My temp is up pretty high. This afternoon I had some sharp uterine pains, dh said it hurts when something latches onto your insides. He is so convinced I'm pregnant and I'm trying to reel it in because I don't want him to be to upset if I'm not. My boobs have become very sore throughout the day too, which could go either way. I'm 8 dpo today. Hopefully you and I get our bfp's this cycle and we can join misscalais :)


----------



## dragonfly26

When are you going to test Athena?


----------



## nlb

Athena those sound like good signs. When are you going to test?


----------



## athena87

Well I tested toad and there might be a hint of a line I'm going to wait til probably Wednesday to test again with a frer. I've been using wondfos and haven't seen anything on those so I used a frer today. I'm not sure though I could just be going crazy lol.


----------



## nlb

That sounds exciting Athena. I can't wait for u to test again and get a better line. Fx for you


----------



## athena87

I hope you get your bfp too nlb. Fxed this is our month.


----------



## dragonfly26

Do you have a pic?


----------



## athena87

This the frer. Not sure if you can see anything on it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Misscalais

Sounds very promising girls! Got my fingers crossed tight!


----------



## Misscalais

Had my 1st MW appt today.
Because of my thyroid nodules I might not be able to do the clinic, I'm not on any meds for it, nor have I ever been and she was like 'we are a low risk clinic and it might make you high risk if you need to go on meds/monitoring for it' um since when? Wasn't classed as high risk with my boys and i dont understand why it would. So have to go back in two weeks to see a visiting OB ( he does Tuesdays 9am-12pm ) in the hospital to see if he's going to take bloods or what ever the plan is. 
But on a positive she had a ultrasound machine in the office so I got to see baby for a minute and bub looked like she/he was doing jumping jacks lol


----------



## CJGirl

athena, I am so excited for you! Your signs sound promising! I couldn't see anything on your FRER, but I know how pics of those on here are, it can be super hard to see lines.

misscalais, I am so happy you got to see the baby! I hope your appointments go well :)

nlb, FX for you as well! I am ready to see some BFPs!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> athena, I am so excited for you! Your signs sound promising! I couldn't see anything on your FRER, but I know how pics of those on here are, it can be super hard to see lines.
> 
> misscalais, I am so happy you got to see the baby! I hope your appointments go well :)
> 
> nlb, FX for you as well! I am ready to see some BFPs!

Thanks Hun :) my mum is coming down ( 5 hr drive ) to help me out with catch up on housework etc ive pretty much only been doing the basics, dishes, washing, and bathroom in the last 3 weeks as I just don't have any energy in my body to do anything with all the vomiting and diarrhea that I've had non stop. So will be nice to have some company and get this house in order :)


----------



## athena87

I won a free reading from the psychic that did my last reading. It really sounds like this next cycle will be it for me. I'd be due in August.

When I connect with your energy, I feel your aura is mainly orange at this time. Your aura is the energy center that makes up who you are in a sense, and can give a lot of insight into what your personality is like, or anything that is going on in your life. The color orange represents creativity and joyous emotions. People who have orange in their aura are often very independent, personable, and open minded. They are also very easy to communicate with. Orange is about spreading happiness, joy, and emotional pleasures, as well as the vitality that is associated with those things.

With your current TTC path, I see that you need to really put a focus on your heath, and preparing our body for pregnancy. One of the things they are indicating, is getting sleeping patterns more under control in that you need more balance, and better &#8220;restful&#8221; sleep without it being too long or too short if that makes sense. I also see that with TTC, that you have all the tools you need, you just need to take a refreshed look at TTC and not look at it as a stressful situation, or feel like it is a chore. Make sure you take the approach as a connection with your partner, and to try and focus on making a baby as a romantic thing, not a chore lol.

With timing, I am being shown the month of August as being significant to this baby. All of us do not have cycles that begin and end in one month, so anything relating to your cycle of conception (start, conception, or BFP) can definitely be tied to that month that I see. It can also be birth timing. Please note that my predictions usually are for the current year, or next, as there is no such thing as timing with spirit. I see the number 4 associated with this, which can be that you will ovulate, or find out you're pregnant on this date, or it can be the number of cycles before you&#8217;re pregnant. I know that seems like a wide range of things, but numbers are just that-numbers, so it is hard to pinpoint significance, but keep those in mind. I do feel you will have a girl.

When it comes to pregnancy, I am seeing that you&#8217;re going to have quite a challenge with nausea and being tired. It is going to take a lot out of you in the first few weeks of pregnancy. I also see you are going to prefer salty things, and that ginger ale will be your beverage of choice. Lol There is so much that is going to excite you about being pregnant, but I also see a lot of learning, and that you&#8217;re going to our over books and things to really learn more about what is to come, and what is next with regards to the changes and the new phases in your life as parents. They are also indicating that you do not need to buy so much at once. You&#8217;re going to want to indulge, and buy so much and all at once. Take a look at what is needed, vs what is wanted, and save some of those items for your baby shower, as you will get a lot of things for baby then as well. Make a budget and plan out what you want to buy in phases if that makes sense. Overall, pregnancy is going to go really well, and I see it being something that will really bring your mind body and soul this sense of comfort and beauty that did not exist before. The number I see associated with birth is 7. This can be your due date, the date or time of birth, or the number of hours you labor.


----------



## nlb

Ok im on the 6dpo I have sore bbs (that's nothing abnormal) and my cm is creamy. other then that no symptoms. I already think im out.


----------



## athena87

I think I got a bfp!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I think I got a bfp!!

I think I see it Athena. Congrats. I will have to look on my computer. Not a good pic on my phone. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## nlb

I feel like I am getting a head cold. I slept till 3:00 today. I just kept getting up and making lunch or checking on my son. Then I told him to come in my room because I felt sick. So he did am I slept. Now I feel like it should be 10:00 and bed time again.


----------



## nlb

Athena did you take another test today


----------



## athena87

No my temp dropped and I'm spotting :(


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> No my temp dropped and I'm spotting :(

Awe sweetie I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do or say that would make you feel better but I know there isn't. We are here for you if you want to talk.:hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> No my temp dropped and I'm spotting :(

I'm so sorry athena :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope you feel better. I have the same thing going on and I just want to sleep. Unfortunately I have to be at work and academy anyway and my boss has piled on the work. I am happy about it because I know she did it because she trusts me and offered me another job when I graduate from academy-yay! But I am running on empty. Today one of my students came by the lab because she had a lot of questions and I was stressing over a project that was spread everywhere and she said, "Wow you look so tired, can I get you some coffee?" It was sweet, but I hate that I look the way I feel! Off the change and go back to work and then academy until 9 :/ Have you been taking any medicine? I have been taking Tylenol Severe Cold and Flu and it seems to help me get through the day.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I hope you feel better. I have the same thing going on and I just want to sleep. Unfortunately I have to be at work and academy anyway and my boss has piled on the work. I am happy about it because I know she did it because she trusts me and offered me another job when I graduate from academy-yay! But I am running on empty. Today one of my students came by the lab because she had a lot of questions and I was stressing over a project that was spread everywhere and she said, "Wow you look so tired, can I get you some coffee?" It was sweet, but I hate that I look the way I feel! Off the change and go back to work and then academy until 9 :/ Have you been taking any medicine? I have been taking Tylenol Severe Cold and Flu and it seems to help me get through the day.

Ive been taking Tylenol and Allegra but since I was taking the clomid I didn't want to add a bunch of meds to it. That's good you boss offered you another job when you graduate. Congrats.


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry Athena :( :hugs: that really sux!
Nlb hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I hope everyone is having a good weekend :flower:

my weekend was good. My ex inlaws came to see my son on sat. and then I took him to the zoo today. We had a good time. I took a test and it was a BFN. My apt is on Tuesday for the fertility clinic. I hope they can do something. How was ur weekend?


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm am so sorry Athena, thinking if you. 
Nlb are you feeling better? The zoo sounds like fun, I love going there. 
Misscalais, how are you feeling? 
Cjgirl, congrats in the offer. Exciting! Sounds like you've been super busy.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> I'm am so sorry Athena, thinking if you.
> Nlb are you feeling better? The zoo sounds like fun, I love going there.
> Misscalais, how are you feeling?
> Cjgirl, congrats in the offer. Exciting! Sounds like you've been super busy.

I feel about the same . But my son needed to get out of the house before he drove me crazy . Lol. He has so much energy latly


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and I forgot to say good luck at the fertility clinic, I hope
you can get some answers!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Oh and I forgot to say good luck at the fertility clinic, I hope
> you can get some answers!

Thank you dragonfly. I am very nervous. I hope it goes well also and maybe we can finally get a BFP soon.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, good luck at the fertility clinic. You will be in my prayers :hugs:

Misscalais, I am so sorry you had another attack and missed your scan. I really hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Misscalais

Nlb good luck at the fertility clinic. I hope you get some answers and get that BFP really soon.
Thanks cjgirl, I'm so over it. Had another gallbladder scan today, from what I seen on the screen it doesn't look like there's any stones but will have to wait and see what the Dr says I guess. I just want them to fix me I can't keep going through these attacks it's agonising and so exhausting, I feel like I've been awake for 3 days after it. 
Hopefully have 13 week scan tomorrow x


----------



## CJGirl

I am going to rant a bit...There is this girl from high school who I am friends with on FB. She got pregnant about a month before I did by IVF after trying for about 3 years. I have always enjoyed her posts and been supportive of her, until recently. I hate to be like this, but there are excessive posts everyday about her baby and 3D sonograms and I feel like saying ENOUGH! and hiding her from my feed. For some reason (and I don't know if it is because we got pregnant close together or what) when I see posts from her now it makes me super upset. Lately I am really starting to feel upset all over again about losing the baby. I guess maybe because my due date is getting closer or I see pictures of that girl on FB and know that my baby would be that size if he/she were still here and that now I would know if it were a he or she and it would have a name. I feel awful for getting upset at her for it, she isn't trying to personally hurt me, but share her joy. I feel like I push down the feelings of having lost it because I am already dealing with a lot emotionally. I don't know. Any way, I'm done. Thank you for reading my rant.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> I am going to rant a bit...There is this girl from high school who I am friends with on FB. She got pregnant about a month before I did by IVF after trying for about 3 years. I have always enjoyed her posts and been supportive of her, until recently. I hate to be like this, but there are excessive posts everyday about her baby and 3D sonograms and I feel like saying ENOUGH! and hiding her from my feed. For some reason (and I don't know if it is because we got pregnant close together or what) when I see posts from her now it makes me super upset. Lately I am really starting to feel upset all over again about losing the baby. I guess maybe because my due date is getting closer or I see pictures of that girl on FB and know that my baby would be that size if he/she were still here and that now I would know if it were a he or she and it would have a name. I feel awful for getting upset at her for it, she isn't trying to personally hurt me, but share her joy. I feel like I push down the feelings of having lost it because I am already dealing with a lot emotionally. I don't know. Any way, I'm done. Thank you for reading my rant.

Awe cjgirl im sorry. Im so sorry you have to see that.


----------



## CJGirl

I know I'm over reacting to the whole thing, but it's just hard sometimes.


----------



## athena87

So I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I've had huge clots for the past 2 days and they are so large I can feel them coming out there has been some tissue too. I know the wondfo was positive so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.

Cjgirl I know how you feel, I want to block every single pregnant person on my feed. Especially these stupid young girls that want to bitch about their baby daddy's. Are you sure you want to give up on trying?

Nlb good luck with your appt. fingers and toes crossed for you.

Misscalais I hope you get to feeling better and they get you all sorted out.

Dragonfly how are you? How is that sweet baby girl and her precious big sis?


----------



## CJGirl

Yes, I'm sure. I am content with my choice not to try again, just sad still about losing the baby, if that makes sense.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I am going to rant a bit...There is this girl from high school who I am friends with on FB. She got pregnant about a month before I did by IVF after trying for about 3 years. I have always enjoyed her posts and been supportive of her, until recently. I hate to be like this, but there are excessive posts everyday about her baby and 3D sonograms and I feel like saying ENOUGH! and hiding her from my feed. For some reason (and I don't know if it is because we got pregnant close together or what) when I see posts from her now it makes me super upset. Lately I am really starting to feel upset all over again about losing the baby. I guess maybe because my due date is getting closer or I see pictures of that girl on FB and know that my baby would be that size if he/she were still here and that now I would know if it were a he or she and it would have a name. I feel awful for getting upset at her for it, she isn't trying to personally hurt me, but share her joy. I feel like I push down the feelings of having lost it because I am already dealing with a lot emotionally. I don't know. Any way, I'm done. Thank you for reading my rant.

Aww :( that's no good Hun. You're not over reacting at all, some people get a little over obsessive with things they share on Facebook. It's bound to upset you given the circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I've had huge clots for the past 2 days and they are so large I can feel them coming out there has been some tissue too. I know the wondfo was positive so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.
> 
> Cjgirl I know how you feel, I want to block every single pregnant person on my feed. Especially these stupid young girls that want to bitch about their baby daddy's. Are you sure you want to give up on trying?
> 
> Nlb good luck with your appt. fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Misscalais I hope you get to feeling better and they get you all sorted out.
> 
> Dragonfly how are you? How is that sweet baby girl and her precious big sis?

I was like that after my chemical all clotty and heavy bleeding. It's not nice, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Just a little update from me, had my NT scan today, yay, anyways bub looks ok :) he/she was being really naughty and wouldn't get in the right position to check the bit they need to. Had to go in there three times, some lollies worked in getting bub to roll over but still only got a quick check as bub moved back. It was in like a crouching/praying position most of the time lol and because my uterus is retroverted it made it even harder to check. At one point it was standing up straight in there lol HB was 159 BPM :)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais that is wonderful . I am so happy everything went well.

AFM my checkup went good. They did an ultrasound the dr said my overies look good lots of folicals in them. He said about 20 in each side. He also did a exam. I will have to go back when Af shows to get Labs taken. And I have to go back in two weeks for then to insert a dye into my cervix to make sure the Fallopian tubes are not blocked. My husband got his labs taken and goes back next Tuesday for a semen test.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Misscalais that is wonderful . I am so happy everything went well.
> 
> AFM my checkup went good. They did an ultrasound the dr said my overies look good lots of folicals in them. He said about 20 in each side. He also did a exam. I will have to go back when Af shows to get Labs taken. And I have to go back in two weeks for then to insert a dye into my cervix to make sure the Fallopian tubes are not blocked. My husband got his labs taken and goes back next Tuesday for a semen test.

Thanks Hun :)
Sounds like your appointment went really well and I hope you guys get some answers soon, hopefully all is well :D


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pregnancy. I've had huge clots for the past 2 days and they are so large I can feel them coming out there has been some tissue too. I know the wondfo was positive so I'm pretty sure that's what it was.
> 
> Cjgirl I know how you feel, I want to block every single pregnant person on my feed. Especially these stupid young girls that want to bitch about their baby daddy's. Are you sure you want to give up on trying?
> 
> Nlb good luck with your appt. fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Misscalais I hope you get to feeling better and they get you all sorted out.
> 
> Dragonfly how are you? How is that sweet baby girl and her precious big sis?

I'm so sorry athena. I answered your question to me without saying a thing about what you said before it. Sorry for my moment of being totally self absorbed. I am sorry about the chemical and all the clots :( I hope things straighten out quickly :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, it sounds like your appointment went great! I hope all of the other tests come back good. I looked at the video of the Polar Express on FB and it looks awesome! The one in Grapevine is no where near as good and it is called the North Pole Express, but still has some Polar Express type things. I wish we could go and ride it, but I'm not sure we can swing it. I know y'all are going to have a great time!

Misscalais, when I saw your sonogram on FB I almost cried! It was so wonderful to see!


----------



## athena87

Misscalais I'm so excited for you!!

Nlb glad your appt went so well.

Cjgirl don't worry about it, it's ok. Thank you

Afm- this is my last cycle of Clomid. My last day was Wednesday, I thought switch it up and try CDs 1-5 this cycle. If I don't get pregnant, I may try a new doctor that a friend recommended. I'm also doing a relaxed approach to this cycle. Once I confirm ov I will stop temping and just go with it.


----------



## nlb

Athena be carful taking the clomid to early. Although you will release more eggs and it makes it easier to get pregnant. A lot of the times the eggs are not mature enough to complete a pregnancy. Which will result in a mc. Have you tried a fertility clinic? I just don't want you to get hurt or have another mc. I am preying for you.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, it sounds like your appointment went great! I hope all of the other tests come back good. I looked at the video of the Polar Express on FB and it looks awesome! The one in Grapevine is no where near as good and it is called the North Pole Express, but still has some Polar Express type things. I wish we could go and ride it, but I'm not sure we can swing it. I know y'all are going to have a great time!
> 
> Misscalais, when I saw your sonogram on FB I almost cried! It was so wonderful to see!

Thank you :) cheeky little thing just would not roll over and lay down. I don't think my uterus looks very comfy lol! He/she waved to us a few times was very cute. I never had a scan at this time with my boys so was 1st time seeing baby like that :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Misscalais I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> Nlb glad your appt went so well.
> 
> Cjgirl don't worry about it, it's ok. Thank you
> 
> Afm- this is my last cycle of Clomid. My last day was Wednesday, I thought switch it up and try CDs 1-5 this cycle. If I don't get pregnant, I may try a new doctor that a friend recommended. I'm also doing a relaxed approach to this cycle. Once I confirm ov I will stop temping and just go with it.

Thanks Hun :)
Fingers crossed tight for you! Sounds like a good plan to me although I'm not sure how clomid works so can't really comment on that :)


----------



## athena87

Nlb we could go to an RE but our insurance doesn't cover much. I read a study online that more people got pregnant from 1-5 which is why I thought I'd try it.


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone going?
It's rained here all weekend so we haven't done much, my boys are in crazy mode and driving me bonkers with their fighting at the moment lol I have a tonne of washing to fold and house work but I just don't have any energy to do anything. 
Hubby and I have settled on a girls name it's Scarlett-Rose Samara ( meaning Red flower protected by god ) and nothing on boys name. It will be tricky if we have a boy cause I am really picky with boys names I don't like the typical Jack, Ben, Tom types of names that are common is Aus.


----------



## dragonfly26

I like the girl name misscalais. 
We going on a family vaca to disney world. My sister in law came over with her kids for a play date on Friday calls me yesterday to say her kids have rsv and her baby 8 weeks is in the hospital. I'm freaking out!!! And very mad. And feel bad for being mad but why would you bring your kids over if you knew they weren't feeling good. I thought it was just a cold. I'm do worked up about it and don't know what to do. Praying the girls don't get it and are nice and health.


----------



## Misscalais

I'd love to go to Disney, wish we had one in Australia.
Hope your girls don't get sick Hun! Keeping fingers crossed they will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

Disney World is so fun! Ally saves every penny see is given because she wants to go again. I hope your girls don't get sick. I don't like when people don't tell me they are sick and are around Ally either. It happens a lot when she goes with her real dad. His family gets super sick all the time and he stopped telling me when they are because he knows I won't let Ally go with him there if they are sick :/

I have been so tired! I'm with you, Misscalais and too tired for doing laundry or cleaning, except you have a better reason for being tired :) I took my second exam in Academy on Saturday and it was exhausting. We took a written exam, which I already got my grade on..100% :) and then we had to work a mock crime scene from start to finish. Mine wasn't complicated, just 4 pieces of evidence in fairly small outdoor space and I only had to process one for prints, but it took quite a while and I was the last one done. I turn all of the reports and photos and what not in this Saturday and I hope I did well.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb we could go to an RE but our insurance doesn't cover much. I read a study online that more people got pregnant from 1-5 which is why I thought I'd try it.

Just be careful. I hope it works for you.


----------



## nlb

Well af finally showed on Friday night and I went in today to get my blood taken. They took 11 tubes of blood. I asked her if I was going to have any left for me. I hate getting blood drawn. They better come up with a solution with that much blood.. I scheduled my HSG test for next tues. @8am, im very nervous


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Well af finally showed on Friday night and I went in today to get my blood taken. They took 11 tubes of blood. I asked her if I was going to have any left for me. I hate getting blood drawn. They better come up with a solution with that much blood.. I scheduled my HSG test for next tues. @8am, im very nervous

Dang! 11 tubes! The most I have ever had to give is 6 and I thought that was a lot. I hope you get some answers very soon and that all of your testing goes well :hugs:


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Well af finally showed on Friday night and I went in today to get my blood taken. They took 11 tubes of blood. I asked her if I was going to have any left for me. I hate getting blood drawn. They better come up with a solution with that much blood.. I scheduled my HSG test for next tues. @8am, im very nervous
> 
> Dang! 11 tubes! The most I have ever had to give is 6 and I thought that was a lot. I hope you get some answers very soon and that all of your testing goes well :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I thought it was a lot also. I guess they are doing every test in the book lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, sounds like you have been super busy. I'm sure you did good on your crime scene. And yay for 100% woohoo! 

Nlb, that seems like a ton of blood! Hope you can get some answers and a bfp. Has your husband been tested or get the results back?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, sounds like you have been super busy. I'm sure you did good on your crime scene. And yay for 100% woohoo!
> 
> Nlb, that seems like a ton of blood! Hope you can get some answers and a bfp. Has your husband been tested or get the results back?

Not yet his appt. is tomorrow. I will get all result in 2 weeks


----------



## Misscalais

Who's nlb 11 tubes that's heaps! Most I've had is 6 at one time and that was enough for me lol hopefully that means they are going to test absolutely everything :)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Who's nlb 11 tubes that's heaps! Most I've had is 6 at one time and that was enough for me lol hopefully that means they are going to test absolutely everything :)

I know the most I've ever had was 3 and I thought that was a lot. But they say they r testing everything so that is good. Dh had his sa yesterday so we will get all the results back in 2 weeks. That seems like for ever


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I hope everything comes out well.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I know the most I've ever had was 3 and I thought that was a lot. But they say they r testing everything so that is good. Dh had his sa yesterday so we will get all the results back in 2 weeks. That seems like for ever

Well that's good then :) hopefully it doesn't taken too long to get all of your results. :)


----------



## Misscalais

So girls, I had some left sided pain, bladder pain and brown/pink discharge last night. Still having the bown discharge today :(
Went to the ER they couldn't scan me or anything just gave me pain relief and fluids. So basically I have no idea what's going on. I'm
At my mums so ill see my Dr on Monday and see if he will give me a referral to a scan. I just want to know that baby is ok.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> So girls, I had some left sided pain, bladder pain and brown/pink discharge last night. Still having the bown discharge today :(
> Went to the ER they couldn't scan me or anything just gave me pain relief and fluids. So basically I have no idea what's going on. I'm
> At my mums so ill see my Dr on Monday and see if he will give me a referral to a scan. I just want to know that baby is ok.

Misscalais I prey everything is ok. Let us know how you are doing when you see the dr.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks nlb, I have a scan in an hour so ill update as soon as I know.


----------



## Misscalais

Just an update baby is ok :) HB 149. So pleased :)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Just an update baby is ok :) HB 149. So pleased :)

 Yay Misscalais I am so happy to hear that. 

AFM I go into the dr tomorrow for my HSG test. Im very nervous. I have to be there at 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Hun. :)
Aww fingers crossed it all goes well! Let us know how you go :)
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nlb

So I had my Hsg test today. It went very well. Just very mild cramps during the procedure but nothing unmanageable. They told me it looked fine and the tubes are not blocked. I go back on the 10th for the lab results


----------



## Misscalais

Well that's a good sign :) glad it wasn't too uncomfortable for you. X


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, great to hear that baby is okay! I hope all of the pain and discomfort goes away soon. 

nlb, I am glad the test went well! 

Not much to report here. Just been busy finishing up teaching this week before Thanksgiving. I have to teach tomorrow too and it is so cold :( W have been casting footwear impressions outside and it has been in the 30s all week. 

Hope everyone is doing well and has a good holiday!


----------



## athena87

Hi ladies I'm really starting to worry I won't ov still no positive opk.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks cjgirl, you sound super busy bet you can't wait for a bit of a break.
Athena, I'm sorry you haven't oed yet. What CD are you now?


----------



## athena87

It's cd 20 and I finally got a positive yesterday and today. So I should o today or tomorrow a friend told me when she had a chemical it threw her o date off the next cycle.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> It's cd 20 and I finally got a positive yesterday and today. So I should o today or tomorrow a friend told me when she had a chemical it threw her o date off the next cycle.

Yay for getting pos finally!
Yeah that can happen, happened to me.
Fingers crossed tight for that BFP!


----------



## Misscalais

So girls I'm finally starting to feel some movement. Just tiny bits, I've got an anterior placenta this time so I don't know how much it will buffer the movement.
My MS has finally started to calm down. Still get sick about 3 times a week but that all day nausea isn't there any more which is good.
2 and a half weeks till we can find out the gender. :)


----------



## nlb

He girls How was every ones Thanksgiving. Mine was good. Everyone came to my house to eat. We went to Galveston this weekend. It was supposed to be a girls weekend With me my mom, my sister in law and aunt. The my mom decided to invite her fiancés 14 year old daughter. feel like they are trying o push her on me. My moms fiancé told me he wants me to show her how it is to have a sister. (News Flash: SHE IS NOT MY SISTER). I an 32 and she is 14 we don't have the same stuff in common. I wish my mom wasn't getting married to this guy I feel like she can do a lot better. I don't like to have to watch what I say when im around her. Am I being silly? Sorry for the venting


----------



## dragonfly26

Hello ladies!
Misscalais, glad your starting to feel better and everything was good with the baby. 
Athena woohoo for positive!
Cjgirl, sounds like you have been busy busy! Is it usually that cold down there? I
Nlb, I don't think your crazy. That's a big age gap for them to want you to be all buddy buddy. 
Disney went good! Very busy we did all 4 parks in 4 days. It was a lot of fun. Jaynie ended up getting sick on the way home and we had to take her to the er. She has rsv. They did a lung xray and it looked good so they gave her two breathing treatments and sent us home with treatments to give. So stressful! Both girls have really bad coughs :( I turn the big 3-0 on Saturday, yikes! Where has the time gone.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I hope you start feeling better soon. I saw your post on FB :(

athena, I hope you catch that egg!

nlb, you aren't being silly at all! I would feel the same way! 

dragonfly, Disney can be so fun, but so exhausting! We were there for 10 days and didn't get to do everything! I am so sorry the girls got so sick. I hope they feel better soon. It does get pretty cold here and all of my classes had trouble doing their labs because of the cold. 

The semester is almost over! DH graduates on the 14th and I can't wait! I am so proud of him, plus we actually get to go out and have drinks! It will be nice to have some grown up time, but I will end up getting too much because Ally is going to Austin to stay with her aunt (her biological dad's sister) for a week! I was hesitant to agree, but I know Ally misses her cousins so much. I am also letting her spend the night with her step mom on the 21st. I can't believe I am actually letting her go :( I feel like I am not being fair to her though keeping her from her other family. It's just so hard.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> He girls How was every ones Thanksgiving. Mine was good. Everyone came to my house to eat. We went to Galveston this weekend. It was supposed to be a girls weekend With me my mom, my sister in law and aunt. The my mom decided to invite her fiancés 14 year old daughter. feel like they are trying o push her on me. My moms fiancé told me he wants me to show her how it is to have a sister. (News Flash: SHE IS NOT MY SISTER). I an 32 and she is 14 we don't have the same stuff in common. I wish my mom wasn't getting married to this guy I feel like she can do a lot better. I don't like to have to watch what I say when im around her. Am I being silly? Sorry for the venting

No Hun you're not being silly. I'd feel the same way, what an awkward position to be put in.


----------



## athena87

I think I finally ov'd my temp rose today. Fxed

Nlb that is an awkward situation. Just be nice to the girl I'm sure it's awkward for her too.

Cjgirl the 14th is my birthday!


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I think I finally ov'd my temp rose today. Fxed
> 
> Nlb that is an awkward situation. Just be nice to the girl I'm sure it's awkward for her too.
> 
> Cjgirl the 14th is my birthday!

I am nice to her because I'm not a mean person and I know it's not her fault. But it's really hard because I feel like my mom is trying to impress her buy acting fake with her and I feel like I have been replaced.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I think I finally ov'd my temp rose today. Fxed
> 
> Nlb that is an awkward situation. Just be nice to the girl I'm sure it's awkward for her too.
> 
> Cjgirl the 14th is my birthday!

When will you be testing?


----------



## athena87

Nlb I wasn't saying you were being mean to her I just meant don't take the situation out on her. I'm sure your mom just wants her to like her and wants y'all to get along so when they get married it's a smooth transition. But they should realize there is quite an age difference and y'all being close probably won't happen.

I am 2 dpo now and my boobs are so sore and lots of creamy cm. I will probably test on the 13th.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb I wasn't saying you were being mean to her I just meant don't take the situation out on her. I'm sure your mom just wants her to like her and wants y'all to get along so when they get married it's a smooth transition. But they should realize there is quite an age difference and y'all being close probably won't happen.
> 
> I am 2 dpo now and my boobs are so sore and lots of creamy cm. I will probably test on the 13th.

I know you were not saying I was. I didn't take it personal. How are you doing this month any signs yet?


----------



## nlb

So I have a question. Is there something on Facebook going around because I have had 3 friends in the past 24 hours that have said they are pregnant. And one of them already have 6 kids.


----------



## Misscalais

Must be!
That's gotta be frustrating for you, I haven't noticed anyone on my facey for a while now lol I've got one friend due a few weeks before me and there's me plus my sisters BF sister is preg with her 1st a few weeks behind me but that's it ATM when I was TTC it was like every week someone was announcing a pregnancy it was hard.
How are your tests coming along?


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> Must be!
> That's gotta be frustrating for you, I haven't noticed anyone on my facey for a while now lol I've got one friend due a few weeks before me and there's me plus my sisters BF sister is preg with her 1st a few weeks behind me but that's it ATM when I was TTC it was like every week someone was announcing a pregnancy it was hard.
> How are your tests coming along?

I go back on Tuesday for the lab results


----------



## athena87

Nlb I am 3 dpo now and my boobs have been killing me. I have a lot of creamy cm too. I feel kind of out because I ov'd Tuesday and the only time before that we bd'd was Sunday. We haven't bd'd since then but I did have a softcup in til Monday.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Nlb I am 3 dpo now and my boobs have been killing me. I have a lot of creamy cm too. I feel kind of out because I ov'd Tuesday and the only time before that we bd'd was Sunday. We haven't bd'd since then but I did have a softcup in til Monday.

Mine were very sore but now not so much. I go Tuesday for all my test results. We haven't tried to much this month because my husband went to deer lease the weekend I oed. So I feel out too.


----------



## athena87

How many dpo are you now? Mine have been sore since 1 dpo.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> How many dpo are you now? Mine have been sore since 1 dpo.

Im not sure because I didn't use OPK's this month and I didn't do the temps. Next month I will do better. at least it wont be deer season.lol


----------



## athena87

Maybe you'll get a surprise bfp like misscalais


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> Maybe you'll get a surprise bfp like misscalais

I hope so. That would be nice. I have been very tired the past week. So much where I have been taking about a 2 hour nape each day. today I went shopping and I felt like I was going to pass out or be sick. So I rushed to get what I needed and left.


----------



## dragonfly26

Hoping you both get your bfp this cycle, praying for you!


----------



## athena87

Thanks dragonfly, how are you and your girls doing?


----------



## CJGirl

athena, what a great bday present a BFP would be! 

How is everyone feeling? Misscalais I hope you are feeling better and dragonfly I hope your girls are feeling better.

nlb, I kind of know how you feel. My mom tried to push her new "friend" on us and I finally told her that it just wasn't going to happen. They could have a relationship and I want her to be happy, but right now we don't want to be a part of it. It's too soon for that. The age difference between y'all is so big, why does it matter if you hang out other that see each other at family stuff? I'm sorry that you are having to deal with all of it.

We are iced in and can't leave the house at all :( Everything is closed, even church has been closed and cancelled tomorrow. All of us missed things this weekend, but at least we have had some time together. It has been a few years since this has happened here. I thought it would begin to melt today, but no sign of that. My garden that is full of beautiful ferns and ivy is completely covered in snow and ice. I don't know if they will survive. I guess I shouldn't complain, I know that some people would love a snow day, but in north Texas we just aren't prepared fully for this kind of thing. I kid you not, on Wednesday my friend and I had lunch at a rooftop bar that has great burgers, by the way, and she was wearing a sundress and everyone had short sleeves and shorts and then Thursday by 1pm the university was closed and we were all sent home from work and school.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl it hit here too. I was wearing capris and a tee and sperrys on Wednesday, it was almost 80. Today it's 25. They say if you don't like the weather in Tennessee wait a few days and it'll change lol.


----------



## CJGirl

lol athena, that is definitely how it is here! I didn't see all the posts before I wrote mine earlier. I have my FX tight that despite a lack of bd or anything else that you and nlb get a surprise BFP. I think by now we have all realized that it can happen even under the weirdest circumstances!

I am over all the baby posts on FB as well. Someone who got pregnant right before me had her baby yesterday and another will be here in 6 weeks. Yesterday I was looking for a notebook to write notes for my paper in and I grabbed the one from summer school not realizing. I thumbed through it and among the notes about organized crime was a list of baby names and their meanings. It took my breath for a second and I started to tear up. All of my incision scars are going through a weird phase of hurting and that doesn't help. Every so often they hurt due to nerves regenerating. I really don't know how I will feel on my due date. It's coming up soon.


----------



## athena87

I don't know what is going on with me. I almost threw up earlier and have been feeling green ever since. I've also been having hotflashes on and off all day long. My bbs are still very sore. I can't wait to see what comes of this cycle. Dh thinks I'm pregnant and I'm getting that feeling too. I'm trying to keep it reeled in though because I don't want us to be too disappointed. I also am having ewcm.


----------



## nlb

Sounds like a good sign Athena. Praying for a bfp for you


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, nlb have you tested?


----------



## nlb

I did it was negative. But this month we haven't really been trying to much. I get my test results in a few min. I'm waiting on my husband to get here.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, FX!


----------



## athena87

I'm only 7 dpo now I will test Friday :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena, those sound like good signs! 

Misscalais, I am so sorry to hear that you are back in the hospital. I hope Jan gets here quickly so you can get some relief :hugs:

I'm sorry to change the subject, but I have to rant a minute and I know y'all will understand how I feel. Jesse graduates on Saturday and of course we are all thrilled! My mom will be coming back from my grandfather's to attend the ceremony and I asked if Ally could spend the night with her so we could go out with friends to celebrate and she was glad to. Then last night she asked me if her "friend" could come to graduation. I think I have told y'all about him before and how she tried to push him on us. It caught me off guard and I sat there for a minute and then asked why he would come? I wasn't meaning to be rude, I just didn't understand. He has met us like twice and I have barely seen my mom since my grandmother passed...I just didn't get it. Then I said okay. By then she was upset. I talked to her this morning and explained that it was an important day for our family and that her "friend" isn't family and I just didn't get it. Long conversation short...I feel like a jerk now. Before she got off the phone she asked if my best friend (who is basically family) was going and bringing her new boyfriend who I have not met yet. I know what she was getting at. I told her that they would not be at graduation just dinner and drinks that night. Maybe it's unfair that I would celebrate with someone else whom I don't know and not my mom's friend. Maybe I am being awful. I feel bad :(


----------



## nlb

Ok girls. I went to the Dr. today and got my test result. He told me as far as my ovaries and everything that they look better than a normal 32 year old. That was good to here then he said that I had a bacterial infection in my cervix (he called it a colony). Then told m that my testosterone levels were borderline high. Both which are easy to be fixed he said. The infection will be treated with a antibiotic and my husband and I both have to be treated. As far as the testosterone being high I have to give myself a shot in my stomach. He is as so going to have me on a fertility drug called letrozone which is a little stronger than clomid. I have to have ultrasounds and lab work twice during next cycle. So to sum it up I told my husband that I have turned into a an with a colony. lmao then when he got home from work I asked him how it felt to come home to his husband. haha lmao


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> Ok girls. I went to the Dr. today and got my test result. He told me as far as my ovaries and everything that they look better than a normal 32 year old. That was good to here then he said that I had a bacterial infection in my cervix (he called it a colony). Then told m that my testosterone levels were borderline high. Both which are easy to be fixed he said. The infection will be treated with a antibiotic and my husband and I both have to be treated. As far as the testosterone being high I have to give myself a shot in my stomach. He is as so going to have me on a fertility drug called letrozone which is a little stronger than clomid. I have to have ultrasounds and lab work twice during next cycle. So to sum it up I told my husband that I have turned into a an with a colony. lmao then when he got home from work I asked him how it felt to come home to his husband. haha lmao

nlb, it is so glad to hear that things are easily fixed and that you have a great sense of humor about it! If you need any tips on giving yourself shots in the stomach, I'm your girl lol It must be such a relief to have some answers. I hope that all of the treatments work as they should. I'm sure that now that they is a great plan you are sure to see results. So happy for you!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls. I went to the Dr. today and got my test result. He told me as far as my ovaries and everything that they look better than a normal 32 year old. That was good to here then he said that I had a bacterial infection in my cervix (he called it a colony). Then told m that my testosterone levels were borderline high. Both which are easy to be fixed he said. The infection will be treated with a antibiotic and my husband and I both have to be treated. As far as the testosterone being high I have to give myself a shot in my stomach. He is as so going to have me on a fertility drug called letrozone which is a little stronger than clomid. I have to have ultrasounds and lab work twice during next cycle. So to sum it up I told my husband that I have turned into a an with a colony. lmao then when he got home from work I asked him how it felt to come home to his husband. haha lmao
> 
> 
> 
> nlb, it is so glad to hear that things are easily fixed and that you have a great sense of humor about it! If you need any tips on giving yourself shots in the stomach, I'm your girl lol It must be such a relief to have some answers. I hope that all of the treatments work as they should. I'm sure that now that they is a great plan you are sure to see results. So happy for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Cjgirl I am scared to death of needles and pass out with them. Thank god my mom grandma and sister inlaw are all nurses. They will have to do it for me.


----------



## CJGirl

My mom is a nurse as well. I had her do my injections for the first few times because I was scared. I ended up feeling like doing it myself was better. Feeling in control felt better. My mom also worried that it was painful and it was stressful for her, although she would have continued to do it if I had wanted her to. Everyone is different though. I hope they aren't too painful for you. The pain is worth it though! That's what I tried to think of with every injection.


----------



## nlb

So I lost the diamond in my wedding ring to day. It was one of the big stones. when I took it in I noticed the person who did the inspection only signed my card for my necklace and not my ring. So the lady told me I would have to either buy a new diamond or find the old one. I asked her how much it would be to get a new one and she said $2000. I was ticked off. I told her I would go look again. well I searched all day and I was in tears and couldn't find it any where. I also checked outside because we where finishing up the Christmas lights outside. I couldn't find it. Well my husband and I where sitting on the couch and I was looking at our wedding pictures and when I moved my foot something poked me. IT WAS MY DIAMOND!!! I was so excited. I prayed and prayed to find that diamond and there it was. I'm not sure what that lady was thinking with that $2000 diamond. I would rather pay for my fertility treatments and have a baby before I bought another diamond. I feel so relieved now.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb great news on the tests! Did you ever get the results for you dh? And omg about the diamond I would have been freaking out! I am so glad you found it!

Cjgirl, hope you can get things sorted with your mom. Me and my mom are really close and I always feel super bad if we fight or argue. I feel bad for not remembering but I'm guessing you don't like the guy?

Almost have all my Christmas shopping Done yay! Did most of it online so still waiting for it to get here. Once again spent way more than we planned.


----------



## athena87

I am spotting and I'm only 9 dpo now fxed it's implant but I have a bad feeling now af is coming early.


----------



## athena87

Nlb glad you found the diamond. Fxed your treatments work.

Cjgirl hope it all gets worked out with your mom. How long has she been seeing the guy?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I'm so glad you found the diamond! I would be so sad if I lost mine. I am sure that was so upsetting.

athena, FX that it's implant!

I guess my mom has been seeing this guy for a few months now. They went to high school together. It's not that I don't like him I just worry. My dad (step dad actually...long story) left her after 17 years in 2011 right after my wedding. It was her 3rd marriage and really the only dad I felt like I ever sort of had. My biological father disappeared a little bit before Ally was born. He contacted me a few years ago to tell me he got married and want to see me and my brother, but it turns out he just wanted money and he disappeared again. Anyway, I realize I am an adult and it's not like she is trying to give me a new dad, I am just super cautious. I can't bear to see her the way she was when my dad left ever again! I want her to be happy, but I also feel guarded about the whole thing. We went to dinner with her and the guy last night and it went okay. I just also worry about Ally feeling uncomfortable with the situation. It's just hard for me to let people into our little family. It's not that I don't want to be accepting it's just hard. At dinner Jesse said to Mark (the boyfriend) that he would like for him to come to graduation if he would like. I know that made my mom really happy.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I'm so glad you found the diamond! I would be so sad if I lost mine. I am sure that was so upsetting.
> 
> athena, FX that it's implant!
> 
> I guess my mom has been seeing this guy for a few months now. They went to high school together. It's not that I don't like him I just worry. My dad (step dad actually...long story) left her after 17 years in 2011 right after my wedding. It was her 3rd marriage and really the only dad I felt like I ever sort of had. My biological father disappeared a little bit before Ally was born. He contacted me a few years ago to tell me he got married and want to see me and my brother, but it turns out he just wanted money and he disappeared again. Anyway, I realize I am an adult and it's not like she is trying to give me a new dad, I am just super cautious. I can't bear to see her the way she was when my dad left ever again! I want her to be happy, but I also feel guarded about the whole thing. We went to dinner with her and the guy last night and it went okay. I just also worry about Ally feeling uncomfortable with the situation. It's just hard for me to let people into our little family. It's not that I don't want to be accepting it's just hard. At dinner Jesse said to Mark (the boyfriend) that he would like for him to come to graduation if he would like. I know that made my mom really happy.

Im so sorry cjgirl. I know how you feel. My step dad passed away bout 5 years ago but my mom and him were married since I was 7. I looked at him as a father. Now my mom is getting married to her fiancé and I don't like that a bit. My son is going to be 5 in 2 weeks and I always told him to call him Mr. Frank, Only because it is respectful. My mom on the other hand before they got engaged told my son to call him Pops. So now my son calls him pops sometimes and Mr. Frank the rest of the time. When we went out of town a couple of weeks ago my mom wanted me to leave my son with frank while we were gone for 2 night because his kids were in town. Umm NO! I don't trust him to keep my child for 2night. I don't know him that well.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> I am spotting and I'm only 9 dpo now fxed it's implant but I have a bad feeling now af is coming early.

Athena I hope its not AF. Lets prey it is IB. FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Nlb great news on the tests! Did you ever get the results for you dh? And omg about the diamond I would have been freaking out! I am so glad you found it!
> 
> Cjgirl, hope you can get things sorted with your mom. Me and my mom are really close and I always feel super bad if we fight or argue. I feel bad for not remembering but I'm guessing you don't like the guy?
> 
> Almost have all my Christmas shopping Done yay! Did most of it online so still waiting for it to get here. Once again spent way more than we planned.

Yes we did get the results for him He is all in normal range


----------



## CJGirl

I do not blame you one bit for not wanting him to stay 2 nights with him! This guy my mom is with seems super nice and helpful to her. My dad was a jerk and always made her feel horrible and I am actually glad they aren't together, but I am just unsure about this guy. I guess once I get to know him better it will be okay. I think what put me off was the first night he met us at dinner he and my mom were talking about how hard it is to be single, which was awkward enough already lol, and he said that he really didn't have anyone and then my mom said well now you have us...I was sitting there in shock. I met him like 30 minutes before that and now we are family or something! She has invited him to Christmas at my grandfather's house too. It is just kind of weird.


----------



## athena87

Well the frer was a bfn and Im spotting more now. My boobs still hurt and I'm very nauseous, but I'm not holding out much hope even though I'm only 10 dpo.


----------



## nlb

Ok so I decided to take a just for the heck of it. And this is what I got. A :BFP:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dragonfly26

What!?! How exciting!!! Yay nlb! Must have been the not really trying that worked!


----------



## nlb

It must have been . I am so excited . I called my husband at work. I couldn't wait. We are not going to tell anyone till I see the dr. And I hope we can tell at Christmas .im also a little scared because of last time


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> athena, those sound like good signs!
> 
> Misscalais, I am so sorry to hear that you are back in the hospital. I hope Jan gets here quickly so you can get some relief :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to change the subject, but I have to rant a minute and I know y'all will understand how I feel. Jesse graduates on Saturday and of course we are all thrilled! My mom will be coming back from my grandfather's to attend the ceremony and I asked if Ally could spend the night with her so we could go out with friends to celebrate and she was glad to. Then last night she asked me if her "friend" could come to graduation. I think I have told y'all about him before and how she tried to push him on us. It caught me off guard and I sat there for a minute and then asked why he would come? I wasn't meaning to be rude, I just didn't understand. He has met us like twice and I have barely seen my mom since my grandmother passed...I just didn't get it. Then I said okay. By then she was upset. I talked to her this morning and explained that it was an important day for our family and that her "friend" isn't family and I just didn't get it. Long conversation short...I feel like a jerk now. Before she got off the phone she asked if my best friend (who is basically family) was going and bringing her new boyfriend who I have not met yet. I know what she was getting at. I told her that they would not be at graduation just dinner and drinks that night. Maybe it's unfair that I would celebrate with someone else whom I don't know and not my mom's friend. Maybe I am being awful. I feel bad :(

Thanks Hun! I'm ready to get this awful thing out of me it's taking control of my life and its not allowing me to properly enjoy this pregnancy! It's driving me nuts.
Find out the gender on Wednesday though I'm very much looking forward to seeing bub :)
I wouldn't feel bad, I would have been the same. I mean after all you barely know the guy and he'll be there at a graduation of someone do doesn't know lol I'm sure your mum will be fine x


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Ok so I decided to take a just for the heck of it. And this is what I got. A :BFP:

HOLY SHIT NLB! Congratulations! That's so, so, so awesome! See this no trying business really does work wonders lol!!!! 
:happydance: I'm so happy for you!
Ill pray really hard for you that this is your sticky bean and that everything will go smoothly.
It's always scary after MC even at almost 18 weeks its still at the back of my mind.
What CD are you seems you don't really how DPO?


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls something is going in with this thread. I've seemed to have missed quite a few pages here and there I'm not sure why but some don't pop up. So if I haven't written to some things it's because I haven't seen it. I would have missed nlb BFP if I hadn't of replied to cjgirl because it didn't even show this page. How frustrating!
Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well.
Athena where are you at this month with your cycle? I hope all is going well for you.
I'm so looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I decided to take a just for the heck of it. And this is what I got. A :BFP:
> 
> HOLY SHIT NLB! Congratulations! That's so, so, so awesome! See this no trying business really does work wonders lol!!!!
> :happydance: I'm so happy for you!
> Ill pray really hard for you that this is your sticky bean and that everything will go smoothly.
> It's always scary after MC even at almost 18 weeks its still at the back of my mind.
> What CD are you seems you don't really how DPO?Click to expand...

I am cd29. We are very excited


----------



## Misscalais

That's so awesome Hun! I'm very excited for you and can't wait to see you go through this pregnancy and get a sweet bubba at the end. Very happy for you.


----------



## athena87

Congrats nlb!!!

I had the shittiest birthday ever. Af started, had to go to a cookie swap and a tacky sweater party. Was talking to a friend about my situation and she basically said it took us 4 years to get pregnant so suck it up, but she already had one child so it's not exactly the same. She's sweet, but she's what I like to call a one-upper, you tell a story and she's got to tell one better. Doesn't matter what it is or she's done everything you talk about or she will tell you how she did it better. I drank way too much even though it wasn't all that much, but when you haven't really drank in a while it hits you hard. When we came home I was really upset and dh held me while I cried and cried because I really thought this was our month and it's not and it just sucks. So I had a pity party and it didn't make me feel one lick better. I've really been struggling lately. I've tried to give it to God, but it's really hard.


----------



## nlb

Athina I'm do sorry about af and your friend. I pray you get a bfp soon. If you need us we are here for you.


----------



## athena87

Thanks nlb :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Congrats nlb!!!
> 
> I had the shittiest birthday ever. Af started, had to go to a cookie swap and a tacky sweater party. Was talking to a friend about my situation and she basically said it took us 4 years to get pregnant so suck it up, but she already had one child so it's not exactly the same. She's sweet, but she's what I like to call a one-upper, you tell a story and she's got to tell one better. Doesn't matter what it is or she's done everything you talk about or she will tell you how she did it better. I drank way too much even though it wasn't all that much, but when you haven't really drank in a while it hits you hard. When we came home I was really upset and dh held me while I cried and cried because I really thought this was our month and it's not and it just sucks. So I had a pity party and it didn't make me feel one lick better. I've really been struggling lately. I've tried to give it to God, but it's really hard.

I'm sorry she was so insensitive to you, and I'm sorry AF came! Lots and lots of hugs to you Hun. And also a huge happy birthday to you :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww, Athena I'm sorry your birthday was shitty. I know exactly what your talking about with the one uppers, nothing worse than that especially when your hurting. Oh and happy belated birthday! Wish is could have been better.


----------



## CJGirl

OH MY GOSH NLB! I was so busy with graduation I didn't get on here! I am so happy for you!!!! So not trying and sending husbands for testing seems to be what works lol :happydance:


----------



## nlb

So I went today for my blood test and it came back as positive and all my levels look great. I go back on wend for another blood test to make sure the levels are rising. My first ob apt will be on the 30th


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Congrats nlb!!!
> 
> I had the shittiest birthday ever. Af started, had to go to a cookie swap and a tacky sweater party. Was talking to a friend about my situation and she basically said it took us 4 years to get pregnant so suck it up, but she already had one child so it's not exactly the same. She's sweet, but she's what I like to call a one-upper, you tell a story and she's got to tell one better. Doesn't matter what it is or she's done everything you talk about or she will tell you how she did it better. I drank way too much even though it wasn't all that much, but when you haven't really drank in a while it hits you hard. When we came home I was really upset and dh held me while I cried and cried because I really thought this was our month and it's not and it just sucks. So I had a pity party and it didn't make me feel one lick better. I've really been struggling lately. I've tried to give it to God, but it's really hard.

I'm so sorry athena :hugs: I wish we all lived closer together! We could hang out and drink and talk about it all! People really do not realize how they come off sometimes. She did not consider your feelings before saying that. I had a girl say that to me. She had been trying for like 3 years and had been on all kinds of treatments. I was so understanding and she was understanding towards me and then she got pregnant. Immediately she forgot what trying was like or something and I was being ridiculous. She once said to me, well maybe you didn't ovulate this month, it's not a big deal. Really?! I will be praying for you.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, that is great to hear! 

misscalais, I can't wait to find out the gender. Are you going to make us wait until Christmas to find out too? I don't know if I can wait!


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
No I won't make you wait lol we are team blue again for the 3rd time lol he looks perfect :)


----------



## athena87

Aww I was hoping you'd get a girl this time. Will this be your last or do you think you'll try again?


----------



## nlb

Awe a boy again. Congrats. I love boys


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! How exciting. I seen your post and flew on here to see if you posted, lol. Congratulations. Did you pick a name?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Aww I was hoping you'd get a girl this time. Will this be your last or do you think you'll try again?

Lol me too but no matter. :)
And no way this is the absolute last my body doesn't agree with pregnancy and we'd probably have another boy :haha: we'd have to up grade everything for a 4th and we just can't afford that with one wage. I'd still love a girl and maybe a few years down the track depending on where we are financially I'm thinking I'd like to do a long term fostering of a girl maybe :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Awe a boy again. Congrats. I love boys

Thanks Hun, i agree boys are great.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! How exciting. I seen your post and flew on here to see if you posted, lol. Congratulations. Did you pick a name?

Thank you :)
Lol not really we can't really agree on any. We both like Jett but I'm not in love with it. I've decided I want to give him two middle names. The 2nd middle name I want to be Warren after my pop but want to give him a cutesy middle name as well cause Warren is sooooo old school lol


----------



## dragonfly26

We did two middle names for Jaynie. Jaynie Ann Lee. Ann for my sister and mom and Lee for my fil.


----------



## CJGirl

Congrats Misscalais! So exciting! Sorry you will be surrounded by boys all the time ;)


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone doing?


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> How is everyone doing?

Im doing good. I went for another blood test today and the nurse said we want the hcg levels to in crease by at least 60% in the past 2 days. On wed. it was 420 and today it is 1480 so it did a lot more than 60%. very excited about that. we have our ultrasound on the 30th. How have you been.I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## athena87

That's a big jump nlb, maybe you're having twins.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> That's a big jump nlb, maybe you're having twins.

That would be pretty nice but twins don't run in the family. How have you been athena


----------



## athena87

I'm ok just kind of waiting and hoping to ovulate on my own. I ordered more Clomid but it takes a few weeks to get here.


----------



## CJGirl

Wow nlb, that is great that your numbers look so good!

athena, FX that you ovulate on your own!

Nothing to report here really. I did awesome today at Academy with some latent fingerprint comparisons and I think I impressed my instructor who is a latent print examiner at Dallas PD so that is good for the possibility of a job in the future. Changing the subject, but the other morning I had a dream that the girl from my FB that has to post at minimum 3 times about her baby per day joined our discussion :/ It was a super weird feeling and I was nice to her on here in my dream, but I was thinking, why are you invading this part of my life! I think it might be time to hide her posts. Her baby will come a month before mine would have and I can't take it. I just connect her to losing mine for some reason. Anyways, I hope everyone has a great Christmas! Misscalais, it looks like you are having a good time camping. I almost wish the weather were like that here at Christmas time!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls I'm excited to do our reveal on chrissy day.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing good. I went for another blood test today and the nurse said we want the hcg levels to in crease by at least 60% in the past 2 days. On wed. it was 420 and today it is 1480 so it did a lot more than 60%. very excited about that. we have our ultrasound on the 30th. How have you been.I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas.

That's fantastic!
Will be looking forward to hearing about how your scan goes :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Wow nlb, that is great that your numbers look so good!
> 
> athena, FX that you ovulate on your own!
> 
> Nothing to report here really. I did awesome today at Academy with some latent fingerprint comparisons and I think I impressed my instructor who is a latent print examiner at Dallas PD so that is good for the possibility of a job in the future. Changing the subject, but the other morning I had a dream that the girl from my FB that has to post at minimum 3 times about her baby per day joined our discussion :/ It was a super weird feeling and I was nice to her on here in my dream, but I was thinking, why are you invading this part of my life! I think it might be time to hide her posts. Her baby will come a month before mine would have and I can't take it. I just connect her to losing mine for some reason. Anyways, I hope everyone has a great Christmas! Misscalais, it looks like you are having a good time camping. I almost wish the weather were like that here at Christmas time!

We are having a brilliant ( but tiring ) time lol my boys are so full on and this baby is sucking all my energy as it is lol but it's super fun and the boys are having such a fun time. I got sunburnt yesterday for like the 1st time since last chrissy it hurts lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb those numbers are great! I am so excited for you!
Athena, hope you ovulate and this is your cycle for a bfp. Has your dh been taking any supplements or anything?
Cjgirl, that's awesome! How long until you graduate? That would be nice if it leads to a job :)
Misscalais, what are you doing for the reveal? I to wish it was warm here for Christmas, although I suppose it's nice to have the snow. Glad the boys are having a good time, is this their first camping trip? 

We will be hosting Christmas. Doing ham and stuffed shells (which I'll make ahead of time) so should be able to relax a little, but doubt it, lol. I can't wait for dd1 to wake up Christmas morning, this will be the first year she really gets it, it's so exciting!!! I hope you all have a merry Christmas!


----------



## nlb

I tooky son to the polar express this passed Saturday. We had the best time. He told me he loved when Santa gave him the bell. When we were waiting to board the train he started to rub my stomach. And when I asked him what he was doing he said I was just trying to feel the baby. Lol he is so sweet because we are not even showing.
We got home last night and he wanted to spend the night at my aunts house. She called me about 2 hours after I dropped him off and side he was throwing up. Poor baby got the stomach bug.


----------



## dragonfly26

I seen your pics on fb, looks like such a fun thing to do! I hope ds gets better before Christmas!


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly dh just started taking fertilaid. It's only cd 10. Fxed, ov tests haven't gotten darker yet.


----------



## Misscalais

So girls how is everyone doing?
I hope you all had a great chrissy, we had a few dramas but other then that had a good time. I had a gallbladder attack the other night which was awful! 
20 weeks half way! Can't believe it, I'm SO un organised and really need to start buying this little boy some clothes etc.


----------



## nlb

Misscalais we had a great Christmas. Just busy. My ds got the entire toy store I think. Lol! I was feel nauseated all day. But still enjoyed seeing everyone. Then took my son to play putt putt and eat dinner for his 5th birthday. Still can't believe he is 5 now. And then we came to the deer lease for the weekend. We are coming home today. 
I hope your gal bladder gets better soon. When is the surgery? I saw your 20 week pic. It looks cute I love the bump. 
Athena how have you been doing? Any positive opk yet


----------



## nlb

We go for our first ob check up tomorrow at 10:00. Very excited. I hope. We get to see the heart beat. We. Will be 6 weeks 3 days we think.


----------



## dragonfly26

Glad you had fun camping, are you home now? That darn gallbladder! When does it come out? And you look frat for 20 weeks, such a cute bump. 
Nlb how exciting for your appointment! Can't wait to hear about it :) it's crazy how they grow up so fast. Will he start kindergarten next year then?


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Glad you had fun camping, are you home now? That darn gallbladder! When does it come out? And you look frat for 20 weeks, such a cute bump.
> Nlb how exciting for your appointment! Can't wait to hear about it :) it's crazy how they grow up so fast. Will he start kindergarten next year then?

Yes he will start in august. Right around the time the baby will be due. I hope I don't miss his first day of school.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Misscalais we had a great Christmas. Just busy. My ds got the entire toy store I think. Lol! I was feel nauseated all day. But still enjoyed seeing everyone. Then took my son to play putt putt and eat dinner for his 5th birthday. Still can't believe he is 5 now. And then we came to the deer lease for the weekend. We are coming home today.
> I hope your gal bladder gets better soon. When is the surgery? I saw your 20 week pic. It looks cute I love the bump.
> Athena how have you been doing? Any positive opk yet

That's great Hun sounds like you've had a good time, yeah the nausea is tough at times hey lol
I hope your OB appt goes well, how exciting! We seen bubs heart beat at 6+1 so I'm sure you'll get to as well I bet you are super excited for that part :)
I'm meant to be getting it out at the end of next month but it just depends on how busy the surgeon gets seems I'm a public and not private patient.
I can't believe I'm 20 weeks already bump is really starting to pop out now. Lots of movement which is fantastic :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Glad you had fun camping, are you home now? That darn gallbladder! When does it come out? And you look frat for 20 weeks, such a cute bump.
> Nlb how exciting for your appointment! Can't wait to hear about it :) it's crazy how they grow up so fast. Will he start kindergarten next year then?

Thanks Hun :) no we are at mums for a few days until just after new year then heading back home. 
Hopefully gallbladder comes out next month I truly can't wait.


----------



## nlb

We went to the dr today and we are 6 weeks 2 days. He said everything looks great and is just where it needs to be. We got to see the heart beat. The heart rate was 113. I go backbin 2 weeks for another ultrasound. My appt is on the 14th.


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! I'm glad you go to see the heart beat, it's such a great feeling!


----------



## Misscalais

So awesome Hun! I'm so happy for you, your pic on Facebook is so cute! And heart bear sounds fantastic for so early :)


----------



## nlb

It was a big relief to see the heartbeat. It made me feel like everything was going to be ok


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy New Year ladies! I hope 2014 brings you and your families health and happiness!!!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> It was a big relief to see the heartbeat. It made me feel like everything was going to be ok

It definitely helps :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Happy New Year ladies! I hope 2014 brings you and your families health and happiness!!!

You too Hun! So glad 2013 is OVER!
Hoping that 2014 is amazing.


----------



## nlb

Happy new year girls


----------



## nlb

So my SIL called me today and told me she was pregnant also. Her DD is about 2 weeks after mine. I'm so excited for her and my brother.


----------



## Misscalais

You too Hun!
Wow that's so awesome! Congrats to your brother and sil!


----------



## nlb

Athena. How are you doing this month so far


----------



## athena87

I'm on day 5 of Clomid so still waiting to ovulate.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey girls! Happy New Year! I hope everyone has had a good holiday! Sorry I have been out of the loop, but we have been back and forth between here and College Station and Austin for the past 2 weeks. I go back to school tonight and back to work Monday :( It has been nice having a break.

nlb, I am so glad everything looks good and you got to see the heartbeat! It was exciting to see the pic on FB.

misscalais, I hope your gallbladder doesn't give you much more trouble before they can take it out. Your FB pic of your bump was so cute!

athena, I hope you o soon! I will be sending positive thoughts your way!

dragonfly, I graduate from the academy April 6th. Not too much longer. After our last trip to Austin I think DH would like me to get a job there. He loves it. I do too, but I haven't lived anywhere but here really. Well a few years in Oklahoma, but I was born here and have lived here 30 years of my life. It would be scary to have such a big change, but who knows. It will be a while before that is even a possibility.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm on day 5 of Clomid so still waiting to ovulate.

Hope you O soon Hun :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hey girls! Happy New Year! I hope everyone has had a good holiday! Sorry I have been out of the loop, but we have been back and forth between here and College Station and Austin for the past 2 weeks. I go back to school tonight and back to work Monday :( It has been nice having a break.
> 
> nlb, I am so glad everything looks good and you got to see the heartbeat! It was exciting to see the pic on FB.
> 
> misscalais, I hope your gallbladder doesn't give you much more trouble before they can take it out. Your FB pic of your bump was so cute!
> 
> athena, I hope you o soon! I will be sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> dragonfly, I graduate from the academy April 6th. Not too much longer. After our last trip to Austin I think DH would like me to get a job there. He loves it. I do too, but I haven't lived anywhere but here really. Well a few years in Oklahoma, but I was born here and have lived here 30 years of my life. It would be scary to have such a big change, but who knows. It will be a while before that is even a possibility.

Sounds like you've been super busy.
Thanks, I ended up in hospital again Saturday night was one of the worst attacks I've had yet I couldn't even sit down. I've got really low potassium levels as well so had to have a bag of IV potassium. My gallbladder feels inflamed to me I just want them to take it out already, surgeon told me the 21st but hospital said with in 3 months of booking date, so if they don't get me in before 26 weeks I don't get the operation till 6 weeks PP. If I have to wait till them I'm going to lose my shit. Each attack gets worse and is taking me days to recover from :(


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl have you read pretty little liars deadly book 14 yet? It came out in December.


----------



## nlb

Hope everyone is doing well.

Athena I hope you o soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## nlb

So I am kind of frustrated. We are supposed to go to Great Wolf lodge again in July but I will be going into the 9th month when we go. My husband asked his mom and sister if we could change the date earlier in the summer or spring break or something. His sister said no that they cant change it because of her husbands work schedule. Now he is a school principal and I know that out of the whole summer that is not his only week off. I don't drought that he will have to work some during the summer but I know he will have more time off. So I told them that is fine just take us off the list for going. I don't feel comfortable traveling that close to Delivery. I also told my husband I am tired of having to plan all of our vacations around his sisters schedule. And that we should make our own plans for a family Vacation with just me him and my son. I feel like they are being inconsiderate. Am I over reacting? Be Honest.


----------



## athena87

Nlb my husband is a teacher and principals here get maybe two weeks off the whole summer for vacation, so she could be telling the truth. I don't see the problem with you having your own vacation unless you like going with the whole family.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl have you read pretty little liars deadly book 14 yet? It came out in December.

I got it for Christmas from my brother and I just finished it a couple of days ago. Have you read it yet? It is sooooo good! I did not see the ending coming at all!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, I'm so sorry you had another attack :( I hope you don't end up having to wait. I can't imagine being in that much pain without a something being done quickly.

nlb, I don' t think you are over reacting at all. I wouldn't want to always work around other people's schedules for vacation either. It doesn't seem fair. They should work around yours sometimes too if y'all always vacation together. If they can't I would just plan something of your own for sure.


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I just finished it last night. It was sooo good. The whole time I was reading it I was thinking how are they going to get out of this murder. I didn't see it coming. I wonder what's wrong with Ali. They said she was sickly.


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Cjgirl I just finished it last night. It was sooo good. The whole time I was reading it I was thinking how are they going to get out of this murder. I didn't see it coming. I wonder what's wrong with Ali. They said she was sickly.

I think she has just been hiding out so long that she looks awful. Maybe she is sick though or something. I have no idea where they will go next with the story. I am wondering if the show is going to have Ali come back and us find out about Courtney and all since it hasn't taken the same path as the books so far. I haven't seen any of season 4 except for some of the first one. I found a way to watch them online since I don't have anything, but Netflix and can't wait for the season to end and post on there.


----------



## athena87

Do you mean like they'll just have Ali really be alive without a twin? I think they will have a courtney. But your right it is way different than the books. I'm waiting for it to be on netflix also. When it is, I will try to start recording season 5 so I can watch it ASAP.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> So I am kind of frustrated. We are supposed to go to Great Wolf lodge again in July but I will be going into the 9th month when we go. My husband asked his mom and sister if we could change the date earlier in the summer or spring break or something. His sister said no that they cant change it because of her husbands work schedule. Now he is a school principal and I know that out of the whole summer that is not his only week off. I don't drought that he will have to work some during the summer but I know he will have more time off. So I told them that is fine just take us off the list for going. I don't feel comfortable traveling that close to Delivery. I also told my husband I am tired of having to plan all of our vacations around his sisters schedule. And that we should make our own plans for a family Vacation with just me him and my son. I feel like they are being inconsiderate. Am I over reacting? Be Honest.

What a pain, just have your own holiday with just you guys. After all it will be your last one before becoming a family of 4. :)


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Do you mean like they'll just have Ali really be alive without a twin? I think they will have a courtney. But your right it is way different than the books. I'm waiting for it to be on netflix also. When it is, I will try to start recording season 5 so I can watch it ASAP.

No I think if they go with Ali being alive Courtney has to be in it because she is the dead one. I just wasn't sure they would even have Ali be alive since the show is so different from the books. I think red coat may be Ali. You can watch season 4 on megashare.com.


----------



## CJGirl

How is everyone? athena, I hope you figured out the website. I forgot that you have to type it in that way and not just go to megashare


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> How is everyone? athena, I hope you figured out the website. I forgot that you have to type it in that way and not just go to megashare

Bored! Lol, hubby is at work today. I have a tonne of housework to do that I really just don't want to do. I've got a head ache so shouldn't be on my phone. Hanging for a coffee which I can't have :( had a skim decaf one the other day and it was heaven! Stupid gallbladder :-/ still waiting to see when my op will be.
Kids go back to day care 2 days a week next week and they will be in the same room, so that's going to be interesting lol!


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais said:


> CJGirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone? athena, I hope you figured out the website. I forgot that you have to type it in that way and not just go to megashare
> 
> Bored! Lol, hubby is at work today. I have a tonne of housework to do that I really just don't want to do. I've got a head ache so shouldn't be on my phone. Hanging for a coffee which I can't have :( had a skim decaf one the other day and it was heaven! Stupid gallbladder :-/ still waiting to see when my op will be.
> Kids go back to day care 2 days a week next week and they will be in the same room, so that's going to be interesting lol!Click to expand...

I have been avoiding most of the housework all week lol I'm sorry you can't have things that you want because of your gall bladder :( It is so hard when you crave things you can't have!


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> How is everyone? athena, I hope you figured out the website. I forgot that you have to type it in that way and not just go to megashare

Im doing ok. Ive been sleeping a lot. and have had little cramps. I go Tuesday for another U/S. Kind of nervous but excited too. Just ready to get out of the first trimester. This trimester makes me nervous.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> I have been avoiding most of the housework all week lol I'm sorry you can't have things that you want because of your gall bladder :( It is so hard when you crave things you can't have!

I hate house work its a pain in the butt. When I get rick I'm hiring a cleaner lol!


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Im doing ok. Ive been sleeping a lot. and have had little cramps. I go Tuesday for another U/S. Kind of nervous but excited too. Just ready to get out of the first trimester. This trimester makes me nervous.

I've had cramps right throughout this time. And I agree 1st tri is scary and seems to go forever. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, I know the first trimester is so scary, but before you know it the second one will be here and you can feel some relief from the worry. I hope everything is going well and you are able to get a lot of rest :)

misscalais, if I could afford to pay someone to clean I definitely would! Our house isn't even that big, but when I have time to clean I always want to do something else! lol I have been doing laundry all day today :/

Last night I had a dream that all of you got together and I couldn't come. The pictures of it were on FB and I was so sad that I couldn't be there! If we ever had that chance in reality I wouldn't miss it!


----------



## dragonfly26

Ugh, I always feel buried in house work! I'll take a cleaner too! Oh and a cook! I would love to cook if I had the time, but the kiddos are always super crabby right around that time and I feel like I make the same stuff all the time. 
Nlb, can't wait to hear about your appointment. 
Cjgirl, that would be awesome if we could all get together in reality! I wouldn't miss it either. Are you still doing the boot camp? 
Athena how have you been. I love the pic of your cat you posted on fb, so darn sweet!


----------



## athena87

Thanks dragonfly I think I just ovulated. So I'm 2 dpo today we bd'd for 4 days straight so i should be good.


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! Hoping and praying you get you bfp! 

I have been just utterly exhausted lately! Jaynie as been sleeping much better only waking once for the last week or so. She has been in her own room for about a month now. I am working on getting Jillyan potty trained I never thought she would be in diapers this long. She turns 3 the end of March. I always heard girls are easier but I tell you this is no easy task! I know she knows when she has to go as over the summer she would get out of the pool to go but she was just refusing to go on the potty. I tried everything!!! Finally since Friday she has been in underwear through the days and has been doing great, but wouldn't go on her own I would have to bring her in there every 20 minutes. Finally today she has been on her own. Woohoo! Still won't poop though :( I'm just glad she is finally wanting to go and doing so well. So that's pretty much all that's been new with me.


----------



## athena87

Have you tried rewarding her when she goes on her own? When they are at that age a sticker would suffice. I was a 2 yr old preschool teacher for 3 yrs so I've done my fair share of potty training. One thing I learned is pull-ups are pointless, they aren't much different than diapers and the kids that potty trained the quickest were the ones that switched to underwear once they had gone in the potty.


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> nlb, I know the first trimester is so scary, but before you know it the second one will be here and you can feel some relief from the worry. I hope everything is going well and you are able to get a lot of rest :)
> 
> misscalais, if I could afford to pay someone to clean I definitely would! Our house isn't even that big, but when I have time to clean I always want to do something else! lol I have been doing laundry all day today :/
> 
> Last night I had a dream that all of you got together and I couldn't come. The pictures of it were on FB and I was so sad that I couldn't be there! If we ever had that chance in reality I wouldn't miss it!

Oooh lol that would be awful if we all met and you couldn't come. 
Would be nice if we all got the opportunity to meet. Hubby wants to go to America one day so it could be possible lol :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Ugh, I always feel buried in house work! I'll take a cleaner too! Oh and a cook! I would love to cook if I had the time, but the kiddos are always super crabby right around that time and I feel like I make the same stuff all the time.
> Nlb, can't wait to hear about your appointment.
> Cjgirl, that would be awesome if we could all get together in reality! I wouldn't miss it either. Are you still doing the boot camp?
> Athena how have you been. I love the pic of your cat you posted on fb, so darn sweet!

Yes I'd also hire a cook :) I'm a pretty bad cook lol and always cook the same things. I'm not very cultured in food, in the holidays my sister was making all sorts of yummy foods was good :)


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Thanks dragonfly I think I just ovulated. So I'm 2 dpo today we bd'd for 4 days straight so i should be good.

Fingers crossed super tight for you this month Hun!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! Hoping and praying you get you bfp!
> 
> I have been just utterly exhausted lately! Jaynie as been sleeping much better only waking once for the last week or so. She has been in her own room for about a month now. I am working on getting Jillyan potty trained I never thought she would be in diapers this long. She turns 3 the end of March. I always heard girls are easier but I tell you this is no easy task! I know she knows when she has to go as over the summer she would get out of the pool to go but she was just refusing to go on the potty. I tried everything!!! Finally since Friday she has been in underwear through the days and has been doing great, but wouldn't go on her own I would have to bring her in there every 20 minutes. Finally today she has been on her own. Woohoo! Still won't poop though :( I'm just glad she is finally wanting to go and doing so well. So that's pretty much all that's been new with me.

Eli wasnt TT until just after 3. Seth was 2 lol
He just wasnt interested but he one day decided he wanted to do wees and we went from there. He's done really well and even in undies at night time now :) some kids just take a bit longer. I was fully trained before my older sister was and we are 21 months apart :) 
She'll get it, I have to admit I hate TT. I've found it one of the most frustrating parts of parenting so far lol oh and for poos, try putting some toilet paper in the toilet before she goes so it doesn't splash on her bum when she goes. That's what scares them a lot of the time.
Glad bub is sleeping better for you, she's growing up so fast.


----------



## athena87

I'm 5 dpo and I started using the progesterone cream. I hope this is it. I'm pretty sure I ovulated from both ovaries this cycle. So I had more of a chance.


----------



## CJGirl

FX for you athena! It would be great if you ovulated on both sides! When are you going to test?

dragonfly, I never went back to boot camp after I lost the baby. I don't have the time or money now, but I miss it. I tried everything when I was potty training Ally and she just wouldn't use the potty all the time, but when I took her and she went in the potty I would give her a plastic ring (I had done stickers but that wasn't enough after a while for me to even get her on the potty). One day she said to me that she didn't need her diaper any more and she wanted panties. She put them on and never looked back. No accidents and no bed wetting. Sometimes they just want it on their own terms lol I was the same way. 

School started Monday so I have been swamped at work! I have a had a few moments of sadness since my would-be due date is almost here.


----------



## CJGirl

Misscalais, if you do visit America, Texas is the state to visit! ;) I am a little bias of course!


----------



## nlb

How is everyone doing. Athena how are you this cycle?


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm 5 dpo and I started using the progesterone cream. I hope this is it. I'm pretty sure I ovulated from both ovaries this cycle. So I had more of a chance.

Fingers crossed tight for you!!!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Misscalais, if you do visit America, Texas is the state to visit! ;) I am a little bias of course!

Lol I'd love to visit Texas :)


----------



## nlb

Athena I am praying for you. I pray this is your cycle. FX for you girl. 

Cjgirl your not bias. Texas is a great state. Lol


----------



## athena87

Tennessee isn't so bad either lol. I'm 7 dpo now and my chart is pretty awesome.


----------



## Misscalais

Is that where you live Hun? 
Glad your chart is looking awesome! Half way through the tww :)


----------



## nlb

I've me er been to Tennessee but I heard it was really pretty there.


----------



## athena87

Yes misscalais it's where I live.

Nlb it is pretty, especially the mountains.


----------



## dragonfly26

I think you should visit Illinois, lol. How are you all doing today? 
We finally got our backsplash up on the kitchen, woohoo! We ended up paying someone to do it. They are here grouting it now, yay! I'll post a pic when they are done. It has made a huge difference. My mom and dad came and babysat the girls last night. I had them in bed before they am so they just pretty much came and relaxed at my house :) first night out since having Jaynie. We went to Olive Garden with some friends. Had a really good time. Had a good meal, some good wine, with good company :) it was much needed!


----------



## CJGirl

How are things going athena? How many dpo are you now?

Misscalais, I will be praying that your surgery goes well and gives you some relief! :hugs:

dragonfly, it sounds like you had a great night out! It is nice to get out sometimes with friends. Ally went to her first slumber party last night. I was nervous, but it was only a few streets over and we did get to go over to my brother's house and play a game with some friends. It was fun. Al did fine and stayed all night. She was exhausted this morning though! lol they stayed up late!


----------



## athena87

Omg I got a bfp
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dragonfly26

Omg Athena!!! Woohoo!!! How many dpo are you!?! YAY!!!


----------



## CJGirl

athena87 said:


> Omg I got a bfp

OMG ATHENA! That is a great line! I was leaving my office walking down the hall and looked at my phone and saw this and just stopped and turned around and came right back because I felt like I needed the computer to reply on and not my phone! I probably looked like a crazy person, but I don't care! I am soooooo happy for you!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## athena87

I'm 10 dpo


----------



## dragonfly26

So awesome! That's a great line, I didn't even need to enlarge the pic to see. I'm so freaking excited for you!


----------



## athena87

I'm excited and nervous and a little bit of everything right now. Than you guys. Ahhhh I'm pregnant. This is so crazy.


----------



## nlb

Omg Athena I am so happy for you. That line looks awesome! Congrats. :)


----------



## athena87

Thanks nlb. My estimated due date is October 4 based on my ovulation date.


----------



## nlb

Oh that is so exciting. I pray you have a safe and healthy pregnancy. Our babies will be 2 months apart.


----------



## athena87

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nlb

Yay it's getting darker that is a good thing. Congrats did you tall dh


----------



## athena87

Yea lol I ran into the living room as soon as I saw the line and handed it to him. He said he didn't see it then was like oh wait. I turned on his phone flashlight and he was like its positive :)


----------



## nlb

Awe that is sweet. Did you make a dr appt yet


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay!! Great line :) like nlb said did you make an appointment? They might not do anything until after you have officially missed af, but worth calling.


----------



## athena87

I did I have an appt for next week. They just asked when my last period was but I'm going to have to tell them I ovulated late. So i can at least go to confirm.


----------



## nlb

Let use know how the appt goes. I am so excited for you


----------



## CJGirl

Can't wait to hear how the appointment goes!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats again Athena! So awesome! I just read that you were using progesterone cream make sure you keep using that and let your Dr know you are using it just incase you have a drop when you stop using it. 
Can't wait to see how your 1st appointment goes. Very, very happy for you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## athena87

I took this this morning :) it makes it feel so much more real.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

Awesome! Nothing beats seeing the word pregnant, I am so happy for you. 
Misscalais, how was surgery? Are you feeling any better? Did they say how soon you'll be able to notice ie, being able to eat what you want with no side effects?


----------



## nlb

so i told my 5 year old that it was going to be cold tonight and tomorrow and that there will be a lot of ice so we had to stay home tomorrow. He got so worried and told me that if we can't go anywhere and the ice will be outside that we will starve because we cant go to the store to get food and there wont be anything to eat. lol I guess he didn't open the fridge. So I had to send my dh to the store tonight so he wouldn't be worried anymore.


----------



## dragonfly26

Lol, how cute. It's been so freaking cold here I hate leaving the house! And once again it's suppose to be -40 with windchill next week again! Ugh I am so over winter, bring on spring!!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I took this this morning :) it makes it feel so much more real.

So awesome! Love, love, love seeing that!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Awesome! Nothing beats seeing the word pregnant, I am so happy for you.
> Misscalais, how was surgery? Are you feeling any better? Did they say how soon you'll be able to notice ie, being able to eat what you want with no side effects?

Surgery went well, recovery harder then I thought it was going to be lol! I'm sure it wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't pregnant. I can't lay down so I've been sleeping in the recliner and propped up with like 8 pillows in bed. Hopefully won't be too much longer till I stop hurting. I stopped pain meds on the 2nd day cause I feel like baby has been drugged up non stop since 10 weeks. They say you can go back to eating normally right away but I don't believe that lol ill slowly introduce a few things, I ate bacon last night and it was like heaven in my mouth :haha: but I still couldn't eat it without worrying. Apparently you can still get 'ghost' attacks or if you have some stones left in the liver/pancreas/bile duct you can have an attack. But hopefully there's nothing left in me.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> so i told my 5 year old that it was going to be cold tonight and tomorrow and that there will be a lot of ice so we had to stay home tomorrow. He got so worried and told me that if we can't go anywhere and the ice will be outside that we will starve because we cant go to the store to get food and there wont be anything to eat. lol I guess he didn't open the fridge. So I had to send my dh to the store tonight so he wouldn't be worried anymore.

Oh bless his little heart that's so cute! It's amazing how their minds work.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena how are you feeling? Any symptoms?
Misscalais, I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must be. It's bad enough when your just pregnany let alone a surgery. Lol, about the bacon, hopefully you don't have left over stone or ghost attacks.
Nlb, how are you? Seen your us pic? So cute, looking like a little baby :) what are you hoping for? 
Cjgirl, how have you been? Super busy at work/school?


----------



## CJGirl

athena, love seeing those words :) It does make it more real.

misscalais, I am sorry you are in so much pain, but hopefully the attacks will be gone! Love seeing your belly pics on FB :)

nlb, has it gotten any warmer there today? I can't believe y'all had ice and we didn't! It did get down to 11 on like Thursday and has been in the 30s, but today it has warmed up a bit and is pretty nice out. 

dragonfly, I have been super busy and it will only get worse next week, but it is nice being busy. Almost every night this week I have had a dream that the doctors made a mistake and the baby is still here and will be born on his/her due date :( In my dreams I can feel the movement and last night at the end of my dream the baby was born and was a boy with lots of dark hair like his daddy and I was just in awe of him. I could not believe he was ours and actually here and that such a horrible mistake had been made. I hope the dreams subside soon and I don't feel so sad. 

Happier news, although I didn't do as well as I would have liked I passed my Forensic Photography exam yesterday with an 88, so one more certificate out of the way :)


----------



## athena87

Dragonfly I get nauseous from certain smells and if I'm hungry or if what I eat doesn't sit well. I'm gassy and my boobs are so sore. I'm craving lots of cheesy things :)

Thanks everyone we are so excited and can't wait to tell our families. We are gonna wait for the first ultrasound to tell them.
Q


----------



## dragonfly26

Ah yes the first trimester fun! I unfortunately didn't have any good aversions w/dd1 and ate my way out of morning sickness and gain an extreme amount of weight. With dd2 I loved fruit and cream of wheat and still some how managed to gain a ton :( currently trying to motivate myself to lose it, lol. I'm so excited for you! When will your first us be?


----------



## athena87

I don't know yet I should find out at the appt.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Athena how are you feeling? Any symptoms?
> Misscalais, I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must be. It's bad enough when your just pregnany let alone a surgery. Lol, about the bacon, hopefully you don't have left over stone or ghost attacks.
> Nlb, how are you? Seen your us pic? So cute, looking like a little baby :) what are you hoping for?
> Cjgirl, how have you been? Super busy at work/school?

I'm doing well. I've had a lot of ms but have only gotten sick once so far. I'm just ready for the second trimester so I can have my energy back. I am hoping for a girl but my dh doesn't care because it is his first. But as long as it is healthy we will be happy. If it's a boy we will name him Connor Allen and if it's a girl Elizabeth ann


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> athena, love seeing those words :) It does make it more real.
> 
> misscalais, I am sorry you are in so much pain, but hopefully the attacks will be gone! Love seeing your belly pics on FB :)
> 
> nlb, has it gotten any warmer there today? I can't believe y'all had ice and we didn't! It did get down to 11 on like Thursday and has been in the 30s, but today it has warmed up a bit and is pretty nice out.
> 
> dragonfly, I have been super busy and it will only get worse next week, but it is nice being busy. Almost every night this week I have had a dream that the doctors made a mistake and the baby is still here and will be born on his/her due date :( In my dreams I can feel the movement and last night at the end of my dream the baby was born and was a boy with lots of dark hair like his daddy and I was just in awe of him. I could not believe he was ours and actually here and that such a horrible mistake had been made. I hope the dreams subside soon and I don't feel so sad.
> 
> Happier news, although I didn't do as well as I would have liked I passed my Forensic Photography exam yesterday with an 88, so one more certificate out of the way :)

It did get warmer I wore a tank top today because it was 65 here but tomorrow we are having another ice storm. Only in houston does it do this lol


----------



## CJGirl

nlb, love the names! I guess I am bias though since my name is Elizabeth Ann :)


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm doing well. I've had a lot of ms but have only gotten sick once so far. I'm just ready for the second trimester so I can have my energy back. I am hoping for a girl but my dh doesn't care because it is his first. But as long as it is healthy we will be happy. If it's a boy we will name him Connor Allen and if it's a girl Elizabeth ann

Omg you've got names sorted already I'm struggling so badly to pick a name :haha: 
Your bubs heartbeat has been so much higher then this little ones so I'm going to guess girl for you. I don't even believe in any of the theories but like to take a guess anyway :)
Will you be finding out the gender or having a surprise?
I so need to come up with a name already. Only one we agree on is Jett, I want Braxton ( Brax for short ) but Luke won't agree to it :-/


----------



## nlb

CJGirl said:


> nlb, love the names! I guess I am bias though since my name is Elizabeth Ann :)

Lol I didn't know that. Elizabeth is my moms name and ann is my aunts middle name


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well. I've had a lot of ms but have only gotten sick once so far. I'm just ready for the second trimester so I can have my energy back. I am hoping for a girl but my dh doesn't care because it is his first. But as long as it is healthy we will be happy. If it's a boy we will name him Connor Allen and if it's a girl Elizabeth ann
> 
> Omg you've got names sorted already I'm struggling so badly to pick a name :haha:
> Your bubs heartbeat has been so much higher then this little ones so I'm going to guess girl for you. I don't even believe in any of the theories but like to take a guess anyway :)
> Will you be finding out the gender or having a surprise?
> I so need to come up with a name already. Only one we agree on is Jett, I want Braxton ( Brax for short ) but Luke won't agree to it :-/Click to expand...

I like the name Braxton and Jett. I have a friend that her sons name is Jett. Yes we will find out the gender. I want to do a gender party


----------



## dragonfly26

Love the names nlb, your ticker doesn't show, how many weeks are you now? 10?
I like both Jett and Braxton. So tough. But I don't think you could go wrong with either :)


----------



## athena87

We have names picked too. Either savana or Sydney Catherine and for a boy Elijah Robert. Catherine is my moms middle name and Robert was my brother-in-laws name.


----------



## nlb

Athena I love those names. Are ya going to find out the gender when you can? How is everything going so far?


----------



## athena87

We are definitely going to find out the gender. We have very different plans for the nursery for each. I'm ok. I get nausea on and off but no ms yet. And I've been super crampy.


----------



## dragonfly26

Those are beautiful names Athena. My bf name is Catherine and my dh's middle name is Robert. If we would have had a boy his name would have been jack robert. After my grandpa and dh.
I can see your ticker now nlb :)


----------



## CJGirl

Love the names ladies! 

Athena, your fb picture is so pretty :) Love your hair cut.


----------



## athena87

Thanks Cjgirl I did it myself.

thank you dragonfly we wanted their names to be special. I forgot to mention Catherine has a double meaning. A friend of mine and dh's sister died in 2007 from cancer, she was only 16 yrs old. Her funeral is where we met for the first time.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. Just need hubby to agree on one lol we have Warren after my pop picked as his 2nd middle name and I like Samuel for the 1st middle name but hubby not too sure on it lol.
Nlb I love gender reveals 10 more weeks and you can find out : D Athena I like those names too. When I was a little girl I loved the name Sydney for a girl. And I just happen to live in Sydney lol! And love Elijah, Eli would have been Elijah but hubby ( as per usual ) had to be difficult and would only settle for Eli.


----------



## athena87

We'll call him Eli I'm sure, I really like Judah, but dh doesn't so Elijah it is lol


----------



## athena87

So I went to the dr. She did an u/s, if you go by my period date which they did I'd be almost 7 weeks. But I'm pretty positive I'm 4 week 4 days. I go back next Friday. I'm hoping we will see something. They're doing blood work to make sure my numbers are doubling. I'll be 5 weeks 6 days so we should see something.


----------



## nlb

athena87 said:


> So I went to the dr. She did an u/s, if you go by my period date which they did I'd be almost 7 weeks. But I'm pretty positive I'm 4 week 4 days. I go back next Friday. I'm hoping we will see something. They're doing blood work to make sure my numbers are doubling. I'll be 5 weeks 6 days so we should see something.

Did they see anything on the u/s? Keep us posted. I prey everything goes well.


----------



## athena87

No she said it was probably just too early since I got my first positive last week. She is checking my levels to make sure they are going up normally.


----------



## dragonfly26

I would be very surprised if you seen something this early. Even next week is early to see something, but will be awesome if you do. When will you get the results of the blood test?


----------



## athena87

I just got the results. It was 400 I go back tomorrow for the 2nd draw. I'll be one day shy of 6 weeks so we should see a little something next week.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> No she said it was probably just too early since I got my first positive last week. She is checking my levels to make sure they are going up normally.

Yeah too early to see anything just yet, don't be concerned it you don't see much at your next scan either but at my 6 week scan I seen gestation sac, yolk sac, teeny tiny fetal pole and HB had just started beating.
400 sounds like a good level too for how early you are :)
Keep us updated.


----------



## athena87

I should be able to see something, she said your levels have to be at least 1500 to see something. If my levels are doubling normally I'll be at well over 6000 by next Friday.


----------



## dragonfly26

When will you get the results for this round of blood?


----------



## athena87

Hopefully this afternoon. I have to call them at 3.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena did you hear back about your bloods?


----------



## athena87

I called them but they said my nurse wasn't in so I think they sent it to another,but she said they may not call til Monday. So I guess I'm waiting because they never called back.


----------



## dragonfly26

Ugh! How frustrating! Although I'm sure there is nothing to worry about :)


----------



## nlb

We ordered our baby crib and dresser today. Very excited!!! Should be here in 6 weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

Super exciting! :happydance: what do they look like?
Last night I ordered a baby bath/change station, cradle sheets/mattress protector and a cute blanket. They were all on special i saved about $80 all up. I love buying baby gear :)
The only reason I got the bath is because you can't just lean over our bath to bath a baby it's too deep you'd do your back in lol and it's also quite cold here in the winter so once we get bub out of the tub we can put him right into the change mat and dress him under the heater lights :) 
So I just need to get cot linen but there's no rush for that cause bub will be in the cradle for a while, mattress for the cradle and cot. And later on after bubs arrives a new high chair and I want to get a rocking chair for breast feeding as well :)


----------



## athena87

Afm my nurse called. I am so angry with them. She starts out with your levels weren't exactly where we want them and my heart sank and I was like well what were they and she says well they were 400 on wed and they were 766 on Friday and I was like oh. Well the lady in the lab told me since it wasn't at the same time it wouldn't show accurate doubling and she tried to tell me that that doesn't matter. So you're telling me over the 5 hours between I wouldn't produce more hcg dh was like your not worried and I was like no they are stupid.


----------



## Misscalais

They are stupid! Lol that has pretty much doubled and sounds great to me! :) will you have more bloods done or are you just waiting till the next scan?


----------



## athena87

They said just to wait til the scan on Friday.


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, how ridiculous! I can't believe they would say that, they are damn near doubled. Can't wait to hear about your scan. How have you been feeling?


----------



## nlb

This is the crib and the dresser we got. But we didn't get the hutch on the top of the dresser. It will take 6 weeks to come in. 

Athena I can't believe the nurse would say that either
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> This is the crib and the dresser we got. But we didn't get the hutch on the top of the dresser. It will take 6 weeks to come in.
> 
> Athena I can't believe the nurse would say that either

Gorgeous!


----------



## dragonfly26

That's a really nice crib, how exiting!


----------



## CJGirl

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Sounds like you and your babies are all doing well! I feel so weird still, not talking about TTC with you. I guess it is strange that you all have things to report about your babies and I can only talk about work stuff. Same old here except I found out I may have the opportunity to go to Brooks County, Texas for a week during the summer to help recover bodies from non-violent deaths. I know that may sound like a gross and weird thing be be super excited about, but for a future CSI it is an amazing opportunity! I also taught classes today on my own. I was glad my boss trusted me to do so. She may make my job a permanent staff position at the university, which would be amazing!

athena, I am so excited for you and anxious to hear about your scan!


----------



## Misscalais

I think it's so strange too lol it's finally happened for everyone after such a long time of waiting. 
You must be one strong woman to do what you do, I think you're going to be an awesome CSI. I think I'd be scarred for life if I ever seen a dead person for real lol! I'm such a sook! :haha: sounds like an exciting job I don't think any two days would be the same.


----------



## dragonfly26

I like hearing about your work/school! I always thought it would be awesome to be a csi, unfortunately me and blood don't go well together. I also thought that it would be cool to get into forensic science, doing all the lab testing and such. I keep trying think of something that I can go back to school to do, once the kids are in school. (Obviously have time) but it would be nice to start school for something in the next year or so. I unfortunately have no desire to be a teacher anymore, which my degree is in. Boo. 
How exciting that she's making it a permanent position. So does that mean you have a job until you graduate or after as well? Which I'm assuming you won't do after as your going to want to be a csi.


----------



## CJGirl

Actually dragonfly I would still be doing it after graduation. She hasn't gotten it fully approved yet, but the problem now is that as a student worker I am only allowed 30 hours and not a minute over. I go over and I don't get paid for it. Unfortunately I am the only graduate student left with criminalistics experience because they had to cut crim classes from the grad program. The other problem is that CSI positions, especially civilian CSI positions are hard to come by around here. I am crossing my fingers though that working with all of the people I do that are instructors at academy and work for big departments, eventually I will make it into a position. For now I am fine with assisting and teaching labs.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena is/was your scan today?


----------



## athena87

No it is in the morning.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> No it is in the morning.

Good luck can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## athena87

We could see the heartbeat flickering. She said she was surprised since it was so small :) she said I'm right at 6 weeks which I told her based on my ov date I'd be 6 weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! What an amazing feeling it is to see the heartbeat. I am so happy everything went well.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> We could see the heartbeat flickering. She said she was surprised since it was so small :) she said I'm right at 6 weeks which I told her based on my ov date I'd be 6 weeks tomorrow.

Woo hoo!!!! Soooo cute!
I'm so happy for you, that's your long awaited little miracle there :) did they manage to get a reading of how many beats?


----------



## athena87

No she said we were luck to see the flickers. I go back the 17th so she can get a better date and so we can see more, but she said it was right on track for six weeks. Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## nlb

Awe Athena I'm so happy for you I'm glad everything went well


----------



## dragonfly26

How are you ladies doing? It's been pretty quite here lately. Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## CJGirl

Athena I am so excited to see your scan! I am so glad you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> How are you ladies doing? It's been pretty quite here lately. Hope you had a great weekend!

I'm good, just tired and busy as always. The weather here is awful! It is suppose to sleet and snow again tonight.

nlb, has it been really cold down there?


----------



## nlb

Im doing great I finaly am starting to get my energy back. I feel like ive been a bear hibernating for the winter lol.

CJgirl it has been cold off and on here. we were in the 70's on Saturday. and tomorrow our high is in the upper 30's.im ready for the weather to get warmer and stay warm.

I have another OB apt tomorrow at 11:30.This is a new dr to me so I am kind of nervous but my mother in law is going to with me.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> How are you ladies doing? It's been pretty quite here lately. Hope you had a great weekend!

Yeah pretty good, just had my post OP appt and all is healing nicely. I had a random stitch pop through my belly button the other day lol and I finally got the OK from the OB and I get to go back to the MW clinic in two weeks :D I'm happy about that, glucose test next week and will be in the 3rd trimester on Sunday :)
It's hot here, and I'm struggling with the heat, super dooper tired.


----------



## nlb

Had my apt with my new OB. And ij really like her. The baby's heart rate is at 164. Everything went very well.


----------



## CJGirl

That's great nlb! Glad your appt went well. They closed the schools here today due to ice :/ It was nice spending the day together, just a pain rescheduling labs at work. I am so over this cold.

misscalais, glad you get to go back to the MW soon and that you will be in your third trimester soon :) Sorry you are dealing with the heat. Being pregnant in the summer can be rough. Ally was born in Sept, so I was huge in August and it was sooooo hot! I was miserable some days.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Had my apt with my new OB. And ij really like her. The baby's heart rate is at 164. Everything went very well.

That's great :)


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> That's great nlb! Glad your appt went well. They closed the schools here today due to ice :/ It was nice spending the day together, just a pain rescheduling labs at work. I am so over this cold.
> 
> misscalais, glad you get to go back to the MW soon and that you will be in your third trimester soon :) Sorry you are dealing with the heat. Being pregnant in the summer can be rough. Ally was born in Sept, so I was huge in August and it was sooooo hot! I was miserable some days.

Thanks Hun :) I'm so ready for May to come around already so I can meet this little guy. I'm finding it hard to sleep already and I'm worried pregnancy insomnia has started again already, not sure how ill hope with 14 weeks of no sleep.


----------



## nlb

misscalais when was your due date? I cant wait for you to have that little one either. im so excited for you. do you know what the name will be yet?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> misscalais when was your due date? I cant wait for you to have that little one either. im so excited for you. do you know what the name will be yet?

I'm due May 18th :) my ticker is one day behind. 10 days after Seths 5th birthday :) I'm so excited I feel like time is dragging lol!
We still haven't settled on a name yet which is so frustrating to me. Hubby is being so difficult lol!
I'm so excited we will all be having our babies within a few months of each other :)


----------



## nlb

Misscalais said:


> nlb said:
> 
> 
> misscalais when was your due date? I cant wait for you to have that little one either. im so excited for you. do you know what the name will be yet?
> 
> I'm due May 18th :) my ticker is one day behind. 10 days after Seths 5th birthday :) I'm so excited I feel like time is dragging lol!
> We still haven't settled on a name yet which is so frustrating to me. Hubby is being so difficult lol!
> I'm so excited we will all be having our babies within a few months of each other :)Click to expand...

I am too. This is very exciting. I've been very dizzy today. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, if you don't mind me asking who is Scotty? And sorry for your loss. 
Nlb. Hope you start feeling better. Is it possible you were a little dehydrated?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I am too. This is very exciting. I've been very dizzy today. I hope it's nothing.

I used to get really dizzy when I was pregnant with Eli, and with this one too. For me it's low blood pressure but can be just a normal pregnancy symptom or dehydration. If you find it doesn't ease off call ur OB and see what she has to say.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, if you don't mind me asking who is Scotty? And sorry for your loss.
> Nlb. Hope you start feeling better. Is it possible you were a little dehydrated?

Scott was hubbies brother. He passed away when he was 14 6 months after hubby and I met. He had cancer, was in remission but he got an ear infection and because he didnt have enough white blood cells from chemo treatment the infection spread really quickly and the infection went into his brain. He swelled up with fluid etc and they had to give him an op to drain the fluid but he never woke up from the op. :( he was DH only full blood brother and he has not much contact with his step brothers now so it's really tough. DH and I officially started dating the day after he passed ( we were 'seeing' each other but because he lived 5 hours away with his dad ( but his mum lived 30 minutes away from me ) at the time we weren't sure if it would work out. Loosing him made is realise that life is just way too short. So Seth middle name is Scott after him :)


----------



## athena87

I had a little scare earlier. I was spotting called my doctor and the nurse said it was normal as long as it's not heavy. It was literally a spot on tp when I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I had a little scare earlier. I was spotting called my doctor and the nurse said it was normal as long as it's not heavy. It was literally a spot on tp when I went to the bathroom.

It's very scary isn't it Hun, I had spotting at 6 weeks with this one scared the crap out of me. :hugs:


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, I am so sorry you and dh had to go through that. It's never right for such a young child to lose their life and can only imagine how hard it must be for your dh. Once again I am so sorry for you and your dh's loss .


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, it very common but very scary. How have you been feeling? Have you told anyone yet or when do you plan to tell people?


----------



## athena87

We've told our families and some friends we aren't officially announcing til after the first trimester. I've been super nauseous lately, but I've only thrown up once. Id almost rather be throwing up than feeling like this.


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I am so sorry you and dh had to go through that. It's never right for such a young child to lose their life and can only imagine how hard it must be for your dh. Once again I am so sorry for you and your dh's loss .

Thanks Hun, yeah it's hard and just not fair. He'd be 25 this year, sad to think all the things he missed out on. :( they say it gets easier as time goes by but I think it gets harder in some ways.


----------



## athena87

We got a new pic. We are so excited and we heard a nice strong heart beat.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Misscalais

So cute! It's amazing how quickly they grow in such a short time :)


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! So exciting. I'm so happy for you! 
Misscalais, how have you been feeling? Are you completely recovered from the surgery? 3rd tri, woohoo!
Nlb, how have you been doing? Getting anymore energy? 
Cjgirl, did you get all those certificates this semester? Looks like you have been super busy! 

I have been feeling so shut in. I am going crazy! I am so done with snow and cold weather. Come on spring! I can't wait to be able to get outside. Thinking Jilly must be feeling the same because boy has she been testing my patients lately! Understandable as we have had such cold weather we can't even get outside to play in the snow. This week we're suppose to be having a little warm up. 30's 
Gonna be a heat wave, lol.


----------



## CJGirl

How has everyone been? 

Misscalais, I am so sorry that you and DH had to go through that. It does seem to be harder sometimes as time passes because you just wish that person were there to experience everything that has happened. It is nice that your DS can carry on his name and memory that way. 

athena, that picture is awesome! 

I am so excited for all of you!

dragonfly, those certificates are all of the ones I have gotten so far since October, except for my Criminal Investigation one wasn't in the pic. I earned two others as well, but they have yet to be printed. I passed my exam over Death Investigation last Saturday and should get a certificate for that soon. Almost done with academy. I just have to certify in Courtroom Testimony and Sexual Assault Investigation and I graduate April 5th!

So today was my due date. I have been too busy to dwell much, but I have come close to crying a couple of times. I have a peace about it though. I am in a good place in my life and am thankful for everything I have. It still seems a bit unfair and I wonder what our baby would look like and if he/she would have been born today or been late like Ally. So many what ifs and questions, but I just have to keep moving forward. Last night I was about to cry and I asked Jesse if he knew what tomorrow was (we rarely talk about it). He said yes and I told him I still feel bad, like it is really unfair to him. He said he is happy. I know it is the truth and I just remember in the ER when he looked at me and said I just need for you to be okay right now. I can't believe how far we have all come together. I know I we've said it a lot, but I really don't know what I would have done all this time without y'all :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! So exciting. I'm so happy for you!
> Misscalais, how have you been feeling? Are you completely recovered from the surgery? 3rd tri, woohoo!
> Nlb, how have you been doing? Getting anymore energy?
> Cjgirl, did you get all those certificates this semester? Looks like you have been super busy!
> 
> I have been feeling so shut in. I am going crazy! I am so done with snow and cold weather. Come on spring! I can't wait to be able to get outside. Thinking Jilly must be feeling the same because boy has she been testing my patients lately! Understandable as we have had such cold weather we can't even get outside to play in the snow. This week we're suppose to be having a little warm up. 30's
> Gonna be a heat wave, lol.

Yeah feeling heaps better :) eating pretty well normally now. Still doing low fat dairy and things though lol 
So excited to be in the 3rd tri! 
It doesn't snow where we live so I can't even imagine what that would be like, I've only ever been to the snow once lol


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> How has everyone been?
> 
> Misscalais, I am so sorry that you and DH had to go through that. It does seem to be harder sometimes as time passes because you just wish that person were there to experience everything that has happened. It is nice that your DS can carry on his name and memory that way.
> 
> athena, that picture is awesome!
> 
> I am so excited for all of you!
> 
> dragonfly, those certificates are all of the ones I have gotten so far since October, except for my Criminal Investigation one wasn't in the pic. I earned two others as well, but they have yet to be printed. I passed my exam over Death Investigation last Saturday and should get a certificate for that soon. Almost done with academy. I just have to certify in Courtroom Testimony and Sexual Assault Investigation and I graduate April 5th!
> 
> So today was my due date. I have been too busy to dwell much, but I have come close to crying a couple of times. I have a peace about it though. I am in a good place in my life and am thankful for everything I have. It still seems a bit unfair and I wonder what our baby would look like and if he/she would have been born today or been late like Ally. So many what ifs and questions, but I just have to keep moving forward. Last night I was about to cry and I asked Jesse if he knew what tomorrow was (we rarely talk about it). He said yes and I told him I still feel bad, like it is really unfair to him. He said he is happy. I know it is the truth and I just remember in the ER when he looked at me and said I just need for you to be okay right now. I can't believe how far we have all come together. I know I we've said it a lot, but I really don't know what I would have done all this time without y'all :hugs:

Aww Hun, I found 'due date' day so hard. Big :hugs: for you I hope you're feeling ok.


----------



## nlb

Sorry I haven't been around. I haven't gotten any notices in my email. I promise I'm no trying to avoid any of ya. I am doing good. I start my trimester on sat. I will be 14 weeks. Can't wait. I have been getting the Braxton hicks already. I don't remember getting them this early with ds but who knows it was 5 years ago.
Athena I'm so glad you are being good to u/s looks great.
How are everyone else?


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> Sorry I haven't been around. I haven't gotten any notices in my email. I promise I'm no trying to avoid any of ya. I am doing good. I start my trimester on sat. I will be 14 weeks. Can't wait. I have been getting the Braxton hicks already. I don't remember getting them this early with ds but who knows it was 5 years ago.
> Athena I'm so glad you are being good to u/s looks great.
> How are everyone else?

I've been getting them too they are annoying! Lol I find I only get them when I've been really active like doing the grocery shopping, cleaning etc. I didn't get them at all with Seth and from 30ish weeks with Eli.
Yay for almost being in 2nd tri! That's so exciting! It seems like your pregnancy is going really fast. I feel like I've been pregnant forever lol!


----------



## nlb

It is hard to believe that 6 more weeks and I will be half way there. I'm ready for all of us to have out little buddies of joy. And I hope everything turns out good for us all. I have been very nervous this time around about the labor part. I guess because I know what to expect.


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah me too, I'm very excited to see all these beautiful babies! 
I'm nervous about labour this time because it will be in a different hospital then I had my other boys, and this hospital everyone I know that has had their bubs their have been pushed into a c section because they weren't progressing fast enough. I know I have long early labours so ill just stay home as long as I can before going in. I don't want to be constantly hooked up to monitors either like they do in this hospital. I'm going to speak to the MW this week and ask what their approach to an 'active' labour is cause there's no way I can just sit in the bed I need to be moving around. I've finally been given the all clear to use the midwives again so I'm excited :)


----------



## CJGirl

Hope everyone has been doing well. I have been crazy busy. I love seeing y'all pics on FB! So excited for all of you!


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies I've been so sick so I haven't been posting. I cant believe I'm already 9 weeks. Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## nlb

I'm doing good. Been busy also my ds started tee ball back up and today was opening day. We had a good time but I am worn out. I may have over done myself today. I'm glad you are doing well Athena. I know you can't wait till the sickness passes. My ds was sick last Friday. And my dh had a stomach bug this past Tuesday. I told them to stay away from me lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Ugh, I don't know what the heck is going on, but I must have some how unsubscribed from the thread and haven't been getting the posts, boo. 
Cjgirl, I can imagine how hard that must have been for you. I am so glad you have such a supportive husband who is there for you and happy that you are in a good place. Like you, can't imagine this journey without you girls. Did I see that you lost yor cat? I sure hope that you have found her by now. 

Misscalais, holy moly, can't believe your third tri won't be long until your lo is here. Yay! Have you finalized a name yet? 

Nlb, hopefully you will start to get some energy back soon. Can't wait for your gender scan. Do you have any feelings of what your having. 

Athena, sorry your feeling so crappy, hopefully it won't last to much longer. I know that it may not have anything to do with it, but when I was pregnant with Jilly I had take my prenatal vitamins at night or else they made me nauseous and with Jaynie I couldn't even take pills I had to take the gummies, because the smell of the pills would make me want to instantly vomit. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what the heck is going on, but I must have some how unsubscribed from the thread and haven't been getting the posts, boo.
> Cjgirl, I can imagine how hard that must have been for you. I am so glad you have such a supportive husband who is there for you and happy that you are in a good place. Like you, can't imagine this journey without you girls. Did I see that you lost yor cat? I sure hope that you have found her by now.
> 
> Misscalais, holy moly, can't believe your third tri won't be long until your lo is here. Yay! Have you finalized a name yet?
> 
> Nlb, hopefully you will start to get some energy back soon. Can't wait for your gender scan. Do you have any feelings of what your having.
> 
> Athena, sorry your feeling so crappy, hopefully it won't last to much longer. I know that it may not have anything to do with it, but when I was pregnant with Jilly I had take my prenatal vitamins at night or else they made me nauseous and with Jaynie I couldn't even take pills I had to take the gummies, because the smell of the pills would make me want to instantly vomit. Hope you get some relief soon.

I finally got the energy back but this weekend was just so busy with baseball stuff. I'm not sure what we are having I go back and forth. I will thing girl for a while then I change to boy for a while. I'm just ready to find out.


----------



## athena87

Thanks ladies yea I'm ready for it to pass.

Dragonfly I was taking the gummy ones, but I was still sick. I found out that the prescription prenatels are free with our insurance so when I ran out of the gummys I got those this past week. My sickness is usually hunger related when I wake up or if what I eat doesn't sit right.


----------



## Misscalais

Hey girls!
Cjgirl I hope your kitty turns up :hugs:
Athena, hope your sickness doesn't last too long, 9 weeks already that's gone so fast! Will you have a 12 week scan?
Hope everyone else is doing well? 
My Internet is down at the moment which is super frustrating!
30 weeks on the weekend! Can't wait for the next 10 weeks to fly by to meet this new little man! He is still nameless lol although we have Boston picked out for now but it's not final hubby is being a giant jerk at the moment and won't agree on anything but won't suggest anything either.


----------



## athena87

I'm 10 weeks today Yay! Misscalais I'm supposed to have a 12 week scan. My nurses appt was supposed to be this past Monday to go over my history but we had horrendous weather so everything has been closed. They rescheduled that appt for the 24th when I'll be over 12 weeks and I'm supposed to schedule my appt from that one so who knows when I'll get to go. I'm ready to see the baby again lol.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> I'm 10 weeks today Yay! Misscalais I'm supposed to have a 12 week scan. My nurses appt was supposed to be this past Monday to go over my history but we had horrendous weather so everything has been closed. They rescheduled that appt for the 24th when I'll be over 12 weeks and I'm supposed to schedule my appt from that one so who knows when I'll get to go. I'm ready to see the baby again lol.

Oh that sux! Well fingers crossed it goes by quickly for you :D


----------



## Misscalais

How's everyone doing?


----------



## nlb

I'm doing good. I am 18 weeks today. We've been so bsy with tee ball and my ds starts swim lessons on Monday. We find out in 2 weeks what the gender is of the baby. Can't wAit


----------



## dragonfly26

I've been busy planning and preparing for dd1 3rd birthday. We will be having the party Saturday. And I can not believe she is going to be 3 already. Holy moly the time has just flown by. We went for pictures yesterday for her 3 year and Jaynie's 6 month. And once again I can't believe it's been 6 months since I had Jaynie. She certainly keeps me on my toes. She's been crawling for a few weeks now and has started pulling herself up on stuff. I am going to be in the best shape of my life running after these girls, just hope they run in the same direction, lol. A week ago my husband found out that his work is losing there only account as of April 1st so I have been trying to fight being depressed and worried about it. But on the in side I am completely freaking out and praying he can find something new like tomorrow. 
It seems like forever since I've heard from you girls, hope all is well and I'm missing the daily chats.


----------



## dragonfly26

Nlb so excited to find out what your having, can't believe your almost half way already, woohoo! 
Misscalais, 32 weeks, holy moly, won't be long now. How far were you when you went into labor with the ds 1 and 2? Hope the next 8 weeks fly by! 
Athena, how are you how have you been feeling? Is your appointment scheduled for tomorrow? Can't wait to hear how it goes. 
Cjgirl, looks like you guys had a great time at Disney! We had such a blast. Do busy trying to see everything. Really need a vacation after your vacation when going there. Was that your spring break? How's school/work?


----------



## athena87

Hey ladies I'm good I'm 12 weeks 2 days now. I do have an appt tomorrow but it is just to go over my history with the nurse. The good thing though is I can finally get an ultrasound scheduled and after we will be announcing to everybody else basically our church and FB since probably most of our families know now. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> I'm doing good. I am 18 weeks today. We've been so bsy with tee ball and my ds starts swim lessons on Monday. We find out in 2 weeks what the gender is of the baby. Can't wAit

So exciting!!! :D can't wait to hear if its girl or boy :)


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> I've been busy planning and preparing for dd1 3rd birthday. We will be having the party Saturday. And I can not believe she is going to be 3 already. Holy moly the time has just flown by. We went for pictures yesterday for her 3 year and Jaynie's 6 month. And once again I can't believe it's been 6 months since I had Jaynie. She certainly keeps me on my toes. She's been crawling for a few weeks now and has started pulling herself up on stuff. I am going to be in the best shape of my life running after these girls, just hope they run in the same direction, lol. A week ago my husband found out that his work is losing there only account as of April 1st so I have been trying to fight being depressed and worried about it. But on the in side I am completely freaking out and praying he can find something new like tomorrow.
> It seems like forever since I've heard from you girls, hope all is well and I'm missing the daily chats.

Sound very busy, they do grow so fast! Seth will be 5 in May then Eli 4 in July it's crazy.
I can't believe your little one is 6 months already that's crazy.


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> Hey ladies I'm good I'm 12 weeks 2 days now. I do have an appt tomorrow but it is just to go over my history with the nurse. The good thing though is I can finally get an ultrasound scheduled and after we will be announcing to everybody else basically our church and FB since probably most of our families know now. Hope everyone else is doing well.

Hope you get your scan soon :) I'd love to see a pic when you do have it :)


----------



## athena87

The appt is April 7 I wish it were sooner because I'm dying to tell everyone. The nurse wasn't going to put me in for another ultrasound til 20 weeks but I reminded her the dr said last time I'd get an ultrasound at the next appt and it only hadn't happened because it snowed and threw off this appt. so we will find out what we are having in may.


----------



## Misscalais

Not too much longer to wait :) bet it feels like forever for you though lol!!!


----------



## nlb

Thanks girls I'm excited also. It has been the longest wait for me. I am dying to know already. April 7 the is when we find out.


----------



## dragonfly26

Woohoo. Not to much longer now. I can't wait to find out either! You and Athena both have your us the same day :)


----------



## CJGirl

Hey Ladies! I promise I have not forgotten about you and think of you daily. I love seeing the announcement posts on FB! I am so excited to find out the genders. I hope you have all been doing well :)


----------



## nlb

4 more days till we find out the baby gender. I can't wait. How is everyone doing. Athena how do you feel?


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! Can't wait to hear what your having! 
Misscalais, how are you feeling? Not long now woohoo! Have you decided on a name? 
Congrats Cjgirl! Are you done with school now? Will you continue to teach? 
Athena, loved your announcement on fb. Can't wait to hear about your us Monday!
Jaynie is crawling all over the place and cruising along furniture. I don't ever get to sit down, these girls keep me on my toes! She has started fight naps, ugh. She slept for a total of 1 hour yesterday eek. Thinks she can just walk away from the couch. 
Dh got a job woohoo! I am so thankful! I was so stressed I was starting to feel sick, So huge relief.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear what your having!
> Misscalais, how are you feeling? Not long now woohoo! Have you decided on a name?
> Congrats Cjgirl! Are you done with school now? Will you continue to teach?
> Athena, loved your announcement on fb. Can't wait to hear about your us Monday!
> Jaynie is crawling all over the place and cruising along furniture. I don't ever get to sit down, these girls keep me on my toes! She has started fight naps, ugh. She slept for a total of 1 hour yesterday eek. Thinks she can just walk away from the couch.
> Dh got a job woohoo! I am so thankful! I was so stressed I was starting to feel sick, So huge relief.

Thanks dragonfly! I am just done with Forensic Academy. I still have one semester of grad school and then I have to take my exit exam. I am now the teaching assistant for Forensic Academy and my job at the university may be made into a permanent position! I also will be spending my summer assisting in research for a court case working for the defense! I am so excited about all of it. I have been very blessed. 
dragonfly, it sounds like your little girls are keeping you very busy! When they begin fighting naps and sleep overall it is so frustrating! It seems like there is such a small window of time to get them to sleep before they are awake forever and cranky! Congrats on Dh's job! Mine is still looking since he graduated in december, but we are managing. It can get stressful sometimes for sure. I am glad you have some relief from your stress now.


----------



## dragonfly26

Can't wait to hear about your ultrasounds tomorrow! 
Nlb, you must be going crazy with anticipation, eek, can't wait to hear what your having!


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear what your having!
> Misscalais, how are you feeling? Not long now woohoo! Have you decided on a name?
> Congrats Cjgirl! Are you done with school now? Will you continue to teach?
> Athena, loved your announcement on fb. Can't wait to hear about your us Monday!
> Jaynie is crawling all over the place and cruising along furniture. I don't ever get to sit down, these girls keep me on my toes! She has started fight naps, ugh. She slept for a total of 1 hour yesterday eek. Thinks she can just walk away from the couch.
> Dh got a job woohoo! I am so thankful! I was so stressed I was starting to feel sick, So huge relief.

I'm tired lol 6 weeks to go I'm SO excited lol going to start washing all bubs things this week. Picked up a rocking chair and stool from my dad on the weekend and trying to figure out how it's all going to fit in our room lol! I hate having a two bedroom house for soon to be 5 people!! We are looking into moving hopefully soon. 
We've got Boston picked for now but unless hubby comes up with something else that's probably what it will be :)
I'm so glad your DH got a job, what does he do? 
Sounds like those girls are keeping you very busy :)


----------



## Misscalais

Athena and nlb I can't wait to hear how your scans go, it's the 7th in Australia already I feel like I have to wait a whole extra day lol


----------



## nlb

I'm so excited. I can't wait to find out. Our appt. is at 1:00.


----------



## dragonfly26

Misscalais, I really like the name boston, what will his middle name be? so exiting to be getting everything together. Do you own your house or do you rent? Dh is a service tech for commercial heating/air and refrigeration. It's finally starting to warm up a little here and we have been able to get outside, woohoo. So sick of being stuck inside.


----------



## athena87

We got to see the baby even though my dr tried to say we weren't doing one. She told us at the last appt she was so she did.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nlb

We are having a girl. I'm so excited!!! My husband is already worried about other boys.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay, Athena I'm glad they did one, how frustrating that they keep trying to say no. 
Nlb, how exciting a little girl. Woohoo! I'm worried about boys already too, lol


----------



## Misscalais

dragonfly26 said:


> Misscalais, I really like the name boston, what will his middle name be? so exiting to be getting everything together. Do you own your house or do you rent? Dh is a service tech for commercial heating/air and refrigeration. It's finally starting to warm up a little here and we have been able to get outside, woohoo. So sick of being stuck inside.

We haven't agreed on one yet lol most probably will be Samuel at this stage unless hubby comes up with something else :)
We own a house in another state that we rent out but we are renting the 'guest house' on my fils property. Hoping to sell our home and move back to my home town so my mum and youngest sister can move in with us. We have our eyes on a 5 bed 2 bathroom 2 story house on 5 acres just have to see if the bank will give us the loan before selling our other house.


----------



## Misscalais

Yay for your scans girls! Nlb congrats on a baby girl, I guessed that from the beginning :) 
Athena I seen your scan pic in the gender prediction page, can't guess from that pic as I can't see a nub but skull looks girly :)


----------



## dragonfly26

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## nlb

I'm doing good dragonfly. I've been baby sitting my friends 2 children. She has a 2 year old and a 3 month old. This 2 year old is wild. We have also been getting ready for Easter and trying to paint the babies room. We picked a color we liked and put it on the wall and it was the exact same color we already had lol.


----------



## nlb

We ordered an outfit for the baby. It will say Elizabeth though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## athena87

I'm good also. I'm starting to feel the baby move and kick. I'm finally not sick anymore. I've lost 12 lbs and still haven't gained any back. I'm so ready to find out the gender, I'm thinking girl, but i keep flip flopping.


----------



## nlb

Athena when do you find out? I'm so excited for u. My SIL finds out on the 29th


----------



## athena87

I haven't set up the appt yet. I have an appt on the 6th and I'll set up the anatomy scan then.


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy Easter! Glad to hear you are both doing well. Nlb that outfit is adorable! And too funny about the paint. Will you be getting a new color? 
Athena so exciting feeling the baby move, that is by far the best part of pregnancy, except the baby and the end, lol. Can't wait to hear what your having.


----------



## nlb

No I think we will just leave it. I guess we must like that color if we picked it again lol. I hope everyone has a great Easter. And by the way note to self: never had real eggs while pregnant. We can't find that egg anywhere!!!


----------



## athena87

We bought the baby furniture. Yay! We bought it used but it was $200 for a dresser, convertible crib, and changing table.


----------



## Misscalais

nlb said:


> We ordered an outfit for the baby. It will say Elizabeth though.

Very cute!!!


----------



## Misscalais

athena87 said:


> We bought the baby furniture. Yay! We bought it used but it was $200 for a dresser, convertible crib, and changing table.

That's exciting! We bough this bubs cradle 2nd hand and a few other things. If they are in perfect condition then I see no reason why not :) I got it when I was 12 weeks for $70 ( worth $500 new ) its crazy! I feel like it made my pregnancy go slower cause its been in my bedroom the whole time apart from when we re stained it lol!!


----------



## Misscalais

I had my 36 week appt today, my BP is a bit high at the moment so hoping its not turning into PE! Also did the swab thing for the step B thing hopefully that comes back clear and now on weekly appointments! I can't believe it 3 and a bit weeks left. They let you go 10 days over then book induction of baby hasn't arrived by then, I'm hoping not to go over though of course!


----------



## dragonfly26

How exciting!! Having the weekly appointments made it seem like it went faster for me. Hopefully does the same for you. Hope it's not the start of pre e, how high is it? Did you have to be induced with the other two? 
Athena, yay for furniture, it's always so exciting when there is baby stuff I the house ;)


----------



## Misscalais

I hope it makes it feel quicker lol it was 140/80 which is high for me. 
No both boys came on their own Seth came the night before due date and Eli came at 40+5. I really don't want to go over due lol but at least they only let you go 10 days before inducing. I'm really hoping he decides to come in the next week or so lol!


----------



## dragonfly26

Eek, that is high. Hope it was just a fluke and gets lower. Your sisters post was beautiful :) she has an awesome voice.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey ladies, I'm sorry I never post anymore. I think I have put all of the time and energy I spent TTC into work now that it is no longer an option. I am very close to getting a full time permanent position teaching at the university, but it takes up all of my time. I had a student confide in me that she just found out she is pregnant. She is 20 and I am the only she told, until I convinced her to tell my boss so she could help too. I am trying to help her, but at first she wanted to just ignore it and go to the doctor after finals. She is diabetic and after going back and forth with her about how important it was I got upset and finally told her (part of) my story. She has decided to keep the baby and has an appt tomorrow with the doctor. It is still hard for me from time to time when others around me announce they are pregnant. I am happy though, exhausted, but happy. athena, your fb post about the cake was spot on! Thanks for sharing it. nlb, I think it was you who posted the baby kicking the remote :) Loved it! I am so happy for you all and love seeing all of the FB posts. Like I have said before, just because I don't always post on here does not mean that I don't think about each of you on a daily basis. I can't wait to see all the new baby pics in a few weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

It went back down last week which was good :) no signs of PE.
Aww thanks, I know she's amazing! My youngest sister can also sing I'm so jealous of them lol they were in the music team at my mums church.
Sorry I've been MIA on this page I don't get notifications.
How is everyone???


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sorry I never post anymore. I think I have put all of the time and energy I spent TTC into work now that it is no longer an option. I am very close to getting a full time permanent position teaching at the university, but it takes up all of my time. I had a student confide in me that she just found out she is pregnant. She is 20 and I am the only she told, until I convinced her to tell my boss so she could help too. I am trying to help her, but at first she wanted to just ignore it and go to the doctor after finals. She is diabetic and after going back and forth with her about how important it was I got upset and finally told her (part of) my story. She has decided to keep the baby and has an appt tomorrow with the doctor. It is still hard for me from time to time when others around me announce they are pregnant. I am happy though, exhausted, but happy. athena, your fb post about the cake was spot on! Thanks for sharing it. nlb, I think it was you who posted the baby kicking the remote :) Loved it! I am so happy for you all and love seeing all of the FB posts. Like I have said before, just because I don't always post on here does not mean that I don't think about each of you on a daily basis. I can't wait to see all the new baby pics in a few weeks! :hugs:

Wow yeah that must be hard, I'm glad she confided in someone though. I hope she's seen the Dr and is doing well.
Big :hugs:


----------



## athena87

We find out the gender next Thursday May 15 and I am so excited. I'll be halfway next Friday.


----------



## nlb

Yay Athena I can't wait to find out what u are having. Do you have an idea of what u might think it is?


----------



## athena87

Dh and I both think girl, but who knows.


----------



## dragonfly26

Athena, what are you having!?!


----------



## athena87

It's a boy! Elijah Robert will be here in the fall
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dragonfly26

Aww, yay!!!! I love the name. How exciting!!!!


----------



## athena87

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/athena8785/imagejpg1-3.jpg

I am really irritated right now. The ultrasound tech said it was very obvious we are having a boy. Well my sister says that's not a penis and 2 girls have commented that 3 lines is a girl. Well that isn't necessarily true. Boys can have three lines and girls don't have the space between their vagina and legs. It pisses me off that people want to make us doubt it when we are so excited.


----------



## dragonfly26

I'd say definitely a boy. My girls never looked like that. Don't pay them any attention, your going to have a beautiful boy. Seriously, that is a boy, don't doubt it at all!


----------



## nlb

I can't believe I only have 13 weeks left to go. Before the baby comes. Only 12 if they will let me get induced. How is everyone. Athena how exciting about you having a little boy.


----------



## dragonfly26

Congrats misscalais, Boston is absolutely adorable! I hope you are home and able to get some rest! 
Holy moly nlb, 3rd tri, woohoo!! How have you been feeling?
Athena, how are you doing? I see you have the nursery started, yay!
Cjgirl,how are you? are you officially finished with school? Will you get anytime off over the summer?


----------



## nlb

I've been getting really tired again lately. But bother than that everything has been going good.


----------



## dragonfly26

:) glad to hear your doing well. Has it been really hot by you yet? Lucky you get to spend 3rd tri in the heat. Hopefully you can spend lots of time in the water., that's how I survived. Well that and ac, lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

It's so hard to believe Jaynie is almost 9 months, the time has truly flown by. She is no longer a baby. She's been crawling for 3 months now and walking along furniture for two months and it won't be long until she takes her first steps. She's standing by herself and just needs to gain the confidence. Jillyan had been pretty beastly lately. Its pretty tough to handle sometimes. She still won't poop on the potty, which is soooo frustrating. She will go to preschool in the fall, which I'm excited about but makes me sad at the same time, she is my baby, but I know it will be good for her. Emotional for me. Dh is working a ton, most nights not home until after the kids go to bed which is difficult for me, but I'm just thankful he has a good steady job. All in all I'm doing very well. Definitely keeping busy. I hope you ladies are all good. Seems so quiet on here now.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA again, I of course keep up with you guys on FB and love all the pics! Misscalais, Boston is so gorgeous and I can't believe the other babies are almost due nlb and athena! So exciting! I'm good. Busy taking my last grad class and have had a little time off work for it. I am so ready for it to be over. Just 2 more weeks. The new development here though is weird. At the end of June I started getting upset all over again about my ectopic pregnancy. I figured it was because it had been a year and it was normal to feel that way, but it didn't go away. In fact, with my sister law talking about beginning tcc soon I had started thinking about maybe trying again. I ignored it and said nothing to DH about it. I didn't want to be irrational and bring it up for no reason and upset him. Then a couple of weeks ago I walked into a party and had a group of people in my face telling me that the mean girl, who said some things to me after I lost the baby that were rude without thinking, was pregnant. All of this happened before they even said hello to me. I don't know what came over me, but I quickly walked into the bathroom and began to cry. I couldn't handle it. Mean or not, I should have been happy for she and her DH. Her DH is my DH's best friend. I cried for days after that. Finally I realized what it was. I need to try again. I can't stand the thought of not doing it. I finally decided to tell DH. His reply shocked me. He said no. I understood his fear of losing me or losing another baby, but I am more confident about it now than I think I even was before. I feel like I am in a better place and that now is a better time even. It crushed me. After a lot of talking he finally agreed to think it over. It has been over a week and he is still thinking. I try not to bring it up too much and be patient, but I am losing patience. I told him I just want a small chance. I just want to try until my birthday in march. I will be 35 then and always said I wouldn't get pregnant past 35. I just want another chance. I feel like I didn't get a fair one, even though I know that's ridiculous. I hate that I have come to y'all after so long with this and don't want you to feel that I don't care about the great joy of all of your babies! I have talked to my sister in law about it some and she seems sympathetic and understanding, but I feel like y'all understand this better than any other people on earth. I have been praying hard for my chance. I just hope DH ends up feeling the same way.


----------



## nlb

Awe cjgirl. I think it's great you want to try again. I hope your dh will try also. And I hope the two of you get the beautiful baby I know you want. Good luck on everything. I'm always on Facebook if you need to talk or anything. Just message me sometimes I don't get the messages from this sight anymore for some reason unknown. Xx and lots of baby dust for you.


----------



## athena87

Aww cjgirl. I secretly hoped y'all would change your minds, even though I knew there were risks, I know how much y'all wanted it. I hope he agrees, fxed for you.


----------



## CJGirl

Thank you so much girls. He and I talked about it a little more at dinner last night. He has concerns about how much he works now and at crazy hours, his shift is from 6:30am-3pm and 5:30am-4:00pm when he is on overtime. I told him I might quit my second job eventually to help with the time thing, but that all in all I think we can work everything out and everyone be happy. I hope he gives me an answer soon. WIsh me luck with dinner tomorrow night as well. We are celebrating DH's bday and mean pregnant girl will be coming over. I will be nice and happy for her, but she generally ends up saying something hurtful at some point. I am going to try and not let her get to me.


----------



## athena87

Since we hadn't been posting in here I hadn't really told y'all except nlb and I talked about it one night. At the 20 week ultrasound, there were some abnormal findings. Basically his kidneys were enlarged. My doctor and I talked about it at the next appt. she said since he is a boy it is 3 times more common, which I looked it up and found out that boys can absorb too many of the mothers hormones and cause the kidneys to dilate early on, but usually by now the problem is corrected. So I figured there must be another reason since they wanted to check his heart too. I found out it can be a marker for Down syndrome, which makes sense as to why they checked his heart. I looked at the screen very carefully while they were looking at his heart and it looked perfect, 4 chambers, valves opening and closing like they should and no holes. Well his kidneys are apparently still slightly enlarged but they are within normal range and my dr said it's very obvious to her that he is catching up with them like she said he probably would. The part that irritated me though is now they RE saying they couldn't get a good pic of his lips and nose so the couldn't rule out a cleft lip. The tech and I were looking at his lips and nose for at least 5 minutes. I guess the ditz was distracted by him opening and closing his mouth and never took a good picture, but the kicker is she went to the radiologist showed him the scans and he said that she had all they needed and I could go but then says in his notes that they didn't get a good picture of his face. I told my dr what happened and she was already mad when she read the notes but then was mad that that happened. So now we have to go to a specialist on August 11 for another ultrasound, possibly a 3d/4d scan which hey I'll take it for basically free to rule out a cleft lip and to further look at his kidneys.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with doctors like that. It can be so frustrating not knowing what is going on and feeling like no one is working hard to figure things out. I will pray for you that all is well with baby and that in the next scan they are able to see all they need to. Sometimes the back and forth and poor communication between doctors is so bad! It is amazing that they can't all get it together.


----------



## CJGirl

I hope things are going well for everyone! Athena, I will have you in my prayers regarding your scan on the 11th :hugs:

I have some news I would like to share. I was going to write y'all on FB, but as stupid as it sounds I wanted it on our board where we have shared so much for so long. I'm sure you already know what I am going say...

DH wants to try again too! I have already ovulated this month, so I guess we will formally get started after AF is over sometime end of next week. I am excited and scared and happy :happydance: I will keep y'all posted on the progress, but if I do get a BFP we won't be telling a soul until about 12 weeks and we know everything is okay. The doctor told me that I must have an ultrasound very soon after a BFP to make sure the baby is where is should be. However, I will have to send y'all a pic of a BFP immediately!


----------



## athena87

Yay cjgirl I'm so happy for y'all!


----------



## nlb

Cjgirl I am so excited for ya. Keep us posted. I hope you get a bfp soon.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, yay! I'm so excited for you and dh, I too was secretly hoping you would. With your previous ectopic, they should closely monitor things this time, so you both should feel at ease and not stress (yeah, I'm sure that's impossible). 
Athena, I'll be praying that all turns out well at your ultrasound, but I'm sure it is fine sounds like the tech was a flake. Which is very disappointing to cause all the unnecessary worry. On the plus side your get to see your beautiful boy again :)
Nlb, can't believe how close your getting can't wait to hear of your sweet girls arrival and see pictures. Is your some getting super excited to be a big brother? 
Misscalais, boston is absolutely adorable, I love all the pics you post. I can believe how fast he's growing!


----------



## nlb

dragonfly26 said:


> Cjgirl, yay! I'm so excited for you and dh, I too was secretly hoping you would. With your previous ectopic, they should closely monitor things this time, so you both should feel at ease and not stress (yeah, I'm sure that's impossible).
> Athena, I'll be praying that all turns out well at your ultrasound, but I'm sure it is fine sounds like the tech was a flake. Which is very disappointing to cause all the unnecessary worry. On the plus side your get to see your beautiful boy again :)
> Nlb, can't believe how close your getting can't wait to hear of your sweet girls arrival and see pictures. Is your some getting super excited to be a big brother?
> Misscalais, boston is absolutely adorable, I love all the pics you post. I can believe how fast he's growing!

I know im starting to get more nervous. Only 2 weeks till my due date. She could come at any time. So far I am only 1cm.But I know I could be here a long time. I feel like she is never going to come out. lol. My son is very excited. but he is sad because he starts kindergarten 2 days after my due date. How are you doing?


----------



## dragonfly26

Doing good. Planning Jaynie's first birthday, holy crap has the time flown by. Jilly finally has started pooping on the potty! About a month ago she just decided she wanted to, so that is totally awesome, now just need to work on the nighttime. She starts preschool on the fall. I'm excited and sad at the same time. I know it will be good for her but serious I can count on one hand the times I've been away from her so it will probably be hard on is both, I'm sure more me than her. My sister is pregnant 13 weeks after trying for over a year so I am super excited for her and dh. This will be her 3rd. She has a 13 and 11 year old from her previous marriage so she was very down that she was having such a hard time with new dh. They had the 12 week test ultrasound and the tech told them a boy. So woohoo a new nephew on the way. I was shocked they told her so must have been obvious. She is doing a personal ultrasound in a few weeks just to be certain. Other than that same old same old. Keeping busy for sure :)


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, I can't believe Jaynie is turning one! I can't believe how fast time has been flying. Congrats on the new nephew! 

nlb, I can't wait to see pictures when the baby arrives! I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

AF arrived right on time yesterday. It is so weird to be doing this again and looking at my chart and all. I am so nervous and at times think that I'm crazy for trying this again. At least I feel like I am in a good place to not completely fall apart if it doesn't happen for us. At least I hope I don't.


----------



## dragonfly26

I can't imagine the range of emotions you must be going through., but I will continue to be here for you through your journey.


----------



## CJGirl

Thank you dragonfly! I am due to ovulate next week, so hopefully we don't have to try very hard this time.


----------



## dragonfly26

How are you ladies all doing? Congrats Athena,,Eli is absolutely adorable! I am so happy for you! 
Cjgirl. How are you doing? Thinking of you and hoping all is well.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> How are you ladies all doing? Congrats Athena,,Eli is absolutely adorable! I am so happy for you!
> Cjgirl. How are you doing? Thinking of you and hoping all is well.

Thanks dragonfly! I am doing okay. I really feel like things will be okay. AF has come and gone and I will start my OPKs soon and hopefully I will ovulate normally. I am worried this cycle because I usually go back and forth between ovaries with my ovulation each month and I always know when I ovulate on the right because it is very painful now because that is where the tube is detached from my ectopic and I should ovulate on that side this cycle. The dr said I can still conceive ovulated on that side even though it is not attached, which I don't understand, but it may be less likely. I guess we will wait and see. My experience at the doctor's office was horrible though. I may switch doctor's. I like my doctor, but she wasn't there and the nurse and PA were not very good with dealing with us in such an upset state. They said things like MC aren't a big deal and stuff like that. I know that the PA meant it is not dangerous and we can try again, but it was the wrong way to say it. Some people are just really insensitive and it is a bad way to be in that type of profession.


----------



## dragonfly26

People are insensitive and it drives me nuts! It's unbelievable the things that come out of people's mouths sometimes. How are you getting along these days? Any news on the ttc front? I have no idea why but this stinking site did not notify me of your post :( how's work going?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> People are insensitive and it drives me nuts! It's unbelievable the things that come out of people's mouths sometimes. How are you getting along these days? Any news on the ttc front? I have no idea why but this stinking site did not notify me of your post :( how's work going?

I'm on CD25, but I'm really confused this cycle. I have been using the clearblue advanced digital OPKs and I got a solid smiley face CD13, which is when I usually ovulate, but I didn't have a EWCM really or cramps like usual. Then on CD18 I got ovulation pains so I took another test and got a positive again. I don't really know what to think, but hopefully I will know soon. I have started testing and of course got a BFN today, but it is still early especially if I Od on CD18. I have been checking my cervix and the first and second time I had a BFP it was so high I could barely reach it. It is like that again, so maybe that is a good sign. 

Work is going okay, just so busy and tired as usual. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dragonfly26

Good sign Witt the cervix. Mine was high too when got pregnant with Jaynie. I will be praying and crossing my fingers you get your bfp! 

I took Jaynie for her 1 year checkup and we had noticed a ridge on her head prior so I asked the doc to take a look (feel she as a bunch of hair so can't see it) and the doctor thinks the plates fused too early and referred me to see neurosurgeon for what is called crainiosynostosis. She also has a small head circumference in the 6%. So I was able to get an appointment for Thursday, but am a complete wreck!!! My side of the family all have relatively small heads so in hoping that she is just taking after me in that sense. But I am so freaking stressed out about this. She doesn't have an odd shaped head or any deformities. She doesn't have any developmental delays, ie crawling walking, sitting all at a normal time if not earlier than normal. She feeds herself well and has great fine motor skills and says about 20 words. So I am praying everything is fine and feel that everything is fine. It's just the referral to see a specialist that has got panicked! Dh doesn't think anything is wrong so thinks I am crazy for worrying so much and I don't think anything is wrong but think he is crazy for not worrying. I just need Thursday to get here so they can tell me nothing is wrong and I can relax :(


----------



## CJGirl

I'm sure you are right and that nothing is wrong. I will be praying for y'all! Please let me know how the appointment goes :hugs:


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly, have you gone to the appointment yet today?


----------



## dragonfly26

I did, and everything is fine, thank god! I felt instant relief when he said it. The doctor was awesome. He said some times when the plate spread for head growth the new growth forms a ridge and there is nothing for us to worry about. I feel like I have been run over by a bus with all the stress and worry though. 
How are you doing? Did you test again? What will your dd be for Halloween. I have completely slacked and have not gotten any costumes yet., but Jilly wants to be Sofia from the Disney channels Sofia the first and I'm not sure about what Jaynie will be. It's coming up fast so I really need to get a move on it. 
Have you seen any scary movies lately? Been thinking I'm ready for a scary movie night. It's been quite a whole since I've seen one I was kind of out off by them after I had Jaynie for some reason, like was really scared to watch them, lol.


----------



## dragonfly26

Oh and I really think I have worry and anxiety issues because I am completely freaked out about this whole ebola thing. I really need to get a handle on it. I feel like all I ever do is worry. Aye.


----------



## CJGirl

I'm glad everything is okay. What a relief! Ally is going to be Catty Noir from Monster High for Halloween. She was going to be Elsa, but changed her mind since she wore her Elsa costume for her bday. If she wasn't worried about what her friends would say she would probably be Doc McStuffins. She loves Doc and Sophia, but her friends tease her saying they are for babies :( Kids are mean sometimes. I have been testing, but still BFN. I am not too hopeful this month. I don't know if I told you, but I got a pos OPK on CD13 and CD18, so I'm a little confused. If I stay on track and did O on CD13 AF will arrive tomorrow, but if I Od on CD18 AF will be due Tuesday. I ovulated on the side where my tube isn't attached and although the doctor said it was still possible to conceive from an egg on that side she didn't seem very hopeful about that. If AF doesn't show and I don't get a BFP by Saturday or Sunday I'm probably out this cycle. As far as scary movies I haven't watched one in forever either! DH and I are planning on watching some on Saturday. We are going to watch What Lies Beneath (one of my favorites) and the new remake of Carrie. I want to watch The Orphanage again if I can find it on DVD. It is really good!


----------



## dragonfly26

I'm sure there will be a lot of Elsa and Anna's running around. And your right kids can be mean and I just don't understand it. I personally at 30 don't mind watching doc mcstuffins or Sofia, lol. 
Opks are confusising, especially when you get positive more than one day, days apart. What do they mean by the tube isn't attached? I recall you saying they said that wouldn't have an effect on conceiving but not sure I really understand how it's not attached. I will be praying that you get your bfp. 
Is what lies beneath with Kevin bacon? I also have the new Carrie to watch :) I don't think I've seen the orphanage will have to check it out.


----------



## CJGirl

I like to watch Doc and Sophia too lol 

When I had the ectopic pregnancy the baby attached in the opening where the tube is connected to the uterus. It makes me so said that just a few centimeters and it would have been in a safe place :( Anyway, when it ruptured the doctor had to take out part of the tube when removing the baby and then sew everything shut to stop the bleeding. So basically I have a tube on my right side, it just isn't a direct connect to my uterus, from what I understand. The doctor said that she had a patient with no fallopian tube connection on either side and a fertilized egg still made it into her uterus and grew properly. No AF this morning and still BFN, but like I said if I O'd later than I normally do it's still early. I have still been checking my cervix and yesterday I could touch it easily and it seemed to be open and I was sure AF would be here this morning. This morning when I checked, it was completely out of my reach. I don't want to get my hopes up or anything though. I'm also frustrated with having a longer cycle than normal. If there will be no BFP I'd rather just start AF now! lol I am so impatient! 

What lies beneath has harrison ford and michelle phiffer. The one I know of with Kevin bacon is stir of echoes and that one is really scary.


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you test? Did af show?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Did you test? Did af show?

BFN this morning at 13dpo. No AF, but if I ovulated late when I got the second pos OPK AF is due Tuesday. I'll let you know what I get when I test in the morning. I am hoping for a "late" BFP because my 2 early ones did not stick.


----------



## CJGirl

AF showed this morning. I expected to be out this month, but of course hoped I'd be wrong. At least we can get started again soon and this time I should ovulate on the side that doesn't have issues.


----------



## dragonfly26

I hoped you were wrong too. But like you said any least you will be ovulating on the other side. I will be praying for your bfp. How have you been? Are you still taking classes or have you finished? 
Still completely slacking and haven't bought Halloween costumes yet. Getting close. We got invited to a couple parties. Not sure what we I'll do. If we decide to go I need to come up with something good and comfy. Can't decide what I want to do as far as going. Hard to keep the kids awake and they don't start until after their bedtime. And all my sitters will be there. The second one is at a friends of a friends so not sure about that one at all. And probably no kids since no one there has kids. Still haven't had a chance to watch any scary movies but the U (a channel by us) started playing the walking dead from the beginning 2 episodes on Wednesdays so I got Ito that. I now want to just go rent the seasons. Nothing new to really report here.


----------



## CJGirl

Sorry it took me forever to respond. How was your Halloween? Did you decide to go to any parties? Ours was good, but there weren't a lot of tricker treaters which always kind of bums us out. 

So I am days away from AF due to arrive on Monday. I have been testing since Monday of this week, even though I know it is too early. I have never gotten a BFP before 11dpo CD25...which is tomorrow! I have gotten indents on my last 3 FRERs. I know I shouldn't take them apart, but I think I have gone over to that TTC "bad place" where I am obsessively testing and taking apart tests and can't think of anything else. I am convinced I am pregnant this time, but terrified that I am wrong. I guess I'll know soon enough. If I'm not it is going to be so hard. DH didn't want to try again this month. He thinks we need to move on and be content and happy with the life we have. He says he can't take the thought of losing another baby and even though I know he is right it is soooo hard to give up. I had to promise him that this would be the last time. I just wanted to try since my cycle was so screwed up last month bc of the mc and I ovulated on the bad side. I need prayers and crossed fingers! I have not talked to a soul, not even DH the past few days about what I'm thinking or that I'm testing. I know he knows I'm testing, bc of all my trash in the can, but I haven't said a word to him about what I am thinking and that I am obsessing. I am at work right now and in between teaching classes I have done almost no work! I am just obsessively googling hpt images and posts about indents, evaps, and symptoms. I think I had forgotten how crazy TCC can make a person! Hopefully I will have some answers soon!


----------



## CJGirl

Hey Ladies. I am losing my mind and really don't know where else to turn at the moment. I am refraining from talking to my sister in law, my mom, and even DH right now about TTC. I thought about joining another forum, but don't want to have to explain myself or encounter rude people, which I have noticed more and more rude posts in other discussions lately, so I am just going to rant here and get it all out. I am pretty sure AF was due today, if not tomorrow. I'm CD29, 14DPO (I think, I didn't use OPKs this month, but had O pains and EWCM around CD13, which is my usual O time) I am having cramping, but it is weird cramping that is kind of a dull pain on both sides and in my legs and I usually only cramp after I have started bleeding. I was out shopping and the pain started and I got nauseated, which was kind of weird too, and I was sure AF would be there when I got home, but nothing. I have creamy, white CM, CP is kind of high and only slightly open and has been like that all day. Usually it drops about midday (I've become obsessed with checking it these past few months). Thing is, I've had BFNs since 7DPO. I know I should give up, but I know that DH is not going to be able to try anymore and especially after seeing my stomach today. I have a huge green and black bruise from hitting a capillary with an injection and it bled out. He can't take seeing me in pain. I am fine with putting up with the shots, but he is just wearing thin on faith and hope. I don't blame him one bit. I wish I could just give up and be okay with it. I don't know what to do. Even though FB kills me with all the baby pics and ultrasounds and construction of baby furniture that I see from everyone, every time I see pics of your precious babies I can't help but smile :) I just wish I had pics to post too. With these cramps and the BFNs it's doubtful though :cry: I've been obsessively googling my "symptoms" and all, and of course found a few that still got a BFP, but I also may have just ovulated late again because of the MC and missed the egg completely. I don't know what to think or do or say to DH. I guess I just won't say anything and hope that we keep trying.


----------



## nlb

CJGirl I hope you get a BFP soon. Sorry I haven't been on here lately. I just got an email today but haven't gotten one in a while to tell me anyone had posted anything. i guess I am going to have to start checking more often.


----------



## CJGirl

nlb said:


> CJGirl I hope you get a BFP soon. Sorry I haven't been on here lately. I just got an email today but haven't gotten one in a while to tell me anyone had posted anything. i guess I am going to have to start checking more often.

AF arrived last night. I asked DH if we were going to keep trying and he said he didn't know.


----------



## dragonfly26

Cjgirl, I am so sorry to hear af started. Boo! I hear you on the other site and starting new, when I randomly google questions I have an it brings me to a forum there are so many snarky remarks and replies it's just ridiculous! I can only imagine how hard it is for dh to see you go through so much with the shot, as I'm sure it's hard for you as we'll. its a decision only the two of you can make and if your still up for it he should back you up on that. Thinking of you.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey Ladies! I hope you have all been having a wonderful holiday! I have been hesitant to tell anyone this, even y'all because I am so scared, and in fact I typed out a long post the other day only to have it not post and then was afraid it was a sign that I shouldn't say anything, but today I am so terrified and not wanting to burden DH with it I thought it was time to unload on y'all lol On Tuesday, December 30 I got a BFP on a FRER. It was only 8/9 DPO and at first I didn't even know. It was about 6am when I took the test and I was so tired and my eyes so blurry I looked at it for only a minute and tossed it knowing it was probably too early. When I got up a couple of hours later I got it out of the trash and there was a line, but it looked just like an evap I got last cycle. I told my SIL I was pissed I got another evap (she is not on her 3rd month or so TTC) and showed her. She said she thought it might be a little pink, but I didn't want to waste a test. I waited a few hours and caved. I got the same line and then another a few hours after that. I'll shorten this storysince then I have had like 10 positive FRERone pos FRER digital on wednesdayone pos CB digital 1-2 weeks on both Thursday and Saturday and now a darker FRER today. AF is due tomorrow and I am going to try and get a beta done, but I am terrified beyond belief that it is another chemical. There have been so many signs that this was our cycle though! I am a little superstitious and first of all last cycle AF arrived 3 days early. I was pissed thinking that my cycles were still screwed up from the CP, but then I realized that it put me ovulating while DH and I were on our anniversary trip. Second, my hematologist made an appt for me on Jan. 9 while I was there in Oct. He said that I only needed to come if I am pregnant, which he was sure I would be. I also found out Jan. 9, 2005 that I was pregnant with Ally, so I thought that was a good sign. Then there was the fortune cookie I go that said I was going to get something I have wanted for a while and then there was the fact that the baby would be due the day before Ally's bday and on her favorite show the mom had a baby on the youngest child's bday and I had asked Ally how she would feel if that happened (her half brother from her father was born 2 days after her bday) and she said as long as we have 2 parties, I'm fine! I know this is probably all coincidence, but I can't help but hope! 

Okay, I have rambled long enough! Cross your fingers and say a prayer for me! Keep those adorable pics of your babies coming on FB! I love them!


----------



## dragonfly26

Wow, sounds like so many positive signs!!! So exciting! I will be praying and crossing my fingers for you. Eek!!! I have been checking I here but no one ever posts. I am soooooo happy to hear this!!!


----------



## athena87

Cjgirl I pray this is it for you. Keep us updated :)


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my goodness good luck. Im praying that this is finally a baby you get to take home. I haven't been on here for 6 months! Wow. Keep us updated hun.


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks girls! I am so scared that tomorrow AF will show or my beta will be low or something will go wrong! Last time I only got one beta the day before AF was due and it was 50 and I didn't have another done before the ultrasound. I am going to go to the health center at work to have 2 done this week to see that it is increasing. We don't want any surprises like last time. Going for the US and thinking we are going to see something and nothing be there was horrible! I will definitely keep y'all updated!


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! So will your first appointment be the 9th?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Yay! So will your first appointment be the 9th?

The appointment on the 9th is actually with my hematologist to monitor my clotting factors since I have been on the injections. He said he is only concerned with checking them if I am pregnant because otherwise I should be fine because the injections don't require frequent blood tests like my pills. I am extra nervous I think because during that US last time she said that the lining of my uterus was so thin that she would be surprised if I even started to bleed anytime soon. I am worried that I lost the last one because of the lining and it couldn't fully attach. I did start bleeding that night and a good amount, but I am worried that there is a problem with my lining from the iud or something. 

I will let you know what my beta is tomorrow! I am going to go have it drawn asap and waiting around until they have the result which usually only takes 30 minutes or so.


----------



## CJGirl

So my HCG was at 43.81 today. So yay for me actually 100% being pregnant, but I am still so so scared that I am going to have another CP. I made a lab appt with my ob bc the health center at work was closed, but wouldn't get the result until tomorrow. Then my mom, who works at the health center said that the lab girl said she would do it for me anyway and tell me today. So I guess as stupid as it is I am going to go to my OB's lab tomorrow anyway and have the test done there. It will probably be the same, but I just don't want to deal with waiting to switch the day or anything. I told the nurse I want more than one test before the u/s.


----------



## dragonfly26

That is so great :) I can completely understand not wanting to wait. And they should do more tests. In surprised they wouldn't want to and you would have to even ask . Can't wait for another update :)


----------



## CJGirl

I went to the OB and had another draw done this morning. Like I said, it will probably be the same, but they are checking my progesterone too which makes me feel a little better. Hopefully it isn't lower! I really wish I had of had some kind of idea when my HCG dropped with the CP. It was 50 14 dpo, one day before AF due and then 23 8 days later. I had no other draws and didn't take anymore HPTs so I have no idea when things went south. DH and I are so hesitate to even let a hint of excitement creep in. I don't get the results from that test until tomorrow. I have tried looking up if my level is good, but it has only scared me more! I am trying to stay away from the internet in regards to it, but it's so hard lol I'll let you know what they say tomorrow!


----------



## dragonfly26

I swear the internet can be a persons worst enemy. Did you get your results yet?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> I swear the internet can be a persons worst enemy. Did you get your results yet?

I called about 15 minutes ago and they said they weren't ready. It drives me crazy that the lab at my ob doesn't do in house testing so it takes forever since they send it out. I can't go to the lab at work bc she told me to come back Monday since they are really closed this week. I am in a total panic. I am terrified that the new results will be lower or not have changed although that wouldn't be horrible since they are only one day after the first. I am just so scared. I have never been so scared, not even last time. I really hope they call soon. I am at work, but I have gotten to a point where it has lost being a distraction and I'm not getting anything done.


----------



## dragonfly26

How frustrating. I can only imagine how distracted you must be. Let me know when you hear something :)


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> How frustrating. I can only imagine how distracted you must be. Let me know when you hear something :)

I will. I may totally lose my mind if they don't call today lol :wacko:


----------



## dragonfly26

They better call today! Have you tried calling them again?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> They better call today! Have you tried calling them again?

They still haven't called and I haven't called again because she said she would have the nurse call as soon as the results arrived. Yesterday I took another CB digital and a FRER. The CB said 1-2 for the weeks. I took another FRER with FMU today and the test line was the same color as the control line. I couldn't stand it so when I got home at 3 I took another CB digital and it said 2-3! So at least there is slight relief at the sight of that! I wish I had of continued to test last time so I would know how high my levels may have been or at least when they began to drop. I'm really tired, so that makes me feel a little better as well.


----------



## dragonfly26

Boo for them not calling you yet. But super awesome the digital says 2-3 which means your levels did rise. Super exciting!!!


----------



## CJGirl

It's almost 5 so I guess they won't be calling today :( A number would have put my mind at ease a bit more, but hopefully they call early tomorrow. I will be getting another test on Friday or Monday at work if I can. Then I will know in 45 minutes instead of having a panic attack for 2 days. By Monday I will be 5 weeks and at least can breath a little knowing I made it farther than last time.


----------



## CJGirl

So I called again this morning and the receptionist said she would send a message to the nurse about it. Then the receptionist called right back and said she had overlooked the note on my chart saying labs were good and if I didn't have any questions I didn't need to contact the nurse. I told her, but I do have questions! I need to talk to her! So now once again I am waiting! I am so frustrated!


----------



## CJGirl

I finally heard something! So on Tuesday my HCG was 75 and my progesterone was 15 (I think that's what she said for the progesterone. I was so focused on the HCG lol). I am going back to the lab at my work in just a little bit for another draw and will know in a while what it is today. I have an ultrasound scheduled for next Friday. I feel like I can finally start getting a little excited, but not too much before next Friday!


----------



## dragonfly26

That's great news! Can't wait to here the results from today. And progesterone level is good too! Yay!!!


----------



## dragonfly26

Did you go to the health office at your school?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Did you go to the health office at your school?

I went yesterday, but after being stuck 5 times she couldn't get any blood. I went back this morning and after 4 more sticks it finally worked. My HCG was 386! I'm starting to feel more relief! One week until my ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## dragonfly26

Woohoo!!!! I was praying so hard last night that the reason you weren't on here wasn't because of that. I will continue to pray for a healthy pregnancy and baby!!! I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound. So exciting ;) I hope you keep coming on here.


----------



## dragonfly26

How are you doing Cjgirl? What time is your appointment? It is this coming Friday correct?


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> How are you doing Cjgirl? What time is your appointment? It is this coming Friday correct?

I'm good! I was wrong about my first progesterone, it was 12 and then the second was 16. So good numbers all around so far. I got a 3+ on a CBD today so that was exciting! My appointment is at 9 am on Friday. I am so anxious. I have kept testing on Walmart cheapies just to see that they are good and dark and then the digital today to make sure it went up to 3+. The only symptom I have so far is at 3 everyday I pass out for a hour lol I can't fight it at all! It's like I've taken sleeping pills! I will let you know asap on Friday how it goes! I am so ready to see a baby after all this time waiting!


----------



## CJGirl

I was feeling a little more confident about things, but now I am really scared again. Partly because I started reading things online about ectopics and blighted ovums. I am so scared that we will get to the U/S in the morning and get bad news. I was starting to get excited. DH told me he is feeling positively about the situation, but not excited. I'm sure he is better in those feelings. If we lose this one I know there will be no more trying. This is an emotional roller coaster. One minute I feel great and think that there is no way something could go wrong again and then the next minute I am terrified and preparing for the absolute worst. I will be so glad when I at least know one way or the other. Less than 24 hours to go!


----------



## dragonfly26

Can't wait to hear yor your appointment goes, what time is it?


----------



## dragonfly26

Thinking of you, hoping all is good!


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Thinking of you, hoping all is good!

Thank you! My appt was at 9, but just got home! It was a crazy day! The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and a yolk sac in the perfect place! DH started to cry! And then I started crying! But then the PA I had to see because my OB/GYN was not available said that I was measuring by ultrasound as 4 weeks 3 days not 5 weeks 4 days and did I have my LMP day correct. I told her I did and she said that see would expect to see a fetal pole. I automatically began to panic. She sent me for first OB labs plus a HCG quant. She said if my numbers were still good maybe we didn't need to worry that the baby had stopped growing. So I went to the lab and anxiously awaited the results. It seemed like it was taking to long. I started looking on countdowntopregnancy.com on my phone at 5 week 4 day ultrasounds and they all looked just like mine with notes saying things like, "Yolk sac, no baby visible yet." So I thought maybe she is wrong. The lab called about 20 minutes ago and she asked if I was sitting downwe were all expecting a level around 3,000 since I was 390 last Fridayshe said how about 10,016?! She said it took so long because they ran it twice thinking they had made a mistake, but both were 10,016!!!! We are not fully out of the woods yet of course, but this is the best news ever!!! I am an emotional wreck still with the ups and downs, but DH is finally full on excited!!!!! It is so good to see him like that after all this time! :cloud9:


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay!!! Doing a little dance here, I am so excited!!!! And the numbers are awesome!!! Is she sure she didn't see two in there!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Misscalais

CJGirl said:


> Thank you! My appt was at 9, but just got home! It was a crazy day! The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and a yolk sac in the perfect place! DH started to cry! And then I started crying! But then the PA I had to see because my OB/GYN was not available said that I was measuring by ultrasound as 4 weeks 3 days not 5 weeks 4 days and did I have my LMP day correct. I told her I did and she said that see would expect to see a fetal pole. I automatically began to panic. She sent me for first OB labs plus a HCG quant. She said if my numbers were still good maybe we didn't need to worry that the baby had stopped growing. So I went to the lab and anxiously awaited the results. It seemed like it was taking to long. I started looking on countdowntopregnancy.com on my phone at 5 week 4 day ultrasounds and they all looked just like mine with notes saying things like, "Yolk sac, no baby visible yet." So I thought maybe she is wrong. The lab called about 20 minutes ago and she asked if I was sitting downwe were all expecting a level around 3,000 since I was 390 last Fridayshe said how about 10,016?! She said it took so long because they ran it twice thinking they had made a mistake, but both were 10,016!!!! We are not fully out of the woods yet of course, but this is the best news ever!!! I am an emotional wreck still with the ups and downs, but DH is finally full on excited!!!!! It is so good to see him like that after all this time! :cloud9:

Yay for everything being in the right place. With Boston i had two ultrasounds before 6 weeks and we seen the fetal pole at 6 weeks one day and a heartbeat. Before that just the yolk sac etc. Im so happy for you!!!! Praying this baby is super sticky and you have a wonderful pregnancy x


----------



## CJGirl

Thanks ladies! I was told today by one of my students who is pregnant that at 5 weeks they couldn't even see her yolk sac and then a week later she had a fetal pole and heartbeat. She said her specialist said that measurements are completely inaccurate before 6 weeks and that the PA probably should not have told me I was measuring a week behind at this point. With that said, what you said Misscalais, and all my other googling, I am much more hopeful now and can relax and just be excited! My next ultrasound cannot get here soon enough! It is on the 29th and it seems like forever!


----------



## Misscalais

I agree that shouldn't have been said to you. Im so very excited for you!! Can't wait to hear all about your next ultrasound i hope the time goes super quick :)


----------



## athena87

Yay! We didn't see the hb til 6 weeks. They did an u/s at 4 weeks 5 days and didn't see anything. My levels would've been around 3200 at 5 weeks 4 days. Maybe you've got twins :) I'm so excited for you.


----------



## CJGirl

Hey ladies! So my u/s is only a few hours away and I am a mess! Last night I completely freaked out worrying I have a blighted ovum or something and started googling things again. I started having severe nausea at 6 weeks 1 day, but no vomiting. That's how it was with Ally. I was also super bloated and no appetite. For a few days now I have felt great and be eating just fine. I didn't think anything of it until I started reading things :nope: I'm so scared. I honestly can't imagine anything is wrong, but I am a worrier always now and want to be prepared for the worst. I'll let you know how it goes. My u/s is at 10am and then I see the PA at 10:45.


----------



## dragonfly26

Happy birthday! (A little late)How are you doing? How is everything.


----------



## CJGirl

dragonfly26 said:


> Happy birthday! (A little late)How are you doing? How is everything.

Thank you! I'm doing well! We had an OB appointment on Mar 26th and heard the heartbeat again. Perfect 160 bpm! Other than the typical pregnancy issues, things are going well so far. The doctor said that I'm not high risk per se, but since I have a history of blood clots and a clotting disorder that I will have more sonograms than they typically do toward the end to make sure that the placenta doesn't develop any clots. She said that that way if by some chance a clot is spotted they can deliver the baby before it can get to it. Scary thought, but she doesn't foresee it being an issue. It was the first time for us to see the doctor and not the PA and she really set our minds at ease that things would be okay. We have made it to 12 weeks 3 days so I am more and more confident each day that things are okay. I am having a hard time managing my stress, but I'm in the middle of writing an exam that is due on March 13 and if I don't do well I won't graduate in MayYIKES! 

I hope you and everyone else are doing well! Everyone's babies are growing up so quickly! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## dragonfly26

Yay! Glad to hear all is well. I am also happy to hear that your doctor was able to put you at ease a bit, pregnancy is stressful on it own, I can't imagine trying to do classes and graduate. Hopefully you will be able to relax a bit after your test :)


----------



## dragonfly26

How you feeling Cjgirl? When do you find out what your having? Are you going to find out?


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls!
I don't know if any of you will even get notifications for this lol but just thought id say that im 9 weeks pregnant today with a very unplanned pregnancy. I'm not writing it on facebook as hubby not taking it well he wanted me to have a termination. So hes pretty much shutting me out a bit at the moment. He asked the Dr for the snip about 2 months before i found out i was pregnant but he refused to give him a referral saying hes too young. ( hes 30!) So anyway was trying to find time to get into another Dr and this happened. I have been to all my appointments on my own. I feel like im doing this whole thing on my own and its really hard. I haven't told any family or friends yet. I had a scan last week and baby had a nice strong heart beat.


----------



## dragonfly26

Congratulations!!! I'm an so sorry to hear dh is being a jerk!!! Which I can't understand as it's would be as much his fault. I sure hope he comes around as that has got to be super hard on you. How have you been feeling? You had some pretty bad ms with B right? I'm hear to talk and for support. 
Dh and I had a slip up and I thought I was pregnant positive tests just to get af a few days later ;( made us realize we did want another litter one. So we are trying again. Think I'm out this month as 13dpo (I think) and getting bfn's.


----------

